# Ravensburger Trails



## Robsen (2. August 2005)

For the Riders


----------



## Robsen (2. August 2005)

Hier ein kleines Forum über die Trails und eventuelle Freireit möglichkeiten in Ravensburg, Lauratal und natürlich am Gehrenberg in Markdorf

Hab kürzlich am Grillplatz in Nessenreben ein paar Dirthügel im Wald entdeckt. Gibts hier irgendwo noch so spassige Sachen zu fahren?


_____________________

Trail vorschläge erwünscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (3. August 2005)

So, dann noch ein paar Sachen:
Im Oberzeller Wald oder Rahlenwald an der Sandhöhle, kann man ein paar lustige Drops machen.
Sehr nette Abfahrt, für die man aber kein Fully braucht, ist der Tobel hinter der Weststadt. Beim Friedhof in den Wald, bergrunter, links Treppe runter, über Brücke, Treppe hoch und dann immer rechts halten. In dem Tobel sind auch ein paar lustige Abfahrten.
Hirschegg: Vom Barbarossastein etwas den Berg rauf, dann durch den Bach, 50m Berg runter links abbiegen, dann nächste Möglichkeit links den Berg hoch. gleich wenn man oben ist rechts weg und bis zu den Bänken vor. Dann rechts in den schmalen Weg. An der Schranke gleich wieder links. Da sind auch noch ein paar Sprünge drin. Das ist wohl die witzigste Abfahrt in dem Wald.
Nessenreben: Die Serpentinen runter am Rütschiweg (sehr witzig mit 3-4 Leuten auf einmal) entlang und dann links rein in die Wurzelgeschichte.

Alles in allem mit einem FR-Fully uninterressant...


----------



## Robsen (15. Oktober 2006)

So Hallo.

Ich hab da noch ein paar Spielplätze gefunden.

Baienfurt Kickach Trail: ganz easy zu finden, 30er Zone in Bft, abzweigung richtung Kickach(geht hinter der Papierfabrik entlang), 2. Parkplatz rein und los gehts mit dem Schieben. Der ganze Trail ist recht leicht zu fahren, ausser ihr gebt an den Kickern Gas, dann wirds witzig. Länge etwa 1,2km


----------



## Robsen (25. November 2006)

Kann außer mir auch mal wer was reinschreiben?????

vielleicht wirds ja was mit Robby´s Bike-Guide for Riders!!!!!!!


----------



## janos (25. November 2006)

ein "dirtpark" befindet sich grad in der planung. wo und wie wird zz im gemeinderat wgt besprochne. laut einem zeitungs artikel wird die planung und  umsetung von einigen 13jährigen kiddis ausgeführt weshalb ich noch leichte zweifel an der qualität hab. als orte wurden das lindenhof stadion und nessenreben genannt.

wenn jemand lust hat morgen ne tour von kickach zum skatepark RV über nessenreben zu fahren könnt ihr euch gern bei mir melden das wetter soll morgen ja traumhaft werden


----------



## Pilatus (25. November 2006)

ich geh morgen auf jeden Fall dirten. tettnang oder FN ist mir egal. will radeln...


----------



## Robsen (25. November 2006)

@Janos: klingt gut! wann startest denn????? 

13-jährige *******r was planen? wissen wir doch alle was dabei rauskommt!

@all Riders: geh´n wir halt radeln!

Ich für meinen Teil geh jetzt erst mal saufen und dann in BE BOSS Tabeldance schuppen!!!!! Ich hoffe bis morgen! ALOHA


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. November 2006)

jepp wir haben in kickach was hübsches neues geschaufelt...ist morgen ready to go...airtime is angesagt  eine Mini-Göttin 

würd mich freuen euch morgen in Kickach zu sehen...bin gegen 13.00 da


----------



## janos (25. November 2006)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> würd mich freuen euch morgen in Kickach zu sehen...bin gegen 13.00 da



am alten grill platz? robsen??


----------



## -solid- (25. November 2006)

hey der dirtpark wird in uhldingen ich bin übrigens einer der 13 jährigen und wir haben das auch mit 15-24 jährigen bikern gemacht weil die eig. die idee hatten aba des wird richtig geil der park kann man vergleichen mit tettnag auf jeden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (25. November 2006)

uhldingen ist doch 20km entfernt von weingarten oder?? auserdem durchläuft der antrag erst noch den gemeinderat.
kann es sein das du was verwechselst??

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. November 2006)

janos schrieb:


> am alten grill platz? robsen??



jepp am alten grillplatz gegen 13.00...werden dann so 10 leute sein


----------



## Pilatus (26. November 2006)

Ich fahr jetzt los und hol den Stefan ab. mal schauen ob der schon fahrbereit ist. was für ein grandioses Wortspiel...

bis später


----------



## -solid- (26. November 2006)

ohh kann schon sein aba bei uns wird au n dirtpark gebaut ganz sicher sogar!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. November 2006)

-solid- schrieb:


> ohh kann schon sein aba bei uns wird au n dirtpark gebaut ganz sicher sogar!!



des isch uns aber wurscht woisch ?


----------



## Robsen (27. November 2006)

Ah. Das hat gestern Spass gemacht! Steh beim arbeiten und hab Muskelkater. War echt mal wieder an der Zeit!!!!! 

Aloha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (27. November 2006)

Hehe...so soll es sein...war gestern echt supercool vor allem war ja schon ne Menge los  

Das schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Dezember 2006)

N'abend  zusammen. Da wir die letzten 2 Weekends ziemlich fleißig waren gibt es hier für alle Beteiligten ein kleines Video...

Have fun !!!

http://rapidshare.com/files/6075630/kickach-dez06.mpg.html


----------



## Robsen (2. Februar 2007)

Moinsen.

Wie siehts eigentlich am Gehrenberg aus???? Ist der Trail im moment fahrbar???


----------



## janos (2. Februar 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> 
> Wie siehts eigentlich am Gehrenberg aus???? Ist der Trail im moment fahrbar???



ich war vor ein paar wochen dort und es gibt einige neue sprünge 
ein ausflug würd sich sicher lohnen

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Februar 2007)

der tag heute schreit nach wiederholung...war echt supergeil heute janos !!! und die strecke wird von mal zu mal cooler 
hier mal pics als vorgeschmack zum video


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Februar 2007)

wie siehts aus mit ner kleinen build and ride session am we...das wetter soll top werden


----------



## Robsen (15. Februar 2007)

es sind ja ganz winterliche 17°C angesagt. Somit solls am Wetter nicht scheitern. 

Die dicken Schlappen sind schon draufgezogen und mein Bremsfinger zuckt auch schon so nervös.


----------



## Robsen (15. Februar 2007)

Oder ne Freeride Tour durchs Lauratal?? Da kannst mal den Bock en bissl länger Rollen lassen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Februar 2007)

gibt es da was taugliches ?


----------



## Robsen (15. Februar 2007)

Da gibts so manch spassige ecke und Abfahrt.

Fürs M3 wahrscheinlich en bissl zu viel Berghoch :kotz: 


Aber fürs Hardtail genau richtig. Kommt halt drauf an in welche richtung man fährt. Sind aber auf ner Tour sicherlich 3-4 gute Trails dabei.
Und es gibt Schmalz n Schenkel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Februar 2007)

das m3 muss eh grad zwangspause machen...den reifen hats mir gestern bei der anfahrt vom steupup einfachmal von der felge gezogen...felge hin :-(...
fahr heut in kickach...leider aus purer not mit ht ;-(


----------



## Robsen (17. Februar 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das m3 muss eh grad zwangspause machen...den reifen hats mir gestern bei der anfahrt vom steupup einfachmal von der felge gezogen...felge hin :-(...
> fahr heut in kickach...leider aus purer not mit ht ;-(



Ach schön. Ich arbeite dann mal bis um 18.00 Uhr ohne Pause und geb Leuten Ski für´n Urlaub mit.     

Wie siehts aus morgen?? Denke mal das ich bis um 12 in Nessarabien bin.


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Februar 2007)

das is ja hart robsen...nessarabien wär au mal wieder legere...ich schau dass ich um 12 da oben bin am sonntag ;-)...lass dich von den urlaubern nicht stressen...du hast ja auch demnächst mal ;-)


----------



## Patrick.M (17. Februar 2007)

hi ich bins von heute patrick


----------



## Patrick.M (17. Februar 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das is ja hart robsen...nessarabien wär au mal wieder legere...ich schau dass ich um 12 da oben bin am sonntag ;-)...lass dich von den urlaubern nicht stressen...du hast ja auch demnächst mal ;-)



hi jochen ich bins patrick wir beide wahren heute kickach voll ab rocken


----------



## Patrick.M (17. Februar 2007)

hi ich bins manthei kennst mich ich war heute kickach wo warst


----------



## Patrick.M (17. Februar 2007)

hi janos was geht ich bins manthei


----------



## janos (17. Februar 2007)

servus nigger! 
morgen bin ich auch am start


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Februar 2007)

hey cool du hast dich gleich hier angemeldet  sehr gut hehe...jepp morgen is kickach rock on hardtail angesagt grrr....mein m3 wär mir lieber:->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (17. Februar 2007)

schon lieber deine lager am m3! die 2 monate hast du ja schon überschritten und bewegst dich mittlerweile im kritischen bereich.


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Februar 2007)

muahaha stimmt verdammt ich glaub ich brings besse rins museum  
des hardtail geht ja auch no  

von heute...


----------



## Robsen (18. Februar 2007)

Morgen. Was ist das für´n kack nebel????????

Heute Session Kickach?


----------



## janos (18. Februar 2007)

um 14 uhr am grillplatz??
wetter sollte noch  besser werden


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Februar 2007)

jepp der nebel geht schon noch weg...hardtail rockz  bis später...


----------



## Robsen (18. Februar 2007)

Man reiche mir doch bitte meine Zonnenbrille.

Sieht ganz gut aus. Ich denke mal bis später. Heut is doch nix mit Tour. Immer dieser Alkohol. Kanufahrn.......


Zieh mir jetzt erst mal nen Kaffee und Earthed 2 rein. Bis später?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick.M (18. Februar 2007)

hi hi cooles bild von mir echt geil aber deins natürlich auch also bis später um 14 kickach rocken


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Februar 2007)

das war ja wohl doch noch ein gerettetes weekend nachdem am freitag mein m3 mich im stich lass...heut war das wetter nochmal super...robsen...du warst zu sehr angeschlagen oder ? hast heut und gestern was verpasst...war megageil...leider ist janos angeschlagen gewesen 

janos, super arbeit muß ich da mal sagen...das video ist wie ich finde supergeil geworden...viel spaß leute...und ich bitte um comments...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QAXBCF3K


----------



## Patrick.M (18. Februar 2007)

hi jochen ich find des video nicht ?
ich war auf dem link und hab das programm runter geladen aber ich find das video nicht schreib mir bitte zurück ;-) war geil heute


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Februar 2007)

hmm klick den link an, tipp die 3 buchstaben ein, warte den countdown ab (ca. 45 sek) und klick auf den button und dann öffnet sich der speicherschirm, dann nur noch deine festplatte aussuchen, abspeichern und mit dem windows media player anschauen.


----------



## janos (18. Februar 2007)

hammer! schade das der große kicker n icht mit drin ist das müssen wir noch ändern


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Februar 2007)

mit dem Hardtail spring ich da aber net drüber...Mo macht das nä. We   

cool wars...


----------



## Patrick.M (18. Februar 2007)

Hi ich hab es gefunden aber ich muss es noch downloaden 
kann es kaum noch erwarten  ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Februar 2007)

hat es bei dir jetzt geklappt Patrick ?


----------



## Moritz R. (19. Februar 2007)

Habt ja echt paar schöne sachen wieder reingebaut....   muss unbedingt auch mal wieder kommen... vor allem der Kicker im Krater sieht fett aus   Wie schauts bei euch am Sonntag aus?


----------



## Patrick.M (19. Februar 2007)

jo es hat geklapt und ist echt gut geworden das video echt fet )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (19. Februar 2007)

Moinsen....

Hat am sonntag wie ihr evtl gemerkt habt nich ganz geklappt was ich geposted hab. War noch am Gehrenberg. Iss geil wenn en Kumpel fährt. Der Trail war teils escht gut Matschig, steht aber dickes Zeug wieder. 

Zieh mir jetzt euer Video rein.... Hab schon nen Tropfen in der Hose......


----------



## janos (19. Februar 2007)

eigentlich ist das viedo schon wieder veraltet einige sprünge sind mittlerweile ordentlich gewachsen
ihr werdet am wochenende augen machen was janos und mo im urlaub so alles schaufeln

mfg janos


----------



## Moritz R. (19. Februar 2007)

Also wenn ihr auch da seid komm ich am Sonntag auch nach Kickach bauen und biken... bring auch noch paar kumpels mit für ne richtige session!


----------



## Robsen (20. Februar 2007)

Moin ihr Jekken!!!! 

Endlich hat sich klein Robsen ne Gabel bei Ebay ersteigert. Werde jetzt ende der Woche meine langersehnte steigerung auf 170mm erhalten (66 eh klar).

Nun brauch ich eure hilfe. Mir fehlt noch das passende Laufrad mit steckachse (QR20). Hab mich noch für keines entschieden. Könnt noch dauern, will aber mein Rad schnellstmöglich mit der Gabel testen. Wie siehts aus??? Hat jemand leihweise en Rad? For Sale?? Geschenkt???? 

Meldet euch......


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Februar 2007)

was fährst du vorne für ne scheibengröße ?

wieviel hat dein coiler denn hinten an federweg ? gehst du unter die chopper rider ? ;-)

@janos wir werden euch gebührend huldigen ))


----------



## janos (20. Februar 2007)

ich könnt dir ein schwarzes laufraD (mtx+kona nabe) anbieten sollte vielleicht mal wieder zentriert werden. für nen zwani gehörts dir. 
was für ne 66 haste den?? hoffentlich ne 2006er ansonsten wirds chopper like


mfg janos

ps: den bremsen adapter nicht vergessen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Februar 2007)

ohje hoffentlich irren die Wetterberichte...ab Weekend kommt der Regen


----------



## Robsen (21. Februar 2007)

janos schrieb:


> ich könnt dir ein schwarzes laufraD (mtx+kona nabe) anbieten sollte vielleicht mal wieder zentriert werden. für nen zwani gehörts dir.
> was für ne 66 haste den?? hoffentlich ne 2006er ansonsten wirds chopper like
> 
> 
> ...



Ist von 05. Model 66RC. Mit dem Laufrad klingt sehr sehr gut. Klingel mal durch bei mir.

Adapter?? Ist glaub bei der Gabel Postmount wie ich gelesen hab. Hast einen??? Hayes 8"?? 

Hoffe mal das ding kommt bald. Will heizen!


----------



## janos (21. Februar 2007)

die gabel hat die gleich aufnahme wie deine alte nur leider baut sie höher wie meine 888 mit 200mm  bin mal gespannt wie sich das fährt

mfg janos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick.M (21. Februar 2007)

hi sorry das ich nicht mehr kamm  aber meine freundin weißt ja ging es nicht gut und mir selber auch nicht aber morgen komm ich ok


----------



## janos (21. Februar 2007)

Patrick.M schrieb:


> hi sorry das ich nicht mehr kamm  aber meine freundin weißt ja ging es nicht gut und mir selber auch nicht aber morgen komm ich ok



wann biste am start?? die line ist fertig und wir brauchen noch jemanden der testet obs mim hardtail geht  

mfg janos


----------



## Robsen (22. Februar 2007)

Line????
Wo????


----------



## janos (22. Februar 2007)

kickach


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Februar 2007)

na janos wie waren eure testfahrten heute ? gibt es fotos ? das wette ris ja morgen wieder nur geil :->


----------



## janos (22. Februar 2007)

fotos kommen gelich thx an patrick m fürs knippsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Februar 2007)

geilo !!!!!!!!


----------



## janos (22. Februar 2007)

sorrry war grad noch onani... eh ich meinte essen


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Februar 2007)




----------



## janos (22. Februar 2007)

so und hier noch ein paar action pics





















morgen  wird gefilmt!

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Februar 2007)

so siehts aus...geile pics janos  sieht gut aus und sogar hardtailtauglich  bin gegen 14.30 am start


----------



## Robsen (22. Februar 2007)

Echt mal geile Bilder!


----------



## Patrick.M (22. Februar 2007)

hi ist ja echt geil geworden ich solte echt fotograf werden ;-) spass 
Ich komm natürlich auch morgen dan wird gerockt sag ich euch 

PS: Suche freeride Kona mod o6


----------



## Patrick.M (22. Februar 2007)

He freu mich schon voll auf morgen also kanns kaum noch erwarten


----------



## Robsen (23. Februar 2007)

Moin.

Fettes Merci @Janos fürs Laufrad. Und meine Gabel ist eigentlich auch schon da.
Eigentlich?
Dank DHL (Das Hirn Liegenlassen[/SIZE]) Versand ist statt der Gabel nur dieses olle Kärtsche im Briefkasten. Naja, Hauptsache ich hab sie Morgen. 

Denke mal wenns am Sonntag so einigermaßen tocken bleibt wird gerockt. Muss unbedingt die neue Line testen. Bin mal gespannt obs mich auf die Fresse haut.

@Patrick M.: Was haste denn für en Foto verwendet?


----------



## Patrick.M (23. Februar 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Fettes Merci @Janos fürs Laufrad. Und meine Gabel ist eigentlich auch schon da.
> Eigentlich?
> ...





ICH HAB VOM JANOS DIE CAMERA GEHABT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Februar 2007)

von heute...


----------



## fahrbereit (24. Februar 2007)

Wo kommen die Erdverschiebungen her?

Da standen doch vorher noch Jahrhunderte alte Bäume..

Ich seh schon, ich muss auch mal wieder Hand anlegen und für unsere trialenden Mitbürger die letzten verbliebenen Böden sichern.

Selbstverständlich wird der BikerX auch noch fortgesetzt und .. und ..


----------



## Robsen (24. Februar 2007)

Moin!

Gabel ist eingebaut und die ersten paar Meter auf der Straße hab ich den Bock auch schon probiert. Muss sagen ein bissl Chopper fühl ich schon. Sollt mal auf die Route 66  

Ist aber gar nicht so schlimm wie ich dachte. Spacer weg und schon passt (fast) alles. Geometrie ist auf jeden fall nicht mehr so wie von Kona vorgesehen. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter halten. 

Was mich aber so richtig ankotzt :kotz: Prompt ne macke in Rahmen gemacht. Wenn jemand Infos hat zwecks neu Pulvern und wieviel Pulver da rausgeht, ihr wisst ja, schreiben.


----------



## loopluc (24. Februar 2007)

nette pics hast da schon wieder fabi...
muss auch ma mitkommen^^
 
greez lück


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Februar 2007)

thx , dann bewert mal die bilder kräftig 

klaro kannst mal mitkommen  is sicher genau das richtige für dich !


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Februar 2007)

aktuelles video vom weekend...

http://rapidshare.com/files/18198061/kickachneupart2.mpg.html


----------



## janos (25. Februar 2007)

schon wieder veraltet
bin grad zurück aus dem wald und hoffe auf gutes wetter neben der kleinen double line ist jetzt eine doppelt so grosse double line entstanden. bis jetzt hab ich die 2 doubels und die anfahrt fertig aber die steilkurve und der start sind ja das kleinste.

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Februar 2007)

hey is ja echt bald ein bikepark da oben :->... hast du fotos ?


----------



## janos (25. Februar 2007)

ne leider nicht aber wie gesagt gut doppelt so gross. mantai und morris waren 
später auch noch da und haben die kleine line gerockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Februar 2007)

coole sache...hast das alles noch allein gebaut ? wenn ich überleg dass erst Februar ist, sieht es ja mit sommerlichen Trainingsmöglichkeiten fantastisch aus.


----------



## Patrick.M (25. Februar 2007)

cooles video  wer kommt morgen biken nach kickach so um 17 uhr


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Februar 2007)

geiles video! ...mit der helm-cam hat ma nen genehmen eindruck von der piste!  

Gruß
Flo


----------



## $tealth (26. Februar 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> aktuelles video vom weekend...
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/18198061/kickachneupart2.mpg.html



Sehr gut !  Will da auch mal hin

Mfg.jo


----------



## Patrick.M (3. März 2007)

Kommt heute nach kickach wir bauen ich und janos 
ich däte mich freuen wenn noch mehr leute kommen ;-)


----------



## Moritz R. (3. März 2007)

Mal schauen vielleicht husch ich auch vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (3. März 2007)

okey, dann werd ich auch mal vorbeischaune...morgen möchte mo aber dick da loslegen ab 10...naja ´schadet der strecke sicher net  
ab wann seid ihr oben ?


----------



## TeeWorks (3. März 2007)

bei uns schiffts wie nix... bei euch net? ...oder is das geil zum bauen


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. März 2007)

leicht stürmisch aber kein regen und wenn schon...bei sonnenschein will eh niemand bauen...da will jeder fahren und morgen wird es super...15 grad...da bau ich bei dem sturm mit den jungs gerne im wald. coole atmosphäre hehe...


----------



## $tealth (3. März 2007)

Haha der war gut   
Bei uns schiffts wie sau und grad hats kurz gewittert 
Naja vll wirds ja wieder besser 

mfg.dreckfresser


----------



## janos (3. März 2007)

sers,
so der bautrup war heute mit schwerem gerät unterweg und hat einige neue doubles und kilometer lange trails gebaut mittlerweile kann man so viele kombinationen fahren das man sich fast verläuft
die strecke ist eigentlich gut fahrbar und bis morgen sollte sie noch besser sein 


mfg janos

ps:vergesst eure protektoren nicht teilweise sind echt fiese teile mit drin.


----------



## $tealth (3. März 2007)

janos schrieb:


> ps:vergesst eure protektoren nicht teilweise sind echt fiese teile mit drin.



Würde mir doch nie im Leben einfallen


----------



## TeeWorks (3. März 2007)

gut fahrbar = riesen sauerei...  ..aber dafür sind wir schliesslich geländeradsportler


----------



## $tealth (3. März 2007)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> gut fahrbar = riesen sauerei...



@janos trifft das zu ?


----------



## janos (3. März 2007)

nene der trial ist mehr als gut fahrbar keine matschlöcher oder so und gerade die enuen lines sind super trocken da das laub erst nach dem regen entfernt wurde.

mfg janos


----------



## $tealth (3. März 2007)

Na dann ist ja alles bestens  
Hoffentlich klappt das morgen des Bike mit in den Bus nach rav zu nehmen

mfg.jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (3. März 2007)

nimm nen dicken geldbeutel und ein russisches wörterbuch mit dan klapp das jochen und ich hams neulich auch geschafft
wenn gar nichts mehr hilft versuchs mit fekalausdrücken und droh ihm mit deinem 710mm dowhnhilllenker den anus zu weiten.

mfg janos


----------



## $tealth (3. März 2007)

janos schrieb:


> nimm nen dicken geldbeutel und ein russisches wörterbuch mit dan klapp das jochen und ich hams neulich auch geschafft
> wenn gar nichts mehr hilft versuchs mit fekalausdrücken und droh ihm mit deinem 710mm dowhnhilllenker den anus zu weiten.
> 
> mfg janos



Pfui !      
Lieber mit dem Lenker eine überbraten und selbst fahren


----------



## Patrick.M (3. März 2007)

hi also jungs morgen wird richtig gerockt sag ich euch um 10 uhr  geht es los 
ich und janos und morris haben heute große leistung geleistet also kommt und rockt ap ok


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. März 2007)

also das wetter stimmt schonmal...wird heut ein super fetter freeride day...bis später


----------



## Patrick.M (4. März 2007)




----------



## janos (4. März 2007)

naja fast! du musst nur den oberen code einfügen und sonst nichts


----------



## $tealth (4. März 2007)

In welcher Gallerie sind die Fotos ?


edit.
Ups, hab die Bilder grad gefunden...


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. März 2007)

sagt mal sind eure pics was geworden ? hier reinstellen bitte  die filmaufnahmen scheinen der hit zu sein was ich bisher so sichten konnte...war ein geiler tag mal wieder  das is freeriden


----------



## $tealth (4. März 2007)

Bis wann hast du den Film denn ca. fertig ?
Heute oder morgen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (4. März 2007)

ich denk das schaff ich erst morgen..verdammt viele einzelclips aber alle super  . bin noch am übertragen am pc aber is leider schon fast zu spät zum schneiden...morgen gibt es was feines 
sind deine pcis was geworden ?


----------



## Patrick.M (4. März 2007)

hi ich hab leider keine pics aber ich däte mich freuen wenn fab das video fertig hat


----------



## $tealth (4. März 2007)

Nix geworden (glaub ich) Schei$$ lahme Kamera    
Hab nur nen Kurzen clip, den schicke ich dir über e-mail.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. März 2007)

Patrick.M schrieb:


> hi ich hab leider keine pics aber ich däte mich freuen wenn fab das video fertig hat



deine steilkurvenfahrt is soooo geil...das laub wirbelt es danach auf wie sau...hehehe...megafett das video...ich glaub ich mahc ne spätschicht 

hier mal paar auszüge :


----------



## TeeWorks (5. März 2007)

videooooo!


----------



## $tealth (5. März 2007)

sachte sachte, wird schon noch kommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (5. März 2007)

jop auf des video bin ich gespannt 
hat echt spaß mit euch da gemacht ^^
gerne wieder  

mfg Frozen


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2007)

deas kompliment können wir nur zurückgeben...du bist stets willkommen


----------



## Patrick.M (5. März 2007)

ich will das video fab


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2007)

die erste version hat mir nicht gefallen , musste es nochmal umbasteln...lad die neue version jetzt mal hoch...


----------



## Patrick.M (5. März 2007)

jo coole sache will umbedingt das video sehen


----------



## Patrick.M (5. März 2007)

was geht  wann ist fertig ;-)


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2007)

gegen 21.30 kann ich hier den link reinstellen


----------



## Patrick.M (5. März 2007)

fet ich  freu mich


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2007)

kannst du auch...in der steilkurven passage war keiner so schnell wie du...echt heftig  

also leute viel spaß und spart nicht mit kommentaren  

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ANPILXKV


----------



## $tealth (5. März 2007)

nix mit runterladen grad    
Wenn ichs mir n paar mal angeschaut hab schreib ich dir wieder ne umfassende Kritik   ( auf daß das Forum aus seinen Nähten platze    )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2007)




----------



## Patrick.M (5. März 2007)

jo danke fab du bist aber auch gut hoch gesprungen echt musst mit deim M3 wider kommen aslo ich lad schon runter


----------



## mrcdogg4985 (5. März 2007)

ööhmmm


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2007)

dafür hast du dich angemeldet ?


----------



## $tealth (5. März 2007)

mrcdogg4985 schrieb:


> ööhmmm



Das war das Sinnloseste was ich je gehört hab !


----------



## Frozen125 (5. März 2007)

also des vid is echt gut find ich ^^

jippi bin auch drauf


----------



## Patrick.M (5. März 2007)

hi fab hast echt gute leistung gemacht find ich echt tol das sich jemand so gut ein sätz für die movis 
ps : das video ist echt geillllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## TeeWorks (5. März 2007)

geile strecken habt ihr da!!   ...nur die bäume stehn teils arg eng! - wen hats n da ausgehebelt? - hätt ja beihnah den baum geknutscht  

rock on!   

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. März 2007)

der aushebler is meine wenigkeit gewesen ...arm schmerzt noch...

thx für die netten comments 

to be continued...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (6. März 2007)

oha, dacht ich mir doch, das bike hab ich in deiner gallery schon gesehn 

...ich find die langgezogene gerade abfahrt mit den kleinen kickern drin supercool! ...freu mich voll, das mal zu fahren, wenns radl dann endlich ferddich is 

sag deinem arm gute besserung von mir  

tschö
Flo


----------



## -Red Bull- (6. März 2007)

sehr nice!!  
Solangsam entsteht in Kickach ein geiler Park, schreibt dioch mal rein wenn ihr nach Kickach geht um ein par Schanzen zu bauen, würde gerne mithelfen 
mfg


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. März 2007)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ...ich find die langgezogene gerade abfahrt mit den kleinen kickern drin supercool! ...freu mich voll, das mal zu fahren, wenns radl dann endlich ferddich is
> 
> sag deinem arm gute besserung von mir
> 
> ...



deinem 6.6 gefallen sicher auch die anderen lines   

dem arm geht es schon wieder erstaunlich gut  ...bin halt einfach eine maschine


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. März 2007)

-Red Bull- schrieb:


> sehr nice!!
> Solangsam entsteht in Kickach ein geiler Park, schreibt dioch mal rein wenn ihr nach Kickach geht um ein par Schanzen zu bauen, würde gerne mithelfen
> mfg



klaro...kennen wir dich schon ? Red Bull is eher ein Spitzname der auf mich passt


----------



## -Red Bull- (6. März 2007)

ne bin neu bei euch^^ Aber ihr habt mich bestimmt schon in kickach gesehen


----------



## Patrick.M (6. März 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick.M (6. März 2007)

hi fab wie kann ich das bild vorne anzeigen lassen


----------



## Patrick.M (6. März 2007)

das war heute die linke line erste mal gesprungen


----------



## Patrick.M (6. März 2007)




----------



## Robsen (7. März 2007)

Moin die Leude!

Ist ja mal Hammer was in dem Forum mittlerweile geht. Is ja bald am Platzen. 

Fette Bilder, Fette Videos, und ein Hammergeilen Spielplatz in Kickach. So soll es sein. 

Da heb ich doch mal meinen Daumen     

@DC: gute Arbeit mit dem Video. Und extra hingelegt hast dich auch noch 

Ich hoffe mal das jetzt am Weekend alles bei mir mal passt und ich mit euch mal wieder ein bissl rollen kann. Macht mich langsam fertig wenn ich das hier alles sehe


----------



## luki!!! (7. März 2007)

Habt ihr vielleicht für mich auch noch ein paar tipps in ravensburg und umgebung 
ich bin anfänger und hab mir das grand canyon 6.0 bestellt
ich suche trails bei denen man was lernen kann die aber auch spaß machen 
danke


----------



## Robsen (7. März 2007)

luki!!! schrieb:


> Habt ihr vielleicht für mich auch noch ein paar tipps in ravensburg und umgebung
> ich bin anfänger und hab mir das grand canyon 6.0 bestellt
> ich suche trails bei denen man was lernen kann die aber auch spaß machen
> danke



Dann Ab nach Kickach wenn Dein Rad da iss. Die Jungs haben da ne fette Arbeit geleistet.  Iss für jeden was bei. Sonst gibts im Lauratal noch den ein oder anderen Trail (viel Spaß beim suchen. Hab selber monate gebraucht).

Welches 6.0 hast denn bestellt? ES oder ESX


----------



## luki!!! (7. März 2007)

ne ich mein des grand canyon 6.0 des hardtail nich des fulli 
mfg luki


----------



## Patrick.M (7. März 2007)




----------



## Patrick.M (7. März 2007)

hir noch ein paar pics von heute


----------



## Robsen (7. März 2007)

@Luki: check mal das Lauratal aus. Perfekt für das Rad

@Patrick: YEAH!!!!! GO BIG OR GO HOME ODA?????? Ziemlich frech von heute soche Bilder zu posten und ich steh mir beim Arbeiten die Beine in Bauch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (7. März 2007)

du sack springst das ding ? muß mit hardtail nachlegen ))


----------



## luki!!! (7. März 2007)

okay danke mach ich (wenn ichs hab (dauert leider bis April  ))


----------



## Pilatus (7. März 2007)

Tja Herr Jochen_DC, da müssen die älteren und uralten Herren wohl nachlegen.
BIn seit dem Wochenende am Humpeln. hab mir einen wahnsinns Hirsch eingefagnen....

Ich werd zu alt für den Scheiß und fordere ordentliche Landehügel.

Aber respekt vor der Arbeit. Da habt ihr ein schöne Sachen hingezimmert.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. März 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Tja Herr Jochen_DC, da müssen die älteren und uralten Herren wohl nachlegen.
> BIn seit dem Wochenende am Humpeln. hab mir einen wahnsinns Hirsch eingefagnen....
> 
> Ich werd zu alt für den Scheiß und fordere ordentliche Landehügel.
> ...



aha der exil-deutsche meldet sich   ... wie ? du bist am humpeln ? wo hast dich denn weggemacht ? am stepup up oder an diesem baum an dem schon deine hand zerschellte ?


----------



## Moritz R. (9. März 2007)

Geht morgen wer wieder nacht Kickach? Werd ab 2uhr digitalzeit am Start sein...


----------



## $tealth (9. März 2007)

Ich kann warscheinlich erst am Sonntag...


----------



## Frozen125 (9. März 2007)

ich kann dieses we überhaupt nicht bin krank und kann es mir nicht leisten noch ne woche beim arbeiten zu fehlen 

des nächste mal wieder 

viel spaß


----------



## Robsen (9. März 2007)

Sonntag. Ich armes Schwein arbeite nämlich im Einzelhandel. Habs da nich so gut wie die meisten von Euch. 

Zum glück ist nicht viel los, kann wenigstens mein Rad putzen. harharhar

@Frozen: Teetrinken, oder warmes Bier, dann kannst bald wieder Radeln


----------



## TeeWorks (9. März 2007)

...und ich kann nich, weil mir immernoch meine Gabel fehlt!!!   ...so langsam werd ich sauer auf MZ!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (9. März 2007)

sonntag hört sich gut an


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. März 2007)

sonntag passt auch wetter sehr gut...kommt trotzdem jemand morgen ? heut hab ich leider wenig luft trotz traumwetter


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. März 2007)

Kurzvideo von Diana

http://youtube.com/watch?v=YdbIhW1PLBg


----------



## $tealth (9. März 2007)

Gutes vid ! 
Wie heißt das Lied und von wem ist es ?


----------



## Moritz R. (9. März 2007)

Also ich bin morgen ab 3 mit 2 kumples am start ... der andere mo aus Markdorf wollte auch noch kommen.


----------



## Robsen (11. März 2007)

Gruetsie miteinander.

Kaum zuhause angekommen und schon könnt ich breschen. Vom Genick an bis fast zurhüfte schmerzt meine Schulter. Echt ma kein plan was da geht. Werd glaub langsam zu alt für sowas.............Ne, spaß 

Erstmal entspannen    ---->     

@Alle die heut nicht auf dem Rad saßen: Selber schuld!!!!!!!!!!!
@Alle die Anderen, die andern, wie wir: Gute Session!!!!!!!

Nachher werden noch die Belder gepostet, vorausgesetzt es gelingt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (11. März 2007)

Step Up


----------



## Robsen (11. März 2007)

hmmmmmm bissl klein


----------



## Robsen (11. März 2007)

Sodele. Bilder sind drin. Wenn auch nur inm fotoalbum. Viel Spaß beim anschauen.


----------



## TeeWorks (12. März 2007)

ohne verhüterli, ts, also wirklich... 

 sehr schön, grrrr will auch


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. März 2007)

sodele, sooo mies is das video gar net geworden  hab mak szenen von diesem und vom letzten weekend zusammengenommen. link gibt es leider erst morgen , is gerade am rendern.
der sonntag war ganz lässig bis auf kalten wind und müllmachende kiddies ;-(... 

@ robsen schöne bilder...du hast wenigstens ne richtige cam


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. März 2007)

here it is...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HXNIZEJK

stealth's action mit dem baum am schluß finde ich total geil


----------



## $tealth (13. März 2007)

Ich lads grad runter...

Gefällt mir gut ! Alles sehr stimmig und passend geschnitten ! Fäät hoch ³  
Hm...das mit dem Baum war recht haarig..aber lustig !


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. März 2007)

yeah  gut dass der crash mit dem baum recht glimpflich war...aber sieht irgendwie cool aus ;-)

robsen das bild is ja geil :


----------



## Patrick.M (13. März 2007)

oh leute morris hatte heute ein strängen unfall beim großen kicker  er hat sich ein wirbel gebrochen hat sehr viel glück gehabt :-(


----------



## janos (13. März 2007)

erzähl mal mehr! ist er wieder daheim??
muss man den niger mal besuchen? ich kann zwar zz auch nicht laufen aber wenn er irgentwo liegt komm ich mit meinem rasentraktor vorbei.

mfg janos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (13. März 2007)

@ DC: Merci, die blumen leite ich mal an mein Mädel weiter. War ja nur der Fahrer.

Was ist genau mit Mo passiert? Ein Wirbelbruch ist echter Bull $hit! Was erzähl ich Euch? Eh klar was dabei rauskommen kann. Gib mal ne Diagnose ab.  

@Humpelfuss: Was geht mit deinem Latschen? Kannst ihn wieder belasten?

By the way: neue bilder im Album


----------



## janos (13. März 2007)

ne net so dolle aber es wird definitiv besser und laufen (also auch filmen) kann ich am wochende sicher wieder nur biken wird warscheinlich noch 10 tage dauern naja jetzt kann ich wenigstens in ruhe das bike wieder zusammen murksen


----------



## Robsen (13. März 2007)

Kräftig mit Bier einreiben. Hilft bestimmt


----------



## janos (13. März 2007)

ach was ich schwör auf eigenurin behandlung
und das inhaliren geheimer heilkräuter.

mfg janos


----------



## Patrick.M (14. März 2007)

er liegt im eka naja er muss erst mal da drin bleiben und ich darf seine katze füttern ;-) aber er hat echt glück gehabt


----------



## $tealth (14. März 2007)

Wie ist denn das passiert ?
Ich wünsch ihm auf jeden Fall ne gute Besserung !  



mfg. Jo


----------



## Moritz R. (14. März 2007)

Keine Protektoren angehabt oder? Aber hört sich echt beschissen an... zum glück hab ich titanwirbel  

@ $tealth ... sei doch nicht immer so pessimistisch,  hoffen wir das beste der spot muss bleiben....

War dann eigentlich Krankenwagen oben? Polizei? das wär natürlich nicht so fett!


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. März 2007)

hat dein hr am vpfree 150 mm achsbreite ? könntest mir ja dieses we leihen  bekomm meins erst nä. woche ;-(

was gibt es neues zum wirbel ? hört sich megabeschissen an


----------



## janos (14. März 2007)

jetzt macht mal keinen stress noch wissen wir garnicht was den nun wirklich los ist. und mit der strecke hat das garnichts zu tuen!

mfg janos

@fabi: jup wenn! ich nich nicht selber fahr kannste gern mein hinterrad haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz R. (14. März 2007)

Hier noch 2 Bilder von letzen Samstag :


----------



## $tealth (14. März 2007)

Die Bilder sind mal geil !
Der Biker sieht, gemessen an der Höhe des Drops recht klein aus ! 
des zweite ist auch fett ! schön hoch...


----------



## Moritz R. (15. März 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind mal geil !
> Der Biker sieht, gemessen an der Höhe des Drops recht klein aus !


 Oder Der Drop gemessen an der größe des Bikers sehr hoch!


----------



## Patrick.M (15. März 2007)

hi servus morris geht es schon besser er kann mal bissel laufen ;-)
ps: ich hab mein auto dabei gehabt und hab in gleich eingeliefert 
keine bullen


----------



## Moritz R. (15. März 2007)

Das sind ja dann gleich 2 Gute Nachrichten  

Gute Besserung an meinen Namensfetter!  Dat wird scho wieda 

Wer ist alles am Samstag am start? komm mit 4 Kumpels... und noch paar Leuten gegen 11 schon hoch! wird sicher wieder fetter Tag.
Bis denn Jungs


----------



## janos (15. März 2007)

ich bin am start nur biken wird eher nichts  ich komm mit grill unterstützung und kamera

mfg janos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick.M (15. März 2007)

jo mach ich 
aber janos nicht grillen alter das kanst nicht bringen


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2007)

hää ??? bei der alten feuerstelle dürfte es kein problem darstellen...vorraussetzung wir nehmen wie immer den müll mit also no prob...


----------



## Robsen (16. März 2007)

Yeah! 

Grillman strikes back!  

Mach das mal am Sonntag. ich check das ich auch am Start bin. Leg dann meine Wurst auch drauf!

Endlich ist dann mal das problem mit den Cheeseburgern gelöst


----------



## $tealth (16. März 2007)

Ich kann auch eher am Sonntag...wenn überhaupt; muss sehr viel für die Schule machen  

mfg.jo


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2007)

ich glaube am sonntag wär ne schneebar sinnvoller als grillen  das wetter wird nä. woche affig...heut der letzte schöne tag morgen soll es bereits wechselhaft sein ;-(


----------



## Robsen (16. März 2007)

Hoffen wir mal das es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet. 

Mir wären Bier und Miezen lieber!


----------



## Frozen125 (16. März 2007)

also ich werd morgen wohl auch mal vorbeischauen 

sonntag werd ich auch kommen wenn ich morgen abend überleb ^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2007)

morgen abend is genau was ? hast nen boxkampf o.ä ? ;->


----------



## $tealth (16. März 2007)

Hey du hast die 200 beiträge-Marke geknackt...
wenns wetter schlechter wird komm ich nicht, hab grad eh keinen helm mehr...


----------



## Frozen125 (16. März 2007)

morgen abend is mesmerice festival in meersburg und des heist pogen pogen pogen und dannach noch auf nen geb ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2007)

okey alles klaro...das schlechte wette ris nä we aber schon wieder vorbei ))


----------



## $tealth (16. März 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das schlechte wette ris nä we aber schon wieder vorbei ))



na toll...ich kann erst übernächstes we am Sonntag wieder.
Nächsten Sonntag muss ich für ne Woche nach Berlin...freu mich total   von einem Termin zum Nächsten...das wird saustressig
ich könnte echt :kotz: naja wird halt n bisschengekauft und gesoffen 

><


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. März 2007)

@stealth berlin is aber ne coole stadt !!! )

@janos so hast recht gehabt das rad zieht hinten runter wie sau...mit meinem hr wars eher vorne schwerer :->
bin mal gespannt auf morgen...das dauernde ht fahren hat ein komisches gefühl mit diesen monsterfederwegen mal wieder ausgelöst...hab mal kurz versucht bei nem kleinen sprung das rad zu kippen...verdammt war is der sattel im weg  mich hätte es fast gemault...naj wird morgen sicher heiter


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. März 2007)

geil wars heut...is ja auch ziemlich action gewesen...brechende gabeln und verbiegende kurbeln  etc.  

is immer cool wenn mehrere leute da sind zum riden... 

@frozen125  damn sorry, ich hab vergessen dir den knöchelschutz wiederzugeben  , bekommst nä woche retour da kann ich das teil gleichmal waschen


----------



## Moritz R. (17. März 2007)

Jep war ober fett   naja die kurbel bieg ich morgen wieder hin dann passt das schon.


----------



## $tealth (17. März 2007)

> geil wars heut...is ja auch ziemlich action gewesen...brechende gabeln und verbiegende kurbeln etc.
> 
> is immer cool wenn mehrere leute da sind zum riden...


Na toll und ich war nicht dabei. 
naja, dann halt in zwei Wochen wieder.
 was ist denn alles so zu bruch gegangen ?


----------



## Robsen (17. März 2007)

$tealth ich kann mitfühlen.  Mal wieder der gleiche mist wie jeden Samstag  

Mal kukken wie es morgen aussieht. Immer gut wenn sich Termine verschieben. 

Wie siehts eingentlich aus mit der Bewirtung?????  Janos, was macht die Kunst? Wenn da kein grill am Start ist dann gibts P.A.M. ;-)


----------



## $tealth (17. März 2007)

Hähä..wenns morgen schneit wirds schwierig mit biken..
hab eh keine Zeit


----------



## Robsen (17. März 2007)

Positiv Denken!!!!!!!! 
Positiv Denken!!!!!!!!

Wahrscheinlich fängts morgen früh um 10 Uhr an zu regnen das kracht. Aber drauf geka...t und verschmiert. Wenns schneit ist´s wenigstens gut für die Körperkontrolle.

Und wenns zu blöd ist das wetter dann wird halt gesoffen und Videos angeschaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (17. März 2007)

der grill ist ab jetzt immer in kickach 
soll ich dir mal sagen wie saftig die steaks heut waren oder wie gut der kartoffelsalat und das radler geschmeckt haben??

mfg janos


----------



## $tealth (17. März 2007)

*Hunger krieg*


----------



## Robsen (17. März 2007)

Grillman


----------



## TeeWorks (17. März 2007)

boa... grillen!! 
...mein bike is feddich und es wird schlechtes wädder...  ...naja, hab eh keine zeit, muss nach münchen, arbeit ruft. Wenn ich am we mal wieder hier bin, komm ich auf jedenfall mal vorbei!!


----------



## Frozen125 (18. März 2007)

wer kommt heut eigendlich alles nach kickach ?? 
also wenns wetter einigermasen mit macht wär ich dabei 

@ jochen_DC jop is mir auch aufgefallen ^^
gibst ihn halt einfach zurück wenn wir uns des nächste mal sehen kannst ja heut auch kommen ^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2007)

puhh is draußen ziemlich frosty...zudem tut mir alles weh , komplettmuskelkater...das bike ist echt heavy wenn man 5 wochen hardtail gefahren ist...ich werdecht alt :->
der knöchel is mittlerweile auch schön dunkelblau/rot...

das video ist recht lustig geworden vor allem der schluß :->  gibt es noch heute vormittag für euch ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2007)

sodele...spart nicht mit euren comments ;-)

http://rapidshare.com/files/21594893/kickach170307.mpg.html


----------



## janos (18. März 2007)

was ich hab  doch noch soviel brauchbares gefilmt 
ich glaub ich bin ein naturtalent 
schöner schnitt nur langsam wirds wieder zeit ne neue line zu bauen.

mfg janos


----------



## Frozen125 (18. März 2007)

also ich denk ich werd nicht kommen da bei uns schon sehr schlechtes wetter is lohnt sich des heut glaub ich für mich nicht 

des vid lad ich gleich mal runter ^^


----------



## $tealth (18. März 2007)

emergency camera         
erstes unfallopfer unter zwölf  
zeig uns etwas emotion...
was war das eigtl. für ne aktion am stepup ?
ich krieg mich net mehr


----------



## janos (18. März 2007)

der beste komment fehlt eigentlich noch: "komm hau ihm mal eine rein das er heult ich will das filmen"

mfg janos


----------



## $tealth (18. März 2007)

Waren ja auch n paar neue rider am start oder ?
ich find die szene bei 1:53 cool, wie der in den krater geflogen kommt, hat racing-style


----------



## TeeWorks (18. März 2007)

janos schrieb:


> der beste komment fehlt eigentlich noch: "komm hau ihm mal eine rein das er heult ich will das filmen"
> 
> mfg janos



 ...jo super, der arme kleine! Is ja schön, dass doch noch n paar auf die Idee gekommen sind, zu fragen, ob bei ihm alles klar is    

Ansonsten wiedermal geiles video!! 

@stealth: lieg ich da richtig, dass das n motowhip versuch war?


----------



## $tealth (18. März 2007)

könnte sein, sieht lustig aus. wer war des eigtl. ?


----------



## janos (18. März 2007)

es war einer von zahl reichen 360er versuchen. leider endeten sie immer nach 90°  
rider ist der dritte moe mim stinky.

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2007)

apropos : wie ich gerade sehen musste hat mein teamfahrer mo in der schweiz mehr oder weniger versagt...kann grad froh sein das sich net hinbin sonst wär er noch nen platz schlechter ;-)))... 

p.s.: der kleine konnte noch zu seinem bike rennen...von dem her war nicht so not am mann...nur das rad is gegen den baum genknallt...der kleene is dran vorbei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (18. März 2007)

axo, echt heftig was für kleine kinders da schon in voller Montour durch die gegend heizen  , in dem Alter ham wir Baumhäuser gebaut und mit Playmo gespielt... oder so 

@Jochen: was warn das fürn Rennen in dr Schwiiz?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2007)

finde ich aber sehr gut dass die kleinen schon so ausgestattet sind...da kann dann nicht allzuviel passieren...in der schwiz war ein snow dh...nä we is eins in davos...mir fehlt dieses jahr irgendwie jegliche motivation im schnee rumzuheizen... :-(


----------



## TeeWorks (18. März 2007)

in DAVOS???!!!! *grrrr*, wo da? auf der Carvingpiste am Parsenn? Und ich Pfeife hock dann in München rum anstatt mir das anzuschauen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2007)

ich such dir mal das vollporträit der strecke raus...mom

2.seite des pdf hast nen pic...

http://www.frontlinemag.net/media/extern/ridethenight.pdf

könnte dir ne onboardfahrt in saasfee den allalin runter anbieten


----------



## TeeWorks (18. März 2007)

...seh da zwar kein bild, kann mir aber schon denken wo die fahren  Aber das is ja Massenstart so wie ich das gesehn hab, wär sicher lustig! Kann da jeder mitfahren, der will? (nicht dass _ich_ das wollte  )


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2007)

jepp, jeder der sich das zutraut


----------



## TeeWorks (18. März 2007)

geile Sache!

Nochmal zurück zu den Gören, ja, das is auf jedenfall n großer Fortschritt! Wenn ich da die Leut seh hier aufm Skateplatz mitm Tourenfully vom Vadder, ohne Helm etc. ...nene. (mal abgesehn von den ganzen Skatern an sich *kopfschüttel)
Apropos, das steht bei mir auch noch an, Fullface und Jacket


----------



## Pilatus (18. März 2007)

Wer hat eigentlich die Sprünge im Tobel hinterm Friedhof in der Weststadt gebuddelt? Etweder der ist Dumm oder hat mächtig dicke Eier...

Wiee geht es dem Moe?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2007)

hey bist du wieder im lande ?
ich glaub der heiko mit dem kollegen...sind sie dann aber net gesprungen...das ding über die schlucht meinst du oder ?

ich hab gehört dem moe gehts eigentlich wieder ganz gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (18. März 2007)

Ja, war das Wochenende hier und bin morgen auch schon wieder weg.
Ja, das Ding über das Loch meinte ich. Den ersten bin ich noch mit dem CC-HT gesprungen. Aber über den Graben sind es halt dann doch so 6m.
Welcher Heiko?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. März 2007)

der ehemalige mitbewohner von stefan...jepp genau das...wollte das mal ankucken weil der mo das machen will 
wann bist denn wieder hier ?


----------



## Patrick.M (18. März 2007)

hi leute schönes video 
ich wolte eigendlich auch kommen aber meine freundin wolte mich nciht gehen lassen  
ps:wegs mo weisch


----------



## Moritz R. (18. März 2007)

Was n hefetiger Sprung in der Weststadt?  Will auch springen...   Kann mir den mal jemand zeigen?


----------



## Robsen (19. März 2007)

Das Teil in der Weststadt kenn ich. Hätt mich beinahe mal mein Genick gekostet. Ich sollt mir angewöhnen den Trail zuerst anzuschauen anstatt gleich zu fahren. Das Gap ist halt echt Hölle!!!! ca. 6m lang und direkt auf en abbrutsch zu. Kannst halt keinen halben Meter zu kurz springen, sonst tuts mächtig weh.

Also erstmal nen 12jährigen austesten lassen    

Hab gestern noch neues Terrain für nen Spaßigen Trail gefunden. Direkt in RV, richtung Schlier. Is mal ziemlich witsch! Entspanntes gefälle und die möglichkeit für 2 schnelle gute anlieger.


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. März 2007)

wart mal die neue line ab , denke da wird dir das grinsen nicht mehr aus dem gesicht gehen  janos und ich haben da ne kleine vision ;-)

@moritz wir können da gern mal hinschauen , ich nehm die cam mit :->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz R. (19. März 2007)

Ok wann? morgen wär glaub gut... der Schnee dämpft n bissl beim aufschlagen


----------



## Patrick.M (19. März 2007)

hi jungs der winter kommt wider so eine ******* naja aber man kann es trotzdem mal versuchen ;-)


----------



## Moritz R. (19. März 2007)

Kann man irgendwo hier bissl snow dh fahren?


----------



## Patrick.M (21. März 2007)

bald geht es wider rund am weekend oder


----------



## Frozen125 (22. März 2007)

wie siehts eigendlich aus am we biken in kickach ?

wär auf jeden dabei


----------



## Moritz R. (23. März 2007)

Wenn am Sonntag der Schnee weg is uns wieder bissl wärmer geh ike schon fahren!


----------



## $tealth (23. März 2007)

Gibts in Kickach eigtl. wieder ne neue Line ?


----------



## Robsen (23. März 2007)

Klar gibts ne neue Line. Fürs Board halt  bzw Schlitten


----------



## $tealth (23. März 2007)

Muahahah..  
freu mich schon auf nächstes we...


----------



## Patrick.M (24. März 2007)

AN ALLE :am sonntag KICKACH ok


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz R. (24. März 2007)

Bin am Start!


----------



## $tealth (24. März 2007)

Ich nicht...


----------



## janos (24. März 2007)

der ganze schnee schmilzt heut richtig schön und alles wird matschig. ich werd zwar auch kommen aber eher zum bauen und nicht zum heizen. wär toll wenn ein paar leute ne schaufel mitbringen

mfg janos


----------



## Frozen125 (24. März 2007)

werd auch kommen ^^


----------



## Patrick.M (24. März 2007)

hi ja klar kann ich eine schaufel mitbringen also bis morgen


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. März 2007)

ich werde auch nur zum bauen kommen und such mal meinen klappspaten ...


----------



## janos (24. März 2007)

lass den spaten daheim ich komm morgen wieder mit schubkarren und wekzeug bis zum abwinken! nur die lauten sachen müssen leider daheim bleiben

mfg janos


----------



## Frozen125 (25. März 2007)

f*** mir is was dazwischen gekommen kann heut leider net mit kommen zum bauen   
sry


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. März 2007)

schade...in dem fall kann ich den schoner wieder ausm rucksack rauspacken...janos bittet den rest der truppe ihre ärsche mal richtung kickach zu schwingen...wird ne menge arbeit heute die sich aber lohnen wird  fahr jetzt los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. März 2007)

So, wie versproch post ich jetzt mal was, nich immer nur lesen. Paar von euch haben mich ja heut kennen gelernt.... Bin quasi der Rooky an der Schaufel und auf em Freerider.... Gruß an alle.. bin bei der nächsten Buddelrunde auf jeden dabei.... Bis denne...


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. März 2007)

Hi , die Überraschung des Tages meldet sich schon zu Wort  Finde ich super dass du einfach auf uns zugegangen bist  da entsteht langsam eine sehr große interessenengemeinschaft  Die neue Line sieht ganz gut aus und wird ab nä. WE ne Menge spaß machen

achja , heute haben wir auch noch rausgefunden dass janos eine extrem erotische ausstrahlung auf MÄNNLICHE hunde besitzt  lumes wollte ihn am liebsten mit in die hundehütte nehmen hehe


----------



## $tealth (25. März 2007)

He leute schreib grad aus berlin...


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. März 2007)

cool , was geht in der hauptstadt ?


----------



## Robsen (26. März 2007)

Moinsen ihr Freireiter!!

Wie ich lese wart ihr mal wieder mit schwerem Gerät am Start. Bin mal gespannt was ihr da gebuddelt habt.

Konnte mich dieses WE nicht so richtig fürs Rad entschliesen, stattdessen fürs Brett. Wer von Euch allen Wintersport betreibt sollte noch schnell in die Berge!!!! War der Hammer. LWS 3-2, wenig Leute, fett Sonne und am Hochjoch (eigentlich ein olles Touri gebiet) einige richtig Dicke Kicker!!!! Bin dann bloß recht früh am Tag in einem ca. 6m Gap zerschellt. Mein armer Hals bewegt sich mal wieder kaum   Aber das Radfahren hat sich als 1a Training für die ganze Kickersession rausgestellt. No Fear, vielleicht lags auch anner Sportkippe??? Whatever, geht Fahren!!!!

Hoffe ihr hattet mindestens genausoviel Spass wie ich.

How´s the Pow? The Pow is WOW!


----------



## Moritz R. (26. März 2007)

Kommt heut noch wer? Ich bin ab 4 am start ... janos wollte dann auch gegen 5 kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (26. März 2007)

wie weit seid ihr denn gekommen ?


----------



## Moritz R. (26. März 2007)

einen halben Kicker und Landung weiter....
und den einen neben dem stepup hab ich auch fertig geschaufelt


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. März 2007)

das is doch schonmal net schlecht...der neue kicker ist nach der letzen steilkurve oder übern 'weg' ?


----------



## janos (26. März 2007)

ne nach der letzten steil kurve. wird aber ein fettes teil wenns mal ganz fertig ist. am mittwoch gehts weiter


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. März 2007)

hat man an der stelle denn genug speed ? hört sich alles super an...mal sehen ob ich orgen abend auch noch rausschauen kann...wird bei mir halt leider immer sehr spät...


----------



## janos (27. März 2007)

erst wieder am mittwoch!

mfg janos


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. März 2007)

Servus, 
Mittwoch könnt ich mich bestimmt ne Zeit lang frei machen! Also wenn wieder jemand zum schaufeln braucht...... Wann gehts los...

Gruß Tobi


----------



## $tealth (27. März 2007)

@fab:#
so lala... halt viel los..ich hasse großstätte und so...
haben schon viel gemacht  
bis sonntag, werd am start sein wenn was los ist.

mfg.


----------



## Patrick.M (27. März 2007)

hi leute morgen bin ich auch am start dan wir geschaufeld


----------



## Moritz R. (28. März 2007)

also ich bin in ner stunde so im wald anzutreffen! kann aber nicht so lang höchstens bis 6


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz R. (28. März 2007)

Also die neue Strecke is jetzt fertig... der letzte kicker sieht gut aus und dann gehts noch weiter bis zum Fluss runter... das stück hat' s dann aber in sich     könnt euch schonmal drauf freuen jemand stürzen zu sehen  

Ach janos hab heute dein Handy im Wald gefunden  bring dir einer von den anderen morgen mit wenn du kommst.  weil ich fahr morgen heim! Also haut rein und janos wir sehen uns dann in Bad Wildbad am Samstag or? 

greez moe


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. März 2007)

sehr geil...wie wärs mit ner kleinen beschreibung ?  bis zum fluß ? wie krank hehe dann haben wir ja a bisserl vertriden au no :0


----------



## janos (28. März 2007)

samstag wildbad der rest ist mir scheiß egal:hupf:


----------



## Robsen (29. März 2007)

janos schrieb:


> samstag wildbad der rest ist mir scheiß egal:hupf:



       

Ich will auch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moritz R. (29. März 2007)

Samstag solls wahrscheinlich bissl regenen... bin grad am überlegen nicht erst sonntag hoch zu fahren!


----------



## Frozen125 (29. März 2007)

also wenn ihr am sonntag hoch fahrt wär ich auch dabei 
hab am samstag keine zeit


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. März 2007)

regen und wildbad is ungünstig :->


----------



## janos (29. März 2007)

keine zicken! es regnet nicht in wildbad lasst euch keine angst machen, auf dem sommer berg hälts meistens länger und auserdem sind nur 0-2 liter angesagt.  


mfg janos


----------



## Patrick.M (29. März 2007)

hi leute bullen wahren heute KICKACH :-(
sie haben gefragt wer hier strecken baut 
wir haben gesagt keine plan dan sind sie gleich wider gegangen 
zum glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (29. März 2007)

autsch! ...meinst die kommen jetzt öfter vorbei bzw. kommen mit dem bulldozer?  

...war vorgestern am bombenkrater, meine ersten hoppser mitm revell probiert  ...irgendwie stell ich mich noch sehr unbeholfen an *G* 

...bin dieses WE in Wangen, jemand in Kickach die tage? ...hm, hab wahrscheinlich aber eh zu viel anderes zu tun  

Auf bald!
Gruß
Flo


----------



## janos (29. März 2007)

hoffen wir mal alle das die bullen nur kurz im wald waren um einen zu kiffen und nicht wegen den kickern


----------



## Patrick.M (29. März 2007)

mhmhm hoffe ich auch aber janos keine laute geräte mit bringen ok


----------



## janos (30. März 2007)

na das lass dein racing polo auch mal lieber daheim

mal im ernst: wenn die bullen oben waren ist es nur noch ne frage der zeit bis alles abgerissen ist. wir sollten versuchen jemanden von der stadt oder eine regionale zeitung zu begeistern. nur so haben wir ne chanche das wir nen platz zum bauen bekommen.

mfg janos


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. März 2007)

Servus Jungs,

mit erschrecken   hab ich grad gelesen dass die Cops da waren. Shit.... 
Falls Ihr wirklich in Erwägung zieht, ne Zeitung zu beauftragen, so kann ich mal mit jemand von der Schwäbisch Z. reden, hab dorthin nen ganz guten Kontakt  , weil wir mit unserem Geschäft immer viele Anzeigen schalten.

Schließlich will ich als Rooky die Strecken ja mal noch unter die Reifen nehmen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am WE mal....


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. März 2007)

ich frag mich nur warum ? wir haben uns an die vorgaben der amtsträger gehalten...ich würde mich als redeführer anbieten 

@tobi das wär klasse wenn du dich da bei der sz stark machen könntest...als gastronom hat man doch einen anderen einfluß ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (30. März 2007)

also die haben auch gefragt wo den die strecke ist und standen vor der schranke  
ka was die uns damit sagen wolten und noch ob ich nen schlechtes gewissen hab.


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. März 2007)

hmm hört sich für mich so an als ob jemand anzeige erstattet hätte. ansonsten hääten die herren keinen grund. schade das ihr nicht gefragt hat warum sie das fragen ob es probs gibt...denke dann hätten die sicher berichtet


----------



## Moritz R. (30. März 2007)

Wie die standen vor der Schranke und haben gefragt wo die  Strecke ist?
Sind die blind?  
Naja aber schon ******** mal schauen ob die nochmal aufkreuzen ich würde auf jeden fall mal sagen Baustopp!!! wer auch immer die Strecke gebaut hat  


Also Janos wir sind morgen ab 9 in Bad wildbad! wahrscheinlich auch erstmal bissl 4X und so zum warmfahren... bleiben vielleicht bis sonntag!
Also man sieht sich dann! 

Ride on!


----------



## janos (30. März 2007)

ich werd auch übernacht bleiben  wer sorgt für bier unterstützung??


----------



## Patrick.M (1. April 2007)

wer kommt heute kickach ich ibn am start um 13.00 uhr


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. April 2007)

also ich muß sagen so dämlich wie ich kuckt kein zweiter beim radeln  ...is ja schlimm...aber sehr witzig unsere neue perspektive  janos zieht auch geile grimassen


----------



## janos (1. April 2007)

lad mal was hoch!
meine stattel stütze hat nach der action am heimweg auch nen seatback bekommen


mfg janos


----------



## TeeWorks (1. April 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> also ich muß sagen so dämlich wie ich kuckt kein zweiter beim radeln  ...is ja schlimm...



dem muss ich heftigst widersprechen! ich hab den anspuch auf die bödste fratze beim biken 

...lass mal sehen!


----------



## $tealth (1. April 2007)

Hähä...bin wieder zurück und hab jetzt mal zwei Wochen Ferien...also öfters mal Zeit zum fahren..wenn ihr wieder kickach oder sonst wo hingeht, bitte melden !
bin sofort dabei !


----------



## janos (1. April 2007)

leider kann man das video nicht online stellen da nicht jugend frei szenen enthalten sind 
ich post gleich ein paar grimmasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (1. April 2007)




----------



## $tealth (1. April 2007)

nicht jugendfrei ? sind noch n paar mädels vorbei gekommen 
oder gabs derbe unfälle...???


----------



## loopluc (3. April 2007)

ich dachte eure trails wären legal 
Aber ich muss mal kommen....  (sag ich au schon ewig)

Wdorf rockt aber rade au 
Fangen ez dann wieder ichtig an zu bauen...

Lück


----------



## Pilatus (3. April 2007)

janos schrieb:


>



AAAAAAH!!!!
Jetzt hab ich mich so erschrocken, daß ich mich an meinem Käsebrot verschluckt hat. Ich hoffa, daß ich dieses eingebrannte Bild irgendwie wieder von meiner Netzhaut entfernen kann und meine Synapsen wieder zur Ruhe kommen...

Hat wer lust mit in den Funpark Solling zu kommen? gemütliches radeln, dann gemütliches traditionelles Feuerspringen, dann gemütliches Betrinken, dann ungemütliches schlafen auf der Wiese, dann ungewisses radfahren und dann wieder heim. Freitag und Samstag wäre der Termin. JochenDC vielleicht? weil du bist eh schon in der Gegend.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. April 2007)

sei froh dass janos nicht meine fresse gepostet hat...1000x schlimmer...du wärst erstickt ;-)

hmm das dachte ich mir heut auch schon...am ehesten freitag denn samstag treff ich mich schon mit nem mädl in paderborn hehe

bist du sicher am start ?


----------



## Pilatus (3. April 2007)

ich bin sicher am Start.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. April 2007)

hmm muss ich mir gut überlegen...so wie ich mich kenne komm ich am ende mit blutverschmierten gesicht und total verschlammt zu meinem date


----------



## Patrick.M (3. April 2007)

was ist mit video jungs


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. April 2007)

wird nicht veröffentlicht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick.M (3. April 2007)




----------



## Patrick.M (3. April 2007)




----------



## Patrick.M (3. April 2007)

cooler hintergrund oder ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## janos (4. April 2007)

lässt dich deine schlampe wieder fahrradfahren??


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. April 2007)

manthai...benutz mal edit funktion...is ja abartig dafür 3 posts zu machen muahahaha


----------



## TeeWorks (4. April 2007)

janos schrieb:


> lässt dich deine schlampe wieder fahrradfahren??



na na na...     ...weiße schuhe machen sich gut im geländäää


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (6. April 2007)

sers,
ich werd heut so ab 11:00 am start sein 

wer kommt noch??


mfg janos


----------



## Frozen125 (6. April 2007)

ich werd auch noch vorbei kommen ^^


----------



## $tealth (6. April 2007)

kann leider net. Aber am we bin ich vll am Mittag unterwegs. 
wird goil ! 

mfg.jo


----------



## Patrick.M (6. April 2007)

janos janos das ist nicht meine freundin im hintergrund und das s wort lasst mal bitte weg ok


----------



## $tealth (7. April 2007)

geht morgen was in kickach ?


----------



## janos (7. April 2007)

fab und mo sind im urlaub und mein knie ist im sack. wird also nicht viel los sein fürcht ich

ich könnt dir wildbad am montag anbieten wenn du lust hast??

mfg janos


----------



## $tealth (7. April 2007)

ob ich lust hab ???
wär sofort dabei !


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. April 2007)

melde mich zurück...war sehr fett...das video wird hammer  (leider keine aufnahmen aus willingen)


----------



## $tealth (9. April 2007)

Jo wir waren ja heut in Wildbad...war eXXtremst geil.
Hat mich vor allem bei dem norco bestätigt. Ist das richtige Bike für mich..


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. April 2007)

Coole neue pix fabian; respekt.... Hatte am Sonntag in Kickach meine Jungfernfahrt und gestern dann durch Suchtfaktor entstanden die zweite Ausfahrt..... Auf Dein Angebot zwecks Fahrwerk Set up komm ich gern zurück. Vielleicht sieht man sich die Woche mal....

MfG 
Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (10. April 2007)

Schön dass dir biken Spaß macht...das beste daran ist das es umso mehr spaß macht je länger man fährt 

so hier noch paar impressions


----------



## Patrick.M (10. April 2007)

so so geile bilder nicht schlecht nägstes mal bin ich auch dabei 
ps: fab was ist mit dem reifen


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. April 2007)

Video Part 1

http://rapidshare.com/files/25337062/winterberg_dhostern07.mpg.html


----------



## Patrick.M (11. April 2007)

fab wegs dem reifen


----------



## janos (12. April 2007)

wo bleibt part 2??

die strecke in winterberg sieht nach sehr viel spass aus  nur die schlange am lift schreckt mich ein bisschen ab

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. April 2007)

hehe part 2 muss noch gebastelt werden...da is dann auchz die 6cross zu sehen die ja sooo geil is...

hier noch 2 pics die ich bekommen habe


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. April 2007)

Videopart 2
SixCross + Fun Cross Winterberg

http://rapidshare.com/files/26216019/winterberg6crossostern.mpg.html


----------



## $tealth (16. April 2007)

Hmmmmja...Ich glaub mitm Pitbull oder nem anderen leichten Bike das man besser beschleunigen kann wär der SiXcross/Funcross sicher geiler gewesen mit den ganzen schönen Tables drinne. Sonsch sind beide Filme gut ! 
Hätte mal wieder bock auf Kickach, wie wärs am Sonntag ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. April 2007)

jo sonntag wär ganz cool...muß aber langsam machen , hab aus todtnau derbe prellungen, schürf- und fleischwunden mitgebracht  

jo die 6cross/funride is mit ht sicherlich besser  das hab ich mir da auch gedacht...aber auch mit bigbike macht es fun da zu heizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (16. April 2007)

also wär sonntag auch dabei 

@ jochen_DC: hättest halt auf deine eigenen predigen hören sollen


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. April 2007)

that's right...der kurze moment im kopf 'kom jetzt da rüber' kam viel zu früh...naja...andererseits ist sporadisch stürzen ganz gut...wenn ich lange nicht mehr gestürzt bin is ein sturz immer mies...und es hätt ja echt übler sein können :> werde wohl am samstag wieder am ort des geschehens sein


----------



## Frozen125 (16. April 2007)

jop sah auch am anfang recht übel aus das du nicht aufgestanden bist 

hehe des mit dem schon länger nicht gestürtz passt zu mir nicht mich hauts jedesmal mindestens 1 mal hin ^^


----------



## loopluc (16. April 2007)

SO? ich kommmmmmmmmme....


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. April 2007)

Sonntag mega....

Bin ebenfalls am Start. Ohne Bike aber dafür mit Hund.... Verleg dann meinen 2. Spaziergang nach Kickach... 

See you there.... Greetings.....


----------



## Patrick.M (17. April 2007)

hört sich gut an am sonntag bin auch mal wider da
::::S:::::: TIME


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (21. April 2007)

Also wer wird denn morgen da sein ?

mfg.jo


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. April 2007)

euch allen viel Spaß in Kickach...ich mach mich mit Janos auf den Weg nach Todtnau ...


----------



## $tealth (22. April 2007)

wie wars denn so in Todtnau ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. April 2007)

sehr cool bis auf den kleinen haken dass meine helmcam nen defekt hat...linse oder so am sack...wie wars in kickach ?


----------



## $tealth (22. April 2007)

Ich war leider nicht in kickach..... 
hab jetzt rausgefunden wie ichs norco agiler machen kann... 
mfg.jo


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. April 2007)

okey...was hast am norco gemacht ?


----------



## janos (22. April 2007)

24" räder dran gebastelt?


----------



## $tealth (22. April 2007)

janos schrieb:


> 24" räder dran gebastelt?



klar und zwar welche aus carbon mit aero-flachspeichen oder wie dir heißen und
rennradbereifung etc. 
nee Spaß beiseite. ich hab die Dämpferaufnahme so umgeschraubt:
(davor war sie immer oben eingecshraubt)





kleine veränderung-große wirkung ! lenkwinkel ist nicht mehr so krass, geht schneller um die kurve , tertlager iat höher und es fährt sich leichter auf dem Hinterrad. halt mehr "freeride" als downhill, für kickach perfekt so !


----------



## $tealth (23. April 2007)

wasn sinnloser Beitrag^^
.....war gestern noch n bisschen voll von Samstag Abend...uiuiui haben wir gebechert    war luschtig
geht nächstes we irgendwas ? kickach, Wildbad oder so ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. April 2007)

ich bin am gardasee :->>>

p.s.: hat irgendjemand mein stativ in kickach gesehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (8. Mai 2007)

Salü ihr Geländeradsportler

War heut morgen in Kickach, allerdings nur zu Fuß um die Lage zu checken. Ist ja einiges an Lines und Kickern entstanden seit ich das letze mal dort war.  

Wie schaugts eigenlich im moment Buddel-Technisch aus???? Darf man Hand anlegen oder hab ich sofort die Jungs in Uniform oder besser noch den Förster an den Eeiern? Hab Urlaub und wollt die Strecke ein wenig pflegen.

Noch ein kleiner Aufruf an alle: bin keine 5m durchs geäst gelaufen und hatte 2 dieser dreckigen mießen kleinen zecken am Bein. Hab sie aber noch gegrillt   bevor sie mich ansaugen konnten. Da hier in unseren Wäldern im gesamten Süd-Deutschen raum gefahrenzone für FSME erkrankungen herrscht, geht zum Artzt!!!!!!!! Impfen lassen kostet nix und ist besser wie ne Lähmungen. Sonst iss nix mehr mit Radlfahrn


----------



## $tealth (8. Mai 2007)

> Noch ein kleiner Aufruf an alle: bin keine 5m durchs geäst gelaufen und hatte 2 dieser dreckigen mießen kleinen zecken am Bein. Hab sie aber noch gegrillt bevor sie mich ansaugen konnten. Da hier in unseren Wäldern im gesamten Süd-Deutschen raum gefahrenzone für FSME erkrankungen herrscht, geht zum Artzt!!!!!!!! Impfen lassen kostet nix und ist besser wie ne Lähmungen. Sonst iss nix mehr mit Radlfahrn


Danke für den Hinweis !
Werd mich vll doch impfen lassen, man weis ja nie...

mfg.jo


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Mai 2007)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BNAERATU

hier mal was glotzen vom we :->


----------



## Pilatus (14. Mai 2007)

Was sieht man? Wie du deine Bremsbeläge verraucht hast?  
Man merk schon, daß du in der Seniorenklasse startest...


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Mai 2007)

labertasche...wir fahren mal in winterberg nomol oder irgendwo anders wo es keine vorteile für solche kinderfahrräder gibt wie du eins hast   

achja...kinder der typ im grünen shirt in dem film der is bläd


----------



## $tealth (14. Mai 2007)

*Runterlad*

...

Ist gut geworden ! 

mfg.jo........


----------



## Pilatus (14. Mai 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> labertasche...wir fahren mal in winterberg nomol oder irgendwo anders wo es keine vorteile für solche kinderfahrräder gibt wie du eins hast


So lange du auf deinem Rad sitzt, habe ich überall einen Vorteil. Ausser vor der Eisdiele...  


Jochen_DC schrieb:


> achja...kinder der typ im grünen shirt in dem film der is bläd


Nein, der ist prima!

Edith: So jetzt hab ich mir das auch mal angeschaut. Du hast natürlich nur meinen glorreichsten Teil drauf. Die Musik hört natürlich da auf wo ich AAAAAAHHHH-schreiend ankomm und dann im Sitzen den Bergrunterrolller. Den oberen Teil, als ich dich von der Piste schreien wollte, hört man nicht...
Ne, schönes Ding. das näxte mal machen wir alles besser...


----------



## TeeWorks (15. Mai 2007)

sweet!!  ...will auch!! in todtnau is auch demnächst Intense-Testevent von Bikecrew (aber das weißt wahrscheinlich eh schon, Jochen  )

...mann ich muss mir jetzt endlich ne ausrüstung kaufen und dann ab  - grad so wenig zeit  

Cooles Vid auf jeden Fall!

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Mai 2007)

yeah intense test weekend...endlich mal socom heizen )) das m5 haben die bis dahin sicher noch nicht da ((...ich denk das m3 fahr ich nicht mehr lang harharhar...

@fizze sosooo hehe endet aber echt zufällig an der stelle...näschmol hon i a gscheite bremsbeläääg und kein metall hinda :0
grade getauscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. Mai 2007)

Und wo willst du an Pfingsten noch mehr bremsen? Wo gehen wir hin?


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Mai 2007)

mais...
ne mit bremsbelägen muss man nicht dauerbremsen dmait man nicht zu schnell wird sondern kann kurz und hart bremsen und das zuverlässig ...weischt duu


----------



## Moritz R. (20. Mai 2007)

Wie wärs mit Winterberg? 
Ich geh Freitag - Montag mit paar Kumpels da mal den Park unsicher machen! Hat noch jemand lust auch hoch zu kommen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2007)

bin vor 2 stunden aus winterberg vom rennen retour gekommen...is schon ein cooler park aber die fahrt is ewig...für dich aber der ideale spielplatz ))


----------



## $tealth (20. Mai 2007)

HA !
ich hätte voooll luscht ghabt aber mir mangelts an finanziellen Mitteln...
weist du scho deine platzierung..?


----------



## Moritz R. (20. Mai 2007)

Ja ca 500 km aber wenn wir 4 Tage dafür biken lohnt sich das auch! ... vor allem hab ich mein stinky jetzt ja bissl gepimpt und schon fast 2 Monate nichtmehr aufm bike gewesen! Da brauch ich jetzt mal wieder richtig schöne sachen zum einfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> HA !
> ich hätte voooll luscht ghabt aber mir mangelts an finanziellen Mitteln...
> weist du scho deine platzierung..?



hundsmiserabel 66. (im seeding noch 42. , war auch schon schlecht)...im finallauf hab ich mich mit dem absperrband verheddert...mann das hat zeit gekostet...verdammt schlammig und rutschig wars...und ziemlich oft kam der sanka...

hier mein beschissener finallauf...der hänger allein hat mich 15 sekunden gekostet , danach hat ich keinen bock mehr wie man sieht......

http://rapidshare.com/files/32428759/race-winterberg-finale.mpg.html


----------



## $tealth (21. Mai 2007)

Die Strecke kommt mir insgesamt ab deinem Einfädler seeehr holprig und ausgefahren vor 
nja beim nägsten mal ! 

mfg.jo

edit. 





> und ziemlich oft kam der sanka...


 Sanitäter ???


----------



## Moritz R. (21. Mai 2007)

Die ist nur holprig wenn man langsam fährt  
Also ich stopp auf jeden fall auch mal meine Zeit... denk unter 2:30 ist da kein Problem.... mann hoffentlich wirds wetter gut!


----------



## Pilatus (21. Mai 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hundsmiserabel 66. (im seeding noch 42. , war auch schon schlecht)...im finallauf hab ich mich mit dem absperrband verheddert...mann das hat zeit gekostet...verdammt schlammig und rutschig wars...und ziemlich oft kam der sanka...
> 
> hier mein beschissener finallauf...der hänger allein hat mich 15 sekunden gekostet , danach hat ich keinen bock mehr wie man sieht......
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/32428759/race-winterberg-finale.mpg.html



Wo warst du eigentlich die ganze Zeit?
Hab dich am Freitag einmal am Steinfeld vorbeibremsen gesehen. und dann nie wieder...


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Mai 2007)

Moritz R. schrieb:


> Die ist nur holprig wenn man langsam fährt
> Also ich stopp auf jeden fall auch mal meine Zeit... denk unter 2:30 ist da kein Problem.... mann hoffentlich wirds wetter gut!



naja rennen sind immer derb ausgefahrenen strecken...und die strecke gabs ja nur zum race...der 'echte' streckenverlauf ist ein anderer deutlich schnellerer...siehe video von ostern...nach dem einfädler hab ich sicher keinen sturz mehr riskiert...war eh vorbei also slow...

naja...hab immernoch nen riesenhals...deswegen pissen mich die 'netten comments' hier auch grad leicht an..sry dudes


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Mai 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Die Strecke kommt mir insgesamt ab deinem Einfädler seeehr holprig und ausgefahren vor
> nja beim nägsten mal !
> 
> mfg.jo
> ...



tja selbst mit weitwinkel sind die 1-meterabsätze kaum zu sehen...naja...die strecke war eh krass...teilweise durch super weichen waldboden der jungfräulich war...teilweise 30 cm tiefer schlamm...etliche stürze , viele bewußtlose...naja...


----------



## Pilatus (21. Mai 2007)

Da geben ich dem Jochen recht. Die Strecke war am Sonntag echt zerrockt. Und alle Bodenverhältnisse gab es.

Trotzdem? wo warst du. du wolltest mein Rad mitnehmen.
Ich hab vier tage lang nur Bier getrunken. ich meine auch NUR Bier!

Aso, Tip an die unerfahrenen: betrunken im Dunkeln mit einem fremden Rad mit Mach9 den SixCross runterbrennen könnte weh tun! Lernt aus Fehlern der anderen...


----------



## Moehf (23. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin recht neu hier, wohne in Hintermoos City und bin letztens mal wieder nach Kickach gefahren...da wird mir schon schwindelig, wenn ich die Kicker nur sehe...

Leider war wohl keiner da von euch, zum Zuschauen und Staunen.
Wann ist denn da meistens jemand, damit ich mir das mal live anschauen und ehrfürchtig erstarren kann?? 

Vielen Dank!


Manuel


----------



## $tealth (23. Mai 2007)

Selber fahren macht da aber viel mehr Spaß als nur zugucken !


----------



## Moehf (23. Mai 2007)

Jep, aber ich hänge an meinem Leben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (23. Mai 2007)

> Jep, aber ich hänge an meinem Leben


Ich auch (meistens)und deßhalb: Helm auf , Protektoren angezogen und los gehts !


----------



## Moehf (23. Mai 2007)

Ich werd mal wieder vorbeischauen und langsam einsteigen...Protektoren muss ich wohl ordern...


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Mai 2007)

wir werden dir das sanft beibringen...wie x anderen vor dir ))


----------



## $tealth (23. Mai 2007)

> wir werden dir das sanft beibringen...wie x anderen vor dir ))



mir zum Bleistift


----------



## TeeWorks (24. Mai 2007)

...ich bin denn der nächste... sollte ichs mal endlich schaffen zu euch rauszukommen


----------



## Pilatus (24. Mai 2007)

Serwas,
Ich will auch noch was lernen!

Jochen, wenn das nix wird am Woe, gehen wir dirten. Ich hab eine Wette am laufen mit einem Bremer Kollegen: wer zuerst einen 360er auf Dirt steht gewinnt einen Kasten Bier. Das Problem: Die haben jetzt ein Foampit...


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Mai 2007)

ich bin kein foampit ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (24. Mai 2007)

Und ich bin ein harter Mann! ich brauch nur Dreck unter den Reifen und keinen Schaum!


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Mai 2007)

auf nach leogang/saalabach hinterglemm...zur not haben die ne dirthalle bei regen wenn du nicht naß werden willst :->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Mai 2007)

so sah übrigens winterberg aus...


----------



## Moehf (26. Mai 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> so sah übrigens winterberg aus...




  
Ist heute jemand da??


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Mai 2007)

vielleicht später...um 14 uhr gehts erstmal nach wilhelmsdorf auf die dirtstrecke...auf dem rückweg könnten wir aber in kickach vorbeischauen  wann wärst du denn da ?


----------



## $tealth (26. Mai 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> so sah übrigens winterberg aus...


Uiii  ist da auch wer mitm Ht runter ?


----------



## Moehf (26. Mai 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> vielleicht später...um 14 uhr gehts erstmal nach wilhelmsdorf auf die dirtstrecke...auf dem rückweg könnten wir aber in kickach vorbeischauen  wann wärst du denn da ?



War gerade da...seid ihr morgen eventuell unten??? Geh jetzt mit Freundin ans Malereck, wurde gezwungen...


----------



## Robsen (26. Mai 2007)

Sodölöööö,

hab heut sowas von Blut geleckt  War heut nach langer Zeit mal wieder in Todtnau. Leider gibts keinen Smiley der sich einen von der Palme wedelt sonst wär der jetzt hier  War ja sowas von Geil!! Beinahe Slam, gebrochene Speichen und blaue Bremsscheiben. Yippie

@DC das Kommunikationswunder: Leg Dich mal ins Zeug das bei uns auch sowas mal gebaut wird. Vorallem en Lift.




Und es gibt ein kleines Update beim Fotoalbum. Nicht mit Kommentaren geizen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Mai 2007)

robsen: yeah bist doch noch nach todtnau...hätt ich auch machen sollen aber naja mir macht hardtail fahren grad wieder spaß :> bilder sind klasse...

was heißt hier denn kommunikationswunder ? schön wärs wenn wir sowas wie todtnau hätten....dann hätten wir aber wieder andere probs ;-)...hätt heute bock auf ulm/halde :0

ein minivideo von gestern tettnang http://rapidshare.com/files/33638084/tettnang07.mpg.html


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Mai 2007)

komm grad aus kickach...wasn da passiert ? der halbe wald liegt auf unseren trails ...da muss ja ein derber sturm gewütet haben :0...fast alles am arsch...


----------



## Moehf (27. Mai 2007)

Ich war vor gut 1,5 Stunden dort, leider niemand da...

Von oben runter ist echt krass, da liegen mitunter Bäume samt Wurzel quer drüber und das mit bis zu 1,5m Durchmesser.
Da hat es alles zusammengehauen...
Schöner Mist.


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Mai 2007)

hast mich knapp verpasst...


----------



## $tealth (27. Mai 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> komm grad aus kickach...wasn da passiert ? der halbe wald liegt auf unseren trails ...da muss ja ein derber sturm gewütet haben :0...fast alles am arsch...





AAAAAAAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Was ist denn das für eine kollosale Scheis*e?  
übel übel...


ps.Schöner Sprung ! da im Hintergrund liegt ein Baum...


----------



## Robsen (28. Mai 2007)

Ich tanke dann schon mal mein Fichtenmobbed. Janos hat bestimmt noch schwereres Gerät am start.

Wie sehen eigentlich die anderen lines aus?? Wär echt schad um eure Buddel-Sessions.


----------



## $tealth (28. Mai 2007)

Wenn noch Jemand zum (um)graben etc. gebraucht wird-ich bin sofort dabei !
Würde natürlich helfen alles wieder aufzubauen.



hab grad nur net so viel zeit...aber mal schauen,wenn ich weis wann, dann schau ich ob ich da kann.


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Mai 2007)

ist soweit alles intakt...nur die eine waldseite hat es gefetzt...es liegen halt jetzt überall bäume rum...zerstört wurden der sprung unten im loch und das wars glaube ich schon ...wasn heut für ein mistwetter ...hätt noch so bock auf biken gehabt...


----------



## $tealth (28. Mai 2007)

Na dann ist ja nochmal alles gut gegangen.
Schwein Gehabt !


----------



## Robsen (28. Mai 2007)

Das Wetter heut is mal voll ätzend.  Sehr gut das es in Kickach wenig zerhauen hat. Machen wir halt demnächst Waldputzete und Grill-Session  

Wenns morgen wieder trocken und vorallem wieder etwas wärmer ist wär doch mal Gehrenberg drin. Mud Rules


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick.M (28. Mai 2007)

hi leute in kickach ist echt mal wider angesagt auf zu reumen *******  
aber groß teils ist alles noch so am leben


----------



## ANMA (18. Juni 2007)

Hey Fabian! Hab gehört du warst in Ilmenau mit der Helmcam! Stell doch mal bitte ein Vid rein, will die Strecke unbedingt mal sehen...

danke, mfG Manu


----------



## loopluc (18. Juni 2007)

he fab genau ich will mich sehn  und vor allem dein gechille auf der strecke im seedingrun


----------



## $tealth (19. Juni 2007)

@ Manu wer hat gsagt das der fab mit der Helmcam in Ilme war ?
Ich wars net..


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juni 2007)

ich denke mal das war der schnelle junge lockenkopf mit dem alutech...fährt echt gut der kleine...

hier mein seeding run mit knapp 2minütiger schaffenspause :->

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NK4PWUWH

richtiges video mit mucke und so kommt in paar tagen...da kannst dich dann anschauen luc...ich hab dich bei ner anderen fahrt unteres stück drauf da krieg ich was zusammen


----------



## $tealth (19. Juni 2007)

Ah ! Logisch der war ja auch da..
Ich will auch wieder fahren !!!

Boah wie fies zwischen den Bäumen durch..
Was ist da eigentlich passiert ? Hängengeblieben ?

"Der Typ der hat mich nicht vorbei gelassen" Mal wieder son Penner auf der Strecke gewesen ?
war das der mo der sich da so aufgeregt hat ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juni 2007)

jo genau das war der mo...bin mit kopf und rechter schulter im rechten baum eingeschlagen und von dort aus mit dem kopf zuerst zu boden...gehirnerschütterung hat der arzt festgestellt ...musste deshalb im finale es etwas zügeln...


----------



## ANMA (19. Juni 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich denke mal das war der schnelle junge lockenkopf mit dem alutech...fährt echt gut der kleine...
> 
> hier mein seeding run mit knapp 2minütiger schaffenspause :->
> 
> ...



Jo genau der wars... für sein erstes Rennen hat er echt klasse Resultate abgeliefert:
-Seeding Run 16.
-Rennen 27. von jeweils 56

Sag mal Fab, bist du in Leogang auch dabei? Der Jo (der mit dem Alutech) und ich werden da starten...


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juni 2007)

ja ihr müsst ein schneller trupp sein...weiter so auf jedenfall...das is ein super ergebnis fürs erste rennen...

leogang hätte ich tierisch bock aber bis dahin is meine fox nicht repariert und wie man gesehen hat ist es äußerst ungesund rennen mit einer gabel ohne jegliche dämpfung zu fahren...und leogang is ne ecke derber als ilmenau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ANMA (19. Juni 2007)

Was is mit deiner 40er?
Sag mal wie hast du die Helmcam befestigt, dass es die bei dem Crash nicht zerfetzt hat??
Der Typ unten is ja lustig... is ja nur Seeding Run und der pisst sich ein...


----------



## $tealth (19. Juni 2007)

> Was is mit deiner 40er?


Die Zugstufe is putt^^
Schiesst übel raus..


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juni 2007)

@stealth genau so isses, defekte zugstufe...deswegen war der zielhang immer eine besondere freude :->

@anma ich hab für die cam so ne spezialhalterung die flexibel ist dazu ist das objektiv meiner helmcam aus metall ...hat schon zig stürze ausgehalten...noch deutlich derbere als dieser...bewährtes system  war mit dem ding schon in den USA und auf 4000 meter höhe...die halterung ist stets top


----------



## loopluc (19. Juni 2007)

dafür hast auch einiges hingeblättert


----------



## loopluc (19. Juni 2007)

ANMA schrieb:


> Der Typ unten is ja lustig... is ja nur Seeding Run und der pisst sich ein...



He... ihr hättet den Typ sehen sollen der ihn ned vorbeigelassen hat  aber ich sag nix  fab hätte länger aufnehmen sollen  mo ging no besser ab, laut fab


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juni 2007)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ASH80RO9

Luc und ich in Ilmenau und Mo im Gespräch mit dem Moderator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loopluc (22. Juni 2007)

ich fahr dir davon    (obwohl du au d langsam warst)

naja wir müse a wieder filmen und dann fahr ich langsamer


----------



## $tealth (22. Juni 2007)

Schönes Video. Aber en bischen meckern muss ich trotzdem. Du hast leider einmal einen unschönen Schnitt drin und ein Lied abgebrochen, aber sonst.... is super geworden !
Wie heißt denn das Lied von RiseAgainst ?


----------



## Robsen (23. Juni 2007)

Moinsen,

alles roger in Kambotscha? harharhar

Wollte eigentlich noch ein paar Bilder aus Hindelang posten. Iss leider nix draus geworden. Der Kameramann hat sich (volle Möhre) in den Trail gebuddelt. Leider hat er auch kein Bild von der Platzwunde machen lassen tropf....tropf....tropf...

Whatever...Wie sind denn die pläne für morgen? Daheim hocken und ins Sofa pupen? harharhar
Da morgen das Wetter besser werden soll wär doch mal der Leimbachtrail ein gefundenes fressen für die ollen Stollen. DC?? Janos?? Hä? Wie schaugts?


----------



## Robsen (24. Juni 2007)

So ihr Lutscher. Is heut eigentlich jeder beim Baden???????????

Bin wieder zurück vom Einsatz. Strecke sehr gut, ein paar schlammlöcher, niemand unterwegs (bis auf ein seeeehr nettes Bunny ), Kicker sind ein Traum, Wurzeln zum Teil schmierig wie sau. Einfach gesagt       Voll Geilo!!!

Schad das niemand dabei war, hättet meinen ersten richtigen Hich-Speed to Fresse-Bremsen sturz gesehen. Ich geh jetzt erst ma in garten und sauf darauf einen das mein Schädel bald nich mehr so pumpt.

Aloha


----------



## $tealth (24. Juni 2007)

Tja i wär schon noch nach Kickach aber meine Bremse ist no ned da.


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2007)

so langsam bekomm ich wieder bock auf biken...nur das wetter sieht ja verdammt dünn aus...hier noch paar pics aus Ilmenau...


----------



## ANMA (26. Juni 2007)

Deswegen hab ich mir gleich angesichts des nahenden Rennens in Leogang und dem schei$$ Wetter gleich mal n Satz Wetscream bestellt!


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2007)

meinst geht leogang mit den wetscreams klar ? hat doch einiges an wurzeln...swampthing wär evt. die bessere wahl gewesen...


----------



## $tealth (26. Juni 2007)

Super- und immer schön Filmen und im Ziel breit grinsen  
Das letzte Bild ist lustig, sieht bissl aus wien CCler wenn die Gabel so eintaucht. 


> so langsam bekomm ich wieder bock auf biken


Hab ich schon die ganze Zeit. Und wenn ich meine Bremse wieder bzw. ne neue hab bin ich sofort dabei. 
Die Deppen von Hajos brauchen nur so lang...
Will mein Norco wieder haben..


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juni 2007)

ohne bike is immer schlecht ;-) das lied von rise against is 'tip the scales'...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel M (28. Juni 2007)

tach die herren!

bin neu im DH bereich und bin jetzt mehr oder weniger durch zufall auf dieses thema gestoßen....

jochen_dc, ich finde dein erstes video auf seite 17 allererste sahne!! endlich mal wieder ein video OHNE bescheuerte musik und anderen schnickschnack. ohne musik und hysterische schneiderei kommt alles viel autentischer rüber und ist somit für meinen geschmack viel unterhaltsamer!!   
wirklich gutes video!

als ich die stimme des herrn "mo" im ersten video gehört habe ("...der hat mich nicht vorbeigelassen...") wurde ich stutzig (die stimme kenne ich doch irgendwoher?!) ...und siehe da: bestätigung im zweiten video...es ist tatsächlich der kerl von der lenzerheide letztens  
war letztes wochenende da und habe "mo" kurz kennengelernt... bis sich sein schaltwerk verabschiedet hat  
treibt er sich auch hier rum ? 
wenn ja: @mo: meinen kabelbinder will ich wiederhaben  

mfg, daniel

ps: wollte eventuell am samstag livigno oder den lac blanc park ausprobieren. eher lac blanc...
falls jemand durch zufall auch da ist, oder jemand von konstanz aus mitfahren möchte, einfach melden.
bin aber wie gesagt anfänger und dementsprechend langsam...


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juni 2007)

Daniel M schrieb:


> tach die herren!
> 
> bin neu im DH bereich und bin jetzt mehr oder weniger durch zufall auf dieses thema gestoßen....
> 
> ...



hi und erstmal herzlich willkommen hier  

danke für dein kompliment bezügl. video...hat mich natürlich gefreut...seit knapp 1,5 jahren versorge ich das forum mit helmcam videos...du findest glaube ich etliche wenn du suchst ;-)

du hast also meinen kumpel mo getroffen , is ja witzig...in lenzerheide ? schon länger her ? snow dh ? denn eigentlich war er letztens nur in scuol  

aber witzig wie klein die welt ist...du bist herzlich eingeladen mal an unserem kleinen spot vorbeizuschauen...

livigno hört sich echt geil an...von lac blanc habe ich nich nicht gehört aber sicherlich franz. schweiz oder ?


----------



## Daniel M (29. Juni 2007)

hola! 

mo habe ich letzten sonntag beim geländefahrradbergrunterfahren getroffen... aber wie gesagt, bereits bei der ersten gemeinsamen abfahrt hat sich sein umwerfer verabschiedet. dabei hat er uns in der gondel noch erzählt dass er probleme damit hatte und schon das dritte schaltwerk an seinem zonenschein hat. er ist dann glaube ich mit seiner ?freundin? direkt zum auto - und wir zur gondel... kannst ihm ja grüsse ausrichten wenn du ihn mal triffst.

lac blanc ist ein ganz neuer bikepark in den vogesen, direkt hinter freiburg.
er soll ziemlich vielfältig sein, der lift relativ schnell und die preise ok.

kannst ja einfach mal reinschauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237236

oder die homepage vom park

http://www.lacblanc-bikepark.com/bike-park/de/

ich glaube livigno werde ich canceln (ist mir auf der höhe zu heikel mit dem wetter - kein bock hin zu fahren und dann hats doch schnee oder unwetter) und dafür dann aber am samstag sicher zum lac blanc fahren...

mfg, 

daniel


----------



## $tealth (29. Juni 2007)

Lac Blanc hÃ¶rt sich gut an:





> Es warten 3 DH Pisten auf euch zwischen Lac Blanc 1200 und Lac Blanc 900 :
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Wenn das nicht super geil ist, was dann ?
20 â¬ fÃ¼r ne Tageskarte ist bei dem, was geboten wird auch mehr als fair.


----------



## Daniel M (29. Juni 2007)

...das ist aber nur die "theorie" ! lass dich davon mal nicht blenden.
auf dem papier sieht zum beispiel bad wildbad mit 2 dh strecken, übungsplatz, northshore, 4X, dual und freeride auch extrem attraktiv aus.

für mich persönlich war vor ort aber dann die enttäuschung riesig:

-die zwei dh´s aufgrund inexistenter streckenpflege nicht wirklich mit spass befahrbar 
-dual war langweilig
-übungsplatz hat man kein schwung für die sprünge
-northshore von der länge her eher bescheiden
-die freeride strecke ist ein pfad der zu 99% gerade aus geht (das ist echt der größte witz)
-die bahn fährt im halbstunden takt...wenn man ungünstig unten ankommt braucht man locker 40 min bis man wieder oben ist
-der schlepplift ist halt ein schlepplift...

was bleibt? 
die 4X strecke hat mir spass gemacht...  aber die ist anscheinend für schnelle leute (habe keine ahnung, bin anfänger) ungünstig geshaped.

um es auf den punkt zu bringen: wildbad mit offiziell 5 strecken plus schnickschnack macht mir persönlich viel weniger spass als zB. todtnau mit offiziellen 3 strecken... obwohl hier ja "in echt" auch nur von 2 strecken die rede sein kann. 

ist natürlich auch alles geschmacksache...

ich bin aber auf jeden fall gespannt auf morgen  

mfg, daniel


----------



## Robsen (29. Juni 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Lac Blanc hört sich gut an:



Jepp, da haste mal Recht. Klingt nach ner menge Spielplätzen. Auf jeden Fall mal besser als Kickach derzeit. War grad ne Runde Fahren.  Sieht echt mies aus mit den Bäumen. und das ganze Zeug lässt sich nicht so einfach wegtragen.


----------



## janos (29. Juni 2007)

wegtragen nicht aber mit nem traktor siehts anderst aus


----------



## $tealth (29. Juni 2007)

GENAU !
Janos, orgasnisier du maln Träcker und einige Motorsägen.
Dann machen wir da mal sauber. 

wir könnten natürlich auch in feinstem Kanada-Style Northshores über das Gerümpel bauen


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juni 2007)

also sonntag is die planung evt. nach filzbach...janos wie siehts aus ? 
morgen nachmittag wollte ich nach ulm auf die halde schauen...da hätt ich auch wieder tierisch bock drauf :> janos könntest du morgen nachmittag oder musst du bis 16 uhr schaffen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (29. Juni 2007)

16uhr schön wärs. auserdem muss ich gestehen das ich kein bike am we hab da meins mal wieder geklebt werden muss und das ganze ne weile aushärten muss.

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juni 2007)

??? hä ? geklebt ? is der rahmen gerissen ?


----------



## janos (29. Juni 2007)

nen nur die achsen haben sich wieder in die links gearbeitet und wurden nun eingeklebt um sicher zu stellen das sich die achse in den lager dreht und nicht die achse im link.


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juni 2007)

okey - ****...wie lang muss das aushärten ?


----------



## ANMA (1. Juli 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Super- und immer schön Filmen und im Ziel breit grinsen
> Das letzte Bild ist lustig, sieht bissl aus wien CCler wenn die Gabel so eintaucht.
> 
> Hab ich schon die ganze Zeit. Und wenn ich meine Bremse wieder bzw. ne neue hab bin ich sofort dabei.
> ...




Mahlzeit!!
Die Strecke in Leogang hats verdammt in sich...
aber mit nem 9. Platz bin ich voll zufreiden 
An meinem Bike is leider auch einiges zu Schrott gegangen... 
Und Jo, bin viel zu konzentriert um zu lächeln und videos konnt mer keine machen... dafür gibts einige super bilder vom zielsprung


----------



## $tealth (1. Juli 2007)

Hähä neunter Platz von wieviel Startern ???
jajajaja hab ich dich ertappt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ANMA (1. Juli 2007)

143 starter :-D
ne also in unsrer klasse warens erst so um die 20 aber im rennen waren dann nur 13 oder 14!
Fürs erste Rennen super!
Wildbad kommt als nächstes (vllt) und dann garmisch sicher!


----------



## $tealth (1. Juli 2007)

Manmanman ich krieg nie die Gelegeneit sowas mitzufahren, geschweige denn, irgendwo zu trainieren...Hier gibts eifach nix..


----------



## ANMA (1. Juli 2007)

Oh aber wenn ich denk was da alles schrott gegangen is....
mein Bike war außerdem eines der billigsten und eins von ca 10 mit singlecrown!
Tja da hilft nur umziehen....


----------



## luki!!! (1. Juli 2007)

habt ihr des eigentlich alles selber geschaufelt in kickach oder haben da andere au immer noch was gegraben ?


----------



## $tealth (1. Juli 2007)

Mehr oder weniger..Aber glaub eigtl. bloß die Ravensburger/Weingartener und 
Leute aus Markdorf.

Aber der jochen_dc oder janos oder robsen wissen da besser bescheid.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Juli 2007)

wir waren samstag in tettnang und am sonntag in filzbach...ich kann mich mit dieser strecke nicht anfreunden...vielleicht geht es mit gabel mit zugstufe auch besser dort...war trotzdem ein extrem fetter tag da janos und ich die feldkircher kartbahn mit fabelzeiten unsicher machten  der janos hat ein enorm hohes talent beim kart fahren , dicken respekt für deine rundenzeit auf der doch anspruchsvollen bahn  

video von filzbach und tettnang kommt später  

@anma glückwunsch zum rennen , leogang ist ja nicht ne 0815 strecke...und mach dir nichts draus wenn andere ein besseres bike haben...das sagt meist gar nix über das fahrkönnen...siehst ja an mir 


filzbach video:
http://rapidshare.com/files/40831961/filzbach07.mpg.html


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2007)

war das das einzige was du gefilmt hast? die kamera lief doch durchgehend...

Los, schnapp dir den stefan und schnibbelt ein video zusammen.
Ich will Tettnang sehen und die Fotos die man von uns in Wilhelmsdorfkirch gemacht hat.

Gute Nacht


----------



## fahrbereit (4. Juli 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> war das das einzige was du gefilmt hast? die kamera lief doch durchgehend...
> 
> Los, schnapp dir den stefan und schnibbelt ein video zusammen.
> Ich will Tettnang sehen und die Fotos die man von uns in Wilhelmsdorfkirch gemacht hat.
> ...



Halts Maul!

Schnibbel du doch selber ein Video zusammen 

Ich würde auch mal als SpecialGuestApperience mein bestes Reporteoire an ungesehenen Manövern bringen - nur für dich!


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juli 2007)

was machst du nachts um halb zwei noch auf den Beinen?
Schaff mal was und schnibbel ein Vid zusammen...

ah und putz mein Rad und wechsel den Schlauch.


----------



## fahrbereit (4. Juli 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was machst du nachts um halb zwei noch auf den Beinen?
> Schaff mal was und schnibbel ein Vid zusammen...
> 
> ah und putz mein Rad und wechsel den Schlauch.



Darf es vielleicht noch eine Fussmassage sein, der Herr? 

Von dir ist eh nichts sehenswertes drauf, ganz zu schweigen von der falschen Laufradgrösse aber das sage ich ja jedesmal aufs neue...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Juli 2007)

Popcorn bittääää :#>


----------



## $tealth (4. Juli 2007)

Für mich auch...

Irgendwer müsste auch mal mein Bike in Oberstaufen abholen...hätteste Zeit ???


Edit; Wo ist Filzbach ? Sieht Hindelang ähnlich...Die Strecke hat soviel Spitzkehren :kotz:
Vid ist gut..Was kostet so ne externe Cam ? Brauche dringend eine.


----------



## ANMA (4. Juli 2007)

Meins steht jetzt auch da... tja wer so abgelegen liegt^^
Also ich find  Hindelang gar nicht schlimm (v.a. wenn man mal Leogang den DH gefahren ist)
Auf traildevils.com gabs mal n Video von Filzbach, sehr geil, muss ich auch mal hin! War aber glaub nur die FR-Strecke!


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juli 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Darf es vielleicht noch eine Fussmassage sein, der Herr?
> 
> Von dir ist eh nichts sehenswertes drauf, ganz zu schweigen von der falschen Laufradgrösse aber das sage ich ja jedesmal aufs neue...



Wenn du eine hübsche, nette, unkomplizierte, treue, leidenschaftliche, nymphomanische, Schlampe kennst die mir nackt die Füsse und andere Sache massiert kannst du sowas organisieren. Du kommst nicht an meinen Körper. Aber in der zwischenzeit kannst du dich ja um mein Rad kümmern  

Du warst ja in Filzbach gar nicht dabei! Wegen der falschen Laufradgröße. Es kommt eben doch auf die Größe an...


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Juli 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> , nymphomanische,  ...



ungebildeter schwobeseckl  ...von ner nymphomanen freundin hättest nix...diese krankheitsbild heißt dass frauem verschiedenste sexpartner brauchen , zwar häufig aber net dersselbe entgegen der landläufigen meinung du hero


----------



## $tealth (4. Juli 2007)

HÃ¤hÃ¤....Der Benutzertitel 





			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Schwobeseckl


kommt halt net von ungefÃ¤hr...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Edit; Deine Nymphomanin: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Gibts bei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 fÃ¼r 9.99 â¬


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juli 2007)

Mehr Bier ist die Lösung! Wikipedia auch

Egal: ich hab das Wichtigste vergessen: Sie geht in den Keller und hohlt Bier!

Aber alles noch mehr egal. Ich will ein Video und Bilder. Da muss klar erkennbar sein, daß der Stefan eigentlich gar nix kann im Gegensatz zu mir! Also in etwa jedes Video in dem wir beide vorkommen.

Themawechsel: was macht das Wetter in RV? am Woe Tettnag oder Wilhelmsdorfkirch?

Ach, und als Info falls es jemand nich nicht mitbekommen hat: *Es ruatelet...*


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juli 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Hähä....Der Benutzertitel kommt halt net von ungefähr



Und von einem Bayer aka Beinaheschluchtenscheißßer lass ich mir sowas nicht sagen. Komm her und wir machen das am Tresen aus...    

Heut bin ich in der richtigen Laune


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juli 2007)

Aufstehen! was ist hier los? Abends nix und morgens nix. so wird das nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> eine hübsche, nette, unkomplizierte, treue, leidenschaftliche, nymphomanische, Schlampe die...



Oha! 

Aber in anbetracht der besonderen Umstände


			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> *gröhl* *Es ruatelet... **gröhl*


behaupte ich du weisst gerade nicht, was du sagst, oder es ist dir egal!




			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Komm her und wir machen das am Tresen aus...


OK $tealth, lass es! Du kannst nur verlieren. Ich bin heute abstinent, weil ich mich vor ein paar Jahren auf sowas eingelassen hab

@Jochen
Wat sind denn dat für Zollfarben bei dem Prodigy und dem Duncon in deiner Sig?  Hört sich ja interessant an.


----------



## Robsen (5. Juli 2007)

Moinsen,

nettes Video DC, aber was ist das fürn Landschafts Gedöhnz?? Ich muss da mal mitkommen wenn ihr in Bikepark geht, euch jungen Leuten mal zeigen wie das mit dem Filmen so geht.  Außerdem schmeisst es mich zurzeit ständig auf Maul. Weisst ja, fürn Slam-Special.

Aber jetzt mal Butter bei de Fische, finde die Vids echt klasse. Da haste mal nen guten Eindruck von den strecken und es gibt keinen Trip ins verderben. Außer man geht wie ich mit (noch) Flachland Radlern nach Hindelang.......bis das Blut Spritzt  

Wenn jetzt noch von mir nen Video checkst und das ganze mit Slayer untermalst, dann, ja dann fänd ichs cool.

Ey Pilatus, hast du mich eigenltich neulich angerufen??? Notice: nächste woche Ruata raus


----------



## $tealth (5. Juli 2007)

> OK $tealth, lass es! Du kannst nur verlieren.


ok ich bin schon überzeugt... 
Hab schon viel zu lange nix mehr getrunken...Würde sicher kläglich verlieren, keine Frage.  

Hier gibts auch noch ein vid aus Hinde:
Klick mich an

Das is glaub der mit dem Ritchi Hulk


----------



## ANMA (5. Juli 2007)

OMG!!!
Ich krieg ja Augenkrebs von dem Video, da is man sowas wie die Vids vom Fab gewohnt und dann bringt der Jo da so nen Schei$ daher!
Und der mit dem Richi Hulk heißt Quint, von dem her is er das wohl nicht!


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juli 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> du weisst gerade nicht, was du sagst, oder es ist dir egal



Ich weiß es sehr genau.

Noch 15 Tage...

Robsen wann und wo werden die Ruten ausgegraben? Ich hab das bisher noch jedes MAl verpasst. Dieses Mal könnte man was machen.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juli 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ey Pilatus, hast du mich eigenltich neulich angerufen??? Notice: nächste woche Ruata raus



Ja hab ich. Wärste rangegangen wärste jetzt auch auf dem Video von JochenDC... 

Aber wer nicht will hat schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (5. Juli 2007)

> OMG!!!
> Ich krieg ja Augenkrebs von dem Video



Stimmt ! 
Zu klein, Kamera sollte weiter nach oben zeigen. Am besten wär ne cam am Helm. 
Wie wir ja alle wissen ist das die beste Lösung.. 



> und dann bringt der Jo da so nen Schei$ daher!


Sachte sachte Kollege !
Ich wollte nur darauf aufmerksam machen. Riskier mal keine dicke Lippe..


----------



## ANMA (5. Juli 2007)

Ja die Sache mach mer aufem DH-Track aus....


----------



## $tealth (5. Juli 2007)

Wassolldas??


----------



## ANMA (5. Juli 2007)

Kackt sich da einer ein oder was???
In Leogang aufem DH.... der fetzt!


----------



## $tealth (5. Juli 2007)

Hat da einer zuviel selbstvertrauen ??


ps.





> Kackt sich da einer ein oder was


 pass mal auf deine Formulierung auf...


----------



## Robsen (5. Juli 2007)

ANMA schrieb:


> Ja die Sache mach mer aufem DH-Track aus....



Ich komm mit! Auch nüchtern  Mach alle Platt!

Pilatus: die Rute wird nach altem Volksbrauch eine Woche vor dem Rutenfest ausgegraben. Es lässt sich somit am Freitag (oder auch Samstag  ) eine große Heeresschaar beobachten welche sich vom Schussenstrand in die Höll begibt um dort ein Opfer zu erbringen.


Neeee, da wird jesoffen bis kein morgen mehr gibt. Ist soweit ganz witzig gewesen letztes Jahr. Ich weiß bloß nix mehr von  

Ich hätte abnehmen sollen, habs bloß nicht mitbekommen. BLÖD. Konnt allerdings eh nicht. Noch BLÖDER.


----------



## ANMA (5. Juli 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ich komm mit! Auch nüchtern  Mach alle Platt!



 Vorsichtig!! Ich bin heut sehr beleidigend (tut mir leid) aber Robsen: 
Pass auf dass dir dein Coiler nicht bricht wenn du schnell fährst!


----------



## Robsen (5. Juli 2007)

Ey Nö! Das macht gute Canadian-Artwork doch nich! Kennst ja vom Norco. Problem dabei ist seit jeher der Fahrer. Mach alle platt! harharhar

Und wenns dann doch mal der Fall sein sollte, das der Hobel mir Bricht, weisst was dann ist????? Hä???


----------



## luki!!! (5. Juli 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Mehr oder weniger..Aber glaub eigtl. bloß die Ravensburger/Weingartener und
> Leute aus Markdorf.
> 
> Aber der jochen_dc oder janos oder robsen wissen da besser bescheid.




okay danke


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juli 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Pilatus: die Rute wird nach altem Volksbrauch eine Woche vor dem Rutenfest ausgegraben. Es lässt sich somit am Freitag (oder auch Samstag  ) eine große Heeresschaar beobachten welche sich vom Schussenstrand in die Höll begibt um dort ein Opfer zu erbringen.



Soweit war mir das auch klar. allerdings hab ich mich um eine woche vertan.

egal wer hier den längeren hat: Am Tresen muss man seinen Mann stehen. der Rest ist nur Spaß!
Am Woe will ich dirten. wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juli 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Am Woe will ich dirten. wer kommt mit?



tettnang? 


ich bin übrigens ab sofort brakeless unterwegs

10,9kg das rad


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juli 2007)

ich würd mich auch anschliessen da meinen 40 jetzt doch net kam und ohne zugstufe is das ja alles kacke...nimmsch mich mit fizze ?


----------



## janos (6. Juli 2007)

da mr. dc mangels gabel morgen nicht mit kann biete ich einen platz im auto nach badwildbad an. wer lust hat kann sich gerne per pn melden. 
abfahrt morgen um ca. 8uhr

mfg janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juli 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> 10,9kg das rad



ass


----------



## loopluc (6. Juli 2007)

janos schrieb:


> da mr. dc mangels gabel morgen nicht mit kann biete ich einen platz im auto nach badwildbad an. wer lust hat kann sich gerne per pn melden.
> abfahrt morgen um ca. 8uhr
> 
> mfg janos



maaaaaaaaan das wer geil gewesen... aber ich muss zm 1.hilfekurs  lück


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2007)

Serwas, die Herren. Ich hätte große Lust auf Tettnang. Allerdings bekomm ich das Auto erst um 1300 wieder. ich würd dann mit einem Kollegen rauskommen. 2 Mann passen dann noch rein: Jochen und Stefan?
Und dann wird gerockt!
10,9kg, hat das eure Fischwaage ausgespuckt? Dann sinds ja in echt immer noch 12,5...


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Juli 2007)

sehr gut dann machen wir tettnang  ...brauch eh noch mehr material für nen anständigen video...dein tabletop is aber schonmal lecker  

wir kommen eh erst wieder um 17.00 los  

treffpunkt fahrbereit oder kannsch zu mir komma ?


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2007)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!!!!!!
Der HErr Fahrbereit kann nix! ohne Bremsen nur dumm rumgerollert.
Und Jochen, mit so einer Lenkerstellung kann das nix werden...


----------



## $tealth (7. Juli 2007)

> Und Jochen, mit so einer Lenkerstellung kann das nix werden...


Hab ich mir auch schon gedacht..
Sowohl am M3 als auch am Pitbull..sehr komische Lenkerstellung.
Nja. wenn er damit klar kommt- mir egal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube ja, daß es genau das ist was ihn an der Topzeit scheitern lässt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Juli 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/41611770/tettnangskatewgtjuli07.mpg.html

Tettnang / Skateplatz Weingarten


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2007)

Na also, geht doch. Sehr schönes Video und sehr schön eingeschlagen Herr Jochen...


----------



## $tealth (8. Juli 2007)

Wer geht heut Biken ? Und wohin ??

Kickach, Hindelang...irgendwas ???


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Juli 2007)

Janos und ich sind fast schon auf dem Weg nach Todtnau ))...und ich hab ne 100% funktionierende 40 im bike drin :->


----------



## $tealth (8. Juli 2007)

Na dann...viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ...palaber...geifer...hust...bla...
> 
> Laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!!!!!!
> Der HErr Fahrbereit kann nix! ohne Bremsen nur dumm rumgerollert.
> ...




eij isch habb mein beschdesch versucht aber aber mitohne bremse erfährt man uneingeschränkte beschleunigungen und die schdriedreifen taugen auch rein gar nix beim dirten 

aua 

wer kommt vorbei und tröstet mich und verarztet mein oberschenkel? 
geile W. 20 schlank und single


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/41611770/tettnangskatewgtjuli07.mpg.html
> 
> Tettnang / Skateplatz Weingarten



Wir müssen noch mehr filmen! Ist ganz schick, aber viieel zu wenig!

ich muss weniger Pilatus aufnehmen


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2007)

Mir persönlich gehen die Kinderradfahrer auf den Sack! Der kleine mit dem weißen BMX mit doppeltem Oberrohr z.B. Aber auch der Eine mit dem Braunen, der schon etwas Bartwuchs hat...



fahrbereit schrieb:


> geile W. 20 schlank und single



Und dann würdest du die ganze Zeit geistesabwesend im Raum sitzen, irgendwas anstarren und irgendwann aufspringen, laut rufen: das kann nix werden! das Lager ist viel zu klein bei der Übersetzung und der Kette...


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gehen die Kinderradfahrer auf den Sack! Der kleine mit dem weißen BMX mit doppeltem Oberrohr z.B. Aber auch der Eine mit dem Braunen, der schon etwas Bartwuchs hat...
> 
> 
> 
> Und dann würdest du die ganze Zeit geistesabwesend im Raum sitzen, irgendwas anstarren und irgendwann aufspringen, laut rufen: das kann nix werden! das Lager ist viel zu klein bei der Übersetzung und der Kette...



den beiden bmx fahrern konntest du nichts entgegensetzen 

nicht das lager ist zu klein sondern die krafteinleitung an der unteren schweissnaht ist ungünstig gewählt, daher die dimensionierung des lagers nicht ausgereizt, weil es sonst zu unvertetbar hoher elastischer verformung in rechtskurven und damit vorspannung auf das lager kommen kann, worauf dieses eine geringere Lebensdauer hätte, welche aber mit der des dadurch kleiner gewählten lagers übereinstimmen würde und dein ganzes rad darum schrott ist! 


das hat mit der kette aber nichts zu tun


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2007)

Ich wußte du kannst mit "geile W. 20 schlank und single" nix anfangen...


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> http://rapidshare.com/files/41611770/tettnangskatewgtjuli07.mpg.html
> 
> Tettnang / Skateplatz Weingarten



sachmal, kannst du noch den ganzen Abfall irgendwie hochladen?
Den Rest der filmerei würde ich auch noch gerne sehen. Oder du kannst es auf CD brennen oder so anderes neumodisches zeug


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich wußte du kannst mit "geile W. 20 schlank und single" nix anfangen...



ich kapier ich deine absicht echt nicht, auch weil das anfangs von mir kam und der zusammenhang nicht offensichtlich ist... 

egal, massierst du mir nun den oberschenkel?


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2007)

wenn dir gegenüber eine "geile W. 20 schlank und single" sitzt, kannst du nix mit anfangen. du würdest irgendwo hinstarren und an fahrradtechnische Probleme denken...

montier halt doch wieder einen Dirtreifen vorne, dann kann man auch um Kurven fahren. Und du willst mir sagen, welchen Reifen ich vorne montieren soll...


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2007)

das ist mein job! ich kann nicht anders!

dafür bist du bei mir in besten händen, also höre auf mich und montier den table top vorne!

was mein rad angeht, geht dich einen feuchten an, der dirt reifen kommt wieder drauf, aber nicht weil er mehr gripp hat und ich dadurch den sturz hätte verindern können, sondern weil er weniger breit ist und daher besser zu dem jetzt schmäleren hinterreifen passt!
mein styleberater weiss wovon er redet


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2007)

und jetzt halts maul!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2007)

Du arme verlorene Seele. hätte nicht gedacht, daß es doch schon so schlimm ist bei dir. Wenn du darüber reden willst, kannst du gerne zu mir kommen.
Aber halt dann dein Maul!
Ich brauch deine Meinung nicht, wenn ich mit dir diskutiere!


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2007)

von dem angebot sollte ich gebrauch machen, weil du nächste woche schon wieder alles versoff*räusper*vergessen hast.

nur wer soll all deine räder putzen?
wer macht sie wieder fit, für lau?
wer fährt damit dann überhaupt noch richtig?
du hättest keinen grund mehr dich unendlich zu besaufen!
alles wäre friedlich und klar, kein widersprechen, keine neckerei, keine saublöden witzchen immer und immer wieder niemand der dir als vorbild scheint und selbst dieser blöde regen seit tagen würde endlich mal aufhören und der strahlendsten sonne weichen, wie sie ein lsd berauschter künstler nur malen könnte - nein das kann ich nicht machen...

ich bleib so


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2007)

Du hast wieder getrunken! Die abstinente trostlose Zeit ist vorbei!
Endlich hast du dich von deinem langweiligen Dasein verabschiedet. Welch freudiges Ereignis. Das feiern wir gleich am nächsten Wochenende...


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2007)

was hab ich?

und genau und überhaupt:

das schloss liegt immernoch hier!..


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2007)

Wieso hast du mir das nicht am Samstag mitgegeben? muss ich hier denn an alles denken?


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2007)

ok, wird schwierig einen schuldigen zu finden...

ich will was verkaufen und du willst das schloss - wir hätten beide dran denken sollen

aber du hast mich von der, meiner arbeit abgehalten, war demnach nicht konzentriert genug und hab dein schloss vergessen
ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich dich eh nicht als (zahlenden) kunde sehe...

also du bist schuld!


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2007)

Seit du wieder trinkst, find ich dich viel sympathischer. Deßhalb vergebe ich dir...

Putzt du am Woe mein Rad?


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2007)

lass die gerüchte!

sonst erzähle ich allen, wie oft du in letzter zeit nicht ausgetrunken hast - mindestens 10 mal - und so untrainiert willst du zum ruadefeschd?


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2007)

ausgetrunken hab ich jedes Mal. Aber die Österreicher denken jetzt ich wäre ne Pfeiffe. Zweimal war ich mit denen los und zwei mal hab ich kurz ein nickerchen gemacht.
Am Rutenfest zählen andere Gesetze!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2007)

ich ab gehört du wolltest dir nur die schuhe zubinden...na ja, wie auch immer.

am rutenfescht kann man gar nicht einschlafen, weil man ständig ein bier in der hand hat und des sonst verschütten würde und so auf alle ewigkeiten der schmach und dem platzverweis unterworfen wäre - das risiko ist zu hoch..


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2007)

Das ist einer der vielen Gründe...


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2007)

und das war es schon

keine beleidigung, kein pöbeln, einfach nur ne zustimmung oder was?

ja bisch jedzd depperd?


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Juli 2007)

Hey Ihr Poser wo gehen wir hin am Samstag ?


----------



## janos (12. Juli 2007)

wildbad was sonst?!


----------



## $tealth (12. Juli 2007)

Wenn noch irgendwo Platz wäre- bitte bei mir melden !
Ich will den Downhill fahren !

edit. Hab grad gesehen da is ein Rennen..also nix.
War eh bissel krank..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Juli 2007)

kriegst du frei ? ich kämpf etwas noch an der derben erkältung und wollte was eher entspannendes machen...das race da steck ich besser  next year


----------



## fahrbereit (12. Juli 2007)

mir wurst

ich bin flexibel, mein rad, ein 20" BMX, ist im einsatzbereich allerdings auf Skateparks beschränkt - also wir gehen in den Skatepark RV

alles klar dann bis samstag so 15 Uhr


----------



## janos (12. Juli 2007)

jepp hab frei (oder nehm mir frei)
was entspanntes heißt wohl irgentwo dumm rum hüpfen oda?


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Juli 2007)

jo...schlag sonst was vor  es muss aber kart mit drin sein


----------



## loopluc (12. Juli 2007)

he fab, also kein bw?

Wie wärs wenn ihr alle nach Wdorf an BIkepark kommt? 

ham gestern nen wallride hingebaut, echt easy zum fahrn &heut frisch gemäht, morgen werden doubles gebaut 

lück


----------



## Pilatus (13. Juli 2007)

So, wo gehen wir hin? ich will auf jeden Fall Erde unter den Reifen. Dieses Skateparkrumgetüddel von dem stinkenden Kinderradfahrer geht mir auf den Sack. 
Wie siehts aus mit Immenstadt am Bodensee? Wdorf bin ich auch dabei. war nicht Richtung Markdorf noch was? Vogt oder so soll es auch was neues geben.


----------



## fahrbereit (13. Juli 2007)

man kann die belegschaft auch mal nach grünkraut shuttlen, müsste nur noch rausfinden wo genau da die strecke ist und inwiefern das für den pilatus nicht zu gefährlich ist...


----------



## Pilatus (13. Juli 2007)

Ah Grünkraut meinte ich. Ich fahr mit dem Auto, nehm alle Männer mit und Kinderradfahrer fahren selber...


----------



## fahrbereit (13. Juli 2007)

alles paletti!
ich finde dann mal heraus wo die strecke ist und fahr selber hin - ihr kommt klar hab ich gelesen!?..


----------



## Pilatus (13. Juli 2007)

Glaubst du du bist der einzige der Informationen auftreiben kann? bring du mal deine CD in einem Feuerfesten Schrank unter...
Wir fahren dann um 1000 los und warten auf dich. bis 1600 solltest du ja schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (13. Juli 2007)

Was gibts denn in Grünkraut (außer diesem grünen Kraut ) ?


----------



## Pilatus (13. Juli 2007)

Anscheinend ein paar Dirts. Das muss man rausfinden.
Aber wir könnten ja den Wahnsinnigen heute losschicken zum nachschauen und morgen wissen wir ob es sich lohnt...


----------



## $tealth (13. Juli 2007)

Auf Dirts brauch ich mit meim norco net antanzen..Da komm ich ja net vom Boden weg.
Die ganze Geschichte wird wohl kaum Fully-Tauglich sein..
Ansonsten- Grünkraut is von mir schnell zu erreichen, würd ich schon hinkommen.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Juli 2007)

Komm halt mit. Kannst auch mal mit meinem radl rollen...
Mehr Leute = mehr Spaß.



ausser du bist so langweilig wie manche andere hier. Trinkst du Bier?


----------



## $tealth (13. Juli 2007)

> Trinkst du Bier?


  Keine Frage- immer her damit !!!









 :kotz: 

Ich sag jetzt mal pauschal ich geh mit !
Dann kann ich auch gleich mal meine neuen Handschuhe testen.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Juli 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Dann kann ich auch gleich mal meine neuen Handschuhe testen.



Ich bin mal gespannt ob ich das auch kann     (<- Richtung fahrbereit)


----------



## fahrbereit (13. Juli 2007)

ich warte einfach wie immer hier und arbeite...


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Juli 2007)

und wo na jetzt ? nach greencrowd ?kommt so ein noob wie ich auch mit sowas klar...zur not film ich halt 

pillepallepilatus 10 uhr ? wär cool aber von dir eher ein gag oder wat ?


----------



## $tealth (13. Juli 2007)

Genau, wohin jetzt ???

...so wird das nix..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (14. Juli 2007)

Also was is jetzt ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juli 2007)

gutefrage...pontius pilatus könnte sich mal melden...


----------



## loopluc (14. Juli 2007)

kommt doch einfach nach wdorf und werdet glücklich


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juli 2007)

wär ich sofort dafür...mal sehen was pil meint


----------



## $tealth (14. Juli 2007)

> kommt doch einfach nach wdorf



Keine Chance. Ich komm da leider nicht hin.. zu weit weg.


----------



## loopluc (14. Juli 2007)

gestern was echt geil... vllt wirds heut no bessa 






Lück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juli 2007)

Fahrbereit meint erstmal Grünkraut checken danach können wir immer noch nach Wdorf :->>>

@luc geiles bild , ziemlich flach schon das radl...


----------



## loopluc (14. Juli 2007)

wir sind so ab 13:00 am park!

@fab: da bin ich schon wieder am vertikalausrichten ich muss ihn inverted üben    also vllt sieht man sich ja heut noch lück


----------



## fahrbereit (14. Juli 2007)

So, wir sind (im) fahrbereit <- was für ein Wortspiel.
wir könnten ja erstmal grünkraut guggen und dann w-dorf.

jochen, komm rum, kaffee ist fertig!

grüße vom Pilatus "König der Welt" und seinem irren Mechaniker


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juli 2007)

coming...


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Juli 2007)

so hier ein kurzer Zusammenschnitt von Wilhelmsdorf gestern...have fun :->

http://rapidshare.com/files/43001121/wdorf07.mpg.html


----------



## loopluc (15. Juli 2007)

sauber! 

ez bist ja doch n gedropt 

wir bauen ez erst a den 4x ferig, dann hast du ach was zu fahren fab

ach ja die "wand" nach der steilkurve will ich auch ma plattmachen


----------



## $tealth (15. Juli 2007)

Wie geil mit der RC-Karre übern Table und vom Drop...


----------



## loopluc (15. Juli 2007)

jaja die kommen grad jeden abend mit ihren karren


----------



## $tealth (15. Juli 2007)

Is halt ne spannende Spielwiese.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juli 2007)

Ihr seit alle langweilig!

Noch 4 Tage, oder 3x schlafen, oder 69 h!
Dann beginnt eine neue einwöchige Ära. God save the Ruatefescht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (17. Juli 2007)

Genau einen Tag nach meinem 18. 



















:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz: :kotz:


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juli 2007)

Dann kannst du uns ja immer im Bärengarten abholen und uns heimfahren!


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juli 2007)

am 28.7. ist ein dh race in der schweiz , am 29.7. ist ein ds race bei aalen...falls luc verhindert ist würde ich einen platz hier anbieten können zum mitheizen !
beide rennen sind absolut anfänger geeignet ! also pilatus keine scheu vor großen taten


----------



## Moritz R. (19. Juli 2007)

Kann ich DS auch mit dem Stinky fahren? 
Wenn ja wär ich auf jeden fall dabei wenn ich nicht auf bikertour bin...
wollter roadtrip starten nach winterberg, hindelang, bad wildbad und todtnau...


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juli 2007)

cooler plan mit den parks...klaro kannst den ds mit dem stinky fahren...soll ne sehr spaßige strecke sein da hast keinerlei nachteil mit der kiste...


----------



## Moritz R. (19. Juli 2007)

Ok ... dann wie hinkommen... und wat kostet startgebühr?
kannst mich auch anrufen oder geb mir dein Home nummer ich muss nix zahlen...
017620945598


----------



## Pilatus (19. Juli 2007)

Rennen fahren mag ich nicht. Ich hasse diese nervöse Atmosphäre am Start. das ist nix für meine zerten Nerven. Ausser ein privatrennen unter uns. 
Ausserdem ist da noch ruuudäfescht!


----------



## Moritz R. (20. Juli 2007)

Ja aber bitte!!! Rutenfest is doch nichst gegen n Platz in der Top 10 im DS ....
Und ich sag mal so.... ich wed mit meinem Damenfarrad antreten   also 0ferderweg hinen und forne   ok bin schon ziemich dicht... vieelehct äddert sich meine meinung auch noch!


----------



## fahrbereit (20. Juli 2007)

Isch bin am WE im schgätparg RV, wer will mitkommen?

oder seid ihr alle feige wie pilatus und redet euch raus von wegen routefeschd..?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juli 2007)

falls ich bis zum we wieder fit sein sollte wär ich schwer für kickach...da steht abartig viel neues


----------



## $tealth (20. Juli 2007)

Kickach wÃ¤r mal wieder schee !



â¬dit: FÃ¤llt alles flach, hat mal wieder niemand Zeit..


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juli 2007)

also luc fällt aus und deshalb hätt ich für dh wie für ds jeweils nen platz frei...dh kostet startgebühr 40 schweizer franken und ds glaube ich 15 euro. dazu käme noch sprit was aber net zuviel sein sollte...

wie sieht es aus jungs ?


----------



## $tealth (20. Juli 2007)

Wo ist das denn ?
Also der Dh und Ds-Race
Und: Was sind 40 SF in Euro ?
Hätte schon Bock..   Ds wird mit nem Aline zwar unmöglich sein...Dh wär luschtig, wär mein Erster.


----------



## Robsen (20. Juli 2007)

Leut mir iss so Ruatelig! 

RUTENFEST RULEZ  

Sonntag wär ne Session in Kickach ideal! Die ganzen Fetten aus meinem Körper rausschwitzen. Gegen 12 wäre ja ganz Legere. Können ja noch nen High Jump contest machen. Der Winner bekommt dann meine Rutenwurst  


Geh jetzt mal aufs Fest der Feste. Saufen Saufen SAAUFEN


----------



## $tealth (20. Juli 2007)

Viel Spaß !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juli 2007)

40 schweizer franken sind ca. 28 euro...ist am säntis das rennen und absolut geeignet zum einstieg...top stimmung und ein fetter zielsprung...der ds is hinter stuttgart. 

@robsen hört sich grds. sehr gut an mit sonntag kickach


----------



## Robsen (20. Juli 2007)

Klar hört sich das gut an. War vor zwo Wochen draussen, schön was gebaut worden. Außerdem bin ich seit ewigkeiten nich mehr auf em Mobbed gesessen. Fahren gehen mit Leuten die sich nicht gleich zu den (Bloody) Roots durchgraben hat schon was. 

Oder an Gehrenberg, ist auch gut fürs rennen. Außerdem muss ich meinen Lappen abgeben, sollte also die nächste Zeit nutzen. Wie auch immer, wenn mein Alkohol-Pegel weniger als 1,2 Promille beträgt ließe sich das einrichten. 



Bin zu blau zum weiterschreiben..............:kotz:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. Juli 2007)

Servus all... and frohe RUATA!!!

Sonntag Kickach  
Wenn nich wieder die Arbeit im Weg steht, schaut auch der Rooky wieder vorbei!!!

C ya.....


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juli 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Sonntag Kickach
> Wenn nich wieder die Arbeit im Weg steht, schaut auch der Rooky wieder vorbei!!!
> 
> C ya.....



  cool , hoffentlich klappts...bin schon gespannt was du aus bozen zu berichten hast  

@all wie wärs mit sonntag grillen in kickach ? hab schon grillgut eingekauft   
entspanntes radfahren zum ruatafest ausklingne lassen...


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juli 2007)

halloooooo!
am mittwoch kann man das ruatefeschd ausklingen lassen. Ihr seid so langweilig. Sooo langweilig. soooooooooo langweilig!

ich geh jetzt witersaufen tschö mit ö und schöne ruate


----------



## $tealth (21. Juli 2007)

Sonntag wär cool.
Mal schauen ob mich Jemand nach Rav. kutschieren kann.
Wenn ja, dann bin i dabei !


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juli 2007)

.... oh je, dass sieht wiedermal nicht gut aus heut... Heut mittag brennt im Geschäft wieder die Luft 

Würd ja später nachkommen, aber da mich ich mich auf den Weg nach Ulm (Pink Konzert )

Aber mal was anderes, bis zur Eurobike sind die Wochen und speziell Wochenenden nicht mehr so schlimm wie dieses (Outdoor-Messe).
Also wenn Bikepark ansteht, dem Schtinky Primo Rooky schreiben, hab auf dem Dach von meinem Allroad Platz für 2 Räder und dann noch der Kofferraum, d.h. vier Leutz dürften kein Problem sein.... Sprit, bei mir allerdins etwas mehr, ist en 4.2ltr V8  

Werd aber unter der Woche mal nach Kickach schauen, vielleicht treff ich jemand....  Also Rahmen und Speichenbruch.... greetings...


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juli 2007)

ja coole sache das hört sich mal gut an ...

ich bin mit dem heutigen tag völlig zufrieden , so gut lief mein fully lang nicht mehr...ne funktionierende gabel is schon was geiles...die neuen lines sehen auch sehr sehr interessant aus...

irgendiwe war kickach heut leergefegt...robby's kumpel aus lindau war da das wars...next time...

also , der dh in der schwyz kann kommen oder stealth ? :->   du warst heut echt flott unterwegs !!!

moritz: wie siehts bei dir mit dem ds jetzt aus am sonntag ?


----------



## $tealth (22. Juli 2007)

> der dh in der schwyz kann kommen oder stealth ? :->  du warst heut echt flott unterwegs !!!



I hope so...


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juli 2007)

hier mal ein mini video von heute...speed kommt aber gut rüber

http://rapidshare.com/files/44426851/kickachjuli22.mpg.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (23. Juli 2007)

Is ganz gut geworden aber ich bin irgendwie nicht Videogen oder wie man das nennt. 
Halt so wie Fotogen nur auf Videos bezogen. 
Der Speed kommt schon gut rüber aber wenn man es selbst gefahren ist, weiß man, dass es noch viel schneller ist. Videos täuschen immer ein wenig.
Als wir noch nicht gefilmt haben, war ich aber auch schneller unterwegs; kommt mir zumindest so vor. Naja egal, war schon cool und so !


----------



## bikingarni (23. Juli 2007)

Servus!

VORSICHT AM GEHRENBERG!

Heute morgen war am Leimbachtrail kurz nach dem Wurzelstück ein Draht in ca. 1m Höhe gespannt. Solltet ihr die nächsten Tage mal vorhaben am Berg zu fahren, passt bloß auf!!

Ride on, Arni


----------



## $tealth (23. Juli 2007)

> Heute morgen war am Leimbachtrail kurz nach dem Wurzelstück ein Draht in ca. 1m Höhe gespannt.


Danke für die Warnung !
Ob dem Verursacher klar ist, was er damit anrichten kann ?  
Wegen solchen Aktionen wurden schon zig Biker oder Motocrosser schwer verletzt oder getötet.


----------



## bikingarni (23. Juli 2007)

Hätts mich oben im Wurzelstück nicht fast hingehauen und hätt anhalten müssen wärs übel ausgegangen...


----------



## $tealth (23. Juli 2007)

Da hast du verdammt viel Glück gehabt !


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Juli 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Is ganz gut geworden aber ich bin irgendwie nicht Videogen oder wie man das nennt.
> Halt so wie Fotogen nur auf Videos bezogen.
> Der Speed komt schon gut rüber aber wenn man es selbst gefahren ist, weiß man, dass es noch viel schneller ist. Videos täuschen immer ein wenig.



ja das ist meistens so   als ich noch keine kamera hatte dachte ich mir wunder wie wir alle fahren nach dme betrachten der ersten videoaufnahmen kam dann das erwachen...aktionen die dir megakrass vorkommen sehen auf video langsam schwach harmlos aus...ist leider nicht anders möglich...filme wie roam etc. sind schneller gedreht um das bild später realistisch ablaufen zu lassen


----------



## $tealth (23. Juli 2007)

> filme wie roam etc. sind schneller gedreht um das bild später realistisch ablaufen zu lassen


Das können wir doch auch !


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Juli 2007)

ne das geht nur mit pro cams...nehmen ca. 1/10 bis 1/15 schneller auf...danach wird der film technishc bearbeitet so dass das bild aussieht als stände man dort...wir könnten nur den film 10% schneller ablaufen lassen aber auf solche fakes steh ich net ;-)


----------



## Frozen125 (24. Juli 2007)

so dann meld ich mich auch mal wieder ^^ 
wann geht wieder was in rv oder auch sonst wo??
da meine urlaubspläne heute schnell zunichte gemacht worden sind hab ich die nächsten 3 wochen zeit ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juli 2007)

hey meldest du dich auch mal wieder  hab noch vor paar tagen gesagt daß du schon länger kien lebenszeichen mehr von dir gegeben hast...
wie zerschlägt sich ein 3wochen urlaub so kurzfristig...
dieses we hab ich leider keine zeit da 2 rennen anstehen abe rübernä. we evt. loopluc wollte nach seinem portes de soleil trip auch hinschauen


----------



## loopluc (24. Juli 2007)

jungs wer is den noch so zwischen FR & MO in portes du soleils? i bin au da unten lück


----------



## Frozen125 (24. Juli 2007)

3 wochen urlaub gehen schnell futsch wenn du dich auf jemand verlässt der des organieseren wollte und dann 2 tage vorabreis dir ne sms schreib es hat nicht geklappt und er is schonmal los vll sieht man sich ja da noch so einfach geht des ^^

hehe übernächstes we bin ich leider net da aber sonst unter der woche hab ich immer zeit ^^


----------



## Robsen (25. Juli 2007)

Also ich wär morgen für ne Session bereit. Brauch mal neue Fotos für meine Klo-Deko. 

Frozen??? $tealth??? Wie schaugts?


----------



## Pilatus (25. Juli 2007)

So, heute noch ausnüchtern und dann würde ich gerne mal wieder radeln gehen. Bin noch die ganze Woche da!


----------



## $tealth (25. Juli 2007)

Muss ich mir noch überlegen..
Kann mir halt jetzt keine Verletzung mehr leisten wegen Samstag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (25. Juli 2007)

Also um es mal auf den . zu bringen, würd morgen an Gehrenberg fahren wenn wer mitkommt. Letztes mal war ich alleine und dann im Busch. Kein Bock an nen Baum zu kleben. Wenn wer mitwill, anmailen. Sind noch 2 Plätze in meinem Obbel frei.


----------



## Pilatus (25. Juli 2007)

das ist ja dann mit selber hochfahren, oder? also anstrengend?


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juli 2007)

würde dir mal gut tun du faule sau :>


----------



## Frozen125 (25. Juli 2007)

ich wär ja eher für kickach ^^ 
bin nicht so der gehrenberg fan ^^ 
auserdem is es in kickach nich so anstrengend ^^


----------



## $tealth (25. Juli 2007)

Frozen125 schrieb:
			
		

> auserdem is es in kickach nich so anstrengend ^^





			
				Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> du faule sau :>


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juli 2007)

jenau...

hey leute ich hab immernoch nen platz zum dua slalom rennen am sonntag frei...hat denn keiner bock ? zur not wenn ihr nicht fahren wollt könnt ihr auch kameramann spielen


----------



## Frozen125 (25. Juli 2007)

hmm am sonntag ^^ als kameraman wär ich dabei aber selber fahren eher nciht ^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juli 2007)

muss ja net sein...kannst dich da derweilen mit bier saufen vergnügen :>


----------



## $tealth (25. Juli 2007)

Wenn der Frozen NICHT mitgehen sollte, biete ich mich als Kameramann, Mechanic und Bier-Vorkoster zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juli 2007)

theoretisch könnte ich euch beide mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frozen125 (25. Juli 2007)

ok ich würd als Kameraman und bier tester mitgehen ^^


----------



## Robsen (25. Juli 2007)

Ja wie isses etz mit moin??? Oder geht ihr etwa Rennrad fahrn und Doping und son Dreck? harharhar

Auch Freeriden ist Sport Pillelatus. Berghoch muss geschwitzt werden, Ehrensache, is klar.

Würd morgen dann eh erst gegen 11,30 - 12,00 los. Kickach iss zwar geil aber mit meinem kleinen und schweren Rad fast noch mühsamer. Gehrenberg kannst halt noch gut die Spreu vom Weizen trennen


----------



## Frozen125 (25. Juli 2007)

jo wär morgen auch dabei 
gehör dann aber eher zur spreu als zum weizen ^^
wo kann man da nochmal parken ??


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juli 2007)

Servus.... Ihr Bergabfahrer und Hochschieber!!!
Wie find ich euch denn am Gehrenberg? Würd da au mal hin und drüber hoppeln, soo spreu mäßig versteht sich!!!


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juli 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ja wie isses etz mit moin??? Oder geht ihr etwa Rennrad fahrn und Doping und son Dreck? harharhar
> 
> Auch Freeriden ist Sport Pillelatus. Berghoch muss geschwitzt werden, Ehrensache, is klar.
> 
> Würd morgen dann eh erst gegen 11,30 - 12,00 los. Kickach iss zwar geil aber mit meinem kleinen und schweren Rad fast noch mühsamer. Gehrenberg kannst halt noch gut die Spreu vom Weizen trennen



Ja, OK.
ich komm mit. Aber dann ist nur schieben drin. Ich hab vorne eine Kefü.
Aber radeln ist gut. wegen mir auch kickach. Einfach nur rumrollern. oder Tettnag etwas springen. heute abend geh ich mit dem verrückten noch in den skatepark.


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juli 2007)

genau, aber nur zum rumlungern

ganz gemütlich...


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juli 2007)

wie wärs mit gemütlich fronhofen heute nach deiner arbeit?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=290829


----------



## Robsen (27. Juli 2007)

Gestern am Monte Gehro.

Hat Fett laune gemacht. Allerdings ist das eines der wenigen Bilder die was geworden sind. Wobei es mehr an der Camera lag als an den tollkünen Fahrkünsten und haarsträubenden Flugeinlagen. harharhar. 

Naja, was solls. Beim nächsten mal wird´s besser.


----------



## Pilatus (27. Juli 2007)

und Fronhofen ist noch nicht der Bringer. Da muss noch einiges gemacht werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juli 2007)

yeah  ich muß den lappen net abgeben , das fahrverbot habe ich um genau 1 kmh verfehlt auf der rückfahrt von winterberg...wie geil...damit bleibt es dabei , hab nie den lappen abgeben müssen und das bei meinem fahrstil wie geil  

i'm a proffessional


----------



## $tealth (27. Juli 2007)

Irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal ! 
Übrigens Pilatus, s Ruatafescht isch rum !


----------



## Pilatus (27. Juli 2007)

Ne, Es war Rutenpause! 
morgen ist Rutenvergraben. Dann ist alles rum. Dann sind es wieder 51Wochen...


----------



## $tealth (27. Juli 2007)

Biste dann morgen wieder hackedicht ??? 
Wenn du so weitermachst...dann wirst du so enden 
wie eine ganz bestimmte andere Person die hier auch einige kennen....ich sag bloß "DEE"...


----------



## Pilatus (28. Juli 2007)

Das klappt jetzt seit 10 Jahren. Und das wird auch nochmal 60 Jahre klappen. Keine Angst um mich...


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juli 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das klappt jetzt seit 10 Jahren. Und das wird auch nochmal 60 Jahre klappen. Keine Angst um mich...



so wie du am mittwoch bei uns eingelaufen bist, könnte man meinen, das klappt mit dir höchstens noch bis freitag  


______________________
andere sache:

wer hat eigentlich das todeskommando in kickach gebaut?

seid ihr des wahnsinns?

langsam sollte man doch wissen, dass dort keine holznorthshore gebaut werden darf.
die alten biker, die da die ersten trails befahren haben, stehen schon empöhrt bei uns im laden und schütteln den kopf 

sowas ist nirgens erlaubt und wird sicher auch in kickach nicht lange geduldet.

zumal es nichtmal wirklich gute sprünge + ohne landungen sind, die es "wert" wären!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juli 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> wer hat eigentlich das todeskommando in kickach gebaut?
> 
> seid ihr des wahnsinns?
> 
> ...



naja die alten herren sollten vielleicht einfashc mal mit den erbauern sprechen...meines wissens ist dort nun alles erlaubt da segen vom gemeinderat vorhanden...

schlecht is das zeugs net...schult einen smooth zu fahren...also keep it cool man...

p.s.: das rennen in der shcweiz war heut echt geil...total trocken , eine unlaublich schöne 'miss schweiz'   aber doch eher naja dh performance gezeigt...mein großer tag kommt morgen beim ds rennen 

auch stealth hat sich mehr als ordentlich bei seinem ersten race geschlagen


----------



## $tealth (28. Juli 2007)

Nächstes Jahr 5:30 +- 5sec !
Das hab ich mir fest vorgenommen und das werde ich auch schaffen !


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juli 2007)

hier mal paar Impressionen vom Race , bessere Bilder folgen hoffentlich noch. 
Danke an Stealth für die Aufnahmen...


----------



## $tealth (28. Juli 2007)

Cool !!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juli 2007)

hier noch bewegte bilder 

http://rapidshare.com/files/45632380/toggenburg07.mpg.html


----------



## $tealth (29. Juli 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hier noch bewegte bilder
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/45632380/toggenburg07.mpg.html



Luschtig ! Hätt noch jemand nur zum Filmen mitgehen sollen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juli 2007)

jepp...hat man heut echt gesehen wie geil das is wenn einer nur filmt die ganze zeit...vielen dank hier nochmals an frozen_125 für dieses engagement 
ansonsten war das race sehr turbulent...im training zerfiel bereits mein linker shcuh in einzelteile so dass ich hoffen musste das ich mir nicht noch die sohle per clickies wegziehe dann liefs halbwegs bis es tierisch zu regnen begonnen hatte...
meine zeit kam  ich fur meinen qualilauf eigentlich bis auf einen kleinen rutscher recht gut, vom gefühl her net letzter ;-)
es war die 4.beste zeit...leider wurde nach der quali das rennen aufgrund der wetterverhältnisse abgebrochen...die bedingungen waren anscheindend unfahrbar für 90 % des starterfelds  

war also echt cool das weekend...und ich sollte mehr ds races fahren


----------



## $tealth (29. Juli 2007)

> unfahrbar für 90 % des starterfelds



Alles Flaschen...


----------



## Frozen125 (29. Juli 2007)

> > unfahrbar für 90 % des starterfelds
> 
> 
> Alles Flaschen...



bevor es geregnet hat sah des noch ganz anders aus ^^

war aber sehr lustig und anstrengend selbst nur zu filmen ^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juli 2007)

stimmt im trockenen hätte ich alt ausgesehen...bin halt ein regengott  

du hast ja einige derbe stürze drauf...voll geil , ich glaub das video is diesmal echt hot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (29. Juli 2007)

> voll geil , ich glaub das video is diesmal echt hot


Goil !


----------



## Frozen125 (29. Juli 2007)

hab ja auch fast 1 std gefilmt ^^ da sollte schon was gutes rauskommen ^^

wo sind die versprochenen bilder ???


----------



## $tealth (29. Juli 2007)

Welche Bilder ?

Die haben die Bilder von uns nicht hochgeladen !
Wir versuchen grad, irgendwie an die Pics zu kommen..


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juli 2007)

sodele hier bitteschön...


----------



## $tealth (29. Juli 2007)

Sieht sehr rutschig aus !
Das erste ist witzig..da macht einer gleich nen abflug in den Matsch..


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juli 2007)

das is auch sehr lustich...wie gesagt ihr habt allen grund euch auf das video zu freuen :->


----------



## $tealth (30. Juli 2007)

Das hier ist das einzige Bild das ich bisher ergattern konnte:


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juli 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> naja die alten herren sollten vielleicht einfashc mal mit den erbauern sprechen...meines wissens ist dort nun alles erlaubt da segen vom gemeinderat vorhanden...
> 
> schlecht is das zeugs net...schult einen smooth zu fahren...also keep it cool man...



ok, mir schickt ja leider niemand post in der steht, in kickach ist jetzt alles erlaubt 

wer sind denn die erbauer?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Juli 2007)

Respekt Jungs, für das was jetzt in Kickach steht... Hab heut morgen meinen Hundespaziergang dorthin verlegt....
Für mich als Rooky ist zwar nich mehr soviel dabei, aber ich hoff ich komm da irgendwann mal hin...
Nochmals dicken Respekt an alle die über die Dinger fliegen, mir geht schon beim Anblick die Düse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (30. Juli 2007)

Macht aber tierisch Spaß da.
Besonders die mittlere Line hats mir angetan. Da kann man richtig Gas geben !


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juli 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Das hier ist das einzige Bild das ich bisher ergattern konnte:



das bild is super...wo hast das jetzt aufgetrieben ? will auch


----------



## $tealth (30. Juli 2007)

Ich hab die halt angeschrieben.
Das geht auf deren Homepage Links unten.

Zitat aus der e-mail:


> Hallo Johannes
> 
> Es war uns leider nicht möglich, die Bilder aller 127 Teilnehmer aufs
> Web zu stellen. Unser Fotograf war auf der ganzen Strecke unterwegs und
> ...



Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: Wie komme ich an die anderen Bilder ran ???


----------



## loopluc (30. Juli 2007)

soooo jungs, zurück aus pds  eeeeeeeeeeeendgeil da! 
Fab was geht mit dir? nich jump am chaeserrugg ich wil ez au ma nach kickach


----------



## $tealth (30. Juli 2007)

Kommt das Video heute noch ? 
Ich will nicht stressen, war nur ne Frage.


----------



## Frozen125 (30. Juli 2007)

genau wo bleibt des video ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juli 2007)

video wird fertig aber ich denke den link gibt es erst morgen...

@loopluc na wie wars in pds ?


----------



## $tealth (30. Juli 2007)

Die haben die Bilder von uns doch noch hochgeladen !


----------



## Pilatus (30. Juli 2007)

God shave the queen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Juli 2007)

so hier das sehr lustige video aus gaildorf

http://rapidshare.com/files/46011876/gaildorf07.mpg.html


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Juli 2007)

Sehr witziges Video  
Erinnert mich irgendwie an die letzte Schaumparty, wenn die Komapatienten ihre Beine nich mehr unter Kontrolle haben  

Weiter so.....


----------



## $tealth (31. Juli 2007)

Sehr geil !


----------



## Frozen125 (31. Juli 2007)

jop is gut geworden


----------



## Pilatus (2. August 2007)

Sind alle Tot?
Woe Radeln! Samstag dörten, Sonntag daunhillen. Und alle kommen mit!


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. August 2007)

hört sich grds sehr gut an...sollte aber dann schnellstmöglich noch klickpedalschuh mir besorgen...die oakleys sind im training am sonntag auseinandergeflogen


----------



## Pilatus (2. August 2007)

Die besten Flatpedalfahrer der Welt fahren Flatpedals!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (2. August 2007)

bin aber kein flatpedalfahrer


----------



## loopluc (3. August 2007)

geht so iwas in kickach? würd ez gern ma kommen 

dann fahr halt flat fab! 

http://rapidshare.com/files/46701174/bikeaug07.wmv
gestern auf meiner strecke gemacht, naja große kicker kommen no, bin ich am bauen


----------



## $tealth (4. August 2007)

Was is jetz mit Sonntag krass biken ?


----------



## loopluc (4. August 2007)

genau he, was is los?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. August 2007)

Au wenn mi fascht koiner kennt... Bin ab 11 in Kickach... Sollten mehr kommen, bring ich noch was schönes zum trinken mit!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. August 2007)

Viel Spaß an alle   pilatus, fahrbereit und ich werden in die schöne Schweiz düsen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. August 2007)

In diesem Fall wünsch ich den Austausch-Schweizern nen heiden Spaß


----------



## $tealth (5. August 2007)

Soso Fab jetzt holst dir auch noch ein 





> Commencal


.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. August 2007)

na leute wie wars in kickach ?

filzbach war sehr geil 

@stealth jepp ein richtig geiles spaßmobil :> dafür fliegt das i-drive 5 raus ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. August 2007)

Servus Schweizer....

Leider war bei mir heut wieder so tierisch der Wurm drin, dass es beim Kopfbiken geblieben ist...
Einzig gute ist, dass ich nicht schon morgen früh wieder hinter meiner Rezeption stehen muss. Kona ist schon verladen und morgen sobald es hell ist und ich die Augen aufmach gehts los!!!

Wie stehen die nächste Zeit die Chancen Dich in Kickack zu treffen???


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



Der Kameramann muss ja derbe was aufm Kasten haben...

Wo bleibt das wiedeo?


----------



## $tealth (6. August 2007)

> Der Kameramann muss ja derbe was aufm Kasten haben...


Auf jeden Fall ! Das Bild könnte aber noch ne runde Photoshop vertragen...

...Genau wo bleibt das





> wiedeo?


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

Wenn ich grad nochmal Wiedeo lese, Das könnte auch der wahnsinnige Anfänger, der immer die Strecke blockiert hat, gesagt haben: Wie Deo?


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2007)

halt's maul!


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2007)

wer von den anderen hier im forum kommt das nächste mal mit mir mit in' bikepark?

das war voll langweilig mit denen...

dicke bikes und durchgestylte fashion, aber nichts auf dem kasten die brüder

nur grosse sprüche klopfen und dann: "huäääh, der hat ja kein platz gemacht und die strecke blockiert..."

trottel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2007)

@trottlatus

halt's maul!


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

Ich hätte dich doch abschiessen sollen...


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

Dann machen wir es das nächste mal nicht langweilig und ich schiess dich ab, schieb nochmal den Berg hoch und fahr dann über deinen Kopp! 
=> nicht fahrbereit


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann machen wir es das nächste mal nicht langweilig und ich schiess dich ab, schieb nochmal den Berg hoch und fahr dann über deinen Kopp!
> => nicht fahrbereit



schaut her! das kommt davon, wenn man sich mit mir anlegt!

so gefrustet war bisher jeder, der die fresse zu weit aufgerissen hatte.

in ein paar jahren bist du vielleicht so gut wie ich vor ein paar jahren war


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

Du hast da was falsch verstanden: Es war Langweilig im Sitzen hinter dir herzufahren.  Trottel

Wiedeo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> wer von den anderen hier im forum kommt das nächste mal mit mir mit in' bikepark?



Ihr müsst dann eben hinradeln


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. August 2007)

BIKEPARK 
Sofort wär ich dabei, nur früh genug bei mir melden, damit ich im Geschäft sagen kann.... Bin nicht da.... 

Stelle auch geeignetes KFZ mit ausreichend Platz und Leistung zur Verfügung 

Vorraussetzung, Anfänger like me is welcome!!!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2007)

Idiotolatus schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast da was falsch verstanden: Es war Langweilig im Sitzen hinter dir herzufahren.



Du fährst so langsam, dass du nicht mal merkst, wann du die Strecke rollst oder hinter mir im Lift sitzt...



			
				Trottelatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr müsst dann eben hinradeln



Da sieht man mal wieder deine bodenlose Gemeinheit! Nur weil du langsamer bist als ich, dürfen die anderen gleich auch nicht mehr mit...tz tz. Wie eingeschnappt kann man denn sein? OK, ich kanns verstehen Ich hab dich ja wirklich patschnass gemacht


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Vorraussetzung, Anfänger like me is welcome!!!!!!



Das ist egal. fahrbereit braucht dich nur als Fahrer. Wenn ihr dann da seit, dann macht er eh sein eigenes Ding: fährt neben der Strecke in Kuhzäune, versucht ob er die Bremsen zum Glühen bekommt usw.
A, ne, vielleicht trinkt er auch dein Trinken weg. 
Tip noch am Rande: Wenn ihr um 0800 los wollt, dann triff dich um 0630 mit ihm. In der Zwischenzeit kannst du dann noch aufs Klo, Kaffee trinken, 4 Räder auseinanderbauen, einpacken, deinen Kumpel abholen, zum Bäcker gehen und ne Zigarette rauchen. Dann brauchst du Knöpfe im Auto, damit er beschäftigt ist, und Funky-Music ganz laut.

Und erwähne NIE, daß er nicht fahrradfahren kann. Sonst ist er so eingeschnappt wie jetzt und putzt dein Rad/Räder nicht mehr...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann brauchst du Knöpfe im Auto, damit er beschäftigt ist, und Funky-Music ganz laut.
> 
> Und erwähne NIE, daß er nicht fahrradfahren kann. Sonst ist er so eingeschnappt wie jetzt und putzt dein Rad/Räder nicht mehr...



Oh oh, Problem Funky... Aus dem Alter bin ich raus   bzw. ich könnt natürlich statt Kaffee was gschaits drinka, aber no fahr i besser koin meter me, egal ob mit auto oder radl.... 
Dann nehm ich halt Pilatus und d Jocha mit... Der wollt sowieso mal ne Probefahrt haben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2007)

Maulatus schrieb:
			
		

>



@all

was sagt er?


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. August 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich halt Pilatus und d Jocha mit... Der wollt sowieso mal ne Probefahrt haben!!!



 bin aber einiges gewohnt   aber dein angegebener spritverbrauch läßt auf nen fahrstil wie meinem schließen


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

WieDeo schrieb:


> @all
> 
> blablabla





Ne, du musst mir jetzt mir jetzt mit Schlägen drohen, sonst kommen wir hier nicht weiter


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> aber dein angegebener spritverbrauch läßt auf nen fahrstil wie meinem schließen



Dann fahr ich selber


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. August 2007)

Sagen wir mal so, ich habs noch nicht geschafft das mein Hund kotzt 

Er ist drängeln, Lichthupe, Blinker links und 250 km/h gewohnt... Ich glaub sogar das er es total geil findet wenn der V8 richtig laut wird


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. August 2007)

aaaah genau mein fahrstil...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> aaaah genau mein fahrstil...



    Dann würd ich jetzt mal pauschal sagen, wir müssen in einen dt. Bikepark und früh los fahren damit dieser beschrieben Spaß gewährleistet ist... Denn im A und CH Land ist mir die ******* einfach zu teuer


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ne, du musst mir jetzt mir jetzt mit Schlägen drohen, sonst kommen wir hier nicht weiter



so wie auf der strecke als es ein bisschen steiler wurde?


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

Ja, als ich behauptet hab, daß du da runter kommst. Du aber dann doch keine Eier hattest. Da hast du mich bedroht: Warte wenn ich´s geschafft habe hier runterzuschieben, dann kannst du dein blaues Wunder erleben.
Am Ende war er so erschöpft vom runterschieben, dann konnte er mir nicht mal mehr drohen.
So ist sie die langweilige Jugend von heute...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (6. August 2007)

Das Bike nen Dh  





> runterschieben


??? 
Das ist doch sicher gefährlicher als fahren..


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2007)

Mach das mal einem Wahnsinnigen klar...


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. August 2007)

hier das Video 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=CEZW1OWY


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> .... vom runterschieben, dann konnte er mir nicht mal mehr drohen....



Ich bin zwar noch nicht solange dabei, war aber eigentlich immer der Meinung das man in diesem Sport hochschiebt und runter fährt, nich andersrum... 

Hab ich da was falsch verstanden???


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Du hast nix falsch verstanden, DU nicht...

Schickes Video Jochen. Näxtes Mal fahren wir schneller, springen höher und sehen noch stylischer aus!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. August 2007)

Jochen.... sehr schickes Video mit sehr sehr schicker Musi!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (7. August 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> wer von den anderen hier im forum kommt das nächste mal mit mir mit in' bikepark?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fahrbereit (7. August 2007)

Achtung fresse halten, ich muss was bekannt geben:


ich werde mich aus dem sport zurückziehen!


meine karriere ist hiermit beendet, ich habe alles erreicht und will nicht länger der abstreicher für gammlige stylertypen sein. mein genie braucht eine kreative pause und das biketraining wird um die häfte, also auf eine stufe über euerem niveau, reduziert. 
möglicherweise, wenn in zwei/drei jahren, die ansprüche gewachsen, die strecken mal schwierig und die konkurrenz meiner ebenbürdig und des zweikampfes wert sind, ziehe ich ein comeback in erwägung. ihr hört und lest dann rechtzeitig davon.


dann mal noch viel spass und stolpert nicht beim runtertragen!
flaschen


----------



## Robsen (7. August 2007)

Ich vergaß: Mal wieder sehr nette aneinander gereihte, mit klangvollen Instrumenten verfeinerte Bilder.       

Kurz: Tip Top Wiedeo  

@DC the Video Cuter: nimm mal Slayer ´Payback`   
Ich seh schon, die Style-Polzei muss Dir mal etwas unter die Arme greifen. 

harharhar


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Karriere?
Bleib du in deinem beschränkten Betonpark und mach weiter so Tüdelkram.
Das richtige fahren überläst du den richtigen Männern


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Habt ihr eigentlich alle nix zu tun?


----------



## Robsen (7. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich alle nix zu tun?



Das selbe hab ich mich grade auch gefragt. Faule Säcke!


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Ich hab Pause, solange der Rechner Teile aus SAP runterlädt.

Eure Entschuldigung?


----------



## Robsen (7. August 2007)

Nen guten Job  

Ne schmarn, heute das komplette gegenteil. Muss erst um 13 uhr starten aber dafür bis 23 uhr. But I don´t care. Bis dahin ist Heavy Mörtel hören und en Käffchen trinken angesagt.

SAP??? Ist das die abkürzung für $chlmmpen Anal Penetriert????? Schweinkram


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Ne, 
Stefans atrophied penis


----------



## Robsen (7. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (7. August 2007)

> Das richtige fahren überlässt du den richtigen Männern



WORD !!!!

Zum Wie-deo: Sag mal fab hast du da etwa Material vom letzten mal Filzbach reingeschnitten^^ Ich sehs genau....
Ansonsten sehr gut geworden !


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Ja hat er.
Er hatte nicht wirklich Zeit zum Filmen. Weil jedes Mal wenn er unten angekommen ist waren wir grad mit der Zigarette fertig und sind dann gleich wieder hoch und wieder runter. Neue Zigarette, Zig fertig, Fabi da und weiter. Und so ging das den ganzen Tag.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Das selbe hab ich mich grade auch gefragt. Faule Säcke!



Nee, nur das richtige gelernt!!! zumindest um vor em PC zu hocken... Andererseits das falsche gelernt, weil zu wenig Zeit um auf em Bike zu hocken


----------



## fahrbereit (7. August 2007)

*hust*


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Ja?


----------



## $tealth (7. August 2007)

Fangt jetzt nicht schon wieder an...


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Wir haben nie aufgehört.
Misch dich nicht ein!!!!!!


----------



## $tealth (7. August 2007)

Wie so kleine Kinder...
Lächerlich !
Aber ich misch mich net ein, keine Panik.
Geht mich nix an...


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Wie kleine Kinder? Du hast sooo keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (7. August 2007)

Wer hat Bock morgen nach Hindelang mitzugehen?


----------



## fahrbereit (7. August 2007)

haltet alle eure mäuler!

wenn ich mich zivilisiert und in normalem ton mit pilatus unterhalte, habt ihr euch nicht einzumischen, klar?!

sowas von keine manieren..tztz.


----------



## loopluc (7. August 2007)

dann macht halt n thread auf, 

pilatus vs fahrbereit-->bitte nicht stören

 
Ne wer will morgen nach hindelang kommen?


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Das sich alle einmischen müssen...

Massafakka


----------



## $tealth (7. August 2007)

Ich wär in Hindelang auf jeden Fall dabei !
Endlich mal wieder Bremsebeläge verrauchen^^


----------



## fahrbereit (7. August 2007)

wo waren wir...?

ah ja..! ich hustete.

@pillepallelatus
geh sterben!
und schaff was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Geh mal an den Gleisen horchen ob ein Zug kommt...

Ich bin noch für 40 min da. Danach riecht es im Büro nach verbranntem Gummi... 
Also so wie du, WieDeo


----------



## fahrbereit (7. August 2007)

ich wunder mich wie du es hinbekommst, sooft hier zu posten? habt ihr unten neben der kaffeemaschine auchn pc mit internet, denn dort hältst du dich ja 50% des tages auf.


----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2007)

Ich hab keine Zigaretten mehr. Da lohnt sich der Weg nicht mehr so oft.
Ich war heut nicht so oft und nicht so lang. muss ja arbeiten.

Aso, Halts Maul


----------



## bikingarni (7. August 2007)

@stealth: loopluc und ich fahren im passat, zu dritt wirds da drin kritisch. Müsstest halt selber fahren, wenns Wetter nicht zu beschissen ist, fahren wir auf jeden Fall.


----------



## $tealth (7. August 2007)

"nicht zu beschissen" heißt bei dir was ?

Wenn ich fahre, dann eh erst so dass ich pünktlich zur Halbtagskarte da bin.


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. August 2007)

wie siehts mit morgen aus ? hey Ihr oschtböcke und schluchten********r...was geht aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab ?


----------



## $tealth (10. August 2007)

Alles nur net langweilig kickach 
Hindelang moshen oder sonstwas vollkrasses.. 
Bin b(e)reit für große Taten..
@fab bei dir klemmt das "a"  
wolltesch net des BikeAttack mitfahren ?


----------



## $tealth (11. August 2007)

Morgen wirds Wetter schön !
Ich bin am Sonntag recht sicher in Hindelang...
~..--Rocken--..~


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. August 2007)

ich glaub ich düs heut mal wieder nach kickach -) noch wer am start ?


----------



## Robsen (12. August 2007)

Hab mir sagen lassen das die Kickach Trails jetzt als Sportgelämde erklärt wurden. Stimmt das?????

Wäre sehr geil. Hab ja Urlaub im moment, und wenns reicht könnt man ja was aus den umgestürtzten Bäumen was bauen. Will wieder den ganzen Trail fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (12. August 2007)

so zurück von viel geschiebe , fahrerisch viel gerutsche  aber dafür mords spaß...
es bleibt festzuhalten : robsen is pretty fast geworden und die überraschung überhaupt : tobi aka stinkyprimo fährt nicht nur ein extrem geiles auto sondern is auch biketechnisch nicht untalentiert...er hat sich mehr als wacker geschlagen und kann auch einstecken !!! respect !!!

war luschtig...des schreit nach wiederholung


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> .... die überraschung überhaupt : tobi aka stinkyprimo fährt nicht nur ein extrem geiles auto sondern is auch biketechnisch nicht untalentiert...er hat sich mehr als wacker geschlagen und kann auch einstecken !!! respect !!!
> 
> war luschtig...des schreit nach wiederholung



Alter da werd ich ja zu dem ganzen gegrinse auch noch ROT im Gesicht... Danke und ja Wiederholung so schnell wie geht... Selten so spaßig und trotzdem Herausfordernd... Viele geben für so ne Schlampackung nen haufen Kohle aus  

Ich habs gerademal zum Umziehen geschafft und sitz jetzt gut riechend an der Rezeption


----------



## $tealth (12. August 2007)

Hindelang war auch sähr nais..
Perfekte Bedingungen und ne aufgeräumte Strecke.
Was will man mehr ?
Irgendwo in der Nähe muss es paar Bergsteiger wo runtergehauen haben....
Ewig lang Heli- Gekreise und irgenwann sind se dann mit Notarzt und Rettungssack an der Winde gen Tal gesaust.
Nach fünf Minuten gleich nochmal rauf und wieder mit nem Verletzten? runter zu den Krankenwägen.  
Übel übel; da oben rund ums Oberjoch passieren dauernd Unfälle.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. August 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Hindelang war auch sähr nais..
> Perfekte Bedingungen und ne aufgeräumte Strecke.
> Was will man mehr ?
> Irgendwo in der Nähe muss es paar Bergsteiger wo runtergehauen haben....
> ...



So siehts leider aus... Seiht es wieder viele Menschen anspricht wandern und klettern zu gehen passiert auch mehr... Hatte die gleiche Erfahrung in Meran gemacht... Viele übernehmen sich total und sind einfach auch von den Kraftreserven her gesehen, nicht fit genug 1000 hm zu Fuß zu machen und sich im Hochalpinen bereich zu bewegen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. August 2007)

aus alter Tradition zu dieser Uhrzeit das WE Video :->>>

http://rapidshare.com/files/48656232/gehrenberg07.mpg.html


----------



## loopluc (13. August 2007)

schickes vid fab...


----------



## Robsen (13. August 2007)

Yeah! Sehr gut geworden. Vorallem die ruhige Hand des Porno Filmers. Man merkt halt die erfahrung im Filmgeschäft. 

War Spass pur, wie auch auf den Bildern zu sehen ist. Schreit nach ner baldigen wiederholung. Hab immernoch diese geilen Bilder im Kopf un en Grinser in ner Fresse.


----------



## $tealth (13. August 2007)

Super Video !
Sieht nach ner menge Spaß aus ! Dagegen war das Gemoshe in Hinde die reineste Tortur..


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. August 2007)

Bin selbst erstaunt über meine ruhige Hand, war ja nicht unbedingt zu erwarten nach den getätigten Abfahrten  

Also Wiederholung ist ein muss, auch gerne wieder bei widrigen Bedingungen! Glaube ohne die ganze Sauerei hätten wir nich ganz so viel gegrinst!!!  

Und Jochen, super Video für eine solch zügige Überarbeitung... Natürlich auch wieder best ausgewällte Hintergrundmusik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (13. August 2007)

jaaaaa spaß hat es jede menge gemacht...auch am video zu sehen , selbst das schneiden hat spaß gemacht gestern nacht 
und es ist eine schöne erinnerung an diesen geilen tag...und wir sind uns alle einig...es werden weitere folgen  downhill for life


----------



## $tealth (13. August 2007)

Was hat der Robsen (isser doch?) da auf dem Baum gemacht ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. August 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Was hat der Robsen (isser doch?) da auf dem Baum gemacht ?



Isser, der hat gefilmt alla NWD, Earthed und Roam Style


----------



## Robsen (13. August 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Was hat der Robsen (isser doch?) da auf dem Baum gemacht ?







Hab da nen schönen platz zum verweilen und rauchen gefunden. Außerdem, was unsere Vorfahren können, kann ich schon länger. harharharh

Zudem wars witzig zum filmen. Aber in meiner Hose war so ne seltsame Spur. Ich weiß auch nich wo die herkam??? Ich glaub ich gehör zur Spreu


----------



## $tealth (13. August 2007)

Ach so...welche Aufnahmen sind denn das ? Sieht lustig aus wie du dich an den Baum klammerst...hatteste Angst du könntest runterfallen ?


----------



## Robsen (13. August 2007)

Das ding hat so ne komische Dynamik bekommen. Die Düse ging mir schon ganz ordentlich. Aber es hat sich gelohnt. Die Aufnahmen sind jene die leicht von oben sind, direkt am anfang. 

Übrigens $tealth, komm mal mit wenns wieder da hin geht. Ist für Dich nur Hurageil. Drops, Speed und Gerutsche incl.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> ............ und Gerutsche incl.!



Und das ist noch sehr harmlos ausgedrückt!!!


----------



## $tealth (14. August 2007)

Wär sofort dabei. Aber ich bzw. mein Bike kann leider nicht fliegen..Wird also schwierig zum den Gehrenberg zu kommen. Ich schaffs mit dem Bus max. bis nach Ravensburg...dann is Schluss. Müsst ich iwo im Auto mitfahren.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. August 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Wär sofort dabei.....  Ich schaffs mit dem Bus max. bis nach Ravensburg...dann is Schluss. Müsst ich iwo im Auto(t) mitfahren.



Das ja dann gar kein Problem, steig an der Abzweigung Hinzistobel aus und in mein Auto ein


----------



## $tealth (14. August 2007)

All right ! Mal schauen was nächstes we so geht.


----------



## Frozen125 (14. August 2007)

also nächstes mal wär ich auch dabei


----------



## fahrbereit (14. August 2007)

@JochenDC

ich würde dir ja gerne eine pn schicken, in der ich dir sage dass:



> Der Posteingang von Jochen_DC ist voll. Jochen_DC kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.



aber darum gehts auch nicht.

würde sie bitte..?

sonst behalt ich die geheimnisse für mich

edit:
und commençal schreibt man mit ç!

aber du bekommst eh nur ne replikaversion*pfeif*


----------



## Pilatus (14. August 2007)

halts Maul!

Wieso hast du eigentlich kein bescheuertes Bild mehr als Avatar?


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. August 2007)

halts maul ! schwobaseckl...wo warst du am we ? bei annika und tommy ?  

komm grad vom meta fahren...abartig, macht nur spaß...yeah baby


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> komm grad vom meta fahren...abartig, macht nur spaß...yeah baby



Das ging jetzt aber schneller wie am Sonntag besprochen  

Glückwunsch zum neuen Spaßfaktor


----------



## Pilatus (14. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> bei annika und tommy ?



Bei Annika ja.
Aber wer ist tommy?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (15. August 2007)

Oh der Fab hat Spass am Enduro heitzen. Hab ich mir gedacht. Vorallem kommt schmalz in schenkel welcher zum DH ja auch gebraucht wird. Wie gesagt, nächste woche mal ne entspannte Tour durchs Lauratal oder ähnlich.....Angebot steht. Aber keine SPRITZTour. harharhar


Wenns morgen nicht schüttet gehts noch auf die Gehrenberg Trails. $tealth? Spreu oder Weizen? Oder gar Hefe Weizen? Ich alter Reimkeim. harharhar


----------



## $tealth (15. August 2007)

Na auf jeden Fall 


> Hefe Weizen !


Was will ich bei der Spreu...
Hoffentlich klappts. Muss morgen am späteren Nachmittag zu meinem Vadder. 
Am Donnerstag arbeiten :kotz: und dann komm ich am Freitag wieder.
Morgen weis ich mehr.
Mich kästs so an das ich ne Facharbeit schreiben muss...Jetzt hats mich grad nommal gepack..konnte nich pennen...bin tatsächlich nochmal aufgestanden um weiterzuschreiben.. 
Ich muss komplett bescheuert sein...


----------



## Robsen (15. August 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Ich muss komplett bescheuert sein...



Jepp, bist du. um die Uhrzeit schlafen normale Menschen. Ich darf das behaupten, bin ja nich normal.  Aber das ist eine andere geschichte und muss nicht zu solch später stunde genauer erklärt werden.

Außerdem stehen Handkatzen neben mir. lecker.....


Was auch immer späterer Nachmittag bedeutet, würd etwa gegen 1300 in RV starten.


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

Beim Jochen bringts auch kein Schmalz in den Beinen net...
Da muss ein Ruck durch ihn durch. 

Am Wochenende irgendwo mit Lift?


----------



## $tealth (15. August 2007)

Filzbach, Hindelang..was wär sonst noch im "nähehren Umkreis" ? Todtnau vielleicht ? Obwohl Filzbach sicher geiler wär. Oder Nich ?


----------



## fahrbereit (15. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> halts Maul!



ja halt du doch dein blödes maul 

dein vadder war da und was war? häh?

die beläge warn die falschen, du honk 

jetzt hatter sie woanners gekaft und wir bleiben auf dem schei§§ den keiner braucht sitzen 

ihr juppies macht die ganze bikebrance kapott 

ich hasse dich und deinen gesamten stammbaum 



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso hast du eigentlich kein bescheuertes Bild mehr als Avatar?


wieso kannst du auf einmal ins inet?
ich ruf dein chef an und erzähl ihm *alles*...na warte...




so, das sollte reichen 

am we in' skatepark


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

Wenn du zu doof bist, die richtigen Beläge zu bestellen. kann ich auch nix. Die Radbranche ruiniert sich durch gefährliches Halbwissen und purer Doofheit selber! Du Trottel!!!

Samstag Sk8park, Sonntag was mit Lift, wenn Trocken. Ich hab doch nur Trockenreifen.
Nicht wie andere Semiprofessionelle Poser mit einem Satz Maxxis HR in 3C, Michelin Mud, Maxxis Wetscream in ST usw...


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

Aso, um meiner Arbeit nachzugehen muss ich mich an ein externes Netz Netz hängen. Und da gibt es Zufälligerweise keinerlei Beschränkungen...
Ansonsten war ich bei mir zuhause im Netz. Also Freizeit.
Warum hast du um die Uhrzeit Zeit um rumzupöbeln? Nix zum schaffen?
Ich sag alles deinem Chef...


----------



## $tealth (15. August 2007)

Jetzt gehts ab..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> ich hasse dich und deinen gesamten stammbaum



Und dein Stammbaum ist ein Kreis! 



			
				Südländischer Mitbürger schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin deine Mudder du Hurensohn



Ich werde grad warm. Es geht also noch lange nicht ab...


----------



## $tealth (15. August 2007)

Ok, alles klar.
Wohin am Sonntag ?


----------



## fahrbereit (15. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wenn du zu doof bist, die richtigen Beläge zu bestellen. kann ich auch nix. Die Radbranche ruiniert sich durch gefährliches Halbwissen und purer Doofheit selber! Du Trottel!!!
> 
> Samstag Sk8park



falsch mein internationaler oberflächlicher alkohlikerfreund. die beläge die ich bestellt habe, sind auch gekommmmmmmen, und zwar jene, welche DU bei mir bestellt hast. das es eine ganz andere bremse ist, kann ich nicht in der zeitung lesen 

und samstag kann ich nich, weil arbeiten und so und zwar länger und woanders als üblich - klar?!



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Aso, um meiner Arbeit nachzugehen muss ich mich an ein externes Netz Netz hängen. Und da gibt es Zufälligerweise keinerlei Beschränkungen...
> Ansonsten war ich bei mir zuhause im Netz. Also Freizeit.
> Warum hast du um die Uhrzeit Zeit um rumzupöbeln? Nix zum schaffen?
> Ich sag alles deinem Chef...



jaja, um deiner arbeit nachzugehen hat eure kaffeemaschine jetzt ein externes netz? 
ausserdem zählt es unter anderem zu meiner arbeit, unbrauchbaren problemen auf den grund zu gehen, in dem fall wieder DU 

naja, mit dir macht man was mit 

aber das wird schon noch, die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt du schaffst das



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kaffeemaschine wird grad warm. Es geht also noch lange nicht ab...


hab ichs doch gewusst...


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> die beläge die ich bestellt habe, sind auch gekommmmmmmen, und zwar jene, welche DU bei mir bestellt hast. das es eine ganz andere bremse ist, kann ich nicht in der zeitung lesen



Ich hab die Beläge für deine alte Bremse bestellt. Welche hast du bestellt?



fahrbereit schrieb:


> und samstag kann ich nich, weil arbeiten und so und zwar länger und woanders als üblich


Schwarzarbeit also. Ich sag alles dem Finanzamt... 

Ich bin ja nicht nur am Kaffeeautomat. Entweder Pöbeln oder Automat. Immer so halbhalb. Man muss ja mal emails checken ob einer was will oder einer angerufen hat.


----------



## fahrbereit (15. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich hab die Beläge für deine alte Bremse bestellt. Welche hast du bestellt?


ich hätte es wissen sollen...du nimmst ja generell alle meine alten teile...



Pilatus schrieb:


> Schwarzarbeit also. Ich sag alles dem Finanzamt...


nein, keine schwarzarbeit, geht zwar bis es dunkel ist, hat damit jedoch  nichts zu tun. das lernst du aber noch in der 6. klasse.



Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht nur am Kaffeeautomat. Entweder Pöbeln oder Automat. Immer so halbhalb. Man muss ja mal emails checken ob einer was will oder einer angerufen hat.


wenn ich meinen meister gemacht hab, studiere ich noch dipl. ing.
kann ja nicht sein, sowas...


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

Das hab ich dir aber 2x gesagt, daß es deine Alte ist.
Wenn du nicht soviel starren und an krankes Zeugs denken würdest, hättest du es mitbekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

Dir würde ich Orgelbau empfehlen zu studieren...

Was hast du vor am Samstag? dann geh ich eben mit dem Uwe innen Skatepark WGT. Der Uwe ist eh viel witziger, weil den hauts auch mal auf die Fresse.


----------



## fahrbereit (15. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Das hab ich dir aber 2x gesagt, daß es deine Alte ist.


nein, hast du nicht 



Pilatus schrieb:


> Dir würde ich Orgelbau empfehlen zu studieren...
> 
> Was hast du vor am Samstag? dann geh ich eben mit dem Uwe innen Skatepark WGT. Der Uwe ist eh viel witziger, weil den hauts auch mal auf die Fresse.



orgelbau? immerhin hats was mit akustik zu tun...hmmm, aber ich will doch später nur am rechne..äh kaffeemaschine stehen.

ich muss *arbeiten*. hab ich doch schon dreimal gesagt. idiot!

der uwe kann auch nich, weil wir ihn tatsächlich übereden konnten uns bei der *arbeit* zu helfen ja glaub es ruhig 

du hast demnach keine freunde mehr hier


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

Dann geh ich eben an den Baggersee *chillen *und _*biertrinken*_


----------



## fahrbereit (15. August 2007)

stimmt, ich vergas dein freund bier


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

du bist eben doch ersetzbar. Eigentlich relativ einfach. 
Vorteil Bier: Es starrt nicht dumm in der Landschaft rum, man kann dran nuckeln, es nervt nur wenn´s leer ist und dann stellt man es einfach weg und holt ein neues.


----------



## fahrbereit (15. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> du bist eben doch ersetzbar. Eigentlich relativ einfach.
> Vorteil Bier: Es starrt nicht dumm in der Landschaft rum, man kann dran nuckeln, es nervt nur wenn´s leer ist und dann stellt man es einfach weg und holt ein neues.



das war wirklich gemein und ich weiss nicht wie ich kontern soll


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

BATSCH!!!
direkt an die Wand geklatscht.


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Nicht wie andere Semiprofessionelle Poser mit einem Satz Maxxis HR in 3C, Michelin Mud, Maxxis Wetscream in ST usw...



hmmm meint der etwa mich ? fühl mich da irgendiwe net angesprochen denn im posen bin ich doch vollprofi   

todtnau rulez forever over filzbach meine jungen padawane hier  ... pilatus will da nur nicht hin um sich wochen wenn nicht jahrelang anhören zu müssen wie ich ihms geziegt habe...so isses jawuhl 


p.s.: bin wieder mit helmcam ausgestattet


----------



## Frozen125 (15. August 2007)

mmh als ich wär für filzbach da ich des noch nicht kenn ^^  
aber ansonsten hauptsache fahren ^^


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> pilatus will da nur nicht hin um sich wochen wenn nicht jahrelang anhören zu müssen wie ich ihms geziegt habe



Jetzt mal angenommen wir gehen nach Todtnau, und ich bin schneller wie du (stylischer eh) wieviele Biers gewinne ich?

Todtnau ist so weit weg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (15. August 2007)

aber dort ist es so gut...wieviel bier hättest denn dir verdient nach deiner opinion :->

...i need fashion ))


----------



## Pilatus (16. August 2007)

Wie lange fährt man denn nach Todtnau?

Du spendierst einen Kasten an einem lustigen Grillabend...


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. August 2007)

ich weiß nicht wielange du fährst ich brauch dahin 1,5 stunden... 

na so wie ich dich kenne legst du alles mir negativ aus dass ich den kasten zahl obwohl ich klar schneller stylisher und schöner bin als du nasenbär


----------



## Pilatus (17. August 2007)

Wette angenommen.
also brauchen wir 2,5h...

ich bin foll


----------



## $tealth (17. August 2007)

ich will auch mit...


----------



## fahrbereit (17. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht wielange du fährst ich brauch dahin 1,5 stunden...



mit nem golf bei regen und schneeglätte 

mit den sonst üblichen sportwagen sinds doch nur 30minuten, sei nicht so schüchtern! 



			
				Pilatus Heute 02:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin foll



 alter!

aber jetzt bist du nüchtern - schade.. wollt auch schnell noch ne wette mit dir machen


----------



## Pilatus (17. August 2007)

Nüchtern wäre anders! Ich fühl mich nicht... 

Was geht heute abend?


----------



## fahrbereit (17. August 2007)

_*arbeiten*_...

kommst du zum burgkino in rv? wir sind da und _*arbeiten*_...danach hat ein in unseren kreisen bekanntes verkäufertalent geburtstag, wir sind danach auch dort (in irgend einem angesagten szenelokal, dessen namen ich mir nicht gemerkt habe) und lassen die _*arbeit*_ ausklingen.

ps.: es gibt bier

ach ja...

fresse zu und mitdenken!


----------



## Robsen (17. August 2007)

Moin, 

hier noch ein kleiner Anreitz wie es auch zum Radeln gehen kann






Auf nach PDS      --  Yipie Yipie Yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (17. August 2007)

Mit dem Smart nach PDs ?
Respekt !


----------



## loopluc (17. August 2007)

pds rockt ohne ende! wohin gehst genau?


----------



## $tealth (17. August 2007)

He was ist jetzt am Sonntag ?

btw. 





			
				lück schrieb:
			
		

> pds rockt ohne ende! wohin gehst genau?


ich glaub der is scho weg..


----------



## loopluc (17. August 2007)

^^


----------



## Robsen (17. August 2007)

Erst ma Verwandschaft besuchen, Kuchen fressen, grillen und Weinproben bis einer bricht.

Und dann nach Champery oder Morgins....hab nur einen Tag zeit eingeplant. Aber da bin ich flexibel...harharhar


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. August 2007)

todtnau :->...und morgen ulm yeah yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (17. August 2007)

Wenn ich nach td mitfahren kann lassts mich rechtzeitig wissen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. August 2007)

td steht wegen forstarbeiten heut auf der kippe...aber ulm und das zeug dort macht mich heut mega an 





@stealth wir haben leider ein definitives platzproblem dieses we ;-(


----------



## Pilatus (18. August 2007)

Was ist die planung?

heute und morgen?

heute zwischen 2und 4 Skatepark RV oder was?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. August 2007)

hmm da wir am samstag leider erst immer um 17.00 uhr loskommen geh ich fremd und düs nach ulm...

wie du unschwer am oben gezeigten foto erkennen kannst ist das nur was für echte männer also nix für dich  

wegen todtnau morgen...ich ruf da gleichmal an wie die lage so is...


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. August 2007)

todtnau geht klar  das wohnzimmer wartet hehe


----------



## Pilatus (18. August 2007)

isses halbwegs trocken?
Ich mag nicht im Matsch rumfahren. Dann muss der Irre wieder mein Rad putzen und ich hab ein schlechtes Gewissen...


----------



## $tealth (18. August 2007)

Das Wetter soll gut werden !



			
				Mr.Dc schrieb:
			
		

> i need fashion



An alle: In Wangen gibts den surf4snow.
Wenn ihr mal in Wangen seit könnt ihr da mal reinschauen. Nur cooles Zeuch.


----------



## $tealth (18. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>


Is das bei Ulm ? Geiles Dingen !


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. August 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/49822745/ulm07.mpg.html

ein kleiner vorgeschmack auf das morgige todtnau video :>

@stealth jepp steht in ulm das ding nur derzeit absprung kaputt


----------



## $tealth (18. August 2007)

Was ist denn da los ? Liegt die scheiss Quali nur an ner Komprimierung oder stimmt was mit deiner Kamera nich ?
Ansonsten sehr interresant !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (19. August 2007)

linse war nicht justiert deshlab so gut wie keine schärfe...


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. August 2007)

so hier paar fotos da ja leider meine helmcam wieder kaputt ist ((
Fitze am stylen





Naja , die Filmerei üben wir noch Fitze...echt dünn


----------



## Pilatus (20. August 2007)

Ich üb filmen und du fahrradfahren


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. August 2007)

ja wie denn...keiner hilft mir , bin sooo schlecht  

ich glaub ich hör den sport auf da hoffnungsloser fall und werde go-cart pro


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ja wie denn...keiner hilft mir , bin sooo schlecht



Kannst mit Hilfe von mir jederzeit rechnen  

Werd auf keinen Fall meinen Instructor im Regen stehen lassen


----------



## fahrbereit (21. August 2007)

Jochen DC schrieb:
			
		

> Naja , die Filmerei üben wir noch Fitze...echt dünn


aber hallo!

wenn er bier so trinken würde, wie er filmt, wäre ich glatt neidisch!


ausserdem werde ich ab sofort wieder verstärkt freeriden 

d.h.:

-singletrails flowig fahren
-singletrails schnell fahren
-singletrails technisch fahren
-viel berghochfahren
-viel bergabfahren
-trialbike wieder fit machen
-bestimmte abschnitte volllast sprinten
-euch alle fertig machen
-den wolrdcup im DH, dual und 4X holen
-auswandern


----------



## Robsen (21. August 2007)

Home Sweet Hell! Was ist das fürn kack wetter hier??????????

Kurzer Bericht vom Trip: PDS war leider nicht drin. Dafür aber Crans Montana weils direkt hinter der Haustür lag. Sehr geiler Spot und Smoothe Leute. Wenn wer mal in der ecke der Schweiz ist, ein besuch lohnt. 
2 permanente DH Strecken. 
Rot: 7km, Anlieger, Anlieger, Sprünge und Anlieger. Flow pur und zugleich Bretthart. Hab noch nie soviele Turns hintereinander gefahren. 

Schwarz: DH Rennstrecke 5km, Erbarmungslos!

Die Schweizer sind zudem echt gut drauf was das ganze Bergabfahren so angeht. Die sind zum Teil mit XC-Böcken durch die Turns gesurft. Hossa. 

Suche ab sofort Gegner, keine Opfer. harharhar


----------



## Pilatus (21. August 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> -auswandern



fang damit an, bitte!


----------



## loopluc (21. August 2007)

mal n paar bilder von meiner strecke, welche am schönen illmensee is....

http://ride-to-the-lake.loopluc.imageloop.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (21. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> fang damit an, bitte!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Home Sweet Hell! Was ist das fürn kack wetter hier??????????



Welcome back... Hättest ja ruhig was von deinem Wetter in CH mitbringen können or what  
Bräuchte nämlich dringend wieder einige Trainigsfahrten, Gefühl im Arm kehrt so langsam aber sicher zurück


----------



## Robsen (21. August 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> ...Gefühl im Arm kehrt so langsam aber sicher zurück



 Wars doch so arg?? 

Jepp, das Wetter war deutlich besser. Geschwitzt wie sau und mal flockig 12.-sFr. für lecker H2O leigen lassen. Schei$$ teures pflaster da. Dafür wars Anlieger surfen vom feinsten.  

 Rad und Fahrer zwar haben am WE Kampfspuren genommen, aber ner Ausfahrt steht soweit recht wenig entgegen. Hab noch sFr. zum Ausgeben. Filzbach? Kickach Home Trails? Was treiben die Styler? Macht Fahrbereit ernst mit seinen Anküdigungen? Wer ist Spreu, wer Weizen?

Fragen über fragen.


----------



## Pilatus (22. August 2007)

egal.
Jochen sucht sich die Strecke aus, auf der ich ihn frisch mach.
Der Irre ist dann als nerviges Anhängsel dabei. Wobei ich ein Lob aussprechen muss: er war in Todtnau nicht so nervig...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Wars doch so arg??



Prellung, aber scheiß drauf... Schaltung wieder eingestellt und ab aufs Rad... Matschschlacht am Gehrenberg????? Weil habs Radlrutsch no net geputzt!!


----------



## fahrbereit (22. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> egal.
> Jochen sucht sich die Strecke aus, auf der ich ihn frisch mach.
> Der Irre ist dann als nerviges Anhängsel dabei. Wobei ich ein Lob aussprechen muss: er war in Todtnau nicht so langsam wie ich und die anderen...



danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (22. August 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> danke



die anderen ?nur fizze hat dauernd rumgememmt...vor allem hat er sich dann absichtlich die luft rausgelassen um dem race aus dem weg zu gehen


----------



## Pilatus (22. August 2007)

Wer verpisst sich von wo?

Im übrigen: Das Ding


Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



wurde mit dem Zeh geklärt! 




und wer falsch zitiert bekommt aufs Maul!


----------



## Robsen (22. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


>



Boah alter schalter. Is ja voll eckelhaft. Schäm dich. Aber wie es aussah hats derb weh getan. muhahaha


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wer verpisst sich von wo?
> 
> Im übrigen: Das Ding
> 
> ...



das bist du doch gar net auf dem foto du depp du bist doch der schweizer mit der großen nase und dem kleinen penis  

und jetzt schon wieder weitermemmen... woah mein zeh wuähhhh      

@robsen der schwobaseckl kann halt koine kurva fahra


----------



## Pilatus (22. August 2007)

wo gehen wir am sonntag hin zum kurvenfahrenüben?


----------



## Robsen (22. August 2007)

@Pilatus: Pillepalle

Ich bekenne mich des weiteren dazu, am WE den großen drang zu verspüren dem Bergabfahradfahrenmitkrassemhobelundmordsgrinserimgesicht-Sport zu fröhnen.

Welch Lyrik......

Somit würde ich mich Eures anschließen. In Bikepark, is klar ne.
Wie auch immer würde ich mich um einen Sitzplatz schon im Voraus bedanken. Bin Unterhaltend, furtze (meistens) nicht und höre laute Musik. Also ein easy Reisepartner. harharhar


----------



## loopluc (22. August 2007)

heeeee ich will mit!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (23. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wo gehen wir am sonntag hin zum kurvenfahrenüben?



der tollwutfahrer will ich kickach oder die trails da halt die cam mal ausreizen

testen fahren testen fahren usw...

ich kann nicht weil knie kaputt gemacht beim runterklettern von aluminiumklappleitern

vielleicht macht du dich mal nützlich und hilfst ihm dabei, bzw. lässt dein sonst auch so umfangreiches wissen hier mal walten...

das ding gilt weiterhin:

alle bekommen das gleiche material, haben den gleichen zeitplan, das gleiche programm, dürfen ansprüche stellen...

aber jeder bringt ein eigenes video raus, dann dürfen die obersten ddd-media-judges entscheiden.
*
nächstes jahr kommt ein hi-end-video.*

 von wem geschnitten, regiert, gefilmt etc.  liegt ganz an euch

messlatte ist immernoch impressions!


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> gjkghösfdjhgjdfaireoreapüülvnfkavfdfvjsxjdbcvalkjdjvcjbnsxdvcjbyaökjOEDERTZUJK;MNBVCDSDERTZUIOÖ;MNBVCDTZUKJNBVFCDGHJKIUHGFCDRTzukmnbvcdftghjnbvcfdkljasfkshzghdjk.,mjö.,mjkl,mnbgfzujnbvcdgvcxdsew456789olkjnhbgfdscvghzujkmnbvgfdswasdftgtghujkioklpöüpoiuztrsxcvghjikmnbvfghjnbvcfghjnbvcfghjmnb vcfghjkm bvcdswerfghujikmnbvgftzhjnmkjhbnmkn   fgwehedjhgsfdghjhuzrtgcdfvgFÖSUZPWOAEURGÖLKGHFVSDÄCNVJS<Dysffgb



Was?  

Ich hab kein Wort verstanden. Nur daß du zu doof zum klettern bist und der Michel nach Kickach. Der soll sich nicht so anstellen. 
Todtnau oder Filzbach! Todtnau ist nämlich gar nicht so schlimm wie der Jochen-dieNull-DC immer erzählt hat. eigentlich recht amüsant. Aber Filzbach könnt man mal so richtig alles (ALLES) springen. Im alten vergammelten T-Shirt, dafür mit Style...


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2007)

und nochwas, was geht morgen abend? Biertrinken? zur Abwechslung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (23. August 2007)

genau wir gehen biersaufen...wann und wo ? 

und was soll das heißen todtnau is so schlimm ? bei deiner speed dort bist net in gefahr...

ich geh schon am samstag nach todtnau und bau fitze fallen ein...sonntag wär eher schweiz angesagt...gurten wär fett...oder ulm aber da is ein ganzer tag zuviel...wär für ulm eher montag oder dienstag...wie schaut es aus tobi ?

@loopluc kommst mit samstag todtnau ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ...wie schaut es aus tobi ?



Samstag ist der liebe Tobi auf jeden am Start  und bringt den Robsen mit  , quasi Audi Allroad Kona Edition  !!! Hab auch noch ein Platz frei... Sonntag Schweiz wär auch cool, hab grad Schweizern Geld gewechselt muss also dringend die Fränkli wieder loswerden!!!

@Jochen_DC Und du weißt ja, die nächste Zeit versuch ich immer dabei zu sein, weil von NIX kommt NIX...  

 Hoffentlich bekomm ich morgen noch meine "dreckige Marry"


----------



## bikingarni (23. August 2007)

Loopluc und ich fahren morgen nach Hindelang, wer Lust und Zeit hat meldet sich schnell.


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2007)

Jep, Samstag Todtnau. ich auch!!!

Ich sagte Todtnau ist *nicht *so schlimm wie du immer erzählt hast.


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2007)

und ich seh grad: nach bern fährt man gleichlang wie nach Todtnau...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und ich seh grad: nach bern fährt man gleichlang wie nach Todtnau...



Ne länger.... Because of dam shit mother****ing TEMPOLIMIT


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2007)

laut viamichelin beides mal ~2h


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> laut viamichelin beides mal ~2h



Nicht drüber studieren.... Probieren!!!!!!

Oder morgen beim Bier ausdiskutieren


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Bier



Hab nur Bier gelesen und sag ja!

Wie wäre es Samstag Todtnau und Sonntag Gurten? oder anderstrum? Wer geht alles mit? wieviele Autos brauchen wir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wie wäre es Samstag Todtnau.....?



Bin selbst mit Auto und Bike am Start!!!! Great Jochen_DC drives also!!!



Pilatus schrieb:


> Und Sonntag Gurten? oder anderstrum? Wer geht alles mit? wieviele Autos brauchen wir?



Ne die Reihenfolge passt scho... Und zwecks Sonntag wird Samstag drüber gesprochen!!!! Oder morgen beim Bier


----------



## Robsen (23. August 2007)

mach jetzt auch mal mein mit blut bezahltes bier auf.......(andere geschichte)

Geht nach Todtnau!


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2007)

Also morgen im Schinderhannes. kann so ab 2200 dasein. bis morgen, ich geh jetzt ins Bett. muss morgen früh raus


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Also morgen im Schinderhannes. kann so ab 2200 dasein. bis morgen, ich geh jetzt ins Bett. muss morgen früh raus



Guats nächtle and happy Trail Dreams!!!!


----------



## $tealth (23. August 2007)

Todtnau wär ich dabei wenns noch einen freien Platz gibt. Bin scharf auf den Wiesensprung !
@ jochen : Was hat sich wegen der Cam ergeben ?


----------



## Pilatus (23. August 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Bin scharf auf den Wiesensprung !


Ach plötzlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (24. August 2007)

jau.


----------



## Pilatus (24. August 2007)

Also wann du wach bist hab ich nocht nicht verstanden, JochenDC.
Du postest zu den unmöglichen Zeiten!


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. August 2007)

wie diese hier ? ))

cam liegt noch kaputt hier ... muss samstag weg zum umtausch...


----------



## fahrbereit (24. August 2007)

ihr seid alle gay


----------



## $tealth (24. August 2007)

Sag das noch mal..


----------



## fahrbereit (24. August 2007)

ihr seid, und vor allen anderen der $tealth ist, gay!


----------



## Robsen (24. August 2007)

Was steht jetzt für sonntag auf dem Plan??? Filzbach??? Gurten???
Wäre sehr wahrscheinlich auch am Start. Knie geht wieder relativ gut, Hand noch nicht. Somit wird Samstag pausiert und mit Mobilat gesalbt um Sonntag wieder rad zu fahrn.

???sua stheis eiw ,oslA


----------



## fahrbereit (24. August 2007)

mein knie ist auch nicht kaputt, arzt hat mich ausgelacht was ich bei ihm will

kann sonntag nicht, will auch nicht macht was ihr wollt


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. August 2007)

robsen und fahrbereit : ihr memmen , dann filmt wenigstens eure vorbilder


----------



## Robsen (24. August 2007)

Nix Memmen. Das ist knallharte vorbereitung. Den ganzen Tag Bier trinken und Bike Wie Deos anschauen. 
Außerdem, wenn ich mitgehe werd ich irgendwann mich doch auf en Rad setzen und halblebig runterfahren. Nene. Da wart ich lieber noch en tag und geh am Sonntag, und dich richtig abziehen. 

Hatte ja schon am Do. meinen Spaß auf dem Wildride. Downhill ebenfalls. harharhar Spontane Ausfahrt mit ordentlich Spass => Fotoalbum

Kleine Info: Durch die Forstarbeiten ist war der obere Teil des Wildrides voll mit Ästen und großen Holzbrocken. Mir hats einmal so en ding ins Rad gezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (24. August 2007)

Aus Todtnau am Samstag wird bei mir nichts.
Hab keine Chance nach Weingarten zu kommen. Sonntag wär ich dabei wenns ind Schwiiz geht. Aber nur wenn mich Jemand unterwegs aufsammeln kann.


----------



## fahrbereit (25. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> robsen und fahrbereit : ihr memmen , dann filmt wenigstens eure vorbilder



die da wären?


----------



## loopluc (25. August 2007)

ich will mit ind schwiiiz!!!!!


----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

So was ist denn jetzt am Sonntag ?


----------



## Pilatus (25. August 2007)

es war sooo langweilig!
Jochen-dieNull-DC kann immer noch nicht schnell radeln und der Herr Stinky fährt schnell Auto und steigt schnell vom Rad...


----------



## loopluc (25. August 2007)

und wie siehts morgen aus? ne schnellllle entscheidung wr auch mal geil


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. August 2007)

ich bin im zweifel für ulm :->

@pilatus geh lieber pennen...hast ja schon im auto nicht mehr die augen auf halten können vor erschöpfung muahahaha


----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

Lück schrieb:
			
		

> ne schnellllle Entscheidung wär auch mal geil


Ja so isses...
Aber Ulm wär für mich wieder bischle dämlich..


----------



## loopluc (25. August 2007)

aber gebs ned was härteres als vorschlag??  ulm sieht ja wie autobahn aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (25. August 2007)

kannst ja das road gap springen wenn dir die kleine strecke zu lasch ist :->


----------



## loopluc (25. August 2007)

ach gibts da mehere strecken? wie groß is der?


----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

Guck mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3977593&postcount=794

In dem Fall wirds morgen wieder nix. Und wie Stinky schon schrieb 





> weil von NIX kommt NIX...


also bleibts bei nix. Die Folge is nix also quasi nix. Daraus lässt sich schliessen das nix beim nixtun rauskommt. Da es dabei bei nix bleibt hab ich mir wohl das Falsche Hobby rausgesucht. (das mir nix aber auch gar nix bringt)


----------



## loopluc (25. August 2007)

*gähn* is das alles?


----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

Warum ? Spring erstmal.


----------



## loopluc (25. August 2007)

hahjoh  der is doch kuhl

trozdem dange für den link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> es war sooo langweilig!
> Jochen-dieNull-DC kann immer noch nicht schnell radeln und der Herr Stinky fährt schnell Auto und steigt schnell vom Rad...



Fand ich auch, selten jemand auf der Rücksitzbank der nach 5 Abfahrten anfängt zu pennen... Ich kaum geschlafen, Samstag morgen noch gearbeitet, 4 Abfahrten, erste Mal Bikepark, 1 x Wildride, 3 x Downhill... Ich denk (von J.-DC bestätigt)für jemand der noch keine 10 mal so unterwegs war ganz ordentlich....

@Pilatus, gib mir 1 Jahr Zeit gleiche Uhrzeit gleiche Strecke, und ich fahr dich mit meinem zukünftigen Intense M6 in Grund und Boden... Beschäftige dich schonmal mit der Überlegung welches Hobby dir besser steht... Zum bsp. Biertrinken


----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

Oo das wird Ärger geben.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. August 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Fand ich auch, selten jemand auf der Rücksitzbank der nach 5 Abfahrten anfängt zu pennen... Ich kaum geschlafen, Samstag morgen noch gearbeitet, 4 Abfahrten, erste Mal Bikepark, 1 x Wildride, 3 x Downhill... Ich denk (von J.-DC bestätigt)für jemand der noch keine 10 mal so unterwegs war ganz ordentlich....
> 
> @Pilatus, gib mir 1 Jahr Zeit gleiche Uhrzeit gleiche Strecke, und ich fahr dich mit meinem zukünftigen Intense M6 in Grund und Boden... Beschäftige dich schonmal mit der Überlegung welches Hobby dir besser steht... Zum bsp. Biertrinken


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



    

Danke für einen unvergesslich geilen Tag, fürs Setup, Reifenwahl etc....


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. August 2007)

ich bin morgen echt für was entspanntes...lass uns nach ulm düsen...meine haxen ziehen doch etwas und rücken ;-)


----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

Servus.


----------



## Robsen (25. August 2007)

Moin. Wie ich da lese hattet ihr Spass. Schweine.

Mein verdorbener Körper funktioniert wieder recht gut. Was eine Biertherapie so alles bewirkt.

Nach kleinem Check-Up an meinem Rad bin ich auch für was Smoothes. Kaum mehr was auf den Bremsbelägen und mein Schaltwerk ist etwas verbogen. Wie siehts jetzt aus??? Oder ne ganz banale session am Hausberg?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich bin morgen echt für was entspanntes...lass uns nach ulm düsen...meine haxen ziehen doch etwas und rücken ;-)



Sischer. lass und gegen mittag los, dann kann ich bis dahin arbeiten und mein Hund ein bisschen kaputt machen!!!!  Fährst Du???


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Moin. Wie ich da lese hattet ihr Spass. Schweine.
> 
> Mein verdorbener Körper funktioniert wieder recht gut. Was eine Biertherapie so alles bewirkt.
> 
> Nach kleinem Check-Up an meinem Rad bin ich auch für was Smoothes. Kaum mehr was auf den Bremsbelägen und mein Schaltwerk ist etwas verbogen. Wie siehts jetzt aus??? Oder ne ganz banale session am Hausberg?



Hausberg??? Ich bin jetzt verwöhnt, scheiß geschiebe!


----------



## Robsen (25. August 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Hausberg??? Ich bin jetzt verwöhnt, scheiß geschiebe!



Ola, iss aber gut fürn Schmalz. harharhar

In Ulm is doch auch schieben angesagt. Oder gibts da ne Bahn? Shuttle? Rikscha?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

Bike is immer noch dreckig mir gehts auch dreckig das Leben is dreckig son dreck aber auch. o du böser rausch. rausch mit rauschebart lol


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. August 2007)

mittag klingt gut...luc wollte mitkommen robsen du und ich...ich 2 du 2 oder is das schlecht ? so kann man gediegener fahren 

ulm is auch schieben angesagt is aber sehr entspannt...und gibt wie robsen sagt das was pilatus gänzlich gar nicht besitzt...konditon


----------



## Robsen (25. August 2007)

Hey Stealth, das Suchtforum ist wo anders. 

Dreckiger Dreck.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ola, iss aber gut fürn Schmalz. harharhar
> 
> In Ulm is doch auch schieben angesagt. Oder gibts da ne Bahn? Shuttle? Rikscha?



Ich mein ja nur... Ulm wird auch geschoben, aber wie ich gehört hab, net so lang und net so steil und bei hoffentlich trockenen Bedingungen... Schließlich schlepp ich an meinen Schuhen immer noch Schlamm vom Gehrenberg durch die Gegend


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> mittag klingt gut...luc wollte mitkommen robsen du und ich...ich 2 du 2 oder is das schlecht ? so kann man gediegener fahren



Passt, ich klär dann morgen früh ab wann ich frühestens aus meinem geliebten Geschäft (welches mir aber ein Intense ermöglicht  ) verschwinden kann ohne das jemand auf die Palme geht


----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

@ Robsen 
Passt schon. Bin grad tierisch gefrustet.

@ All: sorry.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. August 2007)

eben schön flach auf coolem weg...kein thema...berab macht es jede menge spaß  die bilder sagen das leider nicht aus...und für dicke cochones gibt es das roadgap


----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

> cochones


Was ist das ?  Französisch oder ? aber was bedeutet es ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Was ist das ?  Französisch oder ? aber was bedeutet es ?



Bullenklöten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (25. August 2007)

Bääääääh !


----------



## Robsen (25. August 2007)

Ulm klingt gut! Daumen hoch. Ich check mal noch meine Bullenklöten ob die fürs Roadgap auch taugen......JEPP!

Wie auch immer, brauche noch nen Sitzplatz und Raum für 19,5 KG Rennmaschiene. Was macht die Nachbarschaft????? Hmmmm.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ulm klingt gut! Daumen hoch. Ich check mal noch meine Bullenklöten ob die fürs Roadgap auch taugen......JEPP!
> 
> Wie auch immer, brauche noch nen Sitzplatz und Raum für 19,5 KG Rennmaschiene. Was macht die Nachbarschaft????? Hmmmm.



Die Nachbarschaft is klar dabei..... Sitzplatz Raum für Rad, wie gehabt!!!!
Bock auf mächtig Tempo und speed weil jetzt HighRoller Super Tacky unterm Arsch


----------



## Robsen (25. August 2007)

Tip Top! In dem Fall steh ich um 11,30 bei Dir vor der Tür. 

@DC: Was macht eigentlich Deine Cam???

Bis Moin......


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Tip Top! In dem Fall steh ich um 11,30 bei Dir vor der Tür.



Alter mach mal Slowly, ich kann noch net 100% sagen wann ich weg komm, deshalb, bitte morgen früh im Postfach oder Nachrichtenfach nachschlagen, wann Tobi weg kann, drückt mir die Daumen das es bald sein wird


----------



## $tealth (26. August 2007)

Also viel Spaß euch. Und Filmt wenns geht a bissl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (26. August 2007)

das lag gestern nur an dem doofen pilatus dass wir natürlich unseren filmplan todtnau gestern nicht durchziehen konnten n

@luc kamera nicht vergessen... ;-)

hier nochmal das gap aus ner schönen perspektive  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=82595&d=1099043275


----------



## Pilatus (26. August 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> @Pilatus, gib mir 1 Jahr Zeit gleiche Uhrzeit gleiche Strecke, und ich fahr dich mit meinem zukünftigen Intense M6 in Grund und Boden... Beschäftige dich schonmal mit der Überlegung welches Hobby dir besser steht... Zum bsp. Biertrinken



Intense M6

Und wenn einer von euch das Roadgap springt zieh ich den Hut. Aber den brauch ich nicht ziehen. 

Ich hab vor mich hingedöst im Auto. Weil ich hab dann noch bis um 5 heute morgen Party gemacht. Dann sind mir die Augen zugefallen...


----------



## loopluc (26. August 2007)

hm.... und wenn ihr an gehrenberg kommt?  da gibts mehrere strecken als in ulm  und ich brauch kein taxi^^


----------



## Pilatus (26. August 2007)

Ich spile mit dem Gedanken zum Dirten zu euch zu kommen, wenn ich wieder nüchterner bin. Und danach baden im Ilmensee


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. August 2007)

zuviel schnaken...ulm rockt...du mußt net mit...


----------



## Robsen (26. August 2007)

loopluc schrieb:


> hm.... und wenn ihr an gehrenberg kommt?  da gibts mehrere strecken als in ulm  und ich brauch kein taxi^^



Gehrenberg ist meiner Meinung nach immer gut. Aber da hat der DC keinen Spass, der sieht da nur meinen Hinterreifen. Ist halt ne richtige Männerstrecke. harharhar


----------



## Pilatus (26. August 2007)

ULm geh ich bestimmt nicht mit.


----------



## Pilatus (26. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Gehrenberg ist meiner Meinung nach immer gut. Aber da hat der DC keinen Spass, der sieht da nur meinen Hinterreifen. Ist halt ne richtige Männerstrecke. harharhar



Jetzt hackt halt nicht alle auf dem alten Mann rum!


----------



## loopluc (26. August 2007)

wär auch ne möglichkeit...
wir haben nen neuen drop gebaut, 1,5m und den vorderen auf fabis größe geschnitten, 1m 

ja fab wenn du ned springen willst könnte man ja auch mal auf meine strecke schaun und danach in illme springen-->meine stgrecke is direkt am illme  is halt nur so 700m lang.... aber eig. ganz lustig...


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. August 2007)

so jetzt langs...

mein m3 steht zum verkauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loopluc (26. August 2007)

he wirklich? behalt dein bike und geh fahrradfahren!
WIe sieht das ez wirklich aus mit ulm, wodrf oder bei mir oder gehrenberg oder kickach oder sonst wo?
Ich will fahrradfahren!!!


----------



## Robsen (26. August 2007)

loopluc schrieb:


> he wirklich? behalt dein bike und geh fahrradfahren!
> WIe sieht das ez wirklich aus mit ulm, wodrf oder bei mir oder gehrenberg oder kickach oder sonst wo?
> Ich will fahrradfahren!!!



Jepp, will auch. Benötige heute unbedingt noch werkzeug. Zug-Cutter fürn Schaltzug, und meine Hintere Nabe hat Spiel wie Schwein hab ich grade gesehen.


----------



## loopluc (26. August 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Zug-Cutter fürn Schaltzug,


 -->Proxon



Robsen schrieb:


> und meine Hintere Nabe hat Spiel wie Schwein hab ich grade gesehen.


 -->2 Zangen

 so geht das bei mir^^


----------



## loopluc (26. August 2007)

fab man kann dir keine mails mehr schreiben!


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. August 2007)

also ich versteh das so:

stinky regeneriert
pilatus chillt
luc fährt am gehrenberg
reddragon ich robsen fahren nach ulm


----------



## loopluc (26. August 2007)

nö 

ich komm mit nach ulm wenns recht is^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. August 2007)

so dann fahr ich halt nur mit dani nach ulm...auch jut boys 

luc: du wolltest zum gehrenberg


----------



## Robsen (26. August 2007)

Ich peil so langsam gar nichts mehr. Geh jetzt en Käffchen trinken und steck mir noch ne lunte an. Wenn ich zurückkomme will ich hier entscheidungen sehen.


----------



## loopluc (26. August 2007)

so ähnlich mach ich das ez auch, mit hundi rausgehn und ich 10-15min will ich tatsachen sehn!

(nix da ich geh gehrenberg, war nur n vorschlag, ich werde mich auch eurer autorität beugen und mit nach ulm kommen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loopluc (26. August 2007)

so wies ausschaut fährt fab jetzt mit dani nach ulm... und der rest bleibt hier und versäuer oder wie?

also ich geh dann glaub ich nach wdorf... bissel buane und 360 üben 

viel spass allen bergabfahrern und natürlich auch hüpfern


----------



## Pilatus (26. August 2007)

Wie gesagt, vielleicht komm ich nachher noch rum.


----------



## Pilatus (26. August 2007)

DOppelpost wegen schwulemscheisendreckfuggingverpooften Internet und schwul


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. August 2007)

DU bist schwulemscheisendreckfuggingverpooften


----------



## $tealth (26. August 2007)

Gibts (bewegte) Bilder von heute ?


----------



## bikingarni (26. August 2007)

Wenn ihr das nächste mal an den Gehrenberg kommt könnt ihr meinen Hinterreifen anschauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (27. August 2007)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das nächste mal an den Gehrenberg kommt könnt ihr meinen Hinterreifen anschauen!



Wieso? Hast ihn an en Baum genagelt oder trägst ihn wie Flavor Flav als Halskette?????

DC: Wie wars in ulm eigentlich?


----------



## $tealth (27. August 2007)

Wie hast dus nur geschaftt genau um 00:00 zu posten ?
I das iregnein Wettbewerb von dem ich noch nix mitgekriegt hab ?


00:20...


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. August 2007)

ein nettes Filmchen...

http://rapidshare.com/files/51551809/sisg-6.mpg.html

hat ultraspaß gemacht...vor allem weil pilatus nicht dabei war ))


----------



## loopluc (27. August 2007)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das nächste mal an den Gehrenberg kommt könnt ihr meinen Hinterreifen anschauen!



is er jetzt ganz unten`? 
sag doch ma bescheid wenn du am gehrenberg rocken gehst, dann komm ich vorbei!


----------



## Robsen (27. August 2007)

loopluc schrieb:


> is er jetzt ganz unten`?
> sag doch ma bescheid wenn du am gehrenberg rocken gehst, dann komm ich vorbei!



bei mir auch bescheid geben!


----------



## fahrbereit (27. August 2007)

so!

was habt ihr in totnow gemacht? wer hat gewonnen? wer hat verloren? war überhaupt jemand schneller als ich? wer verkauft jetzt alles sein rad?

vielleicht sollten sich die luschen mal die neuen citroen-modelle anschauen (citroen = rentnerkarren) und einen schrebergarten klarmachen.

das alter passt bei einigen ja schon...muhohoho

aber nich das ihr denkt...ich hab am sonntag ca 10.000.000 schrauben eingeschraubt -ohne witz!
fragt hotti der hat 20.000.000spax verballert


----------



## $tealth (27. August 2007)

Des Wie Deo isch cool geworden.
Obwohl es da nicht besonder steil zu sein scheint, kann man ordentlich runterballern. Super geil auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Pilatus (27. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> vor allem weil pilatus nicht dabei war ))



Dann konntest du vor ein paar Kindern noch angeben...



			
				fahrtnichtgutfahrrad schrieb:
			
		

> was habt ihr in totnow gemacht? wer hat gewonnen? wer hat verloren? war überhaupt jemand schneller als ich? wer verkauft jetzt alles sein rad?



So wie besprochen: Ich war natürlich schneller. Aber Jochen hat das Rennen erneut aufgeschoben, als er das realisiert hat. Er will das Rennen eigentlich auf einer CC-Strecke fahren...


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> So wie besprochen: Ich war natürlich schneller. Aber Jochen hat das Rennen erneut aufgeschoben, als er das realisiert hat. Er will das Rennen eigentlich auf einer CC-Strecke fahren...



naja du drehst die dinge ja wie du möchtest...ich hab dir zuliebe das angebot gemacht das rennen zu verschieben da du schon aussahst als ob du gleich aus dem lift kippst (wenig später schliefst du ja schon tief und fest im auto...charaktergemäß nase nach oben  ) du hast das angebot gleichmal dankend angenommen...und bei der ersten abfahrt wollt ich dir mal kurz zeigen was dich erwarten wird 
da du 10 pausen pro abfahrt brauchst hab ich mittlerweile keinerlei bedenken irgendwas bezahlen zu müssen...


----------



## Pilatus (27. August 2007)

Wann warst du denn im Bett?
Ich hab mich vorbereitet auf den Abend. weil ich noch bis um 0500 Uhr gefeiert hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (27. August 2007)

Jajaja


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn im Bett?
> Ich hab mich vorbereitet auf den Abend. weil ich noch bis um 0500 Uhr gefeiert hab.



Vorbereiten einer langen Nacht... Das ich nicht lache, funktioniert doch eh nicht.... Pennen (od. Dösen) im Auto = Völlig ausgepowert nach 5 Abfahrten  
Bitte teilt mir die Zeit des Rennens mit, ich setz dann 2 Kasten feinstes Bier auf Jochen_DC!!!


----------



## Pilatus (27. August 2007)

Dir kann ich das verzeihen. Du bist noch neu auf dem Gebiet 
Aber eigentlich egal! hauptsache irgendjemand sponsort Bier für einen Grillabend!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dir kann ich das verzeihen. Du bist noch neu auf dem Gebiet
> Aber eigentlich egal! hauptsache irgendjemand sponsort Bier für einen Grillabend!



 haste rescht!!!! Also für Biersponsering eines tollen schönen Grillabends brauch ich keine Wetten, gerne bring ich Bier aus meinem riesigen Keller mit.... Weißt ja wie das alles gemeint ist, denn, Ein bisschen Spaß muss sein....


----------



## fahrbereit (28. August 2007)

kaum bin ich nicht dabei, werden wieder tatsachen vertuscht und falschaussagen gemacht wo geht

ihr kotzt mich an! alle!

macht eure flitchenrennen doch wie ihr wollt. am besten drinkt ihr den kasten zusammen vorher und fahrt dann gegeneinander - frontal mit dem kopf

das ich nicht lache. PAH!


----------



## janos (28. August 2007)

hallo herr fahrbereit,
es wär schon wenn du deinen spam nicht permanent im lokalforum auslebst. für den ganzen müll den du schreibst gibts das ktwr. hier geht es um das fahrradfahren in ravensburg und nicht darum wie toll du bist. 
auserdem solltest du dir vielleicht mal gedanken machen welches bild du hier abgibst und ob das nicht schlecht für euren "laden" ist. wenn ich als kunde mitbekomm was der mechaniker vom fahrbereit hier fürn kack zusammen schreibt ist das sicher keinen gute werbung. 

mfg janos


----------



## fahrbereit (28. August 2007)

_


			
				janos schrieb:
			
		


			hallo herr fahrbereit,
es wär schon wenn du deinen spam nicht permanent im lokalforum auslebst. für den ganzen müll den du schreibst gibts das ktwr. hier geht es um das fahrradfahren in ravensburg und nicht darum wie toll du bist. 

mfg janos
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Hallo Herr janos.

Haben sie schlecht geschlafen, oder die falsche Eissorte bekommen?

Hier geht es in der Tat nicht darum wie toll ich bin, denn das wissen alle. Hier geht es darum, wie schlecht Pilatus ist. Da dieser und ich auch ziemlich nah an Ravensburg wohnen, passt alles was wir schreiben hier rein, denn wir reden nur vom Radfahren bzw. davon, wer alles gerne Radfahren können würde möchte will - passt also.



			
				janos schrieb:
			
		


			auserdem solltest du dir vielleicht mal gedanken machen welches bild du hier abgibst und ob das nicht schlecht für euren "laden" ist. wenn ich als kunde mitbekomm was der mechaniker vom fahrbereit hier fürn kack zusammen schreibt ist das sicher keinen gute werbung.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Manche können zwischen Spass und Ernst unterscheiden. Hättest du bei diversen Leuten auch machen sollen...aber das geht mich nichts an.
Lass' das image unseres "Ladens", wie du so schön relativierst, mal ganz allein unsere Sache sein. Und schlechte Werbung ist es erst, wenn ich anstatt Kack zu schreiben, Kack zusammen schraube._
______________________________________________________________________________________
So, das würde ich dir gerne Antworten, habe mich dann aber entschieden folgendes zu antworten:



			
				janos schrieb:
			
		

> hallo herr fahrbereit,
> es wär schon wenn du deinen spam nicht permanent im lokalforum auslebst. für den ganzen müll den du schreibst gibts das ktwr. hier geht es um das fahrradfahren in ravensburg und nicht darum wie toll du bist.
> 
> mfg janos



Ich kann verstehen, wenn du die posts von Pilatus nicht liest. Der spamt hier eh nur dumm rum, was mich schon lange stört. Wie man an jedem meiner Versuche es abzuwehren erkennen kann. 



			
				janos schrieb:
			
		

> auserdem solltest du dir vielleicht mal gedanken machen welches bild du hier abgibst und ob das nicht schlecht für euren "laden" ist. wenn ich als kunde mitbekomm was der mechaniker vom fahrbereit hier fürn kack zusammen schreibt ist das sicher keinen gute werbung.



Jeder halbwegs vernünftige, ältere Mensch würde dir genau den gleichen Rat geben (entsprechend bezogen auf dich und das, was du machst), wenn er dich bei Kamikazesprüngen über plump-selbstgebaute Kicker mitten im Wald-Wasserschutzgebiet sieht. Wo genau unterscheiden wir uns?

Aber wegen jedem anwesenden user, der auf eine disziplinierte Welt hinarbeitet und andere darauf aufmerksam macht, verneige ich mich seperat. 

Dein Wille geschehe. Ich benehme mich nun.


----------



## Robsen (28. August 2007)

Also Fahrbereit so langsam gehst mir mit dem ganzen Rumgedisse ziemlich auf die Eier!!! Wie Janos es schon gesagt hat geht es hier ums Radfahren, um die Trails in RV und umgebung. Somit geht es nicht darum wer wen mehr Disst. Mach Dir ein eigenes Forum auf in dem Du deinen Frust raushaust oder bleib dem ganzen hier fern wenns dich nervt!!!

Schreib lieber mal sinnvolle Dinge, dinge die mit Radfahren zu tun haben. Du bist hier nicht in der Grundschule!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (28. August 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> Manche können zwischen Spass und Ernst unterscheiden.



Man kann auch sagen:

Manche können den Sinn/den Inhalt einer Aussage/eines Textes unabhängig vom Wortlaut erkennen

aber wenn jemand das liest, was er lesen will, brauche ich nicht antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. August 2007)

Also um mal von dem ganze drecksgedisse abzulenken!!! 

@All.... Samstag od. Sonntag Schweiz??? Weil, hab über 200 Fränkli die weg müssen, gerne kann ich auch euch in Euronen wechseln... Ich will unbedingt fahren so wie Samstag  Nur noch schneller... Skillerweiterung unbedingt erwünscht


----------



## fahrbereit (28. August 2007)

Samstag ist â¬bike. Ich kann nicht mit.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. August 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Samstag ist bike. Ich kann nicht mit.



Drum geh ich ja Donnerstag und Freitag


----------



## fahrbereit (28. August 2007)

Ich auch, und Samstag


----------



## $tealth (28. August 2007)

Super und ich muss mich wieder mit 10000 Spacken am Sonntag durch die überfüllten Messehallen quetschen.


----------



## Pilatus (28. August 2007)

Was ist denn hier los?
Grundsätzlich bin ich ja dafür, das alle gegen den fahrbereit sind! Sber ihr meint das ja ernst...

Und wenn jemand seinen Humor nicht versteht, sollte er ihn verstehen lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (29. August 2007)

Freitag Todtnau. Wetter egal. Wer mit will, meldet sich.


----------



## fahrbereit (29. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn hier los?
> Grundsätzlich bin ich ja dafür, das alle gegen den fahrbereit sind! Sber ihr meint das ja ernst...
> 
> Und wenn jemand seinen Humor nicht versteht, sollte er ihn verstehen lernen.



Wie rührend

Das sagen die Obersten Denker übrigens auch: Wir müssen wieder das lernen lernen.


----------



## fahrbereit (29. August 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ein nettes Filmchen...http://rapidshare.com/files/51551809/sisg-6.mpg.html



Die Einstellung mit cam am Hinterbau gefällt sehr!

Schade, dass sie kapott ist kommt eine neue?


----------



## Robsen (29. August 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was ist denn hier los?
> Grundsätzlich bin ich ja dafür, das alle gegen den fahrbereit sind! Sber ihr meint das ja ernst...
> 
> Und wenn jemand seinen Humor nicht versteht, sollte er ihn verstehen lernen.



Fahrbreit, i´m so sorry.......kannst mir nochmal verzeihen???? 

harharhar 

Musste auch mal meinen Frust runtertippen. Aber jetzt gehts wieder. Krawall und Remidemmi


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. August 2007)

so hab mal heut meine neue technische errungenschaft getestet  quali passt , bin schon auf die ersten sportaufnahmen gespannt 

mein bike was zum verkauf steht





der ersatz


----------



## $tealth (30. August 2007)

DC himself schrieb:
			
		

> so hab mal heut meine neue technische errungenschaft getestet


Was und wo hast du denn gekauft ? 
Hoffentlich hält die sich länger..


----------



## vnvrum (31. August 2007)

Angefressene Biker, nix Kiddis.

Hallo,

würd mich mal interessieren, ob es denn im Raum Vorarlberg, Ost-Schweiz, und um Lindau ältere Biker gibt die nix mehr mit Cross-Country Bolzen am Hut haben, sondern vor allem auf DirtJumpen, BMX Race, Trial usw. stehen, also halt "technisches" radeln?

Langsam hab ichs satt, das ich egal wo bist, entweder nur von "backflip, backflip" schreienden Kids oder von "älteren", "Wow bin ich voll cool alder" umgeben bin.
...

Kennt Ihr denn Biker-Gruppen die regelmässig was machen, aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt immer nach Todtnau oder irgend sonst einen Bike-Park tingeln? Es gibt ja schon einige (DJ, BMX, 4X) Strecken im Umkreis. Bin fast nur mehr am BMXen, die BMXer sind gut drauf, aber doch recht eingeschworen, und ich möcht trotdem nicht dass sich 24h alles ausschliesslich ums Rad dreht.
Was geht in Tettnang derzeit eigentlich ab?

Gruss vnvrum
PS:man kann sich auch direkt melden
[email protected]


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. August 2007)

@vnvrum diese biker findest du hier sicherlich...fahrbereit , pilatus und ein bißchen ich selbst (außer bmX) sind deine richtung...woher kommst du denn ?


----------



## fahrbereit (31. August 2007)

@Robsen
Ich bin nicht nachtragend. Gerne greife ich sogar den Frust, oder die Reaktion dadurch, anderer auf und schlichte. 
___________________________________________________________________________



			
				vnvrum schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> würd mich mal interessieren, ob es denn im Raum Vorarlberg, Ost-Schweiz, und um Lindau ältere Biker gibt die nix mehr mit Cross-Country Bolzen am Hut haben, sondern vor allem auf DirtJumpen, BMX Race, Trial usw. stehen, also halt "technisches" radeln?


Ich dachte immer, es wäre anders herum - egal.
Ich z.B. fahre regelmässig BMX, öfter aber cross the lokal country. Trialbike hab ich, brauche aber erst einen neuen Bremshebel um weitermachen zu können. Das wird auch dem-gegenwart-nächst erledigt! 

BMX-race und dirt-jump wird es in Weingarten bei Ravensburg schätzungsweise ab Frühjahr geben. Entsprechende Strecke ist in fortgeschrittenem Planungsstadium, soll sogar dieses Jahr fertig werden - nur vor dem "Wintereinbruch" fahrbar?



			
				vnvrum schrieb:
			
		

> Langsam hab ichs satt, das ich egal wo bist, entweder nur von "backflip, backflip" schreienden Kids oder von "älteren", "Wow bin ich voll cool alder" umgeben bin.
> ...


Pilatus also schon kennengelernt


			
				vnvrum schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt Ihr denn Biker-Gruppen die regelmässig was machen, aber trotzdem nicht unbedingt immer nach Todtnau oder irgend sonst einen Bike-Park tingeln? Es gibt ja schon einige (DJ, BMX, 4X) Strecken im Umkreis. Bin fast nur mehr am BMXen, die BMXer sind gut drauf, aber doch recht eingeschworen, und ich möcht trotdem nicht dass sich 24h alles ausschliesslich ums Rad dreht.
> Was geht in Tettnang derzeit eigentlich ab?
> Gruss vnvrum


Ich behaupte die Bereitschaft ist vorhanden. Aber inwiefern technisches Fahren und wieso schliesst das XC/tour aus? Wegen der Gemütlichkeit?

Sonst komm' mal rum. Anmeldung hier im Thread


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Pilatus also schon kennengelernt


  you made my day


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (1. September 2007)

gern geschehen


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. September 2007)

sind robsen und pilatus im land ? wie siehts es morgen bei euch aus mot todtnau ?


----------



## fahrbereit (2. September 2007)

bin dann wohl zu spät, aber Pilatus ist sicher immernoch foll, was robsen macht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## $tealth (2. September 2007)

Die E-Bike war mal wieder der absolute Hammer !
Geil Geil Geil !!!
Der Dirtjump Contest war auch ganz cool. Lance McDermott is zwei Frontflips in Folge gesprungen !!! :O
Das 4xRace gin auch verdammt geil ab. Arne Tschugg konnte sehr gut abschneiden und der Fischbach hat se eh alle versemmelt.

Ich lad nacher noch Fotos hoch...siehe meine Gallerie.
So heute abend wirds nix mehr. Morgen dann...


----------



## Pilatus (2. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Pilatus also schon kennengelernt



halts Maul!

@vnvrum
Ich bin für jede Art von Brechsand zu haben. Ein DirtKiddie bin ich glaub auch nicht mehr. Welche Spots meinst du?


----------



## fahrbereit (2. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Ein DirtKiddie bin ich glaub auch nicht mehr.





			
				vnvrum schrieb:
			
		

> oder von "älteren", "Wow bin ich voll cool alder"



...


----------



## Pilatus (2. September 2007)

Halts MAul!
Ich bin froh, daß ich überhaupt di eTasten richtig treffe...


----------



## vnvrum (2. September 2007)

Hallo an all die Antwortenden.

erst mal vielen Dank für eure sachlichen Antworten. Dachte schon mein "Appell" wird zerissen, weil nicht verstanden.
So, auch grad zurück vom DSM Lauf in Zetzwil. Bin leider 2 mal ganz unspektakulär in den kleinsten Kurven gestürzt und hab wie üblich trotz Schützer   wieder soviel Schürfwunden, dass es für 2 Wochen reicht. Nicht auszudenken, wenn irgendwo z.B. bei den 8-9 m Doubles hängenbleibst.

Also am Besten unter meiner mail [email protected] um was auszumachen...

Kurz zu mir:
Komme aus Vorarlberg, hab so 2004-2005 wieder mit dem Radln begonnen. War früher mehr oder weniger intensiv mal CrossCountry Fritze und dann im Trial bescheiden erfolgreich. Heuer fahr ich nun da DirtJumpen nicht mehr ganz so toll für meine Knochen ist, vor allem mit dem Cruiser BMX. Der ein oder andere kennt mich wahrscheinlich vor allem von Lindau/Zech od Tettnang, oder Wangen (da sind aber ausser Arne net viel).

Der Schweizer BMX/4X Fraktion bin ich bestens bekannt. Heimatclub Bludenz u. Goldach. Somit ist eh alles klar.
Leider muss ich jetzt mal kurieren denn in 2 Wochen ist die ÖM in Vösendorf.

Für die Eurobike hatte ich leider auch keine Zeit da Trainings in Winterthur u Volketswil waren.


cu und kurzes mail, würd mich freuen.

vnvrum


----------



## Robsen (2. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> sind robsen und pilatus im land ? wie siehts es morgen bei euch aus mot todtnau ?



Äh, Nö. War heut nix drin wie warscheinlich bemerkt hast. Zu spät erst gelesen. Heut auch nur blöd Bergrauf - Bergrunter - Bergrauf - Bergrunter gegurkt. Warst noch im Blackforest? Nächste woche würde es bei mir besser passen. Wann hast ncohmal Urlaub???

@Pilatus: zu viel Bier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (2. September 2007)

ja klaro...tobi janos und ich haben den schwarzwald unsicher gemacht  fotos kommen gleichmal ;-)...mein urlaub ist heute zur hälfte vorbei :->


----------



## Robsen (2. September 2007)

Ja shit. Hät ich wohl besser früher hier reingeschaut, dann hät ich dich heut wieder überholt 

Urlaub zur hälfte vorbei? Morgen Tour? Kickach Home Trails?


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. September 2007)

ich bin immer noch ne hausnummer zu groß für dich   

tour oder kickach mir egal...darf nur das wetter net kommen was angesagt wurde


----------



## Robsen (2. September 2007)

Uiiiii......Dreckschweine!

Hoffentlich hats keinen Spass gemacht. Ihr habt doch eh nur eine abfahrt gemacht und dann Rothaus konsumiert. 



Was hast eigentlich mit deiner gabel gemacht? bild 1 Die ist ja mal so gestaucht als wärst mit Mach 0,3 durch die Kurve gerauscht. 
harharhar

Wenns wetter taucht, reden wir nochmal über das was man anstellen kann, wenn das wetter taucht. oder so..................................


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. September 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> gabel gemacht? bild 1 Die ist ja mal so gestaucht als wärst mit Mach 9 durch die Kurve gerauscht.
> ....



ich sagte doch ich bin ne hausnummer zu groß  

hehe das zitate fälschen macht spaß


----------



## Pilatus (3. September 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> @Pilatus: zu viel Bier?



sowas pasiert selbst den Besten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (3. September 2007)

Ich wär eher dafür dass wir morgen mal in die Schweiz gehen, wer Lust hat möge schreien!


----------



## fahrbereit (3. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> sowas pasiert selbst den Besten...



aber nicht nach einer Stunde..

*gg*


----------



## Robsen (3. September 2007)

Moin,

´s wetter ist ja bestens. Was tun?


----------



## $tealth (3. September 2007)

> mal in die Schweiz gehen


Der mit dem Norco will in die Schweeeeiiiiiiz...
Zu den Leuten die immer so komisch cch cch machen


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. September 2007)

ich wär sowohl für tour oder kickach...your decision...


----------



## Robsen (3. September 2007)

Hmmm. Wetter wird schlechter. Können ja ne Tour fahren bei der wir am ende in Kickach rauskommen. Mit deinem Meta wirst ja schon etwas springen können?!

Allerdings hab ich es im Urin das es gleich regnen anfängt....ich geh mal was essen und dann meld ich mich nochmal.


----------



## Robsen (3. September 2007)

Kickach! Ein bissl drehen? Wann gehts los und wer kommt noch?


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. September 2007)

wann bist du dort ?


----------



## fahrbereit (3. September 2007)

Wenn ihr schonmal oben seid, pflanzt doch bitte die umgefallenen Bäume wieder ein, damit man wieder ungehindert fahren kann, ja!


----------



## Pilatus (3. September 2007)

Samstag ist irgendwie Eröffnung von dem komischen Ding in Fronhofen. Ich bin mit den Leuten aus MätschWäng dort verabredet. 
Und Sonntag Albstadt mit Federweg aber ohne Lift.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (3. September 2007)

schön dann bist ja weit genug weg du dirt kid du doofes :>


----------



## Pilatus (3. September 2007)

Du alter Sack traust dich ja nicht...


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. September 2007)

naja , wenn ich da an gestern denk wär der bierkasten denke ich schon 100% mein gewesen...mein letztes setup wird dich ziemlich alt in todtnau aussehen lassen


----------



## Pilatus (3. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> naja , wenn ich da an gestern denk wär der bierkasten denke ich schon 100% mein gewesen...mein letztes setup wird dich ziemlich alt in todtnau aussehen lassen



OK! gebongt. Herausforderung angenommen. Diesmal also auf dem DH?
Endlich bist du normal geworden...

Aso, ich hab mich ja nochnichtmal mit meinem Setup ausseinander gesetzt


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. September 2007)

ich tendiere dazu, da die wildride gegen dich langweilig wär...zuviel tretstücke wo du hoffnungslos daherkommen würdest.

die dh runter und du musst noch unten an meinem hinterrad sein ohne pause


----------



## Pilatus (3. September 2007)

Aber wenn ich dich oben nicht überholen kann werd ich unten nicht mehr können. Ich könnte im oberen Teil gemütlich runterrollen und soviel Zeit gutmachen die du unten nicht mehr reingefrahren bekommst. Dann überhol ich dich einfach am Roadgap...
Aber egal! einen Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## Pilatus (3. September 2007)

Wir können dann zum Vergleich noch eine Runde ohne treten machen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. September 2007)

Ich misch mich mal wieder einfach ein, vorallem weil ich gestern auch recht schnell geworden bin... Wie wär es denn, wenn ihr anstatt viel darüber zu reden einfach mal das Race starten würdet, damit wäre vielen hier geholfen


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. September 2007)

ich will ja aber der pilatus findet ja immer kurz vor startschuß noch ne fadenscheinige ausrede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. September 2007)

Ja, und von diesem vielen gelaber  wird man ja bekanntlich nicht wirklich schneller und fiter... Schade eigentlich


----------



## Pilatus (3. September 2007)

Ok, lassen wir Tatsachen sprechen. wann?

Und wann gehen wir mal auf die BMX-Bahn nach Bludenz?


----------



## vnvrum (3. September 2007)

Hi,

endlich mal ein vernünftiges Wort.
Diesen Freitag wärs ungemein gut, denn da ist Club-Vereinsrennen. Beginn ab 18:00. Einschreiben ab 17:30.
Ich fahr mit nem violetten Mazda vor, kommt zu mir und ich schreib euch "ein". Ansonsten Club-Gebühr ist 8EUR/Jahr (ist ja geschenkt, der Sprit zum Anfahren und die Zeit kostet ja xmal mehr) Und ihr seits zu den Vereinstrainingszeiten versichert.... 
Danach ist Grillen im Clubheim angesagt.

Laut meinem Masseur hab ich mir gestern beim Rennen eine Sehnenscheidenentzündung (wegen den grossen Jumps) eingeheimst, bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich am Freitag Radln kann.
Bepanthen wirkt auch, die meisten Blessuren sind bis Fr gekittet.

PS: ähm, Goldach ist für aus Deutschland Kommende näher als Bludenz. Liegt hinter Rohrschach.
Jeden Di, Do ab 18:30 Training.
Bludenz: jeden Mi, Fr ab 18:15 Training, obwohl hier nur Kids sind, und ich fahr dort nur wenns brutal notwendig ist. Aber die Bahn ist derzeit in einem hervorragenden Zustand (haben wir gut gemach....).

Und dem Ersten hier aus dem Thread der den 2 Double (ca. 9m) in Bludenz egal ob mit Fully oder Hardtail sauber springt zahl ich die Mitgliedschaft für 1 Jahr.

Cu
vnvrum


----------



## vnvrum (3. September 2007)

OUUP, doppelt gemoppelt


----------



## Pilatus (3. September 2007)

vnvrum schrieb:


> Und dem Ersten hier aus dem Thread der den 2 Double (ca. 9m) in Bludenz egal ob mit Fully oder Hardtail sauber springt zahl ich die Mitgliedschaft für 1 Jahr.



Dann müssen wir da wohl mal hin  

Sind das zwei Bahnen? Goldach und Bludenz?
Ich kann Freitag nicht, weil ich erst am Freitag Abend aus OÖ wiederkomm. 
Wie sieht das sonst aus? kann man immer fahren oder nur zu Trainingszeiten?

Ich hab sooo Bock wieder mal BMX-Bahn zu rollern...


----------



## vnvrum (3. September 2007)

Hallo Pilatus,

ja das sind 2 Bahnen:
1)
http://www.bmxgoldach.ch/Bahn.htm
technisch anspruchsvolle und vielseitige Bahn, vor allem die Zielgerade mit dem Step Down, Speed Jump und 2 grossen Doubles.
1 Fahrer wurde gerade EM in der Klasse Challenge 25-29 (Hr. Marc Widmer).

2)
http://www.bmxbludenz.at/Club/Bahn/index.html
inzwischen sehr gute Bahn, wie Autobahn, alle Hindernisse extrem gut fahrbar.
Am Anspruchvollsten ist der 7er (da tief) und der Double in der Startgerade (da Speed jump kurz davor, also muss man sehr gut rolle(r)n können.

Die meisten BMX-Bahnen in der Schweiz u Österreich sind öffentlich (im Gegensatz zu Deutschland), daher immer befahrbar. Aber wenn niemand dort ist, wirds schwierig, wenns dich auf die Fre... haut. OK?

Und ich rate an nur in wirklich kompletter Schutzausrüstung zu fahren (dem, der halt an seiner Gesundheit hängt).

PS: ne BMX-Bahn befährt man (nicht rolle(r)n, -> das macht man im Training über alle Hindernisse auf dem Hinterrad...).

cu vnvrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (3. September 2007)

vnvrum schrieb:


> Hallo Pilatus,
> 
> ja das sind 2 Bahnen:
> 1)
> ...



Ich will da hin!!!!







Samstag. werter Herr fahrbereit, Jochen sind sie dabei?
Schutzausrüstung und nicht alleine fahren ist eh klar. 
Ich weiß nicht ob meine Fitness mehr zulässt als rollern. Das wird sich zeigen. 

So, gute Nacht ich muss früh raus...


----------



## vnvrum (3. September 2007)

Hi,

oh, da war 1 Fehler: die Links gehörten umgekehrt, gerade korrigiertz: Bludenz -> Autobahn. Toll für Rennen da überall sehr breit (nur 1 schlechte Kurve, dort gehört auch ne Steilwand wegen dem Tempo hin, oder vielleicht auch nicht, da sonst die nächsten 2 Doubles wohl zu klein sind???, vielleicht kann ich die anderen aber noch überreden).

Muss mal schaun. Volketswil ist dieses WE nix, da die für die nächsten Rennen die Bahn herrichten (laut Hampi). Normalerweise fahr ich rennfreie Samstage in Goldach. Muss noch vom Wetter her checken, da die ganze Woche Regen?
Ansonsten wie üblich wäre 14:00 Uhr Start. Schlüssel fürs Gate werde ich nach dem Vereinscup am Freitag aber nicht haben, da die anderen noch für die ÖM trainieren. Goldach wäre halt Gate-Training (neues Random-ProGate).

kurzes Mail an [email protected] wenn ihr geht und ich mitkommen kann...

cu
vnvrum


----------



## vnvrum (3. September 2007)

Hi,

Das Lufbild zeigt Goldach vor ca. 4-5 Jahren. Inzwischen ist die Bahn anspruchsvoller geworden. 
Gehn wir sie kurz durch.
Mittelflacher Start. 3tes Hindernis ist ein 8-9m 3er, der nur bei sehr sauberer Fahrweise über den (2tes Hindernis) double Step Up komplett springbar ist. rechts Kurve, 1 sehr gute Kombi mit Double Speed Step Up, Step Down, Step Up Double in rechts TeerKurve. Speed Jump rollen.
Dann noch ein 3er (7m) den man z.B. Anlupfen kann oder auch springt. 180 Kurve links, kleiner Double nur drücken, 180 Kurve rechts. Speed, Step up, links Kurve, 7er, Step up (rollen), Speed, Double 5m, Double 7m, Ziel.
Und dann setzt man sich mal hin.

cu vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (4. September 2007)

vnvrum schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Das Lufbild zeigt Goldach vor ca. 4-5 Jahren. Inzwischen ist die Bahn anspruchsvoller geworden.
> Gehn wir sie kurz durch.
> ...



Warum kann man das eigentlich nur genau so schnell lesen, wie andere es fahren? 

Bin dabei, aber erst zur 14.stunde. holt mich wer ab?



			
				vnvrum schrieb:
			
		

> PS: ne BMX-Bahn befährt man (nicht rolle(r)n, -> das macht man im Training über alle Hindernisse auf dem Hinterrad...).


jetzt hat er's zwar schriftlich, du wirst es ihm aber noch en paar mal sagen müssen. immer denkt er, wir machen nur spass...


----------



## Pilatus (4. September 2007)

Ja, ich nehm dich mit.
Ist mein Innenlager für die XT-Kurbel da? Dann montier ich die XT-Kurbel und die richtige Übersetzung.


----------



## Pilatus (4. September 2007)

Und wenn ich so lese wie du fährst, würde ich nur bis zur hälfte des double Step-Ups kommen...


----------



## vnvrum (4. September 2007)

Hi,
Uebersetzung brauchts ihr nix besonders.
Auf 20 Zoll fahren viele so 42/16, 
24Zoll fahr ich 35/15 bei 1,85 Reifenbreite hinten
auf dem 
26 Zoll so ca. 38/17 bei 2,125 Reifenbreite hinten

Alles klar.

cu
vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (4. September 2007)

Ich hab im Moment 25/12 montiert. und das ist auf der Bahn recht mau...
Ich hab noch 38/16 daheim. das passt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. September 2007)

so der 1000. Beitrag is mein...hihihi...geile Bahnen auf der anderen Seite des Sees...so langsam würde sich lohnen die Matschreifen vom Dual Rad zu ziehen :->


edit: verdammt doch net weil der dooofe fitze kann mal wieder keine foren bedienen....


----------



## Pilatus (4. September 2007)

Bist du besoffen? ich hab 2,5h vor dir gepostet...

In dem Fall hatte ich den 1000sten Eintrag. Hach da werd ich gleich mal ein Bier trinken heute Abend.

Und du Jochen einen Schnaps wegen der Schnapszahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (4. September 2007)

so hier mal bewegte bilder vom wochenende...
http://rapidshare.com/files/53420199/fab_tobi_euro_we.mpg.html


----------



## $tealth (5. September 2007)

Smoothes Wie Deo !
GefÃ¤llt mir..Sehr gechillt das Ganze.
Hast nen neuen Helm Fab ?
Ich werd mir fÃ¼r nÃ¤chste Saison den OÂ´Neal Mx (Monster) Helm und das Passende Trikot holen.  
Sieht super geil aus..habisch auf der â¬Bike gesehen.


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2007)

was ist denn eigentlich hier los?
Da machen wir in 3 Tagen 276 Pöbelposts und jetzt passiert seit 3 tagen nix mehr.
Ich weiß, das Video von Jochen ist wie immer schlecht, aber daß es euch so die Sprache verschlägt...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was ist denn eigentlich hier los?
> Da machen wir in 3 Tagen 276 Pöbelposts und jetzt passiert seit 3 tagen nix mehr.
> Ich weiß, das Video von Jochen ist wie immer schlecht, aber daß es euch so die Sprache verschlägt...




Tja, es passiert nix hier im Forum, dafür umso mehr im Schinderhannes... Erst gestern so passiert  

Sorry my friend


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. September 2007)

ich produiere wie ein irrer geilste monster energy aufkleber...die dinger sind so geil die kann ich verkaufen muaahahahauaaarrr


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich produiere wie ein irrer geilste monster energy aufkleber...die dinger sind so geil die kann ich verkaufen muaahahahauaaarrr



Bitte je einen Aufkleber für Seitenscheibenaufklebersammlungsstelle


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2007)

was meint eigentlich das Wetter? können wir am Samstag auf die BMX-Bahn?
Ich bin so heiß!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was meint eigentlich das Wetter? können wir am Samstag auf die BMX-Bahn?
> Ich bin so heiß!



Wetter soll sich wieder so um die 20° einpendeln und trocken bleiben... Dies ist auch der Grund warum ich ab Freitag abend in Todtnau sein werde


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. September 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Bitte je einen Aufkleber für Seitenscheibenaufklebersammlungsstelle



i make you good price...very good price you know ?  

mach nachher mal bilder (hoffentlich gehen sie von der quali von den klebern wenn der letzte fertig is, is ne mischung aus stickerchick und monster, sehr geil  

pilatus: hot ? am sonntag bitte in todtnau antreten 

edit: unleash the beast !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> pilatus: hot ? am sonntag bitte in todtnau antreten



Sonntag mach ich alles, wenn ich am Samstag auf eine geile BMX-Bahn komm zum rollern.


----------



## vnvrum (6. September 2007)

hi,

wie gesagt Sa, 14:00 Bludenz geht klar.
In Goldach sind sie am SA VM am "bahnpflegen" (wie beim Weib, sei nett zu Ihr und sie lässt dich reite... und wirft dich nicht ab...)
Am Nachmittag wäre dann ein anständiges Training dort, mit unseren GROSSEN.

Ich selber würde also schon eher Goldach empfehlen, gleiche Zeit...
Aber mir ists egal.

cu
vnvrum


----------



## vnvrum (6. September 2007)

Was isn so geil am Monster dran?
Ok ich lebe knapp hinterm PFàNDER Berg, mag sein, da kriegt man net alles mit. Wird Sam Hill von Monster gesponsert, odr was?

cu vnvrum


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. September 2007)

ja zum beispiel...ich bin fan von dem gesöff seit ich in socal war...is das amerikanische pendant zu eurem red bull


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2007)

Ich weiß nicht wie geschickt es ist, wenn wir wärend dem Training auf der Bahn unterwegs sind. Also jetzt nicht wegen mir, aber wegen dem fahrbereit. Der ist manchmal verwirrt und fährt dann womöglich in die falshe Richtung und macht Bremsspuren und so krams...

Von daher wäre ich eher für Bludenz, ist eh die einfachere Bahn, oder? Zum wieder einsteigen wäre das glaub ich besser.


----------



## vnvrum (6. September 2007)

Dann sehn wir beim Tschugg also auch bald MONSTERRRRRRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (6. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie geschickt es ist, wenn wir wärend dem Training auf der Bahn unterwegs sind. Also jetzt nicht wegen mir, aber wegen dem fahrbereit. Der ist manchmal verwirrt und fährt dann womöglich in die falshe Richtung und macht Bremsspuren und so krams...
> 
> Von daher wäre ich eher für Bludenz, ist eh die einfachere Bahn, oder? Zum wieder einsteigen wäre das glaub ich besser.



no comment 

ich lasse taten sprechen, erzählte wetten und erdachte gewinne gibt's bei mir nich. ich komme, siege und lach euch aus beim gehen


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. September 2007)

so kreative phase vorbei...monster freaks: bitte nicht das forum vollsabbern


----------



## vnvrum (6. September 2007)

Bludenz ist eine Spur leichter zu fahren, aber Goldach ist halt technisch IO. TIP TOP.
Ja, es ist schwer zu empfehlen die BMX Bahn in die gleiche Richtung zu befahren....

Zum wieder Einsteigen eignet sich alles gleich gut.
Da ich noch verletzt bin, wäre Goldach natürlich besser, dann sehr ihr die anderen BMXer die Bahn fahren.

Also Sa, Bludenz 14:00
Können auch Bretter bei den Jumps legen, für die die welche brauchen.

cu vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2007)

1400 wird eng. weil der fahrbereit erst fahrbereit aus dem fahrbereit kommen muss. Wah, was für ein Wortspiel!!

Also der herr f muss bis 1400 arbeiten. dann fahren wir los. also eher 1500 in Bludenz. Ich freu mich!


----------



## vnvrum (6. September 2007)

ok, passt auch.

mal sehen, werde aber den Double und die 7er Wellen wahrscheinlich nicht fahren , da ich den Lenker noch kaum halten kann. Der Rest ist mit 2 gesunden beinen gut fahr-/spirngbar.

cu vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2007)

Wir wollen eh nur gemütlich rollern


----------



## vnvrum (6. September 2007)

nix gemütlich LOL. 
BMX SOLLTE man immer VOLLGAS machen. 

cu vnrum


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2007)

Deßhalb fahr ich MTB -> wesentlich entspannter


----------



## $tealth (6. September 2007)

> so kreative phase vorbei...monster freaks: bitte nicht das forum vollsabbern


O sorry schon passiert..  
Ich will ganz schnell welche haben ! 
Mein Helm un das Trikot kommen spätestens in zwei Wochen...juhuuuu ich freu mich schon wien kleines Kind..ups bin ich ja... 
Naja..Fab schick mal ne Pm mit infos und Preisen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. September 2007)

Pilatus ? welche ausrede haben wir denn dieses wochenende parat ?     

tobi und ich hatten ne ganze menge gaudi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. September 2007)

Ausrede?
Ich hab versucht in Bludenz einen 9m Double zu klären. Das nächste Mal ist er reif. Wir hatten eine lustige Zeit bei den Schluchten*******rn. BMX-Bahn fahren macht immer noch am meißten Spaß. Aber für einen Mosher wie du, ist das nix...


----------



## vnvrum (10. September 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ja war nett am Samstag. Hab mich richtig gefreut. So sollts ja sein, bisserle radln, Quatschen (und wann istn Party?).
Müssen wir wiederholen, kann auch Dirtjump oder sonst was sein. Dann fahrn wir zu anfangs RICHTIG HARD und dann gibts Party. Dass braucht auch so ein alter Sack wie ich noch. Bin halt ein Kind aus den 80er,90ern. So war das damals. GOOD OLD TIME.
Ende September bin ich dann wieder im Land und alles auskuriert (hoffe ich).

cu
vnvrum

PS:
http://www.bmxbludenz.at/ auf der ersten Seite, dass ist der Kleine der UNS (beinah) versägt hat ....


----------



## loopluc (10. September 2007)

dann kommt doch nach wdorf grillstelle is so gut wie fertig!


----------



## Pilatus (10. September 2007)

Das habt ihr das letzte mal auch schon behauptet


----------



## loopluc (10. September 2007)

ich ned, ez is abre wirklich was da! schön ordentlich!


----------



## fahrbereit (10. September 2007)

mir hat es auch gefallen. bmx-bahnen sind halt was anderes, was richtig anspruchsvolles - wahrscheinlich wegen dem bmx im namen!

jetzt haben wir eine referenz, wie man es in nessenreben machen sollte


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ausrede?
> Ich hab versucht in Bludenz einen 9m Double zu klären. Das nächste Mal ist er reif. Wir hatten eine lustige Zeit bei den Schluchten*******rn. BMX-Bahn fahren macht immer noch am meißten Spaß. Aber für einen Mosher wie du, ist das nix...



wie hast dich gemault ? warst mal wieder übermütig und hast dein fahrkönnen höher eingeschätzt als es ist ?  

by the way is mein fahrstil der letzte den man als moshen bezeichnen kann...  

tobi aka stinkyprimorv in todtnau http://rapidshare.com/files/54770169/tobi_todtnau.mpg.html

ich geh mal davon aus dass die österreicher euch gezeigt haben wie man fahrrad fährt


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. September 2007)

Moin ihr Luschen....

Wie wärs denn mal mit einem Big-Bike Treffen in der Altstadt Ravensburg???
Wenn ihr eure Bikes mal vollsabbern lassen wollt, ist dies genau der richtige Ort!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (10. September 2007)

du meinst so jämmerlich von der mädchenhühnerleiter fallen wie der Jochen?





Aber mit Rucksack ist das schwerer. vielleicht sollte er mal ohne fahren um sein gesamtes Potential entfalten zu können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. September 2007)

Gibts denn überhaupt Fotos von deinen Flugversuchen??? Nicht groß reden, mitkommen und besser machen.... Ich fotografier auch.... Also Fotobeweis  

so könnte es auch noch aussehen!!!!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. September 2007)

oder so....




.... oder so.....




.... oder vielleicht so.....


----------



## Pilatus (10. September 2007)

Da brauch ich keine fotos um zu wissen, daß ich da runterkomm. von Bludenz haben wir keine fotos gemacht, leider.

Wenn der Jochen an dieser stelle schneller fahren würde, könnte er die wurzel unter seinem linken fuß überspringen und in einem besseren Winkel in den Anlieger kommen. Aber ist nur so ein besserwissendes kommentar. 

edith: das Steinfeld hätte ich gerne live gesehen. Und das erste gap beim Einstieg fällt das näxte mal.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. September 2007)

Schon klar...  

Bilder von unseren Bar sitzenden Abenden hätten dir bestimmt besser gefallen und hättest nix zum aussetzen gehabt....


----------



## Pilatus (10. September 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Schon klar...
> 
> Bilder von unseren Bar sitzenden Abenden hätten dir bestimmt besser gefallen und hättest nix zum aussetzen gehabt....



Hallo? der Drop ist vielleicht 1,2m hoch.

Bierbilder sind die besten Bilder!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. September 2007)

Ich verzieh mich...

Wenns Wetter passt, mach ich mich Sonntag wieder auf en Weg nach Black Forest!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (11. September 2007)

alles fakebilder...


anstatt sich in posermanier aufm innenstadtghetto zu treffen und immerneue ausreden zu finden, warum man das nicht gemacht und da nicht durchgehalten hat, sollte man einfach mal im wald beim fahren die fronten klären.
danach können wa ja gerne übern marienplatz rollern, der gewinner voran


----------



## Pilatus (11. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> rollern



kaum weiß er wie man rollert spukt er große Töne...


----------



## bikingarni (11. September 2007)

@stinkyprimorv: So Black Forest is eher schlecht, kannst du nich mal gastronomiefreundlich unter der Woche gehen, dann käm i mit .Do, Fr, Sa, So muss ich arbeiten, aber unter der Woche jederzeit!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. September 2007)

bikingarni schrieb:


> @stinkyprimorv: So Black Forest is eher schlecht, kannst du nich mal gastronomiefreundlich unter der Woche gehen, dann käm i mit .Do, Fr, Sa, So muss ich arbeiten, aber unter der Woche jederzeit!



Gut zu wissen, bin ja selbst en total geschädigter Gastronomieler!!!! Poste halt immer fürs WE, weil ich da sicher sein kann, dass ein gewisser Jochen_DC mit an Bord ist!!!

Vielleicht nächste Woche Di. oder Mi.... Ich meld mich


----------



## $tealth (11. September 2007)

Will auch mal wieder Dreck fressen ! 
Wenn mal irgendwo ein Platz frei is, komme ich auch nach Rav. 

mfg. Jo


----------



## bikingarni (11. September 2007)

Sauber, meldest dich halt!


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. September 2007)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q8Q9P9Z9

todtnau dh multiview  have fun


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. September 2007)

@Jochen_DC

Mega. so stell ich mir das vor... Heim kommen, download starten.... thx...


----------



## Pilatus (11. September 2007)

Wow, sind ein paar schicke Aufnahmen dabei. Und die Cam bleibt teilweise erstaunlich ruhig!

Und etwas schneller biste wohl auch geworden


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. September 2007)

Alter nur geil.... Freu mich schon auf unseren nächsten Todtnau Road Trip.... Schade das wir keine Aufnahmen von An- und Abreise haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (11. September 2007)

@ pilatus uihh den tag markier ich mir...lob aus deinem mund klingt so fremd ;-)

@tobi ich hätt ne helmcam befestigung fürs auto...weiß aber net ob die nicht bei 260 abreißt :>>>


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @tobi ich hätt ne helmcam befestigung fürs auto...weiß aber net ob die nicht bei 260 abreißt :>>>



Ich würde sagen, dass ist ganz einfach herauszufinden!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (12. September 2007)

Wochenende wieder Bludenz?
Ich hab noch ein Pickerl für die Österreichische Autobahn. Jeder mit Hardtail kann mitkommen...


----------



## fahrbereit (12. September 2007)

klar! so um 14uhr?..


----------



## vnvrum (12. September 2007)

Hi,

heut, Mittwoch Abend wäre noch Bludenz.
Könnts einrichten, dass ich vorher dort bin.
18:30 ist offizielles Training, da wollt ihr ja nicht.
Morgen noch letzter Feinschliff in Goldach.
Hand hält wieder besser, darf nur nirgends anschlagen.

Am WE bin ich bei WICHTIGER Veranstaltung...

cu vnvruma


----------



## fahrbereit (12. September 2007)

unter der woche sind solche ausfahrten leider nicht möglich weil mein fahrer immer von mo bis fr in österreich flugzeuge sabotiert.

aber pünktlich zum we ist er dann öfters mal da und fährt mich wohin ich will


----------



## vnvrum (12. September 2007)

ja so solls sein. Chefe.
Ich brauch auch nen Buttler der meinen Maybach chauffiert...

Dein Kumpel soll aufhören Fluggeräte kaputt zu machen, der 11. Sept. wäre vorbei. Langsam wirds ja langweilig. Flugzeuge stechen in Aecker, in Häuser,...

Kann der nicht mal nen WEITFLUG Bike bauen, so mit Helium (von der Hindenburg gelernt, Wasserstoff is nix, bzw. Wasserstoffperoxid gibts am Markt nimmer, haben ja grad so paar lustige turbantragende Deutsche alles aufgek(laut)auft).

cu vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (12. September 2007)

Wenn man weiß wie ein Flugzeug fliegt, weiß man auch wie ein Fahrrad fliegt. Aber ihr, aus dem weniger gebildeten Arbeiterklasse, werdet es nie verstehen. Beim fahrbereit hab ich mir schon den Mund fusselig erklärt. Aber er ist zu doof...
Bei dir vnvrum besteht eventuel noch Hoffnung. Du machtest mir den Eindruck eines ebenbürtigen Angehörigen der Oberschicht.


----------



## fahrbereit (12. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ihr, aus der ... Arbeiterklasse, ...



so sieht's aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (12. September 2007)

mal sehen,
bin erst 1. Offizier an Bord. Im Trainingscamp der TurbanHansa in Pakistan habn wir die Aerodynamik noch nicht durchgenommen. Ali meint, dass müssen wir gar net wissen.... das lernen wir dann ganz schnell.
Alter Afgane. 

Bin- derzeit grad schnell am -Laden...

Na ja, gut für heut.
Aber die Gschicht mit dem Fahrbereit kann ich verstehen, was soll denn so ein oller Radl-Verkäufer sich noch um Physik und High-Tech scheren. Der is doch froh wenn er mit seinem Taiwan "Fritze" am Telefon mit Händen und Füssen, die nächste Bestellung von Holland-Rädern absetzen kann. 
Alter Schwede.
Jetzt is mir doch zweimal UNBEABSICHTIGT der Bezug zu bewustseinserweiternden Substanzen reingeraten.

Der erste ders findet kriegt ein EIS.

cu vnvrum.


----------



## Pilatus (12. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aber ihr, aus dem weniger gebildeten Arbeiterklasse,




Ich hab extra nicht geschrieben: nixnutzig


----------



## AXE Chilling (12. September 2007)

In Tettnang is d bike park der beste in der umgebung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ist sehr leicht zu finden !!!

man sieht sich in Tettnang!!!


----------



## Pilatus (12. September 2007)

AXE Chilling schrieb:


> In Tettnang is d bike park der beste in der umgebung!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ist sehr leicht zu finden !!!
> 
> man sieht sich in Tettnang!!!




Na da kennt sich ja einer aus...


----------



## $tealth (12. September 2007)

Das Wie Deo ist mal wieder erste Sahne ! 
Für ne ausführliche Kritik hab ich jetzt keine Zeit, wäre aber eh durchweg positiv ausgefallen.
Heute hatte ich übrigens eine schei*s download- Zeit. Das ist mir da noch nie passiert. Vielleicht lädst du es nächstes mal 
wieder bei Rapidshare hoch..
Mfg. Jo


----------



## Pilatus (13. September 2007)

So, wie sieht die Wochenendplanung aus?
Ich hab nur am Samstag das Auto und würde direkt das Pickerl nutzen und nochmal nach Bludenz fahren. Wer kommt mit? Was machen wir am Sonntag?
Wann trinken wir wieder Bier? Wie wäre es wenn wir uns Samstag Abend alle (ja ALLE) im Schinderhannes treffen und 2 Bier trinken. Der eine oder andere (eigentlich nur der eine) kann ja auch ne Cola trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (13. September 2007)

Boah, geiles Wetter heut. Geht heut irgendwer irgendwo hin zum Radeln? 

Er möge sich doch melden!


----------



## bikingarni (13. September 2007)

Ich häng schon den ganzen Tag am Gehrenberg rum. Meldest dich halt.


----------



## plug (13. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> So, wie sieht die Wochenendplanung aus?
> Ich hab nur am Samstag das Auto und würde direkt das Pickerl nutzen und nochmal nach Bludenz fahren. Wer kommt mit? Was machen wir am Sonntag?
> Wann trinken wir wieder Bier? Wie wäre es wenn wir uns Samstag Abend alle (ja ALLE) im Schinderhannes treffen und 2 Bier trinken. Der eine oder andere (eigentlich nur der eine) kann ja auch ne Cola trinken.



ja klar, radfahren? bin dabei du spacko. 14 uhr bei fahrpfeife. ne besser 14.30 uhr. kommen eh nicht pünktlich weg. hat ja schon tradition.


----------



## Pilatus (13. September 2007)

Nein, du auch hier! Nehm ich dich mit? 
Ja...


----------



## fahrbereit (13. September 2007)

soll ich euch heute schon oder morgen erst sagen, dass wir am samstag nicht bis 14 uhr auf haben und wahrscheinlich schon 13.30uhr auf dem weg nach münchen sind?

ich sags euch nicht, ihr werdet es schon merken...


----------



## fahrbereit (13. September 2007)

plug schrieb:


> ja klar, radfahren? bin dabei du spacko. 14 uhr bei fahrpfeife. ne besser 14.30 uhr. kommen eh nicht pünktlich weg. hat ja schon tradition.



frag noch einmal ob du von hier aus mal ins forum kannst


----------



## Pilatus (13. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> soll ich euch heute schon oder morgen erst sagen, dass wir am samstag nicht bis 14 uhr auf haben und wahrscheinlich schon 13.30uhr auf dem weg nach münchen sind?
> 
> ich sags euch nicht, ihr werdet es schon merken...



Was machst du in München?


----------



## fahrbereit (13. September 2007)

maloja vororder machen


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> maloja vororder machen



 sehr gut...

@rest bin ab morgen nach bielefeld unterwegs zum zusaufen...samstag wär ich wieder gegen 20.00 uhr im lande...würde je nach wesenszustand mich zum schinderhannes breitschlagen lassen...


----------



## Pilatus (13. September 2007)

Dann halt so.
In dem Fall geh ich vielleicht mit einem Kollegen nur nach Tettnang. Der will mal "sowas" probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ...würde je nach wesenszustand mich zum schinderhannes breitschlagen lassen...



das klingt super... bin um 21:00 Uhr im Schinderhannes.... wehe es kommt sonst keiner!!!!! c u there........


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. September 2007)

so meine 40 is ready...soll ich damit in todtnau schon düsen ?


----------



## Pilatus (14. September 2007)

Wenn jetzt noch etwas rot mit dabei wäre, würden sich Hanfblätter besser drauf machen...


----------



## fahrbereit (14. September 2007)

der karton ist beschädigt. solltest du anzeigen!


was iss am sogtann..äh sonntag? es steht immernoch aichbach solid cup an


----------



## Pilatus (14. September 2007)

Da gibt es keine Kinderradklasse, oder?
Wenn da ein Rennen ist, ist wenig mit Fahren. Aber nach Goldach könnte man noch..


----------



## fahrbereit (14. September 2007)

mir geht es in erster linie darum, die strecke dort zu begutachten, mit dem andy zu reden wegen und überhaupt und mal ein bisschen äktschn zu sehen!


----------



## Pilatus (15. September 2007)

Bludenz fordert seine Opfer:
letzte Woche der fahrbereit mit seiner Hand, diese Woche der Pa. mit gezerrten Bändern im Sprungelenk und ich mit einer geprellten Ferse.

Aso, Schinderhannes komm ich nicht, ich geh aufs Bierbuckelfescht.


----------



## TeeWorks (15. September 2007)

...ach du sch*** fab, was hastn mit der schönen 40er angestellt  ...monster in allen ehren, aber...    ..mal gespannt wies am bike aussieht! 

Gruß aus München an alle Allgäuer!
Flo


----------



## $tealth (16. September 2007)

Was hast du denn mit Hofmann und co zu tun ?
Cool dass du hier ma wieder schreibst ! 
Aber bei der 40 geb ich dir recht. Die wäre schöner, wenn man sie einfarbig und deckend grün lackiert hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (16. September 2007)

ich will die gabel am bike sehen!!

...ich hab mein liebstes 6.6 und dessen teile fast gänzlich vom michel 

Ich les immer fleissig mit hier, nur hab ich mich als aussenseitige spreu kaum getraut noch was zu schreiben  ...bin kaum noch in wangen leider, ihr seid aber eh alle skillmäßig viel zu krass drauf für mich! (habsch zumindest in O-Gau gemerkt )      

...wasn los, wieso verkaufst du dein A-Line?


----------



## $tealth (16. September 2007)

Wann warst du in O`gau ?
Warum ich mein Bike verkauf ? Ich brauch a bissle Geld fürn Führerschein..


----------



## TeeWorks (16. September 2007)

puh is scho a paar wochen her, hab mir da direkt mal amtlich meinen Handballen geprellt, bzw. die kapsel geschrottet... is aber schon wieder einigermaßen. 

Ansonsten isses geil da, wobei die Strecke schon ziemlich würzig is, eigentlich ja pures DH... aber schon krass wie da manche mit m XC bike runderrödeln!  

...d.h. du holst dir im frühjahr dann n neues A-Line? 

hab grad mal ne Frage, kenn bzw. is irgendeiner von euch der Dave aus nem Shop in RV?  ...wenn ja, gruß vom Fabi aus Kischlegg


----------



## $tealth (16. September 2007)

> ...d.h. du holst dir im frühjahr dann n neues A-Line?


Wenns Geld reicht...so in der Art...


----------



## Pilatus (17. September 2007)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> hab grad mal ne Frage, kenn bzw. is irgendeiner von euch der Dave aus nem Shop in RV?



Wer kennt den nicht?


----------



## fahrbereit (17. September 2007)

welcher dave?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (17. September 2007)

Ein Trottel findet sich immer...


----------



## fahrbereit (17. September 2007)

ich stehe immer gern zur verfügung...


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. September 2007)

vom sonntag

http://rapidshare.com/files/56407449/todtnai2007-dhkursfab.mpg.html

pilatus du wirst erkennen dass die luft langsam eng wird ;-) du könntest mal gegen stinkyprimorv mal ein race fahren , denke das wär fair ))


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> vom sonntag
> 
> http://rapidshare.com/files/56407449/todtnai2007-dhkursfab.mpg.html
> 
> pilatus du wirst erkennen dass die luft langsam eng wird ;-) du könntest mal gegen stinkyprimorv mal ein race fahren , denke das wär fair ))



Aber sofort.....   Sehr nettes Filmchen und bei der Grundspeed machen bestimmte Herausforderer keinen Stich mehr


----------



## fahrbereit (18. September 2007)

Ich muss leider widersprechen und sagen, dass ich und Pilatus im ersten Stück mindestens schneller waren, in dem folgenden Tretstück ich definitiv der schnellste von uns allen war und den Gap unten viel weiter gesprungen bin als der Jochen auf dem viedeo

von wegen luft wird eng...soll ich mit DH anfangen? wollt ihr das wirklich


wer meint ich lehne mich zu weit aus dem fenster, der gibt mir seine helmcam und ich breche mal todnau runter - mit meinem meta und danach auch mal mit nem dhler, wenn ihrs nicht glaubt


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2007)

Ist nur seltsam, erzählen könnt ihr alle viel... Ist nur seltsam, dass ich immer mit Jochen_DC nach Todtnau fahr und sonst keiner aus em Arsch kommt  

Aber mir eigentlich egal... Hab spaß beim downhillen, egal ob schnellster oder langsamster und kann jetzt schon wieder sagen das ich versuchen werd, Samstag und Sonntag im Schwarzwald zu verbringen und ich frag keinen mehr ob er mit will oder nicht!!!! 

@All: Have a good day and happy weekend


----------



## fahrbereit (18. September 2007)

nana..so ists doch gar nicht gemeint.

wenn der jochen sich aus dem fenster lehnt, darf ich das auch

und gerne komme ich mit nach todnau oder wohin auch immer, ihr solltet nur dann fahren, wenn ich zeit habe. leider musste ich sonntach arbeiten.

des weiteren schreckt sicher nicht nur mich euer fahrstil ab, mit einzusteigen. denn dann müsste man in voller protektormontur im auto sitzen und könnte im vergleich dazu im hawaiihemd den DH fahren - wäre sicherer

ausserdem war ich auf dem wildride schon schneller und kann daher behauptungen aufstellen. sonst gilt meine ansage: helmcam her, ich fahr das ding, dann sehen wir es ja



			
				StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:
			
		

> @All: Have a good day and happy weekend


bei mir iss noch dienstag


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> nana..so ists doch gar nicht gemeint.
> 
> wenn der jochen sich aus dem fenster lehnt, darf ich das auch
> 
> ...



klar darfst du das auch...

ich weiß nicht was ihr alle für ein problem mit unserem fahrstil habt... da könnt ich genau so gut sagen mich schreckt euer fahrstil ab, ihr die 160 km/h fahrende Autos mit max. 165 km/h anfangt zu überholen... und es dabei nicht einseht auch nur einmal vorher in Rückspiegel zu schauen ob da die dicke Audifraktion mit 250 angestochen kommt.... Und das ist ja nicht verboten, zumindest nicht überall!!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (18. September 2007)

Das sagst du dem falschen

ich weiss ganz genau, warum _*ich*_ keinen führerschein habe und auch keinen machen werde


was man alles so sieht, wenn man nach münchen fährt (würde euch auch auffallen, wenn ihr nicht so kurze blickkontakte aufgrund eurer hohen geschwindigkeiten haben würdet):

leute telfonieren bei 180, leute im 40tonner sattelauflieger studieren die karte bei 170, leute kommen mit 240 linksblinkend an und bremsen 2m hinter einem auf 180 runter, weil sie überholen wollen, leute liegen im laster auf dem lenkrad und schlendern über rechte fahrspur und standstreifen, als wären sie alleine...

echt heavy


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Das sagst du dem falschen
> 
> ich weiss ganz genau, warum _*ich*_ keinen führerschein habe und auch keinen machen werde



In diesem Fall nehm ich gegenüber DIR alle Vermutungen und Behauptungen zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (18. September 2007)

danke sehr


----------



## Robsen (18. September 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Have a good day and happy weekend



????Alter, bist du mit dem Kopf gegen nen Baum gefahren? Es ist Dienstag! Mein Urlaub ist vorbei. Nix mehr Eierschaukeln, die nächsten 7Monate Malochen......... ........danach aber Urlaub an der Goldcoast  

Mir hat man nicht bescheid gegeben zwecks Todtnau......denke, bzw. ich weiss das die Schmach vom Gehrenberg noch tief in DC´s Hirn steckt  hätte zwar gegen 250mmFW wenig chancen auf dem DH gehabt, doch Material ist relativ zum Können. Wird der Fahrbereit bestätigen können.

harharhar

Ihr seid doch alle GAGA ...oder wars GAY?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> ????Alter, bist du mit dem Kopf gegen nen Baum gefahren? Es ist Dienstag! Mein Urlaub ist vorbei. Nix mehr Eierschaukeln, die nächsten 7Monate Malochen......... ........danach aber Urlaub an der Goldcoast



deshalb hab ich ja auch erst geschrieben "have a good day" und das nächste WE kommt schneller als man glaubt, deshalb fang ich spätestens Mittwochs mit der Planung an.... Was juckt mich, wann und wo ihr Urlaub macht... Ich werd bis ende Okt. noch verdammt oft in Todtnau sein und sogar ein WE in Winterberg... Ätsch, du mich auch....


----------



## fahrbereit (18. September 2007)

Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Mir hat man nicht bescheid gegeben zwecks Todtnau......denke, bzw. ich weiss das die Schmach vom Gehrenberg noch tief in DC´s Hirn steckt


da haben wir es

ihr wollt gar nicht dass wir besseren mitkommen 



			
				Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> hätte zwar gegen 250mmFW wenig chancen auf dem DH gehabt, doch Material ist relativ zum Können. Wird der Fahrbereit bestätigen können.
> 
> harharhar



 

helmcam her*pfeif* ich bin fit wie ein geölter turnschuh...ich mach euch so rund! den Pilatus auch - als erstes, damit ruhe ist!..


----------



## Robsen (18. September 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> ...hab ich ja auch erst geschrieben "have a good day" und das nächste WE kommt schneller als man glaubt...



Achso, wenn das so ist wünsche ich allen Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch in 08. Grössere Sprunge, Mehr Style, Dicke Eier und was man als Rad´lfahrer sonst noch so braucht.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Achso, wenn das so ist wünsche ich allen Frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch in 08. Grössere Sprunge, Mehr Style, Dicke Eier und was man als Rad´lfahrer sonst noch so braucht.



hoffentlich übertreibst du nicht auch auf der DH - Strecke so... wie das endet konnte ich die letzten wochenenden sehen


----------



## vnvrum (18. September 2007)

so ja wollt mich auch wieder melden.

Das schreibt man doch so zuerst, odr

Find grad das Fragetyeichen hier nicht. In England brauchens des net.

Sity grad also weit im kalten Norden in old, old England und denk an gestern abend....

Muss euch noch unbedingt berichten> Es ist vollbracht.
Oessi Staatsmeister Cruiser 30+ ....

Dann geh ich heuer nimmer radln....
Am WE ist noch das letyte DSM Rennen in zuerich. hoffe ich bin rechtyeitig yurueck.
Sheiss tastatur. ..

cu
vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (18. September 2007)

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch an den alten Sack! sauber gemacht...

@Pöbel:
Ich sag es nicht gerne, aber ich muss dem fahrbereit in allen Punkten recht geben.

Ausserdem waren wir am Fahrtechnik verbessern in Bludenz. BMX-Bahn macht noch einen Tacken mehr Laune als DH. Da stellt sich auch raus, wer radeln kann. da rettet einen nicht der Federweg...

Ediths geschwätz: Ja Fabi, du bist schneller geworden. Es wird enger, auf jeden Fall. Aber dann wird es wenigsten nicht Langweilig


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2007)

So, wenn das kein Glück bringt....

Der 1111 Beitrag ist mein.... Ätsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (18. September 2007)

Nenene das bringt Unglück...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. September 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Nenene das bringt Unglück...



Wenn man daran glaubt auf jeden Fall


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. September 2007)

so meine 40 is fertig...bau ich noch vor dem weekend rein hehe

@robsen in todtnau kann ich dich echt net ernst nehmen :>

@fahrbereit  träumer... :->

@pilatus ich fürchte es wird doch langweilig...


----------



## Pilatus (18. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @pilatus ich fürchte es wird doch langweilig...



Darf ich bei unserem Rennen eigentlich auch einen Downhiller benutzen?
Oder bestehst du weiterhin auf ein CC-Rennen.
Genug blabla. Kommste mal mit nach Bludenz?


----------



## $tealth (18. September 2007)

Goil ! 
Wenn die erst mal am Bike is siehts sicher noch mal ne Ecke besser aus.
Aber mach den "Todtnau" wieder ab..macht sich nicht so gut. Ansonsten schon sehr stylisch. Hast du die Sticker mit Photoshop gebastelt und dann auf klebefolie ausgedruckt ? Ich überlege mir gerade für mein neues Bike (hoffentlich zu Weinachten.. ) schon mal was Individuelles zu entwerfen. 
O mann davor muss ick erst mal mein schööönes A-line verkaufen... 
Wenn hier irgendwer weis, wie ich dir Karre schnell verkaufen kann möge er das hier posten !  
übrigens fab..der dee hat mir noch immer nix überwiesen... ich hab ihm heute ein Endgültiges Ultimatum gesetzt..mein Vater kennt da nen Anwalt..der wird dann mal gaaanz präventiv bei denen anrufen


----------



## Pilatus (18. September 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> präventiv



Du meinst Präservativ, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (18. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Darf ich bei unserem Rennen eigentlich auch einen Downhiller benutzen?
> Oder bestehst du weiterhin auf ein CC-Rennen.
> Genug blabla. Kommste mal mit nach Bludenz?



du darfst auch einen downhiller benutzen klar und es wird auf der dh ausgetragen , wildride is ab und an witzig aber der dh kurs rulet  

bludenz hört sich interessant an , wenn ich mal die matschreifen von meinem hardtail bekommen würde  

@stealth der todtnau kleber is absolute pflicht  von mir aus könnte der rosa sein


----------



## $tealth (18. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Du meinst Präservativ, oder?


Nein du Obernull..


----------



## fahrbereit (19. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> aber ich muss dem fahrbereit in allen Punkten recht geben.





			
				fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin fit wie ein geölter turnschuh...ich mach euch so rund! den Pilatus auch - als erstes, damit ruhe ist!..


*fahrbereit*




Pilatus


----------



## Pilatus (19. September 2007)

Das haben wir in Bludenz gesehen: Fitness bring nix ohne Fahrtechnik. Oder auch: Power is nothing without control.

Wie gehts deiner Hand?


----------



## Robsen (19. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wie gehts deiner Hand?



Mütze - Glatze - Mütze - Glatze


----------



## fahrbereit (19. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Das haben wir in Bludenz gesehen: Fitness bring nix ohne Fahrtechnik. Oder auch: Power is nothing without control.


abgesehen von meiner definitiv vorhandenen fahrtechnik, welche deine weit in den dunkelsten schatten stellt, ergibt es andersrum aber das gleiche



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Wie gehts deiner Hand?


frag sie doch selber:


----------



## Pilatus (19. September 2007)

Die ist so dreckig ich glaub die kann mich nicht hören...


----------



## fahrbereit (19. September 2007)

dafür ist dein rad sauber


----------



## Pilatus (19. September 2007)

Ach ja? Mein Rad wurde schon langenicht mehr gepflegt wie versprochen...


----------



## fahrbereit (19. September 2007)

glaube ja nicht das ich die karre noch einmal putze oder repariere wenn sie nächstes jahr wieder über ibäi wegfliegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (19. September 2007)

Das weiß ich doch noch gar nicht. Ich hab überlegt ob ich es niederrocke, dann ein neues bekomm, daß verklopp und mir dann eine Poserkarre wie der Jochen hol.


----------



## bikingarni (20. September 2007)

Kommt Samstag wer mit nach Tödtnau?


----------



## fahrbereit (20. September 2007)

Wochenende habe ich wohl wieder keine Zeit. Ich sage aber vorher bescheid, was nun ist.




			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Das weiß ich doch noch gar nicht. Ich hab überlegt ob ich es niederrocke, dann ein neues bekomm, daß verklopp und mir dann eine Poserkarre wie der Jochen hol.



Mach' ma'!..

Meinen andauernden Ratschlägen an deine Vernunft schenkst du sowieso keinerlei Bedeutung. Am Besten springst du jetzt gleich aus dem Fensterumgekerte psychologie funktioniert immer, falls nicht, hat es sich eh erledigt...


----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2007)

Was denn für Ratschläge? Was hast du mir für Ratschläge gegeben? Was kannst du mir überhaupt für Ratschläge geben? Was fällt dir eigentlich ein mir Ratschläge zu geben?

Halts MAUL. 

Und wer sagt, daß Tokio Hotel schwul sind, ist selber schwul...


----------



## fahrbereit (20. September 2007)

Wer sagt, dass die Leute schwul sind, die sagen dass die Leute schwul sind, die sagen das Tokio Hotel fans schwul sind, ist selber schwul!

...und schwul!

*und jetzt SCHNAUZE! ich muss Prioritäten verkünden:*


Am Samstag ist Arbeitseinsatz in Nessenreben. 
Die ersten Handschläge werden nun gemacht, damit man den ersten Spatenstich machen kann.

Alle, die später auch dort fahren wollen (und ich schätze mal das sind so ziehmlich alle hier - vor allen die, die sonst immer den Kickacher Wald für sich beansprucht haben und heimlich mitlesen), haben am Samstag den 22.09.2007, also den kommenden, um 14Uhr, in Worten: vierzehn, also um zwei, dort vollgefressen und ausgeschissen in Holzfällerarbeitsmontur aufzukreuzen - mit entsprechendem Werkzeug! 

Wer jetzt sich jetzt schon glücklich in Sicherheit glaubt, weil er keine entsprechende Gerätschaften besitzt, hat Pech, denn für euch steht dieses ausreichend zur Verfügung! 

Wer beabsichtigt sich zu drücken, und stattdessen lieber seinen Ranzen von gewissen Schwarzwälder Sesselliften aus in die Sonne stracken will, braucht nicht zu kommen. Diese Leute gelten als Ausnahme.*


*Diese Ausnahmeregelung tritt am Samstag den 22.09.07 ab 16Uhr in Kraft und beinhaltet, das alle jene, nicht unter "Öffentlichkeit" fallen und gilt bis auf Lebenszeit, d.h. man braucht sich überhaupt nicht mehr in Nessenreben und der dort dann enstandenen Strecke blicken zu lassen!

Packen wir's an! Es gibt viel zu tun


----------



## janos (20. September 2007)

servus,
wie genau wird der bau der strecke ablaufen? bibt es keine baufirma die das macht? alles in eigenleistung oder wie? wie groß ist überhaupt die fläche? 

mfg janos


----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2007)

Na das hättest du mal früher sagen können!
Seit letzter Woche steht bei mir nämlich fest, daß ich in Ried bleibe und Überstunden sammle. Verdammt! Dann sind nur Honks bei der Arbeit....
Vielleicht überlege ich mir das noch mit den Überstunden und komm doch.


----------



## fahrbereit (20. September 2007)

Am Samstag sollen überwiegend die Stöcke und Äste weggeräumt werden und weitere kleinere Büsche etc. entfernt werden, damit der Tschugg und der Erwin ungehindert arbeiten können. Es geht darum die Kosten gering zu halten, denn das kann jeder machen, dazu muss man nicht Leute für viel Geld des geringen Budgets anheuern.
Es werden Helfer, die den FUNKEN jedes Jahr machen dabei sein und das Holz zum verfackeln mitnehmen. Auch weitere Kids, die damals die Unterschriftenaktion ins Rollen gebracht haben, werden da sein.

Danach, wenn der Streckenverlauf gesäubert ist, kommen die Laster und schütten hoffentlcih jede Menge Dreck dahin. Diesen werden Guido und Erwin Zeitgleich verarbeiten - da gibt es für uns nicht so viel zu tun. Aber je besser die Jungs ordentliche Verhältnisse auffinden, umso schneller und wiedermal kostengünstiger wird das ganze dann.

Aber das dauert dann die nächten Wochen. Wir hoffen am Samstag fertig zu werden. Das ist ein sehr grosses Gelände, bringt Zeit mit, die Sache ist nicht wie Omas Garten Rasenmähen in ner Stunde erledigt!


Pilatus, du kommst einfach. Wenn das wirklich deine echten aufrichtigen Freunde sind, dann machen sie deine Arbeit für dich und lassen dich gehen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. September 2007)

Ausnahmsweise muß ich Pilatus mal Recht geben.... Ihr wisst das bestimmt schon länger, dass es diesen Samstag los gehen soll!!! Könnte man ja mal früher posten, dann könnte man auch sicher stellen das genügend schaufelfreudige Menschen auftauchen werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (20. September 2007)

Der Termin wurde *heute* um 16Uhr festgesetzt

Ein Treffen mit den wichtigen Beteiligten habe *ich *am Montag organisiert. Sonst wären jetzt nichtmal diese Infos vorhanden.

Ich sage es zwar ungern und helfe bei der Sache aus Überzeugung freiwilig, aber wem es zu lange dauert oder die Infos oder Termine zu kurzfristig sind, der kann sich ungehindert dazuklemmen und dem managment beitreten.


So ernst ist es ausserdem nicht gemeint. Wenn ihr schon lange was vorhabt, macht das halt.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Der Termin wurde *heute* um 16Uhr festgesetzt
> 
> Ein Treffen mit den wichtigen Beteiligten habe *ich *am Montag organisiert. Sonst wären jetzt nichtmal diese Infos vorhanden.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich könnte es schlecht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren nach Todtnau zu fahren und euch "bluten" zu lassen.... Immerhin will ich mir ja extra noch ein passendes Rad für solche und andere Strecken aufbauen...
Und wer weiß, wenn der Tobi tatsächlich kommt, schaut er davor mal noch in den Keller was so mit kann!!! Immerhin ist ja spätestens Feierabend wenns Dunkel ist und was wäre ein Feierabend ohne Alkohol???? 

@Fahrbereit - Dir bring ich natürlich ne Coke mit!!!


----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2007)

MAl schauen. Vielleicht macht ich heute extra LAng und komm morgen schon


----------



## janos (20. September 2007)

cool das geht ja richtig schnell. ich hätte nicht gedacht das man die dieses jahr noch fahren kann. ich werde am samstag keine zeit haben könnt aber nächstes wochenende mit nem bagger kommen. wann startet der tschug den??


----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2007)

Tschugg? MAcht der mit?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> ......damit der Tschugg und der Erwin ungehindert arbeiten können.....



@Pilatus Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2007)

Ich schwöre das stand noch nicht da, als ich deinen Post gelesen hab in dem du mir zustimmst!

Na egal. Jetzt weiß ich es.


----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2007)

Aber wer ist Erwin? Ist das der Baggerfahrer von Red-Bull?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich schwöre das stand noch nicht da, als ich deinen Post gelesen hab in dem du mir zustimmst!
> 
> Na egal. Jetzt weiß ich es.



Dann will ich nix gesagt haben


----------



## fahrbereit (20. September 2007)

@janos
wir brauchen keinen bagger, den bringen die zwei profis mit

@Pilatus
vorbildlich!

der erwin ist der kumpel vom guido, der mit ihm wangen gebaut hat und schon viele viele andere strecken in der umgebung, er hat sich jetzt selbstständig gemacht und bietet direkt solche bauarbeiten an

@tobi
spezi bitte


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> @tobi
> spezi bitte



geht auch ne Fanta und ne Coke zum selber machen????


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. September 2007)




----------



## Pilatus (20. September 2007)

mach ma lenker hinten


----------



## Robsen (20. September 2007)

Das Gelb im bei den Schriftzügen von Rahmen farblich an die Gabel anpassen,

Lenker nach hinten, 

Deine Bude aufräumen,

Speichen in Grün brushen,

Statt Spank eher Monster,

SOVIEL Kraftfutter (hinter den Rädern)?

Schwinge noch mit Stickern versehen,

ABER VORALLEM DIE GARDIENEN WECHSELN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




@Fahrbereit, wird samstag knapp bei mir. Kann nur im 2 wochen Takt, somit nächste. Eben ein anderes mal, am besten Sonntags.


----------



## TeeWorks (20. September 2007)

schaut fett aus! ...aber dem rahmen fehlt definitiv was grünes! ;D ...aber zefix, wieso liegt n da noch ne 40er bei dir rum?


----------



## fahrbereit (21. September 2007)

@Robsen

Macht nix. Ich hatte eigentlich auch schon länger was vor, kann das aber verschieben. Wenn's nicht anders geht, geht's nich anders.
Wird ja nicht alles am Samstag gemacht. Ausserdem habe ich hier irgendwo gelesen, einer will Alkohol mitbringen. Sollte der Pilatus kommen, bedeutet das, dass ausser Scherzen und Schallen nichts weiter produziert wird.


Und der Jochen hat sich mal gekonnt um eine Stellungnahme herumgedrückt. Aber schaut viel besser aus als gedacht. Zu schwarz passt eben immernoch alles. Trotzdem wird's dadurch kein M6, sondern bleibt nur ein popeliges M3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (21. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> popeliges Poser M3



Berichtigung...


----------



## bikingarni (21. September 2007)

Ja Herrschaftszeiten, der hat noch ne 40er in der Bude liegen, welch große Dekadenz!


----------



## $tealth (21. September 2007)

> Am Samstag ist Arbeitseinsatz in Nessenreben.


Kann mich mal Jemand aufklären ? Guido ? Strecke ? Nessenreben ?  4x ?
@Jochen die 40 liegt da bestimmt absichtlich  hab ich recht ???  
ich bin grad am überlegen, als nächstes (wenn mein Norco weg is) ein fusion Strangler zu holen. Was meinst du ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. September 2007)

mal bei tageslicht...an manchen kritiker...erstmal das eigene rad anschauen dann maul aufmachen wenn noch geht, den meisten hier im forum würd ich das bei der optik ihrer räder aber net empfehlen...grds gilt...less talking more riding

das strangler von fusion is witzig und alltagstauglicher als dein a-line  bist ja nicht we für we im park


----------



## fahrbereit (22. September 2007)

mach' ma' lenker hinten

und ohne witz, ich find's geil


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Pilatus, du kommst einfach. Wenn das wirklich deine echten aufrichtigen Freunde sind, dann machen sie deine Arbeit für dich und lassen dich gehen



Wenn ihr meine Freunde seid, macht ihr die Arbeit für mich...


----------



## fahrbereit (22. September 2007)

wenn...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wenn ihr meine Freunde seid, macht ihr die Arbeit für mich...



Freunde....

Was bist bereit zu bezahlen


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. September 2007)

pilatus du faule sau...im grunde wär ich auch leiber in todtnau...

zumal ich etwas mißbrauch spüre...für alle verhandlungen hat man uns abgeschirmt für die drecksarbeit wird man aber gern gesehen...bin schon jetzt sehr demotiviert...in meinen augen luft da was falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (22. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> pilatus du faule sau...im grunde wär ich auch leiber in todtnau...
> 
> zumal ich etwas mißbrauch spüre...für alle verhandlungen hat man uns abgeschirmt für die drecksarbeit wird man aber gern gesehen...bin schon jetzt sehr demotiviert...in meinen augen luft da was falsch



das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?


----------



## $tealth (22. September 2007)

> in meinen augen luft da was falsch


wie meinste das ? Und kann mir jetzt endlich mal jemand erklären was hier läuft ?


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2007)

wer das Bier trinken heute nachmittag verpasst hat kann das im Schinderhannes um 2100 nachholen...


----------



## $tealth (22. September 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> kann mir jetzt endlich mal jemand erklären was hier läuft ?


    Jetzt wirds langsam Zeit !


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. September 2007)

es war heut mal wieder mein gefürchteter zickentag angesagt das lief


----------



## $tealth (22. September 2007)

Ich mein im Bezug auf das was da gabut werden soll..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (23. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> zickentag


Das kann man wohl sagen! Irgendwann reitest du dich damit noch in die ********


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> es war heut mal wieder mein gefürchteter zickentag angesagt



Langsam solltest du doch von Pilatus wissen, dass er damit nicht weit gekommen ist.


----------



## vnvrum (24. September 2007)

Hi Radler mit Eier,

wie siehts aus mit ner Radl Runde?

Kommenden Samstag, 29.09.2007 ab 10:00 ist auf der BMX-Bahn in Goldach ein ganz lockeres Training um für die neue BMX-Bahn zu werben, also bei den Goldachern Eindruck zu schinden. Dazu sind alle herzlich eingeladen.
Die Weingarten GANG (Pilatus, Fahrbereit und CoKG) soll doch bitte auch mit ihren Fahruntersätzen erscheinen...

Ah ja, gestern war der letzte Lauf der DSM (Deutsch Schweizer Meisterschaft) in Volketswil. Glatt einen DSM Lauf zum ersten Mal gewonnen.

Die BMX Bahn dort (bei Zürich) empfehle ich der Weingarten GANG aufs äusserste. SAU GEIL. Mega Sachen zum Springen, ist also so zusagen ne "Spring"-Bahn. Der grössten Jumps sind ca. 6-7m, kommste locker drüber und schön laaannnggee Air-Time.

Am Besten unter vnvrum at yahoo.de melden.
Freu mich.

cu
vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

Ich könnt kotzen!
Das Meeting ist auf heute Nachmittag verschoben worden. Das heißt ich hätte schön nach Todtnau oder Goldach fahren können. Fack!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch vnvrum!
Das könnte man machen am Samstag nach Goldach. Allerdings wieder erst gegen 1530. 

Wer hätte noch Interesse wenn das Wetter mitspielt?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2007)

Anschauen würd ich mir das auch mal gerne!!!

Nur sieht es die kommenden 2 Wochenenden sehr sehr schlecht aus, aber wenn ihr auch erst nachmittags fahrt, wäre evtl. etwas drin  

Mal sehen, ist ja erst Montag und nach gestern ist jetz erst mal Bikepause angesagt


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Bikepause angesagt


Kaputt? Wollteste zuviel wa...

Wir fahren Sa eh erst um 1430 los. Komm mit wenns geht.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Kaputt? Wollteste zuviel wa...
> 
> Wir fahren Sa eh erst um 1430 los. Komm mit wenns geht.



Kleiner Finger rechts ist dick und Handballen linke Hans auch dick...

Mega krass gestürzt bei der also beliebten letzten Abfahrt. Leider hats keiner gesehen... Trotzdem ein sehr geiler Tag, hab 8 Abfahrten gemeistert und waren erst um kurz vor 12 vor Ort....

Sturz hätte aber viel viel schlimmer ausgehen können!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

Ich sags euch doch immer Leute:

Lasst das Hinfallen, das tut nur weh.

Aber wer nicht hören will muss fühlen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2007)

Ich sag da immer nur dazu....

Shit happenz!!!!!!  

Aber aus Fehlern lernt man und solang ich den Shop mit em Bike wieder erreich und net auf ner Trage oder im Heli runtergebracht werd ist alles im grünen Bereich!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

Hauptsache man kann das Bier noch selber halten.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hauptsache man kann das Bier noch selber halten.
> 
> Gute Besserung!



Rischtig!!!!

Dank Dir and have a nice day.....

Falls Samstag regen, hier mein Alternativvorschlag


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


>



Du hast die besten Vorschläge. Bis Samstag dann...


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

In dem Fall bin ich mit dem Vorschlag zu einem weiteren Arbeitseinsatz am Samstag in Nessenreben wohl fehl am Platz.

Ich frage dennoch(wie immer stellvertretend):

Samstag, 29.09. ab 16Uhr Nessenreben zum Endgültigen fertig werden

Alternative:

Mittwoch, Feiertag den 03.10. gleicher Ort aber so ab 14Uhr

Der Thomas fragt auch wieder rum. Überlegt euch das mal und sagt bescheid.


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

Sind wir noch nicht fertig?

Den Arbeitseinsatz hab ich vergessen. In dem Fall am Sonntag.
Aber Samstag kann man trotzdem Biertrinken!


----------



## vnvrum (24. September 2007)

Biertrinken ist auch gut.
Aber zuerst der Spass (biken, bmxen) und dann die harte "Männer-Arbeit".
Müssts mal nach Leeds (das liegt in "good (warum die Engländer das sagen, habe ich noch nicht herausgefunden) old England, für wenig World-Ortskundigen Hinterwäldler), dort saufen euch die Frauen im T-shirt mit Gürtel als Rock unter den Tischen. Habe ich gerade erlebt, also nicht doof dran zweifeln, dass das nur Memmen-Kacke ist.

Aeh, am Samstag Nachmittag kann ich auch wo anders hin mitgehen. (z.B. originellerweise auf eine "andere" BMX-Bahn?).

cu vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Sind wir noch nicht fertig?
> 
> Den Arbeitseinsatz hab ich vergessen. In dem Fall am Sonntag.
> Aber Samstag kann man trotzdem Biertrinken!



Nein, sind wir nicht.

Die Leute des FUNKENS kommen erst in drei Wochen wieder vorbei und holen das Holz. Nichtsdestotrotz sollte dieses bis dahin auf einem Haufen abholbereit liegen. Vorher kann keine Erde abgeladen und kein Erwin und kein Tschugg anfangen zu baggern. Demzufolge würde sich das ganze um locker ein paar Wochen verzögern, wenn nicht Monate. Das wäre auch nicht sonderlich schlimm, wenn:

1. der Herbst/Winter mit beschissenem Wetter zum baggern nicht vor der Tür stehen würde - ist aber so
2. Die Erde unbegrenzt und jederzeit auf Abruf für uns zur Verfügung stehen würde - tut sie aber nicht
3. der Erwin und Guido sonst nix anderes zu tun hätten und ebenfalls auf Abruf nur für uns die vielen Kilometer mit schwerem Gerät ankommen würden - sind sie nur sehr, sehr Beschäftigt wie man sich denken kann.
4. wir nicht die allersersten wären, die sich aufregen und meckern, wenn ewig rumgeschludert wird und am Ende nichts Gescheites herauskommt - sind wir aber

Ich vertrete ja die Meinung, mal an ein paar einmaligen Tagen im Leben das biken stecken zu lassen und sich für eine quasi "eigene" Strecke hinzuknien.

Kann das aber nicht entscheiden.


----------



## vnvrum (24. September 2007)

Arbeitseinsatz:
- wo isn das genau?
das führt uns zu:
- was ist etwas der Plan?
daraus ergibt sich:
- brauchts Arbeitsgeräte, welche?
- wieviele Leute sind schon dabei, bzw. brauchts noch?

cu vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

vnvrum schrieb:
			
		

> Arbeitseinsatz:
> - wo isn das genau?
> das führt uns zu:
> - was ist etwas der Plan?
> ...



Die Stadt, in der wir leben, macht Geldmittel locker um eine BMX-/dirtbahn bauen zu können. Diese Mittel sind aber für was professionelles zu gering, aber schon recht viel für ne Murksbahn. Man sollte das beste daraus machen.

Brauchen tut man momentan nur Helfer zum bereinigen des Platzes, denn da liegt und steht noch jede Menge Holz, was dem Bagger im Weg ist.


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> unnützes Gschwätz



Hat nicht der Janos zugang zu nem Bagger? Mit dem könnte man eventuell das ganze Holz auf einen Haufen schieben. weil von Hand die 3 riesen Haufen zu versetzen is nicht so pralle.
Alternativ: Geländetaugliches Fahrzeug (Ich denke an einen A6 Allroad V8 mit ca. 2463 PS  ) und ein Seil/Gurt um die Haufen durch die Gegend ziehen. Hat niemand einen Traktor zur Hand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (24. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Brauchen tut man momentan nur Helfer zum bereinigen des Platzes, denn da liegt und steht noch jede Menge Holz, was dem Bagger im Weg ist.



-> Sprengkommando der afgahnischen Volksfront anfordern oder einen netten griechischen Immobilienmakler der raucht (dann hat er sein Werkzeug gleich mit zum Abfackeln) fragen, ob er nicht helfen kann (für ein kleines Trinkgeld).

Vielleicht einen Bauer in der Gegend fragen, ob er einen (Kipp-)Hänger hinstellt (dann kann man ihn aufladen) und danach weg führt, oder gleich das Holz behalten will. Kann man ja auch gleich kleinmachen. Motorsäge lässt sich organisieren.

WO IST DAS GENAU?

cu vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

ich glaube es ist hoffnungslos...


soll ich den janos fragen oder mir anderweitig eine idee aus dem schuh saugen?

oder schafft man es vielleicht mal selbstständig sich gedanken um schnelle, bessere handhabung des problems zum machen und eine lösung zu ersinnen und zu organisieren?


aber ich lasse mich gerne anmachen, die andere aussen vor zu halten.

momentan bin *ich* stinksauer!

ich verpisse mich jetzt eh drei monate. vielleicht, oder ja genau so wirds sein, ist im januar immernoch kein einziges kettenfahrzeug dort ober durch...


----------



## vnvrum (24. September 2007)

ok, jetzt weiss ich wo Nessenreben ca. liegt.
Also ich helfe diesen Samstag, wenn notwendig. Würde 1h früher vorschlagen, 15:00, weil es ja um 20:00 uhr dunkel ist.
Ansonsten ists mir Weingarten leider zu weit um öfters zu kommen (wenn die Bahn mal steht)...

an fahrbereit: die Anderen sollen sich verpissen, nicht wir. ENDE
cu vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

ich lasse mich dann immer samstags, wenn ich übers we hier bin zu wäsche waschen, kurz über den stand und die fortschritte unterrichten.

habt ihr schon jemanden, der die sache übernimmt?

wann sind die nächsten termine, was macht man da, wer kommt und überhaupt: 

was habe ich davon?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2007)

Jungs, kommt mal wieder runter....

Ich denke wir könnten Samstag schon was reißen, weil wenn paar Seiten zurück blätter, hat Jannos diesen Samstag angesprochen, weil er da wieder Zeit hätte und nen Bagger oder so zur Hand.... 

Also, ich bin mir sicher wenn wieder Leute wie Fahrbereit, Pilatus, Uwe, Fabian, vnrum, Jannos, ich und vielleicht noch mehr am Start sind brauchen wir nur noch diesen Samstag und haben einen riesigen Haufen zum abholen angesammelt und auf die Seite geschoben.... So das von mir aus Tschugg und Erwin jeden Tag auftauchen könnten sobald das Material abgekippt wurde.....


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

Ihr könnt mich alle Asch lecken.

Weil es zur Zeit anscheinend en vogue ist stinkig zu sein, bin ich es auch. Ausser es geht jemand mit zum Bier trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich alle Asch lecken.
> 
> Weil zur Zeit anscheinend en vogue ist stinkig zu sein, bin ich es auch. Ausser es geht jemand mit zum Bier trinken.


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich alle Asch lecken.
> 
> Weil zur Zeit anscheinend en vogue ist stinkig zu sein, bin ich es auch. Ausser es geht jemand mit zum Bier trinken.



mach ma grammatik richtig


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

samstag 16uhr

jeder besorgt was er selber gedenkt zu brauchen


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

Dann machen wir mal ne Liste:

Säge (cool wäre mit Motor)
Riesengartenscheren
Hanschuhe
Beil/Axt
Spaten/Klappspaten
Anhänger/Traktor/Bagger (irgendwas um das Scheisendreck Holz zu bewegen)

Bitte vervollständigen

Edith:



fahrbereit schrieb:


> mach ma grammatik richtig



Machma Backe dicht...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Anhänger/Traktor/Bagger (irgendwas um das Scheisendreck Holz zu bewegen)



@Janos    BITTE melde dich!!!!! Bagger oder was vergleichbares, wäre sehr geil!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Dann machen wir mal ne Liste:


ihr braucht ne liste, war ja klar...



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte vervollständigen


bier vergessen und einen, der das managment übernimmt



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Machma Backe dicht...



halts maul


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. September 2007)

Bier hat er nicht vergessen.... Er weiß eben, das es ganz siche jemand dabei haben wird ohne auch nur ein Ton zu sagen!!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Bier hat er nicht vergessen.... Er weiß eben, das es ganz siche jemand dabei haben wird ohne auch nur ein Ton zu sagen!!!!!!



Ich seh schon: Wir verstehen uns.  

Kann den Janos eventuell jemand anrufen, weil der hat doch bestimm auch ein Fichtenmopped? Der Jochen kann das bestimmt...


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

übrigenz:

Chuck Norris isst sein Knoppers schon um 9


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

Pilatus'Benutzertitel schrieb:
			
		

> jaja heißt leck mich am A



ja ja...


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

Das wars erste was mir bei deinem jaja in den Sinn kam.


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

dann hat's funktioniert und du hast werner gesehen

und jetzt?


halts maul


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

fahrbereit's Zitat in Pilatus' Signatur schrieb:
			
		

> halts maul



mach ma signatur weg


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> mach ma signatur weg



 

machma backen dicht oder geh am Auspuff saugen


----------



## $tealth (24. September 2007)

Hähä pwned


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

ich mag deine signatur


----------



## Pilatus (24. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> ich mag deine signatur



Dann mach ich sie weg.




















nicht...


----------



## fahrbereit (24. September 2007)

uuhhh yeearrharr signaturzitatebashing liegt foll im trend alder

gibs son smiley der nur mit einem auge immer nervös blinzelt?



ich geh jetzt heim! nacht und schlaft schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (25. September 2007)

so, wer macht das management?
 und wer ist für das managen des managements verantwortlich? Solln wir drüber abstimmen ob wir den punkt (.) für die abstimmung zur abstimmung über die abstimmung zur einsetzung des zu managenden managements bei der nächsten tagesordnung aufnehmen solln. was meint ihr über den abstimmungspunkt wegen der tagesordnung.

Ah ja.
projektleitung wäre das gleiche. Ich spar mir aber die zeit um kurz vor 1s.

wo is meine signatur hin -gekommen?

bitte noch um info nummer fürn samstag. nicht dass ich extra rausfahre und zufällig im falschen film, äh dorf stehe und keiner kennt mich... das wäre ja blöd.

cu vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (25. September 2007)

GUTEN MORGEN LIEBE GEMEINDE!

*Niemand* nimmt mir meine Projektleitung weg

Könnten bitte alle, die *Samsatg* Zeit und Lust haben, mit JA antworten?

Am 13.10. wird das Holz endgültig geholt und am 15.10. kommt definitiv der Erwin und der Guido. An Erdlieferanten haben wir jetzt noch einen weiteren, der so viel zu haben scheint, dass es eher darum ging, wie viel wir wollen. *Aber* das besagt noch gar nichts. Der Hr. Hack, unser Landschaftsplaner muss sich das erst anschauen. Wir wollen ja keinen bikerX im Wildbad-stil

Also bis Mitte nächsten Monat muss da alles weg sein. Bitte gebt auch ihr rechtzeitig eure Pläne bekannt, oder wann ihr höchtwahrscheinlich Zeit habt.

Es ist möglich an folgenden Tagen:

Samstag 29.09.

oder

Mittwoch 03.10. (Feiertag)

weitere ergeben sich, wenn genug Leute zusammnkommen. Ihr versteht, es müssen wieder ihr, Bikestudio, die kids, ein paar Unterschriftlerbiker, Hr. Pommer, ....Zeit haben.


----------



## Pilatus (25. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Könnten bitte alle, die *Samsatg* Zeit und Lust haben, mit JA antworten?



Und wenn ich jetzt Zeit aber keine Lust hab? Oder Lust und keine Zeit?

Also gut. ich komm am Samstag mit meiner riesengartenschere und einer Säge.


----------



## fahrbereit (25. September 2007)

Bitte nur mit Ja oder Nein antworten!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> ...... Wir wollen ja keinen bikerX im Wildbad-stil
> ..............



Warum eigentlich nicht????  

Also, von mir ein klares JA zu Samstag.... Werd mich bemühen eine Säge mit Hilfsmotor aufzutreiben, darüber hinaus werden sich wie gewohnt gekühlte Getränke im Kofferraum befinden und für Pilatus und mich wie gewohnt das ein oder andere Bierchen


----------



## fahrbereit (25. September 2007)

denkt doch mal einer an die kinder


@vnvrum
wäre echt nett, wenn du den weiten weg tatsächlich auf dich nehmen würdest

bring einfach heckenschere, baumsäge und gute laune mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (25. September 2007)

JA,

zu was jetzt, glatt schon wieder vergessen. Die Alters-Demenz....

ich bin am Samstag am Start (ausser ein UFO landet in meinem Garten und macht einen auf Terminator, dann muss ich da erst in den Einsatz).

vielleicht ne handy nummer wegen erreichbarkeit und österreichischer planlosigkeit, weil ortsunkundig an [email protected]
Das wäre ja jetzt nett.

cu vnvrum


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> denkt doch mal einer an die kinder


mach ich doch ständig, drum bring ich dir ja en Spezi mit


----------



## fahrbereit (25. September 2007)

vnvrum schrieb:
			
		

> JA,
> 
> zu was jetzt, glatt schon wieder vergessen. Die Alters-Demenz....
> 
> ...



hab dir e-mail geschickt - guckst du



			
				StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:
			
		

> mach ich doch ständig, drum bring ich dir ja en Spezi mit


hoho


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. September 2007)

das leute ist mal ein richtig fettes video 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QMED50DS

http://rapidshare.com/files/58229490/todtnauandystinky.mpg.html


----------



## janos (26. September 2007)

servus,
vielleicht hätte man das auch einfach mal vorab die biker in der umgebung informiren sollen die auch wirklich mal was bauen und nicht immer nur große töne spucken? das weisst du doch schon alles ewig oder??
ich werd am samstag erstmal mit motorsägen und co anrücken. dann verschaffen wir und einen überblick und entscheiden ob bagger oder traktor  zum einsatzt kommen. 
denn ganzen stress hätte aber einfach vermiden werden können wenn man die    planung nicht im alleingang durchgezogen hätte obwohl man zuwenig leute hat

gruß janos


ist alles humor


----------



## fahrbereit (26. September 2007)

humor hin oder her...

es stand in der zeitung, viele wissen es seit langem, ich kenne ja auch nicht jeden hier persönlich.

unterhaltet ihr euch sonst nicht oder was?

schlecht nachrichten sprechen sich doch auch immer sofort rum, bevor man selber mitbekommt, wo man überall untern durch ist


----------



## janos (26. September 2007)

ich weiß ja nicht wer alles in deinem laden verkehrt aber die ganzen leute aus baienfurt kickach wissen von nichts und das sind die leute die wirklich was machen. anstatt diese ca10-15 leute mit einzubeziehn übernimmst du als  hobby bmxer die leitung und bekommst es nicht auf die reihe. 
das arschgelaber mit zeitung und tralala kannst du dir eigentlich sparen. du hättest dich einfach mit den leuten in verbindung setzen müssen, weisst ja genau wer das alles ist.

janos


----------



## Pilatus (26. September 2007)

Also entweder kannst du deine Gefühle nicht in Worte packen, oder du vergreifst dich ganz schön im Ton.


----------



## janos (26. September 2007)

klar vergreif ich mich im ton! was soll den die ******** niemand was zu erzählen und die hälfte ausenvorzuhalten?


----------



## $tealth (26. September 2007)

> Also entweder kannst du deine Gefühle nicht in Worte packen, oder du vergreifst dich ganz schön im Ton.


In einem Punkt hast du Recht. Der Umganston ist nicht die tollste. Aber der janos liegt absolut richtig mit dem was er da schreibt. Ich hab hier irgendwann mal zufällig was von Strecke...etc. gelesen.. Immer nur kommt dann und dann da hin und macht da mal sauber das der Guido und der Erwin anrücken können...Ich hab hier mehrfach angefragt am was es eigentlich geht..Und nie eine Antwort erhalten. In irgend einem Post hat der fahrbreit dann mal am Rande irgendwas mit Bmx- Bahn erwähnt...nie was konkretes. Mir geht das auf den Sack ! Dieser Thread dreht sich doch rund um Trails etc. in und um Ravensburg und näherer Umgebung. Warum wird das z.B. hier nicht ein paar Wochen vorher angekündigt ? Warum erst so spät aber dann zack zack und wer nicht mithilft fährt auch nicht ? Ich verstehe das einfach nicht und hoffe, dass hier ab heute in solchen Angelegenheiten Klartext herrscht.

Wenn ich irgenwas falsch verstanden habe, bitte ich, mich zu berichtigen. Aber nicht gehässig sondern sachlich.

Mfg. Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (26. September 2007)

Also Leute:

OK, kann man nicht immer reinschauen und demanch nicht wissen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=278496
aber:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=289798
sollte seit dem 18.07.2007 jeder hier bescheid wissen.

Seit über zwei Monaten!

Ich erwehr mich ganz einfach der Behauptung irgendjemand aussen vorzuhalten. Wieso überhaupt_ ich_?

Es waren zwei/drei Kids der Meinung, hier gibt es keine richtige Strecke - da muss man was tun. Und das haben sie. Sie konnten mit einer beispiellosen Unterischriftenaktion einen Stein ins rollen bringen. Die Stadt ist drauf angesprungen, hat sich ernsthaft Gedanken gemacht und dem stattgegeben. Ich erfuhr das ganze *zufällig*, weil wir schon lange der gleichen Menung waren und uns zeitgleich organisieren wollten. Es war aber schon fortgeschritten. Da haben wir gesagt, OK, wir klemmen uns dazu, und sorgen dafür, dass das nicht so ein Flopp wie fast überall im Umkreis wird. Wenn uns eine Strecke vor die Füsse gebaut wird, wären wir schön doof, da nicht Einfluss zu nehmen und zuzusehen, wie das eine weitere unfahrbare Zumutung wird. 

Janos, ich kenne niemanden aus Kickach, niemanden! Mir ist auf der Eurobike ein kleiner Jungen untergekommen, der meinte in Kickach das alles mit seinen Kumpels gebaut zu haben. Darauf ich, es sei illegal und ausserdem Gefährlich und teilweise unsinnig gebaut. Darauf er, das wäre nicht mehr illegal, es stand schon in der Zeitung und die polizei sei dagewesen und hätte auch nichts gesagt. Komischerweise habe ich von all dem gar nichts mitbekommen, und alle Freunde von mir, mit denen ich ausschliesslich in Kickach zu tun hatte, auch nicht. Wenn du dich nun dazuzählst, wo sind dann die ständigen Informationen über die Verhältnisse und Änderungen aus Kickach?
Als dort ständig neue Kicker entstanden, und immer mehr quer durch den Wald gefurcht wurde, haben wir uns ferngehalten - das kannst du alles nachlesen, ist hier im thread dokumentiert - weil wir etwas richtiges haben wollten, wo man nicht jede Woche auf's neue merkt, die Schaufelei der letzten war für'n Hintern.

Und es sind hier schon Leute in den Laden rein gekommen, da dachte ich, die bekommen das als allerletztes mit oder gar nicht, und sprachen mich ganz direkt auf Nessenreben an.

Nochmal:

Sind es zu wenig Infos, zu wenige Newsletter? Was hält euch davon ab, mich drauf anzusprechen, oder selber Informationen zu bekommen? Macht man sich nebenher die Mühe für etwas einzustehen, muss man dann auch peinlichst Rechenschaft ablegen?

$tealth, meine Formulierung in besagtem Beitrag über "ihr sollt kommen, oder dürft nicht fahren" ist SPASS. Wenn man das nicht herauslesen kann, weiss ich auch nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## janos (26. September 2007)

achso, du wolltest eine bmx bahn planen und hast dehalb keine 26" fahrer  eingeweit oder wie?? 
sag mal willst du mich verarschen?


----------



## fahrbereit (26. September 2007)

*Ich wollte gar nichts!!!!!!!!*


*Ich helfe bei einer längst ohne mich beschlossenen Sache!*


----------



## janos (26. September 2007)

du penner hättest einfach was sagen müssen! die halbe community wissentlich nicht informiren wenns um die planung einer strecke geht finnd ich einfach *******.
ist jetzt aber sowie so schon zu spät und wenn der tschug kommt kanns ja nicht schlecht werden. ich werd samstag um ca 14uhr oben sein. find ich das vom grillplatz aus oder ist das weiter weg? 
 janos


----------



## fahrbereit (26. September 2007)

bis zum ende des freibadparkplatzes, dann links rum um den wall und dann solltest du uns schon sehen.



			
				janos schrieb:
			
		

> du penner hättest einfach was sagen müssen! die halbe community wissentlich nicht informiren wenns um die planung einer strecke geht finnd ich einfach *******.



seit 18.07.07...

im übrigen:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3892324&postcount=3
und:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3951578&postcount=21

Es haben alle gewusst ausser du! Aber keine Sau hat sich den A rsch so weit aufgerissen wie ich! Also leck mich am selbigen, wenn ich dafür jetzt gerade stehen soll!


_________________________________________________________________________________
Im Übrigen durfte ich mir jetzt genug Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen anhören. Zumal von Personen, die weder mich persönlich soweit genug kennen, noch ich sie. Leider ist es eine meiner Schwächen absolut nicht nachtragend zu sein.

Wenn euch (die Beleidiger) dann hinterher wieder eine Entschuldigung einfällt - vergesst es! Diesmal nicht


----------



## $tealth (26. September 2007)

Ok. Danke für die klärenden Worte. Jetzt weis ich bescheid. Aber immer sachte mit euren Formulierungen, sonst macht hier noch ein Moderator zu.


----------



## Pilatus (26. September 2007)

janos schrieb:


> achso, du wolltest eine bmx bahn planen und hast dehalb keine 26" fahrer  eingeweit oder wie??
> sag mal willst du mich verarschen?



Warst du 3 Monate am Stück stoned?
Die Informationen waren spärlich. Teilweise wei der fahrbereit es auch nicht besser/früher wußte. 
Aber daß du nicht gewußt hast, daß es eine Strecke in Nessenreben geben soll, kannst du mir nicht erzählen. 

Selbst wenn, jetzt weißt du es und  hast gefälligst hochmotiviert zu erscheinen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. September 2007)

@Janos

Liebster, ich will Dir ja wirklich nicht in Rücken fallen.... Aber ich bin mir 100% sicher, dass wir über diese Bahn geredet haben... Vielleicht erinnerst du dich ja noch an die gemeinsame Ausfahrt mit Jochen_DC und mir nach Todtnau... Dort wurde auf ingesamt 4 Std. Fahrtzeit bestimmt einmal über Nessenreben etc. geredet.... 

Also, keine Macht den Drogen...  

Bis Samstag


----------



## fahrbereit (27. September 2007)

In dem Fall muss ich meine Behauptung, Janos hätte es nicht gewusst, zurücknehmen. Alle inklusive Janos haben es gewusst. Wo ist dann das Problem? Egal! Seit froh, dass das Bikestudio nicht so dahinter ist. _Die_ haben andere Interessen als `ne eigene Strecke

Ich will niemanden zu nahe treten, oder jetzt als Faulpelz hinstellen, Robsen, Jochen! Ich kann es auch nur daran vergleichen wie ich mich darum bemüht habe, Einfluss in der Sache zu bekommen. Da reicht es nicht, den Pommer und Konsorten ab und an mal bei Gelegenheit drauf anzuhauen, wie's aussieht. Man muss den Leuten permanent auf die Füsse treten; den Willen nicht nur haben, sondern auch zeigen.
Aber jetzt rocken wir die Strecke gemeinsam und sorgen dafür, das wir die nächsten Jahre beste von Welt haben und alle zu race-pros mit 90er Schulterbreite werden



			
				StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:
			
		

> Also, keine Macht den Drogen...


...und unter dem "bis Samstag" hättest du noch ein  setzen sollen

______________________________________
&ausserdem ist die Tollwut wieder da 

es zeigte sich eine weiteres mal, man muss nur die richtigen leute kennen 

auf dem weg nach tettnang wurde der dieb auf frischer tat ertappt. alles weitere am sa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (27. September 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> ...oder jetzt als Faulpelz hinstellen, Robsen, Jochen



He, moment ma. Ich ein Faulpelz??? Das trifft mich hart. Deshalb kurze aufklärung warum ich nicht da war.....alle 2 Wochen hab ich an den WE´s keine/wenig Zeit. Für alle die es immernoch nicht kapieren: War mit meiner Tochter on the Road. Radfahren ist mir zwar sehr wichtig, aber definitiv nicht so wichtig wie meine kleine!!

Das es knapp wird hab ich dir allerdings gesagt, bzw. das ihr nicht mit mir rechnen sollt. Somit ist the one and only Faulpelz der DC. Außer er hat auch seinen Samen verbreitet.......hoffen wir nicht.

Bin am Samstag in dem Fall am Start. Hab ja keine andere Wahl  

Allerdings find ich dein Angagement weiterhin Sehr Gut! Man muss den Leuten gelegentlich auch in den Asch treten. Aber bedenke, nicht in einem zu harten Ton. Denn sonst denken die Leut JA JA.......



fahrbereit schrieb:


> ... zu race-pros mit 90er Schulterbreite werden



Hab ich schon!



Bikestudio??? Ey Geilo, kommt dann die Babsi im Holzfellerhemd und Chainsaw?


----------



## fahrbereit (27. September 2007)

Robsen..."Ich will niemenden zu nahe treten, oder als Faulpelz hinstellen."
Gleichwertig mit: "Ich will euch nicht als Faulpelze hinstellen."



			
				Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Bikestudio??? Ey Geilo, kommt dann die Babsi im Holzfellerhemd und Chainsaw?


Die war letztens auch schon da...


----------



## $tealth (27. September 2007)

> tettnang wurde der dieb auf frischer tat ertappt


Habt ihr dem Dieb ordentlich eine gebrezelt ?


----------



## fahrbereit (27. September 2007)

+++NEWSBREAK+++NEWSBREAK+++NEWSBREAK+++NEWSBREAK+++



			
				$tealth schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr dem Dieb ordentlich eine gebrezelt ?



_Er wude von der Security Patrol aufgeschnappt. Der Fahrer legte ein spektakuläres Manöver auf's Parkett, um ihn mit dem Auto den Weg abzuschneiden 
Mehr dazu erfahren Sie am Samstag._

+++NEWSBREAK+++NEWSBREAK+++NEWSBREAK+++NEWSBREAK+++


----------



## $tealth (27. September 2007)

Um wieviel Uhr "läuft" das denn ??? 
Oder anders; ab wann wird in Nessenreben gebuddelt ? (ich find die Uhrzeit nicht mehr)


----------



## fahrbereit (27. September 2007)

so um 1600, aber wer früher oder später will, soll das tun, untereinander bitte absprechen. sonst 16uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. September 2007)

Ich selbst werd etwa ab 14.30 Uhr vor Ort sein!!!! Kommt sonst noch jemand etwas früher.... Mein Problem ist, das ich spätestens 19.00 Uhr wieder auf Arbeit stehen muss


----------



## janos (27. September 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, das ich spätestens 19.00 Uhr wieder auf Arbeit stehen muss



ich hatte eigentlich vor um 18:00 fertig zu sein?? 
@fahrbereit: soll ich gleich mim traktor kommen, sind  das so viele bäume?? oder langst wenn wir das zeug zersägen und mit schubkarren abtransportiren?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. September 2007)

janos schrieb:


> ich hatte eigentlich vor um 18:00 fertig zu sein??



Mir au recht.... Ich denk Traktor ist nicht von Nöten, zersägen und auf Haufen schmeißen reicht vollkommen aus


----------



## Pilatus (27. September 2007)

Es sind weniger die Bäume, als die ganzen Äste Zweige Sträucher.


----------



## fahrbereit (27. September 2007)

Da das Holz vor dem geplanten Baubeginn geholt wird, ist es nicht nötig da irgendwie derbe Haufen zu bewegen. Aber im letzten "Tal", was etwas tiefer liegt (Pilatus und Tobi wissen bescheid) kann kein Laster reinfahren zum einladen. Da muss alles raus und mit vorne auf die Haufen. Traktor mit Anhänger wäre da evtl. gar nicht schlecht..?

was sagt ihr? Lohnt sich des?


----------



## fahrbereit (28. September 2007)

Schei$$e man! Da macht man auf demokratisch und dann sagt keiner mehr was ....AAAARRGGHH!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. September 2007)

Hasch de rescht... Vielleicht wär ein Traktor etc. nicht so verkehrt.... Wir wollen ja auch fertig werden...

Weil wenn am 03.10. schön Wetter ist, bin ich auf jeden Fall wieder beim Biken!!!


----------



## Robsen (1. Oktober 2007)

Was ist da los?    2 Tage ohne Posting?


----------



## TeeWorks (1. Oktober 2007)

...die wiesn hat alle verschluckt    :kotz: 

Gruß aus M
Flo


----------



## Pilatus (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich war gestern noch für ein Stündchen in Tettnang. Die Kiddies spinnen völlig! Die sind richtig gut geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (1. Oktober 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ...die Kiddies spinnen völlig! Die sind richtig gut geworden...



...oder Du halt einfach alt, fett und träge.


----------



## $tealth (1. Oktober 2007)

He fab warst du in Garmisch ? Wenn ja, dann erzähl mal...


----------



## Pilatus (1. Oktober 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> ...oder Du halt einfach alt, fett und träge.



Das auch.

Aber die alte Klasse konnte trotzem kurz aufblitzen: Nosemanual über Table to manual über double =>   so haben sie gekuckt


----------



## $tealth (1. Oktober 2007)

Hehe so is richtig !


----------



## Pilatus (1. Oktober 2007)

Aso, noch was seltenes. Ein arbeitsscheues Wesen beim Arbeiten


----------



## vnvrum (2. Oktober 2007)

hi,

immer am radln...
wie siehts aus. im Staccato: Treffen, WE, Tettnang, SPRINGEN? Ich DABEI. oder so.

cu vnvrum

Weingarten BMX Bahin ist also fertig, wann gibts Eröffnung, LOL.


----------



## Robsen (2. Oktober 2007)

Grade gefunden:

Wie Deo´s aus Crans Montana / Cry d´Er. Einfach nur mal zum anschauen und Sabbern gedacht bevor der lange harte Winter kommt.

Course Rouge
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KEnGynz7g8&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tag6h_M_R5o&mode=related&search=



Course Noir
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pba0qYAXTOQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## Pilatus (4. Oktober 2007)

So, planen wir mal das Wochenende:
Wer macht wann was?


----------



## vnvrum (4. Oktober 2007)

fang ich mal an.
-> neue Puppe anlachen.
-> neue Puppe anmachen.
-> Bett

....
shit, zurück in die Realität.

weiss noch nicht. 
Eventuell tettnang dj (Sa Nachmittags)? (Bahnbau bei euch...)

Uebernächstes WE -> BMX Winti, um 4x Räder zu testen.
Bin in ca. 2 Wochen in den USA, versuche mir noch zu überlegen, was für ein Rad ich dort kaufen könnte (bei dem $$$$$ Kurs).

cu vnvrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (4. Oktober 2007)

Sonntag Todtnau, nächstes Wochenende dann Wildbad!


----------



## $tealth (4. Oktober 2007)

Kann weder dieses, noch nächstes We. Sry..


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Oktober 2007)

http://rapidshare.com/files/60284409/todtnauoktober.mpg.html

nochmal was aus todtnauvom mittwoch...und hier ulm vom dienstag 

http://rapidshare.com/files/59841374/tobifaboktober07.mpg.html


----------



## Robsen (4. Oktober 2007)

Hab noch gar kein plan. 

Wenns ganz blöd läuft das ganze WE arbeiten. Dreck verkaufsoffener Sonntag
           

Und wenns gut läuft geh ich mal wieder auf den Leimbach-Trail. Mehr lässt mein HR nicht zu.....


----------



## vnvrum (4. Oktober 2007)

Freitag: 17:30 Vereinscup Finale Bludenz (Open)
Sa: Goldach, 14:00Uhr. (oder Tettnang, wenn mal jemand ennddliichhh antwortet)

Nächste Woche: Di 18:00 Goldach, Mi: 18:00 Bludenz,
Do 18:00 Winti
Sa. 14:00 Volketswil 
Soweit sogut

cu vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (5. Oktober 2007)

Ich weiß nicht, in wie weit wir noch was machen können/müssen/sollen in Nessenreben. Sobald ich weiß wie wir Zeit haben, komm ich gerne mit zum radeln. Gerne auch Tettnang. man könnte ja Vormittags Tettnag und Nachmittags Nessenreben machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2007)

Impressionen von Di/Mi


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Oktober 2007)

Und wer hats erfunden?????????


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2007)

der Tobi ))


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Oktober 2007)

fahrbereit macht grad den meister und hat dort kein internet.
deshalb verkünde ich die frohe botschaft:
am samstag nochmal ranklotzen in nessenreben, 14.00 uhr.


----------



## Pilatus (8. Oktober 2007)

So, nochmal zur Wochenendplanung:
Man sollte noch die restlichen Scharten von dem Unkraut befreien. Es wäre also voll supi kuhl, wenn der janos nochmal mit seinem Gerät vorbeischauen könnte, damit wir das ganze fertig machen. Dann müsste man "nur" noch das ganze restliche Holz und unkraut zusammentragen. Es reicht also wenn man dem fahrbereit 3 Redbull gibt und ihn 1,5h flitzen lässt. 
Ne, mehr Leute -> mehr Spaß (und man kann die vorteilhafte Anwesenheit eines Herrn Konastinkyrvschießmichtot auch nicht leugnen  )

Wer kommt? Und wo gehen wir hin zum radeln am Sontag?


----------



## Robsen (8. Oktober 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> kann die vorteilhafte Anwesenheit eines Herrn Konastinkyrvschießmichtot auch nicht leugnen





Wohin geht ihr denn am Sonntach radeln?


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Oktober 2007)

Wieder typisch: Fünfmal von "WIR sollten" reden und dann einmal von "fahrbereit macht schon"...

Ausserdem trinke ich kein REDBULL, es sei denn mir schenkt es jemand in einer situation, in der nichts anderes erreichbar scheint und ich schon drei tage nicht mehr pissen konnte - dann ja.

heute ist der 9.10., am 13. also samsatg sollte alles weg gemacht werden, denn danach kommt keiner mehr zum holen, und am 15. wollen die profis anfangen ich bin dabei, aber das motorgeraet ist sehr notwendig. 
in dem zusammenhang moechte ich noch die arbeitsmoral vom janos lobend erwaehnen! ohne ihn und die beschaffung der maennerwerkzeuge haetten wir es weder soweit an dem tag geschafft, noch haette man solange gearbeitet!

also noch einmal an diesem samstag die hosen hochziehen und dem restlichen bestand an nutzloser natur den gar ausmachen

fuer fragen und zustaendiges habe ich dem UWE die unterlagen übertragen. er war auch oft mit mir bei diversen versammlungen und steht dem thomas am naechsten. wendet euch an ihn, sollte was sein. unter der woche, sonst we bin ich ja da.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Oktober 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> unter der woche, sonst we bin ich ja da.



Wir haben unter der Woche.  

Du bist der Uwe! Du willst die Macht an dich reißen und alles einbetonieren und einen Skatepark draus machen...



fahrbereit schrieb:


> in dem zusammenhang moechte ich noch die arbeitsmoral vom janos lobend erwaehnen! ohne ihn und die beschaffung der maennerwerkzeuge haetten wir es weder soweit an dem tag geschafft, noch haette man solange gearbeitet!



in diesem Punkt gebe ich dem UWE recht


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Oktober 2007)

So...

Auch ich würde mich, mein Auto, mein Bier und  Antialkoholische Getränke  wieder anbieten...

@Janos: Ich montier die Woche schonmal meine Anhängerkupplung dann kann ich dich und Anhänger holen und wieder zurück bringen... Vorausgesetzt natürlich du hast überhaupt Zeit!!!!

@Pilatus: Wir müssen mal wieder in Schinderhannes


----------



## janos (9. Oktober 2007)

jaja die zeit. mal schauen wie das klappt. aber wenn der tobi sogar die anhöngerkupplung montiert sollte das schon klappen

gruß janos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (10. Oktober 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wir haben unter der Woche.
> 
> Du bist der Uwe! Du willst die Macht an dich reißen und alles einbetonieren und einen Skatepark draus machen...
> 
> ...



mein vorteil ist:

1. du hältst mich für den UWE, alle anderen auch

2. ihr denkt ich habe kein internet in breisach

3. ich kann euch alle bepöbeln und der UWE be4kommt alles ab, weil ich weiß von nichts

es gibt nur eine kleinigkeit, an der man erkennen kann, dass es nicht der UWE geschrieben hat:

es wurde was geschrieben also quasi arbeit verrichtet 

selbst breisach a. A. d. W. hat mittlerweile eine interentverbindung, die ich mir gleich mal unter die tasten gerissen habe


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Oktober 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> es gibt nur eine kleinigkeit, an der man erkennen kann, dass es nicht der UWE geschrieben hat:
> 
> es wurde was geschrieben also quasi arbeit verrichtet



  mich hat es grad vor lachen vom stuhl gehaun


----------



## $tealth (10. Oktober 2007)

He fab warst du beim Hemberg- Freeride ?
Und sieh mal zu dass du deine Seite vom Shop weitermachst..


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Oktober 2007)

nope war net am hemberg freeride sondern mit tobi beim einkaufswagenrace im ikea in ulm :->>>


----------



## $tealth (10. Oktober 2007)

Ach du Scheis*e


----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> mein vorteil ist



Ich steck euch beide in einen Sack und hau mit dem Knüppel drauf. Es erwischt auf jeden Fall den richtigen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Oktober 2007)

sach mal pilatus bist du freitag abend schon hier wieder ? schinderhannes wär geplant :->


----------



## Pilatus (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin Freitag abend da. wann genau 2000 oder 2100.
mal schauen ob ich frei bekomm


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. Oktober 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> .... wann genau 2000 oder 2100.
> mal schauen ob ich frei bekomm



je früher desto besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. Oktober 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> nope war net am hemberg freeride sondern mit tobi beim einkaufswagenrace im ikea in ulm :->>>


----------



## $tealth (11. Oktober 2007)

voll gaga


----------



## $tealth (12. Oktober 2007)

Was haltet ihr von meinem neuen Avatar ?
Is nur ein Entwurf..im Profil in ner anderen Ausführung..
Bitte um eure Meinung. Wird unser Teamlogo wenns fertig ist.


----------



## TeeWorks (13. Oktober 2007)

ohne adler gefällts mir glaub wesentlich besser!  ...du hirsch!   ...was fürn Team?


----------



## Robsen (13. Oktober 2007)

Würde auch auf den Adler verzichten und stattdessen lieber ne Bierdose nehmen. 
   

Ach ne, du bist ja gar nicht Pilatus


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde den Adler lassen und auf das Kona Clump Männchen verzichten... Weil gern kopiert und gestohlen!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (13. Oktober 2007)

tee schrieb:
			
		

> was fürn Team?


Freeridez..steckt aber noch in den Kinderschuhen.
Unsere Website ist halt noch sehr allgemein gehalten. Wird sich nächstes Jahr aber ändern.


> ne Bierdose nehmen


Jajaja...
Mal schauen was ich anstatt des Clump Männchens da reinpack. Der Adler soll aber bleiben. Hat sehr lange gedauert den so hinzukriegen. Das war mal ein echtes Bild von einem Weiskopf- Seeadler.


----------



## bikingarni (13. Oktober 2007)

Kommt morgen jmd mit nach Todtnau? Fab? Tobi? der rest?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Oktober 2007)

Fab und Tobi sind morgen auch in Todtnau zu finden...


----------



## $tealth (13. Oktober 2007)

He wenn ich wo mitfahren kann.. Würde gerne mitkommen !


----------



## BIKETIFF (13. Oktober 2007)

hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach 4X/ Dual/ BMX strecken im umkreis des bodensees! ich wäre bereit, etwas weiter zu fahren... vll. habt ihr auch eine idee, wenn es so etwas nicht geben sollte, wo man schön flowig mit dem hardtail riden kann...... schöne abfallende single trails vll.... ich möchte gerne mit meiner freundin trainieren, habe bisher nichts passendes gefunden, um sie nicht gleich die steilen dinger runter zu schicken. 
weiß jemand wie die strecke in heidenheim bei ulm ist? THX


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Oktober 2007)

BIKETIFF schrieb:


> hallo, ich bin auf der suche nach 4X/ Dual/ BMX strecken im umkreis des bodensees! ich wäre bereit, etwas weiter zu fahren... vll. habt ihr auch eine idee, wenn es so etwas nicht geben sollte, wo man schön flowig mit dem hardtail riden kann...... schöne abfallende single trails vll.... ich möchte gerne mit meiner freundin trainieren, habe bisher nichts passendes gefunden, um sie nicht gleich die steilen dinger runter zu schicken.
> weiß jemand wie die strecke in heidenheim bei ulm ist? THX



Hallo,

im Moment entsteht eine BMX Bahn in Weingarten (Parkplatz Freibad)... Heute finden dort die letzten Aufräumarbeiten statt, bevor der Bagger etc. anrückt... Ansonsten wendest dich am besten an Pilatus, er ist Wochenends unterwegs wie z.B. in Goldach, Bludenz und was weiß ich wo...

Sonst gibt es nen schönen flowigen Trail in Ulm, genau gesagt Böfingen, kl. 4X Bahn mit Dirt Anteilen in Tettnang, etwas in Kickach (Baienfurt) und und und...


----------



## $tealth (13. Oktober 2007)

Und die 4x- Strecke von Guido Tschugg bei uns in Wangen !


----------



## bikingarni (13. Oktober 2007)

Geil!


----------



## $tealth (13. Oktober 2007)

Wenn für morgen noch irgendwo ein Platz frei sei sollte dann setzte man mich bitte davon in Kenntnis.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Oktober 2007)

Alle die in diesem Thread eine Doppelbrückengabel fahren sind schwul!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (14. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich mein a-line verkauft hab hol ich mir ein cdale Perp...


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Oktober 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Alle die in diesem Thread eine Doppelbrückengabel fahren sind schwul!!!



alle die sagen dass doppelbrückenfahrer in diesem thread schwul sind sind selber schwul und schwul. ich mach gleichmal ein protestvideo mit vorbild tokio hotel schlampe


----------



## fahrbereit (15. Oktober 2007)

alle, die in diesem thread behaupten andere seien schwul, sind schwul und fahren doppelbrückengabeln und noppenprofilreifen


----------



## Pilatus (15. Oktober 2007)

an einem Poserrahmen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. Oktober 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> alle, die in diesem thread behaupten andere seien schwul, sind schwul und fahren doppelbrückengabeln und noppenprofilreifen





Pilatus schrieb:


> an einem Poserrahmen...



Alles was ich dazu zu sagen hab, ist

* EURE ARMUT KOTZT MICH AN*


----------



## Pilatus (15. Oktober 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> * EURE ARMUT KOTZT MICH AN*



*POSER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111einseinselfelf!!1*


----------



## janos (15. Oktober 2007)

sorry montelory das ich samstag nicht gekommen bin. musste bis 18:30 arbeiten

gruß janos


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Oktober 2007)

ich denk das is kein thema...sag mal pilatus...war heut schon bagger da oder wat ?


----------



## Robsen (16. Oktober 2007)

Kurzer Bericht von den Nessarabien Trails:  -------

Genau, nix zu berichten. Ausser dass das olle Holz weg ist und ich jemand beim kacken gestört hab. Wann kommt denn jetzt der Guido mit dem Digger?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (16. Oktober 2007)

Frag ihn...


----------



## Pilatus (16. Oktober 2007)

Wie soll ich sagen:
Alles wird anderst: Nachdem wir endlich mal geklÃ¤rt haben, was die einzelnen Begriffe wie Dirt, BMX, MTB erklÃ¤rt haben, hat es auch die Stadt verstanden. Im Moment sieht es so aus, daÃ das Forstamt gemeint hat eine BMX-Bahn ist zu breit und deshalb wird sie nicht zugelassen. Dann hat die Stadt gedacht machen wir eben einen Singletrail und ein Dirbiketrail, ist eh das gleiche. 
Wir haben dem Thomas erklÃ¤rt, was wir wollen, und er will das nochmal vorlegen. 
Am Samstag treffen wir uns alle (Wir, Stadt, Baggerfahrer, Lasterfahrer, Landschaftsarchitekt, ?Forst?) und klÃ¤ren dann nochmal ganz genau, was wir wollen und was man machen kann und was man machen darf. Dann werden wir ihnen erklÃ¤ren mÃ¼ssen, daÃ wenn da ein Singletrail (So zum rumrollen, ohne SprÃ¼nge, einfachh Ã¼ber die WÃ¤lle rÃ¼ber) hinkommt statt einer BMX-bahn alle von uns weg sind. Dann gibt es keinen der das Ding buddelt und pflegt. Dann wundert sich die Stadt, warum keiner auf ihrer "durchdachte" und "tollen" neuen Bahn fÃ¤hrt und regt sich auf, weil sie wieder 30000â¬ in den Sand gestzt hat.


----------



## janos (16. Oktober 2007)

das kann ja noch lustig werden. falls das mit dem fahrradparcour wär ich für nen pizza hut oder takobell. könnte mal bitte jemand ne umfrage erstellen was wir wollen nicht das nacher noch son öko imbiss da oben aufmacht


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Oktober 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wie soll ich sagen:
> Alles wird anderst: Nachdem wir endlich mal geklärt haben, was die einzelnen Begriffe wie Dirt, BMX, MTB erklärt haben, hat es auch die Stadt verstanden. Im Moment sieht es so aus, daß das Forstamt gemeint hat eine BMX-Bahn ist zu breit und deshalb wird sie nicht zugelassen. Dann hat die Stadt gedacht machen wir eben einen Singletrail und ein Dirbiketrail, ist eh das gleiche.
> Wir haben dem Thomas erklärt, was wir wollen, und er will das nochmal vorlegen.
> .


na ich weiß nicht , immer sind andere schuld oder was ? man kann mal das kind beim namen nennen , mich kotzt e s jetzt echt an...genau diese thema was du hier als neu vekaufst hab ich beim ersten mal da oben mit dem pommer bequatscht...er meinte die strecke wird 1 meter breit , da gings los...stefan wiegelte es ab dass das dann doch anders wird...aber verdammt nochmal man kann sich viel wünschen es muß aber geklärt sein. und man sollte mal in den sitzungen wenn man da schon seinen arsch hinbewegt mal zuhören und nicht träumen wie man es gern hätte  auch wär es mal net schlecht gewesen den plan durchzulesen und nicht nur die bilder drauf anzuschauen   letztlich stand nix anderes in den unterlagen die wir gesichtet haben , nur haben manche leute ihre vorstellung in die pläne reininterpretiert...allein diese ganzen umstände sind höchst traurig, überrascht mich aber nicht wirklich

um das kind was eigentlich schon in den brunnen gefallen ist noch zu retten möchte ich folgendes vorschlagen:

am samstag erteilt ihr MIR die wortführung , ich möchte nicht 3 nachmittage dort oben umsonst gewesen sein um dann aufgrund durcheinanderschrieerei oder ähnliches nix davon zu haben.zudem habt ihr auch was davon da ich reden kann...

da es sich um mehrheitlich behörden handelt die da ne rolle spielen und ich den meisten von euch unterstellen muß dass ihr nur aus bikersicht reden könnt nicht aber aus diversen ansichtsweisen raus und einige von euch behörden eh als feindbild haben wär ich da geeignet...die diskussion am samstag wird hart und letztlich steht und fällt damit alles. und es sollte nur einer maximal 2 reden nicht mehr...pilatus und ich wären ideal meine ich...


----------



## $tealth (17. Oktober 2007)

Wär sicher nicht verkehrt wenn der Fab das macht...


----------



## Robsen (17. Oktober 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> zudem habt ihr auch was davon da ich reden kann...



Da muss ich dem Alten Mann recht geben. Einmal in Fahrt wirds schwer ihn zu stoppen 



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> da es sich um mehrheitlich behörden handelt .... die euch eh als feindbild haben...



Somit sind 90% aus diesem thread raus. 



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ...pilatus und ich wären ideal meine ich...



Wenns ohne Sportkippe abläuft OK.


Ne jetzt mal Spass beiseite. Ich find DC hat schon ein gewisses Stück recht. Hab selber nicht sonderlich viel von der ganzen planung etc. mitbekommen. Lediglich das alles mal mehr, mal weniger drunter und drüber ging. Ohne jetzt jemanden schuld zu geben. die "Verantwortlichen" haben aus meiner sicht schon einiges zustande gebracht. Leider wie ich gelesen hab nicht ganz alles. 

Meiner Meinung braucht Ihr EINEN Hauptverantwortlichen. Der checkt die ganzen probs aus, wie zum bsp. das Strecken Layout und löst das mit den anderen (die leut die ahnung haben von BMX/Dirt). Und genau der soll dann auch mit der Stadt in verbindung stehen als einzige Ansprechperson. Soll natürlich keine One-Man-Show sein, denn wir wollen ja alle da fahren. Das wird glaub nur was mit ner ganzen portion Solidarität.

Setzt euch mal zusammen (DC, Pilatus, Fahrbereit) und checkt mal die lage aus wie es jetzt genau ist, Fehler finden, Fehler lösen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (18. Oktober 2007)

ich komm auch!

aber nur um so nen gemeinderatsmitglied  auf die fresse zu hauen


----------



## Pilatus (18. Oktober 2007)

*So "könnte" es da oben aussehen.*






Ups, ist etwas größer geworden das Bild...


----------



## Robsen (18. Oktober 2007)

HOSSA!!!! Größer gings nich mehr????????

Ich muss mal blöde fragen fragen:

die Lines sehen recht schmal aus, eher nach 1meter breite. Dafür sind es aber 4Lines nebeneinander. Ginge es dann nicht 2 breite Lines zu bauen?


Ist das nicht eher ein Dirt Track statt BMX? Bei BMX müsste das ganze doch noch um ne Kurve gehen. Oder Buddeln wir die Kurve dann mal selber in die letzte Wall rein?

Wo soll ich mit meinem Mobbed da fahren?


----------



## Pilatus (18. Oktober 2007)

Die Line selber ist 2m breit. Die Kurven wollte ich jetzt nicht machen, weil das etwas langwieriger ist zum designen (oder ich zu doof). Start ist in der oberen rechten Ecke. Die Bahn darf wegen dem Forstamt nicht breiter werden. eigentlich darf es nur 1m breit sein. Eine Dirtline würde anderst aussehen.


----------



## janos (18. Oktober 2007)

voll geil der track! nen dreier stepdown


----------



## Robsen (18. Oktober 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> (oder ich zu doof).


 Eh klar. harharhar

Nochmal, damit ichs dann auch wirklich kapiert hab: ich denke mir jetzt mal noch ein paar turns dazu, und was für mich wie 4 einzelne seperate Lines ausschaugt ist dann doch ein langer Track


----------



## Pilatus (18. Oktober 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Eh klar. harharhar
> 
> Nochmal, damit ichs dann auch wirklich kapiert hab: ich denke mir jetzt mal noch ein paar turns dazu, und was für mich wie 4 einzelne seperate Lines ausschaugt ist dann doch ein langer Track



So siehts aus.
recht oben wird gestartet, dann Kurve gegen den Wall zweite zurück usw.
Dann kommt noch eine Line ganz links hin mit Waschbrett bis ganz unten, rechtsanlieger und im letzten Graben wieder hoch zur Straße.


----------



## Robsen (18. Oktober 2007)

Ähhhh, moment. Das geht nicht!!! Wo ist der Grillplatz???????????



Ne Spass. Ich finds super


----------



## $tealth (18. Oktober 2007)

He welches Progi hast du benutzt ?


----------



## Pilatus (18. Oktober 2007)

Unter Progi läuft das nicht mehr: CATIA V5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Oktober 2007)

der entwurf gefällt mir sehr...schöne arbeit pilatus  wie machen wir es jetzt am samstag ? passt mein vorschlag ?


----------



## Pilatus (18. Oktober 2007)

wegen mir schon. lass uns halt vorher noch im Laden treffen, damit wir alles abklären können und nochmal alle punkte durchgehen.


----------



## BIKETIFF (18. Oktober 2007)

vielen dank für die antworten... kann jetzt noch jemand sagen, wie die strecke in heidenheim aussieht? und vll. fallen euch ja noch mehr strecken (BMX;4X;DUAL) um den bodensee herum ein... THX


----------



## fahrbereit (20. Oktober 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> na ich weiß nicht , immer sind andere schuld oder was ? man kann mal das kind beim namen nennen , mich kotzt e s jetzt echt an...genau diese thema was du hier als neu vekaufst hab ich beim ersten mal da oben mit dem pommer bequatscht...er meinte die strecke wird 1 meter breit , da gings los...stefan wiegelte es ab dass das dann doch anders wird...aber verdammt nochmal man kann sich viel wünschen es muß aber geklärt sein. und man sollte mal in den sitzungen wenn man da schon seinen arsch hinbewegt mal zuhören und nicht träumen wie man es gern hätte  auch wär es mal net schlecht gewesen den plan durchzulesen und nicht nur die bilder drauf anzuschauen   letztlich stand nix anderes in den unterlagen die wir gesichtet haben , nur haben manche leute ihre vorstellung in die pläne reininterpretiert...allein diese ganzen umstände sind höchst traurig, überrascht mich aber nicht wirklich
> 
> um das kind was eigentlich schon in den brunnen gefallen ist noch zu retten möchte ich folgendes vorschlagen:
> 
> ...



Du kommst gerade recht, denn ich bin eh raus aus der Sache! Unabhängig was ihr von meiner Beteiligung denkt, oder sonstwie - ich habe keine Zeit mich auf einer Kreuzung der Meinungen aufzuhalten und muss mich um wesentlich wichtigere Dinge kümmern, die meine Zukunft betreffen!

Politik ist nichts für mich. Kein Problem. Ich lass' es.



			
				Jochen DC schrieb:
			
		

> ...sollte man mal in den sitzungen wenn man da schon seinen arsch hinbewegt mal zuhören und nicht träumen wie man es gern hätte  auch wär es mal net schlecht gewesen den plan durchzulesen und nicht nur die bilder drauf anzuschauen   letztlich stand nix anderes in den unterlagen die wir gesichtet haben , nur haben manche leute ihre vorstellung in die pläne reininterpretiert...


Die gesichteten Pläne, die ich mir deiner Aussage nach mal hätte durchlesen sollen, habe ich persönlich geschrieben. Alles was am Samstag vorlag, war von mir seit bekanntem Datum erarbeitet. Ohne diesem Material hätten wir gar nicht weiterplanen können. Sehr nett auch, zu behaupten, ich hätte bei den Sitzungen nicht zugehört, nur warst du gar nicht dabei. 



			
				Jochen DC schrieb:
			
		

> allein diese ganzen umstände sind höchst traurig, überrascht mich aber nicht wirklich


Mich überrascht ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, dass eine Hand voll gleichgesinnter biker es nicht hinbekommt, sich ohne gegenseitige anfíckerei einig zu werden, als stattdessen gemeinsam für etwas einzustehen.
Ich ziehe meine Konsequenzen daraus, wie eben die Enthaltung bei derartigen Projekten.

Mal schauen, wann ich mich für diese Entscheidung nochmal rechtfertigen darf...


----------



## $tealth (20. Oktober 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Unter Progi läuft das nicht mehr: CATIA V5



Sehr interresantes Programm ! Ich hab bisher nur ein weniger komplexes benutzt.
Die CAD-dingen sind immer so kompliziert...


----------



## plug (22. Oktober 2007)

nessenreben, status quo:

treffen heute morgen um 8.00 uhr mit bagger-erwin, guido und mir. landschaftsarchitekt und stadtplanungsamt waren im laufe des tages auch anwesend. bau wurde annähernd wie am stammtisch besprochen begonnen.
ich war heute übrigens der einzige lokale radfahrer dort oben und kann direkt bestimmen was im detail gebaut wird. feine sache.


wir brauchen ab morgen noch mehr helfer um der strecke feinschliff zu verpassen, verdichten, etc.. 
mein vorschlag, da wahrscheinlich keiner von euch spontan urlaub nehmen kann: großeinsatz am samstag, bitte holländer- oder holsteinerschaufel (sic!), 12-zackige rechen und schubkarre mitbringen.

@jochendc: spontanes krankfeiern wie letzten samstag sei gestattet.


----------



## fahrbereit (22. Oktober 2007)

boarh, du spinnst wohl plug!

hättest du das nicht schon früher sagen können mit samstag...man ich hab schon seit vier monaten was vor! und das du jetzt alleine da oben den erwin beeinflusst, kann ja wohl gar nicht angehen!
am ende wird die strecke noch wie du es willst...du kannst was erleben! 



ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal...


sorry, aber lasst mich stänkern. ich brauche meine dosis zank, seit pilatus klar den kürzeren gezogen hat, und ruhig geworden ist


@Projekt Nessenreben (möge bitte irgendjemand aus der Betreuung diesen Beitrag aufnehmen und entsprechend weiterleiten)

Samstag ist gut, könnte ab 14.30 Uhr oben sein, wenn ich rechtzeitig raus komme. Wer will, kann wie immer vorher vorbei kommen und wie sooft Kaffee für mich mitbringen, dann gehen wir gemeinsam nauf.*

Brauche ich irgendetwas, oder muss ich etwas mitbringen? Wie läuft das ab? Was wird genau gemacht? Da lag doch noch Holz wo gebaggert werden soll...ich könnte das wegtuen. 

Nächste Woche sind Schulferien. Ich bin zwar im Laden, es liesse sich aber bei frühzeitiger, kooperativer Absprache mit mir eine gewisse Zeit locker machen, in der ich ebenfalls tagsüber vor Ort sein kann, wenn Gehilfen wärend der Bauphase benötigt werden.
PN oder hier. Kann die ganze Woche um selbe Zeit spätnachmittag mal reinschauen.



*Keine Planungen, Besprechungen, Telefonate, etc. mehr im Fahrbereit! Nur Geschäftliches! Der Laden hat nichts mit dem Projekt zu tun. Einen Vorteil darf er nicht daraus ziehen, also entledigt er sich auch der Nachteile!


----------



## $tealth (22. Oktober 2007)

> ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal ich bin raus - mir ists egal...



Du bist schon gesund oder ?


----------



## Pilatus (22. Oktober 2007)

plug schrieb:


> und kann direkt bestimmen was im detail gebaut wird. feine sache.



Es wird doch ein Skatepark...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (22. Oktober 2007)

$tealth schrieb:
			
		

> Du bist schon gesund oder ?



Kerngesund! Und damit ich es auch bleibe, habe ich beschlossen mich fern zu halten von jeglichen Entscheidungen oder Organisationen

Was ich noch mache ist freiwillig, uneigennützig bzw. selbstlos meinen Freunden bei ihrem Vorhaben helfen wenn ich Zeit habe


----------



## plug (23. Oktober 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Brauche ich irgendetwas, oder muss ich etwas mitbringen? Wie läuft das ab? Was wird genau gemacht? Da lag doch noch Holz wo gebaggert werden soll...ich könnte das wegtuen.



momentan sind mehrere schaufeln und rechen vor ort, ca. 5 schaufeln und 4 rechen. ich werde mich darum kümmern dass diese auch am samstag noch zur verfügung stehen. je nachdem wieviele leute am wochenende mithelfen wird weiteres arbeitsgerät von nöten sein. ich empfehle den kauf einer holsteiner schaufel, im baumarkt ab ca. 7 euronen zu haben, da diese zur zukünftigen streckenpflege ohnehin benötigt wird. frankfurter schaufel nur bedingt zu empfehlen, aber wer so eine hat kann sie mal mitbringen.
was wird genau gemacht?  strecke mit schaufel Form geben, steine aus fahrspur entfernen, erdreich verdichten. letzteres vielleicht mit einer schubkarre, müsste jemand mitbringen, geht aber auch mit der schaufel.

treffen früher als bisher, da es ja immer früher dunkel wird. ich sach mal
samstag 11 uhr.



fahrbereit schrieb:


> *Keine Planungen, Besprechungen, Telefonate, etc. mehr im Fahrbereit! Nur Geschäftliches! Der Laden hat nichts mit dem Projekt zu tun.



ähm, rate mal wo ich gerade bin.


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Oktober 2007)

plug schrieb:
			
		

> momentan sind mehrere schaufeln und rechen vor ort, ca. 5 schaufeln und 4 rechen. ich werde mich darum kümmern dass diese auch am samstag noch zur verfügung stehen. je nachdem wieviele leute am wochenende mithelfen wird weiteres arbeitsgerät von nöten sein. ich empfehle den kauf einer holsteiner schaufel, im baumarkt ab ca. 7 euronen zu haben, da diese zur zukünftigen streckenpflege ohnehin benötigt wird. frankfurter schaufel nur bedingt zu empfehlen, aber wer so eine hat kann sie mal mitbringen.
> was wird genau gemacht?  strecke mit schaufel Form geben, steine aus fahrspur entfernen, erdreich verdichten. letzteres vielleicht mit einer schubkarre, müsste jemand mitbringen, geht aber auch mit der schaufel.
> 
> treffen früher als bisher, da es ja immer früher dunkel wird. ich sach mal
> samstag 11 uhr.



Moment mal! Die Stadt soll uns die Schaufeln zur Verfügung stellen! Ich kaufe mir doch nichts! Gerade diese Kleinbeträge, wo man aber sicher weiß, das wird gebraucht, sollte im vorhinein angeschafft werden. Wir sind Helfer und keine beauftragten Arbeiter

11Uhr wird nicht gehen, bei mir nicht. Ich komm' halt nach

So wünsche ich mir Information



			
				plug schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, rate mal wo ich gerade bin.



Erinnert euch wenigstens bitte daran, wenn es Lob zu verteilen gibt. Nicht nur wenn Kritik fällig wird


----------



## janos (23. Oktober 2007)

heho,
bin samstag warscheinlich auch am start. könnt aber erst wieder nach der arbeit um ca 15uhr. da wart ihr ja letztes mal leider schon wieder weg die strecke ist echt schon so weit?? naja mit dem rießen bagger geht halt schon einiges

wenn das kolektiv bedarf sieht könnt ich mit motor betrieben verdichtungsmaschienen (rüttelplatte/grabenstampfer) kommen??

gruß janos


----------



## Pilatus (23. Oktober 2007)

janos schrieb:


> wenn das kolektiv bedarf sieht könnt ich mit motor betrieben verdichtungsmaschienen (rüttelplatte/grabenstampfer) kommen??



Auf jeden Fall!
Weil nur eine Schubkarre mit dem Schwersten Typen (also der Jochen   ) das reicht nicht zum wirklich verdichten. 

Eventuell komm ich sogar schon am Freitag. Aber versprechen kann ich nix...


----------



## Pilatus (23. Oktober 2007)

So, hab grad mit dem Herrn Plug telefoniert:

*Es wird alles gut!*

Und Janos, Rüttler wäre sehr geil! HAbt ihr noch eine Walze, mit der man die Rundungen kompaktiert bekommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janos (23. Oktober 2007)

ja klar so 100kg rasenwalzen müssten da sein. wenn der tobi fahren könnt wär das halt optimal da ich nicht sicher ein auto hab und eigentlich auch nur mit sonem mini hänger fahren darf.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Oktober 2007)

Servus, 

ich kann im Moment noch nicht genau sagen wie es Samstag bei mir aussehen wird.... 
Ansonsten ist für mich die Bikesaison gelaufen und auch groß schaufeln etc. kann und soll ich nicht, weil habs Kreuzband abgerissen im rechten Knie und weil das nicht reicht, Risse im Innen- und Außenrist  -  JuHu  
Genau sowas hab ich dieses Jahr noch gebraucht


----------



## janos (24. Oktober 2007)

wo hats dich den zerlegt?? trifft jeden mal

gruß janos


----------



## janos (24. Oktober 2007)

kann man samstag eigentlich schon ein bike mitbringen?

lass mal was hören plug


----------



## Pilatus (24. Oktober 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Servus,



Scheisendreck!
gute besserung! Aber wichtig ist nur, das du Autofahren kannst und gekühltes Bier vorbeibringen kannst...


----------



## fahrbereit (24. Oktober 2007)

kaum wird es ernst, werden alle krank


nee  gute besserung!


----------



## plug (24. Oktober 2007)

war bis eben auf der baustelle.
hab fotos gemacht, aber jetzt kein verbindungskabel dabei.
ab heute sind 2 bagger auf der baustelle, ein großer und ein kleiner für die feinarbeiten. mit dem kleinen ist sehr präzises arbeiten möglich, muss nur noch mit dem rechen die steine rausziehen.  
rechen sind nur 3 stück da, sollten auch noch weitere mitgebracht werden.

am samstag kommt wahrscheinlich die feuerwehr oder die stadtgärtnerei zum bewässern. bikes können ja mal mitgebracht werden, ob gefahren werden kann wird sich zeigen. rüttelplatte und motorbetriebene walze wären ideal zum verdichten. ne handsäge brauchen wir auch noch.

sprecht doch mal die kids an die sonst auch in kickach abhängen, damit die am samstag auch kommen. je mehr desto besser.

bis jetzt steht schon: double, 2x step up, triple, rückführung zum starthügel,
spine, technisches gefitzel, 2 tables der trails, baumstumpf mit transition für fufanu

step down, step up - double - step down, 1 - 2 trail-tables wird folgen

@pilatus: speedjump double speedjump geht klar (wenn wir das gleiche meinen; auf der 3-d zeichnung 2 line von unten mittleres bauteil?)


----------



## Pilatus (26. Oktober 2007)

So,

laut Baggerfahrer, macht ein Rüttler keinen Sinn, weil sich der ganze Lehm festklebt und die Walzen wären auch zu leicht. Heute kommt eine Teerwalze zum Einsatz und macht alles fest. Wenn wer kommt, wäre cool wenn er Schaufeln und Rechen mitbringen würde. Schaufeln die vorne gerade sind. alles andere bringt nix.

bis dann...


----------



## Robsen (26. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir wirds auch nix mit helfen an der Strecke. Bin beim Knechten voll eingespannt. Nicht das wer mit meiner anwesenheit rechnet  

Gibts schon Bilder von der Strecke? Wenn ja, dann möge sie doch wer hochladen und posten.

@Plug: das nenn ich mal Berichterstattung!!!


----------



## plug (26. Oktober 2007)

nessenreben news:

rohbau fertig, größtenteils verdichtet, wasserkanister da, erste testfahrten schon abgeschlossen - abartig technisch 

treffen morgen um 11 uhr; rechen, schaufeln, gieskannen, säge und bikes mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (26. Oktober 2007)

hi together,

denn catch it all uffe.
i m mal gespannt whats going up with bmx bahn nessi. i expect to fahr dort soon. Odr... such schon wieder nen yeichen... immer diese auslaendischen tastaturen, geht mir auf den sack, dass die in den U.S.A immer alles anders machen als der Rest of the old world.

so one more week to stay, until i could go to "Ken ik tucky"

Habt viel Spass beim Bau, und hoffe das wird auch was. Bin in my minds with you.

Greetings from Helloween up in the STATES.

cu vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (26. Oktober 2007)

läbtob kapott, goht net


----------



## Pilatus (26. Oktober 2007)




----------



## fahrbereit (29. Oktober 2007)

ihr wollt nicht wissen wieviel asche der hack bekommenhat...

egal, thomas war grad da.:

 es wird noch eine schautafel oben am starthügel geben, die wir, die sich auskennenden, selbst gestalten sollen. ich habe ein exemplar der nordick warking strecken hier. so in etwa sollts werden mit:

- übersichtsplan bzw. draufsicht des geländes mit strecke
- evtl. einzelne ausgewählte kombinationenn im schnittprofil mit bezeichnung
- streckenlänge und sonstige daten
- was uns noch so einfällt
- eine kurze beschreibung was man hier machen kann und 
- die bereits angekündigte farbbewertung schwierig - mittel - leicht

das hat bis ende dezember zeit, aber wir sollten es jetzt schon in angriff nehmen, damit... ihr wisst schon

nochwas: 

*samstag den 3.11.07*

 ist geplant die bewallung der aussenseite zur hütte hin und deren beplanzung um den quereinstieg zu verhindern. es wird die woche humushaltige erde abgeladen, die ein bagger (ich glaube nochmal erwin) am/bis samstag aufgeschoben hat. dann sollen wir darauf die stecklinge einbuddeln. 
also wäre doll, wenn sich einige mal schöpferisch versuchen würden

werkzeuge hat er nichts gesagt, ich denke es wird dafür gesorgt sein, aber ich schreibe nochmal mail an thomas und frage.


----------



## janos (29. Oktober 2007)

bis zum wochenende wixxas


----------



## Pilatus (29. Oktober 2007)

Er hats getan...


----------



## Robsen (29. Oktober 2007)

Alter schwede! Räum mal Deine Bude auf. Sonst sieht es bald so vergammelt aus wie bei Jochen.

aber nettes Rad. In dem fall bin ich wohl dann doch der einzige mit Fully auf dem Track. But I don´t care


----------



## vnvrum (29. Oktober 2007)

whats up buddies? here are all rednecks around, they only want to ride their bulls all day long.
bullshit.

who want a bmx cruiser? i just walked in a normal bikestore (as u'd do in a kiosk in EU) and what first I could see? a bmx cruiser. in europe u get nowhere such things.

GT cruiser for about 500$, that means about 400EUR. thats pretty cheap, cowboys.

come on, let me know what number should I fill in in my order record.

cu
vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Oktober 2007)

vnvrum schrieb:
			
		

> whats up buddies? here are all rednecks around, they only want to ride their bulls all day long.
> bullshit.
> 
> who want a bmx cruiser? i just walked in a normal bikestore (as u'd do in a kiosk in EU) and what first I could see? a bmx cruiser. in europe u get nowhere such things.
> ...



uhh yeaha baby!

while all these silly noobs here start to collect some usual kind of dirtbikes and want to get bigger on the brandnew racetrack right here, i lay back and scratch my ass, man. they think they can rumble with me, ha!
 so let us look around in spring when the time has come to beat them stricktly to hell - easily...

gimme one of this ready-to-race bycycles!

get your bikes clean and run well folks. not even to trie it every day is enough.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (30. Oktober 2007)

hey hangman,

i still waiting for the correct answer, so that i could order a bunch of bikes for the holzfäller crew up in old europe.

the answer should look like:
**** u up, old ****ing man!!! bring me and my grand-daddy 3 (or fill in any number > than 3) such ****ing looking, **** to ride, ****-bikes, so that i could **** them all up. Right now.

but I know....

cu
vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (30. Oktober 2007)

ich sag nix. English hab  ich noch nie gemocht.


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Oktober 2007)

vnvrum schrieb:
			
		

> hey hangman,
> 
> i still waiting for the correct answer, so that i could order a bunch of bikes for the holzfäller crew up in old europe.
> 
> ...



oh no, man. shut the **** up bitch!

ya think i say it your way? so get the hell out of here and the beer flavored pilatus just go with ya! stupit ****in mother****erbitches!

i race ya asses down to the dirt, where you all can **** with tha bugs, homies!

ass****ed cocksuckerbitches **** ya self!


----------



## Pilatus (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich denk mal Halts Maul wird schon die richtige Antwort sein, bei all den Sternchen.


----------



## vnvrum (30. Oktober 2007)

yeah, yeah, so no one needs real f u c k i n g bikes...
i do not understand that yet.
i hope i could deutsch again, when i'm back im lederhosen, bergkraxler no bergradler county.

hoffe ihr baut mehr an euren tracks rum...

cu vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (31. Oktober 2007)

waddn nu eigendlisch am samschdag?

wer kommt, wer nisch? isch bin mitm meta mal da und deschde die dual/4X kwalitäten dieses überbikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (31. Oktober 2007)

Wie siehts aus mit morgen? Es ist Feiertag und alle kommen mit! Also ich werd um 1100 oder so auftauchen denk ich mal. Je nachdem wie das heute abend noch ausartet...


----------



## fahrbereit (31. Oktober 2007)

was sieht morgen wie aus? feiertag in ö? und ihr wollt heute saufen?
und morgen um 11 hier sein?

hmmm..

komm ma rum, wegen dem plakat für de strecke! plug hat sein senf schon abgegeben. bitte nüscht wieder aufregen, wenn das ding dann ferdich gedruckt neben dem start thront und einige sind nicht einverstanden mit dem was drauf iss, wenner hier net auftaucht und sagt was sein soll!


----------



## $tealth (2. November 2007)

Geht am Samstag irgendwas ? Nessenreben schaufeln ?
Ich würd auch gerne mal paar Bilder machen...mit PowerShot und so...


----------



## fahrbereit (2. November 2007)

Dann komm rum!
Helfende Hände sind immer gerne gesehen. Es gibt zwar nur noch Kleinigkeiten, aber auch die müssen gemacht werden.

bis morgen


----------



## $tealth (2. November 2007)

Ähm...wie finde ich Nessenreben am leichtesten ?
Hab grad mal geschaut... Da kommt man von der Straße aus Waldburg hin..ist das ausgeschildert ? Nessenreben meine ich... ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. November 2007)

vergiss Nessenreben... Nimm die Beschilderung zum Freibad Weingarten... Dann bist genau am Ziel... Einfach am Parkplatz immer weiter, ist nicht mehr zu übersehen!!!

Vielleicht komm ich auch, kanns aber nicht garantieren


----------



## Pilatus (5. November 2007)

Habt ihr am Samstag jetzt eigentlich noch was gemacht, an der Strecke? Bäume gepflanzt, usw


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. November 2007)

ne da kamen wir net mehr dazu...thomas is auch net aufgetaucht...aber die strecke is klasse geworden...fühl mich 10 jahre zurückversetzt als ich in isny auf der bmx bahn trainierte...machte mir wieder mächtig spaß...und power für dh gibt es auch so wie sie is  geil geil geil !!!


----------



## fahrbereit (8. November 2007)

ja, wurde leider nix gemacht, weil keiner von der stadt wie besprochen da war

pilatus nimm dir fuer das we nix vor, du musst fuer mich arbeiten und denken


----------



## Pilatus (8. November 2007)

So wies aussieht, bin ich gar nicht in RV dieses Woe. Radeln kann ich eh nicht, weil mein Rücken letzte Woche schlagartig (achtung Wortspiel) gealtert ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (8. November 2007)

du wirst immer langweiliger...

dann muss ich mir einen anderen suchen, den ich fragen kann. ist ja kein problem, gibt ja genug die soviel drauf haben wie du


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2007)

um nicht zu sagen 'jeder...' muahahaha


----------



## Pilatus (9. November 2007)

Ihr hättet den Sturz gar nicht überlebt. Eure schlaffen Körper wären direkt in den lemigen Boden gebombt und einige eurern Knochen wären geborsten wie Streichhölzer so schnell.
Mein athletischer Rücken hat sich widersetzt und nur eine Stauchung davongetragen.

Zumal ihr gar überhaupt nicht in diese Situation gekommen wäret. Ihr hättet euch auf dem Table gemault...


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. November 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ihr hättet den Sturz gar nicht überlebt. Eure schlaffen Körper wären direkt in den lemigen Boden gebombt und einige eurern Knochen wären geborsten wie Streichhölzer so schnell.
> Mein athletischer Rücken hat sich widersetzt und nur eine Stauchung davongetragen.
> 
> Zumal ihr gar überhaupt nicht in diese Situation gekommen wäret. Ihr hättet euch auf dem Table gemault...


----------



## $tealth (9. November 2007)

Wie poetisch das doch ist. 
Bei allem Stuss
den Pilatus
sonst immer erzählt
ist 
das ein Schritt
in eine neue Welt


----------



## fahrbereit (10. November 2007)

hey pilatus, ich brauch auch noch ne federgabel..

-leicht, aber nicht kompromisslos
-luft reicht, keine stahlfeder
-zugstufe reicht, kein dämpfungsschnickschnack, aber einstellbar sollte die sein
-am besten mit steckachse
-auf gar keinen fall von cosmic sports!
-nicht gebraucht, sondern neu und von ebay kauf ich keine von leuten, die nur 12 bewertungen haben und nichtmal wenigstens ein originalbild ihrer gabel reinstellen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




-für dual und 4X auf WC-niveau
-sollte stylischer als deine sein
-muss auch keine tricks können, wie all deine teile, denn das mache ich


----------



## $tealth (10. November 2007)

Marzocchi 4x Wordcup oder RockShox Argyle...
Uuups... Marzocchi ist ja cosmic...


----------



## fahrbereit (10. November 2007)

ach hab ich vergessen:

-darf nur 100â¬ kosten ...oder so im dreh


argeil iss zu schwer


----------



## Pilatus (12. November 2007)

Da gabs doch eine neue von Suntour. weiß jetzt nicht wie die taugt.
Ansonsten wie schon gesagt: 
-Revelation dual air ohne Steckachse (Eine die vom Laster gefallen ist)
-Pike dual air mit Steckachse (Da musst du dann aber einen Typen be********n, der sie gefunden wie sie vom Laster gefallen ist)
-Psylo (Dann biste aber nur so cool wie ich)
-Fox 32 Float R (Dann musst du deine Oma verkaufen. (Fabi hat da eventuel interessse?))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (12. November 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Da gabs doch eine neue von Suntour. weiß jetzt nicht wie die taugt.
> Ansonsten wie schon gesagt:
> -Revelation dual air ohne Steckachse (Eine die vom Laster gefallen ist)
> -Pike dual air mit Steckachse (Da musst du dann aber einen Typen be********n, der sie gefunden wie sie vom Laster gefallen ist)
> ...



mir letztendlich egal, was woher und so.

ich brauch auf jeden eine fuer das bloede rollerprojekt anner schule. und da dachte ich, da ich eh eine kaufen muss, kaufe ich doch gleich die, die ich eh kaufen muss, weil ich ja eine brauche, welche ich noch nicht habe, also noch kaufen muss, verstehste! von daher, waere es doch foll praktisch, gleich die richtige zu nehmen, dann kann ich die naemlich hinterher aus dem roller ausbauen, und ins rad einbauen, weil die passt, denn es ist die gleiche klar.

aber ich sehe schon, du kappierst es nicht. 

ich koennte natuerlich auch irgendeine billige nichtsnutzgabel kaufen und spaeter dann die richtige fuer das bike...


----------



## Pilatus (12. November 2007)

Ohne Info, keine Info...

Vielleicht bleibst du eh besser beim Roller? Was für ein Roller überhaupt?


----------



## $tealth (12. November 2007)

Der hier:


----------



## fahrbereit (12. November 2007)

na _der_ roller



wir müssn ja ein meisterprojekt komplett selber machn, ähnlich deiner diplomarbeit, aber mit etwas weniger anspruch (du weiß schon, weil wir dumm und so...) damit wir das auch selber hinbekommen, machen wir das jetzt im unterricht begleitend als projekt mit dem lehrern. und die haben befohlen, das es ein roller zum bergabfahren werden soll, den wir uns selber ausdenken, und bla sollen - mit ihrer hilfe wird das nun durchgezogen...wie auch immer egal man!

ich brauch ne federgabel für den schei55 roller und bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich nicht gleich die kaufe, die später ins dualrad kommt. aber das sollte natürloich kein schei33 sein, sondern wenigstens halbwegs den ansprüchen gertecht werden, was aber wiederum geld kostet, welches ich nicht von dir bekomme.

daher besteht noch alternative, nämlich doch vorerst für den roller eine ganz billig zu kaufen, denn den benutze ich nachher nicht, wenn oich schon ein gutres mtbfully habe, alter! ich geb mir doch nich den doppelten stress bergruff, um dann nur den halben spass beim runterfahren zu haben!
aber dann muss ich zwei gabeln kaufen, und was soll ich dann mit dem ganz billigen ding machen? dir kann ich sie nich als supergut verkaufen...


----------



## Pilatus (12. November 2007)

Das am meisten richtige was ich in deinem letzten Post gelesen hab ist: 





			
				fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> weil wir dumm



Aber ich helfe ja gerne: hol dir fÃ¼r 25â¬ eine gebrauchte Suntour bei ebÃ¤Ã¤ie...


----------



## fahrbereit (12. November 2007)

und dann?

was soll ich damit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (12. November 2007)

na in deinen Todesroller einbauen, eine Runde Sparen und dann eine neue Suntour in dein Dualrad einbauen. Macht ja keinen Sinn wenn der Roller nicht fahrbereit (haha Wortspiel) in der Ecke steht, wegen 25â¬.

oder bau die Starrgabel aus deinem Dualrad ein und dafÃ¼r dicke Reifen. Ich wÃ¼rd eh so richtig Dicke Reifen verbauen


----------



## fahrbereit (12. November 2007)

ich vergas die zwite anforderung:

1.: für bergabfahrten im wald und schotter (daunhill)

2.: für feldwege und auf ebener fläche


wird nix mit breiten schlappen, ausserdem kosten zwie breite reifen mehr, als ne billige federgabel...

und mit den reifen kann ich hinterher überhaupt nichts mehr anfangen...
!#


und sowas hat ein diplom..


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. November 2007)

du wärst aber einer der wenigen leute die ihr meisterstück nachher wiederverwerten wollen...das ist eigentlich unüblich ;-)

deine oma will i net... hehe


----------



## Pilatus (12. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> deine oma will i net... hehe



Dann fällt die Fox wohl aus...

korrekte daunhillkabel

Und weil ich ein Diplom habe mach ich mir über sowas keine Gedanken mehr.


----------



## fahrbereit (13. November 2007)

naaa, ich will den roller als ganzes so hinterher nicht mehr lassen, weil ich den nicht benutzen werde, weil schon topstens fahrrad und deshalb weil darum.

aber den rahmen, um den es geht, weil der ja von uns gefertigt wird, die teile dagegen zugekauft, behalte ich natuelich, als einzelnen rahmen ohne den teilen
bringt mir nix die teile dran zu lassen. ich kann wenn dann auch nur auf den rollerrahmen stolz sein.


nix dopplus-brueckus. das steuerohr wird wohl sehr lang ausgefuehrt...


----------



## Pilatus (13. November 2007)

Du bist dumm...


----------



## plug (13. November 2007)

ich hätte noch ne psylo übrig, die kannste günstig haben, ist noch fast neu und funktioniert prima. alternativ hätte ich auch ne marzöschi xc 700 von 1996, ist luftgefedert, hat verstellbare dämpfung aber kein komplizierter schnickschnack und wenig hub. deinen bandpass und verstärker behalte ich schon mal als anzahlung.


----------



## fahrbereit (13. November 2007)

plug schrieb:
			
		

> ich hätte noch ne psylo übrig, die kannste günstig haben, ist noch fast neu und funktioniert prima. alternativ hätte ich auch ne marzöschi xc 700 von 1996, ist luftgefedert, hat verstellbare dämpfung aber kein komplizierter schnickschnack und wenig hub. deinen bandpass und verstärker behalte ich schon mal als anzahlung.



langsam, langsam plug!

was bei dir an fahrradteilen "uebrig" ist/bleibt, wurde entweder:

-mind. einmal geschweisst, geklebt, oder es wurde eins von beiden zumindest versucht, oder
-mind. einmal umlackiert, oder
-entspricht nicht mehr der urspruenglichen formgebung und masshaltigkeit, oder
-hat erhebliche festigkeitseinbussen davongetragen, oder
braucht einfach kein mensch.

die erste mietzahlung für den bandpass und verstaerker wird auch demnaechst faellig


----------



## Pilatus (13. November 2007)

Ich hab noch ne XC600. Baugleich mit der DH3 nur weniger Federweg. Druckstufe ist 6-fach verstellbar!

111â¬ und sie gehÃ¶rt dir.


----------



## fahrbereit (13. November 2007)

lest nochmal die anforderungen! wo steht da was von "ihr duerft mir auch alle eure restbestaende an kellerkisteninhalten anbieten"


111euro

dafuer kauf ich ein ganzes rad im netz...


ich muss mir das mal angucken. aber es gibt noch immer eine option einer nahezu unbeschaedigten weissen psylo vom hott, leider ohne steckachse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (13. November 2007)

Ã¼ber die 111â¬ kÃ¶nnen wir noch reden. aber unter 99â¬ wollte ich nicht gehen. das war beinahe mal das topmodell von mazotschiee. auch fast aus der gleichen Ã¤ra wie die pslo vom hodtehÃ¼h...


----------



## fahrbereit (14. November 2007)

bring  mal mit


----------



## fahrbereit (14. November 2007)

chuck norris hat keine uhr - chuck norris entscheidet, wie spät es ist!




chuck norris hat keinen schatten - die wand möchte aussehen wie chuck norris!


----------



## $tealth (14. November 2007)

Neo kann Kugeln ausweichen pfffffffffffffffffft
Kugeln halten aus Angst vor Chuck Norris von alleine an.
Und mit einem Roundhouse-Kick dekompiliert er die ganze Matrix !


----------



## Pilatus (15. November 2007)

so ihr staubsauger!
was geht am woe? Ich bin wieder da, es darf also gerockt werden. Oder auch bier trinken


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. November 2007)

wär für bier saufen :->


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wär für bier saufen :->



Ich auch!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aber sofort!!!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. November 2007)

wie?... am hellichten tag ? :000


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. November 2007)

Des isch doch wurscht!!!!

War es wenn wir in Nessenreben am Schaufeln waren etwa dunkler????

.....NEIN..... Und war haben trotzdem gesoffen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. November 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Des isch doch wurscht!!!!
> 
> War es wenn wir in Nessenreben am Schaufeln waren etwa dunkler????
> 
> .....NEIN..... Und war haben trotzdem gesoffen.....


----------



## $tealth (19. November 2007)

Die folgenden Fehler traten bei der Verarbeitung auf:

1. Der Posteingang von Jochen_DC ist voll. Jochen_DC kann keine weiteren Privaten Nachrichten empfangen, solange ältere Private Nachrichten nicht gelöscht worden sind.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. November 2007)

nach langem warten sind endlich meine babys gekommen, das eine kommt ans m3 das andere steht zum verkauf 

in echt traumhaft schön und wenn ich da an die funktion und die shadow technik denke , hach wie geil


----------



## $tealth (25. November 2007)

Wow !!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. November 2007)

Nett, aber die sind doch gar nicht X-Box 360 kompatibel


----------



## $tealth (26. November 2007)

Jetzt wo du es schreibst... Fab du Betrüger 
Willst uns hier billige Plagiate andrehen tsts..
Das wird den Zoll interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (26. November 2007)

wasn hier los?
willst du etwa long-cage fahren? ausserdem ist die carbonoptik nur aufgemalt


----------



## fahrbereit (26. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> ... das eine kommt ans m3



ahh. und ich dachte schon, du hast dir inzwischen was gescheites zugelegt...


----------



## Pilatus (26. November 2007)

Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich: 

*POSER!!!*

aber longcage


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. November 2007)

naja wenn man sein rad im griff hat passiert auch nem long cage nix...muß kein ultegra sein  hab in 17 jahren biken mir erst ein schaltwerk abgerissen...bei der shadow technik is das eh wurscht 

@tobi doch doch sind xbox kompatibel...jedes hat den preis einer 360 core :>


----------



## SpeedyR (26. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hab in 17 jahren biken mir erst ein schaltwerk abgerissen...*bei der shadow technik is das eh wurscht*



Daran werde ich dich in 100 Tagen erinnern   (falls du die $ an Basti bisdahin überweisen hast-sonst kommt Inkasso und nimmt deine Xbox mit    )

Grüsse aus Oberfranken (Schnee und Matsch sukkt) 
Rafa


----------



## Pilatus (26. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hab in 17 jahren biken mir erst ein schaltwerk abgerissen



auf waldwegen liegt ja auch nix im weg 

aber sieht sehr gut aus. bin gespannt das Ding mal live zu sehen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. November 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich weiß ich wiederhole mich:
> 
> *POSER!!!*



Alter, du bist ja soooooooo langweilig... Lass dir mal was neues einfallen, oder seit ihr Dipl.-Ing. mit so etwas überfordert???


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @tobi doch doch sind xbox kompatibel...jedes hat den preis einer 360 core :>


----------



## fahrbereit (27. November 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Alter, du bist ja soooooooo langweilig... Lass dir mal was neues einfallen, oder seit ihr Dipl.-Ing. mit so etwas überfordert???



Du, das kann man, wenn man sich eine Weile intensiv mit dem Phänomen Dipl. Ing. auseinandersetzt, ganz einfach selbst erkennen.

Der Überwiegende Teil des Studiums beinhaltet Arbeitsprozesse zu verkürzen und mehr Rationalität in die Abläufe zu bringen - die des Ing. 

Im Klartext: 

-Keine hastigen Bewegungen machen! Das kann zum Herzstillstand führen und ist unbedingt zu vermeiden!

-Keine unnötigen und doppelten Bewegungen machen! Nur wenn wirklich keine wenigerbezahlten, unwichtigen Unterschichtler zur Hand stehen, soll der Ing. selbst diese kostenintensiven Handlangertätigkeiten durchführen.

-Ausnahmeregelungen gibt es natürlich, wie z.B. Berechnungszeiten der Computer, Daten, die nicht fehlerfrei gelesen wurden und somit leider das gesamte System neu gebootet werden muss, oder die Kaffetasse ist leer, oder...


----------



## vnvrum (27. November 2007)

@fahrBreit: was wilsn du? Willst du den unterprivilegierten Berufsstand der DI anmachen oder was? Ich hab mich schon mit RelativitÃ¤tsproblemen gespielt (und anderem) als du noch zu blÃ¶d warst in die Windeln zu ********n (relativ betrachtet vom Zeitpunkt t1, mit der fktVorschrift f(t) = e^ruef |->â lim(t1->0).

selbst mal was sich leisten und dann fahrn wir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. November 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Du, das kann man, wenn man sich eine Weile intensiv mit dem Phänomen Dipl. Ing. auseinandersetzt, ganz einfach selbst erkennen.
> 
> Der Überwiegende Teil des Studiums beinhaltet Arbeitsprozesse zu verkürzen und mehr Rationalität in die Abläufe zu bringen - die des Ing.
> 
> ...




    

und bis morgen... komm Dich besuchen, einkaufen und Kaffee schlürfen!!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (27. November 2007)

vnvrum schrieb:


> @fahrBreit: was wilsn du? Willst du den unterprivilegierten Berufsstand der DI anmachen oder was? Ich hab mich schon mit RelativitÃ¤tsproblemen gespielt (und anderem) als du noch zu blÃ¶d warst in die Windeln zu ********n (relativ betrachtet vom Zeitpunkt t1, mit der fktVorschrift f(t) = e^ruef |->â lim(t1->0).
> 
> selbst mal was sich leisten und dann fahrn wir weiter.



geht klar! und ich bin kurz davor, das geheimnis des universums zu lÃ¶sen... 

noch bevor ich eine korrekte rechtschreibung habe


@Schtinkieprimoerfau

ja und sag dem micha einen gruss von mir, ich bin wie seit wochen dann am samstag wieder da


----------



## vnvrum (27. November 2007)

was samstag,

am samstag haben selbstnatürlich alle im niratzpark zu sein. (der derzeit leider von nem hilfsbereiten aufräumkommando unter wasser gesetzt wurde).
Die haben zu/auf mit auf/zu am wasserhahnen verwechselt.

solche lümel aber auch.


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. November 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Daran werde ich dich in 100 Tagen erinnern   (falls du die $ an Basti bisdahin überweisen hast-sonst kommt Inkasso und nimmt deine Xbox mit    )



der tunnel trail is der einzige trail dem ich zutrauen würde das schaltwerk zu zerfetzen...nehm auf jedenfall diesmal das alte schaltwerk mit rüber...gaaaanz wichtig in santa barbara  dann muss ich auch nicht mehr derailleur aussprechen in nem us bikeshop und alles lacht   

laufen etwa die letzen 100 tage ? goooooooooooooil...

@the rest euch ist doch klar das ich ein gspinnerter poserguy bin , warum warum tut ihr so dass ihr dies immer aufs neue feststellt


----------



## $tealth (27. November 2007)

Wir haben die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben..


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. November 2007)

hope dies last


----------



## $tealth (27. November 2007)

wenns doch nur so wär. ich bin so fertig. kann nimmer bin voll kaputt seitem krankenhau s.


----------



## Pilatus (27. November 2007)

Ich bin voll und hab nur ein drittel verstanden. Deshalb schlag ich euch alle auf die Fresse. Ausser der Vnvrum, der hat die Geschichte verstanden. 
Allerdings nur für t>0. weil wenn t<0 dann gilt sqr(-1) was wiederum eine infinitisimale Zahl aus der Menge der natürlichen irrationalen Zahlen im hypotenusichen Abschnitt des Quotienten darstellt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. November 2007)

pilatus sei mit deinen drohungen vorsichtig...janos wurde auch schon lebenslang gesperrt im ibc   

welches drittel hast denn nun kapiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (28. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> janos wurde auch schon lebenslang gesperrt im ibc



Was?



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> welches drittel hast denn nun kapiert ?



Na den vrvrum.

Der Rest ist ja immer die gleiche Leier: Du bist der Poser, fahrbereit akzeptiert immernoch nicht daß er dumm ist, Stinky stänkert, stealth redet wirres Zeug was keiner versteht.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. November 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Daran werde ich dich in 100 Tagen erinnern   (falls du die $ an Basti bisdahin überweisen hast-sonst kommt Inkasso und nimmt deine Xbox mit  )
> 
> Grüsse aus Oberfranken (Schnee und Matsch sukkt)
> Rafa





Jochen_DC schrieb:


> der tunnel trail is der einzige trail dem ich zutrauen würde das schaltwerk zu zerfetzen...nehm auf jedenfall diesmal das alte schaltwerk mit rüber...gaaaanz wichtig in santa barbara  dann muss ich auch nicht mehr derailleur aussprechen in nem us bikeshop und alles lacht
> 
> laufen etwa die letzen 100 tage ? goooooooooooooil...



Muss mal meiner Freude über das oben genannte genügend Ausdruck verleihen!!!
               

@Jochen_DC: Freu mich wie sau auf unser erstes gemeinsames Ami-Bier in SoCal  

@SpeedyR: Lasst ja die Finger von der XBox vom Jochen_DC, sonst muss ich mich wieder mit den ganzen blöden Zockern vergnügen :kotz:


----------



## fahrbereit (28. November 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Der Rest ist ja immer die gleiche Leier:  fahrbereit akzeptiert immernoch nicht daß er dumm ist



Du kannst es noch tausendmal wiederholen, deshalb wird es nicht wahrer.


----------



## Pilatus (28. November 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Du kannst es noch tausendmal wiederholen, deshalb wird es nicht wahrer.



oh, ein Eichhörnchen... Da!


----------



## $tealth (28. November 2007)

Nein ein Pinguin...


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. November 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> @Jochen_DC: Freu mich wie sau auf unser erstes gemeinsames Ami-Bier in SoCal



und wir müssen unbedingt in st. barbara ins albuquerque...da hat sich speedy direkt in die tischdame verliebt...die war aber auch echt der wahnsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (29. November 2007)

Dann gibts nen Eifersuchtsmord^^


----------



## SpeedyR (29. November 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> und wir müssen unbedingt in st. barbara ins albuquerque...da hat sich speedy direkt in die tischdame verliebt...die war aber auch echt der wahnsinn



UNBEDINGT  Ich liebe sie immer noch


----------



## $tealth (29. November 2007)

Super !
Bring ihr nen allgäuer Käse mit.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. November 2007)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> UNBEDINGT  Ich liebe sie immer noch



wenn die sich noch an dich erinnern kann, geb ich dir Pauschal einen aus!!!!


----------



## SpeedyR (29. November 2007)

Das Problem is-in Kalifornien sehen einfach zu viele Frauen gut aus!!(ist wirklich schlimm  ).Ich kann mich da an diese schönen Läden randvoll mit Fox Clothing (in dieser ShoppingMall) gut erinnern .Fab und ich waren da leicht "verwirrt"..das Lag nicht an den Sachen  
Ps:Ich sollte wirklich demnächst meine Ex Frau in Hergensweiler (wird es überhaupt so geschrieben?) besuchen ...schon ma Allgäuer Käse besorgen.

Grüsse Rafa (SoCal 2008. Return of Heroes )


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. November 2007)

Hergenzweiler????  
Wenns hier in der Gegend ist, ich hab auch en Zimmer falls eins brauchst... Wegen SoCal und Frauen... oh je, wie soll ich mich da dann noch aufs Wesentliche (Biken) konzentrieren können


----------



## plug (5. Dezember 2007)

@pilatus


0..........................................0
0..........................................0
0..........................................0
.0...........00.............00..........0
....0.......0.0.............0.0........0
......0....0..0.............0..0....0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
............0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0
.............0.................0
..............0...............0
.... ..........0......l....0
..................0...l....0


DU WURDEST GRADE GEPIMMELT!!!!!
DAS PIMMELN KANN LOSGEHEN...!
REGELN: KOPIERE DIES UND PIMMEL ANDERE,
BEVOR SIE DICH PIMMELN!
DU DARFST MICH NICHT ZURUECK PIMMELN, ICH
BIN JETZT DEIN MEISTER!!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Dezember 2007)

plug's Benutzertitel schrieb:
			
		

> **** dich



Alter! Wie gehst'n du ab?



ach ja:


plug schrieb:


> REGELN: KOPIERE DIES UND PIMMEL ANDERE,
> *BEVOR SIE DICH PIMMELN!
> DU DARFST MICH NICHT ZURUECK PIMMELN, ICH
> BIN JETZT DEIN MEISTER!!!!!*



HarHar!

@pilatus


0..........................................0
0..........................................0
0..........................................0
.0...........00.............00..........0
....0.......0.0.............0.0........0
......0....0..0.............0..0....0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
............0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0
.............0.................0
..............0...............0
.... ..........0......l....0
..................0...l....0


DU WURDEST GRADE GEPIMMELT!!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Dezember 2007)

@plug,fahrbereit und pilatus

0..........................................0
0..........................................0
0..........................................0
.0...........00.............00..........0
....0.......0.0.............0.0........0
......0....0..0.............0..0....0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
............0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0
.............0.................0
..............0...............0
.... ..........0......lâ¦....0
..................0...l....0


ihr WURDET GRADE GEPIMMELT!!!!!
DAS PIMMELN KANN LOSGEHEN...!
REGELN: KOPIERE DIES UND PIMMEL ANDERE,
BEVOR SIE DICH PIMMELN!
ihr DÃ¼rft MICH NICHT ZURUECK PIMMELN, ICH
BIN JETZT euer MEISTER!!!!!


----------



## $tealth (5. Dezember 2007)

@alle

0..........................................0
0..........................................0
0..........................................0
.0...........00.............00..........0
....0.......0.0.............0.0........0
......0....0..0.............0..0....0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
............0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0
.............0.................0
..............0...............0
.... ..........0......lâ¦....0
..................0...l....0


ihr WURDET GRADE GEPIMMELT!!!!!
DAS PIMMELN KANN LOSGEHEN...!
REGELN: KOPIERE DIES UND PIMMEL ANDERE,
BEVOR SIE DICH PIMMELN!
ihr DÃ¼rft MICH NICHT ZURUECK PIMMELN, ICH
BIN JETZT euer MEISTER!!!!!

muhaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Dezember 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> @alle
> 
> 0..........................................0
> 0..........................................0
> ...


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Dezember 2007)

egal! hauptsache ist, Pilatus wurde am öftersten gepimmelt!


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Dezember 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> egal! hauptsache ist, Pilatus wurde am öftersten gepimmelt!



                

im übrigen heißt es am öftersterstenden  :->>>


----------



## Pilatus (5. Dezember 2007)

Verdammt! nicht aufgepasst...
Gepimmelt, sowas ist mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## vnvrum (7. Dezember 2007)

wangen:
in alter gewohnheit bei diesem kack wetter. samstag, tschugg spielplatz. Ab 10-11 Uhr. Open-end solange die säcke eben saft haben.

cu vnvrum


----------



## vnvrum (7. Dezember 2007)

radl-sprung termine für 2008 gibts auch schon. Siehe www.bmxgoldach.ch oder www.bmx.ch oder www.bmx-winterthur.ch

Randvoll zu anfang des jahres wegen Bejing...  (WM u. Olympia)


----------



## $tealth (7. Dezember 2007)

Hey es gibt hier so ne coole Funtion nahmens "Editier- Button".
Du findest ihn in der rechten unteren Ecke deines posts.. 

Achja Wangen geht bei mir nicht...muss mich noch schonen sonsch lieg ich gleich wieder in der Klinik..


----------



## Pilatus (8. Dezember 2007)

0..........................................0
0..........................................0
0..........................................0
.0...........00.............00..........0
....0.......0.0.............0.0........0
......0....0..0.............0..0....0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
...............0.............0
............0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0
.............0.................0
..............0...............0
.... ..........0......lâ¦....0
..................0...l....0

Im Ã¼brigen: seid froh, daÃ ich euch nicht pimmel....


----------



## $tealth (8. Dezember 2007)

Muhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Dezember 2007)

hey leute , tobi's hardtail wird glaube ich der absolute hammer


----------



## $tealth (10. Dezember 2007)

Woooow mega !!!   
Sieht ja mal hammergeil aus !

ps. wie schauts eigentlich in Nessenreben aus ?


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Dezember 2007)

ist das dein ledersofa?

aber ihr wißt ja: hammerbikes alleine machen noch keine leute. kleider auch nicht (siehe Pilatus)!

da gehört schon etwas mehr dazu...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. Dezember 2007)

@Fahrbereit: Deine Antworten sind echt zum gänen   und schlafen langweilig!!! Danke das ich jetzt in Zukunft was zum lesen hab bevor ich ins Bett geh


----------



## Pilatus (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich brauch keine Kleider. Ich hab meinen Riesenpimmel.

zum Duncon: sehr schicke Lackierung. Was ich vom Rahmen halte,wisst ihr ja  
Die Edith behauptet: du sollst die Cantisockel gleich wegmachen.


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Dezember 2007)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> @Fahrbereit: Deine Antworten sind echt zum gänen   und schlafen langweilig!!! Danke das ich jetzt in Zukunft was zum lesen hab bevor ich ins Bett geh



Ja, tobi, dein rahmen ist vorzüglich deluxe und exklusiv! ich hätte auch wahnsinig gerne so einen!
...sülz...

jetzt wieder wach? 


du weißt doch, wie das ist: du brauchst das rad nur, wenn ich es dir verkaufen kann
 demnach sage ich: du brauchst es nicht!

aber ich hätte da noch ein ganz ähnliches im...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (11. Dezember 2007)

"Erweitert" anklicken und dann

gucksu:


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Dezember 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> ist das dein ledersofa?
> 
> ...



jepp , allerdings kein leder...es ist aus abgezogener rennradfahrerhaut bezogen , blau angelaufen aufgrund es kondenstreifens der downhiller...


----------



## $tealth (11. Dezember 2007)




----------



## plug (12. Dezember 2007)

ja ganz nettes DG, aber kapi´s velo wird glaub auch ganz schick. ist ein altes specialized. hat übrigens der michel von dem kleinen feinen fahrradladen in weingarten gebrusht.


----------



## fahrbereit (12. Dezember 2007)

> ja, ganz nettes DC, aber kapi's velo wird glaube ich auch ganz schick. ist ein altes specialized. hat übrigens der michel von dem kleinen feinen fahrradladen in weingarten gebrusht.



noch einmal was zu meiner rechtschreibung...


----------



## plug (12. Dezember 2007)

wieso rechtschreibung, oder haste etwa probleme mit meiner interpunktion?

ah, jetzt seh ich da ist ja noch mehr rot gekennzeichnet (glaub ich jedenfalls). da muss ich aber schon genau hinschauen mit meiner rot/grün-schwäche. kannst du es bitte nochmal korrigieren, aber diesmal mit ner anderen farbe und fett, kursiv mit einem anderen schrifttyp. danke


----------



## $tealth (12. Dezember 2007)

Fahrbereit ist halt ein Neunmalkluger...
Dem machst so leicht nichts vor.


----------



## fahrbereit (12. Dezember 2007)

> ja, ganz nettes DC, aber kapi's velo wird glaube ich auch ganz schick. ist ein altes specialized. hat übrigens der michel von dem kleinen feinen fahrradladen in weingarten gebrusht.



jetzt bessa?



$tealth schrieb:


> Fahrbereit ist halt ein Neunmalkluger...
> Dem machst so leicht nichts vor.



lass' mich in ruhe! du willst doch nur stänkern


----------



## plug (12. Dezember 2007)

ich kann rot sehen. du hast mich geheilt


----------



## $tealth (12. Dezember 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> lass' mich in ruhe! du willst doch nur stänkern



Ich sag ja- du bist zu schlau für diese Welt ! 

ps. Deppenapostroph ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (12. Dezember 2007)

@stealth: die ursula meint du siehst ******** aus und ich mein: geh schlafen


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Dezember 2007)

plug schrieb:


> @stealth: die ursula meint du siehst ******** aus und ich mein: geh schlafen



ist uschi deine freundin die du ja auch auf deinem avatar innig umarmst ?   wusste ja schon immer dass du nen komischen geschmack hast...uschi wohl auch...wobei...bei stefan hat sie recht. naja ich bin eh der allerschönste. niemand ist schöner. nichtmal pilatus. der fhrt für nen Schönling auch viel zu gut Fahrrad


----------



## $tealth (12. Dezember 2007)

plug schrieb:


> @stealth: die ursula meint du siehst ******** aus und ich mein: geh schlafen



Ich kenn keine ursula... du weist gar net wie ich ausseh... nein ich geh net schlafen... geh selber !


----------



## Pilatus (12. Dezember 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> nichtmal pilatus



wer hat, der kann.

oder was willst du uns damit sagen? 
Du bist hässlich und schnell? oder schön und langsam? Ich red mal ganz offen zu dir: es stimmt beides nicht...




			
				fahbreit schrieb:
			
		

> "Erweitert" anklicken und dann gucksu:


und dann? das blick ich nicht...


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Dezember 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Du bist hässlich und schnell? oder schön und langsam? Ich red mal ganz offen zu dir: es stimmt beides nicht...



das kann doch gar nicht sein


----------



## fahrbereit (13. Dezember 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und dann? das blick ich nicht...



sagte der ing. und nahm noch einen schluck aus der flasche...




$tealth schrieb:


> ps. Deppenapostroph ?



nö, warum?

"lass" als einzelnes wort gibt es nicht. abgekürtzt von "lassen sie mich..."

schei55e bin ich klug!


----------



## plug (13. Dezember 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> du weist gar net wie ich ausseh...



ich weiß wie du aussiehst. ich bin der junge mann in grün der beim weihnachtsjam mit pilatus dort war.



			
				Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> ist uschi deine freundin die du ja auch auf deinem avatar innig umarmst ?   wusste ja schon immer dass du nen komischen geschmack hast...uschi wohl auch...wobei...bei stefan hat sie recht. naja ich bin eh der allerschönste. niemand ist schöner. nichtmal pilatus. der fhrt für nen Schönling auch viel zu gut Fahrrad



   
 ####(####
 ###(__)###
 ##(____)##
 #(______)#


----------



## fahrbereit (13. Dezember 2007)

plug frontet aber derbe krass, altah...


----------



## $tealth (13. Dezember 2007)

Plug pokert zu hoch..
das kann krass ins Auge gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (13. Dezember 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Plug pokert zu hoch..
> das kann krass ins Auge gehen.



see ya at racetrack nessenreben for battle royal.


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Plug pokert zu hoch



  Jetzt hab ich vor lachen auf meine tastatur gespuckt...


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> sagte der ing. und nahm noch einen schluck aus der flasche


und amüsierte sich prächtig wärend er die langweiligen leute ohne Bier betrachtete


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2007)

ich hätte natürlich auch auf den Ändernbutton drücken können...


----------



## $tealth (13. Dezember 2007)

Pass auf ich meld dich gleich...


----------



## Pilatus (13. Dezember 2007)

Dann brauchst du dich das nächste mal nicht mehr melden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (13. Dezember 2007)

Hä ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. Dezember 2007)

Sorry aber ich muss jetzt mal wieder etwas vernünftiges posten!!!!

Hat
*HEUTE*
evtl. jemand Lust und Interesse an  drinken und schnacken???

@Fahrbereit: Bist natürlich auch mit ner Cola willkommen!!!!  

Treffpunkt wie eigentlich fast immer im Schinderhannes....

Think about it


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Dezember 2007)

ich wär auf jeden dabei...und wir könnten mal bei mir ne zock/biersession machen...meine bude is ja mittlerweile aufgeräumt :-> *posing modus on*zur absoluten zocksession fehlt noch der flachfernseher der kommt aber leider wohl erst januar  *posing modus off*


----------



## $tealth (15. Dezember 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> zur absoluten zocksession fehlt noch der flachfernseher der kommt aber leider wohl erst januar  *posing modus off*



  
(ich steig jetzt zur Winterszeit wieder bei bf2 ein...mal so am Rande bemerkt^^)


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Dezember 2007)

bf2 ödet mich nach xx stunden spielzeit nur noch an...halo 3 ruled :0)


----------



## $tealth (15. Dezember 2007)

Halo is eh subba...egal welches.
Und für bf2 gibts jede menge sehr gute mods die tierisch bocken.
Da kommt halo dann auch nur noch grafisch dagegen an.. 



plug schrieb:


> see ya at racetrack nessenreben for battle royal.


jajaja


----------



## plug (15. Dezember 2007)

ey du poser, willst du dich etwa drücken. dann bleib doch dort wo die streuselkuchen blühen.


----------



## $tealth (15. Dezember 2007)

Boar des war jetzt fol häftik..
Nein jetzt mal im ernst.. Ich wurde grad erst operiert. Wenn ich stürz und das aufreist kann ich sterben.
Aber die Nessenreben- Trails würd ich gern mal sehen. 

Mfg. Jo


----------



## Robsen (16. Dezember 2007)

Achtung, wichtige mitteilung:

Verkaufe mein Mobbed, meinen Coiler, ein schnelles, wendiges, schönes und atemberaubendes Rad (im vergleich zu DC´s M3 ). check Bikemarkt

Desweiteren werde ich der Radszene in zukunft noch mehr gutes tun als bisher. Was genau wird noch nicht gesagt. Ihr werdet mir schon noch die Füße küssen. harharahrharhar


----------



## $tealth (16. Dezember 2007)

> Ihr werdet mir schon noch die Käsfüße küssen


Aha und sonst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (16. Dezember 2007)

was machst du bei Specialized?


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Dezember 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was machst du bei Specialized?


----------



## $tealth (16. Dezember 2007)

Meinst du den Robsen ?


----------



## Robsen (16. Dezember 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was machst du bei Specialized?



verdammt, ich wurde entlarft


----------



## $tealth (16. Dezember 2007)

Dann erzähl mal.
Was tust du bei den Holzköppen ?
teamfahrer wirst wohl kaum sein^^


----------



## Robsen (16. Dezember 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> teamfahrer wirst wohl kaum sein^^



Man sagt mir aber gewisse ähnlichkeiten zu Shaun Palmer nach


----------



## $tealth (16. Dezember 2007)

Jajaja du säufst so viel 
Nee jetzt sag mal, was machst bei denen ?


Üüübrigens...das hier ist mein 500ster Beitrag im IBC


----------



## Pilatus (17. Dezember 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Üüübrigens...das hier ist mein 500ster Beitrag im IBC



Na herzlichen Glückwunsch  



			
				JochenDC schrieb:
			
		

>



Tja, manche kennen sich eben aus in der Materie...


----------



## $tealth (17. Dezember 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch



Ach halt die Klappe  

boaaaaaaaaaaaaar ich platz gleich...drecks Facharbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Dezember 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Tja, manche kennen sich eben aus in der Materie...


würdmich interessieren was robsen genau bei speiseeis macht...

p.s. ...und nicht böse sein dass ich dir den m3 rahmen nicht schenken möchte


----------



## Pilatus (17. Dezember 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> würdmich interessieren was robsen genau bei speiseeis macht.


Mich auch!



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> p.s. ...und nicht böse sein dass ich dir den m3 rahmen nicht schenken möchte


So einen zerockten Rahmen will ich ja gar nicht...


----------



## $tealth (17. Dezember 2007)

> Speiseeis


   



> nicht böse sein dass ich dir den m3 rahmen nicht schenken möchte


Kriegst jetzt nen neuen ?


----------



## Pilatus (17. Dezember 2007)

lebst du eigentlich hinterm Mond? So die Ecke Wangen?


----------



## $tealth (17. Dezember 2007)

Ja klar :kotz:


----------



## Robsen (18. Dezember 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> würdmich interessieren was robsen genau bei speiseeis macht...
> 
> 
> > Nicht nur Speci sondern auch Sombrio. Somit gibts bei mir Style und Fashion, also für jeden von euch was. harharhar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (18. Dezember 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> nicht böse sein dass ich dir den m3 rahmen nicht schenken möchte



Nicht mal für viel Geld würd ich die kiste nehmen  So en Poser Rahmen, anatomische defizite ausgleich Rad. NEEE, nix für mich.


----------



## $tealth (18. Dezember 2007)

Du hast immer no nix verraten.
Und warum sollen wir was von haben wenn du bei denen arbeitest ?


----------



## Robsen (18. Dezember 2007)

Ist echt geil, lediglich mein Avatar geändert in den diesjährigen Specialized Slogan und schon denkt jeder ich bin der neue Aussendienstler bei denen. Das bin ich aber (noch) nicht.

Ab Februar bin ich nicht mehr der Skigott in RV´s größten Laden sondern geh in einen schicken, kompetenten und gut Sortierten Shop hier im Schussental. Somit Bikegott und Berater des Vertrauens. Im programm eben auch Specialized. Und auch RR   Wenn hier wer also plan von der Materie hat müsst´s klar sein. 

Bitte kein mist posten, nicht das ich noch mit Bmann in verbindung gebracht werde. 



$tealth schrieb:


> Und warum sollen wir was von haben wenn du bei denen arbeitest ?



Weil ihr dann Parts, Service, Fashion (ausser Pilatus, der hat Style) beziehen könnt. Als zahlungmittel werden Bier, Kippen und eure Schlaffen Körper nicht gestattet.


----------



## $tealth (18. Dezember 2007)

> nicht das ich noch mit Bmann in verbindung gebracht werde.


zu spät 



> lediglich mein Avatar geändert


Benutzertitel


----------



## plug (18. Dezember 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ihr werdet mir schon noch die Füße küssen.



:kotz:

speiseeis  und sonstiges zeug aus der absteige ==> kein interesse, jeder zweite ******* fährt so ein Px.


----------



## $tealth (18. Dezember 2007)

Plug schrieb:
			
		

>



---------> 





> speiseeis und sonstiges zeug aus der absteige ==> kein interesse, jeder zweite ******* fährt so ein Px.


----------



## plug (18. Dezember 2007)

******* â  ********

soviel zu einfachster mathematik. schulabschluss vorhanden?


----------



## $tealth (18. Dezember 2007)

Einer mehr oder weniger...


----------



## plug (18. Dezember 2007)

was jetzt, mehr oder weniger als einer?


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Dezember 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> ...denkt jeder ich bin der neue Aussendienstler bei denen. Das bin ich aber (noch) nicht.
> 
> Ab Februar ... geh in einen schicken, kompetenten und gut Sortierten Shop hier im Schussental. Somit Bikegott und Berater des Vertrauens. Im programm eben auch Specialized. Und auch RR


Moment mal! Verstehe ich das richtig?: Du arbeitets bald im BikeStudio?



			
				Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn hier wer also plan von der Materie hat müsst´s klar sein.


In dem Laden hat jeder Nichtradler, der da mal eben nach dem Weg zur Innenstadt fragt, mehr Plan von Bikes als seine komplette Sippschaft! - Von daher hast du Recht. 



			
				Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Weil ihr dann Parts, Service, Fashion (ausser Pilatus, der hat Style) beziehen könnt. Als zahlungmittel werden Bier, Kippen und eure Schlaffen Körper nicht gestattet.



Auch eine elegante Möglichkeit zu Umschreiben, wie ihr zu uns steht.

Ich bin dann aber seehhr auf Robsen's Einfluss bei der Preisgestaltung wenn _wir_ dann alle kommen und feilschen gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Dezember 2007)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> In dem Laden hat jeder Nichtradler, der da mal eben nach dem Weg zur Innenstadt fragt, mehr Plan von Bikes als seine komplette Sippschaft! - Von daher hast du Recht.



    du bist ab jetzt truth


was anderes...ich suche DRINGEND jemand der meinen sony trinitron fernseher nimmt...schönes teil aber ich hab seid heute keine platz mehr dafür harhar


----------



## $tealth (18. Dezember 2007)

Wie groß is dein neuer ? (h x b x t)


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Dezember 2007)

schlanke 40 zoll :>


----------



## $tealth (18. Dezember 2007)

Uaah wie geil ist das denn ? 

Hmm was sehe ich denn da noch so ?  XBOX360...zwei kuhle Geländefahrräder..
Ein altes Hot chili trikot ? 
hmmm..die Boxen klingen nicht schlecht wa ?

Sag mal wieviel euro da so ca. stehen ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. Dezember 2007)

Glückwunsch und willommen in der Samsung LIGA!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Dezember 2007)

$tealth schrieb:


> Ein altes Hot chili trikot ?
> 
> Sag mal wieviel euro da so ca. stehen ?


frage 1 : mein eigenes teamtrikot von 98  

frage 2: ich denk besser nicht dran


----------



## $tealth (18. Dezember 2007)

Schon klar^^   
Einige Schmuckstücke auf jeden Fall !


----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> (ausser Pilatus, der hat Style)



Danke!  

Also Bikestudio. Ich enthalte mich jeglichen kommentars. Wie kann man nur soo tief sinken? (kein Kommentar, nur eine Gefühlsäusserung)


Zum Jochen: POSER! 
Auf welches Teil im Bild das jetzt bezogen ist, ist euch überlassen...


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Dezember 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> was ist "bald nun ist..."



Trottel!



			
				Jochen DC schrieb:
			
		

> du bist ab jetzt truth



wie meinen?

ich behaupte nicht, wir sind besser (aber hätten wir den gleichen finanziellen background...) , aber die Beschreibung von Robsen mit "gut sortiert" und "kompetent" und "schick" und "wer hier somit bikegott und Berater des Vertrauens" und "Plan von der Materie" dieses Ladens, entspricht nicht ganz so der Wirklichkeit (siehe Anekdote des Spuri' #2345 und #7849 und #9980 Version a und b). Auch wollte ich zum Ausdruck bringen: Sollte er nicht schon ein gewisses Wissen mit in diesen shop mitbringen, wird sich an seinem Wissens- und Kenntnissstand nix wesentlich ändern.
Machen wir uns nichts vor!
Beim Bmann war's nicht anders. Viel hab ich vom Hähnchen und einen anderen Teil tatsächlich von Spuri gelernt. Alles übrige selbst beigebracht. Soweit ich weiss, kennt Robsen keinen Spuri und einen wirklich netten und kompetenten "Herr Hahn" gibt es im bikestudio nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2007)

In deiner Aufzählung hast du mich vergessen! Ich hab dir auch noch einiges beigebracht. Allerdings hast du das Biertrinken schon wieder aufgegeben...


----------



## Robsen (19. Dezember 2007)

Alter komm mal wieder runter. Zu Deiner Einschätzung sag ich mal nix, zum einen weiss ich es besser was meinen Wissenstand etc. angeht und zum anderen find ich das unnötig. Und wie ich zu deinem Shop stehe sollte dir eigentlich bekannt sein.

Was das Hähnchen angeht geb ich dir recht. Ist schon ein top Mechaniker. Beim Spurie hälst aber mal besser deine klappe. Den kenn ich nämlich schon aus den Zeiten als er noch in aulendorf war. Ausserdem, was denkst du wo ich meine HighRoller immer her habe?


----------



## vnvrum (19. Dezember 2007)

@40Zoll (bin zu jung ums beim Namen zu nennen).

Dachte man pubertiert nut einmal.
Weniger glauben, könnte, müsste, sollte....


----------



## fahrbereit (22. Dezember 2007)

Pilatus schrieb:


> In deiner Aufzählung hast du mich vergessen! Ich hab dir auch noch einiges beigebracht. Allerdings hast du das Biertrinken schon wieder aufgegeben...



Liste der Dinge, die Pilatus mir beigebracht hat:

- Bier trinken
- Bier trinken mit Kehlkopf aushängen
- Bier trinken nach dem Kotzen
- Bier trinken beim kotzen
- Bier trinken morgens
- unbemerkt Bier trinken beim arbeiten (wie man arbeitet hast du aber nicht gezeigt)
- wie man nie ein Bier verschütten kann
- wie man immer ein volles Bier organisiert, auch beim Kinderfest
- sich ausschliesslich von Bier zu ernähren
- besoffen fahrradfahren, mit und ohne Bier in der Hand
- die hohen und unendlich weiten Künste und Varationen ein Bier aufzumachen 
- wie man sich nach drei Tagen saufen noch immer fortbewegen kann, obwohl der Sehnerv und das Rückenmark betäubt sind
- usw. Bier
- posen mit und ohne "style"
- wie man sich für am stylischten hält 
- viel Geld zu erhalten, ohne es tatsächlich verdient zu haben
- Regeln einfach nicht zu...
- usw. langweilig

Da kann ich jetzt auf die schnelle nichts produktives erkennen, was sich auf mich positiv ausgewirkt haben soll


----------



## fahrbereit (22. Dezember 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Alter komm mal wieder runter. Zu Deiner Einschätzung sag ich mal nix, zum einen weiss ich es besser was meinen Wissenstand etc. angeht und zum anderen find ich das unnötig.


Ich behaupte auch immer, ich wüsste genau was ich kann und weiß, aber dann kommt irgend so ein selbsternannter dipl. ing. daher und behauptet was völlig anderes, und das schlimme daran ist: er hat nicht recht und merkt es nicht. 
Na ja, egal.



Robsen schrieb:


> Beim Spurie hälst aber mal besser deine klappe. Den kenn ich nämlich schon aus den Zeiten als er noch in aulendorf war. Ausserdem, was denkst du wo ich meine HighRoller immer her habe?


Oje!


----------



## plug (22. Dezember 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt schreibt jeder auf einen Zettel, was ihm am anderen nicht gefaellt und dann reden wir darueber...
Und wenn ich wieder da bin, versohl ich euch alle den Arsch!
noch ein paar heitere Festtage, wuensch ich euch.

Gruesse von der Atlantikkueste


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Dezember 2007)

nabend , ich möchte euch zum jahresausklang zu ner kleine zock/filmsession morgen abend in meine bescheidenen 4 wände einladen. für standesgemäße (harte) downhillgetränke ist bereits gesorgt. wer hat denn lust vorbeizuschauen ? hätte so ab 19. uhr angepeilt.


----------



## $tealth (28. Dezember 2007)

Wär sofort dabei- einziges Problem; hab no kein Führerschein und meine Mum holt mich net mitten in der Nacht irgendwo ab... Also wohl eher nicht 

Mein Rahmen is heut angekommen.. voll kuhl das Ding


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Dezember 2007)

schickes teil...bin mal gespannt wie sich die mühle fährt


----------



## Pilatus (29. Dezember 2007)

Damit ist dann aber nix mehr mit Daunhill...

Grüßle vom Mittelmeer...


----------



## $tealth (29. Dezember 2007)

Jaa ich werd Downhill erst mal beiseite lassen... Ich denk mit der Karre lern ich die Fahrtechnik besser.
Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt wie sichs fährt  Hab da aber ein gutes Gefühl. Nächste Woche is fertig.
Noch viel Spaß am Mittelmeer


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Dezember 2007)

@pillepalle mittelmeer ? naja im winter nicht erste wahl aber besser als hier 

@stealth na dh fahrtechnik wirst dir keine aneignen und für 4x wär zum fahrtechnik lernen ein hardtail angesagt gewesen aber egal wird sicher auch so was mit dem teil


----------



## $tealth (29. Dezember 2007)

Naja..ich fang ja nicht bei Null an..mit meinem Hardtail war ich in Nieratz ja schon gut unterwegs. 
Also ich denk das is okey für mich.. Und zur Fahrtechnik- ich meinte eher ganz allgemein Fahrtechnik, nicht speziell nur 4x...Aber auch. Starts und so Sachen kommen später.. Ich wollt halt ne Kiste mit der man auch mal so rumfahren kann


----------



## plug (29. Dezember 2007)

@jochen: hab kein auto und meine mama holt auch nicht mitten in der nacht irgendwo ab. aber ich komm trotzdem in dein russen-ghetto.


----------



## $tealth (29. Dezember 2007)

Little update.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Dezember 2007)

dann bist du mit dem teil auf jedenfall gut bedient


----------



## $tealth (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffs doch.
Gebremst wird dann mit Formula ORO...

ps. wie wars gestern ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Dezember 2007)

spärlich- zumindest mit tobi und janos hatte ich fest gerechnet-, irgendwie hätt ich doch die leut anrufen sollen ,plug und ich hatten dennoch nen sehr gemütlichen abend mit earthed 5 und halo3 coop :>


----------



## $tealth (30. Dezember 2007)

Verdammt^^...und ich war net da 
Den Film hätt ich auch gern gesehen...und Halo³ kenn ich auch nicht..
Was hältst eigentlich von der Farbkombo Schwarz/Weis mit bissl Eloxal-Rot ?  die Rote Salsa-Klemme sieht einfach geil aus
(aufs Radl bezogen)


----------



## Robsen (30. Dezember 2007)

Hätt ich gestern noch zeitig reingeschaut wär auch meiner einer am Start gewesen. nur hab ich erst heut geguckt. Free Stoff und gute Filme schauen mit "normalen" leuten 

Aber irgendwie bin ich auch froh drüber. Deine Nachbaren (Pack) hätten mir wahrscheinlich mein Auto untern Anus weggeklaut oder schlimmeres. Lerchenfeld ist ein schwiriges Pflaster....und bald arbeite ich da auch noch. Kann ja heiter werden.

@$tealth: ich weiss nich so recht, aber weiß/rot passt nicht so ganz zu deiner Bettwäsche. Da wär ne Blonde passender.


----------



## $tealth (30. Dezember 2007)

Klappe


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Dezember 2007)

Robsen schrieb:


> Hätt ich gestern noch zeitig reingeschaut wär auch meiner einer am Start gewesen. nur hab ich erst heut geguckt. Free Stoff und gute Filme schauen mit "normalen" leuten
> 
> Aber irgendwie bin ich auch froh drüber. Deine Nachbaren (Pack) hätten mir wahrscheinlich mein Auto untern Anus weggeklaut oder schlimmeres. Lerchenfeld ist ein schwiriges Pflaster....und bald arbeite ich da auch noch. Kann ja heiter werden.



ja hast was verpasst...da noch reichlich alkohol vorhanden ist ist aber ne fortsetzung sehr wahrscheinlich  

lerchenfeld is gar net so übel...konnte da selbst mit dem nobelflitzer audi s2 nachts ohne schwierigkeiten parken...ist ein friedliches volk...der ruf/image is weit schlechter als die reale welt.

mal ne ernste frage , du gibst wirklich reischmann auf um ins bike studio zu gehen ? mal ohne witz ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. was haben die dir erzählt ?

war dann der spruch mit der part quelle auch ernst ? vor allem das kann ich net nachvollziehen da unsere clique schon 2 händler innehält mit größerem portfolio als das leibe bikestudio...deswegen zweifel ich grad etwas ob du dich nicht doch irrst mit deinen branchen und sachkenntnissen    nichts für ungut aber ich kann es mir einfahc net vorstellen.


@stealth die farbkombi hat mo auch , kommt gut , obwohl manchem die farbkombi vielleicht zu negativ politisch angehaucht ist...


----------



## Robsen (30. Dezember 2007)

Gut das es ne wiederholung gibt. Frühzeitig bescheid geben und dann wird gezecht.

Die Sache mit Reischmann und Bike Studio hat sehr sehr viele hintergründe die ich aber hier nicht nennen darf, kann und will. Ist ein sehr komplexes thema. Arbeitszeiten stimmen, Gehalt passt bestens, Kollegen machen einen sehr guten Eindruck. Für mich ist es eben auch ein schritt nach vorne. Auch wenn es für aussenstehende nicht direkt so aussieht. Wird alles mal beim Radfahren bequatscht. 

Den 2 anderen Händlern will ich allerdings nicht in die Quere kommen. Die haben ihren Kundenkreis und da mach ich auch nichts weiter. Also nix falsches denken, posten. Schliesslich fährt man ja gelegentlich zusammen.


----------



## $tealth (31. Dezember 2007)

Jochen_DC schrieb:
			
		

> @stealth die farbkombi hat mo auch , kommt gut , obwohl manchem die farbkombi vielleicht zu negativ politisch angehaucht ist...


Mag sein....aber da muss ich mir glaub keine Sorgen machen. Ich hab mit diesem speziellen Klientel nichts zu tun. Ich finds schlichtweg einfach schick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Dezember 2007)

ja eben , und ich denke auch dass die farbkombi die wenigsten mit politik in verbindung bringen , bei mo sieht es klasse aus da wird deins sicher auch gut daherkommen 

@robsen  da is doch sicher was für deinen geschmack dabei oder ?





hätte so samstag abend angedacht


----------



## Robsen (31. Dezember 2007)

Mmmmh, lecker schmecker.

Ich bring aber dann noch en Bier mit, so als Einstiegsdroge. Samstag klingt ganz passend. Sonntag is eh nur Kurs angesagt, von dem her 

@den freak: bau dir aber auf jeden fall noch rot eloxierte Naben ein und nen goldenen lenker. Dann bist der checker im Gäu, oder wars Gay???


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Januar 2008)

@all Frohes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch , ich freu mich schon auf eine tolle Saison 2008 mit euch


----------



## $tealth (1. Januar 2008)

> @den freak: bau dir aber auf jeden fall noch rot eloxierte Naben ein und nen goldenen lenker.



Vielleicht im Sommer..jetzt werden die Teile erst mal schwarz sein.

Auch von mir ein frohes neus Jahr !   2008 wird verdammt hart...

@die flaschen da oben^^ sieht verdammt lecker aus.  ...wird sich bei mir warscheinlich nicht einrichten lassen...den ganzen Tag muss ich noch weitere Vorbereitungen für meinen Vortrag treffen..und nachmittags geh ich hoffentlich noch zu meines Süßen.. 

ps. Wollt nur mal anmerken dass dieser Thread hier schon seit fast drei Jahren besteht !


----------



## fahrbereit (2. Januar 2008)

Alkoholisiertes neues Jahr @all!





Robsen schrieb:


> Die Sache mit Reischmann und Bike Studio hat sehr sehr viele hintergründe die ich aber hier nicht nennen darf, kann und will.


Wir wissen alles und schrecken auch nicht davor zurück, es allen zu sagen. 


Robsen schrieb:


> Ist ein sehr komplexes thema. Arbeitszeiten stimmen, Gehalt passt bestens, Kollegen machen einen sehr guten Eindruck.


Schon das Vorstellungsgespräch hat dir die Sinne vernebelt. 


Robsen schrieb:


> Für mich ist es eben auch ein schritt nach vorne.


Das hast du gesagt 


Robsen schrieb:


> Also nix falsches denken, posten. Schliesslich fährt man ja gelegentlich zusammen.


Sag das dem Pilatus..!

Apropos:

Ich war gleich am Neujahrstag 2 Stunden singletrailenund hab mal Strecke geguckt. Ist alles noch bestens in Ordnung und tiefgefroren!

Wer hätte denn für Samstag keinen Schweinehund um nach Erlaubnis zu Fragen? Ich denke, ich gehe nochmal so 1-2 hchen und will doch nicht alleine und so
Die Metas sind hier unbedingt mitzuführen!


----------



## $tealth (2. Januar 2008)

> Ich war gleich am Neujahrstag 2 Stunden singletrailenund hab mal Strecke geguckt. Ist alles noch bestens in Ordnung und tiefgefrohren!



Meinst du Kickach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (2. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Meinst du Kickach?



Nain!

Nessereben, man!

Aber da haben wir schon ein Stichwort für Samsdach 

COME WITH ME!


----------



## $tealth (2. Januar 2008)

Wenn mei Radl fertig is bis dann...würde mir gut tun mal wied er bissl Rad zu fahren..
Nach der Operation hab ich jetzt so ewig gar nichts mehr gemacht...


----------



## fahrbereit (2. Januar 2008)

ach das wird schon.

nur das wichtigste dran und gut is. schaltung und sattel kannst später immernoch nachrüsten!


----------



## $tealth (2. Januar 2008)

Haha


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Januar 2008)

das meint er ernst...

survival of the fittest ;-)

wenn  das wetter halbwegs taugt wär ich dabei , war am 1. und 2. weihnachtsfeiertag singletrailen (@stefan den canyon bei frost und rutschigem laub is mal fett 

mein meta hätte große lust sagt es mir grad


----------



## $tealth (2. Januar 2008)

Tja... das Problem ist, ich warte auf den Lrs, die Reifen und die Bremsen...


----------



## fahrbereit (2. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wenn  das wetter halbwegs taugt wär ich dabei , war am 1. und 2. weihnachtsfeiertag singletrailen (@stefan den canyon bei frost und rutschigem laub is mal fett
> 
> mein meta hätte große lust sagt es mir grad



der vorteil im winter ist ohne zweifel:

-ganz ruhige, verschneite wälder, rischdisch romadisch(zumindest gestern noch)
-nich so viele leute unterwegs
-kein übermäßiges schwitzen (auch wenn Pilatus und plug jetzt nicht wissen was das ist, belasse ich es ohne weitere erklärung)
-kein Pilatus dabei

aber auch:

-dreifacher rollwiderstand
-kurven werden länger und kleine anlieger lebenwichtig - zwangsläufig
-bergauf hat der hintermann von durchdrehenden reifen schnell die fresse voll
-querwurzeln und steine sind optisch nur augenscheinlich auszumachen...

unter umständen schaffe ich es diese woche noch mal bei dir vorbei zu lunsen.
wenn's klingelt, ich bin's!


----------



## Pilatus (3. Januar 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> -kein Pilatus dabei


Wer weiß 



fahrbereit schrieb:


> -kein übermäßiges schwitzen (auch wenn Pilatus und plug jetzt nicht wissen was das ist, belasse ich es ohne weitere erklärung)


Das weiß ich, daß du weißt was schwitzen ist. Deine Mutter schwitzt beim Kacken...


----------



## fahrbereit (3. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wer weiß



Neeeeiiiiiin!!! 

aber das machst du eh nich 


wie sagte plug einst:

und deine mudda is so fett, dass ständig zwei andere mütter in einer umlaufbahn um sie kreisen!


----------



## $tealth (3. Januar 2008)

Scheint jetzt alles zu klappen... Ich krieg Hayes Stroker mit 180/160...
Also wenn morgen alles gut geht wär ich we mit am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## random_guy (4. Januar 2008)

vnvrum schrieb:


> wangen:
> in alter gewohnheit bei diesem kack wetter. samstag, tschugg spielplatz. Ab 10-11 Uhr. Open-end solange die säcke eben saft haben.
> cu vnvrum



muss auch mal was fragen hier: wie schauts denn aus beim tschugg-spielplatz? ist das gelände frei für jeden und jederzeit zugänglich?


----------



## $tealth (4. Januar 2008)

Noch ist es frei zugänglich..soviel ich weis..
Der Guido sagte aber er hätte vor das zu sperren..weil da immer soviel leute schei**e bauen.


----------



## Pilatus (4. Januar 2008)

Na dann geh nicht mehr hin und das Gelände bleibt offen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Januar 2008)

sodele , morgen lass ich bei mir daheim ab ca. 18 uhr ne kleine geburtstagsarty steigen , sprich ich feier rein ;-)

wer hat denn lust alles zu kommen ?

janos meinte er möchte , robsen hat sich angekündigt tobi is dabei pilatus stefan plug ? wie stehts bei euch ?


----------



## fahrbereit (4. Januar 2008)

grundsätzlich nicht, aber das macht einen schlechten eindruck. da muss ich dann wohl oder übel...

klar, bin dabei! 

allerdings hat sich ein kleines problemchen ergeben:

ich muss morgen noch etwas anderes dazupacken - hat sich heute kurzfristig ergeben.

entweder kann ich also nich zur party kommen, oder wir können nich baiken

was nun? ich bin schon für nich baiken und abends partü.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Januar 2008)

nach wetterbericht kein biken morgen dafür fädde fädee parddy :> für dich gibt es auch non alkoholisches...für andere kollegen müsst ich noch bier besorgen da ich nur harte männer spirituosen da habe und so. ;>


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Januar 2008)

Servus.... Da ich kein großer Fan von Erwachsenengetränken mit Alkoholeinfluss jenseits 10% bin, würde ich noch meine Reserven von meinem Spezialbier aus der Bügelflasche anbieten  

Freu mich schon... Hoffentlich kommen auch alle angesprochenen, damit wir die neue Einrichtung mal so richtig ROCKEN können.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Januar 2008)

yeah das wird fett...klar is dein spezial bier sehr willkommen


----------



## Pilatus (5. Januar 2008)

Dann bring ich noch Tschips mit.
Allerdings starte ich mit einer Erkältung als Handycap...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Januar 2008)

hätt ich zwar da kannst aber gerne noch mitbringen...die erkältung kriegen wir weg glaub mir ;-)


----------



## Robsen (5. Januar 2008)

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus das ich ebenfalls komme, bzw. sage zu 98,1 % zu.

Bring dann noch gute Laune Musik mit. Wollt ihr eher Dresche (Slayer) oder Geschrammel (Vätte Sven)? Gibt´s auch gesellschaftsspiele?


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Januar 2008)

Ich bringe Pilatus mit. Ist ein sehr lustiges Gesellschaftsspiel!


----------



## plug (5. Januar 2008)

ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Januar 2008)

Und ich bring den fahrbereit mit. Wenn er dann mal lustiger werden würde und was trinken würde, dann wären wir das Gesellschaftsspiel schlechthin...

Aber er will ja nicht. Und so wird es wohl ein weiterer langweiliger Abend in unserem Leben.


----------



## $tealth (6. Januar 2008)

Fertig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (6. Januar 2008)

so und wann bist mal mit dem norco im guidos-spielplatz? darf man das mal probieren. Rahmengrösse L? Ist es schon Fahrready? Bin eigentlich derzeit jeden Samstag, Sonntag dort. Sind aber ausser Hr Kollege und ich sonst niemand.

kommenden Samstag 13:00.

PS: bei so nem Teil brauchst Klickis.

Gruss vnvrum


----------



## vnvrum (6. Januar 2008)

so kann ich mir selber beantworten: das war heute vormittag. weils gepisst hat. Gestern trocken.

gruss vnvrum


----------



## $tealth (6. Januar 2008)

Ja ist komplett fertig.
Für klickies und die Schuhe hab ich kein Geld mehr.
Nächsten Samstag kann ich nicht. Hab Freitag/Samstag Facharbeit..
Vielleicht am Sonntag.
Ich bin grad eh in keiner guten Verfassung.. Hab seit meiner Operation keinen Sport mehr gemacht...hab keine Kraft mehr.  Das dauert jetzt wieder bissle bis da wieder was geht..


----------



## vnvrum (6. Januar 2008)

hi,
dann ist ja DIE Bahn genau das Richtige dafür. Wenn die 2te Line (durch-) springst, dann reicht die Kraft.
Wie wahrscheinlich gesehen hast (wegen Gitter), haben Kollege und ich immer noch die Hose voll beim Ersten. Sollte jetzt dann aber mal klappen...
Kennst niemanden der die erste Gerade springt? Brauchen ne Orientierung wegen Speed.

Ansonsten die grossen Dirts klappen schon. Bei den Kleinen versuche ich schon Variationen. Ausser uns habe ich noch niemanden gesehen, der auch den letzten  bis runter springt. Geil wie ich nun Nosedive, oder Backwheel die springe....

Sonntag sollte klappen.
Sind auch am Abwechseln mit anderen Bahnen.

@ Pilatus: In St. Gallen ist auch ne feine, ganz kleine Dirt-Line mit spitzen Hold-Wallride. Location poste ich nicht, da die Erbauer was dagegen haben. Sollte nur von "Wertschätzer" befahren werden.
Dirts sind so ein Mittelding zwischen klein und grossen Dirts in Wangen, dafür sinds aber auch richtige "Double", nix Memmen-Table.
Springe jetzt die 2te Line in Wangen, nicht mehr nur mit einbomben...

Gruss vnvrum


----------



## $tealth (6. Januar 2008)

> dann ist ja DIE Bahn genau das Richtige dafür. Wenn die 2te Line (durch-) springst, dann reicht die Kraft.
> Wie wahrscheinlich gesehen hast (wegen Gitter), haben Kollege und ich immer noch die Hose voll beim Ersten. Sollte jetzt dann aber mal klappen...
> Kennst niemanden der die erste Gerade springt? Brauchen ne Orientierung wegen Speed.


Mist... Das gedöns hab ich heut ausm weg geräumt...  ojee..groooooßes fettnäpfchen... 
Sorry..dacht das hätten wieder irgend welche kleinen Stinker da hingelegt..
Ich glaub da sollt der Guido oder Arne mal mitm bagger kommen und den bissl entschärfen..


----------



## vnvrum (6. Januar 2008)

Nochwas: Scheinst ja jung zu sein. Das Rad ist sehr gut. Beim Aufbau musst noch schauen, wirst aber mit dem Training/Fahrkönnen dann eh selber sehen.

Die 4x will ich auch mal testen. 

Gruss vnvrum


----------



## vnvrum (6. Januar 2008)

Nein, nein nix entschärfen.
Da muss man halt mann genug sein.
Einzige Problem: Entweder springt man drüber, oder so zu kurz, dass man nicht auf dem Table landet, da man sonst ausgehebelt wird und hinunter stürzt.

So und zum auf den Table zu springen, brauchen Hr. Kollege, der übrigends YETI heisst (und ich heisse "Meister...") kaum mehr Schwung, und drücken uns auch nicht richtig mehr ab, aber eben um die eine Radlänge mehr zu springen, fehlts derzeit...
Brauchen noch Ansporn. Vor Feb. 2008 muss der Sprung nun einfach sitzen.

Gruss Markus


----------



## vnvrum (6. Januar 2008)

So und nun heute zu Letzt.
Komm halt z.B. am Sonntag vorbei, dann kann man das Radl mal begutachten.

PS: den Lenker muss noch unbedingt niedriger bauen, sonst lernst du falsch fahren....
Ist natürlich Geschmacksache. Aber mehr als 101CM Lenkerhöhe sollte ein Teil mit 100mm nicht haben.

BMXer fahren unter 95, 4-X 96-98.

Gruss Markus


----------



## $tealth (7. Januar 2008)

I bin 18... 
Und stimmt- die Front ist mir auch zu hoch...Mal sehen.. Im Moment hab ich kein Geld mehr..Da muss ich wohl erst was verkaufen..


----------



## Pilatus (7. Januar 2008)

vnvrum schrieb:


> 374 Zeilen Bla...



Sag mal, hast du getrunken? wie kann man nur so viel schreiben?

Wenns wieder mal ein paar Grad wärmer ist, komm ich auch nochmal raus nach Niratz. 
Dann spring ich den Ersten und erklär euch die Sache mit dem Speed 

I´ve got Big Balls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (8. Januar 2008)

wenn man nix zu sagen hat bleibt einem nur das Schreiben.

Ja, wir warten immer auf den Pilatus.
Aber er kommt net, kommt net. Liegt lieber im Süden.

Habe das YETI aufgebaut, springt sich besser als das Author (leider oder wie auch immer).

So damit du auch vorbeikommen kannst und uns mal richtig um die Ohren fährst, musst noch ne klitzekleine Frage beantworten:

Welche der Gabeln ist besser/teuere (wenn man sowas bei Rockshox überhaupt fragen kann).

Judy TT
Pilot C
2002-2003??? Keine Ahnung von wann. Hatte um die Zeit nix mehr mit Biken am Hut.

CU vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (8. Januar 2008)

Wenn du eine von den beiden Gabeln ins Yeti bauen willst, dann sprech ich nicht mehr mit dir.
Ich denke, daß die Pilot die bessere Gabel ist. Wobei sich da nicht so viel schenken wird...


----------



## vnvrum (8. Januar 2008)

So Pilatus, hast du was getrunken oder was? Du weisst ja dass ich bald jeden Scheiss fahre und zu allem zu haben bin, aber irgendwo hörts dann auch bei mir auf....

Obwohl....
Nein, ich möchte dich doch überzeugen, dass du mir so ne Gabel um teures Geld abkaufst.

Wie siehts denn bei euch auf der Bahn aus, oder anders: biked ihr derzeit nicht?
Bist am WE rum, und hast nen Kopf/Zeit zum Radln?
(oder soweit wolln wir mal noch gar nicht denken...)

cu vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (9. Januar 2008)

JEtzt bin ich voll.

Ich nehme morgen Stwellung zu deiner Aussage. Jettz erkenn ich nicht, was du mir sagen wiullst.


----------



## $tealth (9. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> JEtzt bin ich voll.
> 
> Ich nehme morgen Stwellung zu deiner Aussage. Jettz erkenn ich nicht, was du mir sagen wiullst.


----------



## VorBerger (9. Januar 2008)

alle wangener schreiben bitte ab jetzt nur noch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4370322#post4370322

wir ravensburger sind lieber unter uns.


----------



## $tealth (9. Januar 2008)

Was willst du denn?
Nur weil ich aus Wangen komm soll ich mich jetzt kuschen?
Ich gehör ebenso zu den Ravensburgern..
Die Ravensburger fahren eben auch mal in Nieratz..Das liegt nämlich weder in Wangen noch in Ravensburg..
Wer bist du überhaupt? Also für einen, der sich gerade erst angemeldet hat, bist du ganz schön vorlaut..


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> .Das liegt nähmlich weder in Wangen noch in Ravensburg..



wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich  

wir leben in einer demokratie...stimmen wir doch einfach ab oder ?


----------



## $tealth (9. Januar 2008)

> wer nämlich mit h schreibt ist dämlich


Uii..verdammt.. 


Warum abstimmen?... Der Thread ist halt mal bisschen in die Richtung ausgebrochen.. 
Hier wurde ja auch schon über Wildbad, Todtnau usw. geschrieben... Auch diese Spots liegen nicht bei Ravensburg. 
Jetzt werden eben alle Postings, die nicht direkt mit Ravensburg zu tun haben woanders geschrieben..
Ich sehe dei Unsinnigkeit des "wangen threads" eher darin, dass es in Wangen keine Szene gibt... Nur ein paar Dirtkiddies...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (9. Januar 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> alle wangener schreiben bitte ab jetzt nur noch hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4370322#post4370322
> 
> wir ravensburger sind lieber unter uns.



Wer bist du denn, Alta?

Aber recht hast du!


----------



## Robsen (10. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Ich gehör ebenso zu den Ravensburgern..



He, moment mal, als Fred ersteller muss ich da mal Veto einlegen! Einmal Gäu, immer Gäu  

@VorBerger: Welch schöner Thread. Vorallem das erste Posting hast du super gemacht. Woher nimmst du deine Skills?


----------



## $tealth (10. Januar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal Gäu, immer Gäu


Stimmt ! 



			
				Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Vorallem das erste Posting hast du super gemacht


Ist ja auch von dir.. klauen kann jeder..



			
				Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Woher nimmst du deine Skills?


Aus der Mülltonne vermute ich..


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Januar 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> alle wangener schreiben bitte ab jetzt nur noch hier:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=4370322#post4370322
> 
> wir ravensburger sind lieber unter uns.



So, guten Tag der Herr.

Was verschlägt Sie denn in diese trostlose Gegend?

Was haste denn für'n "dirt"? Kann es auch was, oder sieht es nicht mal toll aus?

Stell' dich uns doch einfach mal kurz vor!


----------



## Robsen (10. Januar 2008)

ACHTUNG

Die nächste Mitteilung: Hab gerade meinen neuen Rahmen bestellt.   

Hab so nen tropfen in der Hose. Bilder folgen wenn die Feile da ist.


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Januar 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> So, guten Tag der Herr.
> 
> Was verschlägt Sie denn in diese trostlose Gegend?
> 
> ...



den Kerl kennst du bereits...er war auch auf meiner birthday party...wie alle richtigen biker aus RV/WGT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VorBerger (10. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> den Kerl kennst du bereits...er war auch auf meiner birthday party...wie alle richtigen biker aus RV/WGT



trotzdem möchte ich dich bitten meinen namen nicht zu nennen!


----------



## Pilatus (10. Januar 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> trotzdem möchte ich dich bitten meinen namen nicht zu nennen!



So einen Wind machen, und dann seinen Namen nicht nennen wollen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Januar 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> trotzdem möchte ich dich bitten meinen namen nicht zu nennen!



von wegen , THOMAS FÖRSTER wir wissen wer du bist


----------



## Pilatus (10. Januar 2008)

Auf der Party waren:

der langweilige Plug, der langweilige fahrbereit, der oberlangweilige Du, der besoffene Wahnsinnige mit den kalten Whoppern, der langweilige Stinky, der lustige Robsen und der Star des Abends (ich).

Ist er gekommen, als ich weg war?
Wie war der Abend noch? Habt ihr dem fahrbereit wie besprochen noch den Finger in den Po gesteckt?


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Januar 2008)

wieso bin ich oberlangweilig ? ich bin doch schon alt ((

thomas förster ist der whopper fan...


----------



## Pilatus (10. Januar 2008)

Aso...

Dann ein dickes Danke für die Whopper.

welches ist denn das akuellste foto von dir?








































































Ich tipp auf das Bild mit dem Schnautzer


----------



## Robsen (10. Januar 2008)

Boah Pilatus, das ist mal mit abstand das Hässlichte Posting das ich jemals gesehen hab. Beinahe mein Bier verschluckt, samt Flasche.

Thomas Förster, jetzt ist dieser Username auch klar. Hatte Dich eigentlich das Douala verschluckt oda wie? 2minuten drin, du warst weg und ich breit wie Fitze.

@DC: Wollte übrigens nochmal Danke sagen für witzige Party und meinen Brechreiz am Sonntag. Party Polizei sagt Daumen hoch


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Januar 2008)

freut mich das des dir taugt hat...war sowieso finde ich ne sehr gemütliche runde...da ein kumpel aus köln mir ein 5 liter faß kölsch heut abgeschickt hat steht eigentlich demnächst die nächste party an ;-)


----------



## $tealth (10. Januar 2008)

Tolle idee...Machts wie der Dee(Raphael)...Sauft euch voll..sooft wie nur möglich..is toll für das körperliche wohlempfinden und macht schön daueragressiv.. 

(nicht böse gemeint!)


----------



## Pilatus (10. Januar 2008)

Dann melde ich mich an.
Dieses mal stecken wir dem fahrbereit den Finger in den Po. vielleicht taut er auf und ist dann nicht mehr so langweilig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Tolle idee...Machts wie der Dee(Raphael)...Sauft euch voll..sooft wie nur möglich..is toll für das körperliche wohlempfinden und macht schön daueragressiv..
> 
> (nicht böse gemeint!)



Werd du erstmal mit der schule fertig, dann lernst du das auch noch


----------



## $tealth (10. Januar 2008)

Blablabla :bla:
Ich trink auch alkohol...aber nie soviel dass ich kotzen muss...Ich geh damit -->verantwortungsvoll<-- um... Den totalen abbruch hatte ich noch nie...is auch gut so.


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Blablabla :bla:
> Ich trink auch alkohol...aber nie soviel dass ich kotzen muss...Ich geh damit -->verantwortungsvoll<-- um... Den totalen abbruch hatte ich noch nie...is auch gut so.



du redest hier zu sachen mit, von denen du nichtmal den dunst des schimmers einer blassen ahnung hast


----------



## Robsen (10. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Blablabla :bla:
> Ich trink auch alkohol...aber nie soviel dass ich kotzen muss...Ich geh damit -->verantwortungsvoll<-- um... Den totalen abbruch hatte ich noch nie...is auch gut so.



Wie willst du deine Kinder auf die Realität vorbereiten??? Nur X-Box zocken reicht da auch nicht, siehe DC


----------



## $tealth (10. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> du redest hier zu sachen mit, von denen du nichtmal den dunst des schimmers einer blassen ahnung hast



Bist du dir da sicher  
My girlfriend ist mir wichtiger als saufen und biken..



> Nur X-Box zocken reicht da auch nicht, siehe DC



Autsch


----------



## Pilatus (11. Januar 2008)

Wie sagt man im DDD-Schargoon?

Du hast kein Age, Altaa!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Januar 2008)

anwesenheitsbestätigungspost


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Januar 2008)

hermes bringt mir das kölsch erst im laufe der nä. woche...morgen trotzdem paaaaarddy ?


----------



## Pilatus (12. Januar 2008)

Dann eben ohne kölsch paaahhtie. ist eh besser...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (12. Januar 2008)

Ich glaub ich lass das trinken mal ein paar tage sein. Hab solangsam das gefühl Pilatus´ Niveau erreicht zu haben. Und so wie THOMAS FÖRSTER will ich nicht enden. 

Oder gar dieser Zeitgenosse:


$tealth schrieb:


> Ich trink auch alkohol...bis ich kotze...Ich geh damit -->verantwortungslos<-- um... is auch gut so.



Stattdessen wird meine Kante am Brett mal wieder zum glühen gebracht. Viel Spass beim Körperteile in andere fremde Körperteile stecken.


----------



## Pilatus (12. Januar 2008)

Gehst du boarden?


----------



## Robsen (12. Januar 2008)

Jepp. Mellau wird brennen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann eben ohne kölsch paaahhtie. ist eh besser...



muss trotzdem verschoben werden , muss weg


----------



## Pilatus (12. Januar 2008)

Na du bist lustig! erst alle heiß machen und dann abhauen...

Hast du noch einen Platz frei, Robsen?


----------



## Robsen (12. Januar 2008)

Kann ich dir jetzt grad noch nicht konkret sagen. Kommt drauf an ich mit meinem Obbel anreise oder mit der Handtasche (Smart). Opel zickt mal wieder ein wenig. Ich geb dir später noch bescheid. 

DC = Spassbremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (12. Januar 2008)

Das wäre cool!


----------



## Robsen (12. Januar 2008)

Ich guck ma was geht. Wobei eher weniger Spass haben wirst, du müsstest mit richtigen Pros fahren. Also einer wie ich.      hupps ausgerutscht......


Pack gleich mal ne Tüte Skills ein. harharhar


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Januar 2008)

hey mom ich hatte gestern abend gefragt...mangels antwort am gestrigen abend hab ich mir heut dann halt was vorgenommen ).

achja was ich noch sagen wollte...ihr seit langweilig


----------



## Pilatus (12. Januar 2008)

Langweilig oder nicht, morgen gehts rund!
Da fahr ich dem Robsen über den Kopf...


----------



## $tealth (13. Januar 2008)

@Robsen
Zitate fälschen ist unredlich


----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2008)

Kurzes Feedback des Tages (hat nix mit Radfahren zu tun, hat auch nix mit RV oder Wangen zu tun, ist aber FREERIDE!!!):

Sonne pur
-1°
geniealer Schnee
ordentlicher Powder (lüge, der war voll geilo  )
erst ab mittags zerfahrene Pisten
Board hat sichtbare kampfspuren
abschluss Lecker Glühwein
Oberschenkel schmerzt ein wenig
Aussenband am Fuß mittlerweile um so mehr


Pilatus war sehr AGIL (für sein alter und dicken bauch angemessen) unterwegs. Nur die sache mit über meinen Kopf fahren hat nicht so richtig geklappt. harharhar


Unterm - also alles andere als ein langweiliger Tag.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Januar 2008)

Ich fass nochmal meine Version zusammen:

Wetter: 1
Schnee: 1-2
Pisten: morgens: 1-2, ab mittags: 3

Entschuldigung: Ich konnte ihm nicht über den Kopf fahren. Der Robsen ist so klein. Jeder Normalgewachse hätte einen gespaltenen Kopf. Aber über den Robsen bin ich einfach rübergesprungen.

Verletzungen: 
Muskelkater wie die Hölle, Aussenband am Fuss gezerrt und leichten Sonnenbrand.

Ich hasse diese Kackstuhlhaltung. 
Das nächste Mal fahren wir wie Männer und nicht so Softi-Mumpiz!

Ach ja: Der Robsen ist Langweilig, mit dem geh ich nicht mehr mit. Der trinkt Glühwein mit Kinderpunsch gemischt...


----------



## fahrbereit (14. Januar 2008)

dann doch lieber wie ich: glühwein mit wasser gemischt?


wer, mit dem du je zu tun gehabt hast, ist eigentlich nicht nach 5 minuten langweilig gewesen?

war deine freundin auch langweilig? HARHARHAR


----------



## Pilatus (14. Januar 2008)

Nein, war sie nicht.

Du hast die Langeweile ja neu definiert.
Beim Robsen war das im übrigen ironisch gemeint.
Bei dir NICHT! 

over and out


----------



## Robsen (15. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal fahren wir wie Männer und nicht so Softi-Mumpiz!



Und selbst da bist noch ein OPFER.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. Januar 2008)

Dich mach ich platt!


----------



## $tealth (15. Januar 2008)

Leute seid friedlich.  
Streit ist schlecht.
Und kommt mir jetzt nicht wieder mit.."halt die klappe du hast keine ahnung"..

Macht euch nicht gegenseitig fertig.


----------



## Robsen (15. Januar 2008)

Du willst Fett, du bekommst Fett  



Vorschlag: Wir machen das auf der Piste klar.

Anderer Vorschlag: Snow DH auf dem Leimbach Trail. Leide eh unter Fahrrad entzug und muss meinen neuen Hobel schnellstmöglich dreckig machen.

Nächster Vorschlag: Trinken am Limit, Fahrbereit macht Jury  

Oder auch: Kombination aus allem.

Desweiteren:                                    SEIDS FRAINDLICH!!!


----------



## $tealth (15. Januar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Desweiteren: SEIDS FRAINDLICH!!!


----------



## Pilatus (15. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> "halt die klappe du hast keine ahnung"



Du kennst das Spiel doch eh...

@zukurzgewachsenermitkomischerwolleamkopf:
ich bin für einen Kombination aus allem. Vielleicht kann man ja einen Triathlon machen: Bike-Board-Bier...

und mir kinnst nu a Weissbier bringa...


----------



## bikingarni (15. Januar 2008)

Samstag Leimbach. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Robsen (16. Januar 2008)

@zugrossgewachsenermitkrasselviskotlette:



Pilatus schrieb:


> ...einen Triathlon: Bike-Board-Bier...



Bin dabei.  Wer schliest sich diesem vorhaben noch mit an? J-Man? Fat Fab? Oder auch andere die hier nur mitlesen??? 




bikingarni schrieb:


> Samstag Leimbach. Ich bin dabei.



  Wenns klappt kommt bis freitag gerademal mein Rahmen. Da fehlt aber noch der ganze rest. Kurbel, Steuersatz etc. Aber Du wirst es HIER lesen können sobald ich wieder Fahrbereit bin. (Man beachte die Wortwahl )


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. Januar 2008)

Servus @all(ausnahmen ausgenommen):

Würde mich beim Triathlon, gesundheistbedingt auf das Bier konzentrieren.
Auch wenn mir heute attestiert wurde das mein Knie schon wieder super stabil ist.....

@Jochen_DC: USA steht nix im Weg, Doc hat volles OK zu Downhill etc gegeben    
Zwecks Kölschvernichtung. Lad Pilatus aus, der säuft wieder nur alles weg und zum X-Box spielen taugt der eh nicht.... Ups, jetzt hab ich mal genörgelt, gestritten etc.... Sorry Pilatus

@Stealth: Bitte keine ermahnenden Worte.... 1. nicht von Jüngeren 2. nicht an Leutz die es eh kalt lässt = der Rest aus em Forum  

@Robsen: Bin auch noch am Teile kaufen und schrauben = Leidenskollege!
P.S.: War gestern Deine neue Arbeitgeberin besuchen, Ergebnis: hab endlich die Schraube für mein X.0. Schaltwerk wieder  

@Fahrbereit-Store: Danke für die nettten Minuten in eurem wunderbaren Geschäft, war ne willkommene Abwechslung

Also Leutz, freue mich auch wieder bald mit euch zu biken oder saufen.


----------



## plug (16. Januar 2008)

bbb-ÏÏÎ¹athlon klingt interessant. bin aber schon seit 10 jahren nicht mehr geboardet und beim bier trinken bin ich auch nicht so gut. aber ein team bestehend aus stinky, fahrbereit und mir hÃ¤tte gute chancen nicht den letzten platz zu erreichen. stinky trinkt bier, ich far fahrrad und fahrbereit wird gefesselt und den berg runtergerollt. der berg sollte dann allerding auch ordentlich steil, schwarze-totenpiste oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (16. Januar 2008)

Ich bin dafür mich machen mal eine richtige Ravensburger-Trails-Party! Mit von und für Ravensburger.
Ohne x-box, dafür mit mehr bier.

@Konaposer: Du bist der nächste, der fehlt!


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Januar 2008)

ich lade ein am samstag abend zum clay porter/thor wixxom abend. diese filme versprechen amusement vom feinsten 

@stinky sehr sehr geil...ich freu mich jetzt schon wie die sau auf cali...ein arbeitskollege fliegt nächste woche nach miami...ich hoffe er denkt an mich und bringt MONSTER ENERGY mit


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich lade ein am samstag abend zum clay porter/thor wixxom abend. diese filme versprechen amusement vom feinsten



       



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @stinky sehr sehr geil...ich freu mich jetzt schon wie die sau auf cali...ein arbeitskollege fliegt nächste woche nach miami...ich hoffe er denkt an mich und bringt MONSTER ENERGY mit



     

bzgl. Monsterenergy: will i au!!!!! *neidischguck*


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Januar 2008)

plug schrieb:


> bbb-ÏÏÎ¹athlon klingt interessant. bin aber schon seit 10 jahren nicht mehr geboardet und beim bier trinken bin ich auch nicht so gut. aber ein team bestehend aus stinky, fahrbereit und mir hÃ¤tte gute chancen nicht den letzten platz zu erreichen. stinky trinkt bier, ich far fahrrad und fahrbereit wird gefesselt und den berg runtergerollt. der berg sollte dann allerding auch ordentlich steil, schwarze-totenpiste oder so.



Das nenn ich mal nen Plan  

Allerdings wird Fahrbereit auf Grund seines geringen Gewichts beim Rollen viel zu langsam sein. LÃ¶sung: Auffuttern!!! Oder Colakiste auf RÃ¼cken binden


----------



## $tealth (17. Januar 2008)

Wenns nicht unerwünscht ist würd ich mich am Samstag vielleicht auch nach Weingarten bequemen


----------



## VorBerger (17. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Wenns nicht unerwünscht ist würd ich mich am Samstag vielleicht auch nach Weingarten bequemen




ja man trau dich nach weingarten und ich hau dir aufs maul! altaa$$yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (17. Januar 2008)

Meinst jetzt net ernst oder ?


----------



## plug (17. Januar 2008)

der kleine tollwut-fahrer der gerade neben mir steht meint: "wenns aufs maul gibt komm ich auch!"


----------



## $tealth (17. Januar 2008)

Wie gehts eigentlich seinem Rücken?
Hatte sich damals in Todtnau ja bös zerbombt..


----------



## VorBerger (17. Januar 2008)

ok passt treffunkt 16uhr pennymarkt RV flasche schnapps kaufen und dann den wangenern auf die fresse geben. ich und mr. tollwut sind 100pro dabei! wer noch lust hat einfach vorbei kommen


----------



## SpeedyR (17. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @stinky sehr sehr geil...ich freu mich jetzt schon wie die sau auf cali...ein arbeitskollege fliegt nächste woche nach miami...ich hoffe er denkt an mich und bringt MONSTER ENERGY mit



Gib mal bei Ebay.de als Suchwort "Monster Energy" ein  :love

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Januar 2008)

@SpeedR: Das Du hier mitliest und postest erfüllt mich mit großer Freude  
Freu mi scho wie Sau auf USA


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Januar 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Gib mal bei Ebay.de als Suchwort "Monster Energy" ein  :love
> 
> Grüsse Rafa



http://cgi.ebay.de/Monster-Energy-D...ryZ70576QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

is das geiiiiiiiiiiil 

@stealth ich fürchte der vorberger meints ernst 

@plug micha soll einfach so kommen , wird sicher spaß haben auch ohne fausten ;-) p.s. das rocket gesöff is gar net übel gell


----------



## VorBerger (17. Januar 2008)

Hiest die rote Fahne! Hiest die rote Fahne! mit den zwei Leitern!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Januar 2008)

unleash the beast...

p.s. vorfilm wird noch vietous trailer in full hd sein...darauf könnt ihr euch schon freuen , hab das ding direkt 10 mal nacheinander ansehen müssen :0 deluxe.

also thomas förster nicht meckern wenn du wieder zu spät auftauchst


----------



## Pilatus (19. Januar 2008)

Wir sind alle dabei. Sowohl beim Prügeln als auch beim saufen und beim gucken.

Und beim Finger in den Po vom fahrbereit stecken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (19. Januar 2008)

Ich enthalte mich bei eurem Geschläge um Ravensburger Ansehen.

Ich komme dann später nach und trete auf die am Boden liegenden ein.


----------



## Robsen (19. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wir sind alle dabei.



Ich nicht. Bleib zuhause und werd mich dort betrinken.

Work sucks!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Januar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Bleib zuhause und werd mich dort betrinken.
> 
> Work sucks!



Bist Du krank oder was ist los? Echte Schwaben schauen nem geschenkten Rausch doch nicht ins Glas


----------



## $tealth (19. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @stealth ich fürchte der vorberger meints ernst



Jippiiiiiiie  
Na dann viel Spaß euch 
Wasn scheiss Wochenende,, kann meine Freundin net sehen und sonst is au nix mehr los in dem Fall..
Besauf ich mich eben daheim...hab da nochn tollen Sekt von 1998


----------



## Pilatus (19. Januar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Work sucks!



Du saugst, wenn du nicht kommst!

wann gehts eigentlich los? Ich reservier mir einen Sofaplatz neben dem Bier!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Januar 2008)

Ich reservier den Platz neben Pilatus, der kann dann das Bier immer eins weiter reichen!!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Norco 4X zu verkaufen! Sofort zuschlagen und keine Versandkosten bezahlen!



 

Für 1250.- bist es sofort los, komm es auch abholen!!!!


----------



## Robsen (19. Januar 2008)

Deshalb:



Robsen schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich lass das trinken mal ein paar tage sein. Hab solangsam das gefühl Pilatus´ Niveau erreicht zu haben. Und so wie THOMAS FÖRSTER will ich nicht enden.



Desweiteren hätte ich mich sehr gefreut wenn mir noch wer seinen Daumen ins Schokoloch gesteckt hätte. Die haben mir aber heut ganz andere sachen angedroht   Bleibt nur zu sagen: ICH FREU MICH AUF DIE BIKESAISON!!!

Aber ich wäre nicht Robsen, aka Hacklrobby, aka Schaschlick, aka der Doctor himself wenn ich es mir nicht noch durch den Kopf gehen lass. Muss bloß noch ne Karre checken.




VIVA LA MEXICO


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Januar 2008)

jo also von mir aus kimmt vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (19. Januar 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Für 1250.- bist es sofort los, komm es auch abholen!!!!



Nenene... Das Ding ist ja ganz neu..no nie gefahren..


----------



## cruiser007 (19. Januar 2008)

Hab das mitbekommen mit deinem Rad. Ich nehm es für 1400.
Ausserdem hast du es gefahren. Das weiß ich.

Wann geht das los beim Fabi? Ich hab großes Interesse an Schokolöchern...


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Nenene... Das Ding ist ja ganz neu..no nie gefahren..



wie ? noch nie gefahren oder einmal ? bitte mal entscheiden.

und genau...die x7 schakltung und der ganze rest is einfach das allerfeinste vom bikemarkt 

Das Radl hab ich nur einmal gefahren (Wobei auch die Bilder entstanden) 
Ich habe nur die allerfeinsten Teile verbaut.


----------



## $tealth (19. Januar 2008)

Mensch...Ich meinte damit "noch nie so gefahren wie mans eigtl. tut"
Ich bin damit nach nieratz und dann wieder zurück. DORT bin ich nicht gefahren weils da wo die op war so weh getan hat.



> und genau...die x7 schakltung und der ganze rest is einfach das allerfeinste vom bikemarkt


Ja genau 


macht mich halt fertig... Das rad is mehr als 2000 wert mindestens jedoch 1999..und das wisst ihr alle.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> macht mich halt fertig... Das rad is mehr als 2000 wert mindestens jedoch 1999..und das wisst ihr alle.



Wie genau du in der Lage bist den Wert einzuschätzen, hatte man ja bereits beim A-Line beobachten können...  Vielleicht wirds ja beim nächsten Verkauf realistisch!!!!


----------



## $tealth (19. Januar 2008)

Wie meinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Wie meinen



Wie jetzt??? Ich dacht eigentlich ich hätte in Deutsch gepostet. Na das nächste mal versuch ichs auf Allgäuerisch = Muuuuuhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## $tealth (19. Januar 2008)

Haha.

Was habt ihr auf einmal gegen mich?


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Januar 2008)

die leute nervt es halt wenn du vor 2 wochen noch ne mail startest wie bescheuert wir doch alle wären mit saufen und so aber dann dabeisein möchtest. und dauernd ein neues rad aufbauen einmal draufsitzen und nächstes bike nervt hier auch manchen. vor allem da bei jedem deiner verkäufe der preis weit über dem preis liegt den der markt bereit ist zu zahlen.
wegen solchen sachen is die stimmung hier halt ziemlich gegen dich gekippt wie du liest.


----------



## cruiser007 (20. Januar 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Allgäuerisch = Muuuuuhhhhhhh!!!!!



 

Aso, ich bins. Also der pilatus


----------



## $tealth (20. Januar 2008)

Ah okey. 
Also von bescheuert hab ich nie was gesagt. Ich wollt euch nur drauf hinweisen dass mans au übertreiben kann. Ich hab alle paar Tage was von einer Party und noch einer und noch einer gelesen.
Ich hab niemanden beleidigt und werds auch in Zukunft nicht tun.
Dass ich nach dem Aufbau jetzt leider dringend Geld für anderes brauche konnt ich auch nicht wissen. Mich kotzts an; und zwar so richtig.
Also. Nicht über mich aufregen. Ich will keinen Streit.


----------



## Robsen (20. Januar 2008)

CarstenKausB schrieb:


>



Das find ich mal nur Hammer!!!


@Stinky: damit machst mit deinem Audi glaub keinen stich mehr.


----------



## $tealth (20. Januar 2008)

Kränker shit


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Januar 2008)

cruiser007 schrieb:


> Aso, ich bins. Also der pilatus



Das wusste ich doch.... Couchnachbar! Schließlich hab ich Dir zugehört, auch wenn es Samstag hin und wieder etwas LAUDDDERRRR wurde!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Ah okey.
> Also von bescheuert hab ich nie was gesagt. Ich wollt euch nur drauf hinweisen dass mans au übertreiben kann. Ich hab alle paar Tage was von einer Party und noch einer und noch einer gelesen.
> Ich hab niemanden beleidigt und werds auch in Zukunft nicht tun.
> Dass ich nach dem Aufbau jetzt leider dringend Geld für anderes brauche konnt ich auch nicht wissen. Mich kotzts an; und zwar so richtig.
> Also. Nicht über mich aufregen. Ich will keinen Streit.



Lieber lesen wir jeden Tag etwas von einer neuen Party, als alle zwei Monate über ein total überteuertes Bike mit "Edelparts:kotz: "
Ich könnte mich nicht daran erinnern, dass jemals irgend jemand übertrieben hat. Und wenn doch, was juckt Dich das, bist doch erstens nicht dabei und zweitens nicht willkommen oder täusch ich mich. 
Tut mir leid wenn wir so deutlich werden müssen, aber ganz offensichtlich verstehst unsere deutsche Sprache und Schrift nicht!  

Außerdem, wenn es Dich nervt über Partys, Biertrinkaktionen etc. zu lesen....  Warum löscht Du nicht einfach dein Abo bzgl. diesen Threads oder verschonst uns mit Deiner Meinung.

Hochachtungsvoll

StinkyPrimoRV aka Giant Ghostrider


----------



## $tealth (21. Januar 2008)

Hey bleib mal ganz cool okey?!
Es wundert mich, das da oben ausgerechnet von DIR zu lesen...DU kennst mich kein bisschen.
Und ja. Ich werd mein Abo wohl zwischenzeitlich mal löschen. 
Ich weis ich weis ich nerv immer alle blablabla... 
Aber das scheint ja die allgemeine Meinung hier zu sein...wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irre.
Und selbst wenn das alles nur leeres Gedisse war. Ist mir egal. Es hat gewirkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (21. Januar 2008)

doppel 

Äh, können wir uns wieder aufs Radfahren und Biertrinken konzentrieren? Pöbeleien richten sich öffentlich auschiesslich gegen Pilatus und Fahrbereit. und zwar genau in dieser Reihenfolge. 


Und wenn wir grad beim Thema Rad und Bier sind, also beim Schdinggy, wann gibts mal Bilder deiner neuen Räder??? Bin da nämlich schon sehr gespannt drauf. Oder Du kommst, vorausgesetzt dein Körper schafft die 300meter strecke, zu mir und ich kann mir das ganze Live und in Farbe betrachten.


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (21. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag die Herren Fahrbereit und Pilatus aka Cruiser007

Ich hoffe man kann sich noch an mich erinnern doch ich denke mein Name beschreibt mich doch ganz gut.

Bin am WE wieder mal in RV schau dann wahrscheinlich mal wieder im Shop vorbei (wollte jetzt extra nicht fahrbereit schreiben...)

Pfiad eich und luja sog e


----------



## MrProd (22. Januar 2008)

Ha da scheint ja doch wieder was in Rav zu gehen. Hab extra vor einigen Jahren (müssen mittlerweile so 4-5  gewesen sein) extra mitm Freeriden und Dirtbiken aufgehört, weil ich RV nichts mehr ging und bin in CC übergetreten ^^

Wie läufts so mit den alten Ravrider Hasen, was macht ihr so?


----------



## VorBerger (22. Januar 2008)

die ravrider sind tod! es lebe vorberg!!!


----------



## Robsen (22. Januar 2008)

VIVA LA MEXICO 


Top meldung des Tages: Mein Rahmen wurde geliefert und ist unmontiert schon sehr sehr sexy.


----------



## plug (22. Januar 2008)

so gefällt mir das: einen haben wir rausgepöbelt und schon sind zwei neue da.
herzlich willkommen kani


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Januar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> VIVA LA MEXICO
> 
> 
> Top meldung des Tages: Mein Rahmen wurde geliefert und ist unmontiert schon sehr sehr sexy.


sx trail mit 66...für mich der witz des jahres...es wird ja immer schlimmer mit dir   

@an die neuen alten: oje...freerider...muahahaha


----------



## Robsen (22. Januar 2008)

Ja wie sonst??? mit ner 40er? 

Vorschläge


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Januar 2008)

sx trail mit so ner überlängengabel is doch absoluter quark...ne gabel mit max. 15 cm und geirnge reinbauhöhe (alle 15 cm gabeln ab 2007) sind da tauglich , nur nicht deine weil sie ne einbauhöhe von ner 888 hat :0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (22. Januar 2008)

Achso, dessen ibin ich mir bewusst.

Das ist ja auch erstmal damit ich fahren kann und nicht die entgültige Version. Passende Gabel und neuen LRS check ich mir erst mal im Laufe der Saison. Das ding löhnt mich erst mal genug. 

Außerdem ist das eh erstmal ein riesen schritt vor zum Coiler.


----------



## Robsen (22. Januar 2008)

Außerdem bin ich damit eh nochmal viel schneller wie Du. Sei es Wildride , DH  oder auch Gehrenberg . 

 
 
 


Also Bub, rauf auf den Hometrainer und die Bierwampe wegstramplen, sonst machst keinen Stich.


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Januar 2008)

naja mit solchen sprüchen weckst du in mir nur ein müdes lächeln...du flasche wirst mir die nä. jahre zumindest an keinem der 3 orte das wasser reichen...


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (22. Januar 2008)

Du äh Fahrbereit... ist der Herr Radkurier aka twentysevenc... am Sa im Laden?
Muss mir mal wieder ein schönes ladyshapa anschauen, nicht wie das das bei mir im Keller steht...

Außerdem sind die Ravrider vielleicht tot aber in Vorberg ist der Hund begraben...


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Januar 2008)

So sieht es aus!

klar ist der da, *du* bist natürlich immer willkommen!im gegensatz zu manch anderem zeitgenossen...


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> naja mit solchen sprüchen weckst du in mir nur ein müdes lächeln...du flasche wirst mir die nä. jahre zumindest an keinem der 3 orte das wasser reichen...



ja genau, der würde ja alles verschütten weil er sich so weit nach unten bücken müsste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Januar 2008)

naja hab einfach keine lust mich mit leuten auseinanderzusetzen die im winter stets ne riesen fresse haben und im sommer auf wundersame weise von der bildflche verschwinden...einmal find ich so nen spruch witzig aber permanent geht mir sowas derartig gegen den strich...aaaaah


----------



## Robsen (23. Januar 2008)

Ey, ist doch alles nur Spass.

Desweiteren müssen wir eh mal gen Todnau gehen um mal die Speed zu checken  In dem Fall muss ich DIR mehr meiner Zeit schenken wenn das schon bemängelst.....auf dem Rad versteht sich.


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Januar 2008)

todtnau hört sich gut an das besänftigt mich schon wieder  ...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> todtnau hört sich gut an das besänftigt mich schon wieder  ...



Ja, und der Tobi wird mit seinem neuen Giant auch versuchen schneller zu werden. Vorausgesetzt gute Fitness (mach in der KG und im Studio grade gute Fortschritte) und verletzungsfreie Saison!!!!


----------



## Robsen (23. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> todtnau hört sich gut an das besänftigt mich schon wieder  ...



Kannst du auch Schnurren?

Aber Spass beiseite würd ich sehr sehr gerne mehr mit Euch zum Fahren gehen. Grad BikePark ausritte sind bei mir meistens recht spärlich übers Jahr gesehen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Januar 2008)

hört sich gut an...nach usa bist du fahrtechnisch und fitness mäßig top in schuß 

@robsen ebend...das müssen wir ändern :> todtnau ist unser wohnzimmer, es wird deins auch wenn du nur willst *schnurr schnurr*


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> hört sich gut an...nach usa bist du fahrtechnisch und fitness mäßig top in schuß
> 
> @robsen ebend...das müssen wir ändern :> todtnau ist unser wohnzimmer, es wird deins auch wenn du nur willst *schnurr schnurr*



 
und im april werd ich es wahrscheinlich gleich fortsetzen. entweder ein paar Tage Meran oder Gardasee... Eher Meran


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Januar 2008)

Freu mich schon auf Opening Weekend in Todtnau... 

Jochen_DC.... sobald das bekannt wird, gleich Zimmerchen oder Appartment bei Andi buchen!!!!


----------



## Robsen (23. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wenn du nur willst



JA, ich will dem Bikepark treu sein bis der Lift schließt, an sonnigen wie auch an regnerischen Tagen, in ewigkeit MOSHEN


----------



## Fadaxt (24. Januar 2008)

HI Leute

Nessenreben( vom Ausgang der Grillhütte blick richtung Wald):

-links Richtung Rutsche, drekt gegenüber der Rutsche geht es runter
 2 Sprünge (Schanze, über Baumstamm) und kleiner Gap

-links von der Schranke in den Wald und am Rand endlang nach ca. 50m kann
 man rechts ein kurze aber sehr steile Abfahrt runter.
 Hier gehen immer mal wieder kleine Abfahrten recht den Hang hinab.
 Man kann auch oben auf dem Kamm entlang und bis ans Ende da dann links 
 runter Richtung Bach. Dann im Bunnyhop über den Bach und 
 schon sieht man rechts 3 Natursprünge mit verschiedenen Schwierigkeiten.

-von da aus den Weg hoch der Parallel zum Bach liegt über den man grad 
 drüber ist. An der nächsten links und dann mit viel Schwung aus dem Wald 
 über den anderen Weg und dann Berg auf Springen.
 Dann gibt es am Panzerbuckel viele 5 oder 6 Abfahrten zur auswahl.

Soweit fürs Erste
gruß Fadaxt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VorBerger (24. Januar 2008)

bin ich vor paar jahren mal das steile stück mit dir und deinem kolegen gefahren?


----------



## Robsen (25. Januar 2008)

Hab ich nicht dir mal en Burton Dragon verkauft? Bist doch der Kumpel vom Fuchs? Oda???

Aber was mich am meisten wundert: seit wann gibts in Erbisreute Elektrizität?


----------



## Pilatus (25. Januar 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu manch anderem zeitgenossen...



Halts Maul!

Was ist denn hier los?
Da hat man eine 'Woche kein Internet und schon geht hier der Punk ab. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, hätte ich mitgepöbelt. 

Tschüßie an die Wangener und willkommen an die anderen hampelmänner.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Januar 2008)

halt's maul und verpiss dich bitte dahin wo du hingehörst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=129


----------



## $tealth (25. Januar 2008)

So... ich meld mich zurück  
Ich wollt mich mal entschuldigen. Werd hier in Zukunft nicht mehr rumpöpeln 
Kann man in Nessenreben eigentlich auch mit einem solchen Bike fahren wie ich es habe? 
Auf ein neues. 
mfg.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Halts Maul!
> 
> Was ist denn hier los?
> Da hat man eine 'Woche kein Internet und schon geht hier der Punk ab. Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, hätte ich mitgepöbelt.
> ...



Hatte Dich auch schon vermisst. Aber meine Pöbelei hatte das Ziel nur vorübergehend erreicht


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Januar 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Hatte Dich auch schon vermisst.



sag ihm doch sowas nicht, da denkt der ja vielleicht noch er wär beliebt, die arschgeige


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> sag ihm doch sowas nicht, da denkt der ja vielleicht noch er wär beliebt, die arschgeige



Im Bezug auf alleine pöbbeln zu müssen hab ich ihn vermisst!


----------



## plug (26. Januar 2008)

oh ne, jetzt ist stealth schon wieder da. :kotz: 
und nein, mit deinem rad kann man nicht in nessenreben fahren, egal welches rad du hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (26. Januar 2008)

Vielen Dank.
Sowas find ich echt fies.


----------



## Pilatus (26. Januar 2008)

Jetzt also alle gegen mich?
Seid froh, daß ich noch keinen klaren Kopf hab. Vielleicht später heute abend. dann mach ich euch platt!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Januar 2008)

plug schrieb:


> oh ne, jetzt ist stealth schon wieder da. :kotz:
> und nein, mit deinem rad kann man nicht in nessenreben fahren, egal welches rad du hast.



   
*schenkelklopfer*

Super macht weiter so, meine Unterstützung ist dir garantiert.

@Pilatus: Nicht gegen Dich, ich bin mit DIR.... Der Tobi ist mit DIR


----------



## $tealth (26. Januar 2008)

Was bist du denn für einer 
Findest du das witzig? 


> Super macht weiter so, meine Unterstützung ist dir garantiert.


Wer sowas tut braucht selbst dringend Unterstützung.
Und wer solche Aktionen lustig findet sollte sich mal ernsthafte Gedanken über sich selber machen.  

ps. Wieso tut ihr das? Das ist voll lächerlich


----------



## Pilatus (26. Januar 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> @Pilatus: Nicht gegen Dich, ich bin mit DIR.... Der Tobi ist mit DIR



Das beruhigt mich...

Stealth, du machst dich lächerlich.


----------



## $tealth (26. Januar 2008)

Und wenn schon. Is mir schei**egal. 
Allen anderen hier ists wohl auch schei**egal.
Ihr hört nix mehr von mir bis sich einer entschuldigt. Und da das sicher nicht passieren wird; tschau Leute. Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch zu radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (26. Januar 2008)

Hossa, bin ich schon so besoffen oder les ich hier richtig???

Hier geht ja voll die Lutzie ab, wie die viel beschworene Katze der Schmidts. Soviel gepöbel innerhgalb von 2 tagen ohne Fahrebereit und dem zugekoksten Vorberger. manmanman....jetzt weiß ich warum ich euch so mag 


KRAWALL UND REMIDEMMI

Mal was anderes. Fab, du hast mal gesagt das Kickach soweit freigegeben sei für bauliche aktionen. Denke mal das die Bäume immernoch den Trail versperren, da sich Hr. Förster (nicht zu verwechseln mit THOMAS FÖRSTER) nicht darum gekümmert hat. Mein Hirn sagt mir eben das wir daraus auch einen nutzen ziehen können.

Genauer gesagt, über die Stämme den einen oder anderen Shore zimmern damit wieder die ganze line Fahrbereit (Wortspiel  ) wird. Denkt mal drüber nach........Assis


----------



## Lörr (26. Januar 2008)

Was habt ihr eigendlich gegen n Stealth? Meines wissens gibt es keinen grund was gegen ihn zu haben... oder hab ich da wiedermal was überlesen?`


----------



## Pilatus (26. Januar 2008)

und wer bist du?


----------



## Lörr (26. Januar 2008)

Ein Außenstehender der ne frage hat naja is ja auch egal, ne?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für einer
> Findest du das witzig?
> 
> Wer sowas tut braucht selbst dringend Unterstützung.
> ...



Lächerlich????? Wir????? Nööööööööööööö

Was ich für einer bin? Könnt ich Dir beschreiben, hab ich aber kein Bock drauf. Mach Dir doch mal Gedanken warum ich wohl nicht ganz so unbeliebt bin hier im Thread!


----------



## Pilatus (27. Januar 2008)

Er ist der Mann mit dem Bier! Nur deshalb darf er zu Parties kommen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Er ist der Mann mit dem Bier! Nur deshalb darf er zu Parties kommen



Meinst Du jetzt mich oder wat....

Das letzte mal hatte ich aber gar keines dabei, aber da war ich ja der Burger King Shuttle Service und sonst bin ich der Bikeparkzubringer  
So fühlt sich also ne Nutte......mmmmmmm......gibt schlimmeres! Drum arbeit ich wohl auch in der Gastronomie  

Du bleibst in Zukunft daheim.


----------



## Pilatus (27. Januar 2008)

Also eigentlich bist du schon in Ordnung. Bist ein ganz lieber!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Also eigentlich bist du schon in Ordnung. Bist ein ganz lieber!



  

DANKE für die Blumen, Danke wie lieb von DDDDIIIIIIIRRRRRR.

Und bis bald beim nächsten Bier


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Januar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Und wenn schon. Is mir schei**egal.
> Allen anderen hier ists wohl auch schei**egal.
> Ihr hört nix mehr von mir bis sich einer entschuldigt. Und da das sicher nicht passieren wird; tschau Leute. Hat Spaß gemacht mit euch zu radeln.



Ich kann es nicht mehr ertragen!

Das ist echt so gemein!

Entschuldigung stealth Bitte Bitte schreibe wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (28. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Jetzt also alle gegen mich?



Ja

und

war schon immer so.



Pilatus schrieb:


> Seid froh, daß ich noch keinen klaren Kopf hab.



Ja, sind wir

und war schon immer so.


----------



## Robsen (28. Januar 2008)

Pilatus und klar? Geht denn sowas überhaupt?


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Januar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Pilatus und klar? Geht denn sowas überhaupt?



naja sagen wir es mal so...sein nicht betrunkener zustand nennt er klar im kopf...obwohl uns allen klar sein sollte, dass selbst dieser zustand nahezu unerträgliches dummgelaber innehält...also für einen gesunden menschen geht pilatus zu keinem klar


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. Januar 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Ich kann es nicht mehr ertragen!
> 
> Das ist echt so gemein!
> 
> Entschuldigung stealth Bitte Bitte schreibe wieder!



Hier der Beweis!!!!! Fahrbereit trinkt heimlich, der alte Schluckspecht!!!

Prost


----------



## Pilatus (28. Januar 2008)

Ich kann auch anders. Aber warum? Warum sollte ich nett zu euch sein? 
Ihr Massafakkers!

Jetzt muss ich mich noch kurz aufregen:
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
Herrgottzackramentabraunomol!
Gestern ist mein Internet abgekackt. 20min bevor eine FOX 36RC Float, neu mit Garantie für 460 ausgelaufen ist...


----------



## Robsen (28. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> FOX 36RC Float



Brauchst du doppel sechs??? Hab da krasse Angebot. Is Ultra Fette Freeride Gabel und guat zum Posa...


----------



## Pilatus (28. Januar 2008)

Ich hab dobbelsex und bin zu schwach...

Im übrigen: zeig mal her deine Möhre...


----------



## Robsen (28. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Im übrigen: zeig mal her deine Möhre...



Dreckschwein. Ich zeig doch nich jedem dahergelaufenen strolch meine Möhre....wo kommen wir denn da hin? reicht dir nich das zeug von Gay-Online?Außerdem ist sowas anstössig zu posten. Päh


----------



## Pilatus (28. Januar 2008)

Jetzt wo du es sagst, man kann es auch falsch verstehen. Um mich zu distanzieren: ich war mir der Wortwahl und dem damit zusammenhängenden Wortwitz nicht bewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (28. Januar 2008)

Jetzt auf einmal. Du hast es doch drauf abgesehen...

Kann der öffentlichkeit noch kein Bild zeigen vom neuen Spielzeuchs. Lediglich wie es fast aussehen wird lässt sich hier finden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=217537

ist auf den letzten seiten eins das ziemlich gleich ist. Am Montag der Rosen werd  ich es dann zusammenbauen *freu**freu**tropfeninderhosebekomm*, dann seid ihr natürlich die ersten die es zu Augen bekommen werden.


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Jetzt wo du es sagst, man kann es auch falsch verstehen. Um mich zu distanzieren: ich war mir der Wortwahl und dem damit zusammenhängenden Wortwitz nicht bewusst.



zu spääääääääääät...jetzt wissen es ALLE

du bist GAYSTENS


----------



## Robsen (28. Januar 2008)

oder auch Bilatus


----------



## Robsen (28. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Intense M3 Rahmen schwarz Größe M mit Fox DHX 5.0 und RCS Titan Feder - gebraucht



Moment mal! Was seh ich da? Bitte? Was gibt das wenns fertig ist? Ich geb dir 500,-   harharhar


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Januar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Moment mal! Was seh ich da? Bitte? Was gibt das wenns fertig ist? Ich geb dir 500,-   harharhar



ich verkauf es nur an ausgesuchte käufer...meinem schönen rahmen möcht ich solchen grobmotorikern wie bi-latus und dir nicht antun...egal wie liquide ihr seit


----------



## Pilatus (29. Januar 2008)

Irgendwann kauf ich dich!
Ihr werdet euch noch alle wundern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Januar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Irgendwann kauf ich dich!
> Ihr werdet euch noch alle wundern.


----------



## Pilatus (29. Januar 2008)

Lach nur. 
Ist es jetzt absehbar, wann ich mit so einem Poser M6 mal ne Runde rollen kann?


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Januar 2008)

ja, war eigentlich schon länger absehbar dass du keinen zentimeter damit rollen wirst


----------



## Pilatus (29. Januar 2008)

Ha! Ich hoffe doch!
Ne, wann bekommst du den Rahmen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Januar 2008)

top secret...wenn ichs dir sagen würde müsst ich dich töten...


----------



## Pilatus (29. Januar 2008)

Langweilig! du weißt gar ob du überhaupt eins bekommst. So siehts aus...


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Januar 2008)

haha der trick zieht maximal bei fahrbereit...you don't know jack...ich finde das höchst spannend


----------



## Robsen (29. Januar 2008)

Die Top Meldungen des Tages:

Frankreich - Die hohen Uni Gebühren zwingen junge französische studentinen zur Prostitution

Australien/Deutschland - Ross Anthony, Dschungel König oder Königin?

Weingarten/BW - Jochen DC erwirbt Intense M6, die frisur hält.

Ravensburg - ich hab jetzt feierabend :kotz: ......will nicht mehr. work sucks...


----------



## Pilatus (29. Januar 2008)

Der Robsen, Gut drauf wie immer.


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Januar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> top secret...wenn ichs dir sagen würde müsst ich dich töten...



worauf wartest du noch?

sags ihm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Januar 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> worauf wartest du noch?
> 
> sags ihm!



auch wenn ich deine motivation verstehe sein elendes leben auf der hoffnungslosen suche nach anerkennung    endlich zu beenden so kann ich es dennoch nicht tun.


----------



## Pilatus (31. Januar 2008)

Schisser!


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Januar 2008)

hast für den spruch etwa tagelang gebraucht, flasche ? du bist so erbärmlich langweilig...


----------



## Pilatus (31. Januar 2008)

Ich hab daheim kein I-net mehr. 
Mein I-net volumen au der Arbeit ist aufgebraucht.
und manchmal geht man auch ein bier trinken und trifft dann den Powerpoint am rechner nichtmehr.


----------



## fahrbereit (1. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich hab daheim kein I-net mehr.
> Mein I-net volumen au der Arbeit ist aufgebraucht.


vielleicht erkennst du jetzt den wink mit dem zaunpfahl?


Pilatus schrieb:


> und *manchmal* geht man auch ein bier trinken und trifft dann den Powerpoint am rechner nichtmehr.



oho! hört hört!

er will sich bessern



ach nochwas...

Pilatus muss sich ab sofort über diesen link hier einloggen:link


----------



## Robsen (1. Februar 2008)

wat denn dat denn? gefällt mir ja besser als das KTWR.


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Februar 2008)

ultrageil...willkommen in pilatus welt der hodenvernichter schwanzlutscher und penisköpfe muahahaha


----------



## TeeWorks (1. Februar 2008)

muahahahahaha


----------



## fahrbereit (1. Februar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> wat denn dat denn? gefällt mir ja besser als das KTWR.



hmm...naja...wie soll ich es sagen?..

der link ist aus dem KTWR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (1. Februar 2008)

also:

samstach is nix beiken,nur klettern.

sonntach ist dafür OK, plug will mitkommen, wer noch? Robsen, wie sieht es jetzt aus?


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Februar 2008)

wo fahrt ihr denn na ? bin grad auf meinem konditionstrip da is street bled


----------



## Robsen (1. Februar 2008)

Sonntag müsst klar gehen. Erreiche bloß meinen Kolleg nich, kann folglich noch nich genau sagen wanns Weiswurst Frühstück vorbei ist.

Denke aber spätestens um 2.

Wird ne funny Enduro Tour, bissl den berg hoch, dann wieder runter, dann wieder hoch usw. usw. und abschließend durch kickach. also genau das richtige für harte kerle.


----------



## Pilatus (1. Februar 2008)

So ihr harten Kerle. Wie wärs mit Bludenz oder Goldach am Sonntag? Biken wie echte Männer und nicht so fahrradfahren durch den Wald?


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Februar 2008)

ne so kinderzeugs wie bmx bahnen und so lassen wir lieber dir...das pädophile terain is doch genau dein ding ...und eine runde drehen und ne stunde erzählen was du alles reissen könntest hättest du kondition bringt es auch nicht bei den temperaturen...das können wir ja wieder im sommer machen...jetzt wird männersport gemacht - also nix für dich pilatus außer du versprichst dich mal anzustrengen


----------



## Pilatus (1. Februar 2008)

Dann geh ich eben Bier trinken.
Tobi, bist du dabei? Also beim Bier trinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Februar 2008)

den ganzen sonntag ? wenn du sooo tief schon gesunken bist würd ich mich doch anbieten für bmx tracking, denn das elend kann ja keiner mit ansehen...


----------



## fahrbereit (2. Februar 2008)

heute klettern und morgen biken. 

von mir aus auch wenns schifft.

aber grosse reisen nach bludenz und so is nich im winter. bringt doch nix.


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Februar 2008)

mir ist es wurscht...da ich hart wie stahl bin kann ich xc wie auch bmx morgen fahren :>


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann geh ich eben Bier trinken.
> Tobi, bist du dabei? Also beim Bier trinken...



Ich darf noch nicht Biken!!!  
But beer is always welcome!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (2. Februar 2008)

Wie wäre es mit Wangen morgen? und dann Bier trinken?
Was ist heute abend geplant?


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Februar 2008)

NOCH nichts ...wangen wär morgen auch mögling...und dann bier natürlisch


----------



## Pilatus (2. Februar 2008)

Wer erstellt einen Plan?

Ich fang mal an:

Wir fallen zum Abendessen alle beim Tobi ein, lassen uns von ihm bekochen, plündern seine Schnapsbar, gehen dann in die Stadt und sperren dann den fahrbereit im Pufff ein. 

Witere exzelente Vorschläge?


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Februar 2008)

ich bin heute für nix mehr zu gebrauchen...total am sack werd ich couch potatoe spielen...hab heut bisscvhen gedreckelt 







wann wo wie wieso gehts morgen los ?


----------



## Pilatus (3. Februar 2008)

jetzt, wie schauts aus?
Wann gehts los, wer kommt mit? Ich schlag ja Wangen vor


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Februar 2008)

wetter is fantastico...ich bin flexibel...wangen hört sich nicht falsch an...bisschen sprint kraft trainieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (3. Februar 2008)

der schwabe soll mal alleine "tetnag" rumdüsen. ist besser für alle


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Februar 2008)

fitze wann soll es denn nun losgehen ?


----------



## Pilatus (3. Februar 2008)

essential schrieb:


> der schwabe soll mal alleine "tetnag" rumdüsen. ist besser für alle



fährst du überhaupt noch fahrrad?


----------



## Pilatus (3. Februar 2008)

sind dann ab 1300 ca in Wangen anzutreffen.


----------



## essential (3. Februar 2008)

ich saß seit ca. 4 monaten nicht mehr auf einem bike. aber bald bald geht es wieder los. das knie funktioniert dann hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## $tealth (3. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> sind dann ab 1300 ca in Wangen anzutreffen.



Wangen = Nieratz?  Da wollt ich heut nähmlich au hin..


----------



## Pilatus (3. Februar 2008)

Das wird heute wohl nix mehr. Aber trotzdem ein Danke an den Tobi für die Einladung.


----------



## essential (3. Februar 2008)

ich will auch mal wieder radeln.... und zu allem übel verliert werder auch noch gegen bochum.... welch ein schöner tag....


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das wird heute wohl nix mehr. Aber trotzdem ein Danke an den Tobi für die Einladung.



Bin auch gerade erst wieder heim gekommen!!! Holen wir nach, versprochen!!! Unbedingt noch vor USA!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (3. Februar 2008)

essential schrieb:


> ich will auch mal wieder radeln.... und zu allem übel verliert werder auch noch gegen bochum.... welch ein schöner tag....



Wir waren schön beim radeln. Hab zwar nur 3 Runden durchgehalten aber war nett.

Dann kommste halt mal in den Süden und dann gehts rund!

Tobi, das will ich hoffen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Februar 2008)

hab das kurzvideo von heute fertig und lade es grad hoch, is richtig nice geworden


----------



## $tealth (3. Februar 2008)

Kommts noch heut online?


----------



## Robsen (3. Februar 2008)

Geil, gibts auch Action-Jackson drauf?


----------



## $tealth (3. Februar 2008)

> Jackson


Macht müde Musik..


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Februar 2008)

erst morgen on...wer ist action jackson ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (3. Februar 2008)

Keine Ahnung... Aber Jackson kann nix gutes verheißen..


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Februar 2008)

sodele...mit unseren österreichsichen star 4xer 

http://rapidshare.com/files/88970719/nieratzfeb08-2.mpg.html


----------



## $tealth (4. Februar 2008)

Sehr schönes Wie deo! Gefällt mir gut. 
Musik passt auch.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Februar 2008)

merciiiiiiiii...die anderen wissen mal wieder nicht meine arbeit zu würdigen ;-(


----------



## fahrbereit (4. Februar 2008)

doch. hab es schon heute morgen mit plug gesehen, aber is scheizze!

daher...





















spässle, gell

gefällt und erweckte in mir gleich ein bedauern, dass ich nicht mitgekommen bin. die össis zeigen mal wieder wie man im Vateralter noch wegweiser aufstellt. nehmt euch das mal zu herzen, ihr alten säcke
aber mit hotti und robsen hierum wars auch schen!

wir müssen unbedingt mehr trails bauen!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Februar 2008)

Wangen/Nieratz der 03.02.08...

Sind zwar nur Schnappschüsse ohne Einstellungen, aber besser wie nix!!! Gell!


----------



## Pilatus (4. Februar 2008)

Eine frohe Botschaft hab ich auch noch:
Ich mir zufälligerweise ein Enduro ersteigert. Und das muss dann natürlich gefahren werden. In zwei Wochen gehts dann also rund!

Das Video hab ich noch nicht gesehen, weil ich mein I-net Volumen nicht wegen so einem Scheiß verbrauchen will...

edith: plötzlich sind da Fotos... Ich find der einzige der richtig gefahren ist, ist der Typ im roten Pulli. Die anderen waren nur so Poser mit ihren hochgezüchteten Yetis...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> edith: plötzlich sind da Fotos... Ich find der einzige der richtig gefahren ist, ist der Typ im roten Pulli. Die anderen waren nur so Poser mit ihren hochgezüchteten Yetis...



Meinst aber nicht die Person, die noch immer nach Kondition sucht????  

Und in Nieratz ganz offensichtlich nix gefunden hat!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (4. Februar 2008)

Diese Person hat aber immerhin die Erkenntnis gefunden, daß sie nach Kondition suchen muss...


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Eine frohe Botschaft hab ich auch noch:
> Ich mir zufälligerweise ein Enduro ersteigert.



machst du witze ? das ist ein alptraum , jetzt sind die schönen entspannten touren mit fahrbereit endgültig vorbei wenn dein dummgeschwätz auch da zu hören ist...bzw. bei unserem tempo ...dein gehechel zu hören ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> merciiiiiiiii...die anderen wissen mal wieder nicht meine arbeit zu würdigen ;-(



Das Vid hat mir das erste grinsen am heutigen Tag ins Gesicht gezaubert... Wäre gern länger geblieben und vor allem selbst gefahren!!! Aber nicht mehr lange!!!! 

Auf jeden Fall, sehr schöner KurzFilm!!!! Quasi en Knoppers zum anschauen


----------



## Pilatus (4. Februar 2008)

Ich bin gespannt echt gespannt auf das Vid.

Jochen, du wirst nicht soviel von mir hören: In den Auffahrten bin ich weit hinten und in den Abfahrten weit vorne


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Februar 2008)

@schtinky nice pics der herr...auch gut getimed ...ich seh schon tolle bilder aus den usa direkt hier in diesem thread muahahaha

@pilatus eins sollte dein bruder dir noch beibringen...du velrierst mit deiner kondi am berg soviel dass du das selbst im leben nicht bergab aufholen kannst (wie auch, bin klar besser). selbst wenn die happy trigger tv schnecken mich abklatschen würden an der bergspitze würden sie vor dir ins ziel kriechen so ne socke bist du...muahahaha


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Februar 2008)

Auf die Bilder und den Sabber der Anderen freu ich mich jetzt schon wie Sau!!! Ich geh jetzt meine 40 anstarren und ablecken bis se in 2 Wochen im Giant sitzt und ihren Dienst verrichten darf und wird    

@Pilatus: Du mit Enduro bergab voraus, ohne Tunneltrail-Training etc... Das war jetzt der Schenkelklopfer des Tages... Dich mach ich Frisch, wenn nicht ich... Dann Film ich von hinten wie Fabi Dir Sekunde um Sekunde abnimmt! Viel Spaß noch beim Suchen nach Kondition und mehr Internetzeit!!!


----------



## Pilatus (4. Februar 2008)

Eigentlich ist es egal wer schneller ist. Hauptsache wir fahren öfters gemeinsam. 
Da ich mich nicht selber motivieren kann, brauch ich euch.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist es egal wer schneller ist. Hauptsache wir fahren öfters gemeinsam.
> Da ich mich nicht selber motivieren kann, brauch ich euch.



  mir kommen gleich die tränen


----------



## Pilatus (4. Februar 2008)

Mir kommen bei deinen Geheimratsecken die Tränen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Februar 2008)

besser als ein falten tick


----------



## Pilatus (4. Februar 2008)

Ich bin eben ein fröhlicher Mensch.

Hab jetzt das Video gesehen: Sehr cool! Der Anfang mit dem Zaun und dem Türrahmen find ich cool.

und der Jochen ist genau nur eine Runde gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (5. Februar 2008)

der schwabe hat ne ganz ganz schwache perfomance gezeigt. wenn ich ihn nicht mögen würde, würde ich ihn nicht mögen. schwach seppel, ganz ganz schwach. muss extra ein nordlicht mal nach unten kommen und dir zeigen wie man radelt....traurig.


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> machst du witze ? das ist ein alptraum , jetzt sind die schönen entspannten touren mit fahrbereit endgültig vorbei wenn dein dummgeschwätz auch da zu hören ist...bzw. bei unserem tempo ...dein gehechel zu hören ist



 
wenns denn wenigstens so wäre, denn bisher konnte man von Pilatus bei anstiegen nur den motor des autos hören..


----------



## plug (5. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich mir zufälligerweise ein Enduro ersteigert. Und das muss dann natürlich gefahren werden.



muss dann natürlich gefahren werden wie das zufälligerweise ersteigerte grossmann das fahrbereit so schön aufgebaut hat.  


wo ist aigentlich vorberger: goldener schuss, verhaftet oder gekickt.

@jochendc: das neue stativ perfektioniert die dramatisch-expressive form der dramaturgischen verwendung des kameraschwenks. Diese Art des Schwenks ist so gut wie nie ziellos, sondern weist den Zuschauer auf gewisse Informationen hin. Oft werden Neuigkeiten ins Bild gebracht.


----------



## vnvrum (5. Februar 2008)

hallo JochenDC:

video ist gut geworden. MERCE
Alle guten Szenen extra rausgeschnitten? oder fahrn wir (ich) so schlecht....
passt.
cu vnvrum


----------



## Robsen (5. Februar 2008)

Das Video hab ich mir noch nicht gezogen, Mein Download Limit sei erreicht??? Dreck!!!

Hab mein Rad gestern zusammengebaut und konnt heut etwas Probefahren. DC, mit der Einbauhöhe hattest recht, viel extremer wie beim Kona. Allerdings nur im "Low Setting", im "High" wars schon deutlich besser. Muss noch ein paar Teilö tauschen und dann wird er bald fertig sein.

Sobald ich wieder Fahrebreit bin, wird ne Enduro Tour gemacht die sich gewaschen hat!!! War mit Fahrbereit und Kolleg sehr Spassig am Sonntag. 





Der Vorberger ist vermutlich grade mal nüchtern geworden der alte Jekke. Die frage ist halt wo?


----------



## $tealth (5. Februar 2008)

> Der Vorberger ist vermutlich grade mal nüchtern geworden der alte Jekke. Die frage ist halt wo?


Wie war das mit der Mülltonne?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (5. Februar 2008)

plug schrieb:


> muss dann natürlich gefahren werden wie das zufälligerweise ersteigerte grossmann das fahrbereit so schön aufgebaut hat.
> 
> 
> wo ist aigentlich vorberger: goldener schuss, verhaftet oder gekickt.
> ...



Wie lange hast du für diesen Psot gebraucht?

Hat der fahrbereit das Grossmann aufgebaut?

Und Endurofahren gehen wir wirklich mal! Der Bauch muss weg. Sonst seh ich bald aus wie der Stinkyprimo...


----------



## Pilatus (5. Februar 2008)

essential schrieb:


> der schwabe hat ne ganz ganz schwache perfomance gezeigt. wenn ich ihn nicht mögen würde, würde ich ihn nicht mögen. schwach seppel, ganz ganz schwach. muss extra ein nordlicht mal nach unten kommen und dir zeigen wie man radelt....traurig.



Mach das ma.
Komm du mir in die Finger


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wie lange hast du für diesen Psot gebraucht?
> 
> Hat der fahrbereit das Grossmann aufgebaut?
> 
> Und Endurofahren gehen wir wirklich mal! Der Bauch muss weg. Sonst seh ich bald aus wie der Stinkyprimo...



Nicht labern, machen....

Du könntest schon lange was dagegen tun und hast es nicht  
Ich bin top motiviert und darf NOCH nicht!!! Aber kein Problem, da Du ja eh recht selten auf ner DH Strecke dieses Jahr auftauchen wirst, wird der Battle wohl ausbleiben. Ich erinnere da an die dicken Sprüche aus 07, Race against Jochen_DC. Meine eigenen Augen und sehr zuverlässige Quellen haben mir berichtet, dass es, obwohl es dutzend Aufforderungen seitens Herrn Jochen_DC gab, nie zu einem Rennen gekommen ist.
Traurig aber war. Der Renneinsatz wurde zu dieser Zeit auf eine bis mehrere Kisten Bier hochgesetzt, dass hat dem ansonsten doch sehr Biergeilen Pilatus nicht als Motivation gereicht!
Leider ist halt manchmal die Leistung eines Mundwerks, nicht mit der seines Trägers gleichzusetzen


----------



## Pilatus (6. Februar 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Ich erinnere da an die dicken Sprüche aus 07, Race against Jochen_DC.



Blabla.
Wir wollten ein DH-Rennen, kein CC-Rennen. Aber der werte DC hat sich ja die DH-Strecke nicht runtergetraut. Aber das soll sich ja geändert haben. Ich bin gespannt...



StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> dutzend Aufforderungen seitens Herrn Jochen_DC gab,



Die gab es in meinem Beisein nicht.


Ausserdem ging es mir um deinen und meinen dicken Bauch.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ausserdem ging es mir um deinen und meinen dicken Bauch.



 
Womit ich diesen Wettkampf schon vorab als Sieger verlasse, denn gegen diese Wampe sieht Deine ganz schön alt aus!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (6. Februar 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Womit ich diesen Wettkampf schon vorab als Sieger verlasse, denn gegen diese Wampe sieht Deine ganz schön alt aus!!!!



Vielleicht sollte man davon auch nochmal ein Beweisfoto machen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man davon auch nochmal ein Beweisfoto machen.



Beim nächsten Bier, gibts nen Wampe auf d´Tisch Wettbewerb mit Fotoanalyse


----------



## Pilatus (6. Februar 2008)

Top-Idee!


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hat der fahrbereit das Grossmann aufgebaut?


ja genau

morgens schon besoffen oder was?

wie kann man sich denn _zufällig_ ein enduro ersteigern? und überhaupt:


			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Und Endurofahren gehen wir wirklich mal! Der Bauch muss weg.


blödsinn! komplett!

wir nehmen mal den unwahrscheinlichen fall -Pilatus geht motiviert zum sportlich orientierten fahrradfahren- an. du schaffst tatsächlich ganz alleine drei kilometer und sogar fünfzig höhenmeter auf einem fahrrad im wald.
+++ab hier nicht mehr unwahrscheinlich wie eben oft geschehen+++
dann verabredest du dich mit anderen zum "noch eins trinken" nach diesen strapazen, gehst aber auch alleine wenn keiner mitkommt.
aus dem "eins trinken" wird mal wiedererwartend ein "oorahhr bin ich foll! wenn ich die dasten trffen wörde wörde ich eusch fertig machn"-kommentar um 2.04 Uhr in diesem thread. 

gefahrene kilometer an diesem tag: 3 im wald, 4 zur kneipe, 30 nach obernirgenwozell in schlangenlinien
gelaufene kilometer an diesem tag: 2 in der kneipe zum klo und raus zum rauchen
höhenmeter an diesem tag: 50 im wald, 40 beim steigen aus den gräben am heim-wegesrand
verbrannte kalorien: 300 im wald, 100 für sonstiges
aufgenommene kalorien: 6000 durch bier, MCes frühstück und nochmals zwei cheeseburger abends


und das wohlgemerkt in meiner fiktion, in der du 3 kilometer selbstständig radgefahren bist!

hier nochmal zum nachlesen:


			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Und Endurofahren gehen wir wirklich mal! Der Bauch muss weg.


----------



## Pilatus (6. Februar 2008)

Joa, ist schon nah dran an der Wahrheit.

Das Enduro wahr nicht zufällig. Die Gabel dazu wahr zufällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Blabla.
> Wir wollten ein DH-Rennen, kein CC-Rennen. Aber der werte DC hat sich ja die DH-Strecke nicht runtergetraut. Aber das soll sich ja geändert haben. Ich bin gespannt...


interessant wie du tatsachen verdrehst...ich hatt dir mehrfach die dh in todtnau angeboten nur leider und zufälligerweise nach meinen helmcamaufnahmen hattest du plötzlich weder zeit lust noch etc. um gegen mich anzutreten...eins sei dir hier gesagt...dieses jahr wird es für dich nicht besser...eher viel viel viel viel schlimmer


----------



## Pilatus (6. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> interessant wie du tatsachen verdrehst...ich hatt dir mehrfach die dh in todtnau angeboten nur leider und zufälligerweise nach meinen helmcamaufnahmen hattest du plötzlich weder zeit lust noch etc. um gegen mich anzutreten



Auch eine schöne Version. Wie gesagt. Ich wollte nicht auf dem Wildride und du nicht auf der DH-Strecke.

Egal! 
Dieses Jahr gilts. Ein Rennen , du, ich, DH-Strecke Todtnau.


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Auch eine schöne Version. Wie gesagt. Ich wollte nicht auf dem Wildride und du nicht auf der DH-Strecke.
> 
> Egal!
> Dieses Jahr gilts. Ein Rennen , du, ich, DH-Strecke Todtnau.


ich glaub ich steh im wald...wie gut dass es zeugen gibt...

naja dafür werd ich dich dieses jahr zerstören...nicht nur einfach abhängen ich werde dich quälen


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Mach ma. ICh hab auch Zeugen für meine Version. Deshalb wunder ich mich.

und nur für fahrbereit: ich bin foll...


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Februar 2008)




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich glaub ich steh im wald...wie gut dass es zeugen gibt...
> 
> naja dafür werd ich dich dieses jahr zerstören...nicht nur einfach abhängen ich werde dich quälen





Pilatus schrieb:


> Mach ma. ICh hab auch Zeugen für meine Version. Deshalb wunder ich mich.
> 
> und nur für fahrbereit: ich bin foll...



Ich werd bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Schnelligkeit erreicht haben, um einen Videobeweis zu machen. Starte als Dritter und werd versuchen Pilatus nicht zu überholen, hoffentlich fahr ich nicht ausversehen über seine raushängende Lunge


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Meine Lunge teert dir den Weg. Nicht daß du noch über einen Stein fällst.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Meine Lunge teert dir den Weg. Nicht daß du noch über einen Stein fällst.



Wenn es dann mal unter mir holpert, hab ich Dich wohl mit meiner Fox40 überrollt


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Du musst natürlich vorsichtig sein, wenn du hinter mir herfährst. Nicht das du Fabi sein M6 zerkratzen tust beim drüberrollern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Februar 2008)

Mein Teilebestand wächst und gedeiht, auch mein böser Hund der auf den Namen Pitbull hört, bekommt Füße (ääähhhh Räder)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Du musst natürlich vorsichtig sein, wenn du hinter mir herfährst. Nicht das du Fabi sein M6 zerkratzen tust beim drüberrollern



Dank M6 und Amiland, hat der doch schon die erste Flasche Rothaus in der Hand, während wir gerade erst den Zielhang unter die Räder nehmen.

Wenigstens ist hier einer REALIST!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Mach ma. ICh hab auch Zeugen für meine Version. Deshalb wunder ich mich.
> 
> und nur für fahrbereit: ich bin foll...



da fällt mir nur michel ein der die wette allerdings nur bis max. august mitbekam und auch zweifel über dich äußerte  ...spät. ab september galt die wette für die dh...8 wochen hast du in diesem fall ausreden gefunden.
also...  im übrigen hack ich dir bei meinem zu erwartenden sieg 2 finger meiner wahl ab...alternativ fesseln wir dich an die marterpfähle in nessenreben und machen crashtests ...such dir dein schicksal selbst aus


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Auf das Ding bin ich echt gespannt! Also auf das Duncon


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ab september galt die wette für die dh...8 wochen hast du in diesem fall ausreden gefunden.



Als du dich auf den DH getraut hast, waren wir nur noch einmal zusammen da. Und da haben wir beide im Einverständnis das Rennen ausfallen lassen bzw verschoben. Warum weiß ich aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Februar 2008)

ich war nachsichtig da du schon total am sack warst und ich nicht aufgrund deines kondi mangels gewinnen wollte(war ziemlich knapp vor liftschluss)...ich kann mich an dein erleichtertes gesicht erinnern...die darauffolgenden male wolltest ja nie mit wa sich auf meine helmcamvids zurückführe...eine unbequeme wahrheit aber so isses halt )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich war nachsichtig da du schon total am sack warst und ich nicht aufgrund deines kondi mangels gewinnen wollte(war ziemlich knapp vor liftschluss)...ich kann mich an dein erleichtertes gesicht erinnern...


Das kann sein, ja  



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> die darauffolgenden male wolltest ja nie mit wa sich auf meine helmcamvids zurückführe...eine unbequeme wahrheit aber so isses halt )


Das kann nicht sein, nein. Warum sollte ich Angst vor deiner Cam haben?


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Februar 2008)

weil sie dein unausweichliches scheitern dir vor augen führte ?


----------



## $tealth (7. Februar 2008)

> Das kann nicht sein, nein. Warum sollte ich Angst vor deiner Cam haben?


Sie könnte deinen Untergang für immer auf Band festhalten...


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> weil sie dein unausweichliches scheitern dir vor augen führte ?


Also das macht mir keine Angst, kannst mir glauben.



$tealth schrieb:


> Sie könnte deinen Untergang für immer auf Band festhalten...


Was machst du noch hier? geh mal Wangener Trails, Alta!


----------



## $tealth (7. Februar 2008)

Nööö will net..Is nix los da bis wir die Genehmigung haben..


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Aso, Bahn ist fertig gemalt. mal schauen, ob ich sie heute noch hochgeladen bekomm.


----------



## $tealth (7. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aso, Bahn ist fertig gemalt. mal schauen, ob ich sie heute noch hochgeladen bekomm.



Was meinst du? 
..Missverständnis???


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aso, Bahn ist fertig gemalt. mal schauen, ob ich sie heute noch hochgeladen bekomm.



 wenigstens das kannst du


----------



## $tealth (7. Februar 2008)

Welche Bahn ist denn gemeint?


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Februar 2008)

nessenreben natürlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (7. Februar 2008)

Ach so.. Jetzt erinner ich mich auch wieder.. Die Karte die da hin soll..


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wenigstens das kannst du



Wenn meine Firma erfahren würde, wie ich das Ding zusammengeschustert hab, würden sie mich nie wieder Teile konstruieren lassen...

Aber es muss ja nur gut aussehen.


----------



## $tealth (7. Februar 2008)

Wie heißt die Firma denn?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Februar 2008)

Na dann lass mal sehen was zusammengeschustert hast!!!


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Muss das ganze noch render. vielleicht kann ich es aussehen lassen wie wald.


----------



## $tealth (7. Februar 2008)

Auch noch rendern? Hast ne 3D-Zeichnung gemacht?


----------



## Pilatus (7. Februar 2008)

Natürlich


----------



## $tealth (7. Februar 2008)

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt..
....war ja eh klar dass das heut nix mehr wird...


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wenn meine Firma erfahren würde, wie ich das Ding zusammengeschustert hab, würden sie mich nie wieder Teile konstruieren lassen...
> 
> Aber es muss ja nur gut aussehen.



is nich so schlimm. die muss ja nich fliegen und unglaublich vielen sicherheitsstandards entsprechen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## essential (8. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wenn meine Firma erfahren würde, wie ich das Ding zusammengeschustert hab, würden sie mich nie wieder Teile konstruieren lassen...
> 
> Aber es muss ja nur gut aussehen.



ich habe soeben mit deinem personalchef telefoniert und ihm deine aussage ( siehe oben ) zukommen lassen. deine laufbahn bei inkasso moskau ist somit wohl beendet.


----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2008)

Dann werd ich eben wieder fahrräder verscherbeln...


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

Wie siehts am Samstag Biketechnisch aus?
Kickach..Nessenreben? Oder Endurotouren?
Hätt viel Lust zu radln..


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Februar 2008)

Sehet und Staunet:


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Februar 2008)

Sehr schön!

Für ehrenamtliche Arbeit, kann man es tatsächlich so bezeichnen - das ist bei Pilatus neu

Pilatus, du wirst des Weiteren gebeten, dich am Samstag oder Sonntag mit der Nina zwecks der Gestaltung des Gesamt-Tafelbildes zu treffen.
Ich bin auch gerne dabei, muss aber wissen was wie wann und so. Rechtzeitig! Sonntag ist Klettertag, und das fällt nicht aus und wird nicht verschoben wenn schon ausgemacht!


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

Sehr gute Arbeit! 
Da hat sich einer selbst übertroffen.. 
Sieht echt verdammt gut aus 
Kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten da mal zu fahren..
geil..sogar mit stepup-stepdown-combo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (8. Februar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> geil..sogar mit stepup-stepdown-combo



und nicht nur das...

das wichtigste ist da gar nicht drauf, weil noch in geheimer planung


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

Die Zeichnungen da oben machen mich ganz wuschig 
Wann ist noch mal die Einweihung?
Bzw. wie weit ist der Bau? Is schon alles fertig?
Links von der Startgeraden könnt ich mir noch ne Table-line/Double-line vorstellen..


----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Wann ist noch mal die Einweihung?
> Bzw. wie weit ist der Bau? Is schon alles fertig?


19.04.2008 ist einweihung.
stehen tut schon alles. Muss nur vor der Eröffnung noch gerichtet werden



$tealth schrieb:


> Links von der Startgeraden könnt ich mir noch ne Table-line/Double-line vorstellen..


Bestimmt nicht...



$tealth schrieb:


> Die Zeichnungen da oben machen mich ganz wuschig



Geschmäcker sind verschieden...


Danke an fahrbereit fürs einstellen "Daumen in die Luft"


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

warum....sieht doch alles ehr gut aus..bzw man kann sich gut vorstellen wies wird...am ende is eh immer alles anders...


----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht...



bzw. steht da schon eine Dirtline aus Tables.

Zwischen die Lines passt nix mehr, ausser vielleicht der Grillstelle und etwas Streetgelumpe für die Geddokiddies


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

Okey...klar..wie die Platzverhältnisse in echt sind kann man halt nicht so sehen..


----------



## Lörr (8. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ...Grillstelle und etwas Streetgelumpe für die Geddokiddies



hmmm grillstelle is gut aber streetgelumpe für die geddokiddies? nee dann lieber nix


----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2008)

Ein paar von den Geddokiddies haben aber mitspracherecht. Und wenn die sich da austoben hab ich wenigstens platz auf der bahn...


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

Stimmt..den brauchst auch..nicht dass noch jemand in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird..
Was is nu mit morgen und beiken?


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Februar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Wie siehts am Samstag Biketechnisch aus?
> Kickach..Nessenreben? Oder Endurotouren?
> Hätt viel Lust zu radln..



ich wollte sa nach kickach bisschen mich warmfahren so langsam und am tt arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (8. Februar 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> warum....sieht doch alles ehr gut aus..bzw man kann sich gut vorstellen wies wird...am ende is eh immer alles anders...



hmm...wie was wird?

Strecke steht schon seit Herbst bis auf Feinschliff und Belag fix und fertig da.

Schau es dir doch an. Aber nur mit den Augen gucken!


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

kommisch mit! ich fahr halt superlässig mitm Bus gen Ravensburg..(wie die anderen Mitreisenden wieder gucken werden) und dann per 2rad nach Wgt..mal sehen wie schnell ich bin.. 
meine liebste ist eh erst am Samstag nacht wieder da..kanns mir also leisten.
Mal sehen..vielleicht kann ich dir deine Kohle mitbringen...nicht böse sein wenss doch nicht funzt..hab da grad nen clinch mit meinem Vadda


----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2008)

Ich bin am Sonntag beim Skifahren.
Also nächste Woche erst wieder da. Dann will ich irgendwas rocken. Man könnte nochmal Wangen probieren. Dann würde ich eine dickere Übersetzung montieren und versuchen die 2. Gerade zu springen. Wenns Wetter nicht so toll ist, könnte man auch Nessenreben anfangen herzurichten.


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Februar 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Pilatus, du wirst des Weiteren gebeten, dich am Samstag oder Sonntag mit der Nina zwecks der Gestaltung des Gesamt-Tafelbildes zu treffen.
> Ich bin auch gerne dabei, muss aber wissen was wie wann und so. Rechtzeitig! Sonntag ist Klettertag, und das fällt nicht aus und wird nicht verschoben wenn schon ausgemacht!


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

Cool viel Spaß im Schnee..
Ich war nur einmal in dieser Saison...
2te gerade..meinst du die drei großen wellen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann würde ich eine dickere Übersetzung montieren



  und mit was willst dann beschleunigen ? mit deinen zahnstocher spargel tarzan haxen oder deiner fätten wampe ?


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

die Wampe bringt in verbindung mit der Gravitation einen entscheidenden Vorteil..


----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2008)

Mit meiner überragenden Filigrantechnik. Das ist das wenn man die Strecke spürt. Kann ich dir bei gelegenheit mal zeigen.

Für drei Anläufe sollte die Kraft reichen. Dann wirds eng.


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Mit meiner überragenden Filigrantechnik. Das ist das wenn man die Strecke spürt. Kann ich dir bei gelegenheit mal zeigen.
> .



brauchst net hab ich schon letztes jahr gesehen wie überlegen filigran du fährst , in der luft dein rad aber von einer unsichtbaren kraft hinten hochgekickt wird und du unter theatralischer schauspielerei ins krankenhaus gefahrne wirst wo festgestellt wird ...naja das eben nix is...
show and shine...pilatus


----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2008)

Ich hab wenigstens versucht in die Luft zu kommen und nicht rumgejammert: " ich hab keine Airtime für einen TT"
Her Jochen-gegrounded-DC


----------



## essential (8. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> brauchst net hab ich schon letztes jahr gesehen wie überlegen filigran du fährst , in der luft dein rad aber von einer unsichtbaren kraft hinten hochgekickt wird und du unter theatralischer schauspielerei ins krankenhaus gefahrne wirst wo festgestellt wird ...naja das eben nix is...
> show and shine...pilatus



so isser der schwabe.... der war auch hier in bremen immer nur am jammern..... und das nur weil ein j.b aus hb ihn immer abgezogen hat.....


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Februar 2008)

essential schrieb:


> ... der war auch hier in bremen immer nur am jammern..... und das nur weil ein j.b aus hb ihn immer abgezogen hat.....



egal wer - alle ziehen ihn ab, gnadenlos!


----------



## Pilatus (8. Februar 2008)

Der eine geht jetzt erstmal in sein Lokalforum: Nord-nixlos-deutschland und der andere sagt dem Michl, das er kein Bock hat zu arbeiten.

Ich geh jetzt Bier trinken. Ade!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Februar 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> hmm...wie was wird?
> 
> Strecke steht schon seit Herbst bis auf Feinschliff und Belag fix und fertig da.
> 
> Schau es dir doch an. Aber nur mit den Augen gucken!



fühle mich fast genötigt nen kurzfilm vom herbst zu machen mit dem footage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

Bring morgen die Kamera mit dann zeig ich den supersteilischen täibeltop-to-schädelbasisbruch-to-hospital 
..und jetzt mal entsthaft- Treffpunkt wo und wann?


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Februar 2008)

stinky wollte noch pics machen üben bis usa...der macht jetzt schon sehr gute 

ich wollt gegen 14.00 in kickach sein...


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

Okey wenn ich den Weg find fahr ich dann au direkt hin..


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Februar 2008)

den weg vergessen ?


----------



## $tealth (8. Februar 2008)

Öhm..naja ich weis nimmer so genau..Ich versuchs einfach..werd mir no ne Karte ausdrucken 
i denk das find ich wieder..


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> fühle mich fast genötigt nen kurzfilm vom herbst zu machen mit dem footage...



warum noch nicht geschehen?

hast du die kassette von mir schon noch?


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Februar 2008)

kassette von dir ?


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Februar 2008)

von meiner kamera, auf der müsste kickach und ein bissel skatepark sein...


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Februar 2008)

echt die hab ich noch ? mal auf die suche machen...hab so viele unbeschriftete kassetten...

gestern dei mini tour war übrigens sehr geil...leicht muskelkater aber das wetter und der schluß haben für die kleinen anstrengungen entlohnt...
heut wird es hoffentlich noch viel cooler , später mehr davon 

edit: war ein sehr geiler tag heute mit dem wahnsinnigen auf dem santa cruz...wir haben 600 hm abwärts vernichtet und hatten nonstop ein dickes grinsen im gesicht...und das bei dem wetter....huralassig


----------



## $tealth (10. Februar 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=320641
Ich möchte mal hierauf hinweisen




> edit: war ein sehr geiler tag heute mit dem wahnsinnigen auf dem santa cruz


Wtf??? Seid ihr schon in Amiland?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Februar 2008)

ach quatsch...

http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=Q6TCS5AK


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Februar 2008)

Joh, dann hätte er doch geschrieben... SoCal ROOOOCKZZZZ!!  ...abgesehn davon hat er sein M6 doch noch gar nich


----------



## VorBerger (11. Februar 2008)

nettes video nächste woche wieder und dann mehr als eine runde.

gruß der vorberger


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. Februar 2008)

Jip, cooles Vid... Pfänder rules... Sobald wies mein Knie erlaubt bin ich wieder mit von der Partie!!!


----------



## Robsen (11. Februar 2008)

Moinsen, 

kurze klarstellung: Bike verkäufer zu sein ist was geiles!!!  
Hab heute ein DEMO vertickt    Hab immernoch nen Smile in ner Fresse. Bis die Tage.....


----------



## VorBerger (11. Februar 2008)

hats der morris gekauft??


----------



## Pilatus (11. Februar 2008)

Zeig uns jetzt endlich deine Möhre!
und ich meine nicht das verkümmerte karöttchen in meiner Kniehöhe, sondern dein neues Posergerät.

Hah! vielleicht gibt es bald einen noch größeren Poser als den Jochen.

Wobei...


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Februar 2008)

um ehrlich zu sein bist du doch schon der größere poser...das verhältnis großtaten verbal anzukündigen und deren umsetzung haben bei dir das verhältnis eines absoluten '100 % poor whoop ass posers '


----------



## Pilatus (12. Februar 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


>



genau das...viel blabla und no action...   

@robsen: bitte nicht jeden arbeitstag dokumentieren hier sonst wird das hier mein persönlicher blog...


----------



## Robsen (12. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Zeig uns jetzt endlich deine Möhre!



Die Möhre ist schon fast fertig. Der Vorberger hats schon gesehen. Mir fehlen aber noch die letzten Teile und muss die Bremsleitung noch kürzen. Aber soviel sei gesagt: POSER


@DC: Backen zu! Sowas muss der Welt mitgeteilt werden. Kommt ja nicht alle tage vor. Kennst eigentlich noch die anderen Trails am Pfänder??? Den vom Vid war ja erst zum schluss einer. Der anfang war eher, naja, nicht deinen Fahigkeiten entsprechend


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Februar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> kurze klarstellung: Bike verkäufer zu sein ist was geiles!!!
> Hab heute ein DEMO vertickt    Hab immernoch nen Smile in ner Fresse. Bis die Tage.....



Wie groß der Smile erst wär, wenn Specialized ne andere Händlerstrategie hätte 

...jetz zeig schon deine möhre


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Februar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> @DC: Backen zu! Sowas muss der Welt mitgeteilt werden. Kommt ja nicht alle tage vor. Kennst eigentlich noch die anderen Trails am Pfänder??? Den vom Vid war ja erst zum schluss einer. Der anfang war eher, naja, nicht deinen Fahigkeiten entsprechend



klar gibt es dort richtige top trails...nur kann man derzeit zum einen wegen schnee nicht alles fahren noch is es leider erlaubt...deswegen muss man auf andere pfade ausweichen...der anfang war aus der not heraus da der richtige trail voller schnee derzeit ist. der mittelteil entschädigte uns aber voll...zudem hatte ich mein meta unterm hintern :9 ich brauch ne andere gabel


----------



## iddqd (13. Februar 2008)

Das Video schau ich mir grad zum vierten Mal an - hätte echt Bock das Bike aus dem Keller zu  holen und mich auf die Suche nach dem Trail zu machen


----------



## Pilatus (13. Februar 2008)

iddqd schrieb:


> Das Video schau ich mir grad zum vierten Mal an - hätte echt Bock das Bike aus dem Keller zu  holen und mich auf die Suche nach dem Trail zu machen



Und wer bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Februar 2008)

auf jedenfall hat der mann mal doom gespielt


----------



## iddqd (14. Februar 2008)

Hi,

bin im letzten Jahr nach Friedrichshafen gezogen und bei der Suche nach sportlicher Betätigung beim Mountainbiking gelandet. Hab mir also im Herbst ein entsprechendes Bike rausgesucht, und bin auf der Suche nach gescheiten Strecken bei euch im Forum gelandet. Im Moment mangelt es mir noch an Routine und wahrscheinlich auch Kondition, was ich vorhabe schleunigst zu ändern, wenn sich an den Wochenenden mal wieder die Sonne zeigt 

PS: Die Musik im Video - ist das zufällig Buckcherry? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2008)

Was hast du denn vor zu fahren? Oder was für ein Rad hast du? Weil dann könnte man dir bescheid sagen wenn die entsprechende Gruppierung was macht.


----------



## Robsen (14. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ...die entsprechende Gruppierung was macht.



Im falle von Pilatus Bier trinken und abhängen.


----------



## fahrbereit (14. Februar 2008)

..., im falle der anderen gruppe halt posen und um' block fahren.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Februar 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Im falle von Pilatus Bier trinken und abhängen.



umfallen, nicht abhängen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Februar 2008)

iddqd schrieb:


> PS: Die Musik im Video - ist das zufällig Buckcherry? Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor...



der kandidat hat 100 punkte - willkommen bei uns - den wahnsinnigen des bodensees


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> der kandidat hat 100 punkte - willkommen bei uns - den wahnsinnigen des bodensees



Er spricht natürlich nur in seinem Namen und für sich selbst.

Ich und wahnsinnig


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Februar 2008)

naja wer 10 000 km fliegt um zum biken zu gehen der is in meinen augen jedenfalls net normal :>


----------



## TeeWorks (14. Februar 2008)

Word


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iddqd (14. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was hast du denn vor zu fahren? Oder was für ein Rad hast du? Weil dann könnte man dir bescheid sagen wenn die entsprechende Gruppierung was macht.



Hab mir ein Bergamont Tattoo Disc gekauft - ein Hardtail also. Bin noch nicht sicher was mir Spaß macht, so ne gute Mischung aus allem wäre wohl gut. Die Knochen brechen will ich mir nicht gleich, also keine Downhillrennen zu Anfang bitte


----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2008)

da wird sich schon was finden lassen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> naja wer 10 000 km fliegt um zum biken zu gehen der is in meinen augen jedenfalls net normal :>



so en scheiß, dann bin ich ja wohl auch nicht ganz normal.....  

Aber wer ist das schon gerne


----------



## Pilatus (15. Februar 2008)

Ich bin lieber normal also so wie ihr.


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Februar 2008)

du bist aber nicht so wie wir...und falls du was anderes ausdrücken wolltest...lern schreiben...bisch du deppert ?


----------



## fahrbereit (15. Februar 2008)

Jochen, was schreibst du eigentlich fürn Mist? Dein M3 ist doch noch gar nicht gebraucht


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Februar 2008)

stimmt  ...'mißbraucht' trifft es besser ?


----------



## fahrbereit (15. Februar 2008)

ich dachte eher an: "nur einmal gefahren"


----------



## Pilatus (17. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> du bist aber nicht so wie wir...und falls du was anderes ausdrücken wolltest...lern schreiben...bisch du deppert ?



Oh!
da hat sich ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen:

"Ich bin lieber normal als so wie ihr" sollte da stehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Oh!
> das war vielleicht ein scheiß Wochenende...war in der Disse und hab voll den Held gespielt - wie immer - aber nichts ging , das Bier schmeckte nicht und bei den Weibern ging auch nichts...selbst die fette Clara hat mich abblitzen lassen---meinte was von 'Schweizer haben große Nasen aber kleine Penise'...najahab dann mein Kinderrad geschnappt weil Mami schon wieder Grießbrei bemacht hat und ich eh schon so fett bin...als ich letztens mit meiner roten Maloja Jacke spätnachts nach Dissebesuch heimwankte und wie immer den weg verpeilte krähte der Hahn als ich Richtung Nessenreben hochlatschte den 6 uhr kräh...ich schnappte also mein kinderrad und poste
> achja...wusstet ihr schon das ich bisschen schizo bin...paar posts weiter unten werde ich sicher bestreiten das hier je geschrieben zu haben...glaubt ihm/mir nichts muahahaha...aaawsrghl



  was los mit dir ?


----------



## Pilatus (18. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> was los mit dir ?



Die Frage geb ich zurück: Was ist mit dir los?
ein krampfhafter Versuch lustig zu sein?


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> was los mit dir ?



Leider hast du den link neben dem Benutzernamen stehengelassen (er verweist auf den obrigen post, indem was ganz anderes steht), sodass man sofort sehen kann, dass du es selbst geschrieben hast.

Amateur! Und das gegen Pilatus, gegen den man ganz leicht fast alles was er gesagt verwenden kann...

Das musst du wohl noch üben - genau wie das Radfahren


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Februar 2008)

man stellt fest dass urlaubsreife erreicht ist


----------



## Pilatus (18. Februar 2008)

Wann seid ihr weg?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Februar 2008)

ähm do in 2 wochen is abflug ...

es gibt also noch paar gelegenheiten mit uns radeln und einen trinken zu gehen bevor wir als arrogante pros aus den usa wieder back sind, you know !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (18. Februar 2008)

ja man! radeln

wann, wo, wie weit, was?


----------



## Pilatus (18. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> arrogant


Dann könnt ihr auch gleich hier bleiben...

Näxtes Woe wieder so ne lustige rutschpartie?


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (18. Februar 2008)

Duwe

ich dachte der wollte schon lang wegziehen...


----------



## Pilatus (18. Februar 2008)

Keine Ahnung was er vor hat. Ich glaub er weiß es selber nicht: Ja, äh, keine ahnung 

Aber schade, das der vordere kartoffelchip nicht komplett drauf ist...


----------



## Pilatus (19. Februar 2008)

Jetzt mal ein Appell:
wir brauchen noch ca.3030 dämliche Posts, bis dieser Thread gesplittet wird. Schaffen wir das? Ich kann euch nicht noch mehr beschimpfen. Ih rseid dran!


----------



## VorBerger (20. Februar 2008)

ok, ich weiss wie wir das schaffen: wir zählen einfach auf warum vorberg der geilste ort auf der welt ist! ich fang mal an

vorberg ist geil weil ich da wohn
vorberg ist geil weil es dort man dort alles bekommt
vorberg ist geil weil der halbe ccc dort lebt
vorberg ist geil weil... bitte fortsetzen


----------



## Pilatus (20. Februar 2008)

Was zum Teufel is ccc? 
CrossCountryConection, CrissCrossCrew, ChickenCheckerComunity, ChaosComputerClub, ChinaCompulsoryCertification, CompetenceCallCenter, CampusComputerCenter, CreativeCommunicationConsult, ComputerCookingContest, ComputerChemieCentrum, CartoonCaricatureContor, ContaminatedCaseCreations, CentralChristianChurch, CivilianConservationCorps, CarbonCopyCloner...


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Februar 2008)

ich weiß es )) aber ich darf es net sagen ho ho...

vorberg ist geil weil dort pilatus weder wohnt, fahrrad fährt, zum biertrinken geht noch blödlabert


----------



## plug (21. Februar 2008)

vorberger ist keiner der aufgeführten ccc-gruppen zuzuordnen, eher dem kkk.


----------



## fahrbereit (21. Februar 2008)

oder einfach einen neuen aufmachen, und " Ravensburger Trails [Teil 2] " nennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Februar 2008)

Es wird immer amerikanischer in Ravensburg... Siehe meinen Kühlschrank


----------



## Pilatus (22. Februar 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> oder einfach einen neuen aufmachen, und " Ravensburger Trails [Teil 2] " nennen



Du bisch so langweilig!


----------



## fahrbereit (22. Februar 2008)

Morgen ist Schaufeltag in Nessenreben!

So ab 15Uhr.


----------



## $tealth (22. Februar 2008)

schaufelt schön 
i hab koah Zeit


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (23. Februar 2008)

He FItzeFatze,

sollen wir zwei Bayern eigentlich mal im Frühjahr zusammen nach Oberammergau heitzen, soll da ja ganz gut sein. 
Ich sollte auch mal wieder mehr als nur einmal im Jahr auf dem Rad sitzen und nicht nur zur Tanke fahren um Bier zu kaufen...
Aber so wird man wenn man sich so schlechte Vorbilder nimmt.... (damit meine ich hauptsächlich den alten Piratenstammtisch, als es in Ravensburg noch die alten Radler gab...)


----------



## Pilatus (23. Februar 2008)

Wegen mir gerne!
Gerne auch nach Bischofsmais oder Saalbach oder oder... (Ich hab schon vergessen wie die ganzen Bikeparks hier in der Nähe heißen)   

War der Rest fleißig am Buddeln? Ich war fleißige 11h bei der Arbeit. 

Aso, Ich bin im Moment wohl Österreicher und kein Bayer!


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (24. Februar 2008)

Achso stimmt.

Ist je eh alles das gleiche wenn man nicht mehr in der Heimat ist...


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Februar 2008)

wurde heute mal wieder mit meinem tourer malträtiert


----------



## $tealth (24. Februar 2008)

Ja ischt des etwa des VPfree vom onkel janos? 
Sieht verdächtig nach Pfänder aus..
War ja allergeilstes Wetter heute!! *schwärm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Februar 2008)

jo gegen janis mit vp free hab ich echt superwenig entgegenzuhalten...drekcsgabel verdammte...brauch fox 

hier bewegte bilder von der CC-Äkschtn 

http://www.megaupload.com/de/?d=EG8LZOIK


----------



## fahrbereit (25. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> War der Rest fleißig am Buddeln? Ich war fleißige 11h bei der Arbeit.



Ein Grossteil war nicht da, ein anderer, aber bedeutsamer Teil war zwar da, jedoch, und "der Rest" war fleißig am buddeln. 

Es lichtet sich langsam. Die Strecke ist in Top Zustand. Unsere Baggerfahrerauswahl, und nicht zuletzt die beiden Kommandanten Guido und plug) war/ist/sind vorzüglich! Ihr ganze Pracht zeigt sie erst, wenn man ihr den Laubschleier abzieht und ihre Konturen auffrischt


----------



## Pilatus (26. Februar 2008)

Also wurde nix gemacht...


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Februar 2008)

Doch, schon, aber hätten sich wenigstens vier leute die über 300m aufgeteilt, ist es sogar möglich die gesamte bahn in zwei stunden (mit pausen) zu bereinigen


----------



## VorBerger (27. Februar 2008)

na dann viel spass beim kehren

STIHL


----------



## $tealth (27. Februar 2008)

Was geht so am Wochenende?
Ich bin am we allein und würd mal wieder radln gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (27. Februar 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> na dann viel spass beim kehren
> 
> STIHL



habt ihr so einen Laubwender?


----------



## $tealth (27. Februar 2008)

Laubwender?
Wie geil 
Gibts den auch für Pfannkuchen?

---darf man in Nessenreben schon fahren?


----------



## VorBerger (27. Februar 2008)

sie interessieren sich also für ein gerät aus der BG/BR/SH reihe??

ihr örtlich STIHL händlerinformirt sie gerne


----------



## Pilatus (27. Februar 2008)

Ich habe großes Interesse. Ich schätze die Sorglosigkeit und Qualität eines Markenproduktes. Vielleicht würde ich mich nach einer Demonstration an diesem oder eines der nächsten Wochenenden auch für das teure Topmodell von Stihl und gegen das Tschibo-Produkt aus der örtlichen Kaffeerösterei entscheiden.


----------



## VorBerger (27. Februar 2008)

bei tschibo gibts kaffe
diese we eher schlecht aber vtl mal unter der woche
eventuel könntet ihr dirt kinder sowas auch im geräte schuppen gebrauchen?? ich denk ne saubere strecke ist viel wert


----------



## $tealth (27. Februar 2008)

Auf jeden Fall eine überlegung wert denk ich..
Und ich bin KEIN Dirtkind


----------



## Pilatus (28. Februar 2008)

Wer redet denn von dir?
Scroll mal nach ganz oben. Was steht da? Ravensburger Trails. 
Du bist Wangen->andere Baustelle


----------



## VorBerger (28. Februar 2008)

ich glaub er sucht eine sexuelle beziehung zu fabian


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Februar 2008)

muhahahaahaha


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. Februar 2008)

Es ist vollbracht   SoCal kann kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (28. Februar 2008)

samstag macht wer bitte was?

ich schwanke zwischen schaufeln nessenreben oder nur singletrailfahren


----------



## $tealth (28. Februar 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> ich glaub er sucht eine sexuelle beziehung zu fabian



Ich glaub du suchst Aufmerksamkeit 
Depp


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Februar 2008)

geile Karre! ( Aber hoffentlich hast n satz Ersatzfelgen dabei *duckundweg*  )

Der Sattel guckt a bissl arg schäps aus der wäsch


----------



## frireida (28. Februar 2008)

aua was isn mitt dem bike passiert(oder war des scho immer n Hardtail?!?^^)


----------



## Lörr (28. Februar 2008)

ich frag mich auch grade wo da der dämpfer is


----------



## $tealth (28. Februar 2008)

Hier


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Februar 2008)

Sehr geil geworden das Giant Tobi!  

>Nach SoCal wirst eh eine neue VR Felge brauchen,dann stimmt auch die Optik!

@Tobias und Fabian:

*Das letzte Wochenende vor SoCal steht vor der Tür.Treibt es beim fahren ned so wild.Einer hat sich schon ins Krankenhaus geballert*  

Ps:Am Wochenende wird die letzte Dose Monster Energy gekippt..(ja die aus 2006   )

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Lörr (28. Februar 2008)

hmmm da hatte ich den auch vermutet... (von der anlenkung und so her)



> Ps:Am Wochenende wird die letzte Dose Monster Energy gekippt..(ja die aus 2006  )


öhm ... sind die so lang haltbar?


----------



## $tealth (28. Februar 2008)

jaja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (28. Februar 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Es ist vollbracht   SoCal kann kommen



*POSER!*

musste sein  
Schicke Karre ausser der Sattelneigung.

Wo kommen eigentlich die ganzen Typen auf einmal her?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. Februar 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> Sehr geil geworden das Giant Tobi!
> 
> >Nach SoCal wirst eh eine neue VR Felge brauchen,dann stimmt auch die Optik!
> 
> ...



Die Zusammenstellung ist ja aus der Not gewachsen. Weil mein weißer Syncros LRS noch auf sich warten lässt. Gibts dann eben nach USA. Außerdem werden noch ein paar Teile verändert, sobald en Syncros Container in Europa andockt. Vorderradfelge ist ja eh schon maltretiert von Todtnau. 
Laufrad vorne wird nach USA umgespeicht, ebenfalls mit Mavic EX 823, d.h. es entsteht ein kpl. Trainings-LRS mit UST Bereifung von Maxxis!!!!

@SpeedyR: Ich für mein Teil, werd am Wochenende nurmal kleine Testfahrten unternehmen. Mal schauen wie sich das Teil anfühlt. Dann kommts in Karton. Hoffentlich ists Wetter gscheit und der Jochen_DC ist auch am Start!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. Februar 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> *POSER!*
> 
> Wo kommen eigentlich die ganzen Typen auf einmal her?



Ich seh das jetzt wirklich als Kompliment an... DANKE  

Aber zum letzten Satz??? Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt!!!!????


----------



## SpeedyR (28. Februar 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Die Zusammenstellung ist ja aus der Not gewachsen. Weil mein weißer Syncros LRS noch auf sich warten lässt. Gibts dann eben nach USA. Außerdem werden noch ein paar Teile verändert, sobald en Syncros Container in Europa andockt. Vorderradfelge ist ja eh schon maltretiert von Todtnau.
> Laufrad vorne wird nach USA umgespeicht, ebenfalls mit Mavic EX 823, d.h. es entsteht ein kpl. Trainings-LRS mit UST Bereifung von Maxxis!!!!
> 
> @SpeedyR: Ich für mein Teil, werd am Wochenende nurmal kleine Testfahrten unternehmen. Mal schauen wie sich das Teil anfühlt. Dann kommts in Karton. Hoffentlich ists Wetter gscheit und der Jochen_DC ist auch am Start!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Februar 2008)

SpeedyR schrieb:


> >Nach SoCal wirst eh eine neue VR Felge brauchen,dann stimmt auch die Optik!
> 
> @Tobias und Fabian:
> 
> ...



  türlisch türlisch...werde mein m3 so langsam einkartonieren am we und noch zum hair cutter gehen damit ich auch schnell aussehe und nicht nur bin auf den trails   

ich überlege grad ob ich meine letzte dose (die von tobis order) auch am we kill...vor dem flug wär hart weil das zeug hat es echt insich


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Februar 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> türlisch türlisch...werde mein m3 so langsam einkartonieren am we und noch zum hair cutter gehen damit ich auch schnell aussehe und nicht nur bin auf den trails
> 
> ich überlege grad ob ich meine letzte dose (die von tobis order) auch am we kill...vor dem flug wär hart weil das zeug hat es echt insich



Wie lange ist das Monster Zeug eigentlich haltbar  .Ich hoffe meine 2006er zischt noch beim aufmachen...

Ps:Bryn Atkinson war vorhin bei mir...










Grüsse Rafa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (29. Februar 2008)

Wow..sehr schöner Helm!


----------



## Lörr (29. Februar 2008)

hübschhübsch, wieviel kostet so einer? ... sieht nich grade billig aus^^


----------



## $tealth (29. Februar 2008)

In Karbon um die 379...


----------



## SpeedyR (29. Februar 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> hübschhübsch, wieviel kostet so einer? ... sieht nich grade billig aus^^



Um die 230$ incl Versand.

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## Lörr (29. Februar 2008)

och geht ja noch...


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. März 2008)

mein gott ist das wetter heut beschissen...schlimmer gehts ja fast net...außer es würd kröten hageln :>


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. März 2008)

So. Da ja jetzt die neue Helmkollektion für die USA-Reise vorgestellt wird, will ich natürlich in nix nachstehen. 
Mein NEUER liegt übrigens bei Orange County Honda bereit zu Abholung. Die warten quasi nur noch auf mich    

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack hier:




Und ja er ist aus der MX Kollektion von Troy Lee und wer mir jetzt wieder kommt mit Durchlüftung Gewicht etc.... Ihr fahrt doch bergab und keine Transalp mit dem Ding


----------



## $tealth (1. März 2008)

Sehr schöner Helm!
Und hast nadirlich Recht..Sicherheit geht vor Gewicht und Belüftung..Und beu Mach 9 bergab ist der eh gut genug durchlüftet..


----------



## Pilatus (1. März 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> mein gott ist das wetter heut beschissen...schlimmer gehts ja fast net...außer es würd kröten hageln :>


So beschisssen war es dann doch nicht und wir haben mal eine schöne Tour gemacht. mit dem Jochen, dem fahrbereit und mir. war sehr cool!








und noch die drei Poserkisten:




bewegte Bilder wird der Jochen irgendwann dazu beitragen. Mit !RICHTIG! fetter Action...


----------



## vnvrum (1. März 2008)

so, endlich...

mal wieder eine leidenschaft, sonst wirds langweilig mit euch...

THE CURE on the stage.
so wer meine super alte karre kennt und sich immer fragte wasn das für n name aufm auto.

das ist MUSIK.

Da ich derzeit immernoch die Hand im Gips trage oder umgekehrt und alles so verkompliziert, hatte ich genügend Zeit mal auf die Cure - Concerte zu gehen.
Timing ist bestens...

Nach München und Zürich folgt morgen Mailand. Hope to see u never there.
Mir die Mühe gemacht, extra für die bikenden Cure-Hasser, also euch npaar Bilder hochgespritzt...




 



 



 




der da ist 50 oder so... na, seht ihr auch so aus, wenn ihr das halbe leben besoffen wards und das andere halbe leben drogen in euch gepumpt habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (1. März 2008)

Ja..
Aber das wird nicht geschehen


----------



## Pilatus (1. März 2008)

vnvrum schrieb:


> Hand im Gips


Was ist da los? Warum? 


vnvrum schrieb:


> na, seht ihr auch so aus, wenn ihr das halbe leben besoffen wards und das andere halbe leben drogen in euch gepumpt habt?


Der fahrbereit sieht mit seinen 17 jetzt schon so aus und hat nur 2 Jahre oder so gesoffen...


----------



## vnvrum (1. März 2008)

so der pilatus muss mi wieder stören beim krank feiern.
oder wars feiern bis man krank ist. weiss i jetzt nimmer.

ja, ab und an mach ich einfach so einen Gips um meine hand...
Sieht doch lustig aus.

nein, nix mehr spass:
habs mir vor 3 wochen natürlich in Wangen gebrochen...
wollte mich mal melden, war dort so angefressen, weil damals so ein arsch von ALDER einfach dastand und net an mux gmacht hat um zu sehen was los war. 

wie immer konjunktiv:
hätte ich noch können, hätte ich meine Baseballschläger aus meinem CURE Mobil geholt und dann wärs abgegangen. Ja so sinds die rabiatten Österreicher.... nein aber wieder im ernst, solche leute haben auf ner piste nix zu suchen.
Die Gesellschaft wird immer asozialer...
Tja sind halt ne alle so rücksichtsvoll, hilfsbereit, liebenswürdig wir IHR....

in 1 Woche sollt ich auch wieder fahrbereit sein.

PS: falls die RV-Gang noch net weiss, 21 - 23.03 ist 4x-Trainingslager in Bludenz (BMX). Nach letzten Infos sollen mehr als 40 4x aus ganz Europa dabei sein. Glaub da kann man was lernen.

cu vnvrum

so schluss für heut, ist samstag abend. Get ready chickas...


----------



## $tealth (1. März 2008)

Ich hab dich an dem Samstag nach Nieratz einbiegen sehen..war in dem Bus der rechts Stand.
Das dir niemand geholfen hat ist ja mal das übelste das ich jeh gehört hab 
Hat der nur geglozt und nix unternommen???


----------



## vnvrum (1. März 2008)

ja sowars.
ist eh klar, man soll nur mit nem kollegen trainieren gehen, genau wegen sowas. 

ja was solls: so einen roten "hol schnell Rot-Kreuz, aber pronto" Button in den Helm montieren..., das braucht man. Haben ja unsere alten Grufties auch.


----------



## $tealth (1. März 2008)

Hmmja..
Hast recht..zu zweit ists besser/sicherer..
Aber WENN schon mal jemand da ist, dann ist dieser in Deutschland VON RECHTS WEGEN VERPFLICHTET erste Hilfe zu leisten.
Unterlassung von möglicher erster Hilfe ist strafbar!
Hast du den Depp angezeigt?


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. März 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> So beschisssen war es dann doch nicht und wir haben mal eine schöne Tour gemacht. mit dem Jochen, dem fahrbereit und mir. war sehr cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



war echt eine sehr schöne tour heut...schreit nach wiederholung...die fette action stell ich morgen rein...einmal als bildfolge einmal als video


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. März 2008)

Für solche Momente lebe ich  leider viel zu selten hehehe


----------



## $tealth (2. März 2008)

Der Fitze 
Das ist fies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (2. März 2008)

Der Fitze ist da wenigstens runtergefahren.

Dann ist mein VR ja doch nicht nach rechts weg in dem Hang. Sondern ganz Anfängerlike auf einer Wurzel weggerutscht...

Aber irgendwie hab ich mir doch etwas die Rippen auf dem Rücken geprellt. Das drückt etwas anders als Muskelkater.


----------



## TeeWorks (2. März 2008)

verdammt, wenns nich so fies wär, könnt man meinen, ihr habt das gestellt!   (aber schön abgerollt, by the way... )

gute besserung! 

@fab: muhahaha, dein kommentar zur "fallsequenz" lässt ja tief blicken


----------



## $tealth (2. März 2008)

Eiskalt,unmenschlich und gemein..


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. März 2008)

...so müssen wahre Downhiller sein hehe...heut abend gibt es noch den stuff bewegt...zumindest fitze sein crash in zeitlupe...ähnlich freundlich war auch stefan's reaktion , is aufm video drauf ...nur die wanderin die links ankommt und nicht auf dem bild ist lässt nen schrei...und fitze halt )


----------



## $tealth (2. März 2008)

kanns mir schon denken..hat ihn ausgelacht^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. März 2008)

http://rapidshare.com/files/96525026/fitzes_crash.mpg.html

muahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (2. März 2008)

Wuhahaha...

am ende...ja aa


----------



## Pilatus (3. März 2008)

Von wem kommt eigentlich das Haha?
Hab´s grad der Abteilung gezeigt und die haben sich köstlich amüsiert...


----------



## $tealth (3. März 2008)

Vom fahrbereit?


----------



## Pilatus (3. März 2008)

Auf wieviele Beiträge pro Tag kommst du eigentlich?
fahrbereit und Jochen waren auch in meiner engeren Auswahl der schuldigen.


----------



## $tealth (3. März 2008)

keine Ahnung..es werden nur 500 angezeigt..


----------



## TeeWorks (3. März 2008)

hehehehe.... astrein!  
war aber auch schon ne ganz gemeine längswurzel.


cheers
flo


----------



## $tealth (3. März 2008)

Wer die Gefahr nicht kennt hat was verpennt..in diesem Sinne-lustige action und es is ja nix schlimmeres passiert..
Wo sind eigentlich die Aufnahmen vom Ladyshapa?
Is doch in Todtnau "vom rechten Weg abgekommen" und bös in die Bäume eingeschlagen..


----------



## Pilatus (3. März 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> hehehehe.... astrein!
> war aber auch schon ne ganz gemeine längswurzel.
> 
> cheers
> flo



Welche gemeine Wurzel meinst du denn von den 87 Stück die da so rumliegen.


----------



## $tealth (3. März 2008)

die 37ste


----------



## TeeWorks (3. März 2008)

(...aber hey, bei einer rein wissenschaftlichen analyse der bilder fällt auf, dass du wirklich die einzige beschi***ene wurzel erwischt hast, die im spitzen winkel zu deiner fahrlinie liegt!!  )

yo, shice passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (3. März 2008)

Das Wort zum Montag


----------



## fahrbereit (4. März 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und noch die drei Poserkisten:



eines der drei räder ist nicht aus dem internet. wer findet es?



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> bewegte Bilder wird der Jochen irgendwann dazu beitragen. Mit !RICHTIG! fetter Action...



 ich hab mir das vi deo gerade angesehen...












und du wolltest mir in deinem schockzustand nicht glauben, dass es eben doch diese eine längswurzel war... 

köstlich


----------



## Pilatus (4. März 2008)

Alle haben sich amüsiert wie du einfach wieder weggelaufen bist


----------



## essential (4. März 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Alle haben sich amüsiert wie du einfach wieder weggelaufen bist



schwabe,schwabe...so kenn ich dich.... immer auf die schulter. schickes bikerkleid haste an...bist jetzt nen seriöser tourenfahrer oder was ?


----------



## Pilatus (5. März 2008)

Ich hab neue "seriöse" Freunde und muss nicht mehr mit so Gangstern in K-Town oder Grohn abhängen.
Dir muss schon langweilig sein, oder?


----------



## Pilatus (5. März 2008)

Hier wird eindeuteutig zu wenig gepöbelt!

Joche_the only hardcore mosher rocker: wann kommt das komplette Video? War überhaupt brauchbares Zeug dabei?


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. März 2008)

nicht allzuviel...bin einfach zu lahmarschig gefahren  wenns mir heut halbwegs langt kommt noch bisserl was aber ich bin voll im urlaub/packstress :>


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. März 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> nicht allzuviel...bin einfach zu lahmarschig gefahren  wenns mir heut halbwegs langt kommt noch bisserl was aber ich bin voll im urlaub/packstress :>



Und damit bist nicht allein.... 
Ich bin aber leider den restlichen Tag auch noch mit arbeiten beschäftigt und bekomm max. 5 Stunden Schlaf bevor es dann endlich losgeht!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (5. März 2008)

Mit was ist er nicht allein?
Stress wegen packen oder lahmarschig fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (5. März 2008)

> Stress wegen packen oder lahmarschig fahren?


Lahmarschig packen und schnell fahren?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. März 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Mit was ist er nicht allein?
> Stress wegen packen oder lahmarschig fahren?



Sagte und schrieb einer der lahmarschig umfällt!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (5. März 2008)

Face to Ground!
Fabi wollte Äkschn, hat er bekommen...


----------



## essential (5. März 2008)

mir ist auch langweilig. wenn ich mich an deine inkompetenz errinner will brauche ich nur noch auf das video von dir schauen. schöner abgang über den lenker, so kenn ich dich. ich hab das video im autostart.


----------



## Pilatus (5. März 2008)

essential schrieb:


> ich hab das video im autostart.


----------



## vnvrum (6. März 2008)

hi pilatus.

auch gerade das "legendäre" Wideo angesehen....
--> aus old life brian: da hama aber no mal glück ghabt...

wenn di net SO SUPER TOLL abgerollt hättest wäre deine olle schulter jetzt anders beinand...

uiuiuiuiui


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (7. März 2008)

wenn man sonst nix kann, sollte man wenigstens richtig auf die fresse fallen können


----------



## $tealth (7. März 2008)

Genau!  


*Ein anderes Thema:*
Ich ziehe mich aus diesem Sport zurück.
Die Gründe sind sowohl privater als auch persönlicher Natur. 
Genaueres werd ich hier aber nicht öffentlich posten.
Wers genau wissen will schreibt mir ne PM.


Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß in Zukunft.   Vielleicht werd ich auch mal als Zuschauer in Wildbad sein..Mal sehen was die Zeit und das Leben bringt.

Mein Account bleibt hier aber erhalten. Vielleicht komm ich als Fahrer irgendwann zurück..mal sehen.  

Mfg.Jonessy


----------



## TeeWorks (7. März 2008)

muha! ...so viel zum thema 'ansbergtracks'?  
(mal abgesehn davon dass ich mich persö'h'nlich und auch privat nie von meinen bikes trennen könnte... nieeeeee   )


----------



## $tealth (7. März 2008)

> muha! ...so viel zum thema 'ansbergtracks'?



Ich kann nicht rauslesen,wie du das jetzt gemeint hast..
Ich empfinde es aber als sehr taktlos.
Glaubst du etwa wirklich,das hat mit den trails irgendwas zu tun?
Glaubst ja wohl selber nicht. 
Die Tracks sind auch ohne mich nicht gestorben.


----------



## TeeWorks (7. März 2008)

Taktlos?  war doch nur ne frage?

tut mir leid, vllt. hab ichs auch falsch verstanden, aber wenn du öffentlich verkündest, dass du mit dem sport (in welcher form auch immer) nichts wirkliches mehr zu tun haben willst, zieht man halt den schluss, dass wohl solche projekte wie tracks bauen automatisch mit sterben?!? Also ich weiß nicht, wenn ich so viel anderes im Kopf hätte, und nicht mehr fahren gehen würde, hätte ich auch keine zeit mehr zum bauen... just my 2ct.


----------



## $tealth (7. März 2008)

Sry..klang für mich bissl komisch.
Es ist ganz einfach so, dass ich mich damit nicht mehr auseinandersetzen kann.
Entweder ganz oder garnicht. Bei mir ist es ganz.
Also ganz ganz. Komplett und so. Es gibt für mich auch kein zurück mehr weil ich lange genug gebraucht hab um diese schweren Entscheidung zu treffen.
Da kann und will ich nix mehr rückgängig machen.


----------



## TeeWorks (7. März 2008)

hihi, naja dann wars doch berechtigt, dass ich angepisst war heut Mittag. Aus den Tracks wird demnach absolut genausowenig, weil ich die meißte Zeit in M bin, organisatorisch deswegen kaum was voran gehen kann. ...naja, is deine Entscheidung. Wünsch trotzdem viel spass noch bei was auch immer .

so nu lassn wer mal den Rav-thread in Ruhe weiter amüsantes produzieren


----------



## Pilatus (8. März 2008)

Genau!
verpisst euch in den Wangen-Fred und lasst uns hier in Ruhe pöbeln


----------



## TeeWorks (8. März 2008)

PFF... mit vollem Mund spricht man nicht! Hat dir das noch keiner gesagt?


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. März 2008)

sagt mal kennen hier alle den wayne ? um nen sport aufzuhören wär mal ne voraussetzung den sport überhaupt betrieben zu haben...just my 5 cents


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (8. März 2008)

Der Wayne den ich kenn, der sagt dazu glaub ich auch nur eines. Word.


----------



## Thirty8 (10. März 2008)

Mahlzeit
joaa die saison´o8 Kickach hat schon wieder angefangen.. 
nur leider sind wir so manchen leutz unerwünscht.. :-(
wäre ne fette sache wenn sich paar zusammen tun und das rathaus stürmen um ne genemigung abzuholen 
bzw. den herr bürgermeister lieb drum bitten XD
bis denne
robby wir sehen uns im bikestudio ^^ 
mh.. graues demo


----------



## fahrbereit (11. März 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> wäre ne fette sache wenn sich paar zusammen tun und das rathaus stürmen um ne genemigung abzuholen
> bzw. den herr bürgermeister lieb drum bitten



Wärend in Kickach nur Erde von Kicker A, aufgebaut von X und Y, abtransportiert und an Stelle B durch verärgerte Biker F unf G wieder zu Kicker D aufgeschaufelt, und die Wochen darauf alles wieder rückgängig gemacht wurde, haben sich, wie du sagtest, ein paar Weingärtler zusammengetan, das Rathaus "gestürmt" und sich eine "Genehmigung" abgeholt.


----------



## Pilatus (11. März 2008)

Mich würde interessiern, wer dieser X und dieser Y waren, die den geilsten jemals gebauten Step up abgebaut haben. 
Ich glaub das war so ein Poser mit einem grauen Demo


----------



## Thirty8 (12. März 2008)

mh..
naja x bzw. y müssten wir gewesen sein!
aber wieso wesshalb poser? kommt einfach mal nach kickach könnts ihr sehen was wie so fabreziert ham und ne runde rocken..
die genemigung gilt die für kickach oder in wgt bzw. die ******** rv?
bis die tage


----------



## Thirty8 (12. März 2008)

ehhrmm..
was sollen wir eig. abgebaut haben? wir haben neue sachen aufgebaut aber abgebaut.. wüsste ich mal nichts!


----------



## Pilatus (12. März 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> die genemigung gilt die für kickach oder in wgt bzw. die ******** rv?



Nessenreben

aber geht ihr mal kickach roggen...


----------



## Thirty8 (12. März 2008)

wie sihets eig. aus in nessenreben..
ich war mal dort aber das war... naja ewig her
da waren ein paar hügel das ganze sag aus wie en dirtpark von downhill nix zu erkennen..


----------



## VorBerger (13. März 2008)

dirtpark?! schön wärs technische bmx strecke triffts glaub besser
ich persönlich denk das nessenreben ne andere zielgruppe hat als kickach. 
es ist ja wirklich toll das die elite in weingarten eine genehmigung hat aber anstatt jetzt alle die ohne diese bauen zu "dissen" sollte man vielleicht tipps geben wie kickach legal werden könnte?? 
bei randale im rathaus bin ich natürlich mit am start! ansonsten mach ich mir die hände aber nicht schmutzig

grüß janosch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (13. März 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> vielleicht tipps geben wie kickach legal werden könnte??



Soweit ich das ganze jetzt verstanden hab ist das prob nur bei den richtig fetten sachen, die den leuten vom Rathaus zu heftig erscheinen. denke mal wenn anstatt nem double en table gebaut wird dürfts kein problem sein. Denn da kann auch so ein alter mann wie der mit dem M3 drüber rollen . 

Double hat eben den nachteil das bei zu kurzer flugphase die landung schmerzhaft wird. Also eher als gefahrenquelle einzustufen. Beim Table kannst sich rantasten. Also easy.

En table lässt sich definitiv auch sehr mächtig bauen. Finde aber das in Kickach auf jeden ne Buddel session ansteht. Sonst haben wir da bald nix mehr....

Und kein Müll machen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Das ist im moment, wie ich gehört hab, ein ganz großes problem. 



VorBerger schrieb:


> bei randale im rathaus bin ich natürlich mit am start! ansonsten mach ich mir die hände aber nicht schmutzig



Das hätt ich auch nicht anders vermutet


----------



## Thirty8 (13. März 2008)

das mit den tables da haste schon recht jedoch wer hat groß lust nen dicken erdehaufen wo hinzubasteln wenn man eh drüber fliegt? 
klar sind doubles bissl risikoreich aber wenns dich legt dann legts dich halt  kannste nix machen außer gasgeben!
die buddel session hat schon läääängst begonnen aber son arbeitstier wie der robby eben is hat er ja keine zeit mh.. 
wenn wir so weiter machen wie wir begonnen haben wird kickach spätestens im sommer richtig hardcore wenn es heißt die schwerkraft zu besiegen ^^
wie dem auch sei


----------



## Thirty8 (13. März 2008)

sh!t stimmt das mit dem müll.. das war schon immer ein problem wie es aussieht, da brauchste erde für nen kicker, buddelst nen halbenmeter auf einmal kommt ne bierflasche raus oder son zeugs -.-
wir hatten das letztesjahr so gelöst: müllsack an baumnageln und wenn er voll is en neuen hin und den alten direkt in wald rein  nahhH in container und gut is, ging eingentlich ganz gut!
mfg


----------



## VorBerger (13. März 2008)

schmeißt einfach den müll zwischen die doubles


----------



## Thirty8 (13. März 2008)

dann hätten wir ja unsere tables


----------



## fahrbereit (13. März 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> ich persönlich denk das nessenreben ne andere zielgruppe hat als kickach.


Richtig! Jeder, der ein Fahrrad hat - auch wenn er nicht so gut fahren kann und vielleicht erst 11 oder jünger ist. 

Was in Kickach mir zumindest immer unklar war: Was kann ich da fahren, wolang geht es, wo komme ich raus und darf ich das überhaupt? Werde ich nicht vielleicht von Wanderern oder normalen Tourenfahrern in eine Schublade gesteckt, nur weil ich gerne Trails fahre?



VorBerger schrieb:


> es ist ja wirklich toll das die elite in weingarten eine genehmigung hat aber anstatt jetzt alle die ohne diese bauen zu "dissen" sollte man vielleicht tipps geben wie kickach legal werden könnte??



Das ist der falsche Ansatz. Höchstwahrscheinlich nie. Irgendwann ging mal um, Kickach sei Wasserschutzgebiet. Nessenreben wurde auch nur erwhlt, weil dort seit Jahren:

1. nichts los ist/war
2. ohnehin kein auf natürliche Weise gewachsener Wald steht, da dort schon ewig bevor der Scchiessstand angelegt wurde
3. daher auch keine "wichtigen" Pflanzen von Forstamt ausgemacht wurden
4. der Boden von Patronenhülsen bis Glasscherben wohl noch einiges mehr...
und 5. die Stadt ein Interresse daran hat, dieses Brachland in ein "Erholungs- und Sportgebiet Nessenreben" einzubeziehen, was der Hauptgrund des Erfolges sein wird. 

"Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort" beschreibt es wohl am besten. Da kann  man schlecht Tipps geben, wie das geht.
Schaut in mein Profil, da findet ihr unter -alle Themen von fahrbereit- mehrere Ansätze. 
Noch eine Kleinigkeit ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen:
Der Wille und Einsatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (13. März 2008)

no comment


----------



## fahrbereit (13. März 2008)

d.h.?


----------



## VorBerger (13. März 2008)

hurensohn bleibt hurensohn


----------



## Thirty8 (13. März 2008)

who is who


----------



## Thirty8 (17. März 2008)

Scheiss Wetter..


----------



## vnvrum (18. März 2008)

was isn hier los, -> nix los? es wird frühling und daher sind alle am biken? glaub i euch jetzt mal net. Seits einfach zu faul, oder immer am Saufen?
Das mit meiner hand klappt leider, leider, leider noch net, so war ich dem letzten monat am WE halt anders gas gebend unterwegs. Einmal Disco Abend Shaken (tanzen, nicht getränk (obwohl das auch)) -> wie 2h spinning. 
Ich mach das ja nur alles um in Form zu bleiben. Ehrlich.

cu


----------



## fahrbereit (22. März 2008)

nö, doch nicht


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. März 2008)

Meine Fresse ist hier alles fett... Ich glaub ich komm zurueck, mach nen Seecontainer fertig und ab und weg....

Gruess euch alle aus Fashion Island Newport California.

Steh grad im Applestore am Rechner.....

Bis naechste Woche, back in Germany!!!!


----------



## Robsen (23. März 2008)

Mein neues Mobbed.  


Antriebssteuerung X-tra light + Wurfanker-Kontrolle





Steuerzentrale: präzision trifft auf stabilität





Pedal to the Metal





170mm FSR gefedert  





Kampfgewicht 17000gramm


----------



## Thirty8 (23. März 2008)

das teil kennen wir doch! sehr geil!
robby da hast en schönes radl zusammengebastelt!
nächstes weekend kickach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (23. März 2008)

*Poser!*

ja ne, ist nicht schlecht geworden. Aber warum die Felgen?


----------



## Robsen (23. März 2008)

Ein lob von Dir??? muss ich erst mal in meinen Playboy Kalender eintragen 



Pilatus schrieb:


> Aber warum die Felgen?


 => Die XTR Shifter waren so teuer


----------



## Pilatus (23. März 2008)

wer kauft sich denn auch xtr schifter?


----------



## TeeWorks (23. März 2008)

jo, hab ja scho geschrieben, was ich von dem radl halt, voll da scheiss. 

...huh, der thomson vorbau is auch das nächste, was an mein 6.6 drankommt!!  

...bin auch gespannt, wann deine rollenlager vom shitguide aufgeben 

Kickach nächstes wochenende? wär cool, könnt ich evtl. auch vorbeikommen.


----------



## Thirty8 (24. März 2008)

alles klar wenn das wetter mitspielt am weekend kickach alter grillplatz!
ich hoff es kommen auch en paar...
bis denne


----------



## TeeWorks (24. März 2008)

wie weekend? fr sa und so? 

...wenn dann hab ich glaub am freitag am ehesten zeit mal vorbei zu schaun.


----------



## Thirty8 (25. März 2008)

fr sa so 
wie gesagt wenn das wetter mitspielt!


----------



## Thirty8 (25. März 2008)

jetzt gibs was für die äugelein
hab ma was zusammengebastelt - anschaun 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=s7CbodROniQ


----------



## fahrbereit (25. März 2008)

immerhin voll im trend

btw:
wenn stumpfe flatdrops irgendwann eine olympische disziplin werden, könnt ihr auf eine legalisierung von "einzelkickern ohne landung bei denen man eigentlich nur enorm weit und tief fliegen kann/muss, was für das material des körpers und des bikes enorm schlecht ist" hoffen.
super trick, leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (25. März 2008)

mowl?


----------



## fahrbereit (25. März 2008)

gerne


----------



## Thirty8 (25. März 2008)

nich mal verstehen tuts der junge
wasn eig. los?
hauptsache dissen oder wie seh ich das?
wir sind keine bmx menschen die auf ebenen rumheizen da kannste grad wandern gehen..
kaum hat man ne genemigung für son paar hügel, ist alles gut und recht, aber schau mal wir haben keine genemigung davür 100mal mehr action und adrenalin im schädel wie in nem bmx park.. T_T
wie dem auch sei.. scheiss wetter


----------



## fahrbereit (25. März 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> nich mal verstehen tuts der junge
> wasn eig. los?


ich hab kein age, vielleicht das?



Thirty8 schrieb:


> hauptsache dissen oder wie seh ich das?


du siehst das falsch.


Thirty8 schrieb:


> wir sind keine bmx menschen die auf ebenen rumheizen da kannste grad wandern gehen..


hier ist auch kein einziger "bmx mensch", ich bin lediglich der einzige, der unter anderem ein bmx-rad hat, das war's.


Thirty8 schrieb:


> kaum hat man ne genemigung für son paar hügel, ist alles gut und recht,


keine genehmigung für ein paar hügel! die stadt weingarten hat einer unterschriftenaktion für eine dirt-strecke zugestimmt und geld, boden und einen kontaktmann zur verfügung gestellt. ein öffentlichkeitsprojekt. quasi: macht vernünftige vorschläge was ihr wollt, begründet eure wahl, plant die strecke, besorgt material, besorgt einen bagger, besorgt was immer ihr braucht, dann baut das ding selber(wenn ihr es nicht macht, machen es ein paar bauarbeiter, die gewöhnlich z.b. parkplätze bauen oder randsteine setzen), aber es gehört euch nicht, ihr dürft es nur benutzen - nichts weiter! vom status für den biker also wie in kickach, nur legal.



Thirty8 schrieb:


> aber schau mal wir haben keine genemigung


bis der erste sich oder jemand anderen ernsthaft verletzt/-wird...



Thirty8 schrieb:


> davür 100mal mehr action und adrenalin im schädel wie in nem bmx park


das bezweifle ich massivst (wahrscheinlich hat noch keiner von euch bmx race gesehen), aber es sind persönliche Vorlieben - soll jeder selbst entscheiden.

und hier wird nicht gedisst. außer gegen Pilatus, dann ist es ok.


----------



## TeeWorks (25. März 2008)

hui is hier die luft scho wieder bleihaltig!

ok... 2nd round, 2:1 fahrbereit

aaaaaaaand FIGHT! 




mein senf: bmx race is krank, flatdroppen auch


----------



## Pilatus (25. März 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> 100mal mehr action und adrenalin im schädel wie in nem bmx park



kann das Video jetzt leider nicht anschauen. Aber ich kann mir das in etwa denken, wie das aussieht.

Mit meinem Kommentar warte ich also, bis ich es anschauen konnte. Aber grundsätzlich steh ich hinter dem fahrbereit.

aso, Flatdrobben ist der größte schmä der geschichte. Da seid ihr ein paar Jahre zu spät.
Bmx-Track ist nur dann doof zu fahren, wenn man nicht fahrradfahren kann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (25. März 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> außer gegen Pilatus, dann ist es ok.



Seh ich ja jetzt erst!

Leckmichamarsch!


----------



## essential (26. März 2008)

als in einem bmxpark.......


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. März 2008)

so schlimm finde ich die sprünge gar nicht die im video zu sehen sind...nur das gemoshe gefällt mir net...da fehlt style und fashion


----------



## TeeWorks (28. März 2008)

soo... noch irgend jemand außer mir morgen in kickach?


----------



## Thirty8 (28. März 2008)

hier!


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. März 2008)

me


----------



## TeeWorks (28. März 2008)

cool sinwa schonmal 3, vllt. kann ich noch nen kumpel von mir aus kisslegg überreden (is im moment eher noch cc-fraktion.... noch  ) 

morgen noch bissl trockener... wird huralasig


----------



## Thirty8 (28. März 2008)

wir sind 4 (moe kommst türlich auch)


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. März 2008)

sorry an alle schaufler aber ich habe heut völlig vrpennt...verdammter jetlag...ich hab dann mal angefangen unsere bewegte aufnahmen zu schneiden.

hier mal Laguna Beach Helmcam Version :

http://rapidshare.com/files/103173883/telonic_helmcam.mpg.html


----------



## TeeWorks (29. März 2008)

hast aber schööönstes wetter verpasst  
war echt cool in kickach heut... bin beindruckt was ihr da trotz flachem gelände alles aufgebaut habt (muss halt nur noch der bruch weggeräumt werden) - ganz abgesehn von den steilhängen mit den kickern und dem wallride, die sind ja mal supergeil 

bis zum nächsten mal!

Bis densen
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (29. März 2008)

yoaa war ganz gemütlich 
fjedn dicke session!
ich würd sagen, nächstes wochenende um die selbe uhrzeit am selben ort
bis denne


----------



## Thirty8 (29. März 2008)

ach ja .. dankeschön


----------



## Mecka-Joe (30. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6141


----------



## TeeWorks (30. März 2008)

nettes video fab!!   ...ganz nach meinem geschmack was es da so zum fahren gibt  *auchwill*


----------



## Pilatus (30. März 2008)

Mecka-Joe schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6141



was willst du uns damit sagen?


----------



## Thirty8 (30. März 2008)

Fehler

Dieser Eintrag existiert nicht.

sag ich dazu..


----------



## fahrbereit (31. März 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was willst du uns damit sagen?



Die line, welche ja_ uuunmöglich _ist, habe ich gestern noch (fast) fertig gemacht und bin sogar schon (fast) flüssig durchgekommen.

Aber dass man da keine Bremsspuren machen kann, stimmt schon, wenn du das meintest...

Aus Jucks hat der plug gestern noch meine Zeit grob gemessen:

Komplette Runde, von Starthügel bis letzter step down sind es 41 Sekunden.

Und jetzt kommst _*du *_Bürostuhlbeschwerer und Freizeitmanchmalbiker und passierst die Stelle nach spätestens 35 Sekunden


----------



## Pilatus (31. März 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Die line, welche ja_ uuunmöglich _ist, habe ich gestern noch (fast) fertig gemacht und bin sogar schon (fast) flüssig durchgekommen.



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Bist du denn nochmal flüssig hingefallen?



fahrbereit schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommst _*du *_Bürostuhlbeschwerer und Freizeitmanchmalbiker und passierst die Stelle nach spätestens 35 Sekunden



Kein Thema!
vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche ja wieder fit. Dann messen wir mal meine Zeit...


----------



## fahrbereit (1. April 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Bist du denn nochmal flüssig hingefallen?


wenn keiner guckt, ist's doof. dann fahr' ich nur noch seidenweich, damit ich mir bloß nichts tue.



Pilatus schrieb:


> Kein Thema!
> vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche ja wieder fit. Dann messen wir mal meine Zeit...


*wo hab ich jetzt den zettel mit den... ah da: soo...und noch ein strich bei "Kein Thema!
vielleicht bin ich nächste Woche ja wieder fit. Dann messen wir mal meine Zeit..." 
oh!, schon sooo viele. hmmm. typisch!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (1. April 2008)

war heut auch mal radeln ...erstaunlicherweise gar net so weit weg von fahrbereits zeit und bei der 2. hälfte des kurses liegt noch ne menge zeit rum


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. April 2008)

kann ich nur bestätigen, zeit wurde von mir gemessen!!! und bis 19. April gibts ja noch genug trainingseinheiten, gelle!!!


----------



## Pilatus (2. April 2008)

kommt ihr lieber mal zum buddeln.


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. April 2008)

labersack...das soltest mal an andere richten als an uns, muchacho


----------



## fahrbereit (2. April 2008)

hier braucht sich keiner über den anderen erheben... wir Wler profitieren am meissten.

und wer regelmässig schaufelt, kennt bald die versteckten abkürzungen und topfebenen linien oder macht sich welche


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. April 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> kommt ihr lieber mal zum buddeln.



solche kommentare könnte man sich auch sparen, meiner meinung nach!
CU bei der nächsten Schaufelaktion oder lieber bei der nächsten Biersession


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (2. April 2008)

Es sollte ein ironischer Unterton dabeisein. Sorry. Wollte euch nicht angreifen. 
Aber man hat euch schon lange nicht mehr auf der Strecke gesehen.


----------



## fahrbereit (2. April 2008)

das lag mit grosser sicherheit daran: die jungs waren 3 wochen auf der anderen seite des erdballs.

ansonsten wiederhole ich mich:

hier braucht sich keiner über den anderen erheben... wir Wler profitieren am meissten.


----------



## Pilatus (2. April 2008)

Ich bin Ravensburger. Und der Threadtitel heißt Ravensburger Trails.
Also verpissst euch!


----------



## fahrbereit (2. April 2008)

ihr werdet euch umsehen wenn ich mich verpissse...


----------



## Pilatus (2. April 2008)

Dann werd ich mich nicht mehr umsehen, weil ich endlich ruhe hab


----------



## Thirty8 (2. April 2008)

bla bla bla
haut euch am besten die köpfe ein!
KOMMT MAL NACH KICKACH VERADMMT


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. April 2008)

War heut in Kickach, gestern in Nessenreben.

Nessenreben reizt im Moment mehr wie Kickach, findet auch Voodoo  

Und die Köpfe hauen wir uns auf jeden Fall ein, lass dass mal unsere Sorge sein.

@Pilatus: Hab 5 Kisten Spezial Riegeldichtbier im Keller und ich brauch ja wohl nicht betonen was damit zu tun ist!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (2. April 2008)

Vor oder nach dem Köpfe einhauen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. April 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Vor oder nach dem Köpfe einhauen?



Davor, ich brauch Zielwasser!


----------



## Pilatus (2. April 2008)

gegen mich brauchst du Mut!

Wir verprügeln einfach diejenigen, die kein Bier trinken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (2. April 2008)

ok dann komm ich schonmal nich


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. April 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> gegen mich brauchst du Mut!
> 
> Wir verprügeln einfach diejenigen, die kein Bier trinken...



das cool, dann können wir ja schon davor bei fahrbereit reinschauen  

by the way.... non beer drinkers sucks in every case....


----------



## $tealth (2. April 2008)

Hallo @ all  
Ich kann mich so halbwegs zurückmelden..
Wenn die Reha gut verläuft kann i auch in a paar Monaten wieder Biken..mal sehn.


----------



## Pilatus (2. April 2008)

Kannst du dich vielleicht mal entscheiden?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. April 2008)

Möcht mal wissen was der Typ machen würde wenn er sein Krempel wie z.B. so en Norco schon verkauft hätte!!!!
Wieder en neues aufbauen und nach wenig gefahren bis gar nicht, wieder dem Sport den Rücken kehrt und zwar für "IMMER"

Muss ich mir merken, mach ich auch so wenn ich mich das nächste mal zerleg oder wieder meine Bänder reißen!

Darauf trink ich jetzt erstmal ein Bier und Gute Nacht


----------



## $tealth (2. April 2008)

> meine Bänder reißen


kinderkram..sorry aber bei mir wars/isses bissl komplizierter..
ich bin echt froh das jetzt vielleicht doch alles gut wird..also vielleicht.
sah nähmlich bis vor kurzem ganz anders aus.
und hast recht, wenn ich mein kruscht schon verkauft hätt..wärs das halt dann gewesen und fertig.


----------



## frireida (3. April 2008)

seid doch mal nich so böße sondern lieber froh das es ihm wieder (einigermaßen) gut geht!
Stellt euch mal vor ihr wärt so stark verletzt das ihr beinahe das biken aufgeben müsstet!!!

Ich freu mich auf jeden fall für joh!


----------



## $tealth (3. April 2008)

> ihr wärt so stark verletzt


öhm..ich war/bin nicht "verletzt" ..zumindest nicht durch einen Unfall.
naja..bin jetzt mal positiv und hoff, dass alles wird mit der Zeit


----------



## Thirty8 (3. April 2008)

die größte verletzung bringt uns das bier
aber dieses risiko gehen wir doch gerne ein
zum wohl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (3. April 2008)

prost


----------



## TeeWorks (3. April 2008)

oh mann joh....     ...you made my day...


----------



## $tealth (3. April 2008)

wie meinsch des?
hascht was net verstanden? ou man ich drück mich au immer unverständlicher aus...oioi
ah ich glaub i weis was meinst- weil ich geschrieben hab i wär nicht "verletzt"..beachte mal die Anführungszeichen.
es gab komplikationen mit der letzten op.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. April 2008)

frireida schrieb:


> seid doch mal nich so böße sondern lieber froh das es ihm wieder (einigermaßen) gut geht!
> Stellt euch mal vor ihr wärt so stark verletzt das ihr beinahe das biken aufgeben müsstet!!!
> 
> Ich freu mich auf jeden fall für joh!



das mag ja alles sein. doch bin ich der meinung, dass man nicht jeden lebensschritt in nem forum kund tun muss. das nervt und interessiert keine sau.  
genau so gut hätte ich vor en paar jahren jeden schritt meiner chemotherapie etc. mit euch oder anderen teilen können, nur denke ich das dies der falsche ort und zeit gewesen wäre und auch heute noch ist. so ne ******* passiert nunmal und bestimmt nicht nur einer von 20 personen 

evtl. wäre es manchmal hilfreich sich erst gedanken über seinen post zu machen, anstatt gleich in die tastatur zu hacken.


----------



## Pilatus (3. April 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> mit euch oder anderen teilen



Hauptsache du teilst das Bier mit uns


----------



## $tealth (3. April 2008)

Nun mal langsam...Is okey ich habs verstanden das wieder alle angepisst sind..kann ich auch verstehn..hätt vll echt mal vorher nachdenen sollen..tja aber im inet is ja alles so schnell geschrieben..
Sorry!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. April 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hauptsache du teilst das Bier mit uns



Hab ich etwa schonmal nicht an Dich gedacht und mein Bier nicht mit Dir geteilt????


----------



## DEMOlishen (3. April 2008)

Bier unser,
das du bist in Glase
gesegnet werde dein Erfinder,
mein Rausch komme,
Dein Wille geschehe,
wie im Himmel - so auch in der Kneipe.
Unser Durst still uns heute,
und vergib uns unsere Schulden,
wie auch wir vergeben unseren Glaeubigern.
Und fuehre uns nicht in die Milchbar,
sondern gib uns die Kraft weiter zu trinken,
denn Dein ist der Durst, der Rausch und die Seligkeit.
PROST!


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Hab ich etwa schonmal nicht an Dich gedacht und mein Bier nicht mit Dir geteilt????



ich hoffe nicht


----------



## Robsen (4. April 2008)




----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2008)

Eigentlich müsste da stehen: entstand unter Mitwirkung (...) der Bike-Szene Oberzell und etwas Weingarten (...)


----------



## fahrbereit (4. April 2008)

Wenn man seine eigene Wohnung umräumen will, und das andere machen lässt, ist es ziehmlich doof hinterher zu sagen, eigentlich wollte ich weiße Wände und den Tisch da drüben haben...


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2008)

häh?
Ich meinte damit: Oberzell hat mitgewirkt, Weingarten hat etwas mitgewirkt.


----------



## fahrbereit (4. April 2008)

ja, und ich meinte: wenn oberzell sooo viel einfliessend mitgewirkt _hätte_, stünde das auch da, weil entweder vom flyergestalter anerkannt, oder von dir selber hingeschrieben.

nun mach dich nicht schlechter als du ohnehin schon bist. bekenne dich zu weingarten! weingarten ist gut für dich!


----------



## Thirty8 (4. April 2008)

weingarten is fürn arsch
und das ist tatsache!


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> ja, und ich meinte: wenn oberzell sooo viel einfliessend mitgewirkt _hätte_, stünde das auch da, weil entweder vom flyergestalter anerkannt, oder von dir selber hingeschrieben.
> 
> nun mach dich nicht schlechter als du ohnehin schon bist. bekenne dich zu weingarten! weingarten ist gut für dich!



aso. Also wurde meine Arbeit nicht anerkannt!

Ich mach mich auf den Weg. bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (4. April 2008)

Sei froh, dass dein geschlafe, dein dummgeschwätz, dein gepose und dein befehlen nicht als dankeszeile auf den 4000 flyern steht.


----------



## luki!!! (4. April 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> weingarten is fürn arsch
> und das ist tatsache!



richtig !


----------



## Thirty8 (4. April 2008)

Bier Bier Bier Bier Bier Biiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## Lörr (4. April 2008)




----------



## Thirty8 (4. April 2008)

da hast recht!
da müssen mindestens schon 3 im schädel sein!
zum wohl!


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. April 2008)

du machst dem pilatus langsam konkurrenz in sachen bier saufe ...


----------



## Pilatus (5. April 2008)

beer is good for you!


----------



## Pilatus (5. April 2008)

und noch ein Tip für euch:






bei dem Wtter brauchen wir dringend einen alternativplan.
was machen wir heute?


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. April 2008)

also heut abend bei mir saufen...bier sponsored by StinkyPrimo und so...aber heut mittag ? wollt auch mich grad über das sauwetter beschweren :0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (5. April 2008)

scheiss wetter kannste nix machen
außer? bier trinken natürlich!
ja wie sponsored bier??
ich bin dabei bring auch was mit wann wo?
wäre ne chillige sache?!


----------



## Thirty8 (5. April 2008)

ich trink schonmal im vorraus!
und denkt dran: "bier zählt nicht unter alkohol,
sondern unter Grundnahrungsmittel!"
also lasst euch nicht lumpen.. hoch den humpen!
prost


----------



## TeeWorks (5. April 2008)

http://www.anonyme-alkoholiker.de/content/04meet/04mliste.php?plzgebiet=88&titel=h04de

...ohne kommentar


----------



## Thirty8 (5. April 2008)

standart pegel: 4-6 bier am tag


----------



## Thirty8 (5. April 2008)

ach ja.. mein scanner is am arsch
ich muss das bei moe machen!
ich kümmer mich so schnell wie möglich drum!
machet jut


----------



## TeeWorks (5. April 2008)

jojo, nur kein stress...


prooscht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. April 2008)

PILATUS wo bisch DUUUUUUUU​
Ich drink die Kiste doch nicht ohne Dich!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (5. April 2008)

Bin quasi schon unterwegs!
Bis später


----------



## fahrbereit (7. April 2008)

Ein Spaten fehlt seit gestern.

Pilatus, Jochen, wo habt ihr den hingelegt?

Und jetzt kein Gelaber von wegen: "Keine Ahnung" oder "Ich hab nichts mitgenommen"!

Nachdenken: Wo habt ihr was gemacht und wo habt ihr aufgehört was zu machen.


----------



## Lörr (7. April 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Ein _Spaten_ fehlt seit gestern.



vielleicht ausgetrunken?  ^^ der witz musste sein


----------



## fahrbereit (7. April 2008)

Es sind doch gerade die Biertrinker, die immerzu hönisch behaupten, man solle erstmal in deren Alter kommen, aber schon nach 10km Ebene und drei Gesamtwochenstunden körperlicher Arbeit bereits "den Geist aufgeben".

Wer zuletzt lacht...


----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2008)

Das ist schon wieder so lang her...

Das letzte mal hab ich auf dem Triple mit dem Spaten gearbeitet. 
Dann hab ich ihn vor dem Triple rechts (wenn man drauf zu fährt) hin den Wall gesteckt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. April 2008)

ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung dass es nur ein Spaten gesamt gab...aber ich kann mich klarerweise auch irren


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. April 2008)

Ist das jetzt der Ersatz für die verlorene Ostereiersuche im April. Jetzt werden Spaten gesucht oder wie


----------



## fahrbereit (9. April 2008)

...und hier die aufpolierte Version für Naive


----------



## Thirty8 (10. April 2008)

wer kommt mit nach badwildbad
wann wäre noch zu klären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (10. April 2008)

Wildbad wär auch mal was das stimmt


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. April 2008)

Freitag abend???

Wie wärs mal wieder mit Schinderhannes???

Trinken Essen Trinken


----------



## Lörr (10. April 2008)

wie kommt man eigendlich zu den strecken bei euch? ich hatte nämlich vor wenn mein neues rad da ist mal da zu fahren... sieht ja recht interessant aus was ich da von fotos und videos kenne, daher würd ich auch ganz gern mal xD


----------



## Thirty8 (10. April 2008)

welche lines?
kickach? wenn ja meldest dich


----------



## Thirty8 (10. April 2008)

Ich Will Nach Badwildbad Verdammt


----------



## Lörr (10. April 2008)

^^ hmm frag mich nur wo das ist xD also kickach klingt gut, kenn ich zwar nicht aber egal... wäre halt n recht weiter weg nach da daher: gibts da irgendwo n bahnhof in der nähe?


----------



## Thirty8 (11. April 2008)

yo in ravensburg
da könnten wir dich auch abholen bzw. woher kommste?
kickach klingt gut? 
-kickach gibt dir den kick-


----------



## Lörr (11. April 2008)

^^ abholen wär weit, aus neufrach (salem  )

oder meinteste aus ravensburg?

hat sich beantwortet, du schriebst da könnten...


----------



## TeeWorks (11. April 2008)

...so, hab mal kickach für samstag ab ca. 11 angepeilt, diesmal wird der herr kollege auch mitkommen  

zufällig sonst noch jemand da? 

cheerio
Flo

P.S: @ 38: wasn mit deinem scanner? foto?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (11. April 2008)

sehr geil
HIER!!! bin aufjedenfall am start.. wie jedentag?
dann können wir auch den anderen shize klären!
ach mal so nebenbei gesagt: 
ZUM WOHL!


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Freitag abend???
> 
> Wie wärs mal wieder mit Schinderhannes???
> 
> Trinken Essen Trinken



Also ich weiß ja nicht, ob das eine sooo gute Idee ist...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. April 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, ob das eine sooo gute Idee ist...



Du darfst das Essen natürlich auch weglassen


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2008)

Ok!


----------



## fahrbereit (11. April 2008)

Ich bitte höflichst darum, morgen nicht wie bereits gewohnt hier rumzuhängen, Kaffee zu trinken und die Kippen vor die Tür zu werfen. Das hat sich für die Zukunft sowieso erledigt!

Wer trotzdem schon früh unterwegs sein will, fragt bitte den Thomas ob und wann er morgen anfängt. Sonst hat das Bikestudio jetzt auch einen Schlüssel und den Wille - was mann so gehört hat...

Letztes Wochenende!


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2008)

Das Kaffeetrinken lass ich mir nicht verbieten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (11. April 2008)

Wo du ab sofort deinen Kaffee herbekommst, ist mir wurscht.


----------



## Thirty8 (11. April 2008)

zickenkrieg?

Oberammergau??
BadWildBad??
Todnau??

ich will heizen
meldet euch!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. April 2008)

HEUTE 20:30 Uhr Schinderhannes Weingarten


----------



## Thirty8 (12. April 2008)

hat jemand en sram-trigger zu verkaufen?
am liebsten en 9er 0er oder 7er


----------



## Lörr (12. April 2008)

[hier stand mal was ]


----------



## Thirty8 (12. April 2008)

*fragezeichen*


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. April 2008)




----------



## Jochen_DC (12. April 2008)




----------



## frireida (12. April 2008)

da wird man ja richtig neidisch^^
will auch


----------



## Thirty8 (12. April 2008)

sehr geil
wo isn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (12. April 2008)

ich tippe auf south california


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. April 2008)

SoCal. Die Bilder sind vom Telonics Trail (Laguna Hills).
War sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. April 2008)

und jetzt der gag , alle bilder stammen aus nem video ...stinky soll ich Deine auch gleich noch posten oder willst das selber machen ?


----------



## Lörr (12. April 2008)

schéiß die wand an, was nutzt du für ne video kamera?!?


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. April 2008)




----------



## SpeedyR (12. April 2008)

Thema:* RAVENSBURGER* Trails 

Ja Bruuutal..Da muss ich mal vorbeikommen   

Grüsse aus dem verregneten Oberfranken

Rafa


----------



## TeeWorks (12. April 2008)

hah... aber sind das bilder, rausgeschnitten ausm video - oder standbilder?  

was für ne cam hattet ihr dabei? (außer der helmcam)

war supernice heut in kickach... nur der letzte run auf dem längeren trail war nochmal richtig fies, scheiss regen, mein radl wiegt jetzt statt 16 wahrscheinlich 17kg   - war aber lustige schlammschlacht 

cheers @ all
Flo


----------



## Thirty8 (12. April 2008)

yop war geil!
hab mir eben nen trigger besorgt und mein sram mal hingebastelt
kommste morgen auch wieder? @teeworks
morgen wird der großtel vertiggeschaufelt!
morgen wird abgehoben!
proschhhhht


----------



## TeeWorks (12. April 2008)

wenn ich zeit hab, kann aber nix versprechen... 'business' 

bis densen, cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (12. April 2008)

business.. haste en puff aufgemacht?


----------



## TeeWorks (12. April 2008)

wer brauchn heut noch puffs, eskort is das stichwort, solltest du doch wissen!


----------



## Thirty8 (12. April 2008)

wie wärs einfach mit ner 
bananenschaalenrecyclingsorganisation?
oder ner apfelentschalungsgmbh&cokg


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. April 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> und jetzt der gag , alle bilder stammen aus nem video ...stinky soll ich Deine auch gleich noch posten oder willst das selber machen ?



 aber gerne doch, wenn zeit hast, warum nicht


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. April 2008)

here we go


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. April 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. April 2008)

Sehr sehr geil, wann setzen wir uns wieder in Flieger???

Aber das nächste mal nur mit One Way Ticket, because I will never come back. Höchstens um die dt. Autobahn zu genießen.


----------



## $tealth (13. April 2008)

wow 
alles super geile Bilder!
die Geschwindigkeit kommt super rüber 
muss das krass gewesen sein


----------



## TeeWorks (13. April 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



  ui bitter, warum bist abgestiegen? 

Ansonsten: son Trip steht bei mir auf jeden Fall auch noch in näherer Zukunft auf der Liste 

cheers


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. April 2008)

ja mach das auf alle fälle , sowas is supergeil !

von heute


----------



## TeeWorks (13. April 2008)

fettes wetter war das heut, ich wollt eigentlich mal vorbeischaun, habs aber zeitlich weder nach kickach noch nach nessenreben geschafft  - blieb nur noch das radl von seiner schlammschicht von gestern zu befreien 





die fotos von der strecke schaun schonmal recht geil aus! 

cheers
Flo


----------



## Thirty8 (14. April 2008)

hat wer was schickes zu verkaufen was bremst?
hope formula code etc?


----------



## plug (14. April 2008)

wie allgemeinhin bekannt findet am samstag den 19. april 2008 die eröffnung der neu gebauten fahrradstrecke in weingarten nessenreben statt. geplant ist für diesen tag auch ein race. alle racer und möchtegern racer können sich für dieses rennen im fahrradshop fahrbereit in wgt anmelden. eine anmeldung ist darüberhinaus auch am veranstaltungstag in nessenreben bis 15 uhr möglich. der start des rennens ist für 16 uhr vorgesehen. es wird in 3 verschiedenen altersklassen gestartet: bis einschl. 12 J.; 13 - 17 J.; ab 18 J.. geld- und sachpreise zu gewinnen. dopingkontrollen sind nicht geplant. es darf mit allen fahrradtypen gestartet werden.


----------



## Thirty8 (14. April 2008)

nessenreben...


----------



## TeeWorks (14. April 2008)

Zwei mal Hayes MX-2 160mm   :kotz: ...willst haben?


----------



## Thirty8 (15. April 2008)

nah
trotzdem danke!
kommste am samstag?
können wir mal die ganze sache klären, da gibts so einiges was mir noch eingefallen is!
bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (15. April 2008)

näh, kann nich weg hier  
...aber schick mir doch einfach mal ne ausführliche mail mit allen ideen - da komma sicher schneller weiter als wenn wer lang diskutieren. 
...und mach endlich ma fotos, so schwer kanns doch nit sein 

cheers


----------



## Thirty8 (16. April 2008)

haste recht!
ich tu mein bestes
ich hab nächste woche en gespräch mit jemand,
der uns mit der ganzen sache, mit der entwiklung des ganzen weiter helfen kann!
bis denne bzw. ich ruf mal durch
proscht


----------



## fahrbereit (16. April 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> ich hab nächste woche en gespräch mit jemand,
> der uns mit der ganzen sache, mit der entwiklung des ganzen weiter helfen kann!



geht es um kickach?


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2008)

yah, kickach... kickz ass 

was genau er mit jemand und dem Ganzen meint, bin ich auch überfragt


----------



## fahrbereit (16. April 2008)

lasst doch bitte mal die ghettoslang- und halbstarkensprache sein. 
kein wunder, dass euch keiner versteht oder helfen will.


----------



## Thirty8 (16. April 2008)

es geht nich um kickach
der teeworks weis schon bescheid "schlüsselwort": 38
lass du dein "ich bins" getue weg


----------



## fahrbereit (16. April 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> lass du dein "ich bins" getue weg



Wie tue ich denn als wäre ich (was überhaupt)?


----------



## TeeWorks (16. April 2008)

memme.

...jetzt erzähl uns doch mal, was du hier als Halbstarkensprache empfindest...?   

riderz on the roadz only are poor honkz. peace out.

tschö,
Flo


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. April 2008)

zu den letzten posts muss ich ja nix schreiben oder???
außer dass es offensichtlich nicht viele interessiert!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (16. April 2008)

Doch ich!
Ich bin wahnsinnig interessiert an Informationen zum nächsten Mal Bier trinken.
Im übrigen, bin ich dafür, das der Erstplatzierte Ü18-Fahrer am Samstag seinen Gewinn spendet und wir Bier kaufen gehen. Weil wenns nur Radler gibt, ist das nix.


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. April 2008)

ok ich spende


----------



## Pilatus (16. April 2008)

Mir egal wer. Hauptsache Bier!
ich gewinn eh kein Blumentopf. Ich hab heute noch Muskelkater vom Sonntag...


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. April 2008)

und was is jetzt 1.mai angesacht ?


----------



## Pilatus (16. April 2008)

ja sag was. Ich habs eh nicht weit


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. April 2008)

hmm...i wär immer no für b.mais...wenn ich allein fahr würd ich mir allerdings da die kosten sich aufheben auch winterberg/willingen überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2008)

bah ich will auch! hab aber koi zeit  ...aber meinst nit dass da dann die Hölle los sein wird?

fui spass!


----------



## fahrbereit (17. April 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> zu den letzten posts muss ich ja nix schreiben oder???
> außer dass es offensichtlich nicht viele interessiert!!!



Sehr verehrte Gemiende,

abschliessend möchte ich noch anmerken, dass hier nichts anderes als  Bierverabredungen und Bigbikesbilder Interresse findet. Und das ist nicht erst seit es der Letzte begriffen hat so.

Deshalb ist man hier so schnell angepisst, wenn es mal um Sport oder Arbeit geht, und scheinbar überfordert, die eigenen Behauptungen zu begründen.

Soll ich euch zeigen wo der Ignore-Button ist?
Memmen!


----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2008)




----------



## fahrbereit (17. April 2008)

Wir sollten alle mal miteinander biken!

Ehrlich jetzt! 

Wahrscheinlich verstehen wir uns dann besser, und lernen uns vor allem mal kennen. Will schon wissen, wen ich (fälschlich) anmache


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. April 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Sehr verehrte Gemiende,
> 
> abschliessend möchte ich noch anmerken, dass hier nichts anderes als  Bierverabredungen und Bigbikesbilder Interresse findet. Und das ist nicht erst seit es der Letzte begriffen hat so.
> 
> ...



Lern Deutsch!!!


----------



## Thirty8 (17. April 2008)

> Wir sollten alle mal miteinander biken!
> 
> Ehrlich jetzt!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich verstehen wir uns dann besser, und lernen uns vor allem mal kennen. Will schon wissen, wen ich (fälschlich) anmache



da haste recht


----------



## fahrbereit (17. April 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Lern Deutsch!!!



 Kritik bitte nur mit Rot eingefärbten Korrekturen.

Außerdem: Bring's mir bei!

_____________________
OK, Thirty8 ist dabei. Wer noch?


----------



## TeeWorks (17. April 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Wir sollten alle mal miteinander biken!
> 
> Ehrlich jetzt!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich verstehen wir uns dann besser, und lernen uns vor allem mal kennen. Will schon wissen, wen ich (fälschlich) anmache



Das is mal ein durch und durch konstruktiver Vorschlag! 

...nur wann sich das ausgeht steht wohl auf einem anderen Klopapier. 

Bis dahin, keep on rolling!
Flo


----------



## Thirty8 (17. April 2008)

wann wo?
bzw. ab in bikepark!
bis denne du henne


----------



## Pilatus (18. April 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Wir sollten alle mal miteinander biken!
> 
> Ehrlich jetzt!
> 
> Wahrscheinlich verstehen wir uns dann besser, und lernen uns vor allem mal kennen. Will schon wissen, wen ich (fälschlich) anmache



Halts Maul!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (18. April 2008)

Verstehen tuts ihr euch auf jeden Fall trotzdem prächtig! 

Ah halt, und schreib jetz nit, wer hat dich denn gefragt..., das wär zu einfach. 

guts nächtle,
Flo


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2008)

um bisschen appetit auf die morgige eröffnung zu machen hier ein kleines filmchen 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V51cPJn2nno


----------



## Pilatus (18. April 2008)

wauw. sind ein paar schicke dinger drin


----------



## TeeWorks (18. April 2008)

scheint aber auch gut puste zu benötigen   ...aber nice!


----------



## $tealth (18. April 2008)

säähr nais! 
freu ich mich schon wenn ich wieder fahren kann..
fitze bist du der der da über den ersten table oder was auch immer so lässig reinwhipt?


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2008)

@fitze jo und stell dir mal die hd version vor ...das geruckel macht mich nur wahnsinnig deswegen hab ich nä. week von nem kumpel eine woche nen hightechrechner da um mal richtig zu schneiden...

@stealth jo das is unser biertrinker


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. April 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> um bisschen appetit auf die morgige eröffnung zu machen hier ein kleines filmchen
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V51cPJn2nno




Very nice and great sound as usual!


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. April 2008)

thx...

hier noch paar pics...hoffentlich hält das wetter morgen 

















Fitze will abkürzen (alter Be********r , wie wir Ihn halt kennen)


----------



## TeeWorks (18. April 2008)

willste däs video in HD denne verchecken? 

kommen gut die bilders!

cheers
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (19. April 2008)

bin mal gespannt wies´ heut aussieht bei euch. bei uns pissts. Im regen fahrn wir net, reicht schon die sauerrei bei grossen rennen.

cu


----------



## Thirty8 (19. April 2008)

sche wars heute!
nette goidi!

AB IN BIKEPARK!


----------



## fahrbereit (21. April 2008)

@Pilatus

0.4 sek.

*Hä Hä!*


----------



## fahrbereit (21. April 2008)




----------



## fahrbereit (21. April 2008)

So, ich habe im Rennsport alles erreicht. ich hÃ¶re auf mit biken.

Weiter brauche und will ich nicht kommen. Das reicht mir vÃ¶llig.

Edit: Ach ja! Habe Gewinnerrad zu verkaufen:

11,0kg
 fÃ¼r nur 1800â¬

SCHNÃPPCHEN!!!


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

...lass mal die finger von den drogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (21. April 2008)

Wenn du wüsstest...


----------



## fahrbereit (21. April 2008)

So, hier die Presse:
Artikel
und:
Bilder

Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze!





Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze!Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze! Nicht der Fitze!


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2008)

Hiermit gratuliere ich diesem Hampelmann rechts im Bild.
Er hat mich um 0,4sec geschlagen...
Wollte aber kein Bier mit mir trinken. Deßhalb ist und bleibt er ein Verlierer.

Im  übrigen hatten die ersten drei Plätze Betrügerpedale montiert


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2008)

ich habs doch gewusst, alles nur schaumschlägerei, dabei warens die pedale!!

 waren ja auch n haufen kinder dabei - wenigstens kaum welche von der baumarktfraktion?


----------



## vnvrum (21. April 2008)

Hallo,

nett wars bei euch. Mercy. Schöne Bahn, wie gesagt, würd ich auch gerne hinterm Haus haben....

@Pilatus: nimms net persönlich.... melde dich und wir gehen mal wieder riden.

Gruss Markus


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2008)

und wie ich das persöhnlich nehme! ich will dich nie wiedersehen.


----------



## vnvrum (21. April 2008)

geht mir genauso. also lass uns halt im dunkeln radln.... Wie mit den Frauen....


----------



## fahrbereit (22. April 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und wie ich das persöhnlich nehme! ich will dich nie wiedersehen.



Kein Probem! Diese vermeintlich ernste Drohung ist Bierlöslich, gell Pfitze


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2008)

was soll ich eigentlich nicht persöhnlich nehmen?


----------



## fahrbereit (22. April 2008)

du sollst kein bier nehmen! auch nicht persönlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> du sollst kein bier nehmen! auch nicht persönlich.



du hast ja schonmal gleich gar nix verstanden!


----------



## fahrbereit (22. April 2008)

dann sind wir uns schonmal gleich gar nicht so unähnlich!


----------



## Thirty8 (22. April 2008)

Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark


----------



## Lörr (22. April 2008)

wär dabei, wenn mal wieder was 2rädriges hier steht


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark Bikepark



"geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!""geh doch!"

oder auch wie mein Englischlehrer (Gott hat ihn selig) gesagt hätte: geh mit Gott aber geh!


----------



## TeeWorks (22. April 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> wär dabei, wenn mal wieder was 2rädriges hier steht



Der einzig dispositive Faktor in der Angelegenheit bist du. 

will sagen, mach halt mal hin mänsch!


----------



## Lörr (22. April 2008)

ja wie soll ich denn? mit knallrotem kopp in die pulverbeschichterei rennen und rummotzen ? xD


----------



## TeeWorks (22. April 2008)

z.B.


----------



## Lörr (22. April 2008)

auf in den hohen nord(west)en   ... we fährt mich? hab keinen führerschein ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (22. April 2008)

wär dann dein persönlicher Jakobsweg


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



Wenn das Bild scharf wäre, wäre es der Hammer!
Und jetzt nicht wegen dem fahrbereit und seinem Bulls-Hit


----------



## fahrbereit (23. April 2008)

du bist wiedermal besoffen.

spar dir deine speichelleckereien und fang an zu üben. sowohl die 0,4sek. aufzuholen, als auch selbst mal motiv eines hammerbides zu werden.


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2008)

Ich hab jetzt grad einen riesen Aufsatz geschrieben. Aber ihn wieder gelöscht. weil richtige Erklärungen stoßen eh auf taube Ohren. Um es mit deinen Worten auszudrücken: Halts Maul.
Die 0,4 sec Vorsprung darfst du noch etwas auskosten.


----------



## fahrbereit (23. April 2008)

bahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhofbahnhof


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2008)

Hast du was geraucht?
ich versteh nur Bahnhof.
Ich fahr dir das nächste mal einfach über den Kopf wenn du wieder auf oder neben der Strecke liegst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (23. April 2008)

bierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbierbier


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2008)

soviele werde ich nachher noch trinken, ja!


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. April 2008)

jetzt mal was vernünftiges---wer hat böcke auf eröffnung todtnau am we...ist 1-mai session mit deinem wg'ler gechlort ?

give me input :9 i need a masterplan


----------



## Pilatus (23. April 2008)

Die WG hat nix dagegen.
ihr könnt kommen. müßt mir dann aber mein Rad mitbringen.


----------



## Lörr (23. April 2008)

hmmm falls bis dahin mein rad da ist: sind auch leute die ihr nicht persönlich kennt die dort noch nie waren eingeladen?   also "eingeladen" mein ich


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2008)

Nach Todtnau ist jeder eingeladen.
Darfst du überhaupt schon Bier trinken?


----------



## Lörr (24. April 2008)

^^ ich trink eh nur wasser


----------



## fahrbereit (24. April 2008)

generell an WEn kein wegfahren bei mir


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> generell an WEn kein wegfahren bei mir



Dann wird man dich ja nie sehen in irgendeinem Park. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Mischael aus?


----------



## fahrbereit (24. April 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann wird man dich ja nie sehen in irgendeinem Park. Wie sieht es denn mit dem Mischael aus?



ich habe mir die hohe kunst des "radfahrens ausserhalb von angelegten und mit einem lift versehenen parks" anerlernt

aber das ist voll langweilig, öde, anstrengend und kostet kraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> aber das ist voll langweilig, öde, anstrengend und kostet kraft.



=> ist also scheissse.


----------



## fahrbereit (24. April 2008)

idiot!


----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2008)

wer kommt am Wochenende um den 1. Mai?
Das sollte ich so langsam mal wissen.
So wies aussieht komm ich dieses Wochenende nach RV. was ist geplant?


----------



## bikingarni (25. April 2008)

@jochen:
Ich fahr heute an den See um mein Rad zu holen und dann eventuell Sa oder So nach TOdtnau zu fahren. Da MAtze sich das Sprunggelenk in Wildbad letztes WE zerstört hat, wird er nicht mitkönnen.
Ich fahr auf jeden Fall nach Todtnau!

Lass was starten...mfg


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. April 2008)

top sowas will ich hören (außer das mit dem madsä  )...fahre sonntag nach todtnau...schliess dich an 

@fitze  ich würd 1.mai ja sagen zu bedenken wär halt das leogang noch net offen hat 
kommsch sonntag mit nach totnow ? samschtag wär ich für nessenreben/kickach


----------



## Thirty8 (25. April 2008)

au will..
nimmt mich jemand mit?


----------



## walu123 (26. April 2008)

Hallo frage hier mal kurz an:
Fahre morgen früh nach Ravensburg/Weingarten, da dort ein Walk-Marathon stattfindet. Da ich nur das Begleitfahrzeug fahre hätte ich den Tag über Zeit zum biken.
Hat jemand ne nette Tour in der Gegend 30-60km, und kann diese mir zukommen lassen, habe kein GPS(Auto-Navi vorhanden), daher bringt mir das nix. Da ich die Gegend nicht kenne und jetzt auch nicht die Zeit habe um hier alles durchzulesen.

Danke im Voraus!!

Gruß Walu


----------



## Thirty8 (26. April 2008)

wenn du an downhill interessiert bist,
würde  ich kickach vorschlagen!
ganz flowig die ecke!
meld dich


----------



## walu123 (27. April 2008)

Downhill ist nicht ganz mein Fall, zumindest nicht heute!
Danke trotzdem. Hab jetzt ne Strecke rausgesucht, schaun mer mal...

Gruß Walu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (27. April 2008)

sodele wieder daheim...todtnau war der hammer...geile strekcenänderungen....sehr fett...mit bikingarni wars auch superfett paar runden zu drehen...nä. mal wieder !!! bzw. evt. bischofsmais 

tobi , nach dir wurde in todtnau gefragt wo du steckst  und net nur philipp hat gefragt 

nach todtnau bin ich noch ne runde nach kickach...paar bilder aus kickach...das eine is von gestern mit meinem hardtail


----------



## TeeWorks (27. April 2008)

der mann ohne gesicht   ...wieso isn dein grind da so schwarz? *GGG*

...is da oben der holzbruch jetzt schon bissl weggeräumt?

hoff man sieht sich bald mal in bischofsmais oder kickach


----------



## bikingarni (28. April 2008)

Jo, war echt saufett.
Und ja, ich merke heute an vereinzelten Stellen einen gewissen Muskelkater...

Ich meld mich morgen mal wegen Bischofsmais, sieht im Moment aber wohl eher schlecht aus...


----------



## Thirty8 (28. April 2008)

der scheiss uralte verrottete stepup...
bist die neuen sachen etwa nicht geheizt?


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

hatter sich net getraut. 




...ach so ja, irgendwie habsch mir unter nem stepup immer was anderes vorgestellt... nich son kicker wo man dann tiefer landet als man abgesprungen is    -  ne passt scho, nur spass, is ganz lustig das ding, aber mein dämpfer schlägt da öfter mal durch


----------



## Lörr (28. April 2008)

step up = nauff, step down = ebbi ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (28. April 2008)

@38 den neuen stuff hab ich net gefunden ((

@ teeworks ganz früher war es mal echt ein stepup nur der absprung wurde immer höher ;-)...bist du etwa die nä. tage auch in mais ?

@bikingarni  an was scheitert es ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. April 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> tobi , nach dir wurde in todtnau gefragt wo du steckst  und net nur philipp hat gefragt



 
wär auch lieber mit als arbeiten! Aber der restliche Sonntag war trotz alle dem sehr angenehm. Das lag zum Glück an nem Mädchen (@Jochen_DC: kannst Dich noch an Stephie Eurobike 07 erinnern  )

Todtnau wird bei mir vermutlich erst was in 2 Wochen, dieses Wochenende ist die Bude wieder gerappelt voll und dann mal schauen. Schaltwerk ist auch noch Gewindelos! Allerdings werd ich dieses Wochenende bestimmt mal mein Pitbull über die Nessenrebenbahn jagen.

CU


----------



## Thirty8 (28. April 2008)

nicht gefunden?
ohhhjehhh... hab ich es dir in nessenreben nicht erklärt wo die stecken?
wenn ihr das nächstemal vorbeischaut dann sag bescheid!


----------



## Pilatus (28. April 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



Da ist ja immernoch dieser schwule Matschreifen drauf... 
und die Startnummer...


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

wollten eigentlich dieses Wochenende an Geißkopf, aber der GBoxx-Pudel vom Herrn Kollegen lag zu lang bei DHL rum, Dreckssäcke.

Nächstes WE is leider seit längerem schon mit Segelrace am Chimsee verplant. - Aber übernächstes schaut gut aus, meinerseits 

...zum Thema kicker in kickach: ey die dinger sin voll versteckt ey  ...fahr einfach mal den forstweg n stückel weiter nauf, dann wirst dein blaues wunder erleben


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. April 2008)

so sah ich übrigens nach dem o'malleys aus :>


----------



## TeeWorks (28. April 2008)

ach du sch****** ...ich hoff ja nich, dass du von irgend nem arbeitgeber abhängig bist, der sich hier auch durch die foren wühlt   

mann, was ne geile fratze


----------



## Pilatus (28. April 2008)

ich hab seit 30sec einen neuen desktophintergrund


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. April 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> so sah ich übrigens nach dem o'malleys aus :>



Da kann ich ja nur müde lächeln. Auf dem Bild siehst ja schon wieder richtig fit aus. Ich stell das ganze besser mal richtig! P.S.: Nicht böse sein


----------



## Pilatus (29. April 2008)

so früh am morgen, so ein Ding.
Danke Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. April 2008)

Und so fing alles an. Ja ja, der Jochen und sein Bier. Unzertrennlich


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. April 2008)

wie geil diese bilder kenn i ja no gar net


----------



## Thirty8 (29. April 2008)

haste gut hinbekommen!


----------



## TeeWorks (29. April 2008)

Faker! ...wie willstn von der BUD Suppe bitte besoffen werden...?


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. April 2008)

danach gab es harten stuff im o'malleys :>


----------



## TeeWorks (29. April 2008)

arme sau, und ich dachte, das biken dort wär so geil, dass man schon besoffen is, bevor der alk fliesst...


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. April 2008)

am tag drauf hab ich 3000 hm weggemacht  auf 3 hardcore trail abfahrten


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. April 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> Faker! ...wie willstn von der BUD Suppe bitte besoffen werden...?



BUD ICE hat 5,5% Vol.

ist also europa tauglich und sehr sehr süffig


----------



## TeeWorks (29. April 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> BUD ICE hat 5,5% Vol.
> 
> ist also europa tauglich und sehr sehr süffig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (29. April 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


>



diesen jungen Mann rechts von dem alten Mann hab ich auch schon in besserem Zustand gesehen...


----------



## fahrbereit (30. April 2008)

@Jochen

We need Rock n Roll Lube Blue, Red and Gold here, quick! 
Work harder dealer, or i search for another who can.


----------



## SpeedyR (30. April 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> BUD ICE hat 5,5% Vol.
> 
> ist also europa tauglich und sehr sehr süffig



 

Was ist eigentlich aus den Photos von O'Malleys geworden?  

Grüsse Raf


----------



## cyclery.de (1. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> diesen jungen Mann rechts von dem alten Mann hab ich auch schon in besserem Zustand gesehen...



Ich glaube das liegt am längeren Kontakt mit den anderen Mitgereisten  
Oder an den Porky Nachos im Vordergrund...


----------



## Pilatus (1. Mai 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Work harder dealer, or i search for another who can.



do you copy?


----------



## fahrbereit (1. Mai 2008)

Bin heute beim biken hinter Kickach bei Weissenbronnen vorbeigekommen. Die Kicker da sind ja schon nett, aber kein einziger hat eine vorgegebene Landung. 
Stört euch das nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (2. Mai 2008)

in kickach?
oder in weissenbronnen..


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Mai 2008)

so also hab mir heut mal kickach komplett angeschaut...irgendwie war ich aber net so in fahrlaune ...

robsen: ich hörte du warst in todtnau beim geheimtraining :>


----------



## $tealth (3. Mai 2008)

Ooh Kickach schaut toll aus...


----------



## Pilatus (3. Mai 2008)

was für ein Styler...
weiße handschuhe, weiße Hose, weiße Brille und etwas weiß im Trikot.
ich tip auf ein weißes M6 als nächstes Radl


----------



## Robsen (4. Mai 2008)

Jepp, Todtnau war mal wieder nötig. Hab mich mal von den aktuellen umbauten überzeugt. Wildride leider nix wichtiges dazugekommen, DH dafür sehr schön.

War aber weniger geheimes Training, mit meinen skills hab ich das nicht mehr nötig   harharhar....ne, spass beiseite, das ganze war ein "in freiburg shoppen und in dickem hotel pennen und anschließend die sau rauslassen weekend". 

Allerdings hats mein Radl nicht so gut überstanden. 2. Run durchschlag am Hinterrad, 3. Run komisches gefühl, sehr schwammiges feeling => abgerissene Stolle, loch in karkasse, zerstörte felge => ich glaube ich überlegs mir nochmal mit tubeless reifen.


Mal ne andere frasche: Was geht an Pfingstmontag??? Ich werf da mal OBERAMMERGAU in die runde


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Mai 2008)

So, auch ich meld mich mal wieder zurück. Gestern mit der Stadtschlampe ala Pitbull durch die Stadt geshraddert... Mehrmals angehupt etc... = großer Spaßfaktor  

Planung wie folgt! Kommenden Samstag bei gutem Wetter und vollständigem Giant mach ich mich in der früh auf den Weg nach Todtnau. 1-2 Mitfahrer möglich. Vorab hab ich wie immer jedoch den Beifahrerplatz für Jochen_DC reserviert!!!!

Allen wünsch ich nen schönen Sonntag und viel Spaß beim Biken. Bei mir ist mal wieder nur Arbeit angesagt und danach noch Freundin und Hund.

Greetings

P.S.: Nächster großer Video-Bier-Abend in Planung, sobald F1rst und Kranked 7 sowie Roam Nachfolger bei mir angekommen sind!


----------



## Robsen (4. Mai 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Kommenden Samstag bei gutem Wetter und vollständigem Giant mach ich mich in der früh auf den Weg nach Todtnau. 1-2 Mitfahrer möglich.



Ich würde mich anbieten bei dem zweiten sitzplatz. Aber ich kann nicht am Samstag   Wie wäre es Sonntag??? Kannst noch switchen oder lässt das deine arbeit nicht zu?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Mai 2008)

Sonntag kann ich komplett vergessen, weil Muttertag und Bude voll 

Pfingstmontag Chance 50:50


----------



## Thirty8 (4. Mai 2008)

blub


----------



## Pilatus (4. Mai 2008)

Ich melde ebenfalls interessse an.
waren der Jochen von der Darksidecrew und der Micha in Todtnau am Woe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (4. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich melde ebenfalls interessse an.
> waren der Jochen von der Darksidecrew und der Micha in Todtnau am Woe?



Trink nicht soviel!!! Es ist Sonntag, somit ist heute woe.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Mai 2008)

so bin grad aus todtnau zurück...mit gebrochener gabel ...besser die verdammte feder ist innen drin gebrochen und ich hatte auf der dh schlagartig vorne einen extremen lenkwinkel (20 cm tiefer) und recht wenig federweg ...ein wunder dass es mich nicht gemault hat war bei den stufen vor der anakonda...da das bereits um 14 uhr passierte bin ich die strecke abgelaufen und hab gefilmt...unter anderem Nico Vink....also wer sich im Race Business auskennt weiß was für schöne Aufnahmen einen da erwarten 
ich hoff die gabel funktioniert halbwegs bzw. jojo leiht mir seine 888 :> zumindest hat er mir das angeboten...


so long...


----------



## $tealth (4. Mai 2008)

Hihi ne Gelbe 888 sieht in deinem m3 sicher net schlecht aus...
Wann wirds die Aufnahmen zu bestaunen geben?


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Mai 2008)

wieso is die gelb ?

aufnahmen paar tage is hd deswegen leider aufweniger...helmcam schon morgen  bis zum gabelplattfuß :->


----------



## Lörr (4. Mai 2008)

hmmm gelbe 888... welche meint der da wohl? 

würd mal sagen: meine
meine wird zur zeit eh nich genutzt und da ich freundlich bin (xD) kannste se vllt kurz mal haben... naja vorausgesetzt du passt drauf auf wie auf nen beutel voll mit gold, nutzt se nicht zu arg (das darf nur der besitzer, also ich)und lässt mir irgendwas als pfand da  xD


----------



## $tealth (4. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> aufnahmen paar tage is hd deswegen leider aufweniger



neue Kamera?


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2008)

jepp in usa gekauft


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> so long...



"...we wish you well. ..."


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2008)

Der Tod meiner Gabel

http://rapidshare.com/files/112684702/todtnau08federbruch.mpg.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (5. Mai 2008)

hui schaut geil aus sone 40er ATA   
...aber was ich net versteh, wie soll sone feder brechen? und wo is die dann hin verschwunden, so dass die gabel komplett einfedert?!


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2008)

check ich auch noch net so ganz...ich mach die heut abend mal auf....dann berichte ich mal 

ist der rest vom film erträglich ?


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Mai 2008)

jo klar, wie immer  ...war noch nie in todtnau, aber die strecke is gut anspruchsvoll schätz ich mal 

ah eins noch: wie codierst du die videoclips? bei mir sind die nämlich immer interlaced (halbbilder), schätz mal bei den anderen auch? evlt. mal direkt beim codieren deinterlacen, kommt sonst in schnellen szenen sehr verschnipselt am TFT 

cheers!


----------



## SpeedyR (5. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wieso is die gelb ?
> 
> aufnahmen paar tage is hd deswegen leider aufweniger...helmcam schon morgen  bis zum gabelplattfuß :->



Ich bin a mol auf die HD Aufnahmen aus SoCal gespannt !!!   

Das mit der gebrochenen Feder is ärgerlich.Auswechseln is aber kein Thema bei der '40,und ne Sache von Minuten.

Falls du evtl eher was progressives haben willst (also das was der geiles Gabel an sich fehlt),guck bei Goride.com

Die bieten sie angepasst ans Fahrergewicht.Sollen sogar etwas leichter sein wie die orig. Titan.Made by RCS  
*
FREITAG bis MONTAG sind wir am Geiskopf! BOCK ?*

Grüsse Rafael


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2008)

hey raph...die aufnahmen sinmd eigentlich fast fertig nur lässt mein momentaner rechner keine ordentliche bearbeitung zu ((
die 40 geht seit 5 minuten wieder...hab die feder getauscht wollte eh mal ne härtere reinmachen und ich muss sagen fühlt sich gut an...die abgebrochene titanfeder (drittel der gesamtlänge) steckte in der anderen feder deshalb tauchte die so tief ein und hatte platz dazu...ich fürchte die feder brach schon letzte woche den seitdem gab es ein seltsames geräusch - gestern muß die feder einfach wohl platz gefunden haben zum rutschen...is jetzt auch weg


----------



## $tealth (5. Mai 2008)

Danke für des Wie deo.. Heieiei des neue capthca von rapidshare is so derart ******** ...könnt mich so aufregen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lörr (5. Mai 2008)

bei mir is da gar nix,,... nur auf free und dann... moment jetz isses anders... gestern musst ich nur auf download per Telecomdingswasauchimmer klicken und fertig...  jetz muss ich noch 2 min warten ...


----------



## bikingarni (5. Mai 2008)

Fabi: Ich bin Samstag in Todtnau. Und wenn ich wieder nicht geschlafen habe... 
Es kann kommen wer will, nur mitnehmen kann ich keinen weil ich aus Stuttgart komm. Achso: Freitag werd ich aller Vorraussicht in Wildbad sein


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2008)

so, zusammenfassung: 
Die GT-Leute aus irgendwoher gehen an den Gesisskopf. die Altherrenfranktion aus ?? (woher eigentlich?) geht nach Todtnau. Wo gehen die Profis aus RV und die Poser aus Weingarten hin? Wo wird mehr Bier getrunken?


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2008)

und was ist das eigentlichlich für ein scheisendregg mit den katzen bei rapidshare?


----------



## DEMOlishen (5. Mai 2008)

miauz


----------



## bikingarni (5. Mai 2008)

Genau, und weil ich auch Altherrenfraktion bin... Und mehr Bier wird grad hier getrunken. Definitiv.


----------



## TeeWorks (6. Mai 2008)

...die münchner sind samstag entweder in leogang oder am geiskopf anzutreffen  - Wildsau-entjungferung steht auf dem Plan  ...allerdings könnts verdammt viele leut haben, ferien und so


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Mai 2008)

so hier gibt es einmal

Todtnau YouTube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6LC3Zkl-QM

Todtnau in Full HD !!!
http://collectr.in/?d=B99BC0841


----------



## $tealth (6. Mai 2008)

Sehr geil!
Gleich mal anschauen..
sodele..Wahnsinn..die quali is ja fast wie auf dvd...sehr gut..
..ach du schei**e was is denn da am Schluss passiert? Kniescheibe abrasiert? Oder das Fleisch darüber?..sieht verdammt übel aus.. 
wie des weghängt..uärks. :kotz:


----------



## Lörr (6. Mai 2008)

der hats geschafft sich irgendwie im rahmen zu verheddern, die kniescheibe (sieht so aus) nach unten zu schieben und den schoner zu verlieren: das muss man erstmal schaffen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (6. Mai 2008)

och so schwer ist das glaub nicht...aber des was da weghängt sieht eher wie ein Fleischlappen aus der eigentlich über dem Knie liegen sollte..


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Mai 2008)

schwer war dass er sein bein durch die beiden standrohre durchbekommen hat im fall...alles andere ist mehr als harmlos und deshalb sehr amüsant ...was da wegklappt ist ein großes plfaster was der fahrer auf einer schürfwunde hatte...der konnte wieder grinsen als ich mit ihm unten mit einem gepflegten pilatus angestossen hab 
die quali sollte eigentlich über dvd liegen


----------



## $tealth (6. Mai 2008)

über dvd?
hm..kommt vielleicht auch drauf an, mit was mans anschaut..
Okey..ein Pflaster..sieht aber gut aus.^^
Jetzt ists mir auch erst aufgefallen..das video hat mehr Tiefenschärfe und mehr Kontrast als en gewöhnliches dvd-video.

ach ja
..noch 595 Beiträge dann hammer die 3ooo geknackt..


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (7. Mai 2008)

Griasd eich ihr Ravensburger

ich wollt nur mal sagen, dass am SAmstag die Qashqai (hoffe das schreibt man so) Tour in München Halt macht. Findet im Olympiapark statt und ist kostenfrei. Es wird Big Air angesagt sein. Danach Party und Saufen also eher was für den Fitze........ 
Ich geh hin falls jemand auch da sein wird kann er sich ja bei mir melden.
Kann auch Sonntag sein, weiss ich nicht genau........ 

Also Pfiads eich Buam


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Mai 2008)

Kahni_Ladyshapa schrieb:


> Griasd eich ihr Ravensburger
> 
> ich wollt nur mal sagen, dass am SAmstag die Qashqai (hoffe das schreibt man so) Tour in München Halt macht. Findet im Olympiapark statt und ist kostenfrei. Es wird Big Air angesagt sein. Danach Party und Saufen also eher was für den Fitze........
> Ich geh hin falls jemand auch da sein wird kann er sich ja bei mir melden.
> ...



Grüßdele Kahnbob!

So,der Michel sagt er sei zu dem Zeitpunkt höchstwahrscheinlich in Bischofsmais. Nix mit Scheiß Dirtkiddies anglotzen und RedBull saufen Sondern Männersport 

Aber momentan heißt es: erstma abcheckn ob und was wenn überhaupt.
Er wird sich bei dir melden, wenn die in die Nähe von Bayern kommen.

Sodele und Jetztedle, nu is gut. Tschüüss!


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> schwer war dass er sein bein durch die beiden standrohre durchbekommen hat im fall...



man stelle sich vor, er hätte eine singlecrown gabel - ohne begrenzten lenkeinschlag - gehabt...
aber geil wie er flucht


----------



## $tealth (7. Mai 2008)

gibts irgendwo noch nen freien Platz am We?
für Todtnau tät ich mich als Kameramann hergeben..was andres kann ich da mangels geeignetem Bike eh net machen.. Aber filmen würd ich gern mal wieder..


----------



## MastaLu (7. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> so hier gibt es einmal
> 
> Todtnau YouTube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6LC3Zkl-QM
> ...



Woher sind denn die Zuckler in der FullHD aufnahme ? Von der Cam oder vom Rechner nachher .. weil grad am Anfang sind fiese Stocker drin ... Am Fernseher kanns hier nich liegen weil ein Loewe Connect 37 Full HD+ Media sowas sonst nich macht .. Aber sonst freu ich mich schon auf MEHR Full HD Filmchen ^^


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Mai 2008)

sind rechner basiert ...aber keine angst...das werd ich noch in griff bekommen...in der schatzkiste steckt noch ein fast fertiger wunderschönder California Video in HD

erstmal noch dieses todtnau highlight aus dem netz...mauhahaha
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fhBzVlBnPM&feature=related


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (7. Mai 2008)

Was is nu am Wochenende?
ach ja--des Wie deo rulet 

"piep peip peip peiiiiiiiiiip"  "mammiii ich trau mich nicht"   könnt glatt ich sehn


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Mai 2008)

da müsstest dich entweder an tobi (todtnau) oder micha (bischosmais) wenden


----------



## $tealth (7. Mai 2008)

Hm wie schon gesagt...in Todtnau könnt ich nur den Cam-man miemen..in Bischofsmais könnt ich auch fahren..also mit meiner Kiste..
Wie siehts aus tobsen? fahrbereit?..
hab da halt noch Leogang in der Hinterhand.. Naja sagt ihr mal wies bei eich ausschaut.. dann schau mer weitr.


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (7. Mai 2008)

Sehr geehrter Herr Fahrbereit,

zur Aufrischung ihrer geographischen Kenntnissen muss ich anmerken, dass sowohl Bischofsmais als auch München im Land des Biers und der Dirndel liegt. Es wird Sie sicher wohlgesinnen, dass auch ich im Moment dem Radsport wieder sehr angetan bin. Auch meine treue Gefährtin namens Tollwut ladyshapa bekommt gerade eine Schönheitskur, das will meinen, dass ich in etwa zehn Minuten meinen neuen Dämpfer in Empfang nehmen werde. Entschuldigen Sie den Ausdruck: FREUUUUU.

Ich verbleibe mit den höflichsten Grüßen

Hochachtungsvoll


----------



## $tealth (7. Mai 2008)

(...) Ihr Kahni_Ladyshapa


----------



## VorBerger (7. Mai 2008)

ich schau am we mal in münchen vorbei vielleicht sieht man sich ja. ich bin der mit dem jägermeister


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (7. Mai 2008)

ne Quatsch 

ich hab jetzt hier echt coole Leute kennengelernt die alle ziemlich gut fahren........ und jetzt hat mich sogar das Fieber wieder gepackt........ bekomm gerade nen 6 Way Dämpfer mit ner 230 er Einbaulänge für en 60er und ne 888 mit Titanfedern für 300 hehehe jetzt gehts wieder bergauf bzw bergab....... dann kommt bald auch meine Code und die Sache ist geritzt.......... habt ihr eigentlich noch mein Hinterrad imLaden???? hab imme4r noch die Doublewide vom Michel......


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Mai 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> ich schau am we mal in münchen vorbei vielleicht sieht man sich ja. ich bin der mit dem jägermeister



Alte Sch..... der  Vorberger lebt ja noch!  

Nach München. Eigentlich heißts doch immer; Zum Fi..... oder Saufen fährt man nach Oberstaufen!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (8. Mai 2008)

saufen geht auch in Ried  merk ich grad...
mir ist schlecht


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> saufen geht auch in Ried  merk ich grad...
> mir ist schlecht



:kotz: in diesem fall wünsch ich nen schönen tag und prost


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Mai 2008)

Kahni_Ladyshapa schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Fahrbereit,
> 
> zur Aufrischung ihrer geographischen Kenntnissen muss ich anmerken, dass sowohl Bischofsmais als auch München im Land des Biers und der Dirndel liegt. Es wird Sie sicher wohlgesinnen, dass auch ich im Moment dem Radsport wieder sehr angetan bin. Auch meine treue Gefährtin namens Tollwut ladyshapa bekommt gerade eine Schönheitskur, das will meinen, dass ich in etwa zehn Minuten meinen neuen Dämpfer in Empfang nehmen werde. Entschuldigen Sie den Ausdruck: FREUUUUU.
> 
> ...



Werter Herr Kahnert-Ladyshapa-6Way-888,

auch Unsereins erfreut sich der steigenden Beliebtheit unseres geliebten Sports ungemein. Wir werden Ihre Erwartungen gewiss nicht enttäuschen, soviel steht noch nicht fest.
Weiterhin erquicket es uns zu hören, dass Sie sich bereits einen festen Gleichgesinntenkreis dort im fernen (Aus-)Lande aufbauen konnten. Hierfür wünschen wir Ihnen alles erdenklich Gute!
Anmerken sollte ich sicher noch, dass der Herr Spuri ebensolche Pläne schmiedet. Seien Sie auf Alles gefasst - damit ist nicht zu spaßen!

Sie hören noch vor dem Vollmond von dem Herrn Michel. 

Bleiben Sie uns gewogen!

Hochachtungsvoll
der fahrbereit, machmal auch "Herr Weingarten"


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Mai 2008)

Sehr geerter Herr Kahnert-Shadylapa-8Way-666,

meinem vorangegangenem Schreiben konnten Sie die eventuelle Wahrscheinlichkeit einer in Betracht gezogenen Erwägung des nach Bayern reisens entnehmen. Machen sie sich bitte keinerlei Hoffnung mehr, ich erfuhr soeben, das das Unterfangen missmütig Abgebrochen wird.

Die Herren Pfitze und Michel konnten sich nicht auf eine Zusammenarbeit am Pfingstwochenende einigen. So verbleibt mir nur die Kunde zu überbringen. (Einmal mit Profis zusammenarbeiten!!!...)

Ich wünsche Ihnen für Ihren weiteren Lebensweg alles Gute und verbleibe

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
der fahrbereit


----------



## plug (8. Mai 2008)

am samstag 10. mai ab 17 uhr findet ein arbeitseinsatz an der bmx bahn nessenreben statt. geplant ist die ausbesserung der fahrbahnoberfläche und das aussäen von rasensamen. wir freuen uns über das zahlreiche erscheinen von arbeitskräften.


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (8. Mai 2008)

Sehr geehrter Herr Fahrbereit (the artist formaly known as Herr Weingarten) oder auch Herr Brille auf dem Downhill in Frankreich verlier und dann nicht mehr fahren kann ))

Es hat mich sehr erquickt von Ihnen solch fröhlich Kunde übrstellt zu bekommen. Ich erbitte Sie höflichst den werten Herren meine untergebensten Wünsche mitzuteilen. Es trifft mich jedoch zu tiefst von deren Unbehagen bezüglich der angestrebten Reise ins ferne Ausland zu hören.

Des weiterne möchte ich Sie bitten das Gedächtnis des werten Herrn Branca zu erfrischen da er und seine werte Gattin schon seit geraumer Zeit den Weg in Richtung meiner derzeitigen Nierderlassung anzutreten vermochten.

Auch gewisse mediales Material sollte sich in meinem Besitze befinden.

Hochachtungsvoll vor Ihrem Stande

Kahni Ladyshapa


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (8. Mai 2008)

Außerdem zum ****en und zum Saufen zieht man echt besser nach München


----------



## Pilatus (11. Mai 2008)

genug gefiggt und gesoffen!
heute gehts nach Nessenreben und da wird richtig Radgefahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (11. Mai 2008)

Achtung Achtung: heute Anwesenheitspflicht in Nessenreben. Danach wird gegrillt ab ca 1800


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (11. Mai 2008)

Als ob du vom Saufen jemals genug bekommen würdest........... von der anderen Sache vielleicht aber du ohne Bier das geht doch nicht

werter Fitze Fatze


----------



## $tealth (15. Mai 2008)

Wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus?
Fährt jemand nach Bad Wildbad?


----------



## bikingarni (15. Mai 2008)

Hmm, mal wieder Wildbad. Ne, ich muss warten bis meine Protektoren-Jacke wieder ganz ist. Hab nur das UFO dabei, werde in Stuttgart und Umgebung unterwegs sein. Aber das WOchenende drauf definitiv.


----------



## Lörr (15. Mai 2008)

nächstes wochenende ist gut, in 3 tagen (ungefähr) is dann wirklich alles für mein neues rad da, vllt kann ich dann ja mitfahren 

achja: kann mir wer nen drehmomentschlüssel leihen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. Mai 2008)

Samstag den 24. Mai sind der Jochen_DC and me wieder in Todtnau zu finden!!! Evtl. ist auch der Micha an Bord, d.h. Auto ist bereits voll!!!!!

Wetter ist ja dann hoffentlich wieder mega affen titten geil etc.

Drehmomentschlüssel 5-50NM liegt bei mir, musst halt abholen kommen


----------



## Lörr (15. Mai 2008)

`hmmm und wo findet man dich? xD


----------



## Thirty8 (15. Mai 2008)

blub..
wie wärs mit todtnau bzw. oberammergau?
oder nach ulm.. roadgappen


----------



## $tealth (15. Mai 2008)

Hm oberammergau--ich weis nicht ob die 4x schon fertig ist-wenn nicht kann ich nix fahren^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Mai 2008)

die ulm idee finde ich top...wollte schon lange mal wieder das road gap springen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. Mai 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> `hmmm und wo findet man dich? xD



Ravensburg, Saarlandstr.44, heute noch und morgen bis 11 Uhr, dann erst wieder ab Donnerstag


----------



## Frozen125 (18. Mai 2008)

hier is ja mal echt nicht mehr viel los ^^ 
kann leider nicht mehr bis dezember biken da ich nicht im Lande bin 
aber an alle gruesse aus Down Under


----------



## $tealth (18. Mai 2008)

Wow australia? have a nice time!


----------



## Thirty8 (18. Mai 2008)

eine woche sturm... bock auf pardyyy?!
vorraussetzungen:
1.kasten bier 4-10
2.noch mehr muschies
3.noch mals en kasten bier
und das wichtigste: eine cola! (aber bitte 2L)

zum wohle


----------



## Thirty8 (19. Mai 2008)

Die Sonne geht auf, die Sonne geht unter,
wir sind so drauf und kommen nicht mehr runter!
Fazit:
Im Normalfall scheisst der Hund kein Gummiball..
Aber wenn doch?
..dann wärs en Sonderfall!
Crashkurs:
Zur Mitte zur Titte zum Sack zum Knie,
so säuft die Baienfurter Kompanie!
Wie se säuft so f.ickt se auch,
des isch Baienfurter Brauch!
Broscht ihr Säcke! >Broscht du Sack<
Auf die Weiber! >Zack Zack Zack<
Mit Getöse! >In die Möse<
Volle Rotze! >In die Votze<
BrooOoOooOOOsSssSSsccHHhhHHHdddDDddTTttDtTD!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (19. Mai 2008)

Was will uns der geistige Staudamm sagen? Erste Versuche Kickach legalisiert zu bekommen?  Oder ist es das Resultat einer Frustzeche, weil es doch nie etwas wird da oben?

Dann darf man ja gratulieren! Weiter so


----------



## $tealth (19. Mai 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> Die Sonne geht auf, die Sonne geht unter,
> wir sind so drauf und kommen nicht mehr runter!
> Fazit:
> Im Normalfall scheisst der Hund kein Gummiball..
> ...



Brauchst du nen Arzt?


----------



## Robsen (19. Mai 2008)

HOSSA!!! Irgendwie driftet das Niveau in die falsche richtung ab. Bloß zur abwechslung mal nicht Pilatus dafür verantwortlich.

@Stealth: nen Artzt braucht 38 nich, man beachte die Uhrzeit des Post, frühe morgenstunden => zu wenig Isotonisches Kaltschalen Getränk.

Ey DC, ist deine Kamera momentan fit??? Was muss ich machen um sie auszuleihen?


----------



## $tealth (19. Mai 2008)

5 Kasten Bier schenken?


----------



## Robsen (19. Mai 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> 5 Kasten Bier schenken?



Falls du mich damit meinst, GERNE!!! Es reicht aber auch nur einer


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Mai 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> ...nicht Pilatus dafür verantwortlich.



Scheinbar habe ich es noch vor dem Alkohol geschafft, sein Leben zu zerstören?! Hoffentlich trinkt er jetzt nicht _noch_ mehr...nur wegen mir


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2008)

Ich sag dazu nix!
Alle treten meine Gefühle mit Füßen und keiner nimmt mich ernst. Für alle bin ich immer nur der Kasper. Damit ist jetzt Schluss!


----------



## $tealth (19. Mai 2008)

fitze wird erwachsen


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (19. Mai 2008)

Hey wasn hier los??????
Jungfrauen Rap und ein Beleidigter........ Mannomann..........
Jetzt lasst den armen Fitze doch in Ruhe 
heheheheheheheheheheh
Wann fährt eigentlich jetzt der Michel nach BMais??? Hat da jemand en Plan


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> fitze wird erwachsen



Hab gedacht ich mach mal wie du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (19. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hab gedacht ich mach mal wie du.



ich lass mir dabei noch zeit


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Mai 2008)

Na endlich!

Dann können wir ja jetzt anfangen, Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen!

Als Erstes...


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2008)

Dann fang ich mit dem Nageln an:
Stealth geh wo anders spielen


----------



## $tealth (19. Mai 2008)

Mein Sandkasten is leer


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Mai 2008)

...
als Zweites...


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2008)

fahrbereit hör auf mit Spielen und arbeite was!


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Mai 2008)

...
Drittens...


----------



## Pilatus (19. Mai 2008)

Finger aus dem Po, Bier trinken und lustig sein.
Halt, für dich sind das riesen Schritte. Das waren dann drittens, viertens und fünftes aber schön der Reihe nach, damit es dich nicht überforderst. Wenn mir Zeugen berichten, dass du Bier trinkst und lustig bist, sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Mai 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ey DC, ist deine Kamera momentan fit??? Was muss ich machen um sie auszuleihen?



verleih ich eigentlich überhaupt net da fast so teuer wie das m3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (20. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Finger aus dem Po, Bier trinken und lustig sein.


Wenn das deine Anforderungen an ein Miteinander sind, findest Du in nahezu jedem anderen Mensch bessere Freunde als bei mir.



Pilatus schrieb:


> Halt, für dich sind das riesen Schritte. Das waren dann drittens, viertens und fünftes aber schön der Reihe nach, damit es dich nicht überforderst. Wenn mir Zeugen berichten, dass du Bier trinkst und lustig bist, sehen wir weiter.


Eben. Und das wir nicht passieren, Du Becksflasche.

Überforderd bist im Moment nur Du.


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Überforderd bist im Moment nur Du.



ja, mit dir...


----------



## fahrbereit (20. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ja, mit dir...



ja, mit mir.

Aber ich nicht mit dir...


----------



## fahrbereit (21. Mai 2008)

Morgen Strecke Nessenreben!
Wer kommt?
plug und michel sind schon dabei. Pilatus? Jochen? Wer sonst?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Mai 2008)

Ich denk auch das ich mal vorbei schau mit em Pitbull unterm Arsch


----------



## Lörr (21. Mai 2008)

hat zufÃ¤llig irgendwer ne einfachkettenfÃ¼hrung fÃ¼r mich Ã¼brig? preislich unter 100 â¬, kann von mir aus auch gebraucht sein, aber kein solches billiges truvativteil oder so...
komischerweise hat kein einziger hÃ¤ndler in der nÃ¤he ne einfachkettenfÃ¼hrung da  und die Lg1 die bei meinem rahmen sein sollte war auch nicht dabei, dafÃ¼r der preis von der abgezogen 
und die wÃ¤re eh nicht frÃ¼h genug da (auÃerdem is die schon soviel ich weiÃ bei nem anderen typen ) daher frag ich hier in der umgebung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (22. Mai 2008)

hab eine rumliegen!


----------



## Lörr (22. Mai 2008)

hey cool, was für eine?


----------



## Pilatus (22. Mai 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Morgen Strecke Nessenreben!
> Wer kommt?
> plug und michel sind schon dabei. Pilatus? Jochen? Wer sonst?



Bin auf dem Weg nach Winterberg.
Leider hab ich grad mein Zug verpasst...


----------



## $tealth (22. Mai 2008)

hm jaa sicher


----------



## Thirty8 (22. Mai 2008)

truvativ is ganz in ordnung das teil!


----------



## Lörr (22. Mai 2008)

hmmm ok, also kann ich auswählen zwischen ner boxguide und ner boxguide... nur welche nehm ich ? xD

wieviel willste denn ungefähr dafür?


----------



## Lörr (24. Mai 2008)

hmmm mir fällt grade auf: boxguide geht nicht (naja viel mir vorgestern auf und jezt wieder ein xD ), das ross hat ISCG 05...  also erstmal kettenführungslos fahren... wo geht denn der nächste bikeparkausflug hin, würd auch gern mal mit sofern sowohl rad als auch körper fertig uind in form sind


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2008)

von gestern...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Mai 2008)

Mein Kommentar zum heutigen Sonntag:

F1rst gefällt mir um einiges besser als Seasons!

     

Gestern beide bekommen und natürlich angeschaut, unter anderem zur Frustbewältigung!


----------



## $tealth (25. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> von gestern...


Die hier find ich gut-Strecke sieht ja super aus -wann seid ihr wieder in Nessenreben? Würd auch gern fahren,.ich darf jetzt wieder--muss halt vorsichtig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. Mai 2008)

heute Nessenreben ab ca. 16 Uhr oder so!


----------



## $tealth (25. Mai 2008)

Oh mal sehen obs bei mir geht..hoii hÃ¤tt voll lust..
Vorsletztes We in Leogang hab ich wieder Blut geleckt..War so hammergeil 

â¬dit--das wird nix..f*ck Bussverbindung..aaaarg ich will meinen verdammten FÃ¼hrerschein


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2008)

und die sind von heut


----------



## $tealth (25. Mai 2008)

Ooh macht so lust auf Biken...nächsten Sonntag vielleicht dann..


----------



## Pilatus (26. Mai 2008)

Der Tobi rollert!
Winterberg war sooooooo geil!
Ich bin heiß auf fahren. was ist der Plan fürs Woe?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Der Tobi rollert!
> Winterberg war sooooooo geil!
> Ich bin heiß auf fahren. was ist der Plan fürs Woe?



Bei mir wieder viel arbeit. D.h. nicht genug Zeit für Todtnau etc., aber mal nach Nessenreben rollern und jucken üben!!!!

@ All: Wenn Wetter Samstag wirklich mitspielt etc., wie wärs denn mit Big Session Nessenreben including Barbecue or what!!!

Think about it


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Mai 2008)

Samstag hab ich nach der arbeit noch arbeit. weiÃ nicht wann und ob ich danach hochkomme.
werdet ihr ja sehen..



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> was ist der Plan fÃ¼rs Woe?


ich hoffe dein plan ist es, das kebla endlich zu bezahlen! mittlerweile 45â¬


----------



## Pilatus (26. Mai 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> ich hoffe dein plan ist es, das kebla endlich zu bezahlen! mittlerweile 45â¬



Ich kann auch warten bis der Preis wieder sinkt. 



StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Big Session Nessenreben including Barbecue



NatÃ¼rlich!


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Mai 2008)

2x Hometrail 2 ver. bikes :>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijaIg4MRr8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. Mai 2008)

wo war das CC-gegurke?


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Mai 2008)

ab 0:45 ...  aber das willst doch gar net wissen du provozierst ja schon wieder


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ab 0:45 ...  aber das willst doch gar net wissen du provozierst ja schon wieder



Nein, an welchem Ort. Da will ich auch mal hin


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Nein, an welchem Ort. Da will ich auch mal hin



Der hintere Teil war die sogenannte Rutsche, von der Grillhüte aus runter auf die andere Seite!

Der Tobi war Sonntag rollern, gestern und will heute wieder


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Der hintere Teil war die sogenannte Rutsche, von der Grillhüte aus runter auf die andere Seite!
> 
> Der Tobi war Sonntag rollern, gestern und will heute wieder



häh??  

rollern macht spass, nä?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> häh??
> 
> rollern macht spass, nä?



Wenn du aus der Grillhütte kommst und leicht links versetzt geradeaus läufst kommst doch an ne Rutsche, die gibt dem Streckenabschnitt seinen Namen, recht vor der Rutsche gehts nämlich runter zu dem kleinen Bach. Da ist auch ne Brücke!!!

Rollern ist ganz witzig, aber auch ganz schön anstrengend. Deshalb Tobi jetzt öfter da oben, weil "Von Nix kommt Nix"!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2008)

aso da. 

ich lieg grad noch im Bett und warte bis das Bad frei wird. WG hat schon auch Nachteile...


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich kann auch warten bis der Preis wieder sinkt.



soll ich die erste mahnung schreiben? verzugszins und mahngebühr draufhauen?


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> wo war das CC-gegurke?



im wald. das ist ein ort, an dem sich weniger kneipen und häuser und straßen befinden, sondern sehr viele pflanzen den gesamten boden und meißt auch den himmel bedecken. das gibt dem wald sein charakteristisches aussehen. kennst du bestimmt noch von früher aus oberzell, das liegt wegen der drei vorgärten ja quasi im wald - so verschwindend klein ist das.


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2008)

Willst du wirklich Contra?
Ich frag nur, sonst steh ich wieder als der gemeine Fitze da, der immer auf den kleinen Stefan rumhackt. 
Wir klÃ¤ren das ganze am Samstag bei einem Kaffee.

Im Ã¼brigen: du weiÃt schon, daÃ du grad Material im Wert von 200â¬ rumliegen hast? Ich hatte vor es dir zu Ã¼berlassen. Aber vielleicht finde ich einen besseren Freund...


----------



## fahrbereit (27. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich Contra?
> Ich frag nur, sonst steh ich wieder als der gemeine Fitze da, der immer auf den kleinen Stefan rumhackt.
> Wir klÃ¤ren das ganze am Samstag bei einem Kaffee.
> 
> Im Ã¼brigen: du weiÃt schon, daÃ du grad Material im Wert von 200â¬ rumliegen hast? Ich hatte vor es dir zu Ã¼berlassen. Aber vielleicht finde ich einen besseren Freund...



ach so wird das jetzt gemacht  sag das doch, mensch! dann bekommt der uwe fÃ¼r den (ganz bestimmt voll wertvollen - ich muss ihn nur fragen) bildschirm, der hier seit monaten steht auch noch teile fÃ¼r lau. ob er mir das verzeiht? ich werde ihn gleich anrufen...

47â¬ am samstag!

das carbon ist eine andere sache, bei der ich wiedermal nicht weiÃ, warum das nun hier steht und wieso. abgerechnet wird damit und auf sonst eine solche art gleich mal gar nichts, auÃer hÃ¶chstens der kaffee, den du mit ankÃ¼ndigung trinken willst.

am samstag erzÃ¤hle ich dir dann noch eine kleine geschichte, die sich anfang 2006 herum abspielte. material im vierstelligen â¬-wert  wurde tagelang angeliefert, handwerkerarbeiten im fÃ¼nfstelligen â¬-bereich verrichtet. der lieferant und handwerker hat bis heute noch kein konkreten gegenwert bekommen, auÃer ein versprechen.
man, man, ist der doof... wie ich den abgezogen habe...


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Mai 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Der Tobi war Sonntag rollern, gestern und will heute wieder



stefan und ich gehen nachher ne runde drehen  muss mal was anderes sehen außer akten


----------



## SpeedyR (27. Mai 2008)

OFFTOPIC : DANKE FÜR DIE BILDER TOBI!!!!   

Ps:Einige gehören eindeutig zensiert  *nixmehrdazusag*

Grüsse Raf


----------



## $tealth (27. Mai 2008)

> *nixmehrdazusag*


*mirschondenkenkannwasgemeintist*


----------



## Pilatus (27. Mai 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> das carbon ist eine andere sache, bei der ich wiedermal nicht weiß, warum das nun hier steht und wieso.



Das mein ich, ja.
betrachte es mal als Pfand.


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Mai 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> *mirschondenkenkannwasgemeintist*


ich würd es gern wissen ich hab die bildaz no net gesehen...ich hoffe o'malleys lässt tiefe einblicke zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (27. Mai 2008)

Ohja


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Mai 2008)

das training heute war echt klasse...werde morgen sicher ordentlich muskelkater haben aber die strecke hab ich so allmählich im griff


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Mai 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Das mein ich, ja.
> betrachte es mal als Pfand.



ich habe aber nie bei dir carbon im wert von 200 bestellt...


----------



## $tealth (28. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das training heute war echt klasse...werde morgen sicher ordentlich muskelkater haben aber die strecke hab ich so allmählich im griff
> *viele Bilder*



Seid ihr nächsten Sonntag da??


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Mai 2008)

@stealth nicht sicher kommt die nä. tage auf...

@stinky hey na gehts mit den schmerzen ? der abflug war echt derb ...hoffe du bist bald wieder auf den beinen...deine foto cd is übrigens spitze...tolle bilder...hätte nicht gedacht dass du sooo viele fotos von der klo session hast...hast mich ja mit den geposteten bildern echt geschont wenn ich die anderen anschau :0...hast die o'malleys bilder zensiert ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @stinky hey na gehts mit den schmerzen ? der abflug war echt derb ...hoffe du bist bald wieder auf den beinen...deine foto cd is übrigens spitze...tolle bilder...hätte nicht gedacht dass du sooo viele fotos von der klo session hast...hast mich ja mit den geposteten bildern echt geschont wenn ich die anderen anschau :0...hast die o'malleys bilder zensiert ?



ich sollt wohl mehr fotografieren und weniger radfahrn 
ne schmerz ist erträglich wenn ich es nicht mit den bewegungen übertreib, hat ich letzjahr auch schon mal, ich denke ist bis samstag wieder zu 80% i.O. was bedeutet ich sitz dann wieder auf em Sattel  

ach so, ich hat im o`malleys lediglich das handy dabei und dabei entstanden zwei kleine dunkle filmchen. zieh ich mal auf en rechner und stell sie ein

Have a nice day and c u soon


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Mai 2008)

so leute wie stehts morgen mit gemütlicher ride and grill session in nessenreben ?


----------



## TeeWorks (30. Mai 2008)

ich schau vllt. mal vorbei, euer werk begutachten und die eine oder andere gemütliche runde mit meinem lädierten rücken drehen


----------



## $tealth (30. Mai 2008)

Was is passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (30. Mai 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> so leute wie stehts morgen mit gemütlicher ride and grill session in nessenreben ?



ja!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Mai 2008)

Zwar ohne Rad, aber zum Rest sag ich JAAAAAA ich will!!!!


----------



## SpeedyR (31. Mai 2008)

Hat jemand Durst auf Monster ?

















HÖÖÖÖLE!

Grüsse Raf (The Real Porky Nacho)


----------



## TeeWorks (31. Mai 2008)

dääämm die karre will ich haben!  

...wird leider nix mit heut, war doch bissl lang weg gestern


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Mai 2008)

hehe das is ja unserer mietwagen vom us urlaub...nur besser ausgestattet (energy) und cooles design  yeah baby...heut wars ja recht dünn


----------



## Thirty8 (1. Juni 2008)

Scheiss Dirt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Juni 2008)

Sehr geistreicher Kommentar! Die Bahn ist halt nix für en Speiseeis Demo, wa! Und dann natürlich der Frust, dass man nur die Kohle für ein Rad hat!

Mein Kommentar dazu: "EURE ARMUT KOTZT MICH AN!"


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Juni 2008)

:-> hehe, müssen Sie heut arbeiten oder wird man das weiße pitbull heut oben antreffen  ?


----------



## essential (1. Juni 2008)

s.f. aus r.,  soll das ein tt sein ? dir würde etwas training in der dirtkaderschule kattenurm unter der leitung von j.b aus hb gut tun.


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juni 2008)

Das ist Race-style über eine Ecke!
Und die Einladung nehm ich gerne an.

An alle (mit einem dirttauglichen Fahrrad): Heute gilts! keine Ausreden. Auch nicht vom stinkenden Primo. 
Ich schnapp mir demnächst den Michel, dann richten wir schnell sein Fahrrad und gehen dann zur Strecke. Also ab ca 1400 sind wir oben und hoffen mit reger Teilnahme.


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Juni 2008)

war sehr geil heute...schön mal teeworks kennengelernt zu haben  ...
hier noch nen kurzvideo...

Fitze und ich beim rumalbern auf der Strecke

http://rapidshare.com/files/119393132/nessenreben08-helmcam.mpg.html


----------



## TeeWorks (1. Juni 2008)

die freude is ganz meinerseits, war sehr cool bei euch - hoff auf baldige wiederholung 

mann mann is der fitze schnell unterwegs, ne regelrechte sauerei wie viel schwung da am schluss noch übrig is 
geile perspektive übrigens am tauchrohr   - kommt voll witzig  

cheers
Flo


----------



## essential (2. Juni 2008)

fitze schnell ? manche dinge schliessen sich einfach aus.


----------



## TeeWorks (2. Juni 2008)

glaub der mischt in sein bier immer nitromethan für den kurzzeit-turbo. scheiss doping.


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juni 2008)

essential schrieb:


> fitze schnell ? manche dinge schliessen sich einfach aus.



Es gibt Dinge im Leben, die wirst du nie begreiffen.
Wieso hat eigentlich der größte hampelmann im DDD-forum  (Iron-Mike) essential bikes in seiner signatur? Sponsoring?


----------



## essential (2. Juni 2008)

keine ahnung der iron mike ist ....... unterlassungsklage wird vorbereitet 
komm mal nach bremen...gestern mit bestimmt 30 - 40 leuten in kattenturm gewesen. und du hast recht...ich werde nie begreifen wie jemand dich als schnell bezeichnen kann. wenn ich daran denke wie du dich über die brmer bmxbahn geschleppt hast. nach jeder runde ne kippenpause....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (2. Juni 2008)

essential schrieb:


> wenn ich daran denke wie du dich über die brmer bmxbahn geschleppt hast. nach jeder runde ne kippenpause....



das hat sich gebessert. kippe nur noch aller zwei runden. dafür sind die abstände zwischen den "durchgängen" länger, quasi schon pausen.

naja, wenigstens trainiert fitze schon fleißig für das "50h-rennen" in 47 tagen in RV...


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juni 2008)

Die Weingärtler haben wieder keine Ahnung: 100h am Stück und dann nochmal den darauffolgenden Samstag...


----------



## fahrbereit (2. Juni 2008)

sehr clever es insofern richtig zu stellen als dass es sich eben *nicht* um fahrradfahren handelt...


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juni 2008)

und dann?

Es handelt sich um ein Kinder- und Heimatfest mit altertümlichen Bräuchen.


----------



## fahrbereit (2. Juni 2008)

man kann sich auch einreden, dass man wegen den kindern, der heimat und wegen des brauches da hingeht. das saufgelage "gehört halt dazu", ist nur beiläufig, man wird ja wohl noch etwas..., verstehst du nicht, ...

das artet aber schon wieder in reinheitsgebote aus. ich wünsche allen, die da hingehen, viel spaß!


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juni 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> ich wünsche allen, die da hingehen, viel spaß!


Danke!

Hab mir jetzt das Video angeschaut: eigentlich ganz cool geworden.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt das Video angeschaut: eigentlich ganz cool geworden.



jip, sieht toll aus was ihr da so macht.

Fitze ich glaub wir beide müssen mal zusammen rollern, brauch nachhilfe, weil anfänger!!!


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juni 2008)

machama

Edith: wie ich diese scheisendrecksbessschisssenendreckskatzen bei rapid share hasse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaHHHH


----------



## vnvrum (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,
wie sieht Nessenreben aus? Darf jetzt nur mehr mit dem Cruiser fahren und brauche Autobahnen wo keine Steinchen rumliegen. Leider wirds die komplette Woche pissen, und so ists eh schon wurscht wo ich fahre. Und nächstes WE ist auch net mal ein Race (nur eure Bundesliega, da dürfen jetzt aufeinmal keine Ausländer mehr fahren???). Oder will sonst mal jemand rüberkommen? Di/Do Goldach, Mi/Fr Bludenz.

cu vnvrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (3. Juni 2008)

vnvrum schrieb:


> Und nächstes WE ist auch net mal ein Race (nur eure Bundesliega, da dürfen jetzt aufeinmal keine Ausländer mehr fahren???).



tja, das beispiel weingarten hat presse gemacht, und nun hat man sich hier entschieden, die ösis nicht mehr bei nationalen wettkämpfen teilnehmen zu lassen.
Gut so 


also ich komm gerne mal wieder rüba! muss mich aber erst mit dem fitze versönen, damit er mich mitnimmt...


----------



## $tealth (3. Juni 2008)

vnvrum schrieb:


> (nur eure Bundesliega, da dürfen jetzt aufeinmal keine Ausländer mehr fahren???).



tjo..old f*cking deutschland nä


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> muss mich aber erst mit dem fitze versönen, damit er mich mitnimmt...



Da hast du recht...

und Stealth, geh mal irgendwo anders hin zum Krawall machen.


----------



## $tealth (3. Juni 2008)

mach i doch gar net 
Mal was andres-geht nächsten Sonntag in Nessenreben was? oder sonstwo?


----------



## DEMOlishen (3. Juni 2008)

trotz allem geb ich Thirty8 absolut recht!
Scheiss dirt! könnt kotzen! huaaaaaaääÄÄÄ
und das mit dem comment dass man nur geld hat für ein bike,
wir haben genau so dirtbikes jedoch stauben die solangsam ein!
dirt.. wo is da das adrenalin? und sonst is doch kacke!
mfg


----------



## fahrbereit (3. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Da hast du recht...
> 
> und Stealth, geh mal irgendwo anders hin zum Krawall machen.



*versöhn*

nimmst du mich mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2008)

DEMOlishen schrieb:


> und sonst is doch kacke!



*Flatdrob for Life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Juni 2008)

Euch ins Flat juckende Kinder stört doch nur der technische Anspruch!!!


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2008)

juckende Kinder juckt es nicht wie es juckt beim jucken...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> juckende Kinder juckt es nicht wie es juckt beim jucken...



Wochenende mal Bier und Bike??? Mein Arm tut langsam wieder!!!!

@All die sich jetzt wg. Bier wieder angesprochen fühlen, FORGET IT!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Bier und Bike?



in welcher Reihenfolge?

als sporlicher Mensch bevorzuge ich Bike und Bier...
Aber eigentlich drauf geschisssen. Hauptsache Bier!


----------



## vnvrum (3. Juni 2008)

@Fitze und die Weingarten-GangBang: machts ihr durchgehend Party in Nessenreben diese Sa auf Sonntag, oder wie jetzt???
Einer muss aber nüchtern bleiben, damit die Besoffen nicht auf der rollerbahn schlafen.
Soll ich mal anständiges Bier mitbringen?

cu vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2008)

vnvrum schrieb:


> Soll ich mal anständiges Bier mitbringen?


an was hast du dabei gedacht? Voralberg und anständiges Bier?


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Juni 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Wochenende mal Bier und Bike??? Mein Arm tut langsam wieder!!!!



 good news...wie wärs mit bier in verbindung mit nem videoabend ? ...und davor biken


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Juni 2008)

Bei mir reichts bestenfalls für Bike und dann Bier (1-2), mehr wird dieses Wochenende aus Zeitgründen wiedermal nicht drin sein!!!!

Ich wäre für gemütliches rollern und ich hab dann dementsprechend ne Kühltasche mit flüssigem dabei.


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juni 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Aus Zeitgründen


  

Haha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Juni 2008)

Wenigstens kann ich unter der Woche ab und an mal nach Nessenreben schauen  ätsch


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juni 2008)

da hast du auch wieder recht...


----------



## Thirty8 (4. Juni 2008)

anstatt unsere lines und unser fahrkönnen zu stressen,
kommt doch mal nach kickach dann siehste ja ob du dort eineinzigsten flatdrop findest oder sonst en scheiss!
ich könnt wetten ihr steht vor unseren sachen und denkt euch: 
nah da fahr ich nicht ich hab angst oder sonst en scheiss!
ich hab en dirt fahr jedoch nicht das teil steht rum und gammelt, mir latte!
jeder hat seine vorlieben,
meine sind dh und bigmountainfreeride!
eure sind dirt!
is ja ok, ich mags nur nich und werds nie mögen von dem her mir egal fahrt ihr nur! die paar hügel die auf nem FLAT stehen jucken mich ned!
jedoch hab ich was über euch gesagt?
lediglich: "scheiss dirt"
mir alles latte, is ja gut und recht das gedirte aber absolut nich unser fall!
und wie gesagt kommt mal an nem wochenende nach kickach und schaut euch unsere neuen lines, gabs, sends, kicker usw. an!
dann sehen wir ja wer ins flat springt!
mahlzeit


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juni 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> jeder hat seine vorlieben,
> meine sind dh und bigmountainfreeride!
> eure sind dirt!
> is ja ok,



Das beißt sich mit dem hier:





Thirty8 schrieb:


> "scheiss dirt"



und darauf basieren unsere Reaktionen.   






Thirty8 schrieb:


> nah da fahr ich nicht ich hab angst oder sonst en scheiss!



  jetzt bekomm ich wirklich Angst vor euren Sprüngen. Die müssen ja riesig sein...


----------



## DEMOlishen (4. Juni 2008)

sind sie auch!
komm und überzeug dich selbst!
Thirty8 hab absolut recht!
Scheiss dirt


----------



## fahrbereit (4. Juni 2008)

Thirty8 schrieb:


> anstatt
> [...]
> mahlzeit



für was versuchst du dich zu rechfertigen?

nessenreben wird übrigens auf ganzer linie von allerlei groß und klein mit wohlwollen angenommen und es sind noch eine menge projekte auf, um, mit, durch der/die bahn in konkreter planung.

wart ihr eigentlich schonmal an einem samstag in nessenreben und habt den leuten in die gesichter geschaut oder ein kurzen plausch mit einem elternteil gehalten, wärend der sohnemann mit riesen begeisterung über das umgebaute gelände kurbelt wo einst sein opa mit g3 geschossen hat?

sowas fällt leuten, die primär ihren spaß hier und jetzt zu diesem preis im sinn haben und noch immer glauben, diesen mit erhöhung der dosis zu bekommen, aber auch nicht auf.


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juni 2008)

DEMOlishen schrieb:


> sind sie auch!
> komm und überzeug dich selbst!


ich glaub ich hab den hier vergessen:


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juni 2008)

und noch was: 
-Es heißt gap.
-Ein Fahrrad heißt niemals Dirt.
-Und was ist sends?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Juni 2008)

Tut uns doch nen gefallen und macht en Thread auf wie z.B. 
BigMountainFreeride-KICKACH etc und und und

Schenkelkopfer wärs auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (4. Juni 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Tut uns doch nen gefallen und macht en Thread auf wie z.B.
> BigMountainFreeride-KICKACH


 *- only!* nicht vergessen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Juni 2008)




----------



## TeeWorks (4. Juni 2008)

bashing vom allerfeinsten hier mal wieder 





cheers


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juni 2008)

Pöbeln ist sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## vnvrum (4. Juni 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> für was versuchst du dich zu rechfertigen?
> ...
> sowas fällt leuten, die primär ihren spaß hier und jetzt zu diesem preis im sinn haben und noch immer glauben, diesen mit erhöhung der dosis zu bekommen, aber auch nicht auf.



wo er recht hat, hat er (auch mal) recht.
Jungs und leider kaum Mädels, es GEHT UM DEN SPASSSSSSS    

So siehts aus.
Nessenreben wird wohl am WE noch unterwasser stehen, oder?
Aber wenn einige fleissig sind kriegt man die schlechtesten Strecken hin.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114850
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114853
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114849
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114851

und wieder fahrbereit...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/114854

cu vnvrum


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juni 2008)

was ist das? ich glaub ich hab die Strecke mal in einem Video gesehen. ist das möglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (5. Juni 2008)

lieber herr fahrbereit:
da haste recht, stimmt!
nessenreben ist schon ne gute sache für die ganzen kiddys und für euch dirter!
wir waren in nessenreben, schon oft genug, aber jedesmal kahm nach ca. 5 min.: scheiss dirt lass abhaun!
nja wie gesagt mir egal!
ich wünsch euch viel spaß!


----------



## Thirty8 (5. Juni 2008)

*kam


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juni 2008)

Das ist eben der Punkt. ihr könnt machen was ihr wollt. Lasst uns in Ruhe und wir lassen euch in Ruhe.
Wer Pöbelt muss mit dem Echo leben können.

Nichts desto trotz sollten wir (fahrbereit, Jochen und wer immer will) mal  eine CC-Runde Richtung Kickach starten und uns die Bauten mal ansehen.

Zitat eines Ravensburger Freeridekönigs: Ride hard and fly for the Moment...


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Lasst uns in Ruhe und wir lassen euch in Ruhe.


 das wird ja immer besser, darum:

"Leute die sagen, TokioHotelfans sind schwul, sind selber schwul!"



Pilatus schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz sollten wir (fahrbereit, Jochen und wer immer will) mal  eine CC-Runde Richtung Kickach starten und uns die Bauten mal ansehen.



Sonntagmorgen um 9Uhr geht es los. Ich fahre mit Hotte eine kleine tour. Von mir aus nochmal hinten bei Kickach lang. Gibt gute trails, oh ja!
Ihr wisst, wo ich wohne, buddys!

Aber Samstag ist sowieso erstmal Strecke angesagt. Wenn noch naß, dann werden halt die Klickschuhe gegen Stiefel und die style-Weißen gegen Arbeitshandschuhe getauscht!


----------



## vnvrum (5. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was ist das? ich glaub ich hab die Strecke mal in einem Video gesehen. ist das möglich?



Aichwald bei Stuttgart - 4crosscup.de
letztes WE.
War recht in Ordnung. Jede Nachts hats die Strecke weggeschwemt...

cu vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juni 2008)

ja, die aichwälder leuts. hab den damals ne mail geschickt, sie sollen auch zur eröffnung kommen...und? waren die da?


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juni 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Sonntagmorgen um 9Uhr geht es los. Ich fahre mit Hotte eine kleine tour.



da geht es bei mir nicht. hab besuch von meinem Kollegen.
Sammstag aber für 1-2h bahn ist schon eingeplant.


----------



## vnvrum (5. Juni 2008)

wer will samstag nachmittag oder sonntag nachmittag bludenz kommen?
sind gute leute vor ort.... (nicht ich... ;-(  )
samstag nachmittag danach nessenreben.

cu vnvrum


----------



## fahrbereit (6. Juni 2008)

sonntag geht nich bei mir. samstag ist mir alles recht.

pfitze muss sagen wo's langgeht


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2008)

bei dem wetter können wir radeln wohl vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juni 2008)

nix


----------



## essential (7. Juni 2008)

am rande diese info für pilatus....
hier in bremen ist alles bestens...nur sonne bis zu 28 grad...perfekte dirts...gleich mit ner horde jungs erst kattenturm dann nach achim ins öllager.


----------



## Thirty8 (7. Juni 2008)

bei dem wetter erst recht radeln!
DH


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (7. Juni 2008)

hehe muss auch mal wieder meine  Senf aus weiter Ferne zu den ganzen Sachen abgeben:
Die Leute aus Kickach: Geht mal mit dem Michel und dem Pilatus zum echten DH. Da seht ihr mal wer richtifg fahren kann aber auch ihr werdet noch erwachsen...... na egal geht mich auch nichts an.......

@ Pilatus wann gehts eigentlich mal irgendwo in Bayern zum Bergrunterfahren würd mich gern mal wieder anschliessen......


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (7. Juni 2008)

Achso wo gibts denn DH in Kickach würd mich interessieren hab ich dort noch nie gesehen ..... LOL


----------



## Thirty8 (8. Juni 2008)

tja lokal lokal
wäre kein ding wann und wo ich bin gleich dabei!
ihr werdet auch noch erwachsen.. ich bin gott froh dass ich noch so jung bin!
also: wann und wo bzw. wie usw. bikepark oder lakal trails oder wie auch immer?!
warte auf antwort!


----------



## Thirty8 (9. Juni 2008)

war ja klar -.-


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juni 2008)

die woche wird bestimmt noch geradelt. warte nur ab. geht aber auch bergauf (eigentlich überwiegend) und kicker sind rar.

ansonsten bikepark mit lift und so, da kann ich nicht mit dienen.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juni 2008)

klar wie Kloßbrühe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juni 2008)

naheliegend ist eigentlich: klar wie'n becks gold in der bremer morgensonne.

bist halt doch kein *echter* trinker.


----------



## essential (10. Juni 2008)

der pilatus ist aber ein echter poser.


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juni 2008)

das ist klar wie quellwasser.


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juni 2008)

was anderes trinkst du auch nicht


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juni 2008)

du trinkt auch nichts anderes.


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juni 2008)

Quellwasser mit Hopfen- und Malzgeschmack. Manchmal auch mit Fruchtgeschmack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Juni 2008)

für meinen geschmack kam viel zu viel quellwasser heut von oben...seht selbst

http://rapidshare.com/files/121516646/ness_uwefab.mpg.html


----------



## $tealth (10. Juni 2008)

was soll denn der schei** bei rapidshare auf einmal? ich soll javascript anstellen obwohls schon läuft...die werden mir immer suspekter..is sicher wieder so ne masche damit man bei denen ne premiumaccount kauft


----------



## MaHaHnE (13. Juni 2008)

Der Fitze kann nichts


----------



## Pilatus (13. Juni 2008)

mowl


----------



## fahrbereit (13. Juni 2008)

nix.


----------



## vnvrum (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

fährt einer von euch am WE zur WM nach Val di Sole? Bzw. ich würde gehen und 1 oder 2 könnten mitfahren. Ist ja net wirklich weit...
Mein Plan: Freitag Mittag weg, Samstag Abend zurück oder so ähnlich.
Ah ja, Tunnel vor/nach Livignio hat schon um 20.00 uhr zu, es würde sich auch noch Bikepark Livigno ausgehen...

Freitag Abend: Trials 26 Finals, 4x Qauli, DH Training.
Samstag: DH Training, 4x Finals.

[email protected]
cu vnvrum


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Juni 2008)

so hier is ja echt nix mehr los kaum liege ich mit schwerer grippe im bett...da ich aber dann immer zu exellenten ideen komme möchte ich meinen schabernack euch net vorenthalten :>>> bitte brüllt und lacht selbst ;-)


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Juni 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



das muss anders sein: pfitze so wie die mädels an nem becksplakat kleben..


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Juni 2008)

ähm versteh deinen satz nicht...lassen wir bilder sprechen 

















edit: hab deinen spruch gecheckt stefan


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Juni 2008)

mach ma pfitzes gesicht in das von sam hill oder so aufem wc-dh oder siegertreppchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (17. Juni 2008)

na da is aber einer fit im shop  ...oder wie hast die dinger gemacht? Speziell das fitzeplakat mit den weiber davor


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> na da is aber einer fit im shop  ...oder wie hast die dinger gemacht? Speziell das fitzeplakat mit den weiber davor



ne dazu bin ich zu untalentiert...geht nur mit vorlagen  

hier noch paar lacher


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juni 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> das muss anders sein: pfitze so wie die mädels an nem becksplakat kleben..



wer hat eigentlich das Bild?

Sind ein paar sehr geile dabei. Daumen hoch


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Juni 2008)

das bild ?


----------



## Pilatus (17. Juni 2008)

bei der eröffnung hat jemand die nina und mich vor dem Becksanhänger fotografiert.


----------



## vnvrum (17. Juni 2008)

so siehts aus...
Riesen Echo wegen WM. Will da echt niemand hin????? Alles nur Lutscher auf der WM, oder was denkt ihr????

und so macht man das....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/122258
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/122248
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/122243
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/122239
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/122237

also wer noch mit will zur wm MELDEN. ansonsten gibts kein Bier...

cu vnvrum


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Juni 2008)

geiles startgatter....idee mit wm is super bin lieder noch von grippe angeschlagen :/

kein post ohne fakebilder ;-)...sind paar perlen noch dabei :>

































muahahaha...


----------



## vnvrum (18. Juni 2008)

he photoSHOP_JOKEN.
paar fotos sind schon geil. Pissts bei euch so dolle, oder woher die Zeit?
Dass die Katzen sich vorm Fernseher net erschrecken bei soner Fratze...
Weniger Mondrumhüpfen dann wird das mit der Grippe auch wieder.

PS: wenn nix mit WM. am WE ist in Sargans ne Dirtjump Jam. Die letzte, da der Park eingeebnet wird. Ca. 1h von Wangen (alles Autobahn).

http://server34.hostpoint.ch/~spielp12/public_html/index.html

cu vnvrum

PS: immer noch der Hoffnung dass ich Jarred Graves am WE siegen seh...


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Juni 2008)

sorry, wir haben uns schon gedanken gemacht, aber ich zumindest kann leider nicht mit
würde schon gerne mal echtes radfahren sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (18. Juni 2008)

kommst am Samstag nach Nessenreben... 

oder was meint das Wetter? Kann man fahren?


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Juni 2008)

selbstverfreilich!


----------



## Pilatus (18. Juni 2008)

Dann sind wir uns einig!


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Juni 2008)

nein!


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juni 2008)

vnvrum schrieb:


> so siehts aus...
> Riesen Echo wegen WM. Will da echt niemand hin????? Alles nur Lutscher auf der WM, oder was denkt ihr????
> 
> und so macht man das....
> ...


in der neunen mtb rider steht dass du in aichwald dritter geworden bist  galt die nichtteilnahme nur für schelling ? und wie kommt der auf das titelbild des berichts der rider ?  musste grinsen als ich die neue ausgabe kurz durchgeblättert hatte


----------



## fahrbereit (21. Juni 2008)

fetten anerkennungsglückwunsch, mr. östereicher!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (21. Juni 2008)

scheiß schluchtenscheissser! <- von Pilatus


----------



## TeeWorks (21. Juni 2008)

jo seits scho ganz schöne wappler, net woar.


----------



## $tealth (21. Juni 2008)

Wow gratulation herr vnvrum! 

die PS Arbeiten sind klasse  Der dunkle Loooord


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juni 2008)

@tobi stell mal paar pics von deinem wuundergerät rein


----------



## $tealth (21. Juni 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @tobi stell mal paar pics von deinem wuundergerät rein


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juni 2008)

Wird vor Dienstag wahrscheinlich nix, Horror steht mir morgen bevor - LOHNSTEUERPRÜFUNG - :kotz:
Werd heut viel Zeit im Büro liegen lassen und das bisschen dass dann übrig bleibt meiner Freundin und meinem Hund schenken.
Also auf kommende Woche freuen und nicht traurig sein!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juni 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> , Horror steht mir morgen bevor - LOHNSTEUERPRÜFUNG - :kotz:
> Werd heut viel Zeit im Büro liegen lassen
> 
> Also auf kommende Woche freuen und nicht traurig sein!!!



 alles klaro...dann mal viel vergnügen


----------



## vnvrum (23. Juni 2008)

Hi,

mercy. ja mal schaun was in der Downhill so steht. War net so a grosses Rennen in Aichwald. Versägen wir doch alle...
Leider bin ich am WE nun nicht zur WM gekommen und Herr Yeti Graves ist im 4x final gestürtzt. Schade. Ich bin auch gestürtzt, WE im Krankenhaus und Knie kaputt. Mal schauen...
Dafür hab ich jetzt meine ersten Videos von mir, nachdem ich mir auch ne NEUE DigiFoti geleistet habe. BMX rules....

cu vnvrum


----------



## $tealth (23. Juni 2008)

Hm nat wünsch i dir mal a gute Besserung! 
Willst die Vids mal der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen?


ps. Ich hab heut morgen d Theorieprüfung fürn lappen mit 3Fehlerpunkten bestanden


----------



## fahrbereit (23. Juni 2008)

vnvrum schrieb:


> BMX rules....
> 
> cu vnvrum



der mann weiß, wovon er spricht!



			
				stealth schrieb:
			
		

> ps. Ich hab heut morgen d Theorieprüfung fürn lappen mit 3Fehlerpunkten bestanden



und ich hab heut morgen drei lappen auf punkte geprüft - alle haben theoretisch bestanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (23. Juni 2008)

Was machst du denn schon wieder für sachen her Vnrrumnrumvr?
In deinem Alter sollte man vernünftig werden.

Info: Ich bin die Strecke gestern nur gerollt und hab 43sec geschafft. wäre also immer noch 5er Platz gewesen. 
Ja ich weiß: 0,4sec langsamer als der Mann mit den Betrügerpedalen.


----------



## vnvrum (23. Juni 2008)

Hi zämma,

jo,jo Vernünftig in dem Alter: das meinen die in der Firma nun auch, da ich alle Verletzungen einfach nicht verbergen kann...

http://rapidshare.com/files/124500694/BMX_Bludenz_Vereinscup_20080620.wmv.html

so jetzt bin ich auch unter die Filmer gegangen.
Das ist Training, kommts mal rüber und ich streng mich an ;-)
PS: ziel ist es zu fahren, net zu filmen, sollen andere machen...

cu vnvrum


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Juni 2008)

sehr geil , vielen dank...die strecke is ja mal wie geleckt :0


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juni 2008)

na tobi hast die prüfung überlebt ? was machen die fotos ? 

hier mal diverse perspektiven aus nessi 

http://rapidshare.com/files/124673108/nessmulti2.mpg.html


----------



## $tealth (24. Juni 2008)




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Juni 2008)

Servus @All

Ja, danke. Prüfung war top ohne Probleme und ohne Anmerkungen. Eher Tipps gefallen zum Steuern sparen. Gibt also auch coole Prüfer!!!!

Bilder sind noch nicht einmal auf meinem Rechner angekommen, weil im Moment versinke ich in Arbeit  und außerdem hab ich noch meiner Freundin beim Möbel schleppen geholfen. Wenn mir nach Dienstschluss nicht die Augen zufallen werd ichs heut noch anstreben! 

Wie wärs denn Freitag geg. 17 Uhr so auf der Bahn zum rollern, ich denk da könnt ich mich mal frei boxen!


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juni 2008)

tiptop ! also ich wär freitag grds dabei ) falls mir nix dazwischen kommt )


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juni 2008)

hat jemand bock am we den maxxis 4x cup in großheppach mitzufahren ?


----------



## $tealth (25. Juni 2008)

Bock schon, Bike auch,Geld sowieso....aber keine Zeit leider...muss mich noch für Prüfungen vorbereiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juni 2008)

oh, wird nix. we  wie immer keine zeit.

was ist samstag mit nessenreben filmen ud so?


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2008)

eher nix da wenn ich das rennen fahre sicher am trainingssamstag da auch fahren möchte...gaildorf war mir letzts jahr zu ketisch...aber da waren es ja ein dh am samstag in der schweiz und am sonntag dual...naja...

filem nessenreben...so langsam sollten wir uns halt mal ein konzept überlegen...diese einfache draufhalterei ödet mich etwas an


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2008)

So, auch wenns länger dauerte. Aber SLR Fotografie und Bearbeitung erfordern meiner Schätzung nach locker tausende Aufnahmen Erfahrung:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2008)

ups wollts eigentlich in Groß


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2008)

Mitzieher, nicht nachbeareitet, nur kleiner gemacht!!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2008)

Und noch von hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2008)

Und jetzt die letzten zwei, brauch jetzt neues Material!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2008)

hey die sind ja jetzt schon top :0...da serste vom fitze is hammer !!!


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Juni 2008)

alter, der kerl hat ne 40er, ich rast aus! da fehlt aber noch reichlich erfahrung  ...gib mir mal die cam!   

bis demnächst mal!
Flo


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. Juni 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> alter, der kerl hat ne 40er, ich rast aus! da fehlt aber noch reichlich erfahrung  ...gib mir mal die cam!
> 
> bis demnächst mal!
> Flo



Als ob ich das nicht selber weiß!!!! Und ne, wenn ich se aus der Hand geb, dann kann ich doch keine Erfahrung machen


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Juni 2008)

auch wieder richtig, s nächste mal bringst se mit wenn ich kömm und dann gibts ne unterrichtseinheit 

cheers


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juni 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> So, auch wenns länger dauerte. Aber SLR Fotografie und Bearbeitung erfordern meiner Schätzung nach locker tausende Aufnahmen



ich zitiere bei dieser aussage gerne helmut newton : 'die ersten 10000 aufnahmen sind die schlechtesten'  

bist aber echt auf nem sehr guten weg !!! wir müssen nach todtnau


----------



## lkTROsaurus (28. Juni 2008)

Hi, ich wollte mich hier ma vorstellen, studiere an der BA in Ravensburg und suche verzweifelt hier in der Region n paar schöne Trails. Gerne auch n bißchen was härteres.
Ich bin in meiner Praxisphase in München und war da fast täglich an den Isartrails unterwegs, gibts hier was, was in diese Richtung gehen könnte.

Ich würd hier auch gern mal hier in nen Bikepark, Hindelang hab als nächsten von RV aus gefunden, hat jemand erfahrung, oder gibts was näheres?

Hat jemand bock am Di. mit nach Hindelang zu fahren?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß, 

Ares.


----------



## Pilatus (28. Juni 2008)

sers. wenn du dich schon ins auto setzt, fahr nach filzbach in der schweiz. Hindelang ist relativ langweilig. der obere Teil ist recht spaßig, man braucht aber doch Federweg. Der untere Teil sind nur noch serpentinen und man braucht viel federweg.

Filzbach ist eine recht sprunglastige freeridestrecke mit sehr viel abwechslung drin.
Schau doch mal am Wochenende nach nessenreben hoch und frag da die älteren. das sind dann wir 
ich bin morgen nicht da und weiß nicht wer da ist.

aber irgendwann begegnet man sich mal.

gruß


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juni 2008)

nach 2,5 jahren pause mal wieder 'nur fliegen ist schöner' muahahaha

@tobi das is ein perfekter spot für deine dslr ;-)


----------



## $tealth (28. Juni 2008)

Aaaaalter  Roadgap in Ulm?
Sehr schnell da ne 
Schigge pics


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juni 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> ...suche verzweifelt hier in der Region n paar schöne Trails. Gerne auch n bißchen was härteres.
> Ich bin in meiner Praxisphase in München und war da fast täglich an den Isartrails unterwegs, gibts hier was, was in diese Richtung gehen könnte.
> 
> Ares.



Guten Tag,

schöne trails gibt es durchaus, doch eher weniger härter (vom Untergrund her kein DH oder so) und weniger durchgehend bergab. Wenn man gut biken will, muss man sich etwas auskennen und Bergauffahren mögen.
Es überwiegen hier Trailabschnitte, die, um das Optimum herauszuholen, gut kombiniert sein wollen.
Für den Nichtortskundigen zu empfehlen sind eigentlich alle Wälder und Felder oberhalb von RV und WGT, also Richtung Flappach - Wangen, Grünkraut, Kickach und zur anderen Seite Richtung Schmalegg der Weststadtwald und Oberzellerwald. Das ist nicht soo weit weg und man findet auch ohne Plan recht gut wieder raus.

Gerne kannst Du auch unter der Woche mitfahren, wenn wir mal wieder was machen. Das wird nur oft sehr spontan und untereinander beschlossen - unmöglich, das hier reinzuschreiben.
Man kann ja mal Nummern per PN austauschen.

Fahren!


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Juni 2008)

alter wasn das für ne kranke kante


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juni 2008)

hat doch was von ner bordsteinkante ;-)


----------



## $tealth (28. Juni 2008)

nee..das is schon größer 
sieht zumindest so aus..


----------



## lkTROsaurus (28. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> sers. wenn du dich schon ins auto setzt, fahr nach filzbach in der schweiz. Hindelang ist relativ langweilig. der obere Teil ist recht spaßig, man braucht aber doch Federweg. Der untere Teil sind nur noch serpentinen und man braucht viel federweg.
> 
> Filzbach ist eine recht sprunglastige freeridestrecke mit sehr viel abwechslung drin.
> Schau doch mal am Wochenende nach nessenreben hoch und frag da die älteren. das sind dann wir
> ...


kKRAASS wo sind die bilder denn entstanden wenn ich fragen darf?! 
aaalso wegen Bikepark, Filzbach sind ja doppelt soviel kilometer wie Hindelang. Meine Karre schluckt ab 11 liter aufwärts und ich wär alleine unterwegs weil meine 2 kollegen nich können. 
Außerdem bin ich "nur" im Besitz eines Canyon ES6 mit ein paar kleinen mods, und ich weiß ja nich wie weit ich mit 140mm Federweg komme.
Also soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann war ich in der Gegend um Nessenreben schon Biken und hab noch nich wirklich coole Sachen gefunden.
Hinten beim Barbarossadenkmal hab ich ganz kurze Abschnitte gesehen die Recht lustig waren.
Richtung Süd ost (Grünkraut) bin ich auch schon 2-3mal geradelt, dort hab ich aber noch weniger gesehen.
letztens War ich im Oberzeller Wald an diesen ganz vielen Feuerstellen aber wusste auch nich genau wie weiter und wo cool? 

Ich bin total Orientierungslos und wenn ich ma irgendwo mitfahren könnte fänd ich das super, denn ich glaub auf eigene Faust finde ich nix.

Ich denk wenn Hindelang immernoch der nächste Bikepark ist, auch wenn nich so hardcore, werd ich am Di. hinfahren, also falls jemand interesse hätte.

Wo kann man denn in Nessenreben fahren, was fährt man da? Dirt? is da auch was für den "ich bin neu und mein bike bricht ab 2m Drops" -  fahrer dabei?

Wäre cool wenn sich ma was ergeben würde bezüglich ner runde hier!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (28. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Schau doch mal am Wochenende nach nessenreben hoch und frag da die älteren. das sind dann wir


achso ja, wie alt seid ihr "alten" denn. Ich hatte ein paar seiten vorher die Generationsdiskussionen mit der Kickacher Hardcore-Jugend mitverfolgt, ua. deswegen frag ich.


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juni 2008)

ich bin schon 'alte' 31 jährchen :> und bin der typ auf den bildern ;-)...entstanden heute in ulm


----------



## lkTROsaurus (29. Juni 2008)

LOB! na dann kann ich ja noch ein paar jährchen üben mit meinen 23jahren. 
wird auch sicher noch ein paar jährchen dauern bis ich mich erst annähernd an solche gaps wage!
Wo kommt ihr her, und eure feierabendrunde dreht ihr in nessenreben? richtig? Was fahrt ihr da?


----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juni 2008)

verdammt Fab, richtig üblen respekt für das Gap  - jetzt müssten nur die Bilders bissl schärfer sein, weil vom der eingefangenen Fahrsituation her sind die ziemlich gut! - muss echt der Stinky mal mit seiner Cam mit!

@ikTROsaurus:  dein ES6 wird dir deine Zurückhaltung bezüglich solcher Drops sicher danken  
...war bis jetzt zwar nur ein paar seltene Male in der Umgebung RV beim biken (Nessenreben/Kickach) weil ich unter der Woche in Muc bin, aber sind alles ganz liebe Leut  - und die, die hier vornehmlich zu schreiben pflegen sind älter als ich Jungspund mit meinen 24 Lenzen. *duckundweg*

cheers

...und wenn ich net so faul und meine Kondi so besch* wäre, würd ich auf jeden Fall mit denen mal n paar längere Tourenrunden drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lkTROsaurus (29. Juni 2008)

Ok na dann hoff ich mal dass ich euch da irgendwo ma find!
Könnt ihr mir mal sagen wo genau in kickach bzw in nessenreben?


----------



## fahrbereit (29. Juni 2008)

nessenreben direkt am freibad. stehst du davor, umdrehen und linkerhand vom parkplatz weg.


----------



## TeeWorks (29. Juni 2008)

47°48'11.44" N 9°39'27.26" E


----------



## vnvrum (29. Juni 2008)

Hi,

@pilatus: ne filzbach is nix, hab letzthin richtig hart reingebissen, die Steine dort schmecken beschissen und hast noch 2 Wochen später in den Zähnen. Also mal für die älteren ist das nix....

Allerdings brauchst in Filzbach schon a bisserl a Fully, sonst derbremst es net vor der nächsten Kurve....

cu vnvrum

Auf dem Weg der Besserung....


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juni 2008)

heute musste ich auch ziemlich einstecken  bin ja so dermassen grobmotorisch unterwegs...dennoch hab ich das 'kleine' finale gewonnen (5.platz somit) und hab jetzt nen pokal daheim vom 4x :>

@teeworks mit tobi war gestern eingentlich geplant...damit wärs echt ne scharfe sache...dafür kann ich demnächst mal ein hübsches roadgap video schnippeln


----------



## $tealth (29. Juni 2008)

glückwunsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (29. Juni 2008)

einen glückwunsch an den jochen!

vnrvnrunvm. Filzbach ist mit fully natürlich angenehmer. aber hindelang kannst du ohne fully gar nicht fahren. 
In diesem sinne, gute besserung ins vorarlberg.


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juni 2008)

merci an euch - war wirklich glück ;-), hier noch ein video vom samstag aus ulm

http://rapidshare.com/files/125993291/fabulm-hd.wmv.html


----------



## Pilatus (30. Juni 2008)

das Gap sind auf den fotos 3x größer als auf dem Vid aus.


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> das Gap sind auf den fotos 3x größer als auf dem Vid aus.



was ist mit freitag?
oder wolltest du uns am donnerstag bescheid sagen..?


----------



## Pilatus (30. Juni 2008)

Ich komm mit.
Komm am Donnerstag abend nach RV. Wie ich dann nach WGT komm weiß ich noch nicht. Dann fahren wir mit ninas Auto da hin, biken, betrinken uns und du fährst wieder heim. Topplan...


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juni 2008)

nimm doch eins dieser nie vollzählig erfassten räder aus eurem kellergewölbe...

oder steck schnell eins zusammen.


----------



## Pilatus (30. Juni 2008)

Du hast gesagt ich bekomm dort eins.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (30. Juni 2008)

@Teeworks:

kannst du mir auch die koordinaten von kickach durchgeben?
wäre super


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Du hast gesagt ich bekomm dort eins.





			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich dann nach WGT komm weiß ich noch nicht.



altah, was willst du?


----------



## Pilatus (30. Juni 2008)

asosomeinsddu.
joa, könnte man machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juni 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> das Gap sind auf den fotos 3x größer als auf dem Vid aus.



du meinst sicher das andere gap im film


----------



## Pilatus (30. Juni 2008)

nein, ich denke nicht.
Als ich die Fotos gesehen hab, dacht ich mir: was ist mit dem Jochen los. jetzt springt der so ein riesen Ding. Nach dem Video ist es für den Jochen zwar immer noch ne hausnummer aber nicht mehr so boa!


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juni 2008)

arsch, vor enttäuschung is mir grad dein phobia helm runtergefallen


----------



## $tealth (30. Juni 2008)




----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Juli 2008)

fitze du kannst ja deinen helm gleich do abend mitnehmen


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juli 2008)

machisch.


----------



## fahrbereit (2. Juli 2008)

einuhrvierundzwanzig! reichlich spät!

am freitag bitte pünktlich um 7uhr früh fertig gepackt frohgestimmt klingeln. 10uhr geht es da los, wir sollten spät. 9.30 dort sein!


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juli 2008)

Dann stell du deinen Wecker schonmal auf 0530. Damit du dann um 0800 fertig gepackt bist, damit wir dann um 0900 loskommen und dann pünktlich zum Mittagessen dort sind.


----------



## Robsen (2. Juli 2008)

Moinsen liebe Bergab und Dirt und Egalhauptsacheradfahren Gemeinde.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Bikepark Oberammergau der neulich von mir und Kollegas heimgesucht wurde.


















Fazit 

@Fat Fab: in deinem alter noch roadgaps springen??? Weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (2. Juli 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> einuhrvierundzwanzig! reichlich spät!
> 
> am freitag bitte pünktlich um 7uhr früh fertig gepackt frohgestimmt klingeln. 10uhr geht es da los, wir sollten spät. 9.30 dort sein!



ich hab nochmal geschaut: 3,5h fährt man da hin. das würde heißen 0600 abfahrt. für dich 0430 aufstehen...

oberammergau sieht auch fein aus.


----------



## $tealth (2. Juli 2008)

Oberammergau geht ab wie sau


----------



## fahrbereit (2. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich hab nochmal geschaut: 3,5h fährt man da hin. das würde heißen 0600 abfahrt. für dich 0430 aufstehen...




mit dem auto? der zug braucht schon 3-4h und das soll was heissen.


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2008)

dann tipp mal ein bei google maps: Ravensburg nach dahin. Wir sparen 4min, weil wir ja in Wgt losfahren. da hast du recht.


----------



## fahrbereit (3. Juli 2008)

jochen oder stinky bräuchten nur 2 stunden *mit *1x verfahren und 3x tanke oder maces halten


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2008)

Die haben auch nicht Ninas Auto, einen kleinen Italiener und einen nixnutzigen Antialker mit dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (3. Juli 2008)

wenn du nicht dein viel zu hohes gehalt versaufen würdest, könntest du dir auch so ein fetten audi oder bemer rauslassen, du pilzlamelle!


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Juli 2008)

schöne bilder aus oberammergau...geht ab wie's aussieht...

leute leute das unwetter hat die strecke in nessenreben echt hart getroffen...lauter steine sind freigespült...wird ne menge arbeit...der arbeitseinsatz am sa kommt zur rechten zeit


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juli 2008)

dann geh ich mal baden...


----------



## fahrbereit (5. Juli 2008)

also beerfelden is jetzt nich soo deer hit...

kein lift, zwar ein recht zÃ¼gigen bus-anhÃ¤nger-shuttle mit einer innovativen biketransportmÃ¶glichkeit, der fast zeitgleich mit den fahrern unten wieder ankommt - und schon gehts wieder hoch -, doch eben hier liegt das eine problem: viel zu kurz und kaum hÃ¶henmeter.
und nur "minder" anspruchsvoll. sehr coole strecken ansich, aber keine echte alternative, wenn man rund 300km hin- und nochmal 300 rÃ¼ckfahrt und 15â¬ fÃ¼r's tagesticket aufwenden muss.
zwei abfahrten gibt es. jeweils mit kickern bespickt, die jedoch allesamt bei spÃ¤t. der 2. abfahrt komplett von jedem gesprungen werden. ein wallride, der gut geht! der schwarze trail verlÃ¤uft entlang einer groÃen rinne, worauf die zahlreichen steilkurvenabfolgen und die steilen kompressionen grÃ¼nden. (jedenfalls kommt man mit dem "standard" dh-setup  nicht gut runter; es muss etws mehr zugstufe rein, sonst katapultiert es einen hin und her.)
alles in allem, wenn man schonmal da ist, zu empfehlen, aber uninteressant fÃ¼r alle ausserhalb des 100km radius.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Juli 2008)

hab mal bisserl gebastelt


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juli 2008)

hey der tag heut war cool...die 2 poser waren in reutlingen und haben dort mal die location abgecheckt...super sache...hammercoole strecke hat spaß gemacht bis der regen kam. dann hab ich dem fitze noch ulm gezeigt...das roadgap, die kleine strecke und die strecke der wahnsinnigen die selbst fitze etwas krank fand  luschtig woors


----------



## $tealth (6. Juli 2008)

und ich bin nächte Woche mit der Schule fertig..dann werde ich mich wieder den wichtigen Dingen im Leben zuwenden


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juli 2008)

hier mal aufnahmen , ist aber auch noch ulm was schon bekannt ist mit drauf...

http://rapidshare.com/files/127683189/Juli08-mpeg2.mpg.html


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> 2 poser



Ich muss die Sache richtig stellen. 1 Pos und 1 Pro. Das ist zu diferenzieren:
Pos -> Poser 
Pro -> Professional    

schönes Vid, aber warum ruckelt das so?


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juli 2008)

professionell sind hier nur zwei dinge:

saufen

und 

posen.

beides auf allerhöhstem niveau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2008)

zwei Dinge von denen du keine Ahnung hast und dich deshalb besser raushälst.


----------



## fahrbereit (7. Juli 2008)

das ist ein sehr großes kompliment für mich.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich muss die Sache richtig stellen. 1 Pos und 1 Pro. Das ist zu diferenzieren:
> Pos -> Poser
> Pro -> Professional
> 
> schönes Vid, aber warum ruckelt das so?



was genau ruckelt bzw. was meinst du mit ruckeln ? details bitte 

danke dass du mich als nen professional ansiehst, das ehrt mich wirklich 

hier noch paar pics...


----------



## $tealth (7. Juli 2008)

Hey Fitze-Neuer Helm??
Kommt gut was du auf dem Wie Deo mit deinem Singlespeeder so anstellst


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> was genau ruckelt bzw. was meinst du mit ruckeln ? details bitte



es ruckelt. so wie wenn du ein video anschaust direkt im netz wo die Leitung nicht schnell genug ist. es hält kurz an dann wird ganz schnell nachgeholt oder übersprungen.
Das war jetzt auf mehreren Rechnern so.


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2008)

so schaut nessenreben auch bald aus






































ich meine das mit dem bewuchs bis in die fahrbahn.
wenn's vorher nicht durch stehende gewässer oder erdrutsche vernichtet wird...


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2008)

da hilft vor allem fahren...


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2008)

"jetzt leg mal die schaufel hin und hör auf zu kehren und lass uns mal ein plan machen, wo wir am besten fahren, damit dort nix mehr wächst"









genau

das muss man nichtmal ins lächerliche ziehen, das ist sogar so


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2008)

Es ist manchal sehr hilfreich wenn man sich vorher überlegt was man macht. Was hat das 1h buddeln von dir gebracht? ungefähr nix. Ja ich habe nicht mitgeolfen. Eben weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, daß es sinnvoll ist erst nachzudenken, als planlos drauflos zu arbeiten. Leider sind wir zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Juli 2008)

Alter, was en hier schon wieder los. Wenigstens das mitlesen hält mich am Leben wenn ich schon keine Zeit mehr hab zum auf en Bock sitzen!
Diesbezüglich melde ich mich gleich nochmal für die kommenden 2 - 3 Wochen ab. Solange werdet Ihr Ruhe vor mir haben. Also, nutzt es


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Es ist manchal sehr hilfreich wenn man sich vorher überlegt was man macht. Was hat das 1h buddeln von dir gebracht? ungefähr nix. Ja ich habe nicht mitgeolfen. Eben weil ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe, daß es sinnvoll ist erst nachzudenken, als planlos drauflos zu arbeiten. Leider sind wir zu keinem Ergebnis gekommen.



ich würde mich ja wahnsinnig gerne weiter einsetzen und selbst dann meine freizeit opfern, wenn nicht unmittelbar etwas produktives erkennbar ist, obwohl man schwitzt und zeit drauf geht, als wenn man ein haus gebaut hätte, doch jedesmal gehen die meißten aktionen (wie eben der angezettelte "arbeitseinsatz" letzten samstag) auf mein konto - genau wie ich jedesmal zurückgepfiffen werde, weil ich nicht 100% durchdachte und rennerbrobte taten vor gelaber walten lasse.

wo ist denn "euer" plan, der alles gerade rückt? nach dem man sich gewissenlos mit bereitgestellter erde und schaufel am mild-sonnigen 8. tag der woche an's werk machen kann?

sorry, jungs. ihr wisst, ich maul gern und übertreibe oft, nur wird der sommer nicht länger, sondern kürzer und die strecke befindet sich noch immer inmitten eines waldes. da ist schneller alles wieder zugewuchert, als wir dort damals mit schwerem gerät alles platt gemacht haben...


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2008)

es gibt keinen Plan, weil du nicht da warst um einen mitzuschmieden. wir hatten ein paar Vorschläge aber aus keinem ist was geworden.

Und das mit dem Fahren hab ich ernst gemeint.


----------



## VorBerger (8. Juli 2008)

wir in vorberg spritzen das gewucher einfach weg. roundup zb kann man in jedem baumarkt kaufen und das hilft locker 3 monate. 

gruß janosch


----------



## $tealth (8. Juli 2008)

Hab bestanden...Mal wieder ne 1 abgeräumt


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> es ruckelt. so wie wenn du ein video anschaust direkt im netz wo die Leitung nicht schnell genug ist. es hält kurz an dann wird ganz schnell nachgeholt oder übersprungen.
> Das war jetzt auf mehreren Rechnern so.



was haben die für ne leistung ? entweder zu schwach oder alter treiber drauf...is h264 format...recht neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (8. Juli 2008)

Unsere CAD-Maschinen sollten genügend Leistung haben. 
aber vielleicht ist es auch nur dein elendiges gewackel.


----------



## TeeWorks (8. Juli 2008)

...fette CAD maschine aber Quicktime3 wahrscheinlich  

...bei mir läufts auch net, liegt aber wohl eher an meiner beschaissen alten CAD maschine


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2008)

windows media player und vlc hab ich probiert. und DVD-player irgendwas. ich glaub, der jochen hat einfach nur gewackelt...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Juli 2008)

VorBerger schrieb:


> wir in vorberg spritzen das gewucher einfach weg. roundup zb kann man in jedem baumarkt kaufen und das hilft locker 3 monate.
> 
> gruß janosch



jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> es gibt keinen Plan, weil du nicht da warst um einen mitzuschmieden.


ich bin heute abend in der kletterhalle und gehe danach zufrieden ins bett schlafen. was denkt ihr, wird die welt das überleben ohne mich? oder sollte ich meiner großen unverzichtbaren verantwortung nachgehen und auch die 283794te Nacht durchmachen um irgendwo in dubai und china die manager und bauarbeiter bei ihren plänen zu unterstützen?

ach und die ganzen ingenieure auch noch - oh man! ok, noch diese nacht...



Pilatus schrieb:


> wir hatten ein paar Vorschläge aber aus keinem ist was geworden.


warum? weil ich nicht dabei war um

-dafür zu stimmen
-dagegen zu stimmen
-was ganz anderes zu sagen
-euch zu ergänzen
-in weiser voraussicht genau deswegen lieber wenigstens 20 steine von einer stelle entfernt habe



Pilatus schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Fahren hab ich ernst gemeint.


ich freue mich, wenn du endlich einen grund gefunden hast, mehr zu fahren.
dass es auch noch der strecke zuliebe und zuträglich ist, hebt dich in meinem herzen auf eine ganz andere stufe.


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2008)

""


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2008)

Du willst oder kannst mich nicht verstehen.
Mir egal. Räum weiter Steine auf die Seite, als die Sache richtig anzupacken...


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2008)

"  "


----------



## fahrbereit (9. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Mir egal. Räum weiter Steine auf die Seite, als die Sache richtig anzupacken...



Es war nie die Rede davon, dass ich die Sache nicht richtig anpacken will. Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall - mit jedem weiteren kritischen in-der-Wunde-stochern und mit jedem beschi55enen (symbolischen) Stein, der von der Fahrbahn entfernt wird versuche ich alle, die das erkennen können, zu motivieren und zu gewinnen. Was hindert *dich* denn daran, die Sache richtig anzupacken? Welche (sooo wichtige) Rolle spiele ich denn dabei, bitte?

Doch gerne lasse ich mich von dir eines Besseren belehren.

Fang' an! Mit was auch immer Du von überzeugt bist. Du weißt, ich bin der erste, der dabei ist, wenn 'was Hand und Fuß hat!

(Und immer lächeln nicht vergessen)


----------



## lkTROsaurus (9. Juli 2008)

hi, was habt ihr denn vor in nessenreben? was wollt ihr denn da schaufeln?
ich hab mal versucht da was zu finden, habe nur ein paar relative kleine kicker gefunden aber alle recht weit voneinander entfernnt.

auf den trails gabs ein paar amüsante abschnitte aber alles recht kurz.

wo bin ich dran vorbeigefahren?

ich habe, so ist es mir zumindest vorgekommen, alles im 800m umkreis vom freibad parkplatz abgefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (9. Juli 2008)

klingt irgendwie nach kickach


----------



## lkTROsaurus (9. Juli 2008)

dachte in nessenreben am bad sollte irgendwas sein?


----------



## $tealth (9. Juli 2008)

genau! Aber die Tables sind da knapp hintereinander..keine kleinen Kicker..?!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (9. Juli 2008)

ja genau die habe ich gesucht! aber leider nicht gefunden!
kann mir das mal jemand für jemanden erklären der orienturungsmäßig ne null is!?

ich hab ein gps also koordinaten wären auch super!


----------



## $tealth (9. Juli 2008)

hast post


----------



## lkTROsaurus (9. Juli 2008)

vielen vielen dank!


----------



## plug (9. Juli 2008)

vom eingang des freibades ca 100 m richtung süden und du stehst direkt davor.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (9. Juli 2008)

DICK! wenn meine leihgabel da ist bin ich sofort da! dh. wahrscheinlich montag.
Und falls es was zum schaufeln gibt dann sagt mir bescheid ich wär dabei!


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Welche (sooo wichtige) Rolle spiele ich denn dabei, bitte?



Du bist der einzige, der regelmäßig da oben ist und arbeitet. deßhalb wäre es meiner meinung nach wichtig, dich bei der Planung dabei zu haben. 
Man muss sich eben mal mit dem Thomas zusammensetzen und überlegen ob es sich lohnt einen neuen Fahrbahnbelag aufzubringen, der Winterungsfest ist. Brechsand, Spritzlehm o.Ä.

Ich bin zu selten da, um eine "tragende" Rolle dort in dieser Geschichte zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2008)

Thomas ist leider gerade im Urlaub - Zwei Wochen. *Er* ist der einzige, der _die_ tragende Rolle hat und Entscheidungen diesbezüglich treffen kann und betont ja selber immer, dass wir Fahrer und selbst die Helfer alle nur Besucher und Freiwillige sind, die "halt mal mithelfen"...(nicht abwertend! nur so ist eben unser "Status"). Daher haben wir auch kein Entgelt, sondern höchstens 'ne kleine Anerkennung bekommen.

Wenn einer was zu sagen und zu Planen hat, dann er.

Bestimmt benötigen wir 5-10 LKW Ladungen steinlose Erde, oder normale und dann ein größeres Sieb und mind. 1 Bagger oder Kran, der z.B. das Mat. Pottweise am Haken in die hintersten Reihen hievt. Alles andere wäre von Unmöglich bis Wahnsinn, mit unserer Arbeitskraft sowieso.

So, und wer setzt sich jetzt mit dem Thomas zusammen?


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Das ist das größte Problem. wir sind zu wenige, um wirklich was zu reißen. 3-4 Leute machen da keinen Stich.
Nächste Option (und wohl die günstigste) wäre einmal alle Steine rausrächen und mit guter Steiloser Erde wieder auffüllen.


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2008)

Ja, rausrächen

Wo ist jetzt ein wesentlicher Unterschied zu meinem bisherigen Vorgehen?

Bleibt nur noch die Frage - und das ist das Entscheidende -, wie die Erde 5cm dick und 1 - 2,5m breit bis zur letzten Kurve kommt?


----------



## lkTROsaurus (10. Juli 2008)

ich weiß ja gar nich um was es eigentlich geht!? was ist das da ne 4x strecke, ein amüsanter trail? ne kicker line oder wie?


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2008)

planloses loslegen <-> durchtdachtes Vorgehen

Entweder ein Wall muss nochmal weg, oder der Bagger schafft den ganznormalen Weg, oder hinten am Übungsparcour eine Schneise in den Wald.
Aber schlimmer: wie kommt die Erde da hin?

ikto... :ein schmaler 4x beschreibt es vielleicht ganz gut.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (10. Juli 2008)

wieso dürft ihr da eigentlich einfach so rumbuddeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Weil es eine offizielle Strecke der Stadt Weingarten ist.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (10. Juli 2008)

was für eine strecke ist das denn?? rundkurs, downhill?? gibts dazu irgendwoe bilder oder ne website? macht weingarten dann auch finanziell was locker um die strecke auf vordermann zu halten?


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2008)

rundkurs 4x/BMX + Dirt.
Wieviel und ob sie Zahlen wissen wir noch nicht. Grundsätzlich schon.

Bilder beim Jochen_DC im Fotoalbum.


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> planloses loslegen <-> durchtdachtes Vorgehen



1 mann versucht, aber tropfen auf den heissen stein -> planloses loslegen
4 mann nix versucht -> durchdachtes vorgehen





Pilatus schrieb:


> Entweder ein Wall muss nochmal weg, oder der Bagger schafft den ganznormalen Weg, oder hinten am Übungsparcour eine Schneise in den Wald.



fitze, nimm es mir bitte nicht übel, aber willst du jetzt virtuell die schneise abstecken oder mit fähnchen die stelle in dem wall markieren, der wieder weg soll? wer sagt, wir haben einen bagger? ist das nötig? macht der nicht mehr kaputt, als repariert werden kann? er MüSSTE zwangsläufig über die strecke fahren, zumind. teilweise. geht gar nicht anders.



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Aber schlimmer: wie kommt die Erde da hin?





			
				fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt benötigen wir 5-10 LKW Ladungen steinlose Erde, oder normale und dann ein größeres Sieb und mind. 1 Bagger oder Kran, der z.B. das Mat. Pottweise am Haken in die hintersten Reihen hievt. Alles andere wäre von Unmöglich bis Wahnsinn, mit unserer Arbeitskraft sowieso.
> 
> So, und wer setzt sich jetzt mit dem Thomas zusammen?


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2008)

4 Mann die versuchen einen Plan zu finden.
Der Bagger muss natürlich über die Strecke fahren. Die Frage ist, geht sowas überhaupt mit so einem kleinen wie der Tschugg hatte?
Vielleicht geht das. Dann fängt man an einer Seite an und Shaped alles einmal durch. Also einmal durchgehen alle Steine raus, Mit dem Bagger hinterher und den Dreck (der da noch irgendwie hinkommen mus) sauber shapen.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (10. Juli 2008)

wann seid ihr denn mal wieder draußen?


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> 4 Mann die versuchen einen Plan zu finden.


...und sich dabei anstellen, als gelte es, die Golden Gate nachzubauen - aus Carbon.


Pilatus schrieb:


> Der Bagger muss natürlich über die Strecke fahren. Die Frage ist, geht sowas überhaupt mit so einem kleinen wie der Tschugg hatte?
> Vielleicht geht das. Dann fängt man an einer Seite an und Shaped alles einmal durch. Also einmal durchgehen alle Steine raus, Mit dem Bagger hinterher und den Dreck (der da noch irgendwie hinkommen mus) sauber shapen.



1. Thomas zu Rate ziehen, ihm die Sache erklären (soll ja schon geschehen sein, aber heute morgen konnt' ich's nicht in der Zeitung lesen...)
2. mit ihm die nötigen Taten und Mittel besprechen, termine festlegen, kosten: ja/nein, anzahl an helfern ermitteln + ben. zeit und die dann zusammentrommeln, geschlossen MIT plan loslegen und durchziehen - dersweil strecke für ALLE *sperren*, erdhaufen an taktischen stellen für später anlegen
3. beobachten, evtl. nacharbeiten, shapen, derweil nicht fahren
4.dauerhaft pflegen, verantwortung verteilen - z.B. wochenweise wechselnd
5. endlich schnauze halten und fahren


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Da haben wir doch schon einen hervoragenden Plan.

Entschuldige, daß ich dich mit dem Plan nerve. Aber so ist unsere Arbeitsweise. Wir haben schon genügend Projekte beinahe versiebt, weil eben planlos losgearbeitet wurde.


----------



## thirteen TRE (10. Juli 2008)

Wenn es einen Termin gibt, helfe ich auch gerne tatkräftig mit. 

Ich habe nämlich übergroßes Interesse an einer ordentlichen 4X-Trainingsstrecke in meiner Heimat. Die Strecke ist zwar jetzt schon gut, aber sicher noch um einiges Verbesserungsfähig und Potential hat das Gelände sowieso.

Grüße aus München
Jakob Schüle


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Da haben wir doch schon einen hervorragenden Plan.


und dafür wolltet ihr jetzt noch mal ne woche beanspruchen - zu viert?

egal, dann können wir ja anfangen



Pilatus schrieb:


> Entschuldige, daß ich dich mit dem Plan nerve. Aber so ist unsere Arbeitsweise. Wir haben schon genügend Projekte beinahe versiebt, weil eben planlos losgearbeitet wurde.


wer ist da jetzt "wir"? bitte nicht die flugzeugteilzuliefererfirma in der der "ihr" arbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. Juli 2008)

Sozusagen die Firma/Abteilung. Ja. Und genau das soll nicht mehr vorkommen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Juli 2008)

hört sich ja extrem proffesional an wie fitzes jungs arbeiten 

sodele...die letzten dinge vorm nä. race sind getan...start gatter training habe ich simuliert , sollte jetzt hinhauen - angst und schrecken sollte ich jetzt am start verbreiten können...bike ist zudem auf ein erträgliches gewicht gerutscht und beschleunigt schön. ich habe ordentlich getanzt für regen morgen  diese 3 faktoren werden mich wieder in die punkte fahren lassen trust me


----------



## Pilatus (12. Juli 2008)

na dann drück ich dir die daumen.


----------



## $tealth (12. Juli 2008)

*daumen drück*
Wo hin geht die Reise??


----------



## Jochen_DC (12. Juli 2008)

thx leute...nach sulzbach gehts...den bildern zu schliessen wird das wiedermal harte arbeit 

http://picasaweb.google.de/mangold.udo/Maxxis4CeossCupSulzbach1213Juni


----------



## $tealth (12. Juli 2008)

Wow 
Die Strecke sieht klasse aus! Kann man da auch mal so fahren? 
Tolles Ding !


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Juli 2008)

also startgatter hat net hingehauen...noch viel üben....so langsam glaube ich scheiter ich nur noch an dem gattergedöns...bin entäuschender 6. geworden  (gesamtwertung von 8 auf platz 7 gerutscht )  achja...was ein dreckswetter


----------



## $tealth (13. Juli 2008)

beim nächsten mal klappts dann!
wegs Gattertraining..da bin ich grad am planen..ein 1-Personen-Gatter.
Werds zusammen mit meinem Vater bauen/schweißen.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Juli 2008)

Bilder vom Rennen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juli 2008)

jepp...hier 

http://picasaweb.google.de/steffen.schaeufele/4XMaxxisCupLauf3Sulzbach


----------



## Pilatus (14. Juli 2008)

ihr hattet spaß, so wie das aussieht. bähhh!
ich bin bekennender Schönwetterfahrer...


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ihr hattet spaß, so wie das aussieht. bähhh!
> ich bin bekennender Schönwetterfahrer...



es war der hass...du meister, in reutlingen muß jetzt endlich mal was gehen...ich berufe dich hiermit in mein kompetenz team...und glaub mir bei wir hat der spruch pokal oder hospital ne ganz andere bedeutung...sauf dich zum rutenfest ja net ins koma, du musst mich bis september zur 4x Maschine machen


----------



## Pilatus (15. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> .sauf dich zum rutenfest ja net ins koma



das kann ich so jetzt nicht garantieren. 
Aber ich denke Koma wirds nicht. Man wird ja älter und weiser...

du bist wohl noch nicht sooo weise, wenn du mich fragst, dich zur 4x-maschine auszu bilden... 

aso, wir haben grad bier getrunken und um 5 mach ich mich auf nach wien...


----------



## Pilatus (18. Juli 2008)

es ruatelet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (18. Juli 2008)

*schnauze!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (18. Juli 2008)

!


----------



## TeeWorks (18. Juli 2008)

und es pisst, wie schön


----------



## $tealth (18. Juli 2008)

Ist Nessenreben fahrbar?
Hätt lust am Woe bissle zu fahrn..


----------



## bikingarni (19. Juli 2008)

Servus!

Braucht jemand von euch ne Gustav M fürs Hinterrad? Neue Beläge, 190er Scheibe. Angebote machen.

@Fabi: Im Moment stecke ich noch mitten in den Klausuren. Ab dem 7.8. bin ich fertig, wenn das Wetter mitspielt fahre ich direkt die übliche Wochenendstour über Wildbad und Todtnau. Eventuell schaue ich mir mal noch Lac Blanc an.

Wenn näheres bekannt ist melde ich mich wieder, nur damit ihr (Tobi u.a.) euch shcon mal n fettes Kreuz in den Kalender machen könnt!

mfg Arni


----------



## Robsen (19. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> es ruatelet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



rrrrr RUADAFESCHT


----------



## Pilatus (19. Juli 2008)

nicht so laut, mein kopf tut weh...


----------



## fahrbereit (19. Juli 2008)

was, du merkst noch was?


----------



## $tealth (19. Juli 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Ist Nessenreben fahrbar?


??


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. Juli 2008)

ich denke man kann mit kleinen einschränkungen fahren


----------



## $tealth (19. Juli 2008)

Hmm..okey. 
Mal sehn ob ich das noch schaff..glaub aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich denke man kann mit kleinen einschränkungen fahren



Du im Land und nicht in Todtnau

Wenn ja und heut nix vor, dann meld dich mal


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juli 2008)

brandneue news...intense und ich nehmen ne auszeit und gehen vorübergehend getrennte wege. stay tuned...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Juli 2008)

@JochenDC: Hast dieses Wochenende dein Bike noch oder schon nen Ersatz! Bei mir hat sich was getan, für mich ist Samstag und/oder Sonntag Biketechnisch was in Planung. Könnte mich auch für Nessenreben oder ähnliches entscheiden.


----------



## $tealth (21. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> brandneue news...intense und ich nehmen ne auszeit und gehen vorübergehend getrennte wege. stay tuned...



Ah..du hasts M3 verkauft?
Wann kommt der neue Rahmen 
Nessenreben wär easy-hätt ich lust drauf-und Zeit auch.
Oder irgend wo anders hin wo's was 4x-mäßiges gibt.


----------



## SpeedyR (21. Juli 2008)

$tealth schrieb:


> Ah..du hasts M3 verkauft?
> Wann kommt der neue Rahmen



Klärt mich auf....n M6?


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juli 2008)

nope m6 kommt mir erstmal nicht ins haus - wie gesagt intense und ich gehen ERSTMAL getrennte wege...was es wird wird noch net verraten.

@stinky wenn ich schnell aufbaue hab ich es am freitag abend fertig. alternativ könnt ich allerdings noch mit dem m3 fahren was ich dem geilsten dh rad was ich jemals hatte einfach schuldig bin...es hat mich schon über trails sicher geführt die 10000 kilometer entfernt sind 

@stealth ich muß mal wieder dh fahren...männersport halt


----------



## $tealth (21. Juli 2008)

was baust denn grad auf?
Santa Cruz? Oder ein Gt? Commencal?
Ich will so gern wieder nach leogang..wenn mal was gscheites fahrn willst gehst mal do na 
Da isch geil


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juli 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> nope m6 kommt mir erstmal nicht ins haus - wie gesagt intense und ich gehen ERSTMAL getrennte wege...was es wird wird noch net verraten.
> 
> @stinky wenn ich schnell aufbaue hab ich es am freitag abend fertig. alternativ könnt ich allerdings noch mit dem m3 fahren was ich dem geilsten dh rad was ich jemals hatte einfach schuldig bin...es hat mich schon über trails sicher geführt die 10000 kilometer entfernt sind
> 
> @stealth ich muß mal wieder dh fahren...männersport halt



Also für Aufbauhilfe steh ich jederzeit bereit. *hihi* Außerdem ist es witzig mehr zu wissen wie der Rest!!!!! Deine neue DH Waffe hat auf jeden Fall meinen RESPECT, ich finds cool und das Teil wird super scharf aussehen.


----------



## $tealth (22. Juli 2008)

> das Teil wird super scharf aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (22. Juli 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Außerdem ist es witzig mehr zu wissen wie der Rest!!!!!



Genau! Ich weiß es auch schon. Pilatus ist also der nichtsahnende unwissende letzte Rest.


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juli 2008)

und es ist mir im moment voll egal.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juli 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und es ist mir im moment voll egal.



Wahrscheinlich deshalb:


----------



## fahrbereit (22. Juli 2008)

oha! aufem ruudefeschd gibst w-lan!

oder hockt ihr im internetkaffee weils regnet wie sau


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juli 2008)

Fakten:


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juli 2008)

hässlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juli 2008)

me or the monkey ?


----------



## Pilatus (26. Juli 2008)

du bisch ugly, das hässlige Ding hässlig.
Wie rollerts?


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. Juli 2008)

sehr geil das rad...todtnau test muß echt schnellstens her ...alles ne ganze ecke einfacher als mit dem m3


----------



## SpeedyR (26. Juli 2008)

Ja äusserschddd 

Hätt ned gedacht,aber die Fox passt farblich ganz geil!

Hast du es mal gewogen?Gewicht würde mich mal interessieren.

Viel Spass beim fahren!!

Grüsse Linda

Ps:Sheizä!Ich muss langsam nachziehen!DHi Gang Bang


----------



## bikingarni (26. Juli 2008)

Schicke Schüssel!

Hier gibts den passenden Termin: 9.8. Todtnau, Treffpunkt mit den Jungens vom MTB-Gehrenberg! Hoffentlich kannst es solang verhalten!


----------



## Thirty8 (26. Juli 2008)

en spacer am vorbau bzw. am steuersatz wäre eben noch geil!
 bis denne


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Juli 2008)

uha,  was gehn jetz ab ...netter bock mr. DC!! aber spank? ernsthaft?  

nett is auch der DHX Air! Hastn schon gescheit abgestimmt bekommen?  

cheers
Flo


----------



## $tealth (26. Juli 2008)

Woah...sehr geil!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Juli 2008)

War mir doch gleich klar dass das Ding so geil wird. Gabel passt super mega affen titten geil zum Rahmen. Meine Freundin würde sagen: "YAMI YAMI!"
Glückwunsch und bis später. Ulm wird geil und die Bilder *schmatz* 

P.S.: Brauchst nicht viel Platz frei räumen ich roller heut mit em weißen Pitbull!!!


----------



## cyclery.de (27. Juli 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> War mir doch gleich klar dass das Ding so geil wird. Gabel passt super mega affen titten geil zum Rahmen. Meine Freundin würde sagen: "YAMI YAMI!"
> Glückwunsch und bis später. Ulm wird geil und die Bilder *schmatz*
> 
> P.S.: Brauchst nicht viel Platz frei räumen ich roller heut mit em weißen Pitbull!!!



Na dann warte ich gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Juli 2008)

cyclery.de schrieb:


> Na dann warte ich gespannt



Bin ich auch, weil du weißt ja das die ersten 10000 nicht die besten sind..


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juli 2008)

hier mal die helmcam aufnahmen...

http://rapidshare.com/files/132883680/ulm_helmcam2008.mpg.html

freu mich schon auf die d40 bilder , sahen auf dem kleinen display schon sehr sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## $tealth (27. Juli 2008)

Her damit


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juli 2008)

ich hoff der tobi gibt gas ;-)...hier ne sequenz aus der hd aufnahme...das gt fliegt echt gut


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (27. Juli 2008)

hab mir heute ne neues BMX geshoppt... JUHU streeten im München das wird geil


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (27. Juli 2008)

hmmmm Die Helmcamaufnahmen sind richtg gut geworden... Daumen nach oben.....


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juli 2008)

merci monsieur...bin mal gespannt was du auf dem bmx uns bald alles zeigst :>


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (27. Juli 2008)

das wird aber lang dauern mus erst mal wieder überhaupt mich an ein "Fahrrad" gewöhnen hab jetzt wirklich schon lang nichts mehr gemacht


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. Juli 2008)

Au man, die sind zum großen Teil echt bescheiden.... Aber ich stell mal trotzdem etwas rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (28. Juli 2008)

Das erste find ich sehr gut! 
Das zweite und dritte..naja okey aber weist ja selber....


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Juli 2008)

@all


----------



## TeeWorks (28. Juli 2008)

ey stinky die bilder sind doch gut, was haste denn?   - schaut auf jedenfall richtig fett nach speed aus!


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Juli 2008)

thx Tobi...kannstz mir die ersten beiden in originalgröße mailen ? die pics von der anderen seite sind nix geworden ? sahen doch eigentlich aufm display ok aus :-> ich schnippsel heut abend von gestern noch zusammen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Juli 2008)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Schicke Schüssel!
> 
> Hier gibts den passenden Termin: 9.8. Todtnau, Treffpunkt mit den Jungens vom MTB-Gehrenberg! Hoffentlich kannst es solang verhalten!



Servus, 9.8. hört sich ganz gut an. Bin im Moment zu 75% auch da. Die restlichen 25% benötigen noch gut ne Woche Zeit 

Gruß an Gehrenberg und wo dich sonst so rum treibst!!!


----------



## bikingarni (29. Juli 2008)

Im Moment treibe ich mich in Stuttgart in der Bereichsbibliothek der UNiversität rum. Ich hab noch bis nächsten Donnerstag Prüfungen. Bin schon seit anderthalb Monaten nicht mehr auf meinem Bike gesessen.

ABER: Danach bin ich für zwei Monate daheim zwecks arbeiten. Wenn wir also mal nen schönen Tag am Gehrenberg machen wollen mit anschließendem Grillen  bei mir, nur zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Juli 2008)

Das hört sich recht gut an, wäre sofort mit dabei. Mal schauen ob das noch mehr leute lesen und Interesse bekommen. Wir bleiben in Kontakt, Servus


----------



## bikingarni (29. Juli 2008)

Matze ist definitiv auch dabei.


----------



## Pilatus (29. Juli 2008)

wenn sich sowas an einem Wochenende ergibt, könnt ich mein Radl mitnehmen und auch vorbeischauen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juli 2008)

hört sich super an Arni !!!

achja hier noch bisschen Bilder von Tobi und mir im schönen Ulm

http://rapidshare.com/files/133398217/juli_tobi_fab.mpg.html


----------



## fahrbereit (30. Juli 2008)

wann gibts die aufnahmen von nessenreben?


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juli 2008)

heute abend :>


----------



## $tealth (30. Juli 2008)

Jetzt is Abend


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juli 2008)

ich lads grad hoch :> der scheiß filmer hat es aber derb verwackelt , shame on you do you copy ?


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juli 2008)

viel spaß  achtung deutsche musik !

http://rapidshare.com/files/133617272/nessenrebengangjuli08.mpg.html


----------



## $tealth (30. Juli 2008)

oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (31. Juli 2008)

verwackelt - ja!

bin kein stativ. aber mir gefällt die kameraführung (eigenlob stinkt nicht).

für wirklich gute fahrer würde ich mich auch mal anstrengen, es besser zu machen, aber soo...halt draufhalten.


----------



## $tealth (31. Juli 2008)

Is trotzdem gut!


----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Juli 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> für wirklich gute fahrer würde ich mich auch mal anstrengen, es besser zu machen, aber soo...halt draufhalten.



copy...we need faster men left and right do you copy


----------



## $tealth (31. Juli 2008)

Battlefield2  
Ich komm im September wieder ins Allgäu..bis da no- winsch i eich an scheene Auguscht!


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. August 2008)

so is meine 4X Karre derzeit aktuell :


----------



## $tealth (2. August 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr! 
Was wiegts denn etwa? Ich tipp auch ca. 12 Kilo?


----------



## Pilatus (2. August 2008)

mach ma Flite wieder drauf.
und teste mal wie es ist, wenn du den Vorbau ganz nach unten machst.

Aber eigentlich muss nur noch der Rahmen raus und dann sieht es gut aus


----------



## $tealth (2. August 2008)

ein commencal absolut wär was..nur is der grad ausverkauft..ooder ein yeti


----------



## bikingarni (2. August 2008)

Oder ein UFO DS...kann ich wärmstens empfehlen
Meins behalte ich sei dazu gesagt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TeeWorks (3. August 2008)

was mit der 36er passiert?  ...bräucht grad dringend ersatz für meine behinderte 66er ATA bis ich da den cosmicleuten die ETA umbauteile ausm  a*** geleiert hab *GGG*


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. August 2008)

die 36 ist passenderweise ins Commencal Meta gewandert :>...Update Foto vom Meta folgt... hehehe


----------



## Pilatus (3. August 2008)

bist du noch oder schon wieder wach?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. August 2008)

So, Training gestern war cool und mit unter sehr erfolgreich! NEIN, nicht biken - photographieren stand auf der Liste. Hier die Ergebnisse aus Kickach:


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. August 2008)




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. August 2008)

Sehr gerne und ich würde sagen Todtnau kann jetzt kommen!!!

Bilder sind übrgens bis auf einmal aufhellen, kpl Original und nicht nachbearbeitet!!! In Raw aufgenommen umgewandelt, komprimiert, FERTIG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (3. August 2008)

auf jeden...todtnau wird nä we der hammer wenn das wetter passt...i hope so...

hier mal mein tourenrad , so sieht es noch aktuell aus...es kommen noch andere reifen ein anderer lrs und ne schicke xtr kurbelgarnitur hinzu 





bisserl radeln war ich auch...und sequenzieren :>>>


----------



## fahrbereit (5. August 2008)

51.250 aufrufe dieses threads.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. August 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> 51.250 aufrufe dieses threads.



blabla...


----------



## fahrbereit (5. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> kauf dir davon ne drehmoment schlüssel


der verkäufer will aber geld, keine zugriffe auf irgendein thread...



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> kriege weder vom gt noch vom pitbull die pedale mehr ab...sowas ****ed so dermassen ab...besonders da das spielchen auch an der gabel war...statt 8 nm sind 800 drauf


moment!
du hast pedale an der gabel gahabt? dann hab ich die aber nicht montiert!zu den beiden anderen paaren: 35-40Nm anzugsdrehmoment. dafür gibts sogar lange padalschlüssel, die ich, wie ich dir sagte, nicht verwende!
und die 6er innnensechskantlösung bei den cranksisters ist auch schei$$e, weil man die dann nicht mehr besonders gut abbekommt - 

mit losen teilen kannst du gerne rumfahren, dann mach das aber auch alles alleine weg und wieder ran. 



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> sag mal was geht eigentlich..toxoholics hat mein anzugsmoment schon für bedenklich gehalten....ah bin grad etwas massig ...


also gut, der standardspruch an dieser stelle:
ich hab mit sicherheit schon mehr schrauben angezogen als du zigarretten geraucht hast, und bisher ca. drei/vier davon abgerissen, was jedoch  dreimal an minderen materialien lag und einmal an zu hohem drehmoment

abgesehen davon: wesentlich mehr als 8Nm habe ich die klemmschrauben der steckachse definitiv nicht angezogen!
hand ins feuer


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. August 2008)

oh oh, du musst dringend mit Tobi nach Todtnau en paar JackyCola trinken. Aber don´t worry, ich hab auch das gleiche, viel um die Ohren und zu 95% nur mit Ärger und sonstigem shit verbunden


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. August 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> blabla...


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2008)

hey fitze, ich hätt n neues avatarbild für dich:


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2008)

ich bin wenigstens kein weingärtler.


----------



## fahrbereit (7. August 2008)

sondern obernirgendwozeller. bzw. fast schon einzeller.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. August 2008)

wahrscheinlioch singt er deswegen so gerne: 'jede zelle meines körpers ist total gut drauf' :->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. August 2008)

ja!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. August 2008)

So hier nochmal für alle, nicht dass es heißt "Ihr hättet ruhig etwas sagen können!" - Der Master Jochen_DC himself ist ab morgen unterwegs mit dem V8 fahrenden Biker nach Todtnau. Staying there from Friday up to Sunday!!!!

HAVE A NICE WEEKEND AT ALL DAHEIMGEBLIEBENE!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (8. August 2008)

"das hättet ihr ruhig früher sagen können!"


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. August 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> "das hättet ihr ruhig früher sagen können!"



Blätter mal ein bis zwei Seiten zurück und lies nach


----------



## fahrbereit (8. August 2008)

wieso denn dann 



			
				StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:
			
		

> So hier nochmal für alle, nicht dass es heißt "Ihr hättet ruhig etwas sagen können!"


----------



## Pilatus (8. August 2008)

Du kannst so dämliche Fragen stellen...


----------



## bikingarni (11. August 2008)

Geil: 1. Neues Vorderrad -250g, der Unterschied ist brutal. Und 42a rockt auch. Die neuen Kurbeln hab ich noch nicht dranmachen können, mangels Werkzeug. Ich schiele zu Fabi bzw. Tobi und Mittwoch... Außerdem möge jemand das Knacken im Steuerrohr identifizieren!

Mit Besten Grüßen,

von und zu Arni


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. August 2008)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Geil: 1. Neues Vorderrad -250g, der Unterschied ist brutal. Und 42a rockt auch. Die neuen Kurbeln hab ich noch nicht dranmachen können, mangels Werkzeug. Ich schiele zu Fabi bzw. Tobi und Mittwoch... Außerdem möge jemand das Knacken im Steuerrohr identifizieren!
> 
> Mit Besten Grüßen,
> 
> von und zu Arni


 das vr is auch cool...das knacken is höchstwahrscheinlich der steuersatz...schau ich mir mittwoch an. kurbeln waren es hollowtech 2 oder ?

...natürlich rockt 42a 


TOOOBIIII erbarme dich...poste die BILDAAAA -1!!!  arghlllarghllmuaahhrtco....


----------



## $tealth (11. August 2008)

Nessenreben is ja ganz fahrbar 
War vorhin kurz da und hab aufm Rückweg einem die Vorfahrt genommen   verdammter shit 


fahrbereit-.wann kommt meine Goggle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (11. August 2008)




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. August 2008)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Geil: 1. Neues Vorderrad -250g, der Unterschied ist brutal. Und 42a rockt auch. Die neuen Kurbeln hab ich noch nicht dranmachen können, mangels Werkzeug. Ich schiele zu Fabi bzw. Tobi und Mittwoch... Außerdem möge jemand das Knacken im Steuerrohr identifizieren!
> 
> Mit Besten Grüßen,
> 
> von und zu Arni



Servus. Gratulation zum neuen Gewichtsersparniss. Mit Mittwoch siehts ganz gut aus. Werde mich so gegen 15 Uhr hier weg machen. In Begleitung meines kleinen Pitbulls, weil ich denke dass ich die vordere Gustel bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht entlüftet und befüllt bekomm. Aber das kleine ist ja auch ganz fein....


----------



## Pilatus (12. August 2008)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Außerdem möge jemand das Knacken im Steuerrohr identifizieren!i


ich tippe auf Riss am Steuerrohrgusset.

und Todtnau hab ich nur am Wiesensprung erkannt. Aber sieht gut aus.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. August 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ich tippe auf Riss am Steuerrohrgusset.
> 
> und Todtnau hab ich nur am Wiesensprung erkannt. Aber sieht gut aus.



DANKE. Hab am ersten Anlieger nach em Roadgap fotographiert, dann der Sprung in Wald rein direkt danach, Hastunnel, Wiesensprung und die anderen sind alle aus der Achterbahn. 
Dabei fällt mir wieder ein, die Achterbahn ist leichter zu fahren als zu Fuß abzugehen
War eigentlich schade das ich nicht schon beim Sauwetter am Samstag Bilder gemacht hab, sonst hätte ich nämlich Klausmann abgelichtet!


----------



## bikingarni (12. August 2008)

Jungs, das Wetter sieht sehr sparsam aus, verdammter Mist.
Wir bleiben mal dabei, aber wenn es morgen so regnet wie heute, dann kann mans stecken. Ich war in einer Regenpause oben, aber das wird ne Riesensauerei!
Wir telefonieren morgen,

Arni


----------



## $tealth (12. August 2008)

wenn sich mal jemand nach Wildbad aufmacht-melde er sich bitte bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. August 2008)

Kann nicht sagen warum, aber ich freu mich auf ne Sauerei unter Sonnenschein.
Jetzt aber mal was anderes und WICHTIGES

Mein Urlaub mit meiner Freundin in Meran fällt flach, weil sie leider seit gestern im Krankenhaus liegt!!!

Daher mein Aufruf, letzte AUGUST-Woche Roadtrip nach

PDS​
Am liebsten die ganze Woche (weil mein letzter Urlaub für lange lange Zeit) oder eben ein verlängertes Wochenende. Sollten ja auf Grund der langen Anreise schon paar Tage mehr rausspringen. Je nach dem wieviele wir werden würde sich ne FeWo anbieten oder ich erkundige mich nach der Miete für en 4-6 Pers Wohnwagen. Letztes Jahr lag der Preis irgendwo um die 40 Euro pro Tag. Ich vermute nur das es in den Ferien noch recht schwer wird einen solchen zu finden.
Wir sollten uns halt recht schnell mal zusammen Skypen/Tel/oder oder oder!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (12. August 2008)

Anmeldung ist hiermit erfolgt!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. August 2008)

Das klingt ja schonmal super, bist am Wochenende hier????


----------



## Pilatus (12. August 2008)

jep, komm Donnerstag abend.
Was ist der Plan?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. August 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> jep, komm Donnerstag abend.
> Was ist der Plan?



Tja Plan ist einfach mal weg von hier, im Gepäck die Räder. Idee ist jetzt spontan von mir, aber bevor wir jetzt lange hin und her schreiben könnten wir ja mal ein Treffen für alle interessierten im Schinderhannes am kommenden Wochenende in die Welt rufen!


----------



## Pilatus (12. August 2008)

das machen wir. ich muss jetzt an der matratze horchen, weil ich morgen früh schon wieder nach Wien muss. man sieht sich...


----------



## bikingarni (13. August 2008)

Das Wetter sieht gut aus! Vorschlag: Neube und ich treffen uns um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Schweppenen. Wenn ihr aufm Berg seid, ruft ihr einfach kurz an bzw. wartet bis wir vorbei kommen.
Grillgut geh ich jetzt ma Einkaufen, Steaks und Kartoffelsalat für die Herren, is det knorke? Wir können entweder a) bei mir Grillen oder b) beim Grillplatz Schweppenen.
Braucht jemand Bier? So wie ich das sehe müssen alle fahren außer Tobi oder Fabi.

Grillplatz Schweppenen hat den Vorteil, dass man nach dem Radeln einfach Hinrollen kann und er schön im Grünen ist. Auch muss man auch nicht groß sauber sein, was heute bestimmt von Vorteil ist.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. August 2008)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht gut aus! Vorschlag: Neube und ich treffen uns um 14 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz Schweppenen. Wenn ihr aufm Berg seid, ruft ihr einfach kurz an bzw. wartet bis wir vorbei kommen.
> Grillgut geh ich jetzt ma Einkaufen, Steaks und Kartoffelsalat für die Herren, is det knorke? Wir können entweder a) bei mir Grillen oder b) beim Grillplatz Schweppenen.



sounds great... wäre für grillen bei Dir in gemütlicher Runde... Was meint der Rest!!! 
Hab meinem Pitbull schon die HighRoller aufgezogen!!! Hab noch recht schmutzige Erinnerungen bzgl. Gehrenberg


----------



## TeeWorks (13. August 2008)

ich bin schätzomativ anfang september 3-4 tage in crans-montana, bissl anlieger surfen!  ...soweit ich die zwei leuts hier in muc dazu überreden kann. vllt. könnt man sich ja irgendwo dort mal treffen? 

cheers
Flo


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. August 2008)

pds klingt sehr gut...wie wären denn die termindaten ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> pds klingt sehr gut...wie wären denn die termindaten ?



ich bin eigentlich noch recht flexibel, könnte so ab dem 23.08. weg und müsste halt spätestens am 01.09. wieder im Geschäft sein.


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. August 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> ich bin eigentlich noch recht flexibel, könnte so ab dem 23.08. weg und müsste halt spätestens am 01.09. wieder im Geschäft sein.



okey...da sis doch mal ein anhaltspunkt...dann werd ich mal heut schauen wie es mit urlaub stünde in der woche...

wie wars gestern ? 

foto noch rausgefunden ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. August 2008)

War super witzig und super rutschig und mit em Pitbull interessant zu fahren. Neube fand ich auf der zweiten Abfahrt im Wald liegen wie defekter Käfer auf em Rücken 
Grillen war natürlich auch fein und der Arni macht nen wirklich klasse schmeckenden Kartoffelsalat 

Nach em Bild hab ich noch nicht geschaut, habs gestern mal mit schlafen probiert und ich muss sagen mehr wie 5 Stunden schlafen fühlt sich echt gut an


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. August 2008)

hab ich also wie erwartet jede menge verpasst....na werd mich jetzt erstmal auskurieren 

schön dass du dir mal ne mütze schlaf gegönnt hast


----------



## Pilatus (14. August 2008)

Wer findet, daß TokioHotel schwul sind, ist selber schwul!


----------



## TeeWorks (15. August 2008)

word.

proscht.


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2008)

dann schreib wenigstens "Tokio-Hotel-Fan" in deine Signatur!


----------



## TeeWorks (15. August 2008)

ne, ich bin doch nich schwul.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. August 2008)

So mal wieder was normales ohne Tokio etc. ausserdem spielt die Musik im Moment in Peking und nicht in Tokio.

HEUTE ABEND ab ca. 21 UHR SCHINDERHANNES, BIER UND PDS!!!!

@Pilatus: Soll ich dich abholen??? Ausreden lass ich nicht gelten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2008)

Das sieht im Moment schlecht aus. Ich geh morgen zu einer HOchzeit und wir basteln noch ein Geschenk zusammen. Weiß noch nicht wie lang das dauert. Aber ich melde mich wenns rum ist und ihr immer noch da seit.
wer kommt denn alles in Fraqge für PDS?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. August 2008)

hab im moment ein ja von dir und fabian. Ich sowieso. Janosch ist schon vor Ort und mal schauen wer heut noch im Schinderhannes auftaucht! Bis jetzt aber ne sehr bunte lustige Truppe!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. August 2008)

hmm also Stefan und Micha haben für Schinderhannes abgesagt bzw. ich weiß noch net ob Micha kommt...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. August 2008)

So Bild ist aufgetaucht, hatte es nicht hochgeladen weil ich zu niedrig war und dich nicht voll drauf bekommen hab. Ist jetzt aber trotzdem in meinem Album zu finden


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. August 2008)

das foto meinte ich...finde es abartig :0


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. August 2008)

Ach du schande. Na da muss ich aber noch viel üben und photos machen!!! KRASS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (16. August 2008)

vor allem der typ ist blutjung und hat nur uralte hardware am start...die frage is was das für ne technik ist... :0


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> vor allem der typ ist blutjung und hat nur uralte hardware am start...die frage is was das für ne technik ist... :0



Jip ist schon seltsam. Speziell wegen den Verzeichnungen am Rand etc. Und für mich sieht es nicht wirklich nach einem Mitzieher aus! Evtl. wird da mit Zoom etc gearbeitet um diesen Effekt zu erzielen. Den würde ich auf jeden Fall mal gerne ausquetschen. 
Jedoch werde ich ja in PDS genug Möglichkeiten haben zu trainieren. 1. Schneller Biken 2. Geiler photographieren!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. August 2008)

eben das ist kein mitzieher...sieht eher aus wie diese technik die ich dir beschrieben wollte aber wohl selber net verstanden hab.er zieht die kamera nach hinten und zoomt gleichzeitig herna bzw. andersrum...naja...


----------



## TeeWorks (16. August 2008)

ja hammerfett!   ...respektaaa!

...mittellange belichtungszeit, max. 100er iso film , fisheye und von hinterm baum reingeblitzt wärend er die cam um die objektivachse dreht  - geht alles auch mit altem equipment, nur muss man sowas halt schon gut vorausplanen und leider glaub auch ne super portion glück haben, nisch wahr  

cheers zämma
Flo


----------



## Lörr (16. August 2008)

das mit vom hinter dem baum glaub ich nicht so recht... der schatten geht nach rechts (vom fahrer aus gesehen) und der baum ist auch rechts...
oder meintest du von hinter irgendeinem x-beliebigen baum, nicht von dem den man da mitten im bild sieht?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. August 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ja hammerfett!   ...respektaaa!
> 
> ...mittellange belichtungszeit, max. 100er iso film , fisheye und von hinterm baum reingeblitzt wärend er die cam um die objektivachse dreht  - geht alles auch mit altem equipment, nur muss man sowas halt schon gut vorausplanen und leider glaub auch ne super portion glück haben, nisch wahr
> 
> ...



Ja das mit dem Fisheye hatte ich jetzt auch schon einige male gesehen. Deshalb steht dieses Objektiv auch auf Platz 1 der kommenden Anschaffungen


----------



## TeeWorks (16. August 2008)

Lörr schrieb:


> das mit vom hinter dem baum glaub ich nicht so recht... der schatten geht nach rechts (vom fahrer aus gesehen) und der baum ist auch rechts...
> oder meintest du von hinter irgendeinem x-beliebigen baum, nicht von dem den man da mitten im bild sieht?



doch genau hinter dem baum, blitz sehr weit nach oben gerichtet, mit streuscheibe wahrscheinlich. schau dir mal das oberrohr an, da liegt ein harter schatten vom rechten bein drauf, am vorderrad steht der schatten viel diffuser und von rechts kommend... will heißen, mindestens zwei lichtquellen, von denen eine garantiert die sonne is 

@stinky: dumm nur, das anständige fisheyes preislich ab 800.- aufwärts stehen - wenn man glück hat bekommt man welche gebraucht beim sauter in münchen oder auffer ebay.


----------



## z3rObUrN3r (16. August 2008)

servus leutz...
grad zufällig hier gelandet...
doch ich muss erstmal beichten das ich kein biker bin...
ich bin mountainboarder... oder werde es vielleicht noch...
nur bin ich frisch nach liebenau gezogen... 
und grad hier so ein wenig gelesen das ihr auch trails hab...
da wollte ich mal frage ob ihr euch auch an ein paar stellen vorstellen könnte das ich da auch mit meinen mountainboard fliegen könnte...
hab bisher leider keine dicken spot gefunden um auch mal richtig zu fliegen bzw mal über einen kicker zufahren...
würde mich freuen von euch zuhören... 
ihr könnte mir doch sicher weiterhelfen mit ein paar spots 
greetz & thnxs


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. August 2008)

@teeworks man könnt emeinen du hättest dich schonmal näher mit fotografie beschäftigt ;-)

@z3usw ;-)  hört sich ja cool an sind das die vollgefederten skateboars mit den walzen dran ? kickach könnt ich mir so ausm bauch raus vorstellen oder was entsprehcend basteln...kann ja für beides taugen ,bikes and boards 

hier mal meine heutige überraschung die die post brachte...schlürf USA USA USA


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. August 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> @stinky: dumm nur, das anständige fisheyes preislich ab 800.- aufwärts stehen - wenn man glück hat bekommt man welche gebraucht beim sauter in münchen oder auffer ebay.



Hast du mir details zu Sauter oder evtl. selbst nen guten Kontakt, so dass man mir mitteilen könnte sobald solche Objektive zu haben sind???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (17. August 2008)

bude in pds hat janos abgechekct...110 öre pro nase für die komplette woche...hund ist auch willkommen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> bude in pds hat janos abgechekct...110 öre pro nase für die komplette woche...hund ist auch willkommen



wann fahren wir los? bist du heut gegen später zu hause? wollt den Steuersatz noch einkaufen kommen!!!
Meld mich nachher mal bei Dir, fahr jetzt zu Stephi nach Tettnang. 

PDS WIR KOMMEN


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. August 2008)

hier mal ne vorbildliche anleitung (leider aus sicht einer cc tucke) wie mit cc fahrern umzugehen ist die sich auf die strecke in nessenreben trauen:

'----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alt  15.08.2008, 13:04   	   #1
Pepepower
Mitglied

Benutzerbild von Pepepower

Registriert seit: Apr 2005
Bike: Specialized Enduro Modell 2006 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 2006

Fotos


Standard Oberammergau, vielen Dank für die fiese Aktion.
Hallo Leute,

ich war gestern am 14.08.2008 in Oberammergau im Bikepark, das erste mal. Ich war sehr gespannt wie der Tag so wird.
Am Parkplatz lernte ich einen netten Typ kennen, der auch das erste mal da war.
Wir machten aus, das wir uns die Strecke zusammen anschauen und erst einmal etwas langsam machen.
Leider stürzte der Kerl bei der ersten Abfahrt so doof, das er sich den rechten Fuß brach.
Leider lag er mitten auf der Strecke in einer Kurve, so das ich gezwungen war, mit meinem Bike die Strecke etwas zu blockieren, so das jeder der angefahren kam abbremsen musste und nur langsam weiterfahren konnte.
Leider erntete ich dafür miese Beschimpfungen, da sich einige in ihrem Fahrfluss gestört fühlten, Hallo was sollte das!
Ich setzte den Notruf ab und leistete erste Hilfe.
Nach eintreffen der Bergwacht half ich den Verletzten den Hang runter zu tragen, da das Quad nicht bis oben an die Strecke fahren konnte. Anschliesend lief ich noch mal hoch und holte das Rad des Verletzten, da die Bergwacht das Rad mit dem Quad mitnehmen konnte, auch hier wurde ich wieder Beschimpft, das ich mich aus dem Weg machen solle.
Nach abliefern des Rades bei der Bergwacht lief ich zu meinem Rad zurück und musste feststellen das irgendeiner meiner " Bikepark Freunde " mein Rad die Böschung am Hang runtergeworfen hat. Das war eine sehr nette Überraschung für mich, ich habe mich sehr darüber gefreut !!

Mein Fazit für den Tag.

Wir Biker halten schon super zusammen. Solange keiner etwas vom anderen will, und jeder nur seinen eigenen Spaß hat und dabei nicht gestört wird.

Danke noch mal für die geile Aktion!

Enttäuschte Grüße. Euer Pepe.'
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
 diverse umstände zwangen mich minutlenlang zu brüllen , 1. seine bikemarke 2. mein gott ist der kerl eine lusche ein weichei ein ... 3. darwins gesetze werden von downhillern eben noch gelebt


----------



## fahrbereit (18. August 2008)

was ist daran jetzt lustig?

warum soll man cc-fahrer so in nessenreben behandeln?


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. August 2008)

warum ist der typ jetzt ne lusche/weichei etc.??? ich denk ich und viele andere würden genauso handeln!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. August 2008)

Hi,

ich war jetzt ja auch n paar mal  in nessenreben, was mich ma interessieren würde ist was ihr so für rundenzeiten fahrt.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. August 2008)

Schön, hier kommt mal wieder ne lustische Diskussion ins rollen. Endlich mal wieder was zum lachen auf der Arbeit
Macht weiter so.

@Jochen_DC: Bin auf Deine Luschenbegründung sehr gespannt!!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich war jetzt ja auch n paar mal  in nessenreben, was mich ma interessieren würde ist was ihr so für rundenzeiten fahrt.



Die fahren so um die 40 sek., +/- 4 sek.


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. August 2008)

da hing ma sone liste von nem wettkampf, da hatte ich was von 35sek gelesen, fannd ich angesichts dessen dass ich nur knapp unter ner minute war recht beeindruckend. Werden die großen tables, zb. gleich der erste komplett gesprungen, also in landing rein?
hoffe du verstehst mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> da hing ma sone liste von nem wettkampf, da hatte ich was von 35sek gelesen, fannd ich angesichts dessen dass ich nur knapp unter ner minute war recht beeindruckend. Werden die großen tables, zb. gleich der erste komplett gesprungen, also in landing rein?
> hoffe du verstehst mich



hast richtig gelesen. waren 36sec und en paar zerquetschte! Der der die Zeit fuhr ist aber auch z.b. angemeldet bei der 4X EM. 
En Pilatus oder auch Fahrbereit hier aus em Forum springen den ersten Table kpl in die Landung z.B.!!! Sieht super schnell aus was die da machen und ist auch echt beeindruckend!!!!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. August 2008)

die fahren dann wahrscheinlich recht kompakte stabile hardtails mit kefü oder?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> die fahren dann wahrscheinlich recht kompakte stabile hardtails mit kefü oder?



wirf einfach nen Blick auf Pilatus bei der Arbeit!!!


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. August 2008)

also seid ihr allesamt eher die 4x und dirtfahrer?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. August 2008)

lkTROsaurus schrieb:


> also seid ihr allesamt eher die 4x und dirtfahrer?



NEEEEEE, ich fahr lieber Downhill, Jochen_DC auch, Pilatus rollert aber ganz gern, kann aber auch DHlern!!! Gibt halt wie überall solche und solche


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. August 2008)

so isses...ich brauch um die 40 sekündchen...sollte mal wieder stoppen 

da manch einer den witz des posts nicht checkt:

wahrscheinlich war es so...2 flachzangen sind der meinung sie wären bike götter un d fahren ne strekce über ihrem niveau...de reine bricht sich nen haxen...anstatt den mann von der stelle zu bewegen hat er nach eigener aussage sein bike genutzt um die strekce abzusichern (ob jemand anders deswegen stürzt is ja egal es geht ja nur um da seignee ego)
und wenn man dann so ne knalltüte is und nicht den arshc in der hose hat mal kommandos anzusagen dann tut es mir sehr leid...hab selbst noch nie erlebt dass man mich angebrüllt hat auf der strecke dass ich platz mahcen sollte...allein meine gestik teilte den leuten mit dass ich nicht nur pause mach...
dass wir so mit den cc fuzies in nessenreben umgehen sollten war selbstredend ironie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (18. August 2008)

und wenn man sieht das da einer verletzt liegt, braucht man ihn trotzdem nicht anbrüllen, er soll zur seite gehen.

Ich find das überhaupt nicht witzig...


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. August 2008)

da ich sowas schon tausendmal erleben musste wie sich leute in gefahr bringen als sie schon hilfebedürftig waren und wie doof manche sich dabei anstellen muss ich lachen. ich gehe auch davon aus dass kein schwanz den velretzten gesehen hat sondern nur ein cc bike an ner schlüsselstelle und nen pinguin ohne kommunikation dahinter blöd glotzend


----------



## lkTROsaurus (18. August 2008)

warum ist ein specialized enduro 2006 ein CC-Bike? das is von Specialized sogar bikeparkfreigegeben.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. August 2008)

das gros der besitzer gehört zu einer gruppe personen die eben sehr typische verhaltensmuster aufweist...zudem zweifel ich stark daran dass es sich so zugetragen hat wie der kollege es 'wahrnahm'...


----------



## Thirty8 (19. August 2008)

Sucht jemand en 24" Laufrad?

Felge: Sun Rims Singel Track (schwarz)
Nabe: Specialized Stout (schwarz)
Speichen: DT Champion (schwarz)
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller 2.7
Schlauch: Specialized DH

Original Rechnung dabei -> Neupreis 132.60 Eier
VB 60 â¬


----------



## TeeWorks (20. August 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @teeworks man könnt emeinen du hättest dich schonmal näher mit fotografie beschäftigt ;-)



Jo mei, hatte leider noch nie die Kohle übrig für ne eigene Ausrüstung, deswegen klau ich mir immer die meiner Schwester o.a. aber is schon bissl ne Leidenschaft   - eines is aber klar, Sportfotografie is heftig schwer, wenn mans richtig machen will 

cheerio
Flo


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. August 2008)

har har. wir sind hier in france, bei strallend blauem Himmel und bekommen das frühstück (Baquette et Croissant) gebracht, von niemand geringerem wie Vorberger und Jochen_DC

Mehr heute in Bilderform....

seasonal greetings


----------



## TeeWorks (24. August 2008)

ihr säcke!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. August 2008)

PROST DU SACK


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. August 2008)

Ich will euch ja auch ein wenig teilhaben lassen von unserem Urlaub. Der erste Tag wurde schonmal recht erfolgreich abgeschlossen. 
Bilder wurden noch nicht sehr viele gemacht, musste erstmal selber ein wenig fahren!!!
Aber sehts euch selbst an, wie das Wetter ist und auch diese tolle Gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VorBerger (24. August 2008)

und tobi geht jetzt ins bettverträgt das französische bier nicht ihm sei total schwumerig hat er gemeint


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. August 2008)

Liebster Herr Vorberger. An Ihrer Stelle würde ich mir mal Gedanken machen wie man stylischer und fotogener wird, damit man auch Sie mal auf einem Bild abgelichtet sieht! Just think about it. 

Ach und Finger weg von einem nicht selbst bezahlten Bier.


----------



## VorBerger (24. August 2008)

polohemd hat style


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. August 2008)

Und riecht dementsprechend....

Eigentlich nett von Dir es immer noch zu tragen!:kotz:


----------



## VorBerger (24. August 2008)

zum glück schläfst du ja im bett neben jochen und musst den gestank nicht ertragen


----------



## TeeWorks (24. August 2008)

harr, na denn guat nocht zämma. Und morgen gibts ne schöne Planscherei in der Weidetränke, ganz einfach  

Cheers!


----------



## VorBerger (24. August 2008)

so jetzt schlafen se alle und ich hab noch drei angebrochene bier von den weicheiern zu leeren


----------



## Andy F (25. August 2008)

oben in nessenreben am grillplatz könnte man(n) en geilen trail herrichten!!!!!!!
bei dem großen stein da hinter is so en kleiner Canyon


----------



## fahrbereit (25. August 2008)

Andy F schrieb:


> oben in nessenreben am grillplatz könnte man(n) en geilen trail herrichten!!!!!!!
> bei dem großen stein da hinter is so en kleiner Canyon



lass ma lieber. 

an dieser stelle ist jeder fussabdruck nach wenigen stunden bereits von hunderten leuten erfasst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. August 2008)

Update von heute!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (26. August 2008)

Ganz ehrlich:

-zu viel Licht und schief beim 1.
-zu viel Hintergrung bzw. Umgebung beim 2., 3. und 4.
-Perspektiven insgesamt heben die Fahrer zu wenig heraus - Hintergrund "neutral", keine Häuser in der Objektivachse oder glotzende Leute mit auf's Bild
-je nach "spot" inkl. Umfeld/Licht/Schatten + Fahrer + Sprungaktion eignen sich viele Blickwinkel nicht zum Fotografieren
-nicht so den Focus auf die Sprungdistanz/-höhe legen, sondern versuchen den Fahrer in der Flugphase optimal zu erwischen

Würde mir als Laie jetzt mal auf die Schnelle auffallen. Das sind Dinge, die man problemlos ohne viel Fotoerfahrung selber sehen sollte.

Wenn überhaupt noch jem. was auf mein Wort gibt...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. August 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Wenn überhaupt noch jem. was auf mein Wort gibt...



Schön das auch du schon bemerkt hast, dass dein gesprochenes oder geschriebenes Wort den meisten ziemlich am Arsch vorbei geht!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (27. August 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Schön das auch du schon bemerkt hast, dass dein gesprochenes oder geschriebenes Wort den meisten ziemlich am Arsch vorbei geht!!!



Was du nicht sagst!Ich werde mich umgehend selbst töten!
Eigentlich schade, denn ich halte mich und mein Wort für so unverzichtbar wichtig, dass denen, den das am Arsch vorbeigeht, durch deren Ignoranz nur Nachteile entstehen.

Schön allerdings auch die Tatsache, dass alle, die hier regelmässig posten und lesen, mit in PDS sind, und ihr trotzdem weiter unendwegt eure unverzichtbaren Erlebnisse und Abenteuer reinstellt

Wollte ja nur Tipps geben, wie ihr euch besser in Szene setzen könnt.
Denn: auch richtig posen will gelernt sein!
Aber leider könnt ihr zwischen konstruktiver, gutgemeinter (positiver) und beschuldigender, entstellender (negativer) Kritik aufgrund eurer Ego, welche es nicht zulassen Ratschläge/Tipps von "dummen, komischen, unwissenden Komikern" anzunehmen*, nicht unterscheiden. Das ist aber euer Problem.

*Viel wahrscheinlicher ist jedoch, dass ihr mir (und wohl jedem anderen auch) diese Charaktereigenschaft -unbefangen differenzieren zu können- nicht zusprecht. Das ist aber euer Problem.

Und fast vergessen:

Da ihr evtl. gar keinen Spaß und schlechtes Wetter habt, wünsche ich euch ganz doll viel Spaß und schönes Wetter in PDS!


----------



## plug (27. August 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Schön das auch du schon bemerkt hast, dass dein gesprochenes oder geschriebenes Wort den meisten ziemlich am Arsch vorbei geht!!!



da du deine bilder hier postest, gehe ich davon aus dass dich die meinungen der thread-teilnehmer interessieren, falls nicht solltest du deine bilder hier nicht veröffentlichen. es ist doch schön dass sich mal jemand die arbeit gemacht hat deine bilder anständig zu kommentieren, statt einfach nur einen  drunterzusetzen. ich hoffe dass du ein hobbyfotograf bist der sich weiterentwickeln möchte und für konstruktive kritik empfänglich ist.


----------



## $tealth (27. August 2008)

ich bin da relativ gleicher Meinung mit fahrbereit-kann leider nicht einfach "geil" sagen.
Aber das wird besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. August 2008)

Wollte ich die Meinung von euch Idioten wissen, würde ich es euch wissen lassen. Dann poste ich meine Bilder in Zukunft in Threads wo Biker ohne Fotoerfahrung unterwegs sind und sich einfach nur über Bilder freuen.

Ach so, wenn Ihr doch alles besser wisst und meint, dann kauft euch doch ne DSLR fahrt auch in Urlaub und machts besser..... au hab ich vergessen, scheitert ja am finanziellen..... Wie mein Kumpel immer so schön sagt "EURE ARMUT KOTZT MICH AN!!!"


----------



## fahrbereit (27. August 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Wollte ich die Meinung von euch Idioten wissen, würde ich es euch wissen lassen.


Mehr wollte ich gar nicht, danke.



StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Dann poste ich meine Bilder in Zukunft in Threads wo Biker ohne Fotoerfahrung unterwegs sind und sich einfach nur über Bilder freuen.


Ich freue mich immer über Bilder und Viedeos. Mitunter seid ihr ja die einzigen, die sich den Aufwand noch geben, doch: manchmal überkommt einen halt das Gefühl, ihr macht das alles nur um euch zu profilieren, denn von Leidenschaft oder Hingabe fehlt da oft jede Spur. Und dann? Was soll man dann sagen?


StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Ach so, wenn Ihr doch alles besser wisst und meint, dann kauft euch doch ne DSLR fahrt auch in Urlaub und machts besser..... au hab ich vergessen, scheitert ja am finanziellen..... Wie mein Kumpel immer so schön sagt "EURE ARMUT KOTZT MICH AN!!!"


Ich habe mal ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt, Fotograf zu werden. Dann habe ich mir ein paar Bilder in der Hobbyphotografie angeschaut und sofort erkannt, selbst da liegt das Niveau so unglaublich hoch, das lasse ich sein, da hat man ohne herausragendem Talent keine Chance!
Von den Kosten eines solchen Hobbies ganz zu schweigen. Nicht jeder hat Geld zum sinnlos verprassen und kann sich mal eben selbst zum Fotografen, zum Rennfahrer, ... austatten, ohne auch nur ein einziges Teil aus tiefstem Willen heraus erspart oder hart erarbeitet zu haben.

Was willst du heute sein? - Geld macht's möglich!


Wenn es dir gefällt, ein Opfer der Sachgegenstände und -werte zu sein - finde dich damit ab, auch selbst nicht mehr wert als dein Besitz zu sein. Das ist in meinen Augen Armut, die mich auch echt ankotzt. 

Lächerlich!


----------



## TeeWorks (27. August 2008)

...übrigens hätte hier einen Berg anzubieten - Stollen müsste aber noch gegraben werden.

In der neuen Freeride gibts übrigens einen Fotografie-Talent-Check, unbedingt mal machen!


----------



## plug (28. August 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Wollte ich die Meinung von euch Idioten wissen, würde ich es euch wissen lassen. Dann poste ich meine Bilder in Zukunft in Threads wo Biker ohne Fotoerfahrung unterwegs sind und sich einfach nur über Bilder freuen.



warum veröffentlichst du deine bilder dann hier? du solltest mittlerweile mitbekommen haben, dass hier jeder zu allem eine meinung hat.
wir sind keine fotografen. von daher kann ich verstehen dass du nicht besonders an unserer meinung interessiert bist. 

aber wenn man sich in einem hobby weiterentwickeln möchte, gehört eben mehr dazu als sich einfach nur teures material zu kaufen. erfahrung ist nicht käuflich. es ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen. 
wenn du denn willen hast besser zu werden, dann trete doch mal mit erfahrenen hobbyfotografen hier im forum in kontakt. und wenn du glaubst, teilnehmer in anderen threads werden deine bilder nicht kommentieren, sondern sich nur freuen, dann viel spass.


----------



## $tealth (29. August 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> "EURE ARMUT KOTZT MICH AN!!!"



aber sonst gehts gut? :kotz:
Überleg doch in Zukunft erst mal ganz genau, bevor du hier im Forum so eine Schei55e vom Stapel lässt. Mit so einem Schwachsinn machst du dir keine Freunde ..eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## TeeWorks (29. August 2008)

...ich liebe dieses Thema hier


----------



## Robsen (29. August 2008)

Moinsen freunde des Radsports.

Melde mich nach langer zeit mal wieder zu wort und schrift.

Nach langer und guter Arbeit war jetzt erst mal etwas Urlaub angesagt. Kurzerhand gabs einen kleinen Camping Trip ins Wallis in der Schwyz. Das gleiche wie letztes Jahr, fast. Diesmal stand auf dem Program noch diverse Weinproben mit der Verwandschaft und Abhängen und Weinproben und abhängen und, fast vergessen RADFAHREN!!!

Hab zwar nicht soviele Bilder wie mein Nachbar Stink i , aber das ist auch gut so. sonst würde ich hier auch noch hart kritisiert. 

harharhar


----------



## $tealth (29. August 2008)

Hmm..das mit ner d-Spiegelreflex 
aber macht schon was her-vielleicht können gewisse Programme noch mehr rausholen..
was macht dein Fuß da


----------



## Robsen (29. August 2008)

Abhängen im Rossi Style.


----------



## $tealth (29. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (29. August 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Moinsen freunde des Radsports.
> 
> Melde mich nach langer zeit mal wieder zu wort und schrift.


ah er lebt noch lebt noch stirbt nicht 

sehr sehr schick ...berichte maql ein bisschen aus der ecke wo du warst


----------



## Robsen (29. August 2008)

Hey du weist ja, Unkraut never Dies. Oder auch no Brain no Pain.

War in etwa wie bei euch in PDS. Ewig auf der Autobahn und auf einmal kommt statt "Ausfahrt" Schilder "Sortie" Schilder, und schon versteht dich auf Deutsch niemand mehr.

Waren zuerst bei Verbier beim Klettern. Geile Landschaft!!!

Danach den Camper bei Sion abgestellt und entspannt. Muss sagen im August ein klasse Urlaubstip. Der Camping Platz heist Les Illes und ist sozusagen ein extragrosser Park mit Baggerseen zum abhängen und chillen. 

Biken war in Crans Montana angesagt. Es gibt zwei richtige Strecken, eine IXS Strecke (Course Noir) und ne Freeride Strecke (Course Rouge) an der das Bild entstand. Der Freeride war glaub 7km lang??? und fängt auf 2260hm an. erst volle möhre, dann nur flowiges anlieger surfen und dann ab in wald zum vollens moshen.

Nur die Bahn war etwas eigenartig und langsam. aber das macht nix.

Achja, und der Wein ist ebenfalls eine fahrt da runter wert


----------



## TeeWorks (29. August 2008)

saauber!  

...komm leider wider erwarten doch nicht nach Crans, macht aber nix, heut abend gehts dafür nachn Davos hin, heftig single tr'ia'len... hoff ich kann danach auch mit ein paar bildern posen  

@robsen: bez. klettern, was fürn Fels is das in Verbier?


----------



## fahrbereit (29. August 2008)

Robsen schrieb:
			
		

> Hab zwar nicht soviele Bilder wie mein Nachbar Stink i , aber das ist auch gut so. sonst würde ich hier auch noch hart kritisiert.
> 
> harharhar



Wieso hart kritisiert? Also sorry, aber schiefe Bilder, auf denen nur beim dritten mal hinschauen ein Radfahrer zu erahnen ist, weil er schier mit dem Hintergrund verschmilzt, gehen mal gar nicht...

Ausserdem nimmt Stinky meine frechen Kommentare mit blödem Geschwätz viel ernster als er sich die Tipps in anderen mal zu Gemüte führt.

Da verstehe ich einige manchmal nicht mehr.





Geiles Bild übrigens!
Schon viieel besser


----------



## Robsen (29. August 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> bez. klettern, was fürn Fels is das in Verbier?



Ein Fels aus Stein halt. 

War in der nähe von Verbier, genauer durch ein Kaff namens Osieres durch richtung Val Ferret und dann der Straße entlang. Ist von der Straße recht gut erkennbar. Wären auch glaub gut 5-6 seillängen möglich gewesen, hatten aber viel zu wenig stuff dabei. drum wars nur ne halbe. aber geil wars.

Los Krachos in Davos


----------



## TeeWorks (31. August 2008)

Juhu, mit stein kann ich aber nix anfangen   ...klingt aber sehr nice!

Warn lässiges WE!! Und sogar meine scheiss Nobby Nix ham die gerölltortour durchgehalten, hatte leider nix anderes an reifen da!


----------



## Pilatus (31. August 2008)

was machst du teeworks eigentlich in Graz?


----------



## TeeWorks (31. August 2008)

studieren ...Autodesign und sone Sachen  - aber erst ab Oktober.

nächtle
Flo


----------



## Pilatus (1. September 2008)

Dann könnte man sich ja mal begegnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (5. September 2008)

Wer von euch Luftpumpen hätte Interesse eventuell am Sonntag nach Filzbach mitzukommen.
Ist zwar im Moment erst eine Idee, könnte aber zu 70% realisiert werden.


----------



## VorBerger (5. September 2008)

ich wär dabei! hab sowieso noch ne rechnung mit denen offen.

gruß janosch


----------



## Pilatus (5. September 2008)

Dann melde ich mich bei dir, wenn ich mehr weiß.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. September 2008)

Servus Pilatus, hab dir hier mal ein paar Entscheidungshilfen


----------



## TeeWorks (6. September 2008)

jo fitze, das könnte man mal  ...hats bei dir ums eck zufällig n paar gescheite single trails? 

ich nehm dann das yeti, stinky 

Cheers
Flo


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. September 2008)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> ich nehm dann das yeti, stinky
> 
> Cheers
> Flo



Gefällts Dir wirklich. Ich fands alte schicker!!!
Und für en tausender weniger für den Frame bekommst dieses Teil:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyclery.de (7. September 2008)

Der Tobi hat sich beim Fotografieren der Bilder auch immer extrem viel Mühe gegeben:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. September 2008)

Gehts Dir jetzt besser nach dieser Rache Aktion???
Ist sehr witzig


----------



## cyclery.de (7. September 2008)

Mir geht es sowas von gut


----------



## Robsen (10. September 2008)

Hey Fab. Wieder alles klar bei dir??? Du hast bei der Riders Party etwas eigenartig ausgesehen


----------



## Pilatus (17. September 2008)

ich merk schon: kaum bin ich nicht mehr im Lande, geht hier gar nix mehr...


----------



## fahrbereit (18. September 2008)

_Du kannst den Beitrag von fahrbereit nicht lesen, weil er auf deiner Ignoreliste steht._


----------



## Pilatus (18. September 2008)

leck mich...


----------



## Robsen (22. September 2008)

Ist ja mal ganz schön ruhig hier. kein gepöbel.......langweilig.

Jungs, wir haben zwar kalendarischer herbstanfang, aber die saison ist noch nicht vorbei! Außer für Warmduscher, schönwetterradler und poser.

Neue Trails im Lande wurden gesichtet und schon befahren. Mehr darf aber erst nach vollendung der Baumaßnahmen erzählt werden. Sorry. Aber das warten wird sich lohnen.

Und damit das warten nicht zu LANGWEILIG wird wie hier im moment, ein sau gutes wiedeo

[YT=]"<object width="425" height="349"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0SQuTDxs6s8&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0SQuTDxs6s8&hl=de&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="349"></embed></object>"][/YT]

Hoffe ein paar leute haben jetzt nen tropfen inner hose.








p.s. plane die nächsten tage radzufahren. dazu werden opfer gesucht. Fab?


----------



## -Red Bull- (25. September 2008)

Hi Hab soeben das Gemeindeheft von Baienfurt angeschaut und bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen:

Landratsamt Ravensburg
-Forstamt-
Aufgrund verschiedener Vorkommnisse weist das Forstamt darauf hin, dass nach Landeswaldgesetz das Radfahren im Wald außerhalb befestigter Wege unter 2m Breite verboten ist und als Ordnungswidrigkeit mit Bußgeld belegt werden kann. Die Anlagender nicht genehmigten Mountainbike-Parcours in den Waldungen verschiedener Waldbesitzer rund um Baienfurt kann daher nicht geduldet werden. Diese Anlagen bringen nicht nur  für die Bewirtschaftung der Wälder zusätzliche Erschwärnissse, sondern sind auch für die Benutzer der angelegten Hindernisse teilweise lebensgefährlich. Nachdem hierbei eine unzulässige Besitzstörung gegenüber den Waldbesitzern vorliegt, werden die Verantwortlichen aufgefordert, die Hindernisse abzubauen und den ursprünglichen Zustand des Geländes wieder herzustellen. Muss der Waldbestitzer die Hindernisse selbst beseitigen, kann er die entstandenen den Verursachern in Rechnung stellen. Radfahren mit Mountainbike ist sicherlich eine schöne und interessante Sportart, hierfür sollte jedoch die Waldwege und öffentlichen Parcours (z.b. Nessenreben u.ä.) benutzt werden.

So ein Scheiß! 

Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie auch gerne behalten!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. September 2008)

Sonntag Todtnau!!! 

Mehr sag ich nicht dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VorBerger (27. September 2008)

-Red Bull- schrieb:


> Hi Hab soeben das Gemeindeheft von Baienfurt angeschaut und bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen:
> 
> Landratsamt Ravensburg
> -Forstamt-
> ...




la di da sollen sich ****en was wollen se den machen? lasst euch halt nicht beim basteln erwischen verboten wars ja schon immer.  

gruß janosch


----------



## Robsen (29. September 2008)

Fazit von gestern: geil aber aua


----------



## vnvrum (29. September 2008)

warum ist da nix los....?? 
alle am biken oder alle ausgewandert in die Schweiz.
Wie gehts dem Park im (Wein-)Garten?

cu vnvrum


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. September 2008)

Bei meiner letzten Ortsbegehung am vergangenen Mittwoch musste ich sehen das der Regen viele viele Steine hervorgebracht hat. Noch ein wenig Regen mehr und das ganze erinnert mich an den Hastunnel in Todtnau

@Robsen: Mir gehts genau so... Schreit nach ner baldigen Wiederholung!!!


----------



## bikingarni (2. Oktober 2008)

Frage: Wie siehts bei euch wegen Todtnau Saisonabschluss aus?


----------



## Pilatus (3. Oktober 2008)

Gemütlich Todtnau runterrollen zum abschluss, wäre ganz witzig.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Oktober 2008)

Offizieller Abschluss mit Party ist am WE 24-26.10. diesen Jahres. Ich bin dabei und alle Wahrscheinlichkeit nach davor auch noch mal ein Tag oder zwei

@Vorberger: Lässt Dein neuer Job dies auch zu??? Der vergangene Sonntag schreit nach einer Wiederholung!!!!


----------



## Robsen (3. Oktober 2008)

wäre evtl auch mit am start...falls ich nen fahrbahren untersatz bekomme. euch ziehts aber dann eher samstags hin?


----------



## VorBerger (3. Oktober 2008)

also was geht jetzt am wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Oktober 2008)

biken ist dieses Wochenende schlecht! Wie wärs statt dessen mit Bier trinken? :Bier:


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Oktober 2008)

im Gegenteil...biken am We war diesmal sehr sehr gut


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Oktober 2008)

ja klar, für die die dazu Zeit haben und hatten!


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2008)

ne schon klar...bezog das auch eher auf das Rennen in Wolfach


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Oktober 2008)

Warst dabei und erfolgreich???


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2008)

sowohl als auch ;-)...bin aufs Treppchen gekommen (3.) und damit 5. im Maxxis Cup 08. Hab gleich 2 Pokale abgegriffen und ohne Ende Zeugs (Trikot, Shirt (sehr geil...von Ruffnek 'Death or Glory' )etc. :>  war arschgeil...vor allem die strecke is hammer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Oktober 2008)

Meine Gratulation... Hoffe das bekommt Dir richtig gut und gibt Dir nen positiven Schub

P.S.: Bin zu ca. 90% ab nächstem Wochenende wieder Tourentauglich-Hardtailmässig ausgestattet!!! I will fight against my weight


----------



## Pilatus (5. Oktober 2008)

so, was geht heute?
ich wäre ja für gemütlich Schnecken essen beim Tobi heute abend.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2008)

schlecht is der vorschlag bei gott ned...und davor in nessenreben rumrollern...


----------



## Pilatus (5. Oktober 2008)

wäre eine idee.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2008)

also hab mit dem Fizze ausgemacht Strecke rollern ab 16.30 und kleiner Stammtisch in der Goldenen Uhr gegen 20.00.

Je mehr kommen desto besser wärs...also Robsen raff dich auf !


----------



## Robsen (5. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

merci für die einladung. bin aber nisch am start, habt ihr bestimmt bemerkt denn es ist 20.05Uhr....

war heut morgen radfahren und dann heut mittag in RV beim shoppen. nachdem ich mehrfach und rücksichtslos von (zum teil äußerst attraktiven) frauen angerempelt wurde half nur das einzige das bei solchen sachen hilft: bier.

@Mr. Redlight: falls dein rad richtig benutzen willst, sonntag 11.00 am Bike Studio, alle anderen natürlich auch gerne


----------



## bikingarni (5. Oktober 2008)

Wohnzimmerimpression:




Samstag Wildbad Mädels? Ich werde bei gutem Wetter diese Woche wohl jeden Tag irgendwo gurken gehen, jedoch von Stuttgart aus...
mfg Arni


----------



## Lörr (5. Oktober 2008)

sieht nicht übel aus... nur sieht man recht wenig^^ wie wärs mit nem komplett-bild? ^^


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Oktober 2008)

@Bikingarni: Da war wohl jemand die vergangenen Wochen sehr sehr fleißig!


----------



## Robsen (9. Oktober 2008)

Viel Spass damit 

[YT=]"<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tuePJImVeIg&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tuePJImVeIg&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>"][/YT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Oktober 2008)

Alter lebst du hinterm Mond, dass ja Uralt. Aber trotzdem zum schreien komisch!!!


----------



## Pilatus (9. Oktober 2008)

Willkommen im Internet!


----------



## $tealth (9. Oktober 2008)

dazu fällt mir spontan ein...


----------



## bikingarni (10. Oktober 2008)

So, Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung:
Ich werde Sonntag mal den Bikepark Heidenheim ausprobieren. Ist nicht so weit weg, Liftpreise sind okay, für einen Tag mal testen. Nur leider hat er nicht regelmäßig geöffnet. Was geht bei euch?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. Oktober 2008)

Servus Arni, evtl. bin ich dabei. Nach Heidenheim bin ich ja schnell gedonnert Muss aber erst noch die Buchungssituation fürs WE abwarten und dann mal schauen....


----------



## bikingarni (21. Oktober 2008)

Jungs wie siehts aus mit Todtnau am WE? Ich gehe, ob einen oder zwei Tage ist wetterabhängig.


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Oktober 2008)

ist ein Pflichttermin da Absch(l)ußparty und so...ich denke ich bin definitiv Sa und So da bei Regen überleg ich mir aber ob ich dort radfahre oder nur trinke und Philipp auf den Sack gehe ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Oktober 2008)

komm einen Tag oder keinen. my job sucks


----------



## Robsen (21. Oktober 2008)

Hey, mal blöde frage. hab gehört das Todtnau zu macht. also nicht nur diese saison, sondern ganz........kann mir wer das gegenteil bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (22. Oktober 2008)

Das würde mich aber derbst auch interessieren. Ich will ballern. Und vor allem auch nächstes Jahr. Wildbad ist schön, aber nicht so schön wie Todtnau!


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Oktober 2008)

ich erzähl die Sache euch nach dem Abschlußweekend. Ixh wurde gebeten erstmal nicht drüber zu sprechen. Ich persönlich gehe davon aus dass es Todtnau nächtes Jahr nach wie vor noch gibt.


----------



## loopluc (27. Oktober 2008)

heeee ihr bergabglüher! war doch echt geil gestern fab wie siehts aus, wann gibts n video (neube hat ja, hab ich gehört, auch noch einiges gefilmt)
also bis iwann, wenns ma wider biken geht^^ greez


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. Oktober 2008)

ja der neube war ziemlich fleißig...bis ich die bilder aber kostgerecht verbasteln kann muß ich erstmal das werbefilmchen für last bikes schnippeln...auch sehr lässige bilder


----------



## Robsen (29. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal noch die Bilder aus Ronsberg. Is zwar nich RV und auch nicht mehr BaWü (nahes Ausland namens Bayern ) dafür sieht es ganz gut aus.

Tageskarte kostet 5 hartverdiente Euros.....und ist nur 80km weg von Ravensburg. Eine kleine reise ist das allemal wert.


----------



## daschwob (30. Oktober 2008)

...aber leider sieht man auf den Photos irgendwie
nur einen Streckenabschnitt, ob sichs daher lohnt,
von Rav. aus hinzufahren kann man so nicht
richtig beurteilen. Irgendwer muss sich wohl mal
"opfern" und berichten

greetz d.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (30. Oktober 2008)

So seh ich das auch. obs sich wirklich lohnt?
Wenn jetzt aber der Robsen da hingeht und meint: woh voll krass alta! ich konnte die hälfte nicht fahren!
Dann heißt das für andere noch nix. Ausnahme-Atlethen wie ich würden sich dann immernoch langweilen...


----------



## daschwob (30. Oktober 2008)

wo ma scho dabei sind, war einer von Euch schon mal
hier: http://filzbach.traildevils.ch/ ???????


----------



## Pilatus (30. Oktober 2008)

Ja. 2 oder 3 mal. eigentlich sehr geil. Sehr Sprunglastig und flowig. kein DH-Geprügel.
Lohnt sich von Rav aus eher als Hindelang.
Wer bist du eigentlich und wo kommst du her? Kennt man sich womöglich auch noch?


----------



## Robsen (30. Oktober 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> und jetzt halts maul!



wie hab ich das vermisst.

ne jungs, hab eigentlich kein plan wie ob sich das wirklich lohnt dahinzufahren. 50km mehr und man steht in oberammergau, der park nennt sich auch zurecht park. und da fahr ich dem pilatus eh übern kopf. XD

ronsberg als park zu bezeichnen ist, war wohl etwas von jugendlichem optimismuss und realitätsverlust gezeichnet....


dennoch finde ich es ganz gut das es in unsrer region immer mehr solche sachen gibt. was will ich schließlich auch mit dirts? bin dafür wir machen eine Umfrage:"wer ist die arme sau/opfer die nach ronsberg fährt und die lage checkt" bin pers. für den schtinki, der ist wenigstens in ner halben stunde wieder da.


----------



## Pilatus (30. Oktober 2008)

Der rollert mit seinen Massen an Federweg aber nur über alles drüber und sagt dann: ist relativ eben. Fast wie ein Eishockeyfeld. 
Aber er wäre der schnellste zum Informationen beschaffen.


----------



## daschwob (30. Oktober 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wer bist du eigentlich und wo kommst du her? Kennt man sich womöglich auch noch?



kennen tun ma uns wohl net, bin nämlich (leider) erst
dieses Jahr aufn Bikepark geschmak gekommen.
War bis jetzt rein (FR-)touren mäßig unterwegs.
Aber nächste Saison dann laufen bzw. rollern wir uns bestimmt
irgendwo übern trail

so long...d.


----------



## daschwob (30. Oktober 2008)

...aso, ich wohne in Rav. da wos grad so beschissenen
schneeregen hat!!


----------



## Pilatus (6. November 2008)

Alle tot?
wie sieht es in 2 Wochen mit radeln aus? Fabi die 4X-Maschine kommt bestimmt mit irgendwohin wo Brechsand ist. wie sieht es in Nessenreben aus? fahrbar oder müssen wir nach niratz? oder ganz wo anders? Bludenz, Goldach Neuseeland?


----------



## loopluc (6. November 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ja der neube war ziemlich fleißig...bis ich die bilder aber kostgerecht verbasteln kann muß ich erstmal das werbefilmchen für last bikes schnippeln...auch sehr lässige bilder





startet iwann mal wieder ein trupp aus rav zum biken? wie sieht der xmas jam in eurem kalender aus? gruss lück


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. November 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Alle tot?
> wie sieht es in 2 Wochen mit radeln aus? Fabi die 4X-Maschine kommt bestimmt mit irgendwohin wo Brechsand ist. wie sieht es in Nessenreben aus? fahrbar oder müssen wir nach niratz? oder ganz wo anders? Bludenz, Goldach Neuseeland?



Will auch blöd durch die Gegend rollern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (7. November 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> [...] wie sieht es in Nessenreben aus? fahrbar oder müssen wir nach niratz? [...]


Nessenreben ist super fahrbar. Das gefallene Laub ist überall weggekehrt, kein Matsch, alles super.


----------



## bikingarni (7. November 2008)

Wochenende in einer Woche Ulm? Fabi? TObi?


----------



## thirteen TRE (7. November 2008)

+++++++++++ Einladung zum Saisonabschluss in Nessenreben +++++++++++

Am Sonntag, 9. November 2008 ab 14:00 Uhr findet in Nessenreben ein geselliges Zusammensein zu Ende der Saison statt.

Für einige alkoholische Getränke und einen Grill ist gesorgt.

Uwe und ich freuen uns auf zahlreiches Erscheinen.

Gruß Jakob


----------



## VorBerger (8. November 2008)

Naja was halten die Werten Herren mit richtigen Rädern nach Wildbad oder Biel zu gehen wo Mann auch um diese  Jahreszeit vernüftig Fähren kann? Vielleicht könnte man ja einen fixen Termin ausmachen und ein paar ravler schaffens wirklich mal am Start zu sein

Viele Grüße aus vb Janosch


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2008)

cool, Abschlu Nessenreben , ich bin dabei ...

@luc xjam sollte ich eigentlich hin 

@Vorberger  lass uns mal nen Termin ausmachen wegen Tobi vorbeischauen...der Mann braucht seine TLD Caps

@Arni  Ulm klingt extrem gut next week...hab aber im Hinterkopf dass ich bei nem Umzug helfen muss deshalb tendenz sonnag aber ich klär das ab


----------



## frireida (8. November 2008)

kleine info
Niratz ist neu geshaped und richtig geil fahrbar


----------



## $tealth (8. November 2008)

Oh wow dann werd ich da morgen gleich mal hinschaun 
muss jetzt wieder etwas anfangen zu fahren..die letzten Wochen waren zu voll  da ging gar nix


----------



## frireida (9. November 2008)

ich bin auch da


----------



## $tealth (9. November 2008)

ich nich-war gestern Abend noch...is im Prinzip alles nur friscvh gemacht-und der erste Table is jetzt in 2 Längen zu springen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (11. November 2008)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> +++++++++++ Einladung zum Saisonabschluss in Nessenreben +++++++++++


was ist eigentlich aus der Grillereri geworden. habt ihr es tatsächlich im herbst geschafft, was ich den ganzen  Sommer versucht habe?

wer ist am Sonntag oben. hab dann ein neues Rad und das muss getestet werden.


----------



## fahrbereit (12. November 2008)

wasn fürn rad?

ich hab auch nochn grossman...


----------



## thirteen TRE (12. November 2008)

frireida schrieb:


> kleine info
> Niratz ist neu geshaped und richtig geil fahrbar


----------



## Pilatus (12. November 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> wasn fürn rad?
> 
> ich hab auch nochn grossman...



eigentlich sind es zwei. Aber eines ist noch nicht da. Das Grossmann müsste man mal richten. mit man mein ich dich. aber das ist eh klar.


----------



## fahrbereit (13. November 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> eigentlich sind es zwei. Aber eines ist noch nicht da. Das Grossmann müsste man mal richten. mit man mein ich dich. aber das ist eh klar.



ja.
sieh es mir nach, ich habe die monate wenig zeit und viel um ohren.
kümmer mich baldmöglichst drum!

wann biste denn mal da an einem we - zum klären was mit der schwingenachse wird - sollte doch ne neue rein...


----------



## fahrbereit (24. November 2008)

was ist eigentlich in kickach passiert?
da kann man ja nichtmal mehr als fussgänger ungehindert durchkommen...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (24. November 2008)

wie meinst du das? eingezäunt?


----------



## fahrbereit (25. November 2008)

bäume umgelegt vom forst - und das nicht zu knapp! musst mal anschauen...


----------



## Robsen (25. November 2008)

Ist richtig fies wie es da aussieht. waren letzte woche beim nightride in dem gestrüpp gefangen.

der untere teil ist null fahrbar. beim parkplatz sind überall bäume, beim wallride der weg ist komplett zerpflügt.

bin mal gespannt ob das dieses jahr noch frei wird......


----------



## $tealth (25. November 2008)

dooof


----------



## fahrbereit (25. November 2008)

xmas jam in Kickach?


----------



## $tealth (25. November 2008)

äääh ne  da ham wa wohl was verwechselt 
kickach war doch eh nimmer so dolle oder? hat mal jemand aktuelle fotos?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. November 2008)

Diesen Samstag in Ulm en bisschen dreckig machen???


----------



## chiefwiggum (26. November 2008)

Tag, 
mal ne Frage, da jetzt ja wegen Schnee + kalt + früh dunkel = Winter mit radfahren z.B hier im Skatepark nicht mehr viel los ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob und wo denn hier in der Nähe irgendwelche Skatehallen sind? Ich erinner mich dunkel an ne Halle in Wangen, gibts da noch was? Und sonst irgendwas in der "Nähe", also so bis 50 km Umkreis oder so? 
Danke für Antworten schonmal im Voraus


----------



## Jochen_DC (26. November 2008)

@chief: hmm wangen sind räder ein nogo...ansonsten wäre das nächste in ulm die reithalle...die wollen aber max. nur 20 zöller sehen 

@tobi top idee aber ich hab da leider schon nen termin  aufgeschoben is aber net aufgehoben :>


----------



## chiefwiggum (26. November 2008)

mhh das hab ich schon fast befürchtet, dass hallen hier in der umgebung recht dünn gesäät sind. naja trotzdem danke für die antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (26. November 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @chief: hmm wangen sind räder ein nogo.



ich war irgendwann mal mit dem Uwe und dem Stefan. Der Uwe hatte angerufen und es war kein Problem. wir wurden komisch angeschaut aber nicht angepöbelt.

Ruf einfach mal an und frag nach.


----------



## fahrbereit (27. November 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ... wir wurden komisch angeschaut aber nicht angepöbelt.



@chief
war nur weil wir pilatus dabei hatten und die jungs gerade noch beruhigen konnten.


----------



## Pilatus (27. November 2008)

Sie haben komisch geschaut weil du so gestunken hast. 
Und sie haben sich nicht getraut uns anzupöbeln, wegen mir.


----------



## Pilatus (2. Dezember 2008)

was geht freitagabendsamstagsonntag?
Der Stinky hat gemeint er übernimmt den Shuttleservice nach niratz.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Dezember 2008)

Tja, nur bei sch.... Wetter. Denn wenn schön, komm ich mit em Bike und ohne Auto... Für was hab ich nen Photorucksack

C U there


----------



## vnvrum (2. Dezember 2008)

man sieht sich am WE.
Springt einer die erste Gerade, rechte Line in Wangen? Iist relativ weit geworden durch den Stepup und steile Landung?
muss mal schauen, dass ich wieder zum radln komme.

Grüsse


----------



## Pilatus (2. Dezember 2008)

Ich muss erstmal schauen wie das da oben aussieht, dann schauen ob das Rad mit mir klar kommt und was meine Kondition sagt.
Ausserdem hab ich einen Todesmuskelkater vom Snowboarden (der dürfte bis dahin wegsein) und ein paar blaue Flecken und Prellungen (die sind dann hboffentlich auch weg).
Ausserdem hats mich gerade eben auf einer Holzbrücke auf die Fresse geschlagen...
Ich denke ich werde nur Alkohol trinken, wie immer...


----------



## $tealth (2. Dezember 2008)

wurde also noch weitergebaut in Nieratz? hmm hab gestern guidos karre beim vorbeifahrn da stehn sehn 
wenn mein safetyjacket da is will ich auch wieder..ich muss nach der zwangspause jetzt auch wieder anfangen.. muss mal die stützräder dran baun


----------



## Robsen (2. Dezember 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde nur Alkohol trinken, wie immer...



diesem werde ich mich anschließen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Dezember 2008)

kann mich jemand mitnehmen ? evt. auch mit meinem rad ? wär klasse


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (5. Dezember 2008)

Du fahrbereit..... hast du Anfang nächsten JAhres ein wenig Zeit für mein Shapa hab da bisschen was vor mit.... sach ma bescheid. Ich komm an Weihnachten eh mal wieder runter.


----------



## Robsen (6. Dezember 2008)

[YT=]"<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gzrJZbW4Hqo&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gzrJZbW4Hqo&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>"][/YT]


einfach so halt.......


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Dezember 2008)

OK Robsen, muss Dir recht geben, da müssen wir dringenst mal hin und der Vorberger muss mit, weil der mag ja die Schweizer so gern


----------



## $tealth (6. Dezember 2008)

ich glaub der chat än sprachfächler


----------



## fahrbereit (8. Dezember 2008)

Kahni_Ladyshapa schrieb:


> Du fahrbereit..... hast du Anfang nächsten JAhres ein wenig Zeit für mein Shapa hab da bisschen was vor mit.... sach ma bescheid. Ich komm an Weihnachten eh mal wieder runter.



jo. kommst rum.

weihnachten aber nicht. so ende februar/märz wäre ich dann auch mit der heimischen werkstatt soweit dort schrauben zu können.

@Robsen
JA! sehr schöner film!!!
wozu denn noch teure bikefilme kaufen? *DAS* ist die Zukunft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (8. Dezember 2008)

@ fahrbereit..... jepp das passt mir auch besser. Bring den Rahmen eh erst ma zum Michel, weil wir da noch ein wenig was mit vorhaben. Dann such ich mir die Teile noch zusammen und wenn du dann Zeit hast kannst anfangen.... Was denkst du... krieg ich nen Dämpfer mit 240 mm Einbaulänge in den Rahmen rein??? Ich mein wegen der Umlenkwippen könnte das doch schwierig werden oder????? Vielleicht mal umdrehen....


----------



## fahrbereit (10. Dezember 2008)

wird wohl nix. michel hat auch so einen ewiglangen drin, der nicht komplett ausfedern kann und außerdem so nicht ordentlich abstimmbar ist. bedenke aber: ich kann dir keine teile mehr besorgen, die du nichtz auch selber beschaffen kannst, und kann nur verbauen, was passt! zudem ist es nicht mehr möglich, teile eines zerlegten bikes wochen/monatelang bei mir zwischenzulagern - ich bin froh, wenn ich in dem raum dann noch aufrecht laufen kann..
aber wid schon..


----------



## Pilatus (10. Dezember 2008)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> zudem ist es nicht mehr möglich, teile eines zerlegten bikes wochen/monatelang bei mir zwischenzulagern



scheiß dich nicht an!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. Dezember 2008)

Diesen Samstag Nieratz. Jochen_DC und ich sind am Start!!!


----------



## Robsen (10. Dezember 2008)

Diesen Samstag Tote Hosen in Friedrichshafen.......mach ma lauter!

Bin am start


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Dezember 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> scheiß dich nicht an!



altah!

das war keine anspielung auf dich oder sonstwen!

es ist nur schlicht und ergreifend nicht mehr möglich!

du simbel!


----------



## Pilatus (11. Dezember 2008)

diesen Samstag Powdern!


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (13. Dezember 2008)

hmmmmm schade ich denk dann mal eher so an 222 mm oder 215.... muss mal schauen was ich finden kann. Das mit den Teilen ist klar ich such schon die ganze Zeit und fang dann jetzt mal mit dem Bestellen kann. Der Michel hat doch nen 230er Dämpfer oder???? 
ICh würd dir die Teile eh erst bringen wenn ich alles hab und dann werd ma mal schauen. ICh lass die Sachen eh erst mal bei meinen Eltern. DIe Gabel müsste ja noch beim Michel liegen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Dezember 2008)

also mit Tobi rollern in Niratz und danach futtern plaudern schlag mich tot war mal wieder endgeil...morgen heisst es den Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher machen... da freu ich mich jetzt schon...

in nächster zeit wird bei mir mal wieder ein videoabend stattfinden...nähere infos wenn es kongreter wird :>

ride on guys


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Dezember 2008)

Schreit definitiv nach ner wöchentlichen Wiederholung!!! Ich bin nächsten Samstag dann auf jeden Fall wieder unter der "Brücke"

@ALL: Heute so gegen 15 Uhr Glühwein Session auf dem RV-Weihnachtsmarkt. For more details call me or Jochen_DC!!!

Videoabend klingt mega!!!! 
Sollten wir mal schauen wann und wie. evtl ja vor den Feiertagen oder eben auch am kommenden Samstag nach dem stattgefundenen "UnderTheBridgeRide"

By the way: NWD 9 liegt schon bei mir rum und außerdem Unhinged (ist nicht so vielen bekannt, aber en sehr schickes Filmchen)!!!

@TheLazyMotherf***ingRestofyouCocksuckers:

HAVE A NICE SUNDAY​



Jochen_DC schrieb:


> also mit Tobi rollern in Niratz und danach futtern plaudern schlag mich tot war mal wieder endgeil...morgen heisst es den Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher machen... da freu ich mich jetzt schon...
> 
> in nächster zeit wird bei mir mal wieder ein videoabend stattfinden...nähere infos wenn es kongreter wird :>
> 
> ride on guys


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (14. Dezember 2008)

an alle:
Helft mir mal bisschen mit aussuchen: 
Ich bestell mir innäachster Zeit ein paar Sachen für mein Bike und ich hätte da nal eure Meinung......

Bremsen: Avid Code oder Formula The One (die Formulas sind ein bisschen teuer)
Dämpfer: Rocco oder Vivid
Kettenführung e.Thirteen oder MRP?????
Welche Naben??????

Schreibt mal eure Erfahrungen oder sonst irgendetwas dazu ))

Danke


----------



## $tealth (14. Dezember 2008)

Bei den Bremsen würd ich die Formula nehmen.
Beim Dämpfer wirds schwieriger.. Beim vivid ist glaub ich weniger einzustellen, das was man auf jeden Fall braucht..Kann natürlich auch weniger kaputt gehen und es is warscheinlich eher der Sorglosdämpfer. (Der Rocco sieht halt schicker aus-und funzt sicher auch famos)
Bei der Kettenführung würde ich auf jeden Fall zur e.thirteen greifen!
naben.. Hope pro2 vielleicht? kommt ja auch drauf an was du willst- eher leicht, eher saustabil, eher beides?


----------



## Robsen (14. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ne schleifende bremse willst dann die Formula. Hatte die Code am SX dran, ist einfach nur super wie die läuft. durch die brachiale power kannst dir ganz easy erlauben am HR ne 185mm scheibe zu fahren. die 203 ist bei mir nicht mal richtig warm geworden.
Allerdings ist die Elixir CR momentan ein ganz heisses eisen. leicht im gewicht und bissig wie nachbars schäferhund. Preislich etwas günstiger als die Code. Übrigens die gleiche wie am Demo, Session und anderen DH Bikes verbaut wird.








beim dämpfer sind viele einstellmöglichkeiten nicht immer gut. ein falsches setup kann durch falsche handhabung sehr leicht eingestellt werden, und dann is zischter im kanischter. daher spricht nix gegen den vivid. mein fav bleibt aber der DHX 5

Schau dir mal die Reverse Race Pro Naben an. Gibts in vielen eloxalfarben, sind sehr leicht (180/306) und haben super lager drin. Hab damit bis dato nur die allerbesten erfahrungen gemacht. ach und sie klingen huraguat.







Kettenführung eher dir MRP G2. Integrierter Bash, da kannst dir den n der kurbel sparen.


----------



## $tealth (14. Dezember 2008)

an der e.thirteen is ne taco dran- das Argument zählt also nicht..
Die elixir is dann wohl doch sinnvoller. Ich brauch auch ne neue-


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hätte mir da auch eher die Code gedacht denn die gibts schon im Set 203/203 für 245,00 EUR bei der Formula kostet min. 369,00 EUR im Set und viel schenken die sich nicht was ich mal gelesen hab.
Beim Dämpfer denk ich da auch an den Vivid. Der Fox fällt aus denn ich hab das Ladyshapa wie der Michel und da muss mann wegen der Ausgleichsbehälter aufpassen dass die nicht zu lange sind weil die sonst nicht passen und da ist der Fox der größte. Auf die Einstellungen scheiss ich eh. Auch bei der Gabel; bin ja kein Profi. Außerdem ist das Zeug dann nicht so anfällig.
Naben bin ich noch unschlüssig, das Budget ist klein.......


----------



## Robsen (14. Dezember 2008)

Dann den Vivid. Wenn der beim Michel passt, warum was riskieren? 
Und mit den Einstellmöglichkeiten die er bietet kommt man bestens zurecht. bzw. die anleitung lässt drauf schliesen das der dämpfer mehr als genug hat.

diese anleitung http://www.sram.com/_media/pdf/rockshox/rearsuspension/vivid/VIVID_PocketGuide.pdf


Bremse passt. 

Die Naben sind preislich mindestens genauso interresant wie auch farblich.
Race kostet 140 und 190
Evo (ist etwas schwerer, gleiche quali) 100 und 140


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Dezember 2008)

uihh war des kalt auf dem weihnachtsmarkt gestern...aber dennoch sehr amüsant 

tobi wat is mit de bilda vom samschtag ?


----------



## $tealth (15. Dezember 2008)

in seim album sind a paar glaub i


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. Dezember 2008)

HIER BITTESCHÖN!!!!



 

 

 



IST AUCH AUS NIERATZ, drum g´hörts hier her!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (15. Dezember 2008)

wow top bildaz...gibts no mä ? 

das pic von deinem pitty im schnee is schiiiiick :0


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (15. Dezember 2008)

Merci für die Hilfe bin schon ein Stück weiter jetzt.


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (16. Dezember 2008)

@ fahrbereit:
Kannst du mir noch kurz helfen bevor ich anfange zu bestellen????? 
Beim Dämpfer: Welche Einbaulänge brauch ich und welche Feder (bei 77 Kilo) 
Hinterradnabe: welche Achsbreite beim Shapa und welche Achse geht 12mm Steckachse????

Sag mir bitte kurz beschied dann hol ich mir die Teile.

Merci


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. Dezember 2008)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wow top bildaz...gibts no mä ?
> 
> das pic von deinem pitty im schnee is schiiiiick :0



no mä???? null problemo!!!!

Diesmal hab ich allerdings mal noch en bisschen mit den Reglern im Aperture gespielt. Geschmackssache, is klar


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. Dezember 2008)

Diesen Samstag wieder fahrn und knipsen. 

@Pilatus: BISCH AB FREITACH DA????
@Jochen_DC: Mach schonma den Bus klar und komm wieder mit der "netten Mannschaft!!!"


----------



## bikingarni (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich will dann direkt mal eine Lanze für die Formula brechen.

Top-Bremse. Ich fahre sie am DH-Bike. Schleifen hab ich nicht, Einstellerei ging schnell und einfach. Entlüften war bis jetzt nur nötig, weil ich eine Leitung kaputt gemacht habe.

Naben DT 440.

mfg Arni

PS: Wie wärs mit Weihnachtsklopperei am schönen Gehrenberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. Dezember 2008)

bikingarni schrieb:


> ich Will Dann Direkt Mal Eine Lanze Für Die Formula Brechen.
> 
> Top-bremse. Ich Fahre Sie Am Dh-bike. Schleifen Hab Ich Nicht, Einstellerei Ging Schnell Und Einfach. Entlüften War Bis Jetzt Nur Nötig, Weil Ich Eine Leitung Kaputt Gemacht Habe.
> 
> ...



Am Sonntach Gern!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Dezember 2008)

Kahni_Ladyshapa schrieb:


> @ fahrbereit:
> Kannst du mir noch kurz helfen bevor ich anfange zu bestellen?????
> Beim Dämpfer: Welche Einbaulänge brauch ich und welche Feder (bei 77 Kilo)
> Hinterradnabe: welche Achsbreite beim Shapa und welche Achse geht 12mm Steckachse????
> ...



Keine auswendige Ahnung. Miss von Dämpferauge zu Dämpferauge.
Federhärte je nach Dämpfer und seine Herstellerangabe und deinen Wünschen.
HR-Achse ist Einbaubreite 135 und 10mm Durchmesser. 12er Steckdings wird nicht passen, auch nicht mmit den verschiebbaren Ausfallern.
 Kann dir von hier wirklich nicht besser helfen.


----------



## fahrbereit (17. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Mitleser


----------



## Pilatus (19. Dezember 2008)

ich bin erst sonntag oder gar montag wieder in rav.


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Dezember 2008)

so wie schauts aus mit weihnachtsmarkt final edition ?

@tobi der typ der werkzeug gestern brauchte hat dieses jahr ne tour de france etappe gewonnen


----------



## $tealth (21. Dezember 2008)

wart ihr gestern in nieratz?
ich hab euch glaub einpacken sehn- war grad aus rav zurück.
und dann warn da min. 10 ccler die mich 3 minuten nicht vorbeigelassen haben..


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Dezember 2008)

sind die auf der strecke rumgestanden ? vielleicht war es der rest vom landeskader


----------



## $tealth (21. Dezember 2008)

nene des mein ich net- ich war ja nich zum fahren da. ich bieg immer bei nieratz von der hauptstraße ab und fahr hintenrum nach wangen. und dann warn die plötzlich vor mir. so beschissen arrogant. hab denen zich mal lichthupe (und auch normale) gegeben und die ham sich ne schei$$ drum gekümmert (wozu ich sagen muss dass ich erst ne weile ohne signal hinter denen hergefahren bin). erst da wos so sausteil hochgeht sind die rechts an den straßenrand-und ich links vorbei..zum glück kam grad kein auto von oben


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Dezember 2008)

is ja derb...haben die die komplette straße genutzt ?


----------



## $tealth (21. Dezember 2008)

oja 

3 Reihen hintereinader zu je 3-4 Fahrern nebeneinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Dezember 2008)

Tour de France Etappen Gewinner  Krass

Schade das heut niemand mehr auf den Weihnachtsmarkt kam, nur mein RR Kumpel hat meine Einladung genutzt und 3 Glühweinchen vernichtet Ich natürlich auch wieder


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Dezember 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Tour de France Etappen Gewinner  Krass



ja und dann stell dir vor das so jemand bei der video analyse des bundestrainers sich uns vögel als vorbilder anschauen muss 

sorry wegen weihnachtsmarkt hab mich kurz aufs ohr gelegt und bis achte durchgepennt


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Dezember 2008)

Ist schon cool dass die uns zur Videoanalyse nutzen. Ich glaub wenn Dienstag in Ulm nix geht (wobei es soll ja ab morgen bis Mittwoch einigermassen trocken bleiben) werd ich mich wieder Richtung Nieratz aufmachen!!!!! 

Das coole überhaupt wenn ich nächstes Jahr noch auf em Rennrad ne gute Figur mach, lass ich die Typen auf ner Abfahrt ja ganz klar im Regen stehen
Vielleicht net alle aber en paar auf jeden Fall. Hatten ja mit den Pylonen so ihre Schwierigkeiten


----------



## $tealth (21. Dezember 2008)

warn die in Nieratz trainieren?

ich bau bei nächster gelegenheit wieder ein dh-radl auf 
hab letzten Sommer bei meinen zahlreichen leogang-besuchen gemerkt, dass mir das seehr viel mehr liegt als dat was ich jetzt grad fahr..
Nu weis ichs endlich- dumm dass es son hin-und her war- aber irgendwie musst ichs ja rausfinden


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Dezember 2008)

also bus geht klar am dienstag wohin auch immer ... ulm wär aber scho schick...

hmm die pylonen waren aber auch fies gesetzt einmal direkt am schräghang und dann ganz eng mit den ihren kisten wieder retour...mich hat beeindruckt wie die druch den schnee geballert sind...wär da am liebsten auch noch ne runde gefahren...naja war trotzdem lässig sowas mal zu erleben


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Dezember 2008)

war auf jeden fall wieder en gelungener Samstag nachmittag!!!!

Hoffe natürlich auf Wiederholung, wie die schon sagst:

AM LIEBSTEN IN ULM!!!!


----------



## Robsen (23. Dezember 2008)

Ho Ho Ho....frohe Weihnachten Jungs.

Wünsche euch viel Spass. Ich denk an Euch unter Palmen auf Gran Canaria.

Aloha


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Dezember 2008)

Robsen schrieb:


> Ho Ho Ho....frohe Weihnachten Jungs.
> 
> Wünsche euch viel Spass. Ich denk an Euch unter Palmen auf Gran Canaria.
> 
> Aloha



hang loose robby  viel spaß auf den kanaren 

hier paar 'winteR' impressionen aus ulm...war doch verdammt rutschig


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Dezember 2008)

War rutschig, dreckig und somit auch sehr witzig. Bis auf die Klamotten ist alles wieder sauber.
Let`s ride on X-Mas in Nieratz!!!!!

Guats Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (28. Dezember 2008)

ihr seit alle doof!
heute mal Nieratz?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. Dezember 2008)

@Pilatus: Wie, ich auch??? Mit dir fahr ich nicht mehr in Nessenreben

War witzig heut, wenn auch sehr kurz. Bin Dienstag bei passendem Wetter für ne Wiederholung!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (29. Dezember 2008)

die richtigen werden sich schon angesprochen fühlen. bei dir hats ja auch funktioniert 

Morgen wird nochmal gerollert und dann eine Konferenz abgehalten.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Dezember 2008)

Klar hab ich mich angesprochen gefühlt. Schließlich muss man ganz nett doof sein um nicht was gscheites zu lernen wie normale Menschen. Aber jetzt isses eh zu spät, so what!!!!

Morgen rollern 

Danach Videokonferenz mit 

Lock`n Loll Baby


----------



## Pilatus (29. Dezember 2008)

Lock and Load!


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Dezember 2008)

yeah in niratz bin ich morgen auch am start  freu mich schon auf euch )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Dezember 2008)

Nix Nieratz Chefe... Nessirebi is was geht!!!!

Oder Chefe Pilatus, wat sachste dazu???


----------



## Pilatus (29. Dezember 2008)

Solange es gefroren ist, passt es dort doch bestens.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Dezember 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Solange es gefroren ist, passt es dort doch bestens.



I agree!!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Dezember 2008)

Guten morgen Freunde des Radsports,

wenn ich hier so aus meinem Kellerbüro schaue dann find ich das Wetter echt nicht ohne. Kalt genug für Nessenreben ist es und wenn es so bleibt wie im Moment finden auch vereinzelt Sonnenstrahlen dort hin!!!!

Wann möchten wir/ihr denn loslegen. Ich wäre für 14 Uhr, dann sind wir bis  16:30 ordentlich durchgefroren

Ich bemühe mal noch mein Organisationstalent und schau das ich für jeden en Tässchen Glühwein am Start hab!!!

Kann mich wieder jemand (@Pilatus) abholen???

CU on the RaceTrack


----------



## Robsen (30. Dezember 2008)

Moin ihr nasen. 

Auf Gran Canaria is grad sinflut wetter. dreck!!!!

Komme morgen wieder nach good cold germany. Muss Radfahren, werde mich dann noch melden.....

Aloha


----------



## Pilatus (31. Dezember 2008)

Witzig wars...

hierch sechen wir einen schwizer Boppes, ein schönes echxemplar...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Dezember 2008)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Witzig wars...
> 
> hierch sechen wir einen schwizer Boppes, ein schönes echxemplar...



definitiv sehr witzig (I agree)

Allen die nicht arbeiten, wünsche ich eine super tolle fröhlich feuchte Sylvesterfeier und lassts richtig krachen.

@Pilatus: Sauf für mich 1-2 Bierchen mit 

Happy New Year to all Riders out there


----------



## $tealth (31. Dezember 2008)

Danke!
Euch allen ne guten Rutsch!


----------



## Pilatus (31. Dezember 2008)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> @Pilatus: Sauf für mich 1-2 Bierchen mit



Dann widme ich dir einfach die ersten zwei Bier.


----------



## Pilatus (31. Dezember 2008)

und wo sind die foddos?!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (31. Dezember 2008)

thx schließe mich den Wünschen an...und jaaa es war sehr witzig und wird nä. Jahr/Woche wiederholt :>


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen 

@Tobi hey der Noah hat sich gemeldet...viele Grüße...er fährt heut in Santa Barbara-der Arsch ;-)...der Tunnel Trail is wohl noch gesperrt wegen der Waldbrände...ich hab ihm gleichmal das o'malleys empfohlen muahahaha


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Januar 2009)

Ich nix Socal *heul* Teil Noah mit, mein Neid ist mit Ihm!!!!

Bitte um verbindliche Anmeldung fÃ¼r kommenden Samstag abend.

Gruppenspiel MLP-Cup zwischen Deutschland vs. Schweiz um 20 Uhr

Habe bereits 3 Gratiskarten geordert, mehr sollten auch mÃ¶glich sein. Ansonsten ist der Eintrittspreis von 6 â¬ auch noch bezahlbar!!!!

Ich hoffe mÃ¶glichst viele von euch dort zu treffen. Bier gibts ja schlieÃlich genÃ¼gend!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (1. Januar 2009)

meldung!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Januar 2009)

You`re the men


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Januar 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr euch allen
> 
> @Tobi hey der Noah hat sich gemeldet...viele Grüße...er fährt heut in Santa Barbara-der Arsch ;-)...der Tunnel Trail is wohl noch gesperrt wegen der Waldbrände...ich hab ihm gleichmal das o'malleys empfohlen muahahaha



Ich hoffe der Noah hat nen Photographen am Start um die etwaigen Spätfolgen eines O'Malleys Besuches aufzuzeigen....
Für alle die es vergessen hatten, ein kurzer Aufenthalt in diesem netten amerikanischen Etablissement endet wie folgt *muahahahaha*


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Januar 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh reminder ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

eishockey hört sich ja obergeil an...ich sag mal zu und hoff dass wir da uaus wildbad schon zurück sind 

und wo sind denn die schicken bilder von nessenreba ? ))


----------



## Pilatus (2. Januar 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> und wo sind denn die schicken bilder von nessenreba



eine sehr gute Frage!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Januar 2009)

Ja ja, wo sind die Bilder. Das kann auch nur von Menschen kommen die im Urlaub sind. Aber hier bitte schön, mit den besten Empfehlungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (2. Januar 2009)

Sehr schön!


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Januar 2009)

bin seit heute auch wieder schufter ;-)...die bilder sind ja echt sahne


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Januar 2009)

Guten morgen Ihr Rider, bin grade mit Fitze aus der Räuberhöhle gestolpert und nach Hause gekommen. War ein super witziger abend mit Wiederholungsbedarf (evtl. Playersparty der Spielerinnen vom Six Nations Cup) am kommenden Dienstag.

@Pilatus: Hoffe das Taxi hat zu Dir nach Hause gefunden. Gute nacht und bis so schnell wie möglich. Evtl. Montag zum Auto holen oder heute zu nem Hallo wach Kaffee....

Have a good night

StinkyPrimoRV


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Januar 2009)

au mann, will endlich wieder rollern... auch wenn mein momentan zustand nur langsame Bewegungen zulässt


----------



## $tealth (4. Januar 2009)

so gings mir nach Sylvester auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (4. Januar 2009)

halloooo...
mehr geht grad nicht.

edith meint: 
5x0,4l
1x0,3l
3x0,5l

drum gehts mir so schlecht...


----------



## $tealth (4. Januar 2009)

Na dann frohes Kotzen (klingt aber so wenig?)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Januar 2009)

Oh je Pilatus..... Dein Edith stimmt so nicht ganz, es waren 2 x 0,3!!! Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob Dir noch einfällt wo das getrunken wurde!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (4. Januar 2009)

stimmt, im lädele waren wir ja auch noch.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Januar 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> stimmt, im lädele waren wir ja auch noch.



TipTop würden meine Mädels hier sagen 

Damit ist bei Dir ein Filmriss ausgeschlossen, alles andere hätte mich auch sehr sehr gewundert


----------



## Pilatus (4. Januar 2009)

hoho hop schwyz


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Januar 2009)

Alles alles jute zum Geburtseltag @Jochen_DC!!!! War ein echt toller Abend, vielen Dank für die Einladung und wie schon gesagt das Geschenk folgt sobald ich wieder normale Arbeitszeiten habe!!!!

Hoffe hiermit auf ein baldiges Treffen mit den Rädern und einer gut gelaunten  Carmen 
Vorausgesetzt der Rest ist auch so gut drauf wie ich und bereit blöd zu labbern.

MfG
Tobi


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Januar 2009)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke)) weiß au net warum cam so ruhig war...war auf jeden voll schön dass ihr da wart...und tobi dein rucksack is noch bei mir falls du ihn  vermisst :>


----------



## $tealth (6. Januar 2009)

Hoi 
Na dann mal alles Gute auch von mir!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Januar 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanke)) weiß au net warum cam so ruhig war...war auf jeden voll schön dass ihr da wart...und tobi dein rucksack is noch bei mir falls du ihn  vermisst :>



war heut morgen auch mein erster gedanke, aber ich komm die abende mal vorbei und befrei dich vom leeren Bier, Colaflaschen und meinem Rucksack... Bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (8. Januar 2009)

kurzes Fazit zum Bikeparkzubringer:
Rennt wie Drecksau! Sportfahrwerk ist schon recht unkomfortabel.
Allerdings zickt die Batterie, Scheibenwischer und Scheibenspritzanlage...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Januar 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> kurzes Fazit zum Bikeparkzubringer:
> Rennt wie Drecksau! Sportfahrwerk ist schon recht unkomfortabel.
> Allerdings zickt die Batterie, Scheibenwischer und Scheibenspritzanlage...



Typ anrufen, egal ob er selber da is oder nicht!!! Dann sagen, entweder Rückgabe, Ersatz auf seine Kosten. Oder Reparatur auf erstmal deine Kosten und diese bei ihm einklagen etc.

Hast ja so oder so 14 Tage oder mehr Rückgaberecht!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2009)

was ist in Rv los?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2009)

Nicht viel!!!!! Und in Ried???

Wochenende dort oder hier??? Und immer noch soviel Bier oder Wette schon gelaufen und gewonnen???


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2009)

Ich bin und bleib hier.
So wie es aussieht, geh ich auch nicht nach PDS. Kannst also kommen, wann du willst...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2009)

Dann sag deiner Mum nen Gruss, ich geh für dich mit

Tja, dann werd ich dein Angebot bestimmt bald mal wahrnehmen, denn seit heute ist meine Skiausrüstung endlich kpl und so wie es aussieht wird diese am kommenden Wochenende angetestet. 

In welches Skigebiet fährst Du von Ried aus gesehen???


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2009)

Obertauern oder Hinterstoder oder?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Obertauern oder Hinterstoder oder?



OK, dann kann ich Online nämlich schonmal en bisschen schauen was es wo so gibt... DANKE 

Und wie definitiv ist dein nicht nach PDS mitgehen??? Liegts daran dass deine Mutti mit deinem Bikeparkzubringer fahren wollte


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2009)

Ne, kostet 1 Woche Urlaub.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2009)

Dann musste das mit dem Chalet halt telefonisch regeln und dann können wer ja 3 Wochen im August nach PDS


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2009)

3 Wochen bringen doch nix: Du zerballerst dich ja eh wieder am 3. oder 4. Tag...


----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2009)

Wann wär denn PDS?


----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2009)

Und du trinkst 3-4 am tag


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> 3 Wochen bringen doch nix: Du zerballerst dich ja eh wieder am 3. oder 4. Tag...



muahahahaha. Egal, Hauptsache nicht hier und nicht arbeiten

Aber wenn Du nicht willst, dann eben nicht. Gibts halt auch keine Photis vom evtl verletzten Tobi


----------



## Pilatus (13. Januar 2009)

klar gehen wir wieder nach PDS!
klar werde ich mehr als 3-4 am Tag trinken!
und klar der Tobi wird nicht hinfallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Wann wär denn PDS?



Ach du lebst auch noch und wartest wahrscheinlich aufs Männerrad

Irgendwann in diesem Sommer, hängt im Moment von 3 Faktoren ab, Janosch, Pilatus und MIR


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. Januar 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> klar gehen wir wieder nach PDS!
> klar werde ich mehr als 3-4 am Tag trinken!
> und klar der Tobi wird nicht hinfallen!



Richtig Richtig Richtig

Weil vom Kronenbourg passen ja auch 3-4 Sixpacks in Rucksack für Unterwegs


----------



## Robsen (13. Januar 2009)

Langsam nervt das warten.

Aber mit PDS könnt ihr mir ja sagen wann ihr da wärt. bin evtl dieses jahr wieder ne woche im Wallis. Mit Männerrad!


----------



## frireida (20. Januar 2009)

das der threat nicht untergeht frag ich jetzt einfach mal, wies in Kickach aussieht!


----------



## Robsen (20. Januar 2009)

leider nicht so gut.

liegt noch viel zeug rum von den ganzen waldarbeiten und es sind einige verwüstungen durch die forst maschinen zu erkennen.

die gute alte line steht aber im grossen und ganzen noch.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Januar 2009)

Kickach Kickach Kickach.... könnt ihr doch knicken und kicken

@Robsen: Sobald die Erde sich wieder besser schaufeln lässt kommst zu mir und dann gehts in Lumperwald! Hab mir  da mal was angeschaut, vllt. kennst ja das teilstück vom lumperhof links runter, wo noch en stück von dem waldlehrpfad dabei ist mit den vielen stufen????
Da könnte man was nettes kleines entstehen lassen


----------



## Robsen (21. Januar 2009)

Jepp. das kenn ich. ist ganz witzig.

aber rechts runter geht auch was. ist vorallem schneller.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Januar 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Jepp. das kenn ich. ist ganz witzig.
> 
> aber rechts runter geht auch was. ist vorallem schneller.



jip, denk da könnten wir einiges auf die beine stellen


----------



## $tealth (21. Januar 2009)

würd mich als schaufelkraft zur verfügung stellen..


----------



## Robsen (21. Januar 2009)

und pilatus als trinkkraft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (21. Januar 2009)

dann wär ja ausgesorgt!


----------



## Pilatus (21. Januar 2009)

Ich habe Bier gehört?


----------



## $tealth (21. Januar 2009)

richtig!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Januar 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich habe Bier gehört?



Statt schaufeln schließe ich mich auch lieber Fitze an und trink!!!

Aber da fällt mir ein, so lange muss meine Leber ja gar nicht mehr auf das österr. Bier warten. Denn der Tobi geht den Pilatus besuchen und den Schnee testen


----------



## Pilatus (21. Januar 2009)

Ich hab gestern nochmal stichprobenartig das öschterreichische Bier betestet. 
Tobi, du kannst kommen. Es ist alles in Ordnung...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Januar 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern nochmal stichprobenartig das öschterreichische Bier betestet.
> Tobi, du kannst kommen. Es ist alles in Ordnung...



des gibt a morz gaudi ich schau das ich am freitag zeitig da bin, dann grundlagen schaffen und dann ab ins Hemingways trinken und en mai tai wegmachen oder zwei oder drei :kotz:

dann am samstag und sonntag hoffentlich bei kaiserwetter die pisten rocken!!!!  Mi freits heit scho wie sau


----------



## Pilatus (1. Februar 2009)

was ist eigentlich hier los?
ich lanweile mich, weil ich nicht aus dem bett aufstehen kann.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Februar 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich hier los?
> ich lanweile mich, weil ich nicht aus dem bett aufstehen kann.



harharhar

War gestern an der Golm, heizen bis der Arzt kommt war angesagt. War en super Schneetag bei Kaiserwetter. Halt wie sichs gehört.

@Pilatus: Lösung für Dich, weniger saufen und somit Knochen und Bänder schonen


----------



## Pilatus (1. Februar 2009)

das saufen war nicht das Problem. Sondern die Idee besoffen in der Wohnung Skateboard zu fahren.
Alle waren gestern Skifahren und alle haben gemeint, daß es der Wahnsinn war.

Ich hasse euch alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Februar 2009)

dazu sag ich jetzt besser nix

Hoffe trotzdem das de bald wieder fit bist zum Treffen nachholen solange noch Schnee liegt! Außerdem liegen bei mir 3 Flaschen Ricard die nicht für mich gedacht sind und von denen Du besser die Pfoten lässt


----------



## Pilatus (1. Februar 2009)

Ricard ist nicht zum Saufen da, sondern zum Aperitif.

ich hoffe auch, daß ich in 2 Wochen zumindest wieder mit den Hardboots fahren kann.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Februar 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ricard ist nicht zum Saufen da, sondern zum Aperitif.
> 
> ich hoffe auch, daß ich in 2 Wochen zumindest wieder mit den Hardboots fahren kann.



und wer sagt das man es mit nem Aperitif nicht auch übertreiben kann

das hoff ich für dich auch, hier schneit es grad wieder en bisschen, könnt kotzen. Würd doch reichen wenns da schneit wo ich Ski fahr oder so


----------



## Pilatus (1. Februar 2009)

hier ist schönstes wetter. Aber ich sitz drinnen rum...


----------



## Robsen (5. Februar 2009)

4 Tage ohne Beitrag.....

Bevor hier noch die langeweile ausbricht en bissl offtopic

[YT=]"<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qqXi8WmQ_WM&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qqXi8WmQ_WM&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>"][/YT]





[YT=]"<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRuNxHqwazs&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qRuNxHqwazs&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>"][/YT]



Hier musst ich allerdings an Jochen DC denken.
Die ähnlichkeiten sind da....


[YT=]"<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ib58rRgZJ8&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ib58rRgZJ8&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>"][/YT]


----------



## vnvrum (23. Februar 2009)

is da wieder viel mos, äh los.

niemand rum um spass zu haben?
alle im Fasching, oder heisst des bei den Piefkes "Karneval"...?
Sagt dann net "hab so an schweren Kopf, kann net sporteln"...
I hab euch gewarnt...

Hab mal von KTM was schönes für ein 24" Radl bekommen.... (oder war I s selber...) hoffe mit der kann ich auch fahren und fliegt ma net glei um die ohren...


 

 



i need a pum(p)track(reck)(gun)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Februar 2009)

danke robsen der karton passt perfect !!!bin dann mal weg...cu


----------



## $tealth (27. Februar 2009)

los angeles?


----------



## fahrbereit (3. März 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich hier los?
> ich lanweile mich, weil ich nicht aus dem bett aufstehen kann.



Du musstest ja unbedingt nach Ö und wolltest dort bleiben...









obwohl... eigentlich haben wir sowas immer gehofft


----------



## Pilatus (3. März 2009)

ich prügel dich Windelweich, wenn ich wir uns mal wieder über den Weg laufen sollten!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. März 2009)

Ich bin dabei und zähl bis 10


----------



## Sven01 (7. März 2009)

Suche Biker kolege bin ganz neu dabei so für raum Ravensburg/Eschach


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. März 2009)

Sven01 schrieb:


> Suche Biker kolege bin ganz neu dabei so für raum Ravensburg/Eschach



Evtl. bin ich mit em vorberger morgen Mittag auf trail Suche in Ravensburg! Location ist unterhalb des lumperhofs! Das ist der Wald Links gesehn unterhalb der jva in hinzistobel


----------



## daschwob (8. März 2009)

Sven01 schrieb:


> Suche Biker kolege bin ganz neu dabei so für raum Ravensburg/Eschach



was fährste denn? CC touren, DH,,?
nächstes WE fahr ich wahrscheinlich mal wieder aufn
Gehrenberg, starte auch von Rav. aus (also mitm auto).

greetz
d.


----------



## Pilatus (10. März 2009)

Was denn hier los? Hier wird nicht ernsthaft nach Tourentips gefragt, oder? 
Hier wird gepöbelt!
und wenn ich schon mal da bin: Was geht am Woe? Robsen, habt ihr ein Hollowtech II Innenlager da?

Danke


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. März 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was denn hier los? Hier wird nicht ernsthaft nach Tourentips gefragt, oder?
> Hier wird gepöbelt!
> und wenn ich schon mal da bin: Was geht am Woe? Robsen, habt ihr ein Hollowtech II Innenlager da?
> 
> Danke



ruf mich an. am we wird geschaufelt, gebiket und gesoffen

bis jetzt, ist janos und ich am start !!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. März 2009)

joa, langsam! Frau ist auch dabei.
was meint das Wetter zum Schaufeln? und wo?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. März 2009)

Pass uff, Startpunkt bin ich. Straße Richtung Hinzistobel. Unterhalb der Lumperplatte und der JVA entstehen die Holy Trails! Lumperplatte müsstest ja von LK Zeiten her kennen!

Freundin kann ja en bisschen shoppen oder Kaffee trinken. Am abend sauft se halt mit. Evtl kann ich meine 2 ja auch noch animieren zum mitkommen versteht sich.

Ich starte später schonmal beim spazieren mit Voodoo und räum das Laub aus em Weg. Außerdem bin ich gestern noch auf etwas neues gestossen. Technisch nicht sehr anspruchsvoll aber mit Vollgas bestimmt witzig. Gibt auch keinen einzigen Anstieg!!!!

Werd das evtl heut nachmittag auch noch mit em Vorberger abchecken!!!


----------



## Pilatus (10. März 2009)

gibts einen Lift?
Wegen der Planung schauen wir mal.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. März 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> gibts einen Lift?
> Wegen der Planung schauen wir mal.



Nix Lift. Liften kannste in den Parks genug. Jetzt erstmal mit Schieben Ausdauer für Parks trainieren. So ists zumindest bei mir. Außerdem ists da oben echt chillig und das beste. Bis zu meinem Biervorrat sind es nur ca. 90 Bikesekunden


----------



## Pilatus (10. März 2009)

Das hört sich doch gut an!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. März 2009)

Na also, geht doch!!! Aber immer erst mal nörgeln, so wie man Pilatus kennt und liebt!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. März 2009)

@Robsen: Mit Dir wird übrigens auch fest gerechnet. Ausreden lassen wir überhaupt keine gelten. Und Räder stehen Dir ja zur Hauf zur Verfügung!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (11. März 2009)

Die österreichischen 4X-Termine sind raus. Auf meiner Suche wo Koppl liegen könnte, bin ich über ein Bild gestolpert wo der Schelling drauf ist. jetzt die Frage an die verschweizerten Österreicher: wo ist Koppel?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. März 2009)

Koppl ist doch bei Salzburg????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (11. März 2009)

Das hab ich aus irgendeinem Bericht auch rausgelesen. Aber google-maps kennt in der Ecke kein Koppl


----------



## Pilatus (11. März 2009)

und warum fährt einer im T-shirt und Jeans auf einem Nox vor dem durchgestylten Schelling auf einem durchgestylten Yeti?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. März 2009)

47°48'28.35"n

 13° 9'24.45"e


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. März 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und warum fährt einer im T-shirt und Jeans auf einem Nox vor dem durchgestylten Schelling auf einem durchgestylten Yeti?



Die Frage hatte ich mir auch schon gestellt. Werd ihn mal drauf ansprechen, für den Fall das er mir in Nieratz wiedermal übern Weg läuft!!!


----------



## Pilatus (11. März 2009)

Tatsache, ein Koppl.
Danke!


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. März 2009)

so tobi habe heuite erfolgreich deine brille nummer 1 gekauft...schickes ding...was is jetzt mit dem rest ... was soll ich mit den 25 dollar machen ? ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. März 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> so tobi habe heuite erfolgreich deine brille nummer 1 gekauft...schickes ding...was is jetzt mit dem rest ... was soll ich mit den 25 dollar machen ? ))



Yeah man. Also Hooters Kalender wäre ne Alternative, einen kannst auf mich saufen und ansonsten bin ich für jede Dose Monster dankbar die gewichtsmässig in euer Budget passt!!!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. März 2009)

So Mädels, wat isn jetzt heut geboten. Wetter Top, Bier ist kalt (was mein Lager betrifft), 2 Anlieger sind geschaufelt, Kicker entstehen heute (oder Janos?) ansonsten Sonne genießen, schieben und laufen lassen.......


----------



## Robsen (14. März 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ...was is jetzt mit dem rest ... was soll ich mit den 25 dollar machen ? ))




Auf meine PM antworten und den Vorbau Shoppen. Seggl. Ne, sag mal bescheid ob den an start bringst oder nicht.

Heut wird bei mir nix, arbeiten....morgen evtl.


----------



## Pilatus (14. März 2009)

robsen, mach die Kaffemaschine an, in einer stunde sind wir bei dir...


----------



## $tealth (14. März 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> So Mädels, wat isn jetzt heut geboten. Wetter Top, Bier ist kalt (was mein Lager betrifft), 2 Anlieger sind geschaufelt, Kicker entstehen heute (oder Janos?) ansonsten Sonne genießen, schieben und laufen lassen.......



entsteht wieder was?
morgen hätte ich Zeit und Lust (und Auto)..
wenn da was geht- wär ich auch mit von der Partie- sofern erwünscht versteht sich


----------



## Jochen_DC (15. März 2009)

@tobi i do my very best man

@robsen da deine chefin so wundervoll ist werd ich diese mission impossible nä. woche in angriff nehmen...gibt nur einen laden in socal mit 26 stuff...

cu u guys next weekend


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. März 2009)

@Robsen: Heut mittag ab ca 14 Uhr im Wald. Dir muss ich ja nicht sagen wo du mich finden würdest bzw. den kleinen Trail!!!


----------



## $tealth (15. März 2009)

was is denn jetzt?


----------



## vnvrum (16. März 2009)

Hi Pilatus,

Koppl liegt ca 10km hinter Salzburg in Richtung Oberösterreich... Salzburg Ost raus, beim Porsche-Händler vorbei, Links rauf Richtung Ebenach.
ist relativ klein der Kurs, 50Höhenmeter, nicht zu gut zum Ueberholen.
Der vorne auf dem Foto ist der Sedlak M, auchn BMXer aus Vösendorf, der letztes Jahr für Nox gefahren ist.

Was ist in Tettnang lost? Die Bikebase hat sich verändert. Leider alles weich. Muss man wohl noch warten.

cu


----------



## Pilatus (16. März 2009)

Sers,
Danke! Tobi hat mir schon die Koordinaten gegeben. Vielleicht kann man da ja mal zum zuguggen vorbeischauen. Fahrt ihr mit?
In Tettnang war ich seit 2 Jahren nicht mehr. Was hat sich verändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (18. März 2009)

--- Zur Info ---
Dieses Wochenende findet in Goldach im Rahmen des DSM ein Rennen statt. Dort kann man mit m MTB auch super in der Cruiser-Klasse starten.

Falls jemand mit möchte ich würde an beiden Tagen (Sa + So) von Ravensburg/Weingarten mit m Auto runterfahren.

Bei Interesse bitte melden.

Gruß Jakob


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. März 2009)

also tobi was is nu mit deinem gabelmann ? noch nichts in sicht 

robsen das mit deinem vorbau is leider etwas zu speziell als dass ich den hier ohne weiteres besorgen konnte


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. März 2009)

gabalemann hat sehr sehr scvhöne gabel gebracht...löst aber ein kleines platzproblem bei mir aus :-(


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. März 2009)

Na evtl hat ja jemand ohne Fahrrad noch Platz???


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. März 2009)

wir arbeiten dran...cam is ja schon seit ner woche daheim...keiner mehr da ohne bike...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. März 2009)

Ach so, dass wusste ich jetzt nicht gerade 

Ich hoffe trotzdem dass das ganze jetzt nicht zu viele Probs bereitet


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. März 2009)

is allles verstaut gott die tttur von rph geht dogut wie gr net


----------



## vnvrum (23. März 2009)

Tettnang ist "grösser" geworden. Denke es rentiert sich gerade für RVler man hinzusehen. Sind nun bald eher richtige Dirts und alles Tables, soweit ich mich noch erinnern kann.

könnten ja mal per PM abmachen Herr Pilatus.
cu


----------



## Robsen (24. März 2009)

Der Frühling kommt. Kickach war am Sonntag sehr Witzig. Fast alles Fahrbar vom alt bekannten Trail. War ideal um wieder ein gefühl fürs Rad zu bekommen.

Übrigens Rad:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (24. März 2009)

bonzäääää 
aber jasper hattes mir letzte Woche schon gesagt


----------



## Robsen (24. März 2009)

Wie jetzt....du kennst en Jasper?!

Aber hast recht, ne Sparversion sieht anders aus, englisch halt XD


----------



## $tealth (24. März 2009)

mit dem arbeit ich zamm 
du hast das aus GB?


----------



## Robsen (24. März 2009)

Ne, meins is nich aus GB. Damit war deins gemeint. Du weisst ja, Bremse = Sparversion


----------



## $tealth (24. März 2009)

ja stimmt- kloa..hab kein Geld..


----------



## Pilatus (25. März 2009)

damit will ich aber mal rollern dürfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. März 2009)

bist ca. 1,50m zu groß für das teil


----------



## bikingarni (25. März 2009)

Was geht bei euch Samstag bikemäßig? Bin am See und würde gerne ne Runde ballern gehen.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. März 2009)

Wie siehts denn bei Dir am Hausberg aus, Arni?
Sonst Kickach oder hier bei mir in der Gegend. 

In Kickach solls ne tolle neue Line geben die viel Spaß bringt.


----------



## bikingarni (25. März 2009)

Davon abgesehen dass ich letztes Wochenende insgesamt ca. 15 Stunden am Gehrenberg unterwegs war, würde ich Kickach doch zu gerne mal sehen. Ich würde sagen in dem Fall warten wir bis Richtung WOchenende und dann rufe ich dich mal an.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. März 2009)

so machen wir das! Bis WE soll sichs Wetter ja auch wieder in Freundliche hin verändern!


----------



## Pilatus (25. März 2009)

bin mal gespannt, was das hier gibt. die einen meinen 19° und die anderen -5°


----------



## Robsen (25. März 2009)

Da wünsch ich euch schon mal viel spass. Ich für meinen Teil geh noch nach Laax zum Bretteln.

Arni, musst wirklich mal nach Kickach schaun. Macht richtig laune.

@sutaliP: Wenn du deinen Körper irgendwie auf oder in oder neben das Rad bekommst gerne. Das Teil geht ab wie du nach zwei Rutenmass.


----------



## Robsen (25. März 2009)

Aso, Tobi: pack du dein Giant ein!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. März 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Aso, Tobi: pack du dein Giant ein!



Zur Zeit bin ich eh nur mit dem Giant unterwegs. Macht eh schon Laune ohne Ende. Im Moment fehlen nur noch 2 Teilchen zum wirklich glücklich sein


----------



## Pilatus (26. März 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> auf oder in oder neben


Zum kaputtmachen wirds schon reichen...



StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Im Moment fehlen nur noch 2 Teilchen zum wirklich glücklich sein


ich und ein Bier??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. März 2009)

Fast, Bier hab ich doch genug. Du fehlst zum Bike und danach saufen!!!
Aber eigentlich (@Robsen) fehlen mir noch 2 andere Teile

@Pilatus und evtl den Rest hier: Mein Teil bei CRC liegt wieder auf Lager, also wer Interesse hat: SAMMELBESTELLUNG???


----------



## Robsen (26. März 2009)

Ich geb dir bescheid sobald das zeug ankommt. Bisher leider noch nicht. Aber UPS kommt ja noch


----------



## Pilatus (26. März 2009)

So ein Zufall, ich surf grad bei CRC rum. heute abend schick ich dir meine Wunschliste.


----------



## bikingarni (27. März 2009)

Also Freunde der leichten Unterhaltung, morgen Kickach? Würde so gegen 14 Uhr spätestens da sein.Gerne auch schon früher! Grobe Beschreibung und Plan wo es ist (bei Baienfurt) habe ich, aber wo parken und co?

Wetter ist mir generell egal.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. März 2009)

Ja gegen 14 oder 15 Uhr werd ich inkl. Janos auch eindrudeln.

Grobe Beschreibung! Also du befindest dich auf der Straße Richtung Kickach (hinter der Papierfabrik - Stora Enso), lange auf der Straße bleiben bis die ersten Häuser kommen, da macht dann die Straße en rechts knick, im darauffolgenden links knick kann man geradesaus hochfahrn, über ne Brücke und da oder weiter oben die Karre abstellen!!!

Bei Problemen, ruf mich an!!!

C U there


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. März 2009)

HEUT Sonntagsrollern in Nieratz???


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. März 2009)

bled wär des net


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. März 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> bled wär des net



Also, gegen 14.30 Uhr unter der bruck!!! Fährst du mit em andy oder?


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. März 2009)

jepp mach ich...cu later


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (2. April 2009)

Hat hier jemand Bock mit mir am Sonntag nach Ulm zu fahren und mir die dortigen Lokalitäten zu zeigen? Beziehungsweise selber zu fahren, wiel ich von dort wieder nach Stuttgart fahre.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. April 2009)

Servus Arni, Bock auf jeden Fall. Nur muss ich schauen wie ich das zeitlich noch regeln kann. Werd mich gegebenenfalls melden.


----------



## bikingarni (2. April 2009)

Wer will kann sich mir morgen und Samstag gerne auch am Gehrenberg anschließen. Einfach anrufen, ich häng den ganzen Tag da rum.


----------



## Pilatus (3. April 2009)

Ihr seit ale schwuhl!


----------



## Robsen (3. April 2009)

ale? du meinst ginger ale...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. April 2009)

Das kennt der doch gar nicht!!! Einzige was der in 10 verschiedenen Sprachen bestellen kann ist Bier, Beer, Cerveza, Cerveja, Pivo, Bere, Birra, Olut und und und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (3. April 2009)

deine Mutter meine ich! 
Eigentlich will ich nur mal wieder pöbeln


----------



## Pilatus (3. April 2009)

kennt ihr Ginger Beer? wenns euch mal begegnet, lasst die Finger davon. ist nicht gut. Aber was soll man von den Engländern auch erwarten


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. April 2009)

Hättest mich mal besser vorher gefragt. Was schlechteres auf der Welt gibt es wahrscheinlich in Verbindung mit Bier nicht.
Pfui daibel :kotz:

Aber anstatt zu pöbeln... komm doch mal wieder nach RV und wir testen die Bierqualität!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (3. April 2009)

joa, noch 6 mal schlafen, dann ist der Fitze wieder da.


----------



## bikingarni (4. April 2009)

Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2009)

gut. ich war grad wandern.


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. April 2009)

kennst du eigentlich Root Beer ? :>


----------



## Pilatus (4. April 2009)

ne, ich mach grad eine alkoholfreie Woche. Jetzt weiß ich auch warum der fahrbereit so langweilig ist.


----------



## fahrbereit (5. April 2009)

Du und deine alkoholfreien Wochen... 

Mach doch mal ne hirnfreie Woche! Dann weißt Du auch, warum Du für mich so langweilig bist.


----------



## mrpinc (5. April 2009)

Hi, bin neu hier und komm auch aus Ravensburg,
würde demnächst gern mal ins Lauratal, kenn dort leider keinen trail, kann mir jemand da vlt. ne kurze Beschreibung geben? oder vlt. auch von anderen trails in der Umgebung..kenn bis jetzt eig nur paar Sachen hinter der Weststadt und Gehrenberg, ist aber leider so weit zum anfahren. Wär echt cool, wenn mir da jemand paar Sachen nennen könnte. danke!
greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (6. April 2009)

Das beste ist, wenn du nach Nessenreben hochfährst. Da gibt es am meißten Trails. Immer zurück ins Lauratal. Einfach mal rumschauen. 
Zusätzlich noch die BMX-Bahn am Parkplatz vom Freibad.


----------



## mrpinc (6. April 2009)

Ok, danke, werds mal austesten.


----------



## luki!!! (6. April 2009)

fahr mal bei der schranke in nessenreben den berg hoch 
wenn du oben bist nach links 

dann fahr mal an dem waldrand entlang,
von da oben führen dann auch ein paar gute Sachen wieder runter ins "Tal"


----------



## Pilatus (6. April 2009)

So ganz weiß ich jetzt nicht welche Schranke du meinst, Luki. 

und vor lauter Tips geben, hab ich vergessen den fahrbereit anzupöbeln:
 wenn ich so viel Hirn hätte wie du, fänd ich mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht amüsant. Du kannst meinen intelegtuellen Witzen einfach nicht folgen...
Bist am Woe in Nessenreben?

Schdingie-Dings-RV: ist dein Luxusetablisement bereit am Donnerstag abend einem Franzosen und einem heimkehrenden Schwaben Schnecken zu servieren?


----------



## fahrbereit (6. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und vor lauter Tips geben, hab ich vergessen den fahrbereit anzupöbeln:
> wenn ich so viel Hirn hätte wie du, fänd ich mich wahrscheinlich auch nicht amüsant. Du kannst meinen intelegtuellen Witzen einfach nicht folgen...
> Bist am Woe in Nessenreben?



Vor allem kann ich deinem post nicht folgen...

Wenn Sonnenschein von Eis verdrängt, und Styropor im Rhein versenkt,
wenn Granitstein von Mäusen zernagt, und Pilatus dem Bier entsagt,
dann fehlt nur noch der Bund
von Höll' und Himmel und
dass sich mit Rad bewegen
auf Nessenreben's Wegen. 

Ach so: ne, wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## Pilatus (6. April 2009)

und warum nicht?


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Schdingie-Dings-RV: ist dein Luxusetablisement bereit am Donnerstag abend einem Franzosen und einem heimkehrenden Schwaben Schnecken zu servieren?



seit wann handelt tobi denn mit frauen ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. April 2009)

Sollte ich den Laden mal irgendwann alleine leiten, dann wird mit Frauen gehandelt. Trust me.
Schnecken-Checken am Donnerstag ist natürlich möglich. Auch der Außenbereich ist nun bestuhlt und dass Dir (Pilatus) bekannte Landbier kommt nun frisch aus em Fass


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. April 2009)

das hört sich ja äußerst lecker an...da sollt ich mich ja fast anschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. April 2009)

Keiner hält euch davon ab!!!

@Janos: Bisch dann au wieder dahoim???

@Jochen_DC: Morgen oder Mittwoch nach der Arbeit rollern???


----------



## fahrbereit (7. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und warum nicht?



Bin nöch da.


----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2009)

als ob du was bessres zu tun hättest...

habt ihr anderen auch was anderes im Kopf? ich bin entsetzt. ich rede von einem kulinarischen Gaumenschmaus der französichen haute cuisine!

ist CRC schon da?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. April 2009)

CRC ist:

Parcel tracks

Date	Time	Location	Tracking Event

07-04-2009	 06:39	Delivery Agent - GERMANY	Arrived at destination country
06-04-2009	 21:18	Delivery Agent - GERMANY	Arrived at destination country
03-04-2009	 22:17	International Hub	Export item accepted into network
03-04-2009	 21:50	International Hub	Arrived at outward Office of Exchange
03-04-2009	 11:45	National Hub	Sorted in hub
02-04-2009	 16:54	Belfast Central Depot	On route to hub
02-04-2009	 00:00	WDM Online	

bald hier bei mir!!!!


----------



## fahrbereit (7. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> als ob du was bessres zu tun hättest...



Ja, hab' ich: zu den Eltern fahren.


----------



## mrpinc (7. April 2009)

luki!!! schrieb:


> fahr mal bei der schranke in nessenreben den berg hoch
> wenn du oben bist nach links
> 
> dann fahr mal an dem waldrand entlang,
> von da oben führen dann auch ein paar gute Sachen wieder runter ins "Tal"



Meinst du die Schranke neben dem Grillplatz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2009)

CRC hört sich sehr gut an!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. April 2009)

CRC war da, hurra hurra hurra.

@Pilatus: Wir sehen uns dann am Donnerstig und dein Laufrad ist echt schick!!!!

Somit ist bei mir morgen Montagetag!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2009)

Sehr gut. wie lange hat denn die Küche auf? 
vielleicht brauchen wir etwas länger am Donnerstag. Je nach dem wann wir loskommen (wir sind ja so enorm wichtig) und wie der Verkehr auf den Straßen ist.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. April 2009)

Bis um 21:30 Uhr auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2009)

das ist gut. dann kommen wir also doch noch zum essen. Wir werden es zumindest versuchen!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. April 2009)

OSTERN nach Wildbad????

x für Ja

xx für Nein

xxx für ******* ist der DH Kurs aber bächtig möse aber bächtig

Meine Meinung, X und XXX


----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2009)

xxxx für hätte tierisch Bock hab aber so einen nixnutzigen Franzosen dabei


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. April 2009)

der darf mit voodoo spazieren laufen und filmen und fotografieren


----------



## Pilatus (7. April 2009)

ich kann ihn ja mal fragen. Aber mach dir keine großen Hoffnungen.


----------



## luki!!! (8. April 2009)

wenn du von der Haupstraße unten im Lauratal den waldweg nach Nessenreben höchfährst
bei dem fluss entlang 
dann ist in Nessenreben oben auf der rechten seite die schranke 
den berg fährst du hoch
oben nach links 
dann siehst du den waldrand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (8. April 2009)

Die Wettervorhersage für Winterberg is ja nicht so toll.
Wir wollten auch rauf am WE, lassens jetzt aber wohl bleiben
und denken uns was anderes aus. Vllt. richtung Südtirol oder so.

Ähhh sorry, hier war ja von Wildbad die Rede u. nicht von Winterberg!
mein fehler!


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2009)

Ab Sonntag soll auch im schönen Süden das Wetter nicht mehr soprickelnd sein, oder?
Egal. Freitag und Samstag in Nessenreben einrollern und dann wenns regnet in Niratz das dicke Ding klären. Sag ich jetzt mal so großkotzig, machen werd ichs eh nicht...


----------



## vnvrum (8. April 2009)

wie was Wetter, wo?
ist doch ostern, also ist alles GUT.
in kolbermoor wäre n race.
ansonsten: Winterthur ist noch besser geworden. Neue Teile der Bahn sollten dieses WE besser gehen, da nu länger trocken. Werden wohl viele Fahrer dort sein, oder in Olgiate.
Ansonsten ist so ein Training in Bludenz mit vielen 4x-Bikern aus ganz D.
ansonsten MX... geht immer.


----------



## Pilatus (8. April 2009)

Stimmt, zu euch könnte man auch mal wieder einen Ausflug machen.
Mal schauen was dieses Woe passiert.


----------



## daschwob (9. April 2009)

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Pilatus (10. April 2009)

es gilt!
gemütlich morgen in Nessenreben rollern. kurz nach dem Mitagessen mit prall gefülltem Ranzen...
see u on da trails, hang loose.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. April 2009)

ich bin da ca. 14 Uhr! Jetzt erst mal Sonne pur und 10km laufen mit voodoo. C U on the track!!!


----------



## Pilatus (10. April 2009)

also gut, bis später...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. April 2009)

Heute? Ich bin ab ca. 15 Uhr beim rollern in Nessenreben!!! C U.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2009)

joa, mal guggn. erstmal VauDe, dann Rav und dann geht sich das glaub nicht mehr aus.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (11. April 2009)

null problemo, kommen ja nochmal 2 Sonntage!!!


----------



## Pilatus (11. April 2009)

Der Uwe fährt ein beschissenes Fahrrad!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. April 2009)

Today? Only family or should we go for a ride???


----------



## thirteen TRE (12. April 2009)

Ich bin heut auch wieder in Nessenreben. Ich denk so gegen 14:30 Uhr.

Vlt. bis später.

Gruß Jakbo


----------



## Pilatus (12. April 2009)

jep, wir schauen nachher auch hoch.
unbedingt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (12. April 2009)

i'm on my way...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (12. April 2009)

Mei war des guat heit!!! Wiederholungsverdächtig, bis auf mein No Foot to Ass flat. Den lass ich in Zukunft weg, sonst macht H&M mit mir zu viel Umsatz


----------



## Pilatus (13. April 2009)

Ostergeschenk...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. April 2009)

Wie toll ich es find, weißt du ja schon!!!

Wo sind die Pics???


----------



## Pilatus (13. April 2009)

Deine Bilders gibt es, wenn wir wieder in Ried sind. irgendwie klappt das mit dem Adapterkabel nicht.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (13. April 2009)

Basst scho


----------



## Pilatus (15. April 2009)

Seid ihr eigentlich auch so zerstochen worden= Meine Beine sehen aus wie von einem Fixer.
Und so siehts grad in meiner Bude aus:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. April 2009)

Ne zum Glück nicht. Aber Autan hab ich das nächste mal mit Sicherheit im Gepäck.
Schöne Ausstattung hat deine Bude, für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei. Damit kann der Bikeparksommer ja kommen. Aber vergiss nicht bei RV-Besuchen eines der Räder mitzubringen!!!!!
Ich rücke ja zum Besuch auch mit Zweiradunterstützung an. 

Und wo sind jetzt die Pics von mir? Musst schon verstehen, aber so oft werd ich nicht fotografiert weil steh ja immer selbst hinter der Kamera. Die bring ich wenn wieder hier bist glaub ich auch mal mit nach Nessirebi. Sonst gibts ja kein POSER-Bild vom POSER-Intense-Tazer


----------



## Pilatus (15. April 2009)

Ich glaub ich muss das Tazer wieder etwas rückrüsten.
Wir haben in der Wohnung grad kein Internet. Meine hab ich auch nur heute morgen über's Handy auf den Rechner bekommen. Wir kümmern uns darum. die laufen nicht weg.


----------



## Pilatus (15. April 2009)

Pöbelalarm!!!!
Ist der Jochen-DC tot? hat er kein Bock mehr? eingesehen, daß er zu alt zum biken ist?
für den fahrbereit die selbe Frage. 
Warum fährt der Uwe immernoch sein hässliches Fahrrad? 
lernt der thirteenthreoderso das Fahrradfahren noch? er ist ja noch etwas jünger und ich habe noch Hoffnung.
Der Robsen traut sich auch nicht mehr in den Wald. Aber es ist verständlich. Verstzt euch in seine Lage: plötzlich kommt eine Schnahke, im größenverhältnis, so groß wie ein Geier und will dein Blut. Der Robsen wäre quasi nach zwei Stichen leergesaugt.
Der Vorberger kann einfach nur nix!
Wenn ich jetzt jemanden vergessen habe: Du bist langweilig. so wie der ganze oben aufgezählte Haufen!
Nur auf den Schdingie ist verlass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (15. April 2009)

Ich fühl mich geehrt. Und ich finds zum schreien kommisch dass einer der Mitten im schönen Österreich lebt den Thread "Ravensburger Trails" am Leben erhält 

Ach ja, und du brauchst dein Tazer nicht zurückrüsten, mach en Sticker drauf mit dem Preis den du bezahlt hast und das Bild eines Sparschweins. Damit ist auch schon alles gerechtfertigt. Fahren kannst ja eh und Bier trinken sowieso


----------



## VorBerger (15. April 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle nur neidisch das ich ne Bergbahn direkt vor der Nase hab! Macht's gut ihr Trottel


----------



## Pilatus (15. April 2009)

ach, bist du auch bei mir in der Ecke?


----------



## Pilatus (16. April 2009)

und der Michl der stinkt!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. April 2009)

Der Thread leeeeebbbbbbbbbbbbbttttttttttttttt.

@Pilatus: Heut ist doch Dostig und ihr seid nicht durschtig im Hemmingways????


----------



## Pilatus (16. April 2009)

wir sind auf der Terasse.

Bilder wie versprochen:












kinderfahrradfahrer waren auch da
















24" for life








wenigstens einer der beim fahren nicht verkrampft schaut:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. April 2009)

Top!!!! Freu mich schon auf die nächste Bildersession


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. April 2009)

Scheint ein toller Sonntag zu werden, drum:

@Fabian, Jakob, Andy, Uwe, Stephan, Carmen und und und

HEUT GEMÜTLICH IN NESSENREBEN ROLLERN!!!!!!!

ICH WERD DA SEIN


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. April 2009)

hätt schon bock bin aber heut in bad wildbad muahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. April 2009)

LLLLLaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnggggggggggweilig


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. April 2009)

wildbad langweilig ? muahahaha...äusserst geil mein ich...wie wars in loch ness ? 

Andy









and me


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (20. April 2009)

Ich für mein Teil bin zu Hause geblieben und hab mein Hundchen geärgert!

gerollert wird wohl nur wenn Pilatus im Land ist. Und da der ja (für mich sehr verständlich) im Sommer nicht allzu oft hier sein dürfte, fahr ich den einfach besuchen.


----------



## Robsen (20. April 2009)

Dein Trikot spannt ein bissl...


----------



## thirteen TRE (20. April 2009)

Klaro war was los! Gebaut wurde auch. Bisschen windy conditions waren halt.


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. April 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Dein Trikot spannt ein bissl...



ja aufgrund meines äußerst muskulösen oberkörpers...kovarik wird neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superstef (20. April 2009)

sieht das nur so aus oder ist das hinterrad etwas unrund - um nicht zu zu sagen schwammig...




[/QUO

greetz stefan
der am so in wildbad auch jede menge spass hatte aber die eier in finale verlor


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

physisch oder mental...?  

Samma pilatus wo gibts in Ried nen Berg?  

...hab zwar au an Berg fast vor der Haustür (und der is 1500m hoch  ), aber ich komm nichmal raus zum einkaufen!! Verfluchte studiererei hier, könnt so kotzen...

Cheerio aus Graz
Flo


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2009)

Als ob du als Student keine Zeit hättest. Erzähl mir nix!
In Ried gibt es eben keinen Berg. Das ist ja der Scheisendregg. 10km weg ist der Hausruck. Aber da ist radeln verboten.
Waren aber am Woe in Linz. die haben eine Strecke hingeschaufelt. Nix wichtiges. aber bis die Parks aufmachen passt das. 
ABER: Osternohe macht am Woe auf...


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Als ob du als Student keine Zeit hättest. Erzähl mir nix!



**** all em lazy alibi-studenten!! zur hölle und no viel weiter!  ...dafür ham wir halt dann auch echte skills! bä!  

Bin jetz seit letzten Herbst hier und habs grad ein einziges Mal geschafft auf die Kuppe die direkt hinter der Uni anfängt, raufzuschieben - 1h rauf, 5min runter - aber für die 5min hat sichs auf jeden Fall gelohnt  

Drückt mir mal alle Daumen dass des dieses Semester bissl öfter geht, hätt auch mal gern n skillupgrade was das fahren angeht 

cheers
Flo

P.s: jo Osternohe is auch ziemlich in der nähe von Ried


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2009)

Osternohe: 2h
Leogang: 2h
Saalbach: 2h
Wagrain: 2h
Bischoffsmais: 1h

Dafür hast du in Graz ca. 10 BMX/4X bahnen, 5 Freeride und 5 DH's im Umkreis von einer Stunde. Ich glaub ich komm dich mal besuchen.


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

d.h. addiere Graz: 1h

Osternohe is doch bei Nürnberg? echt nur 2h? (ok jaja, weiß schon.. bleifuß und so  )

Weißte das is echt schon fast tragisch, ungefähr 3 min von meiner bude weg is a dirtline ja, 20min autofahrn is der schöckl mit seilbahn, und überall trails... und jetz darfst mal raten wo von den sachen ich schon überall gefahren bin? Rischtisch... NIRGENDS!! Echt voll armselig.

Aber komm mal vorbei und bring mir bissl ernsthaft fahren bei


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2009)

Auf der Suche nach Fahrradfahrmöglichkeiten bin ich am laufenden Band über die Grazer Ecke gestolpert und hab mich voll aufgeregt.
Von den ganzen Sachen die ich aufgezählt habe, bin ich letzten Somer 0 (in Worten Null) gefahren.
Aber diesen Sommer gilt es. hab noch einen französischen Kollegen da, der DHlen tut. der kommt aus Annecy, das ist am Fusse von PDS am GHenfer See. Der fährt auch ganz ordentlich.

Es wird Österreich zerrockt diesen Sommer. Brauch nur noch ein Fahrrad


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

wie du brauchs n fahrrad... da zählt er sich zur arbeitenden bevölkerung... was machstn mit deiner ganzen kohle? auto tieferlegen um in 1h nach deggendorf zu zimmern? 


...aber ich hoff mal auf die verlängerten wochenenden diesen sommer! will endlich mal aus meinem anfängerdasein raus


----------



## Robsen (21. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Osternohe: 2h
> Leogang: 2h
> Saalbach: 2h
> Wagrain: 2h
> ...



Da komm ich aber mit!!!


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2009)

Ich hab mich schon gefreut, daß ich mir nächsten Monat was leisten kann, aber es steht der große Service an.
Mal schauen, dann im Juni. Wenn sich die ersten kaputt gefahren haben, dann hol ich mir ein fast neues Todesteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Da komm ich aber mit!!!


Ne, du nicht!
Du bist auch auf der Langweilerliste...


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2009)

Hach pöbeln ist schön

da waren wir am Sonntag. sind ganz entspannt die Jungs:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIGzG2UDN1w"]YouTube - Downriders Linz - Schiltenberg Downhill - Freeride - November 2008[/ame]


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

nette rinne!


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wenn sich die ersten kaputt gefahren haben, dann hol ich mir ein fast neues Todesteil



 schwobaseckl


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

er meint dich   (der sich dann kaputt gefahren hat und dessen GT er sich dann nimmt  )


----------



## Pilatus (21. April 2009)

das will ich bestimmt nicht. das hab ich schon live erlebt das Gurkending.


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> das will ich bestimmt nicht. das hab ich schon live erlebt das Gurkending.



...


----------



## TeeWorks (21. April 2009)

....musst dir halt zu deim tazer noch nen großen bruder holen, son 951er intense oder so


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2009)

ne, ich brauch keine sone poserschüssel.
ich will ein balfa oder ein ufo ST oder ein Zonenschei oder einen Pudel alles in der größtmöglichen Größe.
irgendjemand irgenewclehe ideen?
ich vin volll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ...



könntest du diese smilies mal in wortee fassen?
dasDing ist und bleibt ein Gurkenmobiel!also das jiieetiee


----------



## TeeWorks (22. April 2009)

er is voll und was mach ich? ARBEITEN!!! IMMERNOCH!! SCHEI*S WELT!

Prost!

Schüs
Flo

P.S: nur das gerede, dass ein 951 eine Poserschüssel is, macht sie zu ner Poserschüssel  ...aber frag doch mal beim schlender ob er nen keiler rumliegen hat


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ne, ich brauch keine sone poserschüssel.
> ich will ein balfa oder ein ufo ST oder ein Zonenschei oder einen Pudel alles in der größtmöglichen Größe.
> irgendjemand irgenewclehe ideen?
> ich vin volll



Ich würd ja noch das ION ST in die Liste mitaufnehmen. 

Mein Favorit wäre jedoch der Pudel auch wenn ich eher auf große kräftige Hunde steh, aber zu Dir würde ja dann doch auch eher en Pudel passen 





weil ich denke gewisse Änlichkeiten lassen sich nicht weg diskutieren. Jedoch müsste bei deinem "Pudel" der Namen in "Großpudel" oder "Riesenpudel" aus gegebenem Anlass geändert werden

Dann mal noch nen schönen Tag


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. April 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Mein Favorit wäre jedoch der Pudel auch wenn ich eher auf große kräftige Hunde steh, aber zu Dir würde ja dann doch auch eher en Pudel passen


----------



## Pilatus (22. April 2009)

geh deinen Pudel fisten!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. April 2009)

macht voodoo für mich!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (24. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> könntest du diese smilies mal in wortee fassen?
> dasDing ist und bleibt ein Gurkenmobiel!also das jiieetiee



über die bezeichnung musst ich erstmal lachen...und stellte dann weinend fest dass du bisschen recht hast


----------



## TeeWorks (24. April 2009)




----------



## Pilatus (24. April 2009)

Du wolltest ja nicht glauben...


----------



## TeeWorks (24. April 2009)

touché.


----------



## Pilatus (27. April 2009)

wenn ich nicht da bin ist auch gar nix los.
Falls ich am Woe kommen würde, was ist dann geboten?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. April 2009)

Janos kommt auch und is ready to bike. Me too. Also worauf wartest du noch!!!
Nur für Samstag meld ich mich hiermit schonmal ab!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (27. April 2009)

isch gucke...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. April 2009)

mach dat


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. April 2009)

jo leue was geht am we 

jakob is mit bmx verdammt schnell

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4360056"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Pilatus (28. April 2009)

Der hat auch Betrügerpedale drauf!
Die besten Flatpedalfahrer der Welt fahren Flatpedals...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. April 2009)

Im Moment wird ja für Sonntag das beste Wetter vorhergesagt. Somit wäre mein Vorschlag:

Frühschoppen mit Grillen in Nessenreben ab ca. 10 Uhr oder a bissel später.

Den Schoppen bring ich mit, jetzt liegts an euch


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Der hat auch Betrügerpedale drauf!
> Die besten Flatpedalfahrer der Welt fahren Flatpedals...


pöbel mode on
genau...deswegen is das ja auch nix mit betrug oder so...im gegensatz zu DIR gemäß bdr...stets klamotten anhaben in denen du aussiehst wie graf presswurst...sogenannte skin-suits...meinst du, du enkommst dem reglement indemdu dich fettfrisst und dir die klamotten um den ranzen spannen muahahaha 
pöbel mode off

@tobi frühschoppen rulez !

mal was offizielles


----------



## thirteen TRE (28. April 2009)

Sehr schönes Video. Mach sich echt gut, trotz den vermeintlichen Betrügerpedalen...


----------



## Pilatus (28. April 2009)

er hätte gerne ein BDR-Skinsuit.
ÄHH sehr schönes Poster.
Was ist das R? Radfahrverein?
und JGR?


----------



## thirteen TRE (28. April 2009)

Ich seh ein R und ein V. Wie RadfahrVerein. Und Jugend Gemeide Rat.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. April 2009)

Erst ein Bild von mir in der Schwäbischen Zeitung, jetzt auf nem Flyer.

Ich glaub ich muss mich beruflich umorientieren.


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. April 2009)

hehe das stimmt allerdings


----------



## Pilatus (28. April 2009)

ahhh, das V hätte ich nicht gesehen.
was für ein bild war denn in der schwäbischen?

Es müsst heissen: ein Bild welches ich aufgenommen habe. ein Bield von dir würde keinen sonen Poser zeigen. sondern einen noch viel größeren. hahahah, ich bin betrunken.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. April 2009)

Ja ja ist gut Herr Vollsuffrat!!! 

Welches Bild in der Schw. Z. war weiß ich nicht mehr, evtl. hat es Jochen_DC aufgehoben!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (29. April 2009)

es war dasselbe bild ))


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. April 2009)

ok danke, ich dacht das wäre das gewesen welches ich von der anderen seite am Step Up gemacht hatte. Weil das find ich persönlich noch nen ticken besser.
aber entscheide selbst:




WER GEHT AM WE NACH TODTNAU

Es dürfen sich ruhig alle angesprochen fühlen. Speziell Menschen die sich im Winter nen Männerrad angeschaft haben und sich nun beweisen müssen... Gell Robsen!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. April 2009)

hmm würd gern hin...hab noch punkte auf meiner karte harhar


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. April 2009)

Punkte auf der Karte... Top, somit sind wir schon zu zweit.

Ich plauder dann mal noch en bisschen aus em Nähkästchen:

Janos kommt nach Ravensburg genau so wie unser aller lieblings Pöbbelbuddy Pilatus.


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. April 2009)

Herr vor ragend...ich frag den andy noch...evt. bekommen wir den t4...wär top...alle bikes da rein


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. April 2009)

Klingt nach nem Plan, was meint der Rest.

Und zu manchen Leuten vom Rest sag ich nur. Ich weiß von Deiner Chefin das ihr am Samstag geschlossen habt. Ich weiß dass Dein Trek in den Startlöchern steht. Und jetzt bin ich gespannt was Du dir noch für Ausreden einfallen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (29. April 2009)

ist seine chefin eigentlich noch single...weißt du das zufällig auch ?


----------



## bikingarni (29. April 2009)

Ich werde Freitag in TOdtnau sein. Noch wer? Und kann vll jemand ein Entlüftungsset mitbringen? Meins liegt am See bzw. die One braucht das zum ersten Mal. Oh yeah, das ist so geil. Hammer. TOdtnau Todtnau Todtnau Todtnau.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. April 2009)

Sorry, aber bei mir und den Leuten mit denen ich im Moment in Kontakt steh sieht alles nach Samstag aus!!!


----------



## Pilatus (29. April 2009)

Freitag Obertauern zum Skifahren und dann Samstag Den Jochen ins Todtnauer Krankenhaus bringen, weil er im Übereifer sein Gurkenmobil um den Baum wickelt und mit Kopf an dem tiefhängenden Ast hängenbleibt. Es wir im hoffentlich nicht zuviel passieren. Den Robsen können am selben Abend leider nicht mitnehmen. Im wird der Magen ausgepumpt, weil er aus lauter Frust, weil ein hässliches Orangenes Rad schneller ist als sein Kinderfahrrad, zur Flasche greift und auch übertreibt. Er wir erst Sonntag entlassen und seine Chefin holt in ab. Er verkracht sich mit ihr und sitzt dann ab Mittwoch auf der Straße und betrinkt sich. Wieder eine verlorene Seele mehr in Rav. 
Vielleicht solltge ich zum Wohle aller einen Gang zurückschalten...
Sonntag dann in Nessenreben grillen und rollern. Kann dann auch versuchen euch einen Teil meiner Skills zu vermitteln...

CU on da Träck


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Freitag Obertauern zum Skifahren und dann Samstag Den Jochen ins Todtnauer Krankenhaus bringen, weil er im Übereifer sein Gurkenmobil um den Baum wickelt und mit Kopf an dem tiefhängenden Ast hängenbleibt. Es wir im hoffentlich nicht zuviel passieren. Den Robsen können am selben Abend leider nicht mitnehmen. Im wird der Magen ausgepumpt, weil er aus lauter Frust, weil ein hässliches Orangenes Rad schneller ist als sein Kinderfahrrad, zur Flasche greift und auch übertreibt. Er wir erst Sonntag entlassen und seine Chefin holt in ab. Er verkracht sich mit ihr und sitzt dann ab Mittwoch auf der Straße und betrinkt sich. Wieder eine verlorene Seele mehr in Rav.
> Vielleicht solltge ich zum Wohle aller einen Gang zurückschalten...
> Sonntag dann in Nessenreben grillen und rollern. Kann dann auch versuchen euch einen Teil meiner Skills zu vermitteln...
> 
> CU on da Träck


----------



## Robsen (30. April 2009)

Wer geht morgen nach Todtnau???????

Brauche Platz in nem V8 am besten. Spende Bier und meinen Körper...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. April 2009)

nix morgen!!! Samstag zählts und V8 bleibt in der Garage!!! Ich muss mal nicht selber fahren, wie geil


----------



## bikingarni (30. April 2009)

Das ist der Stuttgarter Plan: Morgen Wildbad, Samstag Todtnau. Oh yeah.

@Robsen: Du arbeitest doch im Bikestudio oder? Habt ihr was an Protektoren da? Meine geben den Geist auf und Panzertape und Beinbehaarung vertragen sich schlecht.

Maxi und Lück sind auch am Start.


----------



## Robsen (30. April 2009)

@Arni: Hab diverse von 661 da. kommst vorbei. haben bis 19 uhr auf.

Ich kann nur morgen weil das schon seit längerem geplant war. Egal, fahr ich halt selber


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. April 2009)

Wie geil ist das denn! Großes treffen am Samstag in todtnau! Dafür pack ich extra die Spiegelreflex ein!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (30. April 2009)

Um das WOchenende zu komplettieren werfe ich für Sonntag mal noch Lac Blanc in den Raum...


----------



## Robsen (30. April 2009)

Geht dennn wer am freitag?


----------



## Pilatus (30. April 2009)

Nix!
Freitag Skifahren
Samstag Todtnau
Sonntag Grillen+rollern in Nessenreben.
Da wird nix dran gerüttelt...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. April 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Nix!
> Freitag Skifahren
> Samstag Todtnau
> Sonntag Grillen+rollern in Nessenreben.
> Da wird nix dran gerüttelt...



So siehts aus, nur Skifahrn ersetz ich durch München Besuch. Also Fitze dann bis morgen abend.

Drive with the flow.

Und ab Samstag

go with the flow


----------



## Pilatus (30. April 2009)

Da fällt mir ein: wie nass ist es denn in Nessenreben? ist es fahrbar?
weil Lac blanc wäre auch nicht so verkehrt.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. April 2009)

Wir sollten mal warten was das Wetter morgen so macht. Wenns nicht mehr so viel regent und wirklich ab morgen schöner wird und Samstag den ganzen Tag die Sonne draufknallt. Dann dürfte doch auch Nessenreben gut rollerbar sein.


----------



## Pilatus (30. April 2009)

Schaunwermal dann sehnwa schon


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. April 2009)

jepp die strecke war bis zu nem pipifax regen echt bretthart so dass ich mir vorstellen kann dass kaum wasser eindrang...zudem hat die stadt vor 2 wochen drainagen bauen lassen...sollten also keine pfützen irgendwo stehen können

der we plan gefällt


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. April 2009)

@Jochen_DC: Hast dich schon mit Andy kurzgeschlossen. Der will auch und wenn ich den richtig verstanden hab kann er den Bus haben!!!!

So, muss hiermit auch noch verkünden was ich heut angestellt hab...

Freu mich drauf, mein Geldbeutel aber nicht!!!!

Komplette SRAM RED wurde bestellt und wird in KW20 geliefert und verbaut!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (30. April 2009)

hehe okey fett...


als ich das las sah ich fitze vor meinem geistigen auge muahahaha

Bergpredigt

Aufmunternde Worte des AnfÃ¼hrers eines Pulks von Mountainbikern an sein abgeschlafftes Gefolge fÃ¼r die bevorstehende Abfahrt den nÃ¶tigen Mut einzuflÃ¶Ãen sowie es zur Friedfertigkeit gegenÃ¼ber Feinden und AndersglÃ¤ubigen â also etwa FÃ¶rstern und FuÃgÃ¤ngern â zu ermahnen.


----------



## bikingarni (30. April 2009)

Ich fahre jetzt heute doch erst mal an den See. Hat mir Samstag jemand nen Platz im Auto?


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. April 2009)

ja der m3-andy nimmt dich mit


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. April 2009)

wer fährt denn jetzt morgen alles???


----------



## Robsen (1. Mai 2009)

Viel Spass morgen in Todtnau.

Habs geschafft als einer der ersten 5 die Saison zu beginnen. Felix ist am Start, hat aber noch mit der Kaffee-Maschiene zu kämpfen. Aber das alte Wasser vom Winter ist dann jetzt raus.....lecker

Zur Strecke: ist glaub noch ne Ecke ungnädiger als letzes Jahr. Ansich sehr sehr gut Fahrbar. Wildride ebenfalls top in ordnung. Liegt an diversen Stellen ne menge geröll und vorallem noch viel Laub herum.

Fazit des Tages: Arme und Schultern schmerzen noch etwas - lässt sich aber mit bier betäuben,
Hinterrad-Felge ist (heut war Jungfernfahrt, war also neu) SCHROTT. Hab insgesamt 6 Dellen gezählt und davon ist eine sowasvon......


Aloha


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Mai 2009)

damn...hab mich für die nä. tage ins lazarett geschossen...hab mich auf der basilika derb überschlagen...glück im unglück nur am ganzen körper derbe prellungen aber scheinbar nichts gebrochen....aggroscheissseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Mai 2009)

Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Mai 2009)

So, auf Grund der geänderten Wetterbedingungen bleibt das ravensburger TodtnauTaxi in Oberzell stehen und als Ausgleich zum nicht Biken trinken wir heut irgendwann in gemütlicher runde Bier 
War doch klar!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (2. Mai 2009)

ist eh viel besser!


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Mai 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ist eh viel besser!



 ah kann gar net lachen ohne schmerzen...hab mich gestern echt krankenhausreif gefahren


----------



## Robsen (2. Mai 2009)

Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht.....

Dir aber gute besserung. Wird schon wieder. Ich empfehle an dieser stelle wieder einmal den körper äußerlich und oral mit bier zu kurieren.


@zum wetter: War das gestern geil!!!! harharhar


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Mai 2009)

ja bis zur basilika war der bike tag echt fett...die schmerzen sind so langsam im kontrollierten bereich aber leute...die steinstufen der basilika sind echt verdammt hart...dachte ich brech mir alles... :000

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4440622"]Nessenreben 9 on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Pilatus (2. Mai 2009)

Aso, auch von mir natürlich gute Besserung!

habt ihr aus dem Roller auf der 4. Geraden einen Double gemacht? cool!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Mai 2009)

Später in niratz die Bahn abrollern???


----------



## Pilatus (2. Mai 2009)

auch eine gute Option!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Mai 2009)

Wann??? Nimmst mich und mein radl mit???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikingarni (2. Mai 2009)

Das Geile:
Nicht nur dass ihr euch als Schönwetterfahrer diaqualifiziert habt, ihr habt auhc noch bestes Wetter verpasst, bis 15 Uhr bestes Wetter, dann kurzer Schauer, aber immer noch Spaß.
Morgen auf ein Neues?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Mai 2009)

Nein, erst arbeiten dann BMX Bahn suchen und abrollern!!! Euch viel Spaß


----------



## thirteen TRE (2. Mai 2009)

Wie wärs mit Goldach morgen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. Mai 2009)

fitze? Goldach?


----------



## Pilatus (2. Mai 2009)

so wie das pisst, bleibt eigentlich nur noch Nieratz, oder?
sonst schauen wir morgen nach nieratz. dann sind wir ja quasi schon auf der autobahn richtung bludenz oder goldach. ein bis zwei plätze hätt ich noch frei.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Mai 2009)

basst scho!!!


----------



## Pilatus (3. Mai 2009)

so, wann gehts los?
1200 Abfahrt goldene Uhr. wer kommt, kommt mit, wer nicht der nicht.


----------



## Pilatus (3. Mai 2009)

Tobi der alte Dirter hat den Table *gekeeeeeellllllleeeeeeeert!!!!!!*


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Mai 2009)

Yeah Baby, I got it.... Tettnang rockt und auch mit 28 Jährchen kann man noch so en Haufen dazu lernen. Freu mich auf kommenden Samstag auf der "UweBombtImWaschbrettEinGedächtnis-BAHN"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (4. Mai 2009)

Foddoooos!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Mai 2009)

Bilderservice made by Me:


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Mai 2009)

hey die bilder sind ja absolute sahne...tobi du wirst immer noch besser


----------



## Pilatus (4. Mai 2009)

heyhey, Daumen hoch! sehr geile Bilder!
Das erste ist richtig geil.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Mai 2009)

Ich mag besonders das letzte von Dir. Wegen dem Lichteinfall. Find ich richtig schick und muss ich glaub ich mal an Posterjack schicken


----------



## Pilatus (4. Mai 2009)

wer ist posterjack?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Mai 2009)

Bild hin, Poster in gewünschter Größe zurück.

Dank Posterjack, häng ich in 90 x 60 cm bei meiner Freundin, mit diesem Bild


----------



## Pilatus (4. Mai 2009)

quasi ein Poser-Poster


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Mai 2009)

Wenn schon Poster dann auch zum posen für ganz große Poser!!!


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2009)

Er ist da. Somit ich am Wochenende auch...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Mai 2009)

Tip Top. Dann freu ich mich jetzt schonmal auf Samstag!!!! 
Hatte heut meine erste Fahrstunde mit em motorisierten Zweirad und tja was soll ich berichten. Scheint so als hätten wir mal was gefunden was ich kann. Pfrüfungstermin nach 2 Std. fix gemacht auf den 20.05. diesen Jahres. So muss es aussehn nen Führerschein zu machen. Nur leider wird ja dann mein rosaroter Lappen gegen en Kärtchen getauscht..


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2009)

da kannst du dann wenigstens alles abhaken lassen. auch die 12t LKW.

Wer hat einen Reduziersteuersatz? 1.5" Rahmen und 1 1/8" Federgabel? Robsen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Mai 2009)

Chris King, Reset Racing, FSA und und und


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2009)

wer sowas herstellt ist schon klar. aber hat jemand sowas in der Schublade rumfliegen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Mai 2009)

na wie gesagt ich hätte dir ein oberteil von nem Reduziersteuersatz in schwarz. evtl hat jemand noch das passende untere lager...

Die 2 Kleinen Biker in Tettnang haben mich derart inspiriert das ich mal geschaut hab was ich unserem kleinen Noah in ca. 4-5 Jahren näher bringen könnte. Na und da ich den BMX Sport und das Rollern inzwischen echt gut leiden kann bin ich auf folgendes hier gestoßen




Das könnte ich dann mit Söhnchen gemeinsam machen. Schließlich gibts das Dingen ja auch mit 24 Zoll als Cruiser. Jetzt muss ich nur noch mit em Kellern aufhörn und surfen lernen


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2009)

Es gibt einige richtig schicke Race-BMX für Kinder.
Aber in 4-5 Jahren ist weiß ja soooo out...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Mai 2009)

Oder in unserer schnelllebigen Gesellschaft schon wieder IN!


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2009)

Das ist auch möglich...


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Mai 2009)

bis vor 5 tagen hat ich noch sowas...den king hättst wahrscheinlich eh net wollen ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (5. Mai 2009)

is a bisi teuer so king gelumpe...


----------



## thirteen TRE (5. Mai 2009)

Echt empfehleswert is der Syntace Superspin.


----------



## TeeWorks (5. Mai 2009)

hätte einen zu vergeben... Acros AH15R ...aber einen haken hat die sache, erst wenn ich wieder nach wangen komm, das is ende juni...  ...bullshit. Der hängt grad noch in meinem Intense, kommt n 1,5er rein.

king is maßlos überbewertet ...teuer, schwer und sooo schön nicht


----------



## Pilatus (6. Mai 2009)

form follows function. deshalb dachte ich auch eher an einen pig oder so.
mal schauen was Cosmic meint. wenn ich meine gabel auf 180 bring, kommt die rein. wenn nicht, hohl ich mir eine totem in 1.5 und einen anderen steuersatz und einen anderen vorbau und und und. wer verschenkt geld?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Mai 2009)

Wenn die bei so ner Auskunft so schnell sind wie bei der Lieferung von Sunline Parts dann musste hoffen das dein Bike bis August auf eigenen Rädern steht!!! Aber was reg ich mich  eigentlich auf, auf die Drecksschrauben für die schwulen 5050 musste man ja auch über ein halbes Jahr warten.


----------



## Pilatus (6. Mai 2009)

Eieiei: die Auto-Werkstatt hat grad angerufen und ich denke der Aufbau muss noch etwas warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Mai 2009)

Nix dabei was über die Garantie laufen könnte???


----------



## Pilatus (6. Mai 2009)

Mal schauen, ich denke eher nicht.
Eh Zahnriemen, Wasserpumpe, Wasserpumpenriemen, Radlager, Irgendein Kabelbaum defekt, usw.
Wobei das Wischergestänge anscheinend mal gewechselt wurde und wohl nicht richtig montiert wurde...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Mai 2009)

ist das der 90 tausender Service???
weil wenn ja, der ist immer etwas teurer.... nur mal zum beispiel. mein V8 Service bei 60000 hatte nen umfang in kosten von 1800 Euronen inkl. hinterer Bremsanlage. Bei der Rechnung wurde mir damals ganz spontan richt schlecht!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (6. Mai 2009)

Ne, der Service wurde vor kurzem erst gemacht.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Mai 2009)

und da wurde nicht der Zahnriemen gewechselt. Klingt ganz schön seltsam...


----------



## Pilatus (6. Mai 2009)

keine Ahnung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Mai 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ne, der Service wurde vor kurzem erst gemacht.



also sooo kurz kann vor kurzem net gewesen sein sonst wär dat : Eh Zahnriemen, Wasserpumpe, Wasserpumpenriemen, Radlager, Irgendein Kabelbaum defekt, usw.: alles ok


----------



## Pilatus (7. Mai 2009)

Zahnriemen, wasserpumpe+riemen kommt bei 90000km ist ganz normal. radlager ist verschleiß.
Service ölwechsel, bremsflüssigkeit usw also service wurde gemacht.

in deinen worten:


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Mai 2009)

hmm vorher hast geschrieben der 90000er service wurde vor kurzem gemacht...sauf weniger in deine birne alter dann checkt man auch was du willst ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Mai 2009)

Schluß aus fertig. Das doch en Forum für die Zweiradler (auch motorisiert) 

Hoffentlich bleibts Wochenende trocken kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Mai 2009)

so wie heut wär net schlecht gell :>


----------



## Pilatus (9. Mai 2009)

Bludenz und Goldach?
ich hab nur das Tazer dabei.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Mai 2009)

Muss ich mal schauen, bin heut etwas knapp dran mit Zeit, daher geh ich sobald sich ne Lücke zum radeln ergibt nach Nessi und versuch das Kellern zu wiederholen damit es in die Landung vom ersten Table reicht. :O


----------



## Pilatus (9. Mai 2009)

ach schade.
sag mal bescheid, dann komm ich mit.


----------



## Pilatus (9. Mai 2009)

hat noch jemand ein 83er ISIS-Innelager?
oder gar ein ganzes Kurbelset?


----------



## Robsen (9. Mai 2009)

Jepp. Ne Saint kurbel. mit lager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Mai 2009)

fitze bist du das ? nur mit mehr und dunklerem haar ? karre passt ja zu dir höhö

http://allride-productions.com/allr...ull&id=1241287499&archive=&start_from=&ucat=&


----------



## Pilatus (9. Mai 2009)

ich seh da nix?
â¬1: habs grad auf freecaster gefunden.
â¬2: nein. ich fahr schneller


----------



## Pilatus (10. Mai 2009)

was ist der Plan?


----------



## thirteen TRE (10. Mai 2009)

Nach Nessenreben fahrn. As soon as possible.


----------



## Pilatus (10. Mai 2009)

bin dabei.
ab wann?
wer kommt noch mit?
wer ist doof?


----------



## thirteen TRE (10. Mai 2009)

12:30 Uhr. Der Uwe kommt wahrscheinlich wie immer später.


----------



## Pilatus (10. Mai 2009)

OK passt. bis später...


----------



## Pilatus (10. Mai 2009)

Video!!!!!!!!1
als Musikvorschlag hätte ich: 
Thin Lizzy - Boys are back in Town oder 
Dead or Alive - you spin me right round

Aso, witzig wars. gefühlte 300 Leute am Start...


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Mai 2009)

dauert no a bizle...hab leider keines der lieder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (10. Mai 2009)

musik isch worscht. dann nimm eben sowas wie immer.


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Mai 2009)

video lädt grad hoch...is ziemlich lustig


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Mai 2009)

enjoy...

[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/4577314"]Nessenreben - die gesamte Bande on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## TeeWorks (10. Mai 2009)

sehr nettes video! die musik is klasse dazu  ...krieg grad voll lust auf dreck fressen  (für alle die das schon wieder missdeuten... -> auf die schnauze fallen  )


----------



## Pilatus (11. Mai 2009)

TeeWorks schrieb:


> auf die schnauze fallen  )


 Da wäre der Jochen gerade Ansprechpartner meiner Wahl. Allerdings war da kein Dreck...

Video kann ich hier nicht anschauen. muss bis heute abend warten.


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Mai 2009)

alter... schaut man auf mobile.de nach nem Allroad V8 ...auf was stößt man da?   ...so ne ********, würd ihn dir ja abkaufen stinky, wenn ich die kohlen dazu hätte   ...wieso will man denn sowas loswerden?  ...is doch deiner oder sehen meine augen schon so schlecht...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (11. Mai 2009)

Aus gesundheitlichen GrÃ¼nden. Wie unser alter bekannter Stealth.
ich biete 2000â¬


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Mai 2009)

allerdings is das in dem fall berechtigt. bleifuß is ne beschissene krankheit.

...biete 2500, aber bitte mit nem satz winterreifen.


----------



## Pilatus (11. Mai 2009)

Video is cool. wie heißt der Song? der kommt doch in irgendeinem Vid schon vor, oder?


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Mai 2009)

türlisch...i klau alles ;-)...  brad sucks - dropping out of school


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Mai 2009)

brad sucks is nice, is ja schon der coole sound zum timo pritzel segment in NWD9 (?) 

...wennst hier auf die startseite gehst, gibts den gleichen sound beim herrn philipp zur gardasee-einspielung  - ah by the way, ne krasse stelle wo der da runtereiert an dem felsen vorbei  

cheerio


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. Mai 2009)

über haralds video kam ich auf die mucke...hehe den harald hab ich 2006 bei nem race abgezockt  der rail am gardasee is aber echt mörderisch.

ist bei pritzel derselbe song ?


----------



## Pilatus (11. Mai 2009)

jetzt weiß ich wieder woher. die 47 kurvengeschichte war das.


----------



## TeeWorks (11. Mai 2009)

ne der vom pritzel is "making me nervous" ...den ich noch cooler find 

...der trail wär auf jeden fall glaub nüx für mich


----------



## Pilatus (12. Mai 2009)

@teeworks:
mal angenommen, ich treibe mich vom 29.05. - 01.06. in Graz rum und habe zufälligerweise noch ein oder zwei Fahrräder dabei. Besteht da die Möglichkeit, daß man zusammen radeln geht?


----------



## TeeWorks (12. Mai 2009)

aber sischa könn wer bissl rollern gehn!   - zwar kp wie meine zeitplanung da dann aussieht ...aber wird sich schon irgendwas ausgehn, ...könnten vllt. auch mal an schöckl gucken, das wär dann auch mein erstes mal dort . revision von der gondel war grad. gibt as far as i know ne DH Strecke und son paar trails - hab da nen kerl der sicher auch gern mitkommen würd der dh_ryda hier ausm forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (12. Mai 2009)

das hört sich doch gut an. Ich hätte dann auch noch ein/zwei Franzosen im Schlepptau.
BMX-Bahn oder FR/DH sehen wir dann.
Ich melde mich, wenns akut wird.


----------



## Moritz R. (13. Mai 2009)

Hey Jochen DC hab grad gesehen das du dich auch fürs Heubach DH angemeldet hast  na dann sieht man sich ja mal wieder nach langer zeit! wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Mai 2009)

ja aber ich glaub da war ich zu vorschnell...meine verletzungen sind immer noch so derb dass rad fahren net klar geht...net mal auf so nem laschen dh wie heubach


----------



## TeeWorks (14. Mai 2009)

was hast dir denn alles verrenkt?

...hat zufällig jemand nen 26" LRS (Street, 4X strecken) zu verschenken für meinen Rothirsch? mein alter 24er passt net gescheit, tretlager viel zu tief


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Mai 2009)

Heut jemand in nessenreben???


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Mai 2009)

also 15 Uhr! Bis später andy! Uwe? Jakob? Jochen_Dc samt Lazarett?


----------



## $tealth (17. Mai 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen. Wie unser alter bekannter Stealth.
> ich biete 2000



lustig dass dus hier ansprichst 

ja ich bin raus. komplett. scheiss rücken


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Mai 2009)

Und um das festzustellen hast en Demo aufgebaut??? Sorry für die Frage aber die musste sein!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Mai 2009)

bin immer noch im lazarett...aber im gegensatz zu manch jungspund komme ich zurück harharhar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (17. Mai 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Und um das festzustellen hast en Demo aufgebaut??? Sorry für die Frage aber die musste sein!!



die Frage ist doch absolut berechtigt!
Die würde ich mir an eurer Stelle auch stellen.-


Die Antwort ist denkbar einfach: Üble Rückenschmerzen hab ich schon seit etwa 4 Jahren. Aber nie während dem Biken! Daher hab ich natürlich nie dran gedacht, dass meine Rückenschmerzen irgend nen Einfluss auf mich haben könnten bzw. dass Biken und anderes Einfluss darauf haben könnte.
So. Vor kurzem war ich wegen meinen Rückenschmerzen bei dem Orthopäde der auch meinen Vater behandelt. 
Ich wolte mir eigentlich nur medizinisches Aufbautraining verschreiben lassen..

Hier muss ich folgendes einschieben: Bei meinem ist der 5. oder 6. (weis ich jetzt nicht genau) Wirbel von unten verschoben. Nicht korrigierbar.
Das ist angeboren. Er hat davon eigentlich nie was gewusst- bis vor etwa 10 Jahren. 
Davor isser viel Mountainbike gefahren. Auch härtere Gangart-im Stil von dem was wir tun bzw getan haben. Natürlich auf dem damaligen Niveau. Jochen_dc weis über die Zeit 70er 80er 90er warscheinlich noch am meisten..

Tja. Diesen "Wirbeldefekt" hab ich leider auch, wie bei der Untersuchung rauskam. Mit dem Unterschied dass ich damit ncht schon 20 jahre berge runtergedroschen bin.

Soll heißen- ich muss das alles leider aufgeben. Die Gefahr von schwerwiegenden Folgen ist einfach zu groß.
******** was? Sowas und ich bin doch erst 19

Ich hoffe das erklärt so einiges..
Ansonsten einfach noch mal fragen bitte.

@fab
Gute Besserung!


----------



## VorBerger (17. Mai 2009)

Krüpel


----------



## Pilatus (17. Mai 2009)

back from Bischoffsmais.
Es rüttelt ordentlich auf dem DH. ich brauch mehr Federweg und dickere Reifen!
Aber ein geiler Tag...
Ein sehr geiler Tag sogar... Und ich brauch eine Stunde nur. 
Ein sehr geiler Tag...


----------



## $tealth (17. Mai 2009)

VorBerger schrieb:


> Krüpel



nein zum glück nicht 
kann nur keine extremen Sachen mehr machen- aber damit kann ich gut leben


----------



## thirteen TRE (17. Mai 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> also 15 Uhr! Bis später andy! Uwe? Jakob? Jochen_Dc samt Lazarett?



Uwe und ich haben heute einen Ausflug zu den Eidgenossen gemacht.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Mai 2009)

Wart ihr an der Eisdiele?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (17. Mai 2009)

Ja, sind schön in Goldach am See flaniert und haben für 0,954 EUR/l getankt. War ein schöner Tag.


----------



## Pilatus (17. Mai 2009)

in Goldach am See. war das Eis wenigstens gut?


----------



## thirteen TRE (17. Mai 2009)

Selbstverständlich, sonst wären wir ja auch nicht so weit gefahren.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. Mai 2009)

@Pilatus: Sehen wir uns dann am Ende der Woche in Bischoffsmais??? Muss ich dir dann noch was mitbringen, z.b. mehr Federweg, dickere Reifen, Schutzausrüstung???

War heut auf der NessiBahn, hat auch Spaß gemacht. Aber am meisten freu ich mich auf B-Mais und auf Gardasee.


----------



## TeeWorks (17. Mai 2009)

will auch bMais VERDAMMT!!!! will B M  A II SSSS  WILL BikerXXXX...schei$$ zeichnerei hier, grrrrrrrr


----------



## Pilatus (18. Mai 2009)

Dickere Reifen werden mir schon mitgebracht.
Aber du musst mir noch mein Anzug mitbringen und meine schicken Schuhe.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. Mai 2009)

Dann kannst dem Verantwortlichen bei dir at Home bescheid geben dass ich Mittwoch nachmittag so gegen 15-16 Uhr in Oberzell vor der Tür stehen werde, oder du lässts von irgendwem irgendwann bei mir vorbeibringen.


----------



## Pilatus (18. Mai 2009)

Das hört sich gut an. So machen wir das.
Danke!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Mai 2009)

Gibts hier im Forum noch Leutz die wie ich Interesse daran hätten an der diesjährigen Trek Bike Attack teilzunehmen. Viele Startplätze gibts nicht mehr!!!

http://www.bike-attack.ch


----------



## bikingarni (20. Mai 2009)

Bin am See ab heute Abend. Was geht bei euch Füchsen dieses Wochenende? Todtnau? Andere Vorschläge?
Fabi fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frireida (20. Mai 2009)

ach shit, mir fällt grad auf, dass wenn Jo endgültig aufhört, ich der einzigste Freerider in Wangen bin! Dabei hatten wir doch schon so nen geilen DH-track geplant!!! AH
also: SHIT HAPPENZ


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2009)

wenn dann bist du der einzige...einzig ist nicht steigerbar... hehe...so lehrermode off...

hmm ich denke stealth bleibt dem sport sicher treu...

bikingarni: ja nach exakt 3 wochen kann ich behaupen ich bin wieder sporttauglich ...endlich war ja schon unausstehlich...weiß nur net wie ich nach tot now komm 

achja...hat jemand interesse an nem GT DHI DH Rahmen aus 08 ? :>


----------



## frireida (20. Mai 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> wenn dann bist du der einzige...einzig ist nicht steigerbar... hehe...so lehrermode off...
> 
> hmm ich denke stealth bleibt dem sport sicher treu...
> 
> ...



wieso, er hat doch gesagt er is endgültig raus, wegen seinem rücken 
und auserdem mach ich des mit dem einzigste aus spass, weil die lehrer da immer voll durchdrehn^^

ach und, könnt ihr mir nen bikepark empfehlen der nicht so weit weg ist, da mein dad mich in ferien dahin bringen würde?!?


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2009)

ich glaube ich hab das in den letzten 2 jahren bereits 3 mal hier gelesen dass stealth raus is...is natürlich jedem selbst überlassen...aber es is wie bei dem schrei feuer...2 mal fehlalarm beim 3. mal wenn es wirklic brennt juckt es keinen mehr ;-)


----------



## frireida (20. Mai 2009)

ja das is klar, aber ich denk jetzt meint ers ziemlich ernst, sonst würd er des geile bike behalten, ich wünscht ich hät des geld ums ihm abzukaufen! Aber sparbuch ist unantastbar^^

und, wegen dem Bikepark? und gibts Kickach noch?


----------



## Pilatus (20. Mai 2009)

Kickach ist kein Bikepark
das nächste von Wangen aus dürfte Hindelang sein. Dann Filzbach, Lenggries, Oberammergau

Das Gurkenmobil will doch keiner, Jochen. hängst du auch den Sport an den Nagel? Das Alter? oder gibt es ein M6?


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2009)

bisch du deppert ? sport an den nagel ? bin grad aus dem krankenstand wieder raus ;-)...ne m6 wär schon lässig aber mich macht das last herb an...bin gestern auf dem von meinem teamfahrer (räusper) gesessen und das is mal richtig fett das ding...mal sehen was er in winterberg reißt


----------



## $tealth (20. Mai 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ich glaube ich hab das in den letzten 2 jahren bereits 3 mal hier gelesen dass stealth raus is...is natürlich jedem selbst überlassen...aber es is wie bei dem schrei feuer...2 mal fehlalarm beim 3. mal wenn es wirklic brennt juckt es keinen mehr ;-)





das soll jetzt wirklich nicht unfreundlich klingen- und ich entschuldige mich wenns trotzdem so ankommt.

aber es ist mir ehrlich gesagt ********gal was hier irgendjemand drüber denkt!
es kotzt mich einfach an. und zwar hochgradigst!
mir ist in den letzten Jahren soviel dazwischen gekommen..immer und immer wieder. aber trotz allem hab ichs irgendwie immer wieder (auch wenns jedesmal so aussah als obs das nun gewesen wär) geschafft weiterzumachen.

es ist eher so: 3 mal kannst grad noch gutgehn. das kann leider bedeuten, dass es beim 4. mal völlig daneben geht.
wow- genau da bin ich


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Mai 2009)

$tealth schrieb:


> das soll jetzt wirklich nicht unfreundlich klingen- und ich entschuldige mich wenns trotzdem so ankommt.
> 
> aber es ist mir ehrlich gesagt ********gal was hier irgendjemand drüber denkt!
> es kotzt mich einfach an. und zwar hochgradigst!
> ...



das ist ja absolut nachvollziehbar...nur fragt man sich halt wieso du bei jeder dieser ansagen dein bike verkaufst und als nächstes wieder in eine ganz andere Kategorie Bike einschlägst...das soll genausowenig unfreundlich klingen aber ich und evt. andere können das halt echt schwer nachvollziehen. wenn es rein gesundheitliche gründe sind und man kann nichts dagegen machen dann is das echt kacke und das würd mir echt leid tun für dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $tealth (21. Mai 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> das ist ja absolut nachvollziehbar...nur fragt man sich halt wieso du bei jeder dieser ansagen dein bike verkaufst und als nächstes wieder in eine ganz andere Kategorie Bike einschlägst...das soll genausowenig unfreundlich klingen aber ich und evt. andere können das halt echt schwer nachvollziehen. wenn es rein gesundheitliche gründe sind und man kann nichts dagegen machen dann is das echt kacke und das würd mir echt leid tun für dich.



versteh ich doch 


ich kann auch nicht sagen was da dauernd falsch lief..
ich hoff nur dass ich in ein paar jahrenwieder anfangen kann... vorrausgesetzt die therapie und das aufbautraining läuft gut.  schmerzen werden dadurch weniger werden und vorallem ist dann ne gefährdung ausgeschlossen.. alles unter vorbehalt. aber ich schaff das- irgendwann
Ich könnt auch einfach sagen- ich scheiss drauf und fahr einfach rücksichtslos weiter..nur dann hätt ich später ein Problem..dadrauf hab ich eher wenig lust-
lieber jetzt bissle kürzer treten, das in den griff kriegen und wenn das alles wieder besser ist kann ich weitermachen


----------



## bikingarni (21. Mai 2009)

@Fabi: Heute oder Morgen Mittag was Einheimisches, Samstag Todtnau? Hab noch ne fast neue 50er rumliegen, und das Bike ist nach aufwändiger Reparatur auch wieder fit...

Meld dich telefonisch, Nummer solltest du haben.

@all: Ich suche eine Touren-Fully. Gerne gebraucht, billig. Angebote an mich. Möchte schnell zuschlagen bei einem guten Angebot.


----------



## plug (25. Mai 2009)

pilatus hatte auch mal rückenprobleme. aber seitdem er mit den versuchen sich selbst einen zu blasen aufgehört hat, ist es besser geworden.

themenwechsel: rechtzeitig zum rennen haben wir meine bmx-bahn umgebaut. jakob kann sich schon vorstellen um was es geht. haben jetzt ein obstacle wie in goldach. wird man schön schnell und selbst pfeifen wie ihr können jetzt den double am ende der zweiten line springen.

es wird beim rennen auch eine damenklasse geben und wenn fabians geschlechtsumwandlung bis dahin ausgeheilt ist, wird er gute chancen haben den zweiten oder dritten platz zu erreichen.


----------



## Pilatus (25. Mai 2009)

Da bin ich gespannt.
Also auf Fabis Geschlechtsumwandlung. was der Plug mit seinem Acker macht interssiert mich nicht.


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Mai 2009)

@pilatus ich wusste schon immer dass du auf mich stehst ;-)...

@plug...nicht so vorlaut...ich bin der Moderator nicht vergessen...speziell für deinen Lauf laß ich mir ne ansage einfallen hehe


----------



## bikingarni (26. Mai 2009)

Samstag Todtnau? Wetter soll gut werden. Ich fahr von Stuttgart aus runter. Fabi, auf, Todtnau hat offen und du warst noch nicht dort dieses Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (28. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich interessiert es mich doch, was der Plug gebastelt hat. gibt es davon Fotos?
Ich will keine Fotos von Fabis Geschlechtsumwandlung...


----------



## plug (28. Mai 2009)

selbstverständlich gibt es von den umbauten keine fotos. Muy Secreto


----------



## fahrbereit (28. Mai 2009)

plug schrieb:


> pilatus hatte auch mal rückenprobleme. aber seitdem er mit den versuchen sich selbst einen zu blasen aufgehört hat, ist es besser geworden.
> 
> themenwechsel: rechtzeitig zum rennen haben wir meine bmx-bahn umgebaut. jakob kann sich schon vorstellen um was es geht. haben jetzt ein obstacle wie in goldach. wird man schön schnell und selbst pfeifen wie ihr können jetzt den double am ende der zweiten line springen.
> 
> es wird beim rennen auch eine damenklasse geben und wenn fabians geschlechtsumwandlung bis dahin ausgeheilt ist, wird er gute chancen haben den zweiten oder dritten platz zu erreichen.



sehr gut! du hast die hohe kunst des pöbelns schon bestens raus


ach ja:

hey, pilatus,

du supernohirn hast deine ultraleichtspezialraumfahrtmaterialplatten bei mir vergessen.

zwei hab ich noch. soll ich dir rechtzeitig zum rennen nächstes jahr noch eine kefü draus raspeln? mit etwas geschick und erfahrung vom weihnachtsplätzchen ausstechen, könnte es noch für einen äusserst dekadenten bierdeckel aus carbon reichen - mal schauen, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## Pilatus (29. Mai 2009)

hab ich bemerkt.
ich nehm eine für ein 38er Blatt und ISCG-old.

Danke...


----------



## fahrbereit (29. Mai 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> 38er Blatt



wo ist deine fitness geblieben?


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Mai 2009)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> wo ist deine fitness geblieben?



der weiß doch net mal wie man das schreibt...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Mai 2009)

So, bin zurück aus B-Mais sowie von einer Woche Garadasee Urlaub ohne Bike, da in B-Mais nach dämlichem Sturz wohl oder übel mein rechtes Knie wieder Schrott ist. Verdacht lt. Krankenhaus Kurzcheck liegt bei erneutem Kreuzband- sowie Innenbandriss!!!

Somit geb ich mit bedauern bekannt dass ich damit meine Downhillära nach nur 2 Jahren mit sofortiger Wirkung beende!!!!!!!

Wer also Interesse am Giant hat, bitte bei mir melden, genaue Preisvorstellungen habe ich mir keine gemacht.

Ich werde in Zukunft auf Touren in und ums Land zu finden sein sowie auf Touren mit em Rennrad. Und außerdem dank jetzigem Besitz des Führerscheins in der Klasse A unterwegs mit dem Motorrad.

Grundsätzlich werde ich aber immer wieder in Bikeparks zu finden sein und zwar mit ner demnächste wachsenden DSLR Ausrüstung.

Stay tuned and best regards

Euer EX DH Kollege

TOBIAS


----------



## TeeWorks (31. Mai 2009)

wie jetzt, was denn was denn... is aber ziemlich inkonsequent... kein Freireiten, dafür aber lieber aufm moped zamgefahren werden?!?  

...wieso beendet hier eigentlich jeder gleich den Sport wegen irgend eines leidens? gibts nix zwischen Tour und Monsterdrop?!? solang man nid gelähmt is kann man auch freeriden   

P.S: meine tante hat sich schon 3 mal die gleichen kreuzbänder weggerissen... operiert... und fährt immernoch skitouren und wasserski. jetzt erst recht! ohne training wirds nur noch schlimmer!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Mai 2009)

Mit em motorrad mach ich mir keine sorgen, fahre nicht allein und die Kollegen sind alle samt sehr sehr erfahrene Piloten mit Rennstrecken Erfahrung! Nur als selbstandiger kann ich es mir nicht leisten jedes Jahr 6 Wochen min auszufallen! Außerdem hat man als Papa auch ne gewisse verantwortung! Hab mir beim besten Willen die Entscheidung nicht leicht gemacht!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (31. Mai 2009)

Und wieso fällst du dann überhaupt hin? Was soll der Scheiß?

@ Tee: was war das für ein Schei0 Wetter in Graz? hab heute morgen mit Blick auf den Schöckl gefrühstückt. Weil aber der Wetterbericht so schlecht war, hab ich mein Rad gleich daheim gelassen. vielleicht wird das mal wieder was...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Mai 2009)

warum ich hinfall??? berechtigte gute frage, aber ich bin zu dem schluss gekommen das für diesen sport mein glück nicht ausreicht. Darum bin ich mit diesem Kapitel fertig. Wir werden uns aber weiterhin auf der BMX Bahn treffen!!! Und da bist du ja auch eher zu Hause, oder???


----------



## Pilatus (31. Mai 2009)

ne, so DH runterscheppern, macht eigentlich schon laune!


----------



## TeeWorks (31. Mai 2009)

ja es hüpft ziemlich z.zt. meißtens is geil wetter übern tag und dann krachts abends, oder es pisst die ganze zeit... nur heute, weiß a ned was das sollte  ...hat mir aber au nix gebracht, hab den ganzen scheis0 tag gearbeitet... huch ham wir sonntag? 

@stinky... es zwingt dich ja keiner im park drops runterzukicken... es gibt genügend trails auf der welt die einen nicht gleich abwerfen  ...bin auch son kandidat der sich in den blödesten situationen zwar nich gleich irgendwas abreisst, aber dafür schöne zerrungen oder sonst was holt, liegt aber nur daran, dass ich erstens zu untrainiert und zweitens zu wenig fahren geh.   ...aber ganz ohne rollen könnt ich aber einfach nich leben 

gruß aus graz
Flo


----------



## Robsen (1. Juni 2009)

Kann ich schon nachvollziehen wenn der Stinky keinen bock mehr auf schmerzen hat. Vorallem als selbständiger ist das immer ne miese sache wenn krank bist gibts keine bohnen.

Als ich damals, vor langer zeit, am gehrenberg zum ersten mal mit im fuhr hats den armen kerl erst nach dem dritten slam gereicht. Ist keine Pussy der Tobi. Mir häts schon nach dem ersten sturz genügt. Leicht war diese entscheidung (und es dann auch noch hier zu posten) bestimmt nicht. 

aber ich sorge dafür das der bub weiterhin im sattel sitzt. by the way....Sunline ist da XD


----------



## LakeRider (1. Juni 2009)

go hard or go home


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Juni 2009)

Dann kommen die Sunline Sachen ans SX Trail. Damit wird getourt und örtlich Trails abgeradelt, nur werd ich kein Stammgast mehr sein in Bikeparks und auch die dicken Sachen nicht mehr anfassen. Kommt auch meiner sehr sehr gering ausfallenden Freizeit zu Gute!!! Meiner Fitness mal ganz zu schweigen.

Zwar ist DH echt spaßig und herausfordernd doch reicht es absolut nicht aus max. 20 Tage im Jahr so etwas vernünftig auszuüben und meine Zeit wird so wie es aussieht immer rarer, leider leider.

Demnach werd ich jetzt auch erstmal wieder zu meinem Arzt des Vertrauens gehen. Bewegung wieder voll herstellen und den Sommer mit em SX-Trail und dem Rennrad genießen und Kilometer sammeln. Denke dann mal, für den Fall das wirklich beides wieder kpl. ab ist und operiert werden muss, so werde ich dies gegen Herbst hin machen lassen. Somit verzichte ich dann auf die paar Skitage im Winter und arbeite stattdessen. 

Thats  it.

@Robsen: Wir sehen uns morgen!!!!!!

Euch allen nen schönen Feiertag, ich genieß ihn beim arbeiten. Yeah


----------



## Robsen (1. Juni 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> und auch die dicken Sachen nicht mehr anfassen.



Und die Fette am rutenfest? entsagst jetzt sogar dem bier?


----------



## LakeRider (1. Juni 2009)

@Robsen -> hey Dickerle, heute kleine Tour durchs Argental gefällig?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Juni 2009)

Dem Bier kann und will ich nicht entsagen. Geht ja auch schlecht als Wirt, oder????

Außerdem war das Dick auf krasse Lines in Parks und kaputtes Zeugs (in meinen Augen bezogen). 

Dick bleib ich im Geschäft, war doch eh klar. Sitz hier im Geschäft mit nem fetten T-Shirt dessen Aufschrift den Namen DUCATI trägt.
Anmeldung meines kleinen süßen Monsters erfolgt in den nächsten beiden Wochen. Wenigstens ein kleiner Lichtblick am Himmel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (1. Juni 2009)

Was machst du nur für Sachen?

Ich glaub ich schmeiß jetzt kurz das Tazer ins Auto, schepper nach B-mais und schau was der Michel und der Spurie undsoweiter grad machen. roller wenns trocken bleibt 2-4mal den 4X runter, ess ein Schnitzel und fahr wieder heim. Das ist ein guter Plan...


----------



## TeeWorks (1. Juni 2009)

ein verdammt guter plan   ...wieso hock ich hier in graz... bei der arbeit... am feiertag... ich muss hier mal irgedwas ändern.


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juni 2009)

es gab grad eine Planänderung. wir schmeissen die Tourenräder ins Auto und fahren an den Attersee. 
Egal, hauptsache es bewegt sich was...


----------



## TeeWorks (1. Juni 2009)

hab grad gemerkt, dass ich nur 1 1/4h von semmering weg bin   ...ein licht am horizont!


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juni 2009)

die Planänderung der Planänderung ergab dann doch B-Mais. War ganz witzig, mal mit dem richtigen Material den 4X zu fahren.

Tee: Schöckl ist von dir doch auch nur 30min weg, oder?


----------



## TeeWorks (1. Juni 2009)

jup, ist er... von den lutschern im bikeboard gibt leider keiner so richtig vernünftige auskünfte darüber, was da jetzt sinnvoll fahrbar is oder ob das nur n quer-feld/wald-ein-wurzel-DH(=steh ich net drauf) is und sonst nur forststrassen (=langeweile), hat ich bis jetzt noch kein bock das selbst auszukundschaften - werd aber diesen monat auf jeden fall hinschaun und bericht erstatten, damit du noch neidischer wirst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2009)

Wer ist eigentlich am Samstag alles am Start. 
Muss abchecken, ob es sich lohnt Betrügerpedale zu montieren, oder ob ich euch einfach so platt mach...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Juni 2009)

Vorausgesetzt das Wetter tendiert richtung trocken und nicht wie im Moment richtung nass, werde ich am Start sein mit Kameraausrüstung, nicht zum fahren!!! Aber zum trinken


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2009)

Das ist doch auch was.
Es tendiert gegen nass? hier tendiert es grad zu 30°


----------



## fahrbereit (3. Juni 2009)

Lochkreis?


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2009)

104mm/4Loch 
Eh klar...

Lad erst ein Screenshot hoch.


----------



## plug (3. Juni 2009)

kleine technikfrage an fitze und stefan:

mein dmr rahmen hat einen riss. wegschmeissen kommt nicht in frage. ist ein stahlrahmen, ich glaub mit chrom und molybdän legiert. den anteil der legierungsbestandteile sowie den kohlenstoffgehalt kenn ich nicht. kann nur schutzgasschweissen. was ist jetzt geeignet. MIG oder MAG?


----------



## Pilatus (3. Juni 2009)

Als erstes mal: HAHA!
als zweites: Mig und MAg ist das gleiche.
als drittes: geh zu irgendeiner Schlosserei und lass da drüberbraten.


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. Juni 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Wer ist eigentlich am Samstag alles am Start.
> Muss abchecken, ob es sich lohnt Betrügerpedale zu montieren, oder ob ich euch einfach so platt mach...



eigentlich niemand erwähneswertes...fahr ruhig flatpedals 

@tobi das is ja mal richtig *******...gute besserung...toll dass du fotos machst...da freu ich mich schon


----------



## Pilatus (4. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie sieht das wirklich so aus:

Tobi der alte Dirter -> macht aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nur Fotos
Jochen, der alte Sack -> aus altersgründen Moderator
Plug, der alte Racer -> aus rissgründen Bullsfahrer oder Bier trinker
TRE, der alte betrügerpedalfahrer -> nicht ernstzunehmen weil Kinderradfahrer
fahrbereit, der alte Saufkopf -> hat sich von seiner Karriere in Nessi zu sehr distanziert
Robsen, der alte Zwerg -> zu klein für die Herren, zu alt für die Kinder...
Pilatus, der junge, gutgebaute, inteligente, begabte, bestausehendste, athletischeste, toptrainierte und fitte VorzeigeRacer - > Zerrockt den Track!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. Juni 2009)

Soll ich den LRS fürs Glory eigentlich schonmal putzen und die Puschen drauf lassen (HighRoller)????
Willst es am WE mit ins schöne Austria nehmen????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (4. Juni 2009)

ja unbedingt! Reifen weiß ich noch nicht. Hab jetzt Muddy Mary (for Team use only) in 2.5...
Robsen: Kurbel abbauen und putzen, ist gekauft!
Ich glaub das nächste Woche das Glory rollen kann. brauch dann noch eine anständige Gabel und ab dafür.


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juni 2009)

So ihr Kanisterköppe, was meint das Wetter im schönen Schwabenländle?
Ready to race?

_OK Riders, random Start!
Riders ready?
watch the gate,
...
piep piep piep piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeep_


----------



## $tealth (5. Juni 2009)

PSCHHHHT


----------



## plug (5. Juni 2009)

momentan ist das wetter tip top. aber wie es morgen wird, weiss ich nicht und kann auch von sogenannten "meteorologen" oder "wetterexperten" nicht vorhergesagt werden. 

ich hoffe für dich, diese anspielung bedeutet dass du ein random gate mitbringst. denn ich werde am rennen mit meinem kumpel vom radverein weingarten die zeit stoppen. auch bei meinem eigenen lauf.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Juni 2009)

mittlerweile sollte mein kompetenzteam soweit ausgebaut sein dass der fitze net mal aufs podest kommt...muahahaha

wie LETZTES JAHR :->>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. Juni 2009)

Wenn mein Knie es zulässt, komm ich mit em Rad!


----------



## Pilatus (5. Juni 2009)

POSEEEEER!!!!!

Mit dem Verlauf der Strecke bin ich mehr als zufrieden. Man kann den Double jetzt auch rollernder Weise springen 
Was hat den der Fabi bitte für Kompetenzen vorzuweisen?
Man sieht sich morgen, ich trink jetzt erstmal noch ein Bier...


----------



## Robsen (6. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mir erlaubt dein rad in den kreis der pornicious bikes zu erheben. da ist es bestens aufgehoben.

Bis nachher in Nessenreben...aloha


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juni 2009)

so ein ****...es regntet sich ein....leute wielange hält die strecke dauerregen aus ? wann muss spät der regen aufhören ? ich möchte das rennen echt nicht absagen aber so wie es aussieht sieht es ganz ganz schlecht aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (6. Juni 2009)

ich denke es sieht ganz schlecht aus für das Rennen. Ganz schlecht...


----------



## thirteen TRE (6. Juni 2009)

Quatsch. Die Strecke hält einiges aus. Und der bisschen Regen, was solls. Startet ja eh erst um 15 Uhr, da sieht alles ganz anders aus.


----------



## thirteen TRE (6. Juni 2009)

Immer diese Schönwetterfahrer...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter ist doch schon wieder zum kotzen. Am liebsten würde ich wieder alles einpacken und an Gardasee fahren.
Also ich studier alle möglichen Wetterseiten im Netz, dass es heute aufhört sieht nicht so gut aus leider. Ich setz mich später mal mit Babsi in Verbindung, aber die werden das mit den Testrädern und Firmen ja nicht so einfach abblasen können. 

Tut mir jetzt schon leid, dass so en haufen Arbeit nicht belohnt wird.


----------



## Pilatus (6. Juni 2009)

Danach ist halt die Strecke im Asch.
ich fahr jetzt auf einen Kaffee ins Bike Studio...


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juni 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist doch schon wieder zum kotzen. Am liebsten würde ich wieder alles einpacken und an Gardasee fahren.
> Also ich studier alle möglichen Wetterseiten im Netz, dass es heute aufhört sieht nicht so gut aus leider. Ich setz mich später mal mit Babsi in Verbindung, aber die werden das mit den Testrädern und Firmen ja nicht so einfach abblasen können.
> 
> Tut mir jetzt schon leid, dass so en haufen Arbeit nicht belohnt wird.



jepp du hast vollkommen recht...hab vorher mit babsi telefoniert und denke wir müssen es echt durchziehen und hoffen dass der regen wenigstens gegen später nachläss...aber eins is sicher...es wird ecklig dreckig heut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (6. Juni 2009)

beim nascar kommt dieses gerät (pavement dryer) zum einsatz um die strecke zu trocknen.


es ist heute ein stromanschluss in nessenreben eingerichtet. wäre nett wenn jeder nen fön mitbringt.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. Juni 2009)

Bunsenbrenner!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (6. Juni 2009)

ich sag nix.
Zumindest noch nicht.
Trotz Regen ein eigentlich witziger Tag! Danke an alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Juni 2009)

okey...ja also trotz des eigentlich recht beschissenen wetters wars in meinen augen doch ein toller event...vor allem wars rennen echt spannend...nächstes jahr mit zeitmessung und laptop (einer der herren vom radsportverein hat das laptop aufgrund der schreibarbeit der listen schon angekündigt) wird es noch besser...auch mit dem wetter haben wir dann hoffentlich mehr glück 
danke vor allem an tobi für die bilder...freu mich schon, kenne ja dein gutes händchen...cool wärs wenn du paar hier reinstellen könntest 

fitze dicker respekt zu platz 2 , der sessler is saustark , dir hat zu ihm echt nicht viel gefehlt...vielleicht solltest dir den 4x cup nicht doch mal antun...


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2009)

Nix gibts! Rennen fahren ist scheissse. Da werd ich nervös und fall hin. Ausserdem muss man treten. Das ist anstregend, also auch scheissse. Das überlass ich lieber den jüngeren Nachwuchstalenten wie dem Thirteen TRE. 
Aber ich lach den TRE noch nicht aus. Noch nicht...

Tobi, sag bescheid, wenn ich vorbeikommen kann.

Jetzt nochmal was: 

1. Benni -> Klickies
2. Ich -> Ehrliche Flatpedals
3. TRE -> Klickies + Kompressionsunterhosen
4. Dieser schnelle Canyonfahrer (Sorry Name vergessen) -> Klickies
5. Der von dr Alb raaah -> Klickies
6. Jochen -> Klickies
7. Uwe -> Klickies
Dann weiß ich nicht mehr wer da so alles kam. Glaub der HeDu! Andy und der Dani. -> Flatpedals. 

Ich sag nur: Die besten Flatpedalsfahrer der Welt fahren Flatpedals!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs denn so ab 10 Uhr??? Kaffeemaschine läuft eh non Stop und des Bierlage ist auch immer für nen Frühschoppen gerichtet 

Irgendjemand (Jochen_DC) muss mir heut noch mit ner vernünftigen Dämpferpumpe und nem passenden Aufsatz damit keine Luft beim abschrauben entweicht, aushelfen!?!


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2009)

ich kann ja um 10 meine Pumpe mitbringen. vielleicht geht die. 
Machma Fotos rein hier!


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Juni 2009)

sollte fitze sein teil net funzen such ich das spezialventil von reset...damit lässt sich ohne druckverlust die gschicht einstellen ...


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2009)

Dem Fitze sein Teil hätte vielleicht gefunzt, aber er hat es vergessen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. Juni 2009)

Dem Fabi sein Teil hat bestens gefunzt und gefunden hatte er es auch im Eilverfahren...

Top Service


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (7. Juni 2009)

ja ging ruck zuck , gutes teil...wie siehts mit bilder aus hehe


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2009)

wo bleibt das video?


----------



## thirteen TRE (7. Juni 2009)

Mein BMX is jetzt eine Fixie!


----------



## plug (7. Juni 2009)

fixie am bmx?

und wann gibts davon bilder oder ein video?

oder weißte was. wir kommen einfach vorbei und schauens uns direkt mal an.
also an alle: heute abend ab 9 Uhr fette party bei jakob anlässlich seines umbaus. freu mich schon.


----------



## Robsen (7. Juni 2009)

bilder her. will nochmal den ganzen matsch sehen!

Fands gestern trotz des festival wetters klasse. muss bald mal wieder gemacht werden. vielleicht fahr ich dann mal

Danke nochmal an alle die das möglich gemacht haben.

aloha


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juni 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> vielleicht fahr ich dann mal



das glaub ich erst wenn ich dich mal auf einem Rad gesehen hab!
Ich geh jetzt ins Bett, muss morgen um 0400 raus.

Pfiats eich und ba ba


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Juni 2009)

so das video lädt schon die ganze nacht hoch...und is immer no net fertig


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2009)

So a schaahhss


----------



## thirteen TRE (8. Juni 2009)

plug schrieb:


> fixie am bmx?
> 
> und wann gibts davon bilder oder ein video?
> 
> ...



Dem Freilauf hat die Nässe nicht so gut getan. Nu is es halt n Fixie.


Ach, zur Party is ja gar niemand gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. Juni 2009)

So, ich hab Gewissheit!!!

Ich könnt schon seit heut morgen um 8 Uhr (beim Arzt raus) vor Wut schreien und kotzen.

Am 17.07. werd ich wieder am Knie operiert. Wieder Kreuzbandersatzplastik, Innen- und Außenminiskus werden genäht! Also wieder ewig Pause etc etc etc.
Hab zumindest schonmal die Erlaubnis das ich bei gutem Verlauf nach 6 Wochen auf der Rolle radeln anfangen darf.
Und ich glaub so langsam lohnt sich die Anschaffung von nem Compex. 

Der Sommer ist wiedermal für en Arsch.

@Jochen_DC: Willst meinen Startplatz haben bei der Trek Bike Attack???

Fotos versuch heut abend noch online zu stellen.
Mal die besten raussuchen!!!!

MFG
Tobi


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2009)

Warum fällst du auch hin? Gute Besserung!

Alle Fotos, net nur die guten. Sonst ist der Jochen ja gar nie drauf...


----------



## Alien3 (8. Juni 2009)

heyy

wann werden eig. die bilder und videos rein gestellt oder kann man die schon irgendwo anschauen??

also vom wochenende


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2009)

hast du die letzten 5 posts gelesen?


----------



## Alien3 (8. Juni 2009)

ya aber  da is ya kein link oder hab ich den übersehen?


----------



## Alien3 (8. Juni 2009)

aso ya sorry den einen hab ich erst jetzt ganz gelesen aber des is gut wenn der die heut abend noch rein tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2009)

hast du sie gelesen?

Das Video lädt hoch und die Fotos kommen heute abend.


----------



## Alien3 (8. Juni 2009)

ya danke habs jetzt endlich geblickt


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2009)

die fotos kommen wohl doch nicht heute abend...


----------



## Robsen (8. Juni 2009)

Und en video auch nicht.


----------



## Pilatus (8. Juni 2009)

Schaißladen hier!


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juni 2009)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5064395"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]

bei mir gab es tech probs wegen vid


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Juni 2009)

Sorry Jungs. Hab aber grad Probs mit der Nachricht von gestern. Hat mich voll und ganz aus der Bahn geworfen!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juni 2009)

verständlich...is ja auch mega beschissen...ich check das mal mit der bike attack...würde sich ja anbieten ...

würd mich sehr freuen wenn ich heut während dem arbeiten paar bilder erblicke


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Juni 2009)

ich tu mein bestes. wenn ich glück hab bringt mir meine freudin die Kamera. die liegt wieder bei ihr, hab das heut morgen nicht geregelt gebracht.... oh je!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juni 2009)

in dem Fall hat sie sie net gebracht...die Stadt hat schon nach deinen Pics gefragt  how long will it go ? :->>> welch britisches englisch wieder über meine tastatur fließt muahahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (9. Juni 2009)

roller wenns trocken bleibt 2-4mal den 4X runter, ess ein Schnitzel und fahr wieder heim. Das ist ein guter Plan...[/QUOTE]


2 bis 4 mal 4X Stimmt aber gegessen hast nen Wurschtsalad...... 

Nächstes mal kommst halt früher und versäufst nicht das ganze WE. Außerdem gab es bei uns genügend Bier.... sogar leckerses Augustiner Edelstoff....


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juni 2009)

War doch ein Topplan, oder?

ich wärm mich auch mit einer Zigarette von innen auf anstatt über den verregneten Parkplatz zu sprinten.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jungs, sorry dass es so lange gedauert hat. Aber bei mir gings heut gleich los mit der ersten Krankengymnastik zum Muskelaufbau und und und.  Heut abend war ich dann nochmals mit Frau und Kind und den Bikes unterwegs. Hauptsache ein bisschen tretten bis ich wieder 6 Wochen zwangspause verschrieben bekomm

Hab mal kurz die Bilder aufs Notebook gezogen und hochgeladen. Hab noch nicht an den Metadaten gespielt. Werd mich die Tage mal aber noch an ein paar Bilder versuchen. Stay tuned


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Juni 2009)

sind sehr schöne bilder dabei !  fettes danke tobi


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juni 2009)

jawoll!
sehr schick!


----------



## Pilatus (10. Juni 2009)

Läuft wenigstens das SX gut?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. Juni 2009)

Bis jetzt kann ich nur sagen, super wendig das Teil, schöner Schwerpunkt und auch gut zum pedalieren. Also nicht ganz touren ungeeignet!!!!

@Jochen_DC: Wusstest hierüber schon bescheid: http://europe.monsterenergy.com ?????
Jetzt kanns ja nicht mehr so wahnsinnig lange dauern bis es des geile Zeugs bei uns gibt. Ich hab noch 2 Dosen, will die aber noch nicht aufmachen;-)


----------



## daschwob (10. Juni 2009)

...würd mich auch interessieren, wie das sx läuft. 
is ja n geiles teil, und nochmal sorry, dass ich am samstag an
Deinem sattel rumgepopelt habe


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. Juni 2009)

An meinem Sattel??? Hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Egal.
Inzwischen ist der Fizik Gobi von meinem Downhiller montiert, da ich den vom SX fürs Rennrad brauch. Deshalb hatte ich den Sattel auch ursprünglich gekauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (11. Juni 2009)

Eine Idee für die Zeitnahme beim nächsten Rennen oder auch als Möglichkeit auf Zeit das Jahr über zu trainieren.

http://www.freelap.de/

Anschaffungspreis für Uhr und zwei Sender: 299,00 EUR

Wie ich finde ist dies eine Überlegung wert. Einziges Problem die zwei Sender müssen min. 25 m voneinander entfernt stehen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juni 2009)

mir liegen nun infos über fitzes geheime trainingsmethoden vor...überzeugt euch selbst 





und hier noch paar aus nessi...von geschtern


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Juni 2009)

Sagt bescheid wenn ihr rollert, ich komm und mach Pics!!!

Brauch die Übung bis zum großen grauen Objektiv!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juni 2009)

hey das is fett...heut mittag sind wir auf jeden wieder oben


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Juni 2009)

Dann bis später, auf ne Dose Monster und dicke Bilder!!!!

P.S.: Evtl. bin ich in 2010 im Downhill wieder Back, MTB-Rider lesen machts möglich!!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juni 2009)

supi  mit der rider erzählst mir am besten in nessenreben ;-) bin grad zu faul zu lesen :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juni 2009)

so bisserl was zambaschteltes von gescht und vorgescht 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5149004"]Untitled on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## pisspudel (14. Juni 2009)

hey ich bins de chrisi der mit dem schwarzen umf bike 
echt geeeiiiiiiiiiiles video


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. Juni 2009)

So, wie versprochen, Bilder mal am gleichen Tag!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. Juni 2009)

supi Tobi...vor allem die Qualität is echt mal wieder der Burner...fetten respect  und thx !!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. Juni 2009)

@Pilatus: Totem da und eingebaut, LRS drin, Kurbel organisiert und und und

Im groben gefragt: Was macht das Glory???


----------



## Pilatus (18. Juni 2009)

Alles ist da, aber ich nicht. Sitz grad in Le Mans und am Sonntag gehts nach Oberzell.  zusammengesteckt wird das Ding dann im Laufe der Woche. Stay tuned...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. Juni 2009)

Ah gut, dass hatte ich noch irgendwie im Kopf mit LeMans, wusste nur nicht mehr genau wann das Ereigniss stattfindet. Vielleicht sieht man sich Sonntag ja auf ein Bier


----------



## Robsen (19. Juni 2009)

Oder zum Rollern


----------



## Pilatus (19. Juni 2009)

wir werden wohl sonntag nachmittag wieder weiterschauen. somit faellt das bier aus. rollern auch, weil kein Rad da ist.


----------



## plug (19. Juni 2009)

tipi topi tobi. die bilder gefallen mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (21. Juni 2009)

So, was ist der Plan?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Juni 2009)

Nach em Motorrad schauen. Link vom SX-Trail bearbeiten lassen!!! 
Oder jemand ne bessere Idee???


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juni 2009)

Kinderfestumzug in Oberzell!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. Juni 2009)

Also doch Bier


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juni 2009)

nein, kein Bier. muss noch fahren. machen uns aber auch bald auf die Socken.
Bei dem Wetter kann man eh nix machen.


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juni 2009)

Zwischenstand mit Scheisendregghandiefoddo:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juni 2009)

ich finds schick, na ja anderer sattel noch

ach und bevor ich es vergesse

PPPPPOOOOOOSSSSSSSEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juni 2009)

Hab extra grüne Aktzente reingebracht. Die andere Option wäre orange oder weiß gewesen. andere Flites hab ich grad nicht da...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juni 2009)

Hast ja noch meine Highroller draufgelassen, bin dann auf die only team use variante gespannt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (22. Juni 2009)

ich war zu faul zum wechseln.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juni 2009)

nix neues. du brauchst halt wieder nen stephan, gelle oder evtl. machts ja in zukunft der uwe!!!


----------



## Pilatus (22. Juni 2009)

wenn ich die bremsscheiben draufbau, wechsel ich auch die reifen, versprochen!


----------



## thirteen TRE (23. Juni 2009)

Ohne viele Worte, aber endlich.


----------



## Pilatus (23. Juni 2009)

man glaubt es nicht! er hat seine Naben bekommen...
Aber wolltest du nicht Tune-Naben?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Juni 2009)

thirteen TRE schrieb:


> Ohne viele Worte, aber endlich.



Worte können die Wartefrist nicht ausdrücken, aber von meiner Seite aus die herzlichsten Glückwünsche!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (24. Juni 2009)

neuer Teppich?


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juni 2009)

endlich ist er das Kinderrad los ))

achja , hab in meinem bergabgerät nun ne anständig funktionierende gabel...sie ist nur schwer und hässlich...wie der rest vom bike hehe


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (24. Juni 2009)

Willst meine (deine alte) Fox 40 wieder???


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juni 2009)

die wärs...bin leider grad ziemlihc blank...aber deine punktekarte klingt guuuuuuuuuuuuuut :>


----------



## vnvrum (30. Juni 2009)

hoi zÃ¤ma,

am WE, also 04/05.07 finden in "Bludenz" die OEM im BMX statt. In den Cruiser-Klassen kÃ¶nnen natÃ¼rlich auch 26" Rider mitfahren.
--> www.bmxbludenz.at

Samstag
14:00 â 15:00 Anwesenheitsbekanntgabe / Anmeldung Freies Training
15:00 â 15:30 Startgattertraining
16:00 Rennbeginn

Sonntag
08:00 â 09:30 Anwesenheitsbekanntgabe / Anmeldung
09:30 â 10:00 Freies Training
10:00 â 10:30 Startgattertraining
11:00 Rennbeginn

AuslÃ¤ndische Fahrer, also z.B. Deitsche, kÃ¶nnen sich nachmelden.
(AnfÃ¤ngerkategorien gibts auch ;-) )

Der EIN und der ANDERE soll kommen, es soll ja spass machen...
Bewirtung gibts auch mit Fohrenburger Bier. Somit gibts kan Grund NICHT zu kommen.

cu there


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin raus. Zerrung des Innenbandes im rechten Knie, Zerrung des Innenbandes und angerissenes tiefliegendes Innenband im linken Knie. 3-4Wochen Pause. Vielleicht sollte ich auch meine Karriere beenden...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. Juli 2009)

Willkommen im Club mein Bester!!!

Ich glaub dann komm ich dich während Deiner Pause und meiner Zwangspause mal besuchen um dem Hobby Bier nachzueifern. Hab schon zu lange drauf verzichtet


----------



## Pilatus (1. Juli 2009)

mach das! Das ist ein sehr guter B-Plan...


----------



## vnvrum (1. Juli 2009)

@pilatus.
dann schau zu dass net au no a Bauchmuskelzerrung kriegst..., somit heissts trainieren, trainieren...

bin mal gespannt, wann der erste meldet: i hob an Bierarm...

zusehen in bludenz gilt auch als dabeigsi.


----------



## Moritz R. (1. Juli 2009)

Wie schaut es denn zur Zeit bei euch in Kickach und co aus? Lohnt es sich oder ist schon alles Platt gefahren? Wollt mit nem Kumpel morgen/übermorgen richtung Weingarten mit den Big Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (1. Juli 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Ich bin raus. Zerrung des Innenbandes im rechten Knie, Zerrung des Innenbandes und angerissenes tiefliegendes Innenband im linken Knie. 3-4Wochen Pause. Vielleicht sollte ich auch meine Karriere beenden...



wie ist es denn dazu gekommen ? die verletzten in meiner unmittelbaren (alters-)umgebung machen mir solangsam angst 

@moritz  war schon eeewig nicht mehr da...hat dort auch wohl streß mit der gemeinde gegeben...kann dir nicht sagen was steht...ich fürchte nicht allzu viel ;-(


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juli 2009)

alkohol, Steg, rutschiges Holz, Wind und schon lag ich da...
Fahrrad war nicht involviert, ist also ungefährlich


----------



## plug (2. Juli 2009)

vom einfach nur auf den arsch fallen zerrt man sich wohl kaum die bänder im knie.

dein unfall sah wahrscheinlich so ähnlich wie bei diesem trottel aus.
der hat auch getankt und es ist rutschig.


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juli 2009)

Ich weiß eben nicht wie ich hingefallen bin...


----------



## vnvrum (2. Juli 2009)

dass sollte heissen:
ich weiss nicht MEHR wie ich hingefallen bin......


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juli 2009)

Das würde vorraussetzen, daß ich zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt gewusst hätte, wie ich hingefallen bin. Aber ich wusste es noch nie. Also passt obige Formulierung. 
Ein Daitscher mit schweizer Einschlag, der einem Deutschen deutsch beibringen will. Wo kommen wir denn da hin?


----------



## vnvrum (2. Juli 2009)

gehn ma jetzt unter die Atom-Spalter, DU spiesser?
immer diese besserwi(ss)xer..
aber dann mach halt i:

1) nix daitscher, uns ossi hat ma scho lange befreit von den nördlichen Nachbarn, glaub i mal. (wollt was schreiben, aber des lass i lieber, bin hier ja nur Rand-Grupie)
2) jetzt ischt Schwyz dra, BLICK.CH: "Deutsche überschwemmen (überfallen) unsere kleine Eidgenossenschaft". Hans-Uellis wehrts eig.
sodala...

bei bmx-rennen gibts au a versehrten-klasse... 
die schieben dann s velo umadum.


----------



## Pilatus (2. Juli 2009)

Ich muss mir hier immer anhören: lernts daitsch.
Aber du hast recht. Ihr seid keine Daitschen. Das klingt jetzt beim zweiten lesen auch falsch. Ich entschuldige mich bei dir, Schluchten*******r


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. Juli 2009)

bist du beim hinfallen sofort ohnmächtig geworden ?...ansonsten hast es da ja kurz gewußt bis der suff dein hirn zeitweise entgültig wegbrezelte hähä :>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (3. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte geschätzte 0,279% Alkohol im Blut.

Ausserdem seid ihr alles Tokio-Hotel Fans!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit nem schönen Nachmittag am Gehrenberg mit Grillen, Bier etc. halt wie letztes Jahr??? Evt. ja das kommende Wochenende 11. - 12. Juli.
Gibts da Leutz die Lust drauf hätten???


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Juli 2009)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  top Idee...der Arni wär da sicher auch im Boot...


----------



## bikingarni (4. Juli 2009)

Verdammter Dreck. Ich wäre sofort im Boot. Hab nur leider ab Ende Juli bis Ende August 12 (!) Prüfungen. Vielen Dank Hochschulreform und Bachelorabschluss. Wenn jemand die letzte Woche im AUgust mit mir ne Woche Bikeparken gehen will, melde er sich. Muss ab September Seminararbeiten schreiben und meine Tage in Stuttgart verbringen. Bester Sommer aller Zeiten, aber man hat ja schließlich ein Ziel vor Augen

Hoffentlich schaffe ich es die Tage noch mal nach Todtnau, das wäre geil.

Will jemand von euch meine Formulas? Schwanke noch zwischen den neuen Elixirs und der Saint, aber brauch erst Schotter.

mfg Arni


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (4. Juli 2009)

He FItze 0,279 PROZENT sind immerhin 2,79 PROMILLE du Säufer...... sternhagel voll warst......


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. Juli 2009)

war heut mal wieder seit langem in kickach...das steinfeld bzw. der ganze trail is ja nur geil.........war superfett


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frireida (4. Juli 2009)

morgen jemand am gehrenberg?


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Juli 2009)

hehe Robsen ich hab ganz schön doof geschaut als ich dich im Laden stehen sah 

danach bin ich mit nem Kolleg noch trailriding gegangen...Bode war leider durch den Regen in der Nacht superrutschig...einige kennen den Trail...er is echt cool...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/5459381"]Secret Trail on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## thirteen TRE (6. Juli 2009)

Schoener, klassischer Dual-Slalom dieses Wochenende: 11.-12.07.2009

www.4cross.ch

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--p2yfCKADc"]YouTube - Baltersweil Dual Slalom 04.07.2009[/ame]

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## daschwob (7. Juli 2009)

bikingarni schrieb:


> Verdammter Dreck. Ich wäre sofort im Boot. Hab nur leider ab Ende Juli bis Ende August 12 (!) Prüfungen. Vielen Dank Hochschulreform und Bachelorabschluss. Wenn jemand die letzte Woche im AUgust mit mir ne Woche Bikeparken gehen will, melde er sich. Muss ab September Seminararbeiten schreiben und meine Tage in Stuttgart verbringen. Bester Sommer aller Zeiten, aber man hat ja schließlich ein Ziel vor Augen
> 
> Hoffentlich schaffe ich es die Tage noch mal nach Todtnau, das wäre geil.
> 
> ...



hi Arni,

ich will vielleicht Deine Bremsen
kannst mir ja mal pm schicken

greetz daniel


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2009)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Scheisssommer bisher? hier regnet es ständig, überall Überflutungen.
Siehts in Rav auch so schlimm aus?


----------



## daschwob (7. Juli 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Scheisssommer bisher? hier regnet es ständig, überall Überflutungen.
> Siehts in Rav auch so schlimm aus?



auch hier totaler Mist


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2009)

so ein schmäh. 
Aber hauptsache es regnet am Kinderfest in Weingarten!


----------



## Robsen (7. Juli 2009)

Damit am Rutenfest gut wetter ist


----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2009)

So schauts aus!


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (7. Juli 2009)

DU Pilatus bist am WE in RV????

Ich wollt mit dem Michel am Sa vielleicht nach Todtnau oder wenn der DH jetzt wirklich geöffnet ist nach Chur...... 

Wenn du Bock hast kannst ja mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. Juli 2009)

ne, bin nicht da. ich werde mich auch bis zum Rutenfest schonen, damit meine bänder fit sind für die wanderung durchs schussental.

Aber euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Kahni_Ladyshapa (8. Juli 2009)

Schade 

Dann geh ma halt am Ruadafeschd oin heba

Broscht


----------



## frireida (9. Juli 2009)

hab ne info! benni strasser kommt nach rv-wgt um zu studieren...


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2009)

Dann wird das Schussental eine Bike-Metropole.
Der Falco Ruppert kommt anscheinend auch.
Und ich bin an manchen Wochenenden ja auch da 




Kahni_Ladyshapa schrieb:


> Schade
> 
> Dann geh ma halt am Ruadafeschd oin heba
> 
> Broscht



Aber hallo!
Man findet mich Freitag bis Dienstag ab ca 2000 im Bärengarten im Bereich der Bühne.


----------



## frireida (9. Juli 2009)

also des find ich super...schade das der schneider bei uns weggezogen ist...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Juli 2009)

wie sieht es denn aus mit den trails zwischen deuchelried und epplings???

Kann man(n) mal vorbeischauen???


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2009)

wooot?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (9. Juli 2009)

look here!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=407987


----------



## Pilatus (9. Juli 2009)

aaasooo.
hinpesen, fahren, berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frireida (10. Juli 2009)

nee, noch nicht...sprünge müssen aushärten, und der trail hört mitten im wald auf, da ich in letzter zeit mehr bock auf biken als auf buddeln hatte...ich denk erst das er in den sommerferien fertig wird...aber eher am ende, da es die ersten wochen zum riden an den Gardasee geht... ich schreib hier was  wenn der trail dann fertig ist, dann könnt ich auch mal so ne art opening-day machen^^

also dann,
ride on


----------



## fahrbereit (12. Juli 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Aber hallo!
> Man findet mich Freitag bis Dienstag ab ca 2000 im Bärengarten im Bereich der Bühne.




"Ich würde gar nicht gehen, wenn ihr nicht zumachen würdet!"


----------



## Pilatus (12. Juli 2009)

ne, warum? Ich komm ja am nächsten Tag eh wieder...

wie läufts bei dir?


----------



## plug (15. Juli 2009)

hey robsen,

war ja echt krass heut nacht!! Brauchst aber wirklich kein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben, dass du mich geweckt hast. 
In solchen Fällen bin ich immer für dich da. War kein Problem für mich, dich ins Krankenhaus zu fahren. 
Trotzdem musst du wirklich aufpassen. Da kann ja echt auch was schlimmes passieren! Stell dir mal vor, die Flasche wär zerplatzt!! 
Zum Glück haben die Ärzte sie rausbekommen. 
Ich bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher, ob sie wirklich glauben, dass du die Bierflasche mit deinem Sitzkissen verwechselt hast und dich deshalb drauffallen lassen hast... was solls... ich glaubs dir!

Naja egal. Jetzt ist die Bierflasche wieder raus aus deinem Po und das Vakuum hat laut dem Arzt ja auch keine weiteren Schäden am Darm verursacht. 

Nochmal Glück gehabt! 

Viele Grüße... und du weißt: Wenns ernst wird kann man auf mich bauen.








echt krass und sag mal, seit wann hast du ein künstliches hüftgelenk


----------



## Pilatus (15. Juli 2009)

du warst auch schon mal witziger...


----------



## plug (15. Juli 2009)

fresse halten rutenfestspacko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (15. Juli 2009)

Neid?


----------



## fahrbereit (15. Juli 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> du warst auch schon mal witziger...



Du noch nie.


----------



## fahrbereit (15. Juli 2009)

Rutenfestspacko.


----------



## Pilatus (15. Juli 2009)

Eigentlich wollte ich grad sagen, du sollst dich ins richtige Lokalforum verpissen. aber dann hättest du mich gefragt was ich dann hier will.
Ich will das gleiche wie du: Pöbeln!


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. Juli 2009)

sagt mal Leute hätten wir Interesse an nem Startgatter ? Derr Herr Sessler hätte eins abzugeben...bei dem Preis sollte es aber die Stadt übernehmen :>


----------



## plug (16. Juli 2009)

wir haben doch ein startgatter. steht im schuppen. wichtiger wäre ne zeitmessanlage. vielleicht hat die bike-stube interesse uns so etwas zu sponsern. immerhin haben die ja auch etwas von dem rennen. robsen meinte wir sollten uns direkt an die scharfe babsi wenden.


----------



## Pilatus (19. Juli 2009)

Hier ist auch gar nix mehr los, oder?

Noch 5 mal schlafen...


----------



## Kampfsalat (19. Juli 2009)

Grüße an euch Ravensburger,

Werde im September wohl wieder ein wenig das fahren anfangen. 


nett das es soviele Ravensburger gibt die fahren, vieleicht kann ich ja mal vorbei schauhen..auch ma mit meiner DSLR wenns nicht stört ;-)

grüße


----------



## Pilatus (19. Juli 2009)

natürlich gern. 
Solangsam gibts dann mehr Fotomacher als Fahrer...


----------



## Kampfsalat (19. Juli 2009)

Fahrt ihr eig. Fully oder HT?

und wie stark sind die Ravensburger Strecken, so mega Downhill ist hier wohl kaum möglich, stehe noch form kauf, und weis noch nicht was ich fahren will, hatte früher HT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (20. Juli 2009)

je nach dem wo gefahren wird, kommt das Fully oder das HT dran.
Nessenreben (BMX/4X) am besten mit HT.
Sonst gibt es noch Kickach. da kann man mit beidem Spaß haben. Da weiß ich aber nicht wie die Strecke aussieht. Zum Tourenfahren musst du selber wissen was dir taugt. Downhillen in Todtnau, Hindelang, Filzbach, Gehrenberg, Bischoffsmais auf jeden Fall ein dickes Fully.

Also eigentlich braucht man drei Fahrräder, eh klar.


----------



## fahrbereit (20. Juli 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> natürlich gern.
> Solangsam gibts dann mehr Fotomacher als Fahrer...



Angebot und Nachfrage: mehr Poser, mehr Fotografen.


----------



## fahrbereit (20. Juli 2009)

Rutenfeschdspackko!


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juli 2009)

fährst du überhaupt noch Fahrrad?
Und ich fange keine Ruadafeschddiskussion mit dir an, 
*Trottel*


----------



## Kampfsalat (20. Juli 2009)

Tendiere Atm eher zu nem Fully, aber 3 bikes auf einmal kaufen ist auch etwas happig, Fully kommt her, dann ma schauhen


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juli 2009)

ich mein so ne gebrauchte Dirt/Dual-Schüssel bekommste eigentlich schon recht billig


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juli 2009)

Kampfsalat schrieb:


> Tendiere Atm eher zu nem Fully, aber 3 bikes auf einmal kaufen ist auch etwas happig, Fully kommt her, dann ma schauhen



was für ne art radfahren hast du denn so vor ? das würde auch empfehlungen erleichtern ;-)


----------



## Kampfsalat (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab in Freizeit vorallem All Mountain vor, also rauf und runter,

und wÃ¤rend der Woche zur Hochschule bzw Arbeit brettern.

so 1700â¬-2000â¬ sind geplant.


HÃ¤tte an sich aber auch bock etwas hÃ¤rteres GelÃ¤nde zu Fahren

Deswegen tendiere ich grad zum Cube AMS Pro K18 2009 oder das 125.... Wobei ein Stereo k18 aus 2008 ja fasst gleich viel kostet, ich weis nur dadurch das ich lange pause hatte, ob die dÃ¤mpfer vom Stereo 08 nicht zu offen wengen Dreck und Spritzwasser sind

Da ich frÃ¼her Cube gefahren bin, da irgendwie vorbelastet.


----------



## Jochen_DC (20. Juli 2009)

naja ht kann fast hersteller gut bauen...fully kommen die unterscheide stark zur geltung...geh mit der kohle lieber ins bike studio und hol dir ein lapierre (handel dort viell. ein bisschen) cube is zwar ganz nett auch für den preis aber mit dem ams kannst nur coross country machen...das fahrwerk gibt leider nicht mehr her...wenn  unbedingt ein cube dann vielleicht noch das fritzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfsalat (20. Juli 2009)

Kannst du mir ein lapierre in dem Preis segment empfehlen?

ist das Stereo auch Crosscountry? was geht ab.

Hab einfach weniger bock 3000 als non-extrem sportler auszugeben, aber spass muss ich haben mit dem Ding ^^


kann man eig. auf der eurobike bikes kaufen?

wäre auch was nettes, ist ja gleich ums eck


oder ist das Schwierig da ran zu kommen


----------



## Robsen (20. Juli 2009)

Mal wieder ein Bild aus der gegend. Wo wird nich verraten XD






Andere Bilder kommen noch, klappt grad nicht mit dem hochladen


----------



## Pilatus (20. Juli 2009)

ich glaube an Fotomontage.
Der Robsen kann doch gar nicht fahrradfahren!


----------



## Robsen (20. Juli 2009)

Und du nich Biertrinken.

Ich möchte an dieser stelle auch klar stellen das ich das Radfahren in zukunft professioneller als vertretene AH Fahrer hier betreiben werde.

dazu Gründe ich ein Team: JÄGERMEISTER RACING

Samstag war grundlagen Training. 0,5l auf 2,5h

Sonntag Bodenprobe genommen und mit der Hangabtriebskraft multipliziert und schon war dies bild im kasten.


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juli 2009)

Kampfsalat schrieb:


> Kannst du mir ein lapierre in dem Preis segment empfehlen?
> 
> ist das Stereo auch Crosscountry? was geht ab.
> 
> ...



meine empfehlung : Lapierre Spicy 316 MTB 2009 ist bisschen über 2k aber die investiion lohnt sich.

auf der eurobike kann man keine räder kaufen...nur taiwan ware sonntag abend aber die taugt selten was 

das stereo ist kein cc...eher ein tourer...aber da hast halt auch recht flott die grenzen erreicht....das spicy fährt sich viel geiler...

robsen habt ihr das spicy 316 als testrad da ?


----------



## Robsen (21. Juli 2009)

Ne du, Lapierre haben wir nicht mehr im Programm.

Wurde gegen Trek gewechselt, da wir bei Trek deutlich mehr Bandbreite haben.

Aber ein Remedy 8 ist noch da.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfsalat (21. Juli 2009)

Hui das kostet ja schon gut was. Ich hoffe ich hab vor studienanfang soviel Geld über. 

Wenig Bock ein Kredit aufzunehmen. Naja wär sogar billiger als Bus fahren


----------



## daschwob (21. Juli 2009)

Kampfsalat schrieb:


> Hui das kostet ja schon gut was. Ich hoffe ich hab vor studienanfang soviel Geld über.
> 
> Wenig Bock ein Kredit aufzunehmen. Naja wär sogar billiger als Bus fahren



sersn,

klink´mich hier auch mal ein. Ich habe zum Tourenfahren ein Stereo.
Das Fahrwerk kann definitiv mehr als es den Anschein macht.
Ich fahr damit auch den Laimbachtrail runter und nehm alle Kicker (bis auf den großen aus Holz) mit - kein Problem. Für Bikeparks isses dann
aber doch net geeignet. Aber dafür hab ich was anderes
Der Dämpfer ist schon ungeschützt, ich hab mir da selber was gebastelt.
Hab dafür das Steckschutzblech meiner Freundin zerschnibbelt. Gab Stress aber der Dämpfer is jetzt geschützt.

Wennd magst, kannste mal Probefahrn


@Jochen: stimmt, das Fritzz is au net schlecht als Enduro dingens.


----------



## Jochen_DC (21. Juli 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Aber ein Remedy 8 ist noch da.....



wär fast noch geiler als ein spicy...kampfwurst das kannst dir mal anschauen...der robsen macht dir sicher auch ein gutes angebot 

@daschwob das is mal ne einschätzung...leimbachtrail und no probs...okey...das ding kann mehr als man auf dem blatt papier rauslesen möchte...wie is die geometrie im allgemeinen ? eher tourlastig gebeugt oder verspielt aufrecht ?


----------



## Pilatus (21. Juli 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> JÄGERMEISTER RACING



ich wusste das mit dir was nicht stimmt!
Das Zeugs ist so eklig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:kotz: <- und weils ihn schonmal gibt, wird er auch gleich genutzt


----------



## Kampfsalat (21. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt eig ist 2000 meine Schmerz grenze, 

ansonsten erstmal etwas weniger ausgeben, und die Differenz fürs nächste bike ausgeben...


Leider bald Student und armer Schlucker...dann ist rumm mit meinem Leben in Sauß und Braus.



Sind denn für son paar fun sachen nicht HTs auch geeignet? die sind halt preislich eher in meiner gegend, 

Grüße


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (22. Juli 2009)

Willst mein pitbull??? Bilder in meinem Album!


----------



## Robsen (22. Juli 2009)

Tobi, wie läuft eigentlich dein SX??? Warst schon lang nicht mehr da.


----------



## LakeRider (22. Juli 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Und du nich Biertrinken.
> 
> Ich möchte an dieser stelle auch klar stellen das ich das Radfahren in zukunft professioneller als vertretene AH Fahrer hier betreiben werde.
> 
> ...



Melde mich als Manager


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. Juli 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Willst mein pitbull??? Bilder in meinem Album!


wah ? nix mehr mit nessi rollern ? 


@kampfwurst ht's gehen schon nur brauchst für funsachen doch reichlich technik sonst hast die differenz zu nem fully bald in ersatzteilen ausgegeben und sie bleiben dich eingeschränkt...hier in der gegend kann man grds mit ht ne menge spaß haben...bikepark begrenzt das ganze halt schon wieder


----------



## fahrbereit (22. Juli 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


> Tobi, wie läuft eigentlich dein SX??? Warst schon lang nicht mehr da.



Hab gelesen "Wie läuft eigentlich dein Sex? War schon lange nicht mehr da."

...oO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Juli 2009)

hey Leute...am Samstag ist DH-Race in der Schweiz...am Sonntag 4x Cup in Weinstadt/Stuttgart. Hätte jeweils noch ein Platzerl frei...will jemand mit ?


----------



## daschwob (23. Juli 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> @daschwob das is mal ne einschätzung...leimbachtrail und no probs...okey...das ding kann mehr als man auf dem blatt papier rauslesen möchte...wie is die geometrie im allgemeinen ? eher tourlastig gebeugt oder verspielt aufrecht ?



...naja der Vorbau war mir persönlich etwas zu lang, hab nun kürzeren draufgebaut. Der Radstand ist auch recht lang und das Tretlager vllt. n Idee zu hoch. Es ist trotzdem n solides Trailbike mit dem man (bzw. ich) sehr viel Spass hat. Der Hinterbau ist sehr neutral und somit auch für massig Höhenmeter geeignet.

...aber bei dem Dauerpiss is das eh alles egal


----------



## Pilatus (23. Juli 2009)

Am Samstag ist Rutenfest und am Sonntag ist Rutenfest. Sorry, keine Zeit...

noch ein mal schlafen, juhuuuuu!


----------



## Pilatus (23. Juli 2009)

mein Radl im "fertig aber noch nicht getunt" Stadium:







und der Tobi hat mir eine zerdellte Felge verkauft:


----------



## Pilatus (24. Juli 2009)

und noch eine Frage an die Oldschooler: Hat jemand noch einen Roox-Vorbau <60mm


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Juli 2009)

forsponsoring only...muahahaha...nettes teil fitze...das teil läuft sicher wie sau


----------



## Robsen (24. Juli 2009)

@DC: du als Weingärtler solltest doch mitbekommen haben das am Wochenende die Zeichen auf Sturm stehen....ein Biersturm


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. Juli 2009)

na toll , ich hätte auch besser zum saufen gehen können...mich hat es heut in der shcweiz mehrfach teils dermassen zerissen (meine schöne weiße maloja hose wortwörtlich) dass ich morgen laum 4x fahren kann...aber ich versuchs...achja im tiefen schlamm taugen swampthing einen DRECK !!!


----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juli 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> mein Radl im "fertig aber noch nicht getunt" Stadium:



Durchgestylt wie ma dich kennt! Grüne Akzente bis zum schlecht verlegten Isoband; ungekürzter Schaft, damit die Gabel wiederverkaufbar bleibt; das einzige Paar Pedale, dass Du hast und nur zum Fotos machen umschraubst, und natürlich die wiedermal völlig falsche Rahmengröße...

Wo ist eigentlich das Commenschl?



>





Hab dem Hmtb gestern RacingRalphs aufgezogen. Für 1/3 des Preises sicher auch für Dual etc. interessant. Rollwiderstand ist schonmal 1/3 der Minion...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (26. Juli 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> und noch eine Frage an die Oldschooler: Hat jemand noch einen Roox-Vorbau <60mm



Heute abend schon hast Du einen (gefühlten) Kopfvorbau >60cm...


----------



## Pilatus (27. Juli 2009)

haltsmaul


----------



## daschwob (27. Juli 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> ...achja im tiefen schlamm taugen swampthing einen DRECK !!!



stimmt, hattest keine wetscream dabei??


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. Juli 2009)

Saufen, Biken... ach klingt das alles toll. Ich humpel durchs Geschäft oder geh zur Reha oder sitz wie jetzt gelangweilt vor dem Rechner!!! Wenigstens diesmal schon nach 3 Wochen die Steigerung zur Vollbelastung, da waren es nur noch 1 1/2


----------



## Robsen (27. Juli 2009)

Heut ist Rutenmontag. Also geh dir noch ne Fette holen an der Tränke und hör auf zu weinen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. Juli 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> stimmt, hattest keine wetscream dabei??



leider nicht...hab mich da derb verschätzt...hätte nie gedacht dass die sache soooooooo schlammig wird...nuin hab ich beide knie und umgebung geprellt nen steifen hals und leichtes kopfweh... 

achja sonntag hab ich beim 4x auch ziemlich gelost...der uwe aka plug hat schöne aufnahmen gemacht...leider hat er meinen viertelfinallauf filmtechnisch verkackt so dass ich leider nciht analyisieren kann warum es net gereicht hat...naja war trotzdem huralassig 

unsere befreundeten österreicher haben mal wieder gezeigt wo der hammer hängt...der Jürgen Schelling is einfach absolut abartig :0

@styler bei dir nach der schwyz alles heile ?

hier mal der Jakob schon mal in Action


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juli 2009)

4cross weinstadt

[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/5806363[/ame]


----------



## Pilatus (29. Juli 2009)

This is a private video...


----------



## daschwob (29. Juli 2009)

dann wirds halt net angeschaut!


----------



## frireida (29. Juli 2009)

schade... wollt mir grad n bissl fahrtechnik abschauen


----------



## Pilatus (29. Juli 2009)

heute etwas rollern in nessenreben? Nur zum schauen ob die Knie (und der Kopf) wieder mitmachen?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Juli 2009)

ich roller nachher zur Reha 

dir viel spaß und ich bin gott froh nicht hinter dir rollern zu müssen bei dem geruch den du wahrscheinlich von dir lässt!!!


----------



## Pilatus (29. Juli 2009)

es geht schon wieder besser mit dem stinken


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Juli 2009)

so leute das vid funzt jetzta...


----------



## Pilatus (29. Juli 2009)

ganz schickes Vid.
wie sind die Platzierung von den hier bekannten ausgefallen?


----------



## plug (29. Juli 2009)

der schelling hat den 1. platz bei ü30. ging ab wie ne rakete.


die ergebnisse sind im internet noch nicht veröffentlicht.
aber bei fabian und jakob liefs nicht so gut. die pfeifen.
markus war verletzt und deshalb nur zuschauer.
ich bin aufgrund fehlender bremse nicht mitgefahren.

http://www.4crosscup.de/joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=8&Itemid=13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Juli 2009)

Der Schellinger geht aus em Startgatter raus wie ne Kugel aus ner 45er Magnum mit verlängertem Lauf


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Juli 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Der Schellinger geht aus em Startgatter raus wie ne Kugel aus ner 45er Magnum mit verlängertem Lauf



 guter vergleich...ich musste im viertelfinale gegen schelling und dem letztjährigen cupzweiten antreten. der dritte war ein nobody aber die beiden haben einem das rennen verdammt hart gemacht...ich war 2. mal kurzzeitig im viertelfinale auf platz 2 und damit im halbfinale aber leider nicht bis zum ziel


----------



## Firip (31. Juli 2009)

moin moin

ich bins der Philipp.
wann seit ihr mal weider in Nessenreben?
war jetzt in den letzten zwei woche immer alleine und langsam wird langweilig.

bis denne philipp


----------



## plug (1. August 2009)

hab grad auf starrgabel und flatpedals umgerüstet. auf nessenreben hab ich keine lust.

war die letzten tage en paar mal im skatepark.
wie schauts am samstag aus, kommste mit?

die restlichen poser und heimlichen mitleser sind natürlich auch herzlichst eingeladen. eine europalette, ersatzweise auch eine wegwerfpalette beim besuch des skateparks mitzubringen gehört übrigens zum guten ton.

schreib morgen früh mal ne uhrzeit rein.


----------



## Firip (1. August 2009)

heut hab ich keine zeit aber morgen wär ich dabei


----------



## Pilatus (3. August 2009)

ist das eigentlich der Schelling auf der vorletzten Seite in der FREERIDE?

ihr seit doofe Geddokiddies...


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. August 2009)

hab die aktuelle net...seit wann is die raus ?


----------



## plug (3. August 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> ihr seit doofe Geddokiddies...




na hammel, biste neidisch? 
nicht jeder stellt sich im skatepark so dämlich an wie du.


----------



## Pilatus (3. August 2009)

nicht jeder stellt sich auf einer BMX-Bahn so an wie du...
Ausserdem hab ich grad die Lübecker Dirtline gesehen. EIEIEI!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plug (3. August 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> blah blah blah...blah



so kennen und schätzen wir dich


----------



## Pilatus (3. August 2009)

ich weiß und ich muss meinem ruf gerecht werden. das erwartet man von mir


----------



## fahrbereit (3. August 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> hab ich grad die Lübecker Dirtline gesehen. EIEIEI!!



ohne bilder zu posten...? - alles nur leeres gerede - so kennen und schätzen wir dich...


----------



## Pilatus (3. August 2009)

ich war ja live vor ort. aber für dich: 

so shaen sie letztes jahr noch aus:


----------



## fahrbereit (3. August 2009)

da is ja nichts für dich dabei..

ich seh kein schatten und kein biergarten..


----------



## Pilatus (4. August 2009)

Sachmal liest du das was ich schreibe auch? oder ist es der blinde hass der dich antreibt? 

ich schrieb doch: die Bilder sind vom letzten Jahr. Mittlerweile steht doch eine Überdachte Bierbank. Bier muss man selber mitbringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (4. August 2009)

so hab mir die freeride geholt und ja das is der schelling...letztes jahr in aichwald müsste das gewesen sein


----------



## fahrbereit (5. August 2009)

übrigens schöner spruch für euch racer:

"Second place is just the first loser"


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2009)

Der Spruch ist ungefähr so alt wie du...
Aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## fahrbereit (6. August 2009)

eigentlich klar, daß du den schon öfter zu hören bekommen hast...


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. August 2009)

zuletzt dieses jahr in nessenreben hahaha


----------



## Pilatus (6. August 2009)

wurde es gesagt? ich war so ausser Atem, ich hab nix mitbekommen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. August 2009)

weiß nicht mehr genau ...nächstes mal müssen wir halt alles filmen...apropos...hier mal paar pics vom hiesigen secret trail - steinfeld...ganz nett für unsere gegend.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. August 2009)

Geil, jetzt bekommt der Erbauer (heimlicher Mitleser) bestimmt nen roten Kopf!!!! Dafür gibts den  von mir.
Gleichzeitig muss ich jedoch gestehen, dass mir das Biken im Moment fehlt


----------



## bikingarni (8. August 2009)

Ansage: 22.8. Todtnau.


----------



## Pilatus (9. August 2009)

So, gestern wieder am Feuerkogel gewesen. Das Giant läuft gut. Mehr konnte ich auf dieser Strecke nicht rausfinden. Auf der Abfahrt komm ich mir immer vor wie ein Anfänger...
Ich hab das letzte mal Bilder gemacht, aber hab sie noch nicht auf meinem Rechner.

Im Hintergrund sieht man den Start, da ist die Welt noch in Ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (9. August 2009)

is die strecke so derartig derb oder wie ? mehr bildaz plz


----------



## Pilatus (9. August 2009)

ja, ist sie. bis zu 55° Gefälle, Felsen Steine, Wurzeln in alle Richtungen. Gestern war sie wenigstens trocken und auch schon eingefahrener als das letzte mal.
Wie gesagt, Bilder sind bei meinem Kollegen auf dem Rechner. sobald ich sie hab stell ich sie hier rein.


----------



## Pilatus (10. August 2009)

OLDSCHOOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[ame="http://vimeo.com/3585895"]http://vimeo.com/3585895[/ame]


----------



## fahrbereit (10. August 2009)

Sehr viel besser als Cranked Evolve, oder wie das heißt...


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. August 2009)

yeah mann Hammertime....damals das wegweisende video...ähnlich wie 3 jahre später kranked


----------



## Pilatus (11. August 2009)

Dann mal eine kleine Bildergeschichte zur Abfahrt vom Feuerkogel, bei Ebensee, am Traunsee, in Oberösterreich usw...

von der Bergstation (knapp 1600hm N.N) aufgenommen unten ist Ebensee und da wollen wir hin.





Roll-In. links der dunkle Streifen ist die Piste. Holperig zum muskeln aufwärmen.




Dann auf der Delüx-Carvingpiste (im Winter), Bremse auf Volllast! Mit dicken Reifen passiert nix




Dann gehts auch schon rein in den Wald. wie gesagt, war etwas rutschig




weiter im wald




wie steil der ganze scheiß ist kommt wie immer auf fotos nicht rüber




Raus aus dem Wald: der sogenannte Lawinenhang. danach wusste ich auch warum die Wetscreams so dringend empfohlen wurden. Das Ding ist scheisssendreggsteil:




nochmal kurz rein in den Wald. das hier ist die Landezone nach einem Drop




wieder an die Sonne und die Flowshow startet. Leider hat man (oder zumindest ich) an dieser Stelle verglaste Bremsbeläge, Steinharte Unterarme und kann es nicht mehr so richtig geniessen...




und dann ist man eigentlich auch schon unten nach 1200hm und 5,5km länge


----------



## Jochen_DC (11. August 2009)

is aber ne verdammt schicke ecke :000
trail sieht auch ganz gut aus...erinnert mich in Teilen an das Schweizer DH Rennen vor 2,5 Wochen


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. August 2009)

sachmalis plug wieder mit am start in winnenden ? oder nur du jakob ?


----------



## Pilatus (14. August 2009)

Dann wünsch ich den "Racern" mal viel Erfolg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (14. August 2009)

Bin da, fahr morgen Vormittag. Schoen Dual fahrn...


----------



## plug (14. August 2009)

ich komm diesmal nicht mit.

150 km fahren nur um zu sehen wie ihr zwei die letzten plätze belegt
reizt mich jetzt nicht.

wünsch euch trotzdem viel erfolg.


----------



## fahrbereit (14. August 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Dann mal eine kleine Bildergeschichte zur Abfahrt vom Feuerkogel, bei Ebensee, am Traunsee, in Oberösterreich usw...
> 
> von der Bergstation (knapp 1600hm N.N) aufgenommen unten ist Ebensee und da wollen wir hin.
> 
> ...



Ja ja, im Lift kann es ganz schön windig werden...



Pilatus schrieb:


> Leider hat man (oder zumindest ich) an dieser Stelle verglaste Bremsbeläge, Steinharte Unterarme und kann es nicht mehr so richtig geniessen...


Deine Bremstechnik (am Lenker verkrampfen und mit vier Fingern blockieren, quasi die "Bierflaschengreifhaltung") ist da nicht mehr ausreichend.


----------



## Pilatus (15. August 2009)

Aufstieg erfolgt in einer windstillen Gondel.


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. August 2009)

winnenden wär mal ne reise wert ohne race...sehr lustige strecke....

jakob hatte verdammtes pech...er war der 33 von 32 qualiplätzen ;-(...ich hatte auch pech...ich durfte nach der quali (8. platz  gegen den qualisieger ran...hab gut paroli gegeben in den letzten kurven is er mir aber dann doch davongezogen....shit...

aber andere haben auch pech gehabt aber mit weniger dramatischem ausgang...luis brethauer , ein fahrer den man kaum in worte fassen kann der auch die quali der elite gewann stürzt weit in führung liegend und verdreht den lenker dass der andere mit gutem vorsprung gewinnt...beim 2. lauf holt brethauer aber so viel mehr vorsprung raus dass er weiterkommt...bin gespannt wie das eliterennen ausgegangen ist

ich glaub ich reiß erst in wolfach was...die strecke liegt mir


----------



## Pilatus (16. August 2009)

Das hört sich ja nicht so gut an.

Aber Leogang, das hört sich sehr gut an! Komm grad zurück und bin voll im Arsch. Das Giant läuft wie die Sau. Riesige Streckenvielfalt. Von Ganzsteil mit ganviel Wurzeln bis flowiges Anliegersurfen alles dabei. Sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. August 2009)

Ich werd Ende September auch nach Leogang reisen und von da aus dann noch zum WC Finale! Wenns so weiter läuft kann ich Ende Sept. die flowigen Anlieger mal mit em SX-Trail unter die Stollen nehmen.


----------



## Pilatus (17. August 2009)

Das hört sich doch viel besser an!
Die Freeride ist in etwa so wie die Abfahrt in Les Gets. Nur geil...


----------



## Robsen (18. August 2009)




----------



## TobyR (22. August 2009)

Robsen schrieb:


>


 
Klasse Bild! ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (27. August 2009)

was geht am Wochenende? Und nächste Woche?und nächstes Wochenende?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. August 2009)

Egal was geht. Sagt bescheid, denn ich möcht mal wieder en bisschen fotografieren, ach und en neues Objektiv ist auch auf em Weg. Des müsste ich dann auch noch einschiessen!!!

Ach und nächste Woche ist Eurobike


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. August 2009)

jo also am we is race in aichwald...nä. we is what you u want...

und türlisch da eurobike...sram wird gestürmt wuahahha

@tobi: neues objektiv , geil was für eins ?


----------



## thirteen TRE (27. August 2009)

Ich fahr nicht nach Aichwald.

Hätte Lust die BMX-Strecken in unseren Nachbarländern mal wieder zu besuchen...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. August 2009)

neu dazu kommt 
ein sww objektiv
am tele wird finanziell gesehen gearbeitet!!!


----------



## Pilatus (28. August 2009)

Random Start!
ich fahr gleich nach Ravensburg. heute wird sichs wohl nicht mehr ausgehen. aber morgen könnte man rocken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (29. August 2009)

Kommando Bimperle!
1400 Nessi, ready to rollern


----------



## Pilatus (29. August 2009)

ich komm mir vor wie ein Alleinunterhalter.


----------



## Pilatus (29. August 2009)

Ich komm mir auch vor wie ein Spammer wenn ich mir die anzahl der Beiträge in diesem Thrad anschau:

Pilatus   	792
Jochen_DC 	634
StinkyPrimoRV 	452
$tealth 	451
fahrbereit 	380
Robsen 	231
TeeWorks 	136
vnvrum 	76
janos 	74
Thirty8 	72
bikingarni 	53
Patrick.M 	51
plug 	49


----------



## Pilatus (29. August 2009)

Aber eigentlich ist es egal...


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. August 2009)

geh nma heut abend no schinderhannes ?


----------



## Kampfsalat (29. August 2009)

So Leute,

bin zurück aus meinem Schweden-Wander Urlaub,

Hab mir jetzt erstmal ein Hardtail bestellt, kommt wohl nächste woche,



Wenn man was anliegt bescheid sagen, dann komm ich mal vorbei gebrauselt.


----------



## daschwob (29. August 2009)

Kampfsalat schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> bin zurück aus meinem Schweden-Wander Urlaub,
> 
> ...



...und ich bin zurück aus meinem PDS Radl Urlaub


----------



## Kampfsalat (29. August 2009)

Ey kuhl, PDS will ich auch mal hin, 
biste mit Auto hin??

Hast ja top wetter gehabt wa?


----------



## Pilatus (30. August 2009)

Fazit nach ein paar Stunden Goldach:
-Österreicher können nicht Autofahren
-Thirteen TRE kann kräftiger und länger treten als der Pilatus
-Pilatus hat die filigranere Technik
-Thirteen TRE kann weiter Springen als der Pilatus
-Er kann auch tiefer Fallen als der Pilatus
-Thirteen weiß jetzt auch wie sich eine ausgekugelte Schulter anfühlt.

In diesem Sinne gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. August 2009)

Netter Bericht, und natürlich von mir hier auch gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## daschwob (31. August 2009)

Kampfsalat schrieb:


> Ey kuhl, PDS will ich auch mal hin,
> biste mit Auto hin??
> 
> Hast ja top wetter gehabt wa?



naja, war alles dabei, von piss bis sonnenschein aber alles
nur eine Frage der richtigen Bereifung

Jup, sind mitm Auto hin. 380km von Rav. aus.


----------



## Kampfsalat (31. August 2009)

Ach das ist ja ok, hatte zu meinem Urlaubsziel 3000km eine Strecke von RV aus ;-)

Grüße


----------



## Pilatus (31. August 2009)

So, komm grad von der Ravensburger Hütte zurück. Sehr geil!
gefühlte 7h den Berg hoch (ganze 500hm) und dann 20min runter. aber ein Deluxe Trail.
Jetzt bin ich im Arsch. Man wird alt...


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. September 2009)

kurzer bericht aus aichwald: der schelling startet immernoch wie ne 45er magnum und hat natürlich wieder gewonnen


----------



## vnvrum (1. September 2009)

servas...
kommt jemand vo euch auf die eurobikeparty am freitag...? wollen dafür ja erstmals kohle...
da gäbs au no a rider startplatz ticket fürn 4x... kann ja no net fahren...

cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. September 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> kurzer bericht aus aichwald: der schelling startet immernoch wie ne 45er magnum und hat natürlich wieder gewonnen



hattest nen filmer dabei??? und gibts dementsprechend etwas (bilder/movie) von aichwald????

Strecke auch mal ne Reise wert?


----------



## Pilatus (1. September 2009)

vnvrum schrieb:


> servas...
> kommt jemand vo euch auf die eurobikeparty am freitag...?


Klar 


vnvrum schrieb:


> da gäbs au no a rider startplatz ticket fürn 4x... kann ja no net fahren...



Der einzige motivierte hat sich zerbombt.

Aber ein Der Kollege vom Kollegen (seiner Cousine die damals den Stiefbruder verlassen hat) Hätte interesse. Ich frag da mal nach


----------



## vnvrum (1. September 2009)

ne, nur für direkt-Verbombte, Verwanzte, 
mensch, jetzt krieg is aber hin: Verwandte.

was hat das mit Motivation zu tun? reicht es net den restalkohol von der Party abzubauen...?
weiss zwar eh wie immer net was in auf der Eurobike mach. Die Bike-Geräte interessieren mi eh nur an Schuh, vielleicht sieht ma ja andere Geräte...
mal sehn, mal sehn...


----------



## Pilatus (1. September 2009)

Genau so seh ich das auch. Radeln bis Nachmittags und dann gegen 5 auf die â¬-Bike zum Bier trinken...


----------



## vnvrum (1. September 2009)

das klingt nach *vor*schlag. 
plan hattest ja no nie... ;-) so siehts aus. 

aber du weisst, du bist schwabe: 2EUR/Bier... das ist scho _VIEL_

und jetzt kon spruch, die hab i scho zur genüge.





und langsam reiten, sonst muss jauquline wieder kotzen... des hast vo diner raserei. how


----------



## Pilatus (1. September 2009)

Zahlst du etwa auf der â¬-bike fÃ¼r Bier? Dann machst du was falsch...
Ausserdem 2â¬ pro Bier ist doch kein Problem. Man hats ja.


----------



## vnvrum (2. September 2009)

i bin doch no jung. I machs wies Jungvolk und bring den Wokda und den Gorbatschoffl glei selber mit...
Stimmt, wer hat der hat.
naja, hauptsache i hob vo anderem MEHR und lÃ¤nger sowieso.

(soll i dann au no was positives schreiben: also 2â¬ fÃ¼r EUER Bier-SÃ¼ppchen (also Wasser) ist viel, wenn RICHTIGES BIER (also Fohrenburger aus den ALPEN) um 3,50â¬ kriegst...)
i nemm dann nen 10er Block... bittschÃ¶n.


----------



## Pilatus (2. September 2009)

Als ob die in Xiberg Bier brauen könnten.
Salzburgerland (Stiegl), Hausruck (Zipfer), Innviertel (Rieder Märzen) lass ich  ja noch durchgehen.
Aber vielleicht sollte ich nicht voreingenommen sein, sondern mir vom vnvrum ein Bier mitbringen lassen


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. September 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> hattest nen filmer dabei??? und gibts dementsprechend etwas (bilder/movie) von aichwald????
> 
> Strecke auch mal ne Reise wert?



leider nicht aber die strecke ist der hammer !!! absolute reise wert


----------



## vnvrum (2. September 2009)

Austrian Beeeer: jo des sollt ma machen, bevor an den Taiwan Ständen taiwanesiches Dosenbier kurz vorm Verdurschten runterwürgen musst... des geht gor net.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (2. September 2009)

das klingt nach Deal!


----------



## frireida (4. September 2009)

also, ich hab einen tipp für euch!!! probiert bei den taiwanesen AUF GAR KEINEN FALL irgendwelche in buntes papier eingepackte baonbons, da diese zum teil nach SEETANG ODER ALGEN SCHMECKEN; TEILWEIßE SOGAR DARAUS HERGESTELLT SIND!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vnvrum (4. September 2009)

was host den du...??!!
das sind halt ihre drogen. jedem sei gras...

so, yes YETI is WordChampioon 2009 4x...
gratulation to Jared, well done...


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. September 2009)

jepp wurde höchste zeit...der ewige zweite is endlich da wo er hingehört


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. September 2009)

Graves hat es mehr als verdient, mit Bezug auf das Pech in den vergangenen Jahren doppelt bis dreifach!!!!

Das neue Yeti DJ wird bei mir Einzug halten sowie im kommenden Jahr ein 303 DH. Ja jetzt ist die Katze aus em Sack. 
Ach und en Yeti ARC liegt auch inzwischen rum, also bei mir mein ich. Jetzt dauerts nicht mehr lange und ich darf wieder radeln. Dann hoffe ich auf schönes Wetter damit ich mal wiede mit euch Jungs in Nessi rollern kann.....


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. September 2009)

Fortsetzung heut im XCO. Hatte heut morgen nix anderes zu tun und hab zum Kaffee im Büro dann Freecaster geschaut. Krasse Strecke, vor allem mit so ner CC Schüssel und ja am schönsten nix Absalon, Absalon suck and dopes. Nino Schurter is the men!!!! Schweizer Präzisionsarbeit eben. Tolles Rennen. 

Heut Nessenreben, ihr radelt ich mach Photos oder so und komm zum blöd labbern?


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. September 2009)

hört sich gut an...wann bist du oben ?  fitze du kommsch au


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. September 2009)

So gegen 14 Uhr!


----------



## Pilatus (5. September 2009)

aso, das kÃ¶nnte man auch machen. wollte eigentlich auf die â¬-bike, das Rennen anschauen. ich frag mal was die kollegen machen wollen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thirty8 (5. September 2009)

Liebe Radlers,

Verkaufe mein Specialized Demo 8 Pro!

- Frame: 
Größe M
             Farbe Silber

- Parts:  
 Fox 40 RC2
Shimano Saint
Sram x9
             Manitou Swinger + Titanfeder
AVID Code vorn Hayes 9 hinten
Mavic ex 721 laufräder mit der klassischen 
             Specialized Stout Nabe
             Thomson Elite Stattelstütze
             NC 17 Sudpin 3 S Pro Treter
             ...
             Es liegt noch ein niegelnagel neuer Lagersatz bei!

VH: 1300.-

Anschaun Lohnt sich!
Meldet euch!

Max Bleicher
Tel: 0751/5699899
Mobil:01757534310


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. September 2009)

So ich war heut in Nessi mit Voodoo spazieren. Strecke ist trocken bzw. wenns heut nacht nicht mehr regnet und morgen auch wieder sonnig ist, staubtrocken. Also evtl. morgen nochmal nen Anlauf zwecks Photosession????


----------



## Kampfsalat (5. September 2009)

So neues Bike ist da, 

ich schau ma bei euch vorbei wenn irgendwo ne gaudi ist....


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2009)

Dann gehen wir heute rollern? Ich mach mich auch hübsch ür die fotos...
Wann?


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. September 2009)

jo ich durfte gestern heimlaufen nach plattfuß überhalb basilika...das sollt heut besser klappen 

achja Steve Peat ist Weltmeister


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. September 2009)

PEATY rockt!!! 

ja dann hoffentlich heut ohne platten in Nessenreben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2009)

Also, wann wollen wir uns treffen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. September 2009)

14 uhr in nessenreben oder du holst mich vorher bei mir ab


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2009)

na gut. kurz vor 2 bei dir.


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. September 2009)

tip top men !


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2009)

Foddoooos!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. September 2009)

foddoooos kommen später, viel später. aber kommen!!!


----------



## Pilatus (6. September 2009)

laaaangweiiiiiligg!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (6. September 2009)

nee, musst grad bei freecaster die läufe vom DH Race anschauen und durchsuchen. 

@Fabian: Barel fuhr nicht einmal mit normalen knieschonern oder ner orthese. Ich glaub den Arzt brauch ich auch! Aber ich meinte auch, er lässt sein Knie erst im Winter richten und hatt es eben über spezielles Training zum Muskelaufbau soweit stabilisiert, dass er das OK vom Arzt bekommen hatte. Sowas meinte ich gehört zu haben während dem Rennen in Maribor.


----------



## Pilatus (7. September 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Foddoooos!


Foddoooos!!


----------



## Pilatus (7. September 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Foddoooos!!



Foddoooos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (7. September 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Foddoooos!!!



Foddoooos!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (7. September 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Foddoooos!!!!



Foddoooos!!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. September 2009)

Der Takt is net synchron ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (7. September 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Foddoooos!!!!!



Foddoooos!!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (7. September 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Foddoooos!!!!!!



Foddoooos!!!!!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. September 2009)

10 minutos....


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. September 2009)




----------



## Pilatus (7. September 2009)

Na endlich!!!
Sehr cool!


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. September 2009)

sehr dicke fotos tobi...du bis mittlerweile echt ein könner !  wir müssen mal big bike foto session machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kampfsalat (8. September 2009)

Yea kuhl, beim nächsten mal komm ich auch ma vorbei, bike+cam ;-)


----------



## Firip (8. September 2009)

moin moin

ich bräuchte ein rat von euch???
mir hats gestern mein Tabletop zerrissen und ich hät gern ein neuen satz mantel zum four crossen mit mehr profil als der tabletop.
was für ein matel schlagt ihr da vor???

bis denne gruß philipp


----------



## Pilatus (9. September 2009)

Du wolltest ja nicht tauschen gegen den Mountainking.

links mehr Grip, rechts rollt besser
Conti: Mountain King, Race King, immer in Supersonic weil leichter
Schwalbe: NobbiNic, Rocket Ron, Racing Ralp
Maxxis: Minion, LarssenTT, Crossmark

Vorne was mit Profil, hinten etwas, das rollt.
Ich glaub, och würde RocketRon und RacingRalph holen. und die beiden mit dem verbleibenden Tabletop mischen


----------



## Firip (9. September 2009)

allso hinten tabletop und vorne den RocketRon oder RacingRalph.
und wo bekomm ich den am billigsten her?


----------



## Pilatus (9. September 2009)

Das weiß ich nicht. Ich frag immer meinen Bruder


----------



## Pilatus (10. September 2009)

was geht eigentlich Biketechnisch am Wochenende?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. September 2009)

Noch nix


----------



## Pilatus (10. September 2009)

Wetter wird ja nicht so toll.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (10. September 2009)

Dann müssen wer halt mal wieder nen Stammtisch machen im Schinderhannes zum diskutieren und blöd labbern!!!!


----------



## Kampfsalat (10. September 2009)

Sieht leicht regnerisch aus.

lame.


----------



## Pilatus (10. September 2009)

Als Alternativplan kommt der Schinderhannes in Frage, ja.


----------



## daschwob (12. September 2009)

... also ich war bis grad eben noch am Gardasee, da wars Wetter 1a


----------



## Jochen_DC (13. September 2009)

hier wars auch top...so ich bin nach dem zweiten renndoppelpack an einem we dieses jahr gut am arsch...münchen war der oberhammer...ganz abgefahrenes hochhausrace...aber heut hab ich mich derartig blöd angestellt. ich hab es bis ins große finale beim 4x geschafft...die Aussichten aufs Podest waren verdammt hoch...und was mach ich ? Ich fall 1 Sekunde bevor das Gatter fällt am start um...agroscheiseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## daschwob (14. September 2009)

Montag sucks!

Ich möchte mir übern Winter auch n 4x Radl aufbauen. Hat einer von euch
vllt. noch n paar Teile abzugeben.
Bis jetzt hab ich: Rahmen, Gabel, Bremsen, Lenker.
Also wie siehts aus?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. September 2009)

LRS von Veltec in weiß, schwarz kannst haben. Gruß Tobi


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. September 2009)

sehr geiles filmchen zum event am samstag...ihr habt was verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frireida (16. September 2009)

schade dass man nicht in jedem hochhaus oder komplex ein paar rampen aufstellen  und mal odentlich treppen shredden darf! sehr geil!!!


----------



## TeeWorks (17. September 2009)

cool, aber wie nervig is der glatte boden eigentlich.


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. September 2009)

das is die hölle gewesen...der große haken an der sache...

Red Bull House Rage









4X Maxxis Cup Sulzbach













4X Maxxis Cup Aichwald


----------



## Pilatus (18. September 2009)

so, heute abend trifft sich ein cooler, ein weniger cooler und gar nicht so cooler beim Schinderhannes auf eine Hopfenkaltschale. Wie immer ist jeder willkommen. Ob bekannt oder unbekannt. Hauptsache nicht völlig uncool wie der Robsen.


----------



## Pilatus (18. September 2009)

Update:
20h30 Schinderhannes
Hopfenkaltschale kann man auch als Trainingsvorbereitung nutzen, da Isotonisch. -> viel hilft viel!


----------



## TeeWorks (18. September 2009)

trainingsvorbereitung für welches training? für den großen contest die nächsten 2 wochen in münchen?


----------



## Robsen (18. September 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> so, heute abend trifft sich ein cooler, ein weniger cooler und gar nicht so cooler beim Schinderhannes auf eine Hopfenkaltschale. Wie immer ist jeder willkommen. Ob bekannt oder unbekannt. Hauptsache nicht völlig uncool wie der Robsen.



HALTS MAUL!

I fahr morgen ganz smooth nach schladming und schau mir ma richtige leut beim radeln an...da fahren sogar mädchen besser wie du


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. September 2009)

Ach ne, da fahr ich nach Schladming um was zu tun... den Nachbarn treffen. @Robsen: Zieh dich warm an, ich penn im AQI Hotel im Zielhang, d.h. heut abend wird noch was getrunken, Ausreden lasse ich wie immer nicht gelten!!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. September 2009)

hey tobi und robsen, viel spaß beim zuschauen...die stimmung wird der hammer...tobi, mach viele fotos und besuch den philipp bei sram 

fizze dein tip war cool...der idenditi sieht super aus...das is das was du meinst ?

BB height: 0.9mm* above wheel axle

ich glaub das wird was...der essential schriebt dass er spezielle preise für mdc/sdc cup fahrer hat  da hab ich ja ganz gute karten für nen schlanken taler an nen endlich mal fähigen rahmen zu kommen...und du musst mich dann echt mal fit machen sprungtechnisch etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. September 2009)

@Jochen_DC: Danke werd ich haben. Das mit den Bildern versteht sich von selbst, und nach Philipp hate ich mal ausschau!

Tja Fitze dann kommt ja was auf Dich zu, dann hast mit mir schon 2 Sprungschüler! Wobei ich ja das erste Kapitel nach meinem gekellerten Table in Tettnang schon beendet hab


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. September 2009)

ich hoff ihr redet vom identiti krisis.... wenn ja, sehr sehr nettes Ding


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. September 2009)

genau...besser gesagt der neue krisis sl mit 1700 grämmchen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (19. September 2009)

in poliert, hab ich gesehen.... da geht einem, wie sagt man noch.... Genau, die Eier in der Hose auf!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. September 2009)

yeah in poliert würde er auch am besten zum rest passen...mit schwarzen stickern...yeah baby yeah. nach 4 jahren wird es zeit den pitbull in rente zu schicken.

2 pics noch vom echt ultracoolen red bull house race


----------



## Pilatus (19. September 2009)

Jetzt ist der Double ca. 30cm lang und du bleibst trotzdem mit dem Hinterrad hängen?

BB height, genau das meinte ich. ist etwas höher als "normal"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (19. September 2009)

welcher double...oben ? ich meine ja...

is das soviel hher als normal das das bb height in der höhe stören könnte ?


----------



## TeeWorks (19. September 2009)

echt hurelässige bilders!  ...samma wenn man schon künstliche hindernisse in a haus einbaut, würd sichs net anbieten teppich in die fiesen kurven zu tapen? würd doch viel mehr laune machen oder nid...


----------



## Jochen_DC (19. September 2009)

wär zuviel teppich gewesen...7 stockwerke , fahrzeit 3 minuten...da muss man sowas in kauf nehmen...nä. jahr wohl wieder wenn das passende gebäude gefunden wird  münchen is scho saugeil


----------



## FFM (20. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,


habe mich nun auch endlich mal angemeldet. Hatte bis her nur "heimlich" mitgelesen...

War am Freitag in Kickach mal wieder unterwegs. Es gibt einen neuen Kicke und das Brett übern Baumstamm wurde auch etwas höher gelegt - sehr schön alles.

Gibt es eigentlich noch was in der Richtung in Wgt? Kenne nur noch das Stück hinter der Rößlerhaldehütte...


----------



## Moehf (21. September 2009)

Hallo,

geile Videos, danke!

Gestern bin ich zufällig an der Rößlerhaldehütte runter, leider mehr hinter als auf dem Rad... 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen, wie man hinter dem steilen Stück die Linkskurve um den Baum noch bekommt, da musste ich trotz blockierter Räder absteigen und das Rad in die Botanik schicken.
Hut ab vor euch die da runter fahren und dann auch noch über die Kicker!!

Wenn ihr mal wieder ne Runde dreht, komm ich gerne mal vorbei zum Zuschauen.

Danke


Manuel


----------



## TobyR (21. September 2009)

Servus Manuel
das geht sogar hervorragend ;-) Einfach zentral über dem Rad bleiben, Sattel wenn nötig runter und nicht zu weit nach hinten lehnen. Dann hast Gripp auf dem VR und kannst ganz entspannt da runterzirkeln!
Tobi


----------



## daschwob (21. September 2009)

FFM schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> 
> habe mich nun auch endlich mal angemeldet. Hatte bis her nur "heimlich" mitgelesen...
> ...



...na wennde den kennst, dann fahr doch oben noch n stückchen am Waldrand weiter, da findest dann nochmal so nen kurzen Trail.


----------



## FFM (21. September 2009)

daschwob schrieb:


> ...na wennde den kennst, dann fahr doch oben noch n stückchen am Waldrand weiter, da findest dann nochmal so nen kurzen Trail.



Den kenne ich auch....du meinst wenn nicht ganz zur Hütte hoch fahre, sondern links ausm Wald raus und dann rechts rein in den "Tunnel" - noch irgendwas? 

Alles rund um den Barbarosastein kenne ich auch. Denke ich mal zumindest.


----------



## Moehf (21. September 2009)

TobyR schrieb:


> Servus Manuel
> das geht sogar hervorragend ;-) Einfach zentral über dem Rad bleiben, Sattel wenn nötig runter und nicht zu weit nach hinten lehnen. Dann hast Gripp auf dem VR und kannst ganz entspannt da runterzirkeln!
> Tobi



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, danach bin ich Krankenhaus


----------



## LakeRider (21. September 2009)

TobyR schrieb:


> Servus Manuel
> das geht sogar hervorragend ;-) Einfach zentral über dem Rad bleiben, Sattel wenn nötig runter und nicht zu weit nach hinten lehnen. Dann hast Gripp auf dem VR und kannst ganz entspannt da runterzirkeln!
> Tobi



Sagt der, welcher seine Räder faltet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (22. September 2009)

ganz easy ist es erst wenn viele automatismen entwickelt sind...evt. sollten wir mal ein kleines fahrtechniktraining anbieten. das bringt in meinen augen am meisten. 

wegen der strecke nessenreben. hab heut mal mit der stadt telefoniert und naja das ergebniss ist erstmal bescheiden. mein bauchgefühl sagt mir dass wir mit keiner großen unterstützung rechnen können.

ich bitte dies bei den kommenden wahlen zu berücksichtigen *kleiner scherz*

ich halte euch auf dem laufenden...


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2009)

seit zwei tagen weiß ich, dass wir bald kontakte zu einem Landschaftsgärtner haben.
Konkretes, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## plug (22. September 2009)

es hat bereits im letzten jahr ein fahrtechniktraining im rahmen des sommerferienprogramms stattgefunden. fahrtechniktrainer waren jakobus und ich. übrigens ist meiner erfahrung nach jederzeit mit der unterstützung der stadt weingarten zu rechnen. ich möchte in diesem zusammenhang auf den sehr engagierten thomas pommer verweisen, welcher im stadtplanungsamt weingarten zu finden ist.

aber dass die stadt wgt dabei nicht mit unzuverlässigen personen zusammenarbeiten möchte ist hierbei zu berücksichtigen und die reaktion auf deine anfrage verständlich.

@pipilatus: wozu brauchst du nen landschaftsgärtner?


----------



## Jochen_DC (22. September 2009)

plug schrieb:


> es hat bereits im letzten jahr ein fahrtechniktraining im rahmen des sommerferienprogramms stattgefunden. fahrtechniktrainer waren jakobus und ich. übrigens ist meiner erfahrung nach jederzeit mit der unterstützung der stadt weingarten zu rechnen. ich möchte in diesem zusammenhang auf den sehr engagierten thomas pommer verweisen, welcher im stadtplanungsamt weingarten zu finden ist.
> 
> aber dass die stadt wgt dabei nicht mit unzuverlässigen personen zusammenarbeiten möchte ist hierbei zu berücksichtigen und die reaktion auf deine anfrage verständlich.
> 
> @pipilatus: wozu brauchst du nen landschaftsgärtner?



 ok das sind gute gründe...du als zuverlässiger fels in der brandung (von welcher strömung überhaupt ?, die der arbeitenden bevölkerung auf dem weg zur arbeit ? ) bist natürlich gern gesehener aktivist.

das fahrtechniktraining hab ich jetzt eher auf die abfahrt mit dem baum bezogen du brain nicht mit der strecke in nessenreben. und da war das training bis 12 jahre...bisschen drüber schätze ich die kollegen hier schon ein ;-)


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2009)

plug schrieb:


> @pipilatus: wozu brauchst du nen landschaftsgärtner?



Die haben einen Bagger und andere Gerätschaften. 

Und wieso hat das Fahrtechniktraining dieses Jahr nicht stattgefunden?


----------



## MaHaHnE (22. September 2009)

Pilatus will sich nur seine Arschhaare mal richten lassen 
Und Fitze, wenn Du jemanden für mein Identiti weißt, mal melden. für 590 Euronen geht es weg. Reinhauen!


----------



## Pilatus (22. September 2009)

Wer bitte will so ein hässliches Rad?


----------



## mofata (22. September 2009)

War heut auch da an der Rösslerhaldehütte, habe bereits ein wenig bbei euch mit gelesen. Aber ich hatte auch bissel schiss. bin dann etwas am Anfang abgestiegen und das zumutbare gefahren. Hab aber auch keine Protektoren an nur normalen Helm. Ist aber trotzdem Spitze gewesen, vor allem die vielen kleinen Trails die es in diesem Gebiet noch hat. Wenn so ein Fahrtechniktraining stattfinden würde, wäre ich auch gerne dabei. Da ich auch nie so richtig weiß wie ich mich verhalten soll. Also JochenDC gib dein bestes.


----------



## Pilatus (23. September 2009)

ich sag nix.
hab aber auch schon bier getrunken,,,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vnvrum (23. September 2009)

Zum Anlass:

http://www.hurni-heizungen.ch/Luis.htm

Alle sind willkommen...
Hoffe man sieht sich dort.

cu vnvrum


----------



## daschwob (23. September 2009)

Mahlzeit,

ich werde am Sonntag nach Albstadt fahren und habe vllt. noch
nen Platz im Auto frei. Wenn jemand interesse hat, kann er sich
ja mal melden.
greetz d.


----------



## FFM (23. September 2009)

War gestern auch wieder unterwegs - Rößlerhalde - Butzenberg - Kickach! Wann fahrt ihr so immer? Bin meistens ziemlich alleine unterwegs....

Albstadt wollte ich mir auch noch anschauen, allerdings ist es dieses Wochenende schwierig. Sind ja auch Wahlen ;-)


----------



## Jochen_DC (24. September 2009)

weiß jemand von euch wieviel brechsand kostet ? und wieviel würde man für die bahn oben brauchen ?


----------



## daschwob (24. September 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> weiß jemand von euch wieviel brechsand kostet ? und wieviel würde man für die bahn oben brauchen ?



ööhm Bahn? Du meinst Nessenreben?? Ziemlich viel, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Pilatus (25. September 2009)

350m*1,5m*0,05m = 26,25m³ -> 30m³ sollte sich ausgehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greatgonzo (25. September 2009)

servs,
bin neu hier,
paar sachen zu mir, hab dieses früh jahr angefangen mit richtigem mountainbiken, doch solangsam gefällt mir das verhältnis bei touren nicht mehr, über 2 stunden auf nen berg fahren und dann nur 10 oder 15min abfahrt.
war jetzt ein paar mal in nieratz doch irgend wie find ich die bahn schlecht, ist irgend wie kein richtiger flow trin.
hab mal bei youtube nach nessenreben und kickach geschaut und ich glaub das könnt mir schon eher gefallen.

will mir das morgen mal anschauen. deshalb wollt ich fragen ob von euch morgen jemand fährt und mir die anfahrts geschwindigkeiten einbisschen vorgibt um nicht in den löchern zu landen oder trüberhinaus zu "fliegen", und eine genauere wegbeschreibung um es zu finden, komm aus richtung leutkirch. bin übrigends 20jahre alt.


hoffe es meldet sich noch jemand.
haut rein
gonzo


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. September 2009)

ja ich bin morgen oben in nessenreben ab ca. 14 uhr. du musst imgrunde nur das freibad weingarten finden und auf dem parkplatz des freibads richtung wald gehen. die strecke ist hinter einem wall. es geht eine kleine kiesrampe zum start hoch.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (27. September 2009)

Bin zurück. Urlaub war super, viele schöne Trails gefunden fürs nächste mal Südtirol. Schladming war der Hammer, Stimmung während des 4x Finals hätte besser sein können.  Aber während des DH Final Runs wars geil. Ich selbst bin die kpl. Strecke vom Ziel bis zum Start abgelaufen. Und was soll ich sagen, ich müsste an vielen vielen Stellen schieben oder auf em Arsch runterrutschen. Die haben den Status Pro mehr als verdient. Die Passagen in Schladming im Wald sind abartig steil und verwurzelt und zum Teil so ausgefahren, dass ich nicht wusste "wo da runter!"""

Bilder gibts spätestens Dienstag, hab über 200 gemacht und muss erstmal schauen! Sind noch nicht einmal auf em MacBook druff.

Ach so, hab im AQI übernachtet... Peaty sieht echt harmlos und gelangweilt aus morgens im Hotel. Sam Hill ist noch kleiner als gedacht!!! Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei, evtl. dann mehr von dem Rest aus em Schussental an Bord!!!

Zu mir selbst, Knie funktioniert super nach unzähliglen Wanderungen, keine Schmerzen etc. Evtl Comeback auf em Pitbull in Nessenreben im Oktober!!!! 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. September 2009)

super Bericht...du warst im selben Hotel wie Peat und Hill ? Wie geil...und die Strecke is echt so derb ? Ich hab gehört die soll wie Todtnau sein nur geiler und länger :0

Nä. Jahr bin ich dabei...dieses Jahr wars wegen Bürostreß net drin...

Auf Deine Fotos bin ich schonmal gespannt 

knie hört sich suuuuuuuuuper an...da kann man ja echt noch rollern im goldenen oktober


----------



## Pilatus (28. September 2009)

Das freut mich, daß der Tobi wieder radeln will. aber das ganze erinnert an unseren alten kameraden Schtäls. groß den rückzug anmelden alle fahrräder zu horenden preisen verkaufen und dann nach knap zweieinhalb wochen schon wieder auf dem rad sitzen. 

Ich war dafür grad 2 Tage in Bischoffsmais. Und das Giant rockt richtig. und die dicken Raifen noch vielmehr. einfach draufhalten.

Aber was für bewussteinserweiternde Mittel haben die beim Bau von "You go first" benutzt? Ich glaub ich wollte kein einziges Hindernis fahren..


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. September 2009)

Wieso, hab nix verkauft, außerm Downhiller und sage und schreibe 2 neue Räder sind dazu gekommen. Hatte übrigens deinen Mitbewohner in Planai getroffen! Bennj oder???


----------



## Pilatus (28. September 2009)

ja, der Benni. Hat er schon erzählt.
Was für zwei neue Räder? Daer Asphaltschneider und? 
ich wollt dich auch nur provozieren 
Wir sind grad schon wieder am Party machen. ich kann nicht mehr...


----------



## Jochen_DC (28. September 2009)

fitze reiss dich doch mal zam...is erst halb neun und schon wieder alle schotten dicht ?...alter...


----------



## Pilatus (29. September 2009)

heute bin ich nur noch müde. mit ohne betrunken.


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2009)

übrigens 265 gramm für die pedaleros stimmen tatsächlich. habs mit meiner waage daheim auch nochmal nachgewogen. kann mir kaum vorstellen dass die bodenkontakt überleben bei dem gewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (5. Oktober 2009)

machma foddo. ich find die nicht. würd mich interessieren, wie die aussehen


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. Oktober 2009)

http://www.shiftycart.de/a.php/shop...con_TI-MG_Pedale_schwarz-gold_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop


übrigens albstadt ist deluxe...würde dir gefallen...2 sehr flowige strecken...und schön kurz für dich


----------



## Pilatus (5. Oktober 2009)

sieht krass aus, das pedal. dann mal schauen was die können ausser leicht sein


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Oktober 2009)

hier übrigens noch die 4x strecke wolfach und danach die mini dh von albstadt...dann hat leider bei der 2. strecke meine cam gestreikt...mal sehen was da wieder am sack is...

[ame]http://www.vimeo.com/6912303[/ame]


----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2009)

kann das Video erst heute abend anschauen.

für schnell entschlossene: braucht wer was von CRC? heute abend geht eine Bestellung raus.


----------



## Jochen_DC (6. Oktober 2009)

hmm ich bräucht nen helm ...bis wann brauchst du info ?


----------



## Pilatus (6. Oktober 2009)

heute abend wäre nicht schlecht. vielleicht geht sich das auch erst morgen aus. Plan wäre aber heute abend.


----------



## Pilatus (8. Oktober 2009)

Wettercheck. Wie schauts aus?
Komm heute abend heim. Wer fährt wann wo fahrrad?


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. Oktober 2009)

es regnet...was hast denn für ein radl dabei ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (9. Oktober 2009)

ein Dirtjumphardtail, eine Dualrakete und ein All-Mountain/Enduro-light.
Aber ja, es regnet...


----------



## Jochen_DC (9. Oktober 2009)

na mittlerweile hats ja aufgehört...what shall we do tomorrow with you drunken sailor ?


----------



## Robsen (10. Oktober 2009)

Moin....da es regnet geh ich jetzt mal nach Kickach raus und mach ne schlammschlacht.

Aloha


----------



## bikingarni (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich geh morgen nach Todtnau, kommt wer mit?


----------



## Jochen_DC (10. Oktober 2009)

morgen is dh rennen in albstadt


----------



## Pilatus (13. Oktober 2009)

wie war das Rennen? 
Hier ist ja auch gar nix mehr los...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (13. Oktober 2009)

bin net hin...hab die scheiß regenreifen nicht auf die felge bekommen...im nachinein bin ich eigentlich froh..ein kollege hat bei der einen strecke die hälfte geschoben weil vor lauter matsch das rad sich nicht mehr gedreht hat...bei den pro's hat falco gewonnen, benji sessler (sieger nessenreben 09) wurde 2.


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. Oktober 2009)

so ein haufen dirt kiddies an ner bushaltestelle...das wetter is doch für was gut muahahahah

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=On1drhgxGWU"]YouTube - 18 4525 Driver soaks children at Plymouth bus stop[/ame]


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. Oktober 2009)

gibts hier vllt. en paar leute, die ab und an lust und laune hätten ne kleine Tour zu fahren und dabei die verschiedensten Trails etc auszuchecken? mal so richtig die Räder schmutzig machen? Wäre doch bestimmt witzig und die meisten hier sind ja Enduro/Allmoutain/Freeridetourer- technisch gut ausgestattet. 

War nur mal so ne Idee....


----------



## TobyR (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo StinkyPrimoRV

wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Oktober 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> gibts hier vllt. en paar leute, die ab und an lust und laune hätten ne kleine Tour zu fahren und dabei die verschiedensten Trails etc auszuchecken? mal so richtig die Räder schmutzig machen? Wäre doch bestimmt witzig und die meisten hier sind ja Enduro/Allmoutain/Freeridetourer- technisch gut ausgestattet.
> 
> War nur mal so ne Idee....



sehr gute idee mal wieder...ich wär auf jedenfall dabei


----------



## Pilatus (18. Oktober 2009)

meldung!


----------



## FFM (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich komme auch mit...


----------



## Jochen_DC (18. Oktober 2009)

das wär doch mal ne ordentliche tourenstärke ...super...bisschen besser als das wetter heut darfs aber ruhig sein


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (18. Oktober 2009)

hört sich gut an... leider bin ich nächstes wochenende nicht in ravensburg. aber am wochenende rund um den 1.11. könnte man ja mal schauen was geht. somit könnte man auch ne tour mit abschliessendem essen bei mir verbinden. Denn an dem besagten Wochenende ist das alljährliche Schlachtfest, mit Blut- und Leberwurst, Kesselfleisch und alles was dazu gehört.

Das gute Landbier fliesst ja inzwischen in strömen aus em Bierhahn.

So viel von mir.. und jetzt wünsch ich nen guten Start in die neue Woche...

Gruß der Tobi


----------



## FFM (19. Oktober 2009)

Das letzte Oktober Wochenende, bin ich auch da....Muss nur das Wetter einigermaßen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daschwob (19. Oktober 2009)

... am letzten Oktoberwe. kann ich zwar nicht, bin aber sonst
für jede Tour zu haben, von mir aus aber auch Gehrenberg oder
so


----------



## Pilatus (19. Oktober 2009)

ann aber schon so mit gemütlich den Berghoch.
So Fit-Fukker-Scheissse ist nix für mich.
Muss ich den Semislick hinten dann wechseln?


----------



## Pilatus (23. Oktober 2009)

So, welche Räder soll ich für's Woe mitnehmen? 2 kann ich mitnehmen von 3
Dual
Tour 
DH
kreuzen sie bitte an. Einsendeschluss ist Freitag 1400.


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Oktober 2009)

x dual
und
x dh


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Oktober 2009)

@Pilatus: natürlich Tour mit gemütlich Berg-Hoch, weil ich nix fit dank SommerKnieOpLoch, aber das wird schon.... eben Biertrinkertempo beim bergauf radeln


----------



## Pilatus (23. Oktober 2009)

Joa, denk auch Tour. MEin DHler bekommt nächste Woche ein Update und die Bremse ist auch nicht fit. Wie lange hat Todtnau auf?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (23. Oktober 2009)

lt. Fabian noch bis 01.11. diesen Jahres. 

Dieses Wochenende ist aber bei mir keine Tour drin, da ich in München bin


----------



## Pilatus (23. Oktober 2009)

Dann nehm ich doch den DHler mit?
Was meint denn das Wetter?


----------



## Jochen_DC (23. Oktober 2009)

e4s pisst...aber todtnau klingt gut...hätte auch noch paar punkte abzugeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (24. Oktober 2009)

was is nu mit biken...morgen ?


----------



## FFM (28. Oktober 2009)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## Firip (28. Oktober 2009)

moin moin

Pilatus du wolltes oder willst vielleicht noch n pumptrack in nessenreben in der hütte bauen???
also ich geh morgen mal zum Thomas Prommer von der stadt und frag ob wir da was bauen dürfen.
ich meld mich dann morgen noch mal wenn ich neues weiß.

tschau


----------



## Robsen (28. Oktober 2009)

genug vom bauen.

was zum gaffen.




einmal poser, immer poser


----------



## Firip (28. Oktober 2009)

ich hab grob mal an sowas in der art gedacht aber des könne wir ja dann noch besprechen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Oktober 2009)

@Robsen: Hattest da die 80er Jahre 3D-Kino-Porno-Brille auf der Nase. Dein Bike erinnert mich an die 80er Jahre Skioverall´s




aber letztenendes musses dir gefallen und nicht dem rest.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (29. Oktober 2009)

ich schau mir das gleich mal leif an...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Oktober 2009)

wie jetzt, du bist in RV...

Kaffee vor Ort bei Babsi??? Ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## Robsen (29. Oktober 2009)

Wir haben auch Kuchen. Aber mein rad steht zuhause. sag ich gleich im voraus, nicht das heist: seggl sag doch was


----------



## Pilatus (29. Oktober 2009)

seggl, sag doch was!


----------



## thirteen TRE (29. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

wie schauts am Wochenende mit ner Tour aus?

Ich bin auch wieder zurück auf dem Rad.

Gruß Jakob


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit,

fürs Wochenende stehen die Zeichen gut für ne Tour, soweit ich das heut mit em Herrn Fitze bequatscht hab. Er hat auch die richtigen Räder dabei 

Tourenvorschläge??? Aber Vorsicht, ich bin noch nicht wieder fit


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Oktober 2009)

@Pilatus: Wetter für Todtnau morgen sieht bombe aus. Und mein SX auch:


----------



## Pilatus (29. Oktober 2009)

Oder sollten wir doch erst am Samstag nach Todtnau. Dafür morgen Vormittag eine gemütliche Tour?
Das würde etwas besser in meinen Terminkalender passen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (29. Oktober 2009)

wär ich auch dafür...bin samstag auch in todtnau...allerdings über nacht wegen party und so 

stinky: dein sx is pervers geil

robsen: egal wie die felgen aussehen das rad is trotzdem erste sahne


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. Oktober 2009)

Samstag kann ich touren, mehr ist nicht drin. Dann ohne mich Todtnau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Oktober 2009)

Todtnau mit em SX-Trail rockt wie die Sau.... 

Gute Besserung Fitze, ich hoffe Du bist morgen wieder tourentauglich???


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Oktober 2009)

erzählmal ?  wie is der unterschied zum richtigen dh bike ? wioe is der zustand der strecken ? was is dem fitze passiert ? fragen über fragen ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Oktober 2009)

na auf jeden fall ist das ding wendiger und agiler, was mir ganz gut gefallen hat... bei dicken dingern wie z.b. im Hasstunnel oder weiter oben das stück nach der trettpasage vermisst man höchstens mal die 4 cm weniger federweg, aber ansonsten kann ich das SX-Trail nur loben, hat wahnsinnig spaß gemacht, vor allem vor dem hintergrund das ich im Mai zum letzten mal gefahren bin und den ganzen sommer über verletzt war... auch meine Fitness hat sich gebessert... Waren verkehrsbedingt erst um ca. 13 Uhr am Start und ich hab dann trotzdem noch 5 Fahrten gemacht!!!!

Strecke ist für Ende der Saison super würd ich sagen, in die anlieger rein tun sich ab und an mal dicke löcher auf, aber ansonsten  hoch


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (30. Oktober 2009)

Fahr morgen aber unbedingt noch die Wildride, nicht den ersten Teil aber den im Wald. Da liegt so viel Laub das du nichts erkennst, aber Todtnaugänger wissen ja wo es lang geht und somit kannst es trotzdem voll laufen lassen.... Macht Spaß wie sau.... Vorsicht, Lift ist so lahm wie immer und da könnte es frisch werden!!!!
Hatte Beinlinge dran 2 Trikots und en Pulli überm Protektor, dass hat gereicht!


----------



## Jochen_DC (30. Oktober 2009)

geil das hör ich gern...freu mich schon auf morgen


----------



## Pilatus (31. Oktober 2009)

Der Tobi, der alte Hund, ist mit dem SX schneller als mit dem DH! Da stimmt was nicht...

In dem Stück zwischen den beiden Tretpassagen im Oberen Drittel lag in der Landung des doppelten Drop eine Wurzel. Ich bin in der Luft noch ausgewichen, aber die Drecksau hat nach mir gegriffen und mir in der Landung den Lenker aus der Hand gerissen. Dann auf dem Rücken gelandet und mir trotz Protektor das Becken geprellt. 
Ich hab mich nicht an meinen eigenen Grundsatz gehalten: *Fallt nicht hin, das tut nur weh*. Das hab ich jetzt davon...


----------



## Robsen (31. Oktober 2009)

Da meine Wochenendplanung grad eben übern haufen geworfen wurde, hab ich mich zum radeln morgen entschlossen.

Nur die frage womit wohin??? Was machen die Touren-Ambitionen der Kuchenesser?

Oder stupides moshen am Gehrenberg um meine Laufräder mal zu testen?

Wie schaugts?


----------



## TobyR (31. Oktober 2009)

Servus Robi

wie wärs mit ner Tour morgen? Nessi und Hirschgehege ?
Gruss Tobi


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Oktober 2009)

ganz gemütliche Tour und ich bin dabei!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (31. Oktober 2009)

klingt ganz gut.

@F*@#ing Neighbor: wann bist startklar??

Was macht der trinker?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (31. Oktober 2009)

Was der fitze macht weiß ich nicht! Ich selbst könnte ab 14.30 Uhr!!!


----------



## Robsen (31. Oktober 2009)

klingt gut da ich grad am trinken bin.

lass uns morgen mal funken, bzw ich komm nach dem bäcker gerödel bei dir vorbei.


Übrigens:


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. November 2009)

Aufgepasst und zugehört:

*HEUTE, geg. 14.30 UHR, Treffpunkt: Bike-Studio Wgt., gemütliche Tour*

wer nicht kommt ist selber schuld!

CU der Stinky alias Tobi


----------



## Robsen (1. November 2009)

Jepp, klingt super.

gemütliches einrollern und spassiges Trailfahren.

Bis später.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. November 2009)

Mei, des war schee!!!! Hoffe auf baldige Wiederholung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (1. November 2009)

sobald mein enduro komplett ist bin ich mit von der party...mann war das ein bombenwetter...wielang seit ihr gefahren ? war die speed moderat ?


----------



## Robsen (1. November 2009)

Waren knapp 2 stunden unterwegs. effektiv aber nur 1,5 stunden fahrzeit. mussten ein paar mal anhalten weil so ein kleiner wadenbeisser vorhatte sich mit tobis rad zu paaren.

aber sonst wars ganz smooth.


----------



## Firip (1. November 2009)

so es gibt leider noch nichts neues ob wir des pumptrack in der hütte bauen dürfen.
der thomas prommer wollte mir eig schon am freitag bescheid geben hab aber noch nichts von ihm gehört

bis denne


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (1. November 2009)

Ja aber auf em Weg zur ersten kleinen Abfahrt hat er sich an deines gehängt!

tempo war moderat, aber ich stoss halt auch sehr schnell an Grenzen und dann gibts doch noch en paar Dinge gegen die sich mein Knie wehrt!!!! Aber das wird auch noch besser!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (1. November 2009)

hört sich sehr relaxed an...ich hoff beim nä. mal bin ich dabei...


achja...was soll ein pumptrack in der dunklen hütte bringen ?


----------



## Pilatus (2. November 2009)

Das ist das Problem. in der Hütte gibt es keinen Strom. Somit auch kein Licht. 
Ansonsten wäre das sehr geil!


----------



## Pilatus (2. November 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> @Pilatus, gib mir 1 Jahr Zeit gleiche Uhrzeit gleiche Strecke, und ich fahr dich mit meinem zukünftigen Intense M6 in Grund und Boden... Beschäftige dich schonmal mit der Überlegung welches Hobby dir besser steht... Zum bsp. Biertrinken



Haha!
Tobi, das war vor über 2,5 Jahren. Haben wir da um was gewettet?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. November 2009)

HAHA!

Hoffentlich nicht, brauch wohl länger wie 2,5 Jahre, bzw. dass wird in dem Leben eh nix mehr.

Das war bestimmt ne längere Pöbbelei, oder???


----------



## Pilatus (2. November 2009)

Das war zu der Zeit als der Thread noch eine einzige Pöbelei war...


----------



## Firip (2. November 2009)

ja des ist n problem aber wenn man die zwei Tore auf macht dann müsst man genug Licht haben.Des müsst man halt mal ausprobieren.
Aber bis jetzt hat sich der Thomas eh noch net gemeldet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (2. November 2009)

Ja, da wurde nur gepöbelt und außerdem hatten wir uns bis zu dieser Pöbelei, glaub ich zumindest, zuvor nie gesehen... Geschweige denn, ein Bierchen getrunken!!!

Ich war grad vorhin beim Robsen, sicher ist noch nix, aber evtl. am Wochenende mal bei gutem Wetter an Gurten zum radeln?!?


----------



## Jochen_DC (2. November 2009)

Firip schrieb:


> ja des ist n problem aber wenn man die zwei Tore auf macht dann müsst man genug Licht haben.Des müsst man halt mal ausprobieren.
> Aber bis jetzt hat sich der Thomas eh noch net gemeldet.



bei mir hat er sich gemeldet...o-email 'Sie würden auch am liebsten in den Schuppen einen Pump-Trail oder andere Übungselemente einbauen zum Training über den Winter. Das geht aber leider nicht. Zum Unterstellen oder wie Festivitäten wie euer Jubiläum ist das eine gute Möglichkeit, aber eine feste Installation soll nicht eingebaut werden.'

achja ich hab noch 2 bilder aus todtnau...daslicht is irgendwie abgefahren


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

hier muss wieder mehr gepöbelt werden. so wie früher!

Der Jochen, die alte Luftpumpe, springt den Einstieg? und das in dem fortgeschrittenen Alter? Nicht schlecht...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

Was macht der Rücken, du Wurzelteppichfetischist???


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

Tut immernoch weh. Das gefällt mir gar nicht. wollte ja am Samstag-Montag zum Schneebretteln. Mal schauen was das gibt...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

Also sollte aus dem Schneebretteln nix werden kommt hier mein Alternativvorschlag!

ACHTUNG

Videoabend in der Goldenen Uhr oder neben an, kommt immer drauf an wo grad die größere Klotze steht  
Bikefilme gibts hier und Bier ja eh 

Also Fitze, für Abwechslung wäre gesorgt!

Gute Besserung nach Ried


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

Danke, 
Aber Hütte ist gebucht. Sonst wird es eben ein Spazierwochenende. 
Aber eventuell kurzfristig am Donnerstagabend?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

Ne, Donnerstagabend bin ich am arbeiten und hier ist in jedem Raum was anderes!!! Aber es kommen ja noch mehr kalte, dunkle Winterabende wo man nicht weiß wohin mit der Zeit!!!
Bis dahin kann ich ja meine DVD Kollektion noch aktualisieren....


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

Apropos DVD, könntest du mal Sicherheitskopien auf meiner Festplatte anlegen? nur für den Fall, daß dein Rechner mal abraucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

ich hab zum glück sicherheitskopien auf ner externen *großer wink mit em Zaunpfahl*


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

Safty First! die könnte natürlich auch Schaden nehmen.

Hier ist es grad so langweilig...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

hier auch, ich wart jetzt noch bis 14.30 Uhr, hoff das dann immer noch die Sonne scheint und schieb dann mal mein SX den Wald hoch


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

Na da wünsche ich viel Spaß!


----------



## Robsen (3. November 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> noch mehr kalte, dunkle Winterabende wo man nicht weiß wohin mit der Zeit!!!



Mit der Helmlampe Radfahren wäre auch ne alternative.

Heut abend siehts übrigens gut aus. denk mal das ich bis 18.30 wieder in wgt bin. Wetter passt ja bestens. und dann wird gerockt


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

Heut abend müsst ihr ohne mich auskommen, komm definitiv nicht vor 20 Uhr aus em Geschäft, drum geh ich heut mittag schonmal shredden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Fire (3. November 2009)

Mal ne Frage zwischendurch. Was gibts denn in Weingarten für Strecken und wo?


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

Kommt drauf an was du suchst?
Kickach -> Freeride (Sollte man aber anscheinend im Moment wegen Förster meiden)
Nessenreben -> 4X/Dirt
Der ganze Wald um Nessenreben rum bietet einiges um auf einer Tour Spaß zu haben.


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


>



Ist das eigentlich der Hasstunnel? Auf der Suche nach Bildern von meiner *********wurzel bin ich ein paarmal über komische Bilder gestolpert die ich nicht zuordnen konnte. Das ist ja übel!


----------



## X-Fire (3. November 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an was du suchst?
> Kickach -> Freeride (Sollte man aber anscheinend im Moment wegen Förster meiden)
> Nessenreben -> 4X/Dirt
> Der ganze Wald um Nessenreben rum bietet einiges um auf einer Tour Spaß zu haben.



Ja cool da würd ich mich gern euch mal anschließen, wenn ich wieder fit bin und darf


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

Mensch Fitze, des isch doch it der Hasstunnel. Des ischs Wurzelfeld, was oin überhaupt it bremst!!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

Da ja Todtnau im moment wieder richtig Schlagzeilen macht, möcht ich mal eines meiner Lieblingsbilder welches ich im letzten Jahr gemacht hab posten. Ich hoff doch sehr, dass man dort nächstes Jahr wieder fahren und knipsen kann!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

Aso. Gibts Fotos vom Hasstunnel?
Warum springt der Typ auf deinem Foto eigentlich ab?


----------



## Jochen_DC (3. November 2009)

1. Hasstunnel

2. weil Poser...

zu 1


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

Da sprangen fast alle ab, die hatten auch ne interessante Art in den kommenden Abschnitt mit dem Betongedöns einzufahren. Aber der Typ kann was und ist sauschnell.
Wiesensprung:



@Jochen_DC: Hattest du nicht noch mit dem geredet, nachdem du das Bild gesehen hattest???


----------



## Pilatus (3. November 2009)

ich kenn mich irgendwie null aus auf der Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (3. November 2009)

Noch mal en Bild zum Haastunnel, bis nächstes Jahr kennst dich aus!!!


----------



## Firip (3. November 2009)

hat jemand lust am samstag oder sonntag nach wangen in niratzpark zu gehen???
ich würd da gern noch n paar runden drehen und alleine ist des so langweilig.

bis denne


----------



## Pilatus (4. November 2009)

ich bin nicht da, sonst gerne.


----------



## FFM (4. November 2009)

Servus Zusammen,


war ja ein Bombenwochenende. Habe leider zu spät von eurem Treff am Sonntag erfahren, sonst wäre ich dabei gewesen.

Fährt ihr irgendwer ein schwarzes Kona? Der ist mir nämlich entgegen gekommen.

Cheers,
René


----------



## Jochen_DC (4. November 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Da sprangen fast alle ab, die hatten auch ne interessante Art in den kommenden Abschnitt mit dem Betongedöns einzufahren. Aber der Typ kann was und ist sauschnell.
> Wiesensprung:
> 
> 
> ...



ja das is doch der lieberherr...mittlerweile team yeti und top ten in europa...und megabescheiden...er meinte er fährt 'normal '


----------



## Pilatus (4. November 2009)

Das ist auch der gleiche Poser, der bei dem anderen Bild unerklärlicherweise abspringt


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (4. November 2009)

Ob Poser oder nicht, der hat was drauf, ich nicht!!!

Der Reim zum Donnerstag


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. November 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> der hat was drauf, ich nicht!!!



mach dich mal nicht schlechter als Du bist...die meisten wirst trotzdem schnupfen können 

fitse: unerklärbar ist es nicht...er springt ab und landet dahinter in einer leichten schräge die das rad nochmal beschleunigt...der weiß was er tut...trust me


----------



## Pilatus (5. November 2009)

Das denk ich schon, daß er weiß was er tut.
Nur hab ich letzte Woche keine Schräge gesehen, in die es sich gelohnt hätte reinzuspringen.
Ist aber auch egal.

PÖBELN!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oro (5. November 2009)

Hi i such ein par leute zu bike gehen (FR) komme aus altshausen bei wind und wetter . kent jemand trails in umgebung von altshausen ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. November 2009)

in und um althausen wüsst ich nix, aber schau doch ab und an hier rein, so wie am sonntag wird immer spätestens am abend zuvor bekannt gegeben ob wir ne tour starten!!!

@Fitze: Bist schon zurück, wenn ja, komm halt mal auf en Bier  vorbei!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (5. November 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Nur hab ich letzte Woche keine Schräge gesehen, in die es sich gelohnt hätte reinzuspringen.
> 
> 
> PÖBELN!!!



bei deinen streckenkenntnissen von todtnau wundert das mich gar nicht...du erkennst ja nichtmal offene scheunentore in todtnau 

jawohl pöbelt den pöbel zu boden


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (5. November 2009)

vllt. solltest du mal das Visier am Phobia weiter hochschieben, dann klappts auch mit dem sehen von kleinen Wurzeln!!!!

ich bin nur dem Pöbelaufruf gefolgt!

YES I CAN!!!!!


----------



## Robsen (7. November 2009)

He Vorberger,

wie siehts morgen aus?


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. November 2009)

wie schauts bei dir morgen zeitlich aus robsen ? wir haben so an 12 uhr gedenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen (7. November 2009)

bist du auch am start?

12 würde passen.


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. November 2009)

ja logan


----------



## Robsen (7. November 2009)

Dann wäre 12 uhr beim Tobi doch ideal als treffpunkt.

Taugt euch des?


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. November 2009)

ich denk das bekommen wir hin ...aber wir düsen schon nach bregenz oder ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. November 2009)

oh je, 12 Uhr
na dann drückt mir mal die daumen das ich weg kann...


----------



## Robsen (7. November 2009)

Bregenz => Ja.

wäre 13 uhr besser und für euch auch noch OK?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (7. November 2009)

ja, umso später umso besser

habt ihr euch mal die wettervorhersagen rein gezogen.... nur so am rande erwähnt!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (7. November 2009)

hoffentlich mal nicht das das so kommt...hab was von schneefall ab 800 meter gesehen...ja in dem fall orientieren wir uns an dir...was wär denn ideal oder kann man das gar net sagen ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. November 2009)

Schade das ich nicht früher weg kann, sonst hätte ich dieses hier vorgeschlagen!!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

jepp das wär auch mal wieder cool...aber rennt ja net weg...wann kannst du heut los ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. November 2009)

das ist ne gute frage, ich werd mich weg machen können zwischen 13 und 14 Uhr. Bike wird später schonmal vorbereitet, nur für was????
ne nette kleine Tour, Kickach ballern, Nessenreben Trail suche, oder Pfänder rocken???

Fragen über Fragen, wer, wie, was, wieso, weshalb, warum.... wer nicht fragt bleibt dumm!!!!!


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

hmm prob für mich ist dass fürs enduro das vr fehlt...hab ich erst wieder nächste oder übernä. woche. und mit dem gt fährt sich ne tour so schleppend ;-). dasselbe gilt für vorbergers vpfree ;-)...pfänder wär schon cool aber das wetter noch alles andere als einladend


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. November 2009)

Gehrenberg???
dann wird halt geschoben, dient aber der Fitness im Fitnessarmen Winter... Außer man zählt sich zu Wintersportlern!!!


----------



## Robsen (8. November 2009)

Klingt gut. 

Gehrenberg ist an einem Stück nicht fahrbar. Dafür gibts noch nen Trail den ihr nochnicht kennt. 

Bin soweit flexibel. Aber das Wetter taugt mir nicht so richtig.


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

bei dem wetter is aber gehrenberg nicht wirklich ideal...was spricht gegen pfänder außer super trails, reichlich höhenmeter, viel spaß und so weiter :>


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. November 2009)

also, pfänder ohne mich, weil ich komm nicht vor 14 uhr weg, das telefon steht nicht still und viele wollen in die Goldene Uhr zum Mittagessen. Tja, that´s life... 
@Robsen: Evtl. wenn dunkel, mit ausreichender Beleuchtung, bzw. spätestens Dienstag, wenn nicht so wie heute!!!!

Also, viel spaß am Pfänder!!!!


----------



## Robsen (8. November 2009)

Wie auch immer, entscheidet euch.

Ich geh jetzt mal mein Rad holen. Wollt grad alles checken und stell fest das es im Laden steht. 

Bis gleich


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

erreich den exil-vorberger nicht...der wird noch pennen...bis er sich meldet kannst ja schonmal dein radl fit machen 

prob ist echt wenn tobi erst um 14 uhr loskann ist es nach einer gehrenberg fahrt dunkel...so richtig fit macht das auch net ;-)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. November 2009)

eben drum, diesen sonntag ohne mich!!!! und die kommenden 2 wochenenden glaub auch, bin dann wieder kpl. einzelkämpfer im geschäft.... juhu....

aber somit nütze ich den frei gewordenen nachmittag und arbeit in meinem ex. zuhause an der entstehende Schrauberbudde weiter, welche nun auch bald ein Harmann/Kardon JBL Surround system Ihr eigen nennen wird... Ihr könnt euch also auf ne kommende DVD Session freuen.  In Zukunft nehm ich aber Eintritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

ich zieh mir jetzt erstmal nwd 10 rein


----------



## Robsen (8. November 2009)

Also, wie is et jetz? Locke schon aus seinem Koma erwacht?

Langsam wird die Zeit knapp.


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

jepp...locke is not reachable at the moment (for this life ?)...mann mann mann


----------



## Robsen (8. November 2009)

Warten nervt!

Ich geh jetzt ne Tour radeln. Wenn wer bock hat um 14.00 am Bike Studio.

DC: nimm doch das VR vom GT in dein Enduro. wird doch passen, oder?

Tobi: 14.00 würdest noch packen aus dem laden zu kommen?


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

ja zur not passt das schon...sind halt eher walzen...aber seis drum...bevor gar nix geht 

edit: oh mann ich muss dann auch noch die scheiben umschrauben...was ein dreck...


----------



## Robsen (8. November 2009)

Is doch egal. Hauptsache grip. und vom Tempo wirds eh smooth.

Tobi, wie ists bei dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

na dann brauch ichwohlkaum ein enduro wenns eh smooth wird...ich bau net das halbe bike deswegen auseinand...ich komm mit dem gt  du mit dem session 88 ?


----------



## thirteen TRE (8. November 2009)

Ich würde auch mit kommen!

1400 bleibts dabei?

Gruß Jakob


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

coole sache jakob...jepp bitte pünktlich bei den temperaturen ist langes stehen glaub ich zum kotzen


----------



## daschwob (8. November 2009)

hm, blöd, ich hätte auch bock gehabt, pack das aber nimma
bis 1400


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. November 2009)

Nehmt bitte en Handy mit! Ich meld mich!!!!!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (8. November 2009)

Möcht hier nochmals die Idee des Pumptracks aufgreifen. Halle dürfte ja schwierig sein und bleiben! da viel mir die Trainingsline hinter unserer Strecke in Nessenreben ein. Da könnte man doch en recht schönes schnelles, für jedermann fahrbares, Pumptrack oval entstehen lassen.
Was haltet ihr davon???


----------



## Jochen_DC (8. November 2009)

so war das geil heut...das laub is zwar mittlerweile höllisch rutschig sowie auch diese holzrampen hat uns aber nicht wirklich abgehalten ziemlich das gas stehen zu lassen...nur bergauf ist das gt immernoch die hölle :>>>

tobi: das is echt ne gute idee...die sprünge nutzt eh niemand


----------



## thirteen TRE (8. November 2009)

Ja, war echt nett heute. Auch ohne Luft im Dämpfer und später auch im Reifen.

Nochmals zu Thema Umbau/Pump-Track in Nessenreben:
1. einen Teil des Materials (letzter Table, vllt. noch bisschen mehr) der Trainings-Line wird für die neuen Double benötigt
2. Wir haben zudem noch vor, neben dem Double eine neue Trainings-Line mit kleinen Tables für jederman auch fahrbar zu errichten
3. der Möglichkeit auf dem Gelände der alten Trainings-Line einen Pump-Track zu errichten, finde ich den falschen Weg. Ich wäre dafür eine Art Pump-Track in die jetztige Bahn einzubinden, da man sonst noch einen Spot hat der gepflegt sein will. Die Zwischenräume auf der Strecke lassen soetwas bestimmt zu.
4. Brechsand für Nessenreben: Ich finde dies ist nicht die nonplusultra-Lösung für die Strecke. Es ist klar, die Strecke sieht jetzt noch zwei Sommern entsprechend aus, dies liegt aber auch daran dass für die Pflege und Ausbesserung noch nicht viel Zeit verwendet wurde. Eine Brechsand-Stecke muss auch von Jahr zu Jahr gepflegt werden, es heißt ja nicht einmal die Strecke hinstellen, Brechsand drüber und alles ist auf Jahre hin in Butter.

Jochen, kannst du mir bitte mal die Mail-Adresse von Thomas P. geben? Ich würde gern nochmal mit ihm Rücksprache halten.

Gute Nacht und Grüße aus dem wunderschönen Heidenheim.


----------



## Robsen (9. November 2009)

also Tobi, morgen kannst deine Lampe testen. hab mir heut ne lustige strecke ausgesucht. Start ist um 18.45 am Laden. Hoffe ich schaffs bis dahin. 

@Fab: War sehr spassig, nächtes mal aber mit Enduros. 
@ThirteenTRE: und du mit Helm und vernünftigen Reifen.


----------



## Pilatus (13. November 2009)

*Hallo McFly, jemand zuhause?*

was geht am Woe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jochen_DC (13. November 2009)

sachmal...hast du nen 'back to the future' abend hinter dir ? du warst schon immer eine null und wirst eine null bleiben, mcfly...
we soll ja echt mild werden...wollte mit dem vorberger zum kart fahren gehen da das immer recht witzig ist und natürlich biken...so it is up to u !


----------



## Pilatus (13. November 2009)

Dann nehm ich mal noch ein oder zwei Räder mit...


----------



## Robsen (13. November 2009)

Jochen_DC schrieb:


> mit dem vorberger zum kart fahren gehen da das immer recht witzig ist und natürlich biken




Falls er erreichbar ist.


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. November 2009)

also was geht heute leute ?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (14. November 2009)

Nix und wieder nix, zumindest bei mir!


----------



## FFM (14. November 2009)

Ist jmd von euch für ne Tour zu haben?? Bikestudio??


----------



## Jochen_DC (14. November 2009)

mein enduro is leider erst nä. we wieder fit...hab grad nur dh oder 4x bike zur verfügung...leider leider bei dem wetter wär ne tour gigante...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. November 2009)

na nu, was en hier los. ihr wart wohl so viel biken, dass ihr keine zeit hattet was zu posten


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. November 2009)

bei mir is das gegenteil der fall...war am we gar net biken ...dafüris mein enduro wieder startklar...yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. November 2009)

dann warst genau so oft biken wie ich!


----------



## FFM (16. November 2009)

Ich war unterwegs! Und habe gleich mal schön aufs Maul gelegt...Warum müssen da auch so viele nasse Blätter liegen....Anyway


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. November 2009)

@stinky damn das müssen wir ändern ! 

@ffm was hast für reifen drauf ? als wir letztes we fahren waren waren die single trails auch mit laub zu und es war nass da es kurz davor geregnet hatte...gerutscht ist nur der herr tre mit seinen larsen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. November 2009)

ich würd ja gern was ändern, geht nicht! Bin grad ein Geschäftsführer allein für ein Geschäft, welches zu lang pro Tag geöffnet hat!
Auf deutsch: mein Tag beginnt um 6 und endet um 24 Uhr. Das suckt ohne Ende, aber ein Ende ist in Sicht, noch eine Woche lang. Dann ändert sichs wieder!!!!


----------



## FFM (16. November 2009)

@Jochen: Habe vorne Fat Albert drauf und hinten den Nobby Nic.

Letztes Wochenende hat auch alles prima geklappt - aber am Freitag hat es mich gleich mal aufs Maul gelegt. Hinter dem Grillplatz an der Rutsche vorbei runter in den Hochtobel.. Kurz bevor es steiler wird, hat die Physik sich dazu entschlossen mich etwas Waldboden schnuppern zu lassen...


----------



## Jochen_DC (16. November 2009)

@stinky stay strong...das is zwar mega hart aber überschaubar...

@ffm fat albert is eigentlich ok aber der trail hat die ein oder andere wurzel...unter laub sieht man das zeug nicht...natürlich sind die dann auch feucht...hoffe du hast dir nix getan dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (16. November 2009)

@Jochen: 

Schulter hat ein am Wochenende etwas geschmerzt. Jetzt ist allerdings wieder alles in Butter. Weiss nicht ob da genau ne Wurzel war, erklären würde es aber so einiges. Ich nehme jetzt mal einen Rechen mit;-) Oder etwas langsamer das ganze...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. November 2009)

Shit, hab grad NWD 10 ein stück weit angeschaut...
Bis Gee Atherton!!! Und jetzt, genau ich will nach Finale Ligure. Gott im Himmel ist der Trail fett und erst das Shuttle Fahrzeug Made in Italy. Super super fett


----------



## Robsen (16. November 2009)

StinkyPrimoRV schrieb:


> Fahrzeug Made in Italy. Super super fett



Fiat Ducato??? Du arbeitest zuviel.

Hey Fab, gut das dein Enduro endlich wieder fährt. dann kommst mal mit auf ne Tour.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (16. November 2009)

zu viel ist gar kein ausdruck... egal...
Ducato, harharharhar... Dieses Dreirad von Piaggio oder so, passt genau 1 DH-Bike drauf und ein Biker rein.... That´s it


----------



## daschwob (17. November 2009)

ja mach mal Finale! Wir waren im Mai und es war voll
gut. Nächstes Jahr simma wieder für ne Woche unten,
die Leutz bauen auch ständig neue Trails und 35.-
pro Tag is echt fair.


----------



## Pilatus (17. November 2009)

In die Piaggio passen einer wie du oder sechs wie Robsen


----------



## Jochen_DC (17. November 2009)

Pilatus schrieb:


> In die Piaggio passen einer wie du oder sechs wie Robsen


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (17. November 2009)

Jaaaaa er lebt noch, er lebt noch, er lebt noch......


----------



## Pilatus (17. November 2009)

na klar


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (21. November 2009)

Heute rollern???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (25. November 2009)

Wie sieht es aus?

Donnerstag/Freitag jemand Lust?


----------



## Pilatus (25. November 2009)

klink ich mich auch noch ein:
Was gaytn am Woe, welches fahrrad muss mit?


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. November 2009)

Tour oder/und wenn trocken. Nessenreben!!!!

und mal versuchen an nem abend gemeinsam was zu trinken und essen. Schinderhannes z.B.
quasi Bikerstammtisch für alle und mit jedem


----------



## thirteen TRE (25. November 2009)

Wer ist übernächstes Wochenende (5. Dezember 2009) hier dabei?


----------



## Pilatus (25. November 2009)

verdammt, am %. bin ich in Ried.
Also ich bring mal MAterial mit zum zum Radeln.
Cu on da träck


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (25. November 2009)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auch nicht dabei. Darf in Bad Salzuflen sein auf der Custombike-Show!

Das wird fett, hell yeah...


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. November 2009)

also X-mas Jam bin ich am Start...Schinderhannes wär auch ne Massnahme...und hinsichtlich meines Spekulatius Konsums wär auch ne Tour mal wichtig wegen Wampes und so


----------



## thirteen TRE (25. November 2009)

Was wird den dieses Wochenende (28.-29.11.) geboten?
Wenn es was gibt und es sich lohnt, würde ich auch den langen Weg auf mich nehmen und anreisen.
Also bitte um Planung.

Freitag abend: Bike endlich wieder aufbauen

Samstag: Nessenreben, Zielsetzung & Planung Umbau (bin grad mit T. Pommer in Kontakt) und natürlich fahren

Sonntag: So ne Tour wie letztes mal wär angebracht

Gruß Jakob


----------



## Jochen_DC (25. November 2009)

wär dabei...kann mich mit samstag und sonntag anfreunden...bis dahin ist der cc lenker (o-ton robsen) auch weg vom dhi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thirteen TRE (25. November 2009)

Damit hier auch alle im Bilde sind.

**********************************************
Selbstverständlich ist die Strecke nun nach gut zwei Jahren (Saisons) etwas ausgefahren und ausgewaschen, größere Steine kommen zum Vorschein, Rillen bilden sich durch Regen, und die Strecke sieht entsprechend aus und fährt sich auch deshalb ruppiger als am Anfang. Durch die Aufbringung von einem Belag könnte man die Strecke ausbessern und wieder fahrbarer (weniger ruppig) machen. 
Ich sehe diese Veränderung nicht als das Nonplusultra für die Strecke an. Meine Kritikpunkte möchte ich im Folgenden erläutern:

- für die komplette Länge und Fläche wird sehr viel Sand benötigt
- die Ausbringen des Sands und die damit verbundene Präparierung der Strecke ist kompliziert
- durch das Gefälle der Streck am Startturm und in der hohen ersten Kurve wird der Belag u.U. durch starken Regen recht schnell abgewaschen
- durch das Laub das jeden Herbst fällt und das durch kehren der Strecke entfernt werden muss, wird auch jedes mal ein kleiner Teil des Brechsands mit abgetragen
- kleine Veränderung in den Formen der Absprung- und Landungskanten oder neue Hindernisse sind nicht mehr so leicht durchzuführen, da auf die Veränderungen der Belag wieder neu aufgebracht werden müsste
- bei einer Brechsand-Strecke bedarf es von Zeit zu Zeit ebenfalls etwas Pflege, mit Brechsand drüber und für immer konserviert und bestens fahrbar ist es auch nur bedingt möglich

Alles diese aufgeführten Faktoren sind mit hohen Kosten verbunden, vor allem die Anschaffungskosten für den Brechsand und die Erstaufbringung, da hierfür der Untergrund auch entsprechend vorbereitet werden muss.

Dass bei der Anlage ein gewisser Handlungsbedarf bezüglich Instandhaltung und Ausbesserungen nach zwei Jahren besteht ist klar. 
Andere Anlagen (z.B. in Friedrichshafen) die einen Belag aus Brechsand haben, bestehen zwar schon seit vielen Jahren und mussten in dieser Zeit meines Wissens nicht in dem Maß ausgebessert werden, wie es jetzt in Nessenreben nötig wäre. Doch hat sich in dieser Zeit die Strecke nie verändert und sie bietet dadurch auch keine neuen Anreize bzw. Herausforderungen. Sie ist zwar nicht so ruppig wie Nessenreben jetzt, doch die Absprungkanten sind stark abgefahren und bieten kaum noch die Möglichkeit richtig zu springen.

Mein Vorschlag und Wunsch wäre, die bestehenden Materialien und Potentiale der Anlage in Nessenreben zu nutzen und auszubauen, ohne die Anschaffung neuer kostspieliger Baustoffe wie Brechsand. 
Wichtige Schritte hierbei wären:

1.) Die Entwässerung zu verbessern, d.h. kleine Abwässer-Graben bauen damit sich im Bereich der Dirt-Line und der ersten Kurve keine Pfützen/ganze Seen wie in der Vergangenheit bilden
2.) Ausbesserung der ersten Kurve, d.h. Entfernung der Steine
4.) Ausbau auf der bestehenden Fläche und mit dem bestehenden Material, d.h. das Material der Trainings-Line (die im wesentlichen von kaum jemandem gefahren wird) auf das bisherige Gelände zu schaffen und im Bereich der letzten Line eine neue Trainings-Line in die bisherige Strecke einzubinden. Mit kleineren Sprüngen und der Möglichkeit von der ersten Kurve aus quer darauf Anlauf zu nehmen
5.) Pflege, Weiterentwicklung, Ver- und Ausbesserung der bestehenden Elementen, im Sinne eines kontinuierlichen Verbesserungsprozesses (KVP)

Diese Veränderung kommen leider auch nicht ganz ohne Kosten (z.B. für die Miete von kleinem Bagger und Rüttler und vielleicht die dauerhafte Anschaffung einer Schubkarre) aus, doch halten sie sich im Vergleich zu den Anschaffungskosten für Brechsand und der Aufbringung, die ebenfalls diese Maschinen benötigen würde, doch sehr im Rahmen. Selbst wenn man vielleicht in drei bis vier Jahren noch einmal einen Bagger und Rüttler zur Ausbesserung mieten müsste.
**********************************************

Verbesserungen und Anregungen erwünscht.


----------



## chiefwiggum (26. November 2009)

also falls ihr für die geplanten verbesserungen oder umbauten in nessenreben in naher zukunft arbeitskräfte braucht, stelle ich mich hiermit gern zu verfügung, der termin wird ja dann bestimmt hier stehen, oder ne pm tut auch ihren dienst


----------



## Pilatus (26. November 2009)

KVP also  Da hat er was gelernt der Busche.
Sehr gut! Danke fürs organisieren. Helfen will ich nicht, muss ich aber wohl, damit die Strecke auch was wird.


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (26. November 2009)

Ich helf gerne, seh das als ne Art wie Training oder so!!! Außerdem machts in der Gruppe immer wahnsinnig spaß... Kann mich noch gut dran erinnern wie witzig es war den Wald mit der Kettensäge platt zu walzen.


----------



## daschwob (27. November 2009)

Schaufeln kann ich auch


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. November 2009)

guten morgen alle zusammen,

wenn ich hier aus em büro schau seh ich nen blauen himmel. Mein weißes Pitbull erstrahlt in etwas neuem Glanz und ich hätte bock drauf mal wieder über die Bahn in Nessenreben zu rollern. Klar ganz trochen wird se nicht sein, aber es sind ja auch MTB´s und keine Bahnräder mit 54er Blatt!

Also, wann wie und wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pilatus (28. November 2009)

1300 Feuer frei!


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (28. November 2009)

Alles klar, ich werd oben sein!!!


----------



## Firip (28. November 2009)

hi jakob 
ich soll dir ein schönen gruß von dem netten mann aus den schwarzen sportwagen ausrichten...
der vollidiot isch mir und m jojo noch hinter her und hat rumgestresst und wollt mir dann noch eine reindrücken.
auserdem hat er noch gemeint das er sich dein gesicht gemerkt hat und wenn er dich nochmal sieht dann bekommst aufs maul weil über ne rote ampel gefahren bist=)


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. November 2009)

ey wie geil, schlägerei mit autofahrern... da werd ich doch nachher gleich mal meine alten Stahlkappenstiefel zum biken raussuchen!
Au, ich könnt ja noch den Neoprenschutz von meiner Kryptonite-Kette entfernen. 
Sagt mir wann und wo ich bin dabei!!!!! 

@Firip: Zeig den doch gleich mal an, wegen Bedrohung oder sonst nem Dreck, bisschen Benzin ins Feuer gießen muss schon drin sein


----------



## Pilatus (29. November 2009)

wann wo was?
Tour steht schonmal fest. Dann dem Schdingie ins hinterrad fahren steht auch fest. jetzt fehlt noch wo wer wann.
auf jeden Fall warm einpacken...


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. November 2009)

Treffpunkt: Bike-Studio Wgt., Hirschgehege, sonst wo...
Uhrzeit: 13:30 Uhr

Starterfeld: Pilatus, Schdingie, Jakob?, Fabian?, Robby?, wo seit ihr deppen denn abgeblieben!!!! En Forum ist dazu da, mal ab und an rein zu schauen!!!!!


----------



## Pilatus (29. November 2009)

1300 bikestudio alle kommen mit! wer nicht kommt ist schwul


----------



## StinkyPrimoRV (29. November 2009)

Um punkt 13.30 Uhr geht's los. Ach ja, der Termin ist fix und verbindlich!!!


----------



## FFM (29. November 2009)

Was für ne Tour fahrt ihr? Dann kann ich noch dazu stoßen, falls ich es nicht bis um 13.30 
schaffe...


----------



## Pilatus (29. November 2009)

keine Ahnung. das wird wohl recht spontan ausfallen.
Der 13TRE ist auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frireida (29. November 2009)

kleine info!


----------



## FFM (29. November 2009)

Scheee war's - bis nächstes Wochenende!


----------



## dmo (30. November 2009)

Wenn man das Wetter anschaut, haben wir gestern ganz schön Glück gehabt. War cool. Fahrt ihr eigentlich auch noch wenn Schnee liegt ?

Gruß fossy


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

